#xubuntu 2007-12-24
<atarinox_> anyone have any experience with Fluxbuntu?
<crimsun> joejaxx does.
<RandyboY> Anyone in here having a tips about why my sb card works with xubuntu (on one machine) and not ubuntu (on another machine)? Its the same card i just switch it between the machines..
<amateur> hello
<amateur> how can i setup vsftpd ?
<amateur> i already install the package
<staykovmarin> hi, i am wandering why i dont have readcd installed with xubuntu?
 * XwarlokX84 boots XwarlokX82 in the nuts
<boomhowza> i downloaded xubuntu through the torrent from the website and i think it's missing some files?
<boomhowza> is there meant to be an exe file in the root folder
<smm58> this is the first time i try and connect to the #xubuntu on freenode ... did i do it correctly?
<EdWarbucker> yep
<smm58> thanks
<Speedinbil_> anyone have experience with getting the network to connect?  I set dhcp and it wont work
<Speedinbil_> I set my modem to pppoe, ran sudo pppoeconf
<KocKid> When I open the Terminal, my computer restarts, is there a work around for this ?
<march> Merry X-mas :)
<slow-motion> hallo
<march> hallo
<march> cu
<slow-motion> re
<slow-motion> after i installed the 3d driver for my nvidia card the 3d screensaver are not working (gone)
<slow-motion> before i installed the 3d driver i had the really slow 3d screensavers
<apmyp> hi all, I have prblem in Miro
<apmyp> there are links not work in Miro
<apmyp> and Copy/Paste command not work too
<apmyp> !miro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about miro - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<slow-motion> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<slow-motion> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<apmyp> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Andeh> Hey
<Andeh> I just installed Xubuntu 7.10
<Andeh> I want compiz as well. Should I install the compiz packages or is there a better way, or something I should be aware of?
<slow-motion> re
<gerro> I installed gproftpd and having a bit of trouble setting up server. I think its my firewall settings it mentions something about passive port range, anyone with experience with this?
<gerro> Resa: hi
<Resa> Helou
<Resa> Just installed xubuntu on a comp I got for Christmas, and looks like it's working as it should :)
<gerro> Resa: sounds awesome, this your first time using xubuntu?
<Resa> Nope, had it for about a year on my previous comp :)
<gerro> ah nice
<Resa> and regular gnome for quite a while before that :)
<gerro> I used either fluxbox or kde before I started with xubuntu
<gerro> brb though need to reboot debugging some server stuffs
<scizzo-> merry xmas
<jeanne> is it possible to play quicktime mov with xfmedia? Or what other program should I use?
<jeanne> xfmedia just shows me a white/empty movie playing. No error in terminal either.
<jeanne> there also doesn't seem to be a plain mplayer in the repos :( only kmplayer
<scizzo-> jeanne: are you really using all the repos?
<jeanne> scizzo-: no, just the default one
<scizzo-> jeanne: try the others also then
<scizzo-> medibuntu especially
<jeanne> scizzo-: I would imagine ubutnu would inherit this from debian. I am not interested in using other repos.
<scizzo-> jeanne: well umm there is restricted stuff in ubuntu also
<scizzo-> and those are the once I mean
<cockroach> hi. i have a small question: if i'm logged in as userA and userB at the same time and connect a usb mass storage device, only userA has permission to access that device. is there a way to set access rights to their common group?
<cockroach> and, on a completely unrelated note, (how) can i change the default program to use for viewing images system-wide? somehow the gimp is not really the right choice for that...
<scizzo-> cockroach: install fspot
<cockroach> scizzo-: there's no such package. do i need a special repository for that?
<scizzo-> cockroach: its called f-spot
<scizzo-> sorry
<cockroach> ah :)
<scizzo-> cockroach: its a good program for viewing images.....I belive that it will be the first application for showing images also
<scizzo-> however if that is not the case then I belive there is a mime-type editor somewhere in the menus that lets you change it
<cockroach> ah okay, i'll check for that.
<scizzo-> long time since I changed the mime-type of files so
<cockroach> yes, me too, each time i have to do it i get lost somewhere in the configfiles, thus i figured i'd just ask this time :)
<cockroach> plus, being e debian guy, i didn't know whether xubuntu had some special settings dialog for this
<scizzo-> hmmm....well its xfce stuff so maybe check the menus for mime-types.....I fairly new to xfce myself so...
<TheSheep> cockroach: right-click on an image, select 'properties' and select the program to use
<scizzo-> hey its TheSheep
<cockroach> TheSheep: sure, but that's not system-wide...
<TheSheep> cockroach: ah, system wide are encoded in the .desktop files of the icons, but I don't know the rules that govern their priority
<TheSheep> cockroach: the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications havea 'mime' entry, telling which file types the particular program can open
<TheSheep> cockroach: I think the standard is described somewhere on http://freedesktop.org
<cockroach> TheSheep: okay, i saw the entries but i couldn't figure out the order. i'll see whether i can find something on freedesktop.org, thouth. thanks!
<cockroach> "though", that is :)
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> cockroach: do tell if you figure it out
<cockroach> TheSheep: i will, but it might take some time. christmas dinner is about to be served :)
<TheSheep> cockroach: bon apetit :)
<cockroach> thanks :)
<jeanne> scizzo-: why would mplayer be in restricted?
<scizzo-> jeanne: its in multiverse
<scizzo-> according to what I can see
<scizzo-> Section: multiverse/graphics
<scizzo-> since mplayer is using a lot of libs or something simular to which it can't be in the _standard_ repos......I don't remember the exact cause I just know that it has to do with something simular to that
<jeanne> scizzo-: hmm. Is there a way to make totem play quicktime?
<stone[no]> I've recently upradet 7.10, now network manager does not ask for the wireless passprashe, which is good. However, the pcmcia wlan card is not correctly initialized on boot. I have to unplug/replug it to get it working. Any thoughts?
<scizzo-> jeanne: not sure if totem can do that
<TheSheep> thre is helix player for rm...
<TheSheep> but quicktime is apple's, right?
<jeanne> scizzo-: never mind, I'm installing mplayer. Thanks for your help :)
<scizzo-> TheSheep: yeah
<scizzo-> jeanne: no worries
<TheSheep> jeanne: vlc can play quicktime too...
<TheSheep> jeanne: it's more GUI-ish
* somerville32 changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Xubuntu 7.10 Released: http://xubuntu.org/get | Alpha 2 Released, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Xubuntu/Alpha2
<scizzo-> somerville32: hmmmm that page is a none created page.. :P
<somerville32> ugh, stupid copy and paste :P
<TheSheep> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha2/Xubuntu
* somerville32 changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Xubuntu 7.10 Released: http://xubuntu.org/get | Alpha 2 Released, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha2/Xubuntu
<scizzo-> TheSheep: thank you... ;)
<draconocturnus> #leave xubuntu
<TheSheep> /leave #xubuntu
<Catoptromancy> heh /part
<Ben_Cs> hello
<BubblegumTate>  In Xfce I set 'Let Xfce handle the desktop' but when I reboot, Gnome is doing it again. How can I make it remember this?
<TheSheep> BubblegumTate: kill nautilus and save session
<BubblegumTate> how do I save the session?
<TheSheep> BubblegumTate: there is a checkbox when you log out
<BubblegumTate> aha
<TheSheep> BubblegumTate: or you can just delete your saved sessions, they are in your home in .cache/sessions/
<BubblegumTate> cool thanks
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: i'm trying to install the new xfce but i get: pkg-config --atleast-version=2.6.0 glib-2.0 gmodule-2.0    .so what packages i need to install exactly?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: libglib2.0-dev
<Ben_Cs> ok i'll try. thanks
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: btw, can i install the new version above existing one, and from inside it?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: better install it somewhere else, like /usr/local
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: and so i'll get  2 desktop environments?
<Ben_Cs> no it asks for gtk+
<Ben_Cs> ?!
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: you need apropriate -dev packages for the libs it asks for
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: use apt-cache search "foo"
<cps1966> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: it gives me too much results on "gtk+"
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs:  | grep 'dev'
<Ben_Cs> damn. still to many results
<TheSheep> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: they are not very big
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: just header files
<Ben_Cs> i mean i think i need not all of them
<TheSheep> no, but they won't hurt :)
<TheSheep> you only need libgtk+2-dev or semthing like that
<Ben_Cs> yes you're right. i found that one
<Ben_Cs> hope it has all that is needed
<Ben_Cs> btw, you saw mint?
<TheSheep> briefly
<Ben_Cs> i wonder - the panel is a picture or background color made glossy and 3d?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: avant window navigator?
<Ben_Cs> no, not that
<Ben_Cs> xfce panel
<Ben_Cs> you want screenshot?
<Ben_Cs> http://linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/daryna/xfce/desktop.png
<Ben_Cs> tell me what do you think it is please
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: a background image on the panel made using a custom gtk theme
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: it doesn't work with all panel plugins though
<Ben_Cs> ok. you told me how to make the panel to show an image. wonder if there's a place that has panel images for download
<Ben_Cs> xfce-look doesn't as i rememeber
<scizzo-> Ben_Cs: create one in gimp?
<scizzo-> hehe
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: there was some black theme with such a panel, neutronium or something
<Ben_Cs> right. i'll look for it
<Ben_Cs> thnx
<Ben_Cs> btw is there a gui tool like in gnome for installing themes?
<Ben_Cs> i have downloaded neutronium, but it's gtk theme
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: no, just unpack it to .themes in your home
<Ben_Cs> same as xfce themes?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: yes
<Ben_Cs> ok
<Ben_Cs> i have in installation: [libexo_0_3_la-exo-icon-view.lo] Error 1
<Ben_Cs> some internal error?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: no idea, you could ask on #xfce
<Ben_Cs> no one awake. i'll try
<KindOne> Im having trouble getting a java based game to load.... can someone Help ?
<TheSheep> !ask | KindOne
<ubotu> KindOne: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TheSheep> KindOne: pastebin the error
<KindOne> Error loading Applet
<KindOne> I get that message ^^
<scizzo-> KindOne: maybe you should ask the developers of the game?
<KindOne> rofl like Jagex is going too help just one person....
<Ben_Cs> hello
<KindOne> hi
<Ben_Cs> if i xfce upgrade dailed in middle and ruined some of the desktop can i restore what was before by just reinstalling the xfce packages that are marked in synaptic?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> anyone awake?
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> by default on 7.10 the system goes to init 5, am i right? but there's no inittab, so.. how can it be changed?
<TheSheep> Freddy2: it doesn't matter, they are all the same
<cps1966> anyone using eee pc
<Freddy2> and for the location of scripts that must be executed on startup? allways to rc2? (i think this one seems to work)
<Dappercom> hello!
<soldats> hello
<soldats> lol
<flokuehn> merry christmas to all of you.
<soldats> as to you as well, i hope you have a really good day
<flokuehn> thanks a lot. you too
<soldats> ;)
#xubuntu 2007-12-25
<SomeGuyFromTheIn> Don't know if anyone will be able to help with this, but I'm trying to install Xubuntu 7.10 on an old Sony Laptop. Its an old P2 366mhz with 192mbs of Ram. It has enough to install xubuntu, but every time I see the Xubuntu loading screen, it'll quickly change to a command prompt "BusyBox". Is my computer too old to even run this linux version?
<Freddy2> http://phpfi.com/285105 <- i'm using this as .vnc/xstartup file, but almost every time the execution only arrives to panel (no desktop or azureus launched), even adding a "sleep 100" at the end (assuming this would be a problem)
<Freddy2> someone knows what's going on? (xubuntu with vnc4server)
<Freddy2> i'm running vnc4server at startup (init.d)
<Freddy2> maybe i could add "desktop" and "azureus" to the list of autorun, assuming this point is controlled by panel.. i'll try
<aro> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<aro> argh was looking for an xubuntu 7.10 torrent link
<neur1> what's the best bet, xubuntu or ubuntu with packages?
<bassboi> anyone aliv
<bassboi> e
<stone[no]> Merry Christmas!
<bassboi> Merry Christmas you too!
<bassboi> did you give santa some cookies?
<stone[no]> Actually, no :)
<bassboi> I would've ate them myself
<Ralph_> hi!
<Ralph_> i try to install xubuntu 7.10. but it always hang up at 77%
<Ralph_> how can i install it?
<neur1> did you check your install cd's integrity?
<Ralph_> yes I burned it 2 times
<Ralph_> and it always hang up at 77%
<neur1> did you try the alternate cd?
<Ralph_> it's the alternate cd -.-
<neur1> what are you using to burn them kb3?
<Ralph_> no i burned it under windows with cdburnerxp
<Ralph_> when i change to the console i see it hangs at the package installation-report
<neur1> youre doing this all hardwired?
<neur1> to internet
<Ralph_> no because i have only wlan connection and i have to install the driver
<neur1> you can't access a hardwire?
<Ralph_> no -.-
<Ralph_> mhm i will trie an older version
<Ralph_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511944
<Ralph_> i just found this
<nick4> I am running Xubuntu 7.04. I am using getdeb.net to find .deb's but some packages are not available for my version of the distro, they require Gutsy. What will happen if I go ahead and install them on Edgy?
<portkatterno> I have Xubuntu 7.10 on a 350 Mhz Pentium2 and I must say I am impressed. A nearly 10 years old machine and Opera and sylpheed nearly fly. But somtimes, not very often, CPU load goes up to 100 % and the only remedy is torestart X. Is this a known bug or is it something with my setup?
<TheSheep> portkatterno: what graphics card?
<portkatterno> Some old Matrox with 8 mb memory. Could be Millenium II.
<TheSheep> hmm.. I don't recall anything special about that card drivers :/
<TheSheep> portkatterno: most ofte such problems are with graphic drivers
<TheSheep> portkatterno: did you notice any specific thing when it hangs?
<portkatterno> Not really. Maybe it is prone to do so more when the load is high anyhow. The top command shows that it is Xorg that takes te resources but if I remember correctly also som xfce-application has ben involved.
<TheSheep> portkatterno: when it happens next time, try running 'strace -p <PID of the process> in a text console to see what it does
<TheSheep> (note: never strace X from inside of itself)
<portkatterno> TheSheep: Thank you very much for the advise! I'll do that and report back here.
<TheSheep> portkatterno: probably better redirect that strace to some file
<portkatterno> OK.
<Marco_Detto_Buff> Ciao amici di #xubuntu
<abcdefg> does anyone know how to point totem to a codec directory?  I got the essential package for mplayer and extracted to /usr/lib/codecs and modified the totem conf file in gnome2, but still doesn't work.
<gpx> How much work would it be to setup an install over a crossover cat5 cable from one laptop to another for xubuntu =D? What would be required etc =D? Yes fear the lack of burnable media in my house
<TheSheep> !install | gpx
<ubotu> gpx: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<gpx> ¨hmm unetbootin seems to be the easiest way
<gpx> since i already have the 7.10 iso on the box
<TheSheep> gpx: it worked for me pretty nice
<gpx> i do though want to completely format the partition and remove windows
<gpx> will it do that?
<TheSheep> you won't be able to touch the partition on which the iso lies
<gpx> that is a bit sad
<gpx> maybe netboot is the way to go then
<TheSheep> you probably need to do it in two steps
<Baversjo> Hi, I have just installed Ubuntu server 7.10 and after installation i used the command "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". I configurated the x-server using "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and i was able to start Xubuntu and login. But i could not se the "start-menu", only the desktop with some folders. Do i need to download the "start-menu" or something? I have tried to change the resolution...
<Baversjo> ...and make the sceen smaler in the monitors own settings. I cant see any menu :(
<TheSheep> Baversjo: try pressing 'alt+f2' and typing 'xfce4-panel'
<Baversjo> ok, i will try that later today. But when i used apt-get install xubuntu-desktop did i get the "gusty gibbon" one?
<Baversjo> or a later version
<TheSheep> Baversjo: you got the same version as the server you installed
<Baversjo> I downloaded 7.1 today and  burned it to disk, all fresh :P
<Baversjo> thank you TheSheep :P
<TheSheep> Baversjo: panel might sometimes not startup properly on machines with low ram, it's a known bug, but it will work fine once started manually
<Baversjo> Ye i have low ram, 370 or something :P
<TheSheep> then it might be something else
<Baversjo> Well, i will hope it is a bug :P
<Baversjo> thank you :D
<gpx> The grub method for netboot install on the wikipage, I dont quite see where you specify the ISO/box to install form or am i missing things
<TheSheep> gpx: it takes it from the DHCP server
<TheSheep> gpx: basically, the computer sends a broadcast when it boots, and takes the image from the computer that responds to that broadcast
<XwarlokX82> Anybody know how to enable the foreward/back buttons on a 5 button intellimouse?
<TheSheep> XwarlokX82: you need to use the evdev driver instead of the 'mouse' one
<TheSheep> XwarlokX82: google for your mouse model name
<TheSheep> XwarlokX82: and 'linux' or 'ubuntu'
<TheSheep> XwarlokX82: there should be howtos
<gpx> TheSheep the laptops are connected via a crossover cat5 cable
<gpx> so there is no DHCP nor PXE setup =D
<TheSheep> gpx: that's normal network
<TheSheep> gpx: just set up a dhcp server on your box, it should be described in the howto
<gpx> guess ill have to download and install tftp and dhcp server
<TheSheep> yes, it's necessary for netboot
<gpxvp> How can I get the ubuntu/xubuntu netboot to use an .ISO image or a folder on the PXE Server to install from instead of the internet?
<gpxvp> Need some more help getting a netinstall of ubuntu going! =) Gotten PXE up, gotten the install running, setup Apache with the Xubuntu 7.10 image unpacked, try pointing to it but it says it's not a valid Mirror or is missing a releases file
<TheSheep> gpxvp: it wants a repository, not an image
<gpxvp> i have unpacked the image
<gpxvp> suffice to say that doesn't seem to be sufficient
<gpxvp> so i need some releases file or something I suppose? or do i need a different treestructure or what?
<TheSheep> I have no idea, never tried with the netboot
<TheSheep> f you have some usb disk or a thumbdrive, you can install from that
<gpxvp> nope
<gpxvp> and i dont have any CD-RW laying about either
<scizzo-> it does not have internet access at all?
<gpxvp> the laptop i have setup DHCP and using as a PXE server does have inet access
<gpxvp> via a shoddy wireless
<TheSheep> gpxvp: you can set it up as a router for the other box
<gpxvp> and going laptop -> pxe -> laptop -> wireless -> router -> internet
<gpxvp> is not something i want to do
<gpxvp> especially since setting up ICS on the first laptop
<gpxvp> kills the TFTp32 DHCP server
<gpxvp> since ICS sets up it's own lite dhcp
<TheSheep> ics?
<gpxvp> internet connection sharing
<gpxvp> the PXE Server is a windows XP machine
<gpxvp> so the easiest way is for me to setup a working mirror on my Apacheserver on the box
<gpxvp> which i have no idea how to do
<TheSheep> gpxvp: I would just put the iso on the hdd of that box and do the install in two steps, first install system on one partitin and then delete the partition with the image and make it a /home partition
<gpxvp> how do i get to install any sort of system on it?
<TheSheep> gpxvp: right now it has a windows and a linux partition, with a working linux, right?
<gpxvp> no
<gpxvp> it doesnt
<gpxvp> it has a virtual linux shell
<slow-motion> hi
<gpxvp> oh well
<gpxvp> finally managed to get a hold of some CD-R disks
<gpxvp> so now i might aswell burn a livecd
<scizzo-> anyone using f-spot btw? want to ask if it breaks for others as well when trying to open images
<neur1> wbar, how do i launch it?
<scizzo-> neur1: wbar?
<neur1> a launcher
<scizzo-> is it bwbar you are thinking about?
<scizzo-> or awn?
<neur1> dunno , think it's called wbar
<neur1> here : http://code.google.com/p/wbar/
<scizzo-> wbar -help
<scizzo-> the command seems to be wbar
<scizzo-> if you have the deb file installed
<scizzo-> or simular
<scizzo-> if the command does not exist then: sudo ldconfig && sudo updatedb
<scizzo-> and try again
<neur1> k
<gpxvp> Ok I must be captain useless wen it comes to this... Burned the xubuntu 7.10 image, booted with it, cose option 1 (Start or install xubuntu) and it shows a sliding bar for a while, then just boots inn? Id like to format and install it tbh =D
<gpxvp> so what am i doing wrong here oO
<gpxvp> oh i need to install it further from after booting, i see
<neur1> how do i refresh the screen (background) in the terminal?
<Catoptromancy> clear?
<neur1> i mean . . . the desktop background using the terminal, that clear is usefull too tho thank you
<scizzo-> neur1: should update it self after applying the changes
<scizzo-> neur1: might need to restart the terminal
<neur1> o.k.
#xubuntu 2007-12-26
<gpxvp> So finally got xubuntu up and running, due to lack of intelligence that took a while. Now how do i get irssi installed? apt-get install irssi didnt work neither did aptitude install irssi so hmm =D
<scizzo-> gpxvp: using mirrors from the net?
<scizzo-> gpxvp: I mean is it trying to get irssi from disk or cd?
<gpxvp> hmm
<gpxvp> i think it's trying to get it from disk/cd
<gpxvp> by a tip from someone else i checked my sources.list and everything was commented out
<gpxvp> i removed the comments now though
<gpxvp> didnt help though
<gpxvp> or do i need to do something to make the modified .list be used
<scizzo-> gpxvp: did you comment out the cdrom one?
<scizzo-> and then ran: sudo apt-get update
<scizzo-> apt-cache search irssi
<gpxvp> i fixed it by just using the synaptic package manager
<gpxvp> but yea apt-get update worked now
<scizzo-> ok
<scizzo-> well I am off to bed
<scizzo-> nn
<neur1> anyone using conky?
<nikolam> what to do when process is stuck?
<somerville32> nikolam, kill it :)
<nikolam> For example, i tried to fix that Nasty UUID mess in /etc/fstab
<nikolam> And started sudo vol_id /dev/sda1
<somerville32> sudo killall vol_id
<nikolam> Now I have a bunch of dead vol_id`s
<nikolam> It wont die
<somerville32> use code 9
<soldats> or pgrep "process" and then kill the PID it says it is
<nikolam> even sudo kill -9 wont work
<somerville32> nikolam, reboot then
<nikolam> ps -A | grep vol_id
<nikolam> Ah,, same like windblows.
<nikolam> I tried to fix issue with Ctrl+D needded to press while rebooting..
<somerville32> and why exactly is /etc/fstab a mess?
<nikolam> Why we have UUID`s in /etc/fstab, anyway? To make machine useless every time i format some partition? :I
<somerville32> no
<somerville32> !uuid | nikolam
<ubotu> nikolam: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<nikolam> It happens just like that, every time. Wont boot till i press Ctrl+d
<somerville32> nikolam, Yea, I think I saw your bug report in my mailbox.
<nikolam> Ok, every command I type gets stuck. I need to reboot, CU
<nikolam> 10x 2 all
<legoman> I got some problems with Xubuntu 7.10. When I try to execute terminal, I just got black screen, see some text with [OK], and after that I'm back to log-in screen
<neur1> how do i edit a file?
<TheSheep> neur1: what kind of file?
<neur1> umm . . . this one "/etc/gdm/PreSession/Default"
<TheSheep>  sudo mousepad /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default
<TheSheep> legoman: looks like your X crashed, there was a bug in terminal that made it crash on some graphic cards
<neur1> thanks TheSheep :)
<TheSheep> legoman: setting the color depth to 16 bpp or using a different terminal emulator (like gnome-terminal) were the recommended workarounds
<legoman> oki, I need to try that, thank you
<scizzo-> hmmm a bit strange that my machine is causing blender to be dodgy
<scizzo-> since its a 2gb memory, dual core machine
<scizzo-> with 8800GTS graphics card
<PuppyLinus> anyone know how to change the screen res in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> PuppyLinus: settings->display settings
<PuppyLinus> it doesnt have the resolution i want.  i have a widescreen monitor and i want a res of 1440x900
<PuppyLinus> no matter how many times a change my xorg.conf i dont get any other choices in display settings. alwaus the same thre alternatives 1024x768, 800x600 and 640x480, and i dont even have those listed in xorg.conf.
<scizzo->  PuppyLinus: can you place your xorg.conf in pastebin and give us the link please?
<PuppyLinus> http://pastebin.com/d24d9f9df
<scizzo-> PuppyLinus: using dual monitors?
<PuppyLinus> not right now. just trying to get the one working properly.
<PuppyLinus> have i left any dual monitor settings in my conf_
<scizzo-> PuppyLinus: try to comment out the line that says:
<scizzo->         Modeline "1280x800_60.00"  83.46  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 804 828  -HSync +Vsync
<PuppyLinus> do you know any trick the apply the change without having to restart x_
<scizzo-> PuppyLinus: nope
<scizzo-> PuppyLinus: you have to restart X
<PuppyLinus> ok.. brb
<PuppyLinus> back
<PuppyLinus> and, no. didnt work
<scizzo-> hmm
<scizzo-> I don't belive that the Section "Screen" is needed
<PuppyLinus> just remove Section "Screen"... ... EndSection?
<scizzo-> PuppyLinus: no
<scizzo-> PuppyLinus: that might do other problems....saw that the allmän skärm is linked to it for some reason
<PuppyLinus> generated that way by sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<scizzo-> PuppyLinus: you know what the resolution is now that you have?
<PuppyLinus> 1280x1024
<scizzo-> o.O
<scizzo-> TheSheep: any ideas?
<scizzo-> PuppyLinus: try to see if the resolution has been tried to start in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<scizzo-> PuppyLinus: if there is a error or something
<PuppyLinus> ok
<PuppyLinus> what am i looking for_
<PuppyLinus> (II) I810(0): Currently active displays on Pipe A:
<PuppyLinus> (II) I810(0): 	CRT
<PuppyLinus> that doesnt seem right
<scizzo-> hmmm
<scizzo-> did you do the config when both screens where connected?
<PuppyLinus> no. dont think there should be any trace of the dual screens left. it was a while back.
<PuppyLinus> http://pastebin.com/d60070b77
<PuppyLinus> all log info concerning the driver
<scizzo-> PuppyLinus: hmmm does it change when you do Ctrl+Alt++ or -
<scizzo-> ?
<PuppyLinus> no
<PuppyLinus> found something i think
<PuppyLinus> (II) I810(0): Allmän skärm: Using hsync range of 28.00-83.00 kHz
<PuppyLinus> (II) I810(0): Allmän skärm: Using vrefresh range of 56.00-75.00 Hz
<PuppyLinus> (II) I810(0): Not using mode "1440x900" (no mode of this name)
<PuppyLinus> (II) I810(0): Increasing the scanline pitch to allow tiling mode (1280 -> 2048).
<PuppyLinus> (--) I810(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 2048)
<PuppyLinus> (**) I810(0):  Built-in mode "1280x1024"
<PuppyLinus> (**) I810(0):  Built-in mode "1024x768"
<PuppyLinus> (**) I810(0):  Built-in mode "800x600"
<PuppyLinus> (**) I810(0):  Built-in mode "640x480"
<PuppyLinus> (II) I810(0): Attempting to use 75.02Hz refresh for mode "1280x1024" (858)
<PuppyLinus> (II) I810(0): Attempting to use 75.03Hz refresh for mode "1024x768" (854)
<PuppyLinus> (II) I810(0): Attempting to use 75.00Hz refresh for mode "800x600" (852)
<PuppyLinus> (II) I810(0): Attempting to use 75.00Hz refresh for mode "640x480" (850)
<PuppyLinus> (**) I810(0): Display dimensions: (410, 260) mm
<PuppyLinus> (**) I810(0): DPI set to (79, 100)
<PuppyLinus> (II) Loading sub module "fb"
<scizzo-> please avoid spamming
<scizzo-> that is why we use pastebin
<PuppyLinus> sorry.
<scizzo-> yeah seems like that is the problem
<PuppyLinus>  (no mode of this name). how do i change that?
<PuppyLinus> what if i change Modeline "1440x900_60.00" into Modeline "1440x900"?
<scizzo-> I don't know the modeline parameters that well I am afraid
<PuppyLinus> ok.. i'll chack if that makes any difference
<PuppyLinus> brb
<PuppyLinus> nope
<PuppyLinus> same problem
<bjxrnsxrn> I've got a little problem, my panels has disappeared and when i click the button 'panel' in settings manager there is no response
<bjxrnsxrn> would anybody know why ?:)
<crazy2k> Hello. I'm having trouble with xubuntu. I booted from the CD (the md5sum says it's alright) but after starting XFCE I'm not able to move the pointer nor use the menus. The computer doesn't freeze. It's like a X issue, because I can use the terminal if I press ctrl+alt+backspace.
<crazy2k> I tried with the "safe mode" also, but it told me something like "the graphics server has been shutdown 6 times already; it seems that something is wrong".
<crazy2k> Don't know what else to do. The computer seems to satisfy the requirements. It's an AMD K6-2 500Mhz, 320 MB RAM.
<scizzo-> only get problems moving the mouse?
<crazy2k> scizzo-: Uhmm, the screen looks a bit weird.
<crazy2k> scizzo-: And I don't know how to open a menu or something in xfce without the mouse.
<crazy2k> scizzo-: But yes, the screen looks weird too.
<crazy2k> With some strange lines and a bit fuzzy.
<scizzo-> sounds like a strange setup in xorg
<crazy2k> scizzo-: Yeap. Maybe I should attempt to modify LiveCD's xorg.conf?
<scizzo-> its on a liveCD?
<crazy2k> But I don't quite know what's wrong with it.
<scizzo-> hmm
<scizzo-> is this a usb mouse?
<crazy2k> scizzo-: No.
<pigeon22> Maybe try reconfiguring xorg with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". You'll need to have some hardware info ready to enter.
<scizzo-> hmm isnt 60hz the standard frequenzy for LCD monitors?
<ciro314> hello! which packet is needed to let brasero burn audio cds from mp3 ? thanks in advance
<TheSheep> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ciro314> i have read that documentation but i am not able to burn audio cds. #sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly but nothing
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> ciro314: looking at the docs, brasero uses gstreamer, so it should make it work
<TheSheep> ciro314: try installing the lame library maybe ;/
<ciro314> ok
<predaeus> ciro314, not sure if it was with brasero, but I burned an audio cd once, and thought it didn't work because it just made noise, but afterwards I discovered it worked fine and was just mounted or something which lead to the error. So how do you know it does not work?
<ciro314> when adding the mp3 file in a brasero audio cd project it shows an error: cannot handle this filetype try installing the properly gstreamer plugin
<predaeus> ah
<leonardo> olá...
<leonardo> alguém poderia me dar uma ajuda?ehhe
<leonardo> hi?
<TheSheep> !es | leonardo
<ubotu> leonardo: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<TheSheep> !pt | leonardo
<ubotu> leonardo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<leonardo> Ok...you can help me in english
<leonardo> i was using my note when it get very hot and all stopped
<TheSheep> looks like your fan broke and the cpu burned
<leonardo> when i restarted my user was't logging in the grraphical mode
<TheSheep> ah, so it didn't burn good
<TheSheep> that's good
<leonardo> to load in the graphical mode i have to log with another user and then log to my user
<TheSheep> leonardo: you get any message?
<leonardo> no
<TheSheep> leonardo: sorry, I have to run for a train :(
<leonardo> the system shows a msg about the battery as it shows when the system was well loaded
<leonardo> oh :(..ok..have a good time ;)
<leonardo> if anyone here can help me :)
<leonardo> none?hehe
<leonardo> hi?
<leonardo> does anyone here can help me?
<leonardo> ?
<aarivera> good evening everyone
<aarivera> i'd like to know how can i upgrade an xubuntu machine from feisty to gutsy
<crazy2k> Well, tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server" and now X looks a bit better. However, I can't make the pointer move. I tried "cat /dev/(psaux|mice|mouse0)" and none of them show anything when I move the mouse.
<thruxton> crazy2k: it might be /dev/input/mice
<crazy2k> thruxton: That I tried too.  :)
<thruxton> ahh
<thruxton> crazy2k: what does xorg.conf use as the mouse driver? `mouse' ?
<crazy2k> thruxton: Yes.
<Rhorse> #
<Rhorse>     /msg nickserv set email lkokot@sonic.net
<crazy2k> thruxton: why?
<thruxton> crazy2k: sorry, thats ok, thats correct, I'm not sure then what the solution is
<thruxton> is it a ps/2 mouse or usb?
<thruxton> crazy2k: you've tried another mouse and checked the connection just to rule that stuff out?
<crazy2k> I don't have another mouse. Actually, I do, but it can't be connected to this computer.
<crazy2k> But the connection is okay. It works with win98.
<thruxton> ok
<manchicken> So does anybody know how to make it so that when I click a link in pidgin on desktop 2 the firefox on desktop 1 doesn't move to desktop 2?
<Camish_> How do I make xfce not to autostart?
<Camish_> I would like to write in the console, startxfce4 if I want to start it.
<evil_tech> xubuntu is running dog slow. any known issues with it and asus boards?
<Catoptromancy> !top
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Camish_> How do I make xfce not to autostart?
<evil_tech> i cant even get it to that point
<Camish_> I would like to write in the console, startxfce4 if I want to start it.
<Catoptromancy> !runlevels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevels - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Camish_> runlevels?!
<Camish_> I just need to disable gdm in some why
<Camish_> I think anyway
<thruxton> Camish_: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Camish_> You mean Applications-system-services and disable gdm?
<thruxton> Camish_: sure, I'm not on ubuntu at the moment, but if that works try it
<Camish_> Am in need of a fast "network file system" that can be used on the Internet where the speed will be around 20 Mbit/sec. Any recommendations?
<zoredache> http
<beewoo> hello, i hve just intstalled xubuntu gutsy on a sony laptop but the fan doesn,t stop. anyone can help?
<yoques> What's the fan?
<yoques> Hi
<yoques> I removed program xscreensaver, but my problem persists
<yoques> when I close the panel, it become black and my portatil don't works, and only return work when I close sistem at force
<beewoo> the coolong device. it goes constantly now
<beewoo> that,s what i mean by the fan
<beewoo> cooling
<beewoo> sorry about the typos...
<Dan8765_linux> hi
<Dan8765_linux> anyone there?
<zoredache> perhaps, why not ask a question.
<Dan8765_linux> well i got a problem
<Dan8765_linux> i have xp and xubuntu dual boot
<Dan8765_linux> well i had
<Dan8765_linux> anyway, i added another hdd today
<Dan8765_linux> while in xp i set up the partion for the new hdd w/ partion magic
<Dan8765_linux> that went ok
<Dan8765_linux> i rebooted to go back into windows
<Dan8765_linux> now i got a grub error 17
<Dan8765_linux> what in the world should i do
<Dan8765_linux> ?
<zoredache> does xubuntu boot?
<Dan8765_linux> no
<Dan8765_linux> should i reinstall xubuntu?
<Dan8765_linux> w/ thel ive cd?
<Dan8765_linux> live
<Dan8765_linux> i get no boot prompt
<Dan8765_linux> it doesnt get that far in boot up
<zoredache> well, so what are probably going to need to do is a) try removing the hard drive, b) getting a livecd and seeing if any of your partitions still exist, c) google the grub error...
<Dan8765_linux> i did google grub error
<Dan8765_linux> many many hits for that
<zoredache> and what was the general cause of the error?
<Dan8765_linux> well i seen one that thought fit my situtation
<Dan8765_linux> just to reinstall xbuntu
<Dan8765_linux> but i'm afraid its going to format wrong partition
<zoredache> do  you have any important data on your drive?
<Dan8765_linux> how do i know what parttions its going to format
<Dan8765_linux> it gave two
<zoredache> I wouldn't do anything until you have tried two back things up
<Dan8765_linux> yes very much
<Dan8765_linux> on one partition
<Dan8765_linux> i dotn want to lose that data
<Dan8765_linux> its like 80 gigs of data
<Dan8765_linux> i have about 70 of it backed up
<Dan8765_linux> i have not done a back up in a while
<Dan8765_linux> i really would like to keep it intact
<zoredache> Personally I would never run any partitioning or formatting tools on any drives I don't have 100% backed up...
<zoredache> but that is neither here nor their...
<Dan8765_linux> well this is somthing i've done before
<Dan8765_linux> i just am new very new to linux
<Dan8765_linux> installed it the other day
<Dan8765_linux> its linux i believe that has given me this problem
<zoredache> anyway you said things where working before you put the drive it... just disconnect the new drive and see what happens
<Dan8765_linux> i have already
<Dan8765_linux> no help
<Dan8765_linux> i rehooked it up an ran the live cd
<Dan8765_linux> to try and copy the datat of the parttion i want to back up
<Dan8765_linux> it wont mount
<Dan8765_linux> i was gonna dump the partion to thenew hddd
<Dan8765_linux> but thenew hdd wont mount
<Dan8765_linux> anyone know how to list partitions w/ linux?
<Dan8765_linux> what the command is?
<zoredache> fdisk -l
<Dan8765_linux> so when i go and reinstall xubuntu it will tel me what drives its going to format
<Dan8765_linux> ok
<Dan8765_linux> brb
<Dan8765_linux> thx
<zoredache> are you using the livecd, or the altcd...  I don't really know anything about the livecd installer, I always use the alt....
<Dan8765_linux> live
<Dan8765_linux> thats all i have
<Dan8765_linux> dont know ath alt is
<Dan8765_linux> sda6 and sda7 says taht linux
<Dan8765_linux> can i delete that partion w/ the live cd?
<zoredache> the alternate cd is a version of the installer that is menu driven, and doexn't have x11.  You have a lot more control about the setup from the alt cd
<Dan8765_linux> i'm just worried if i reinstall xubuntu and every partions has data it will format a partititon i dont want tit too
<Dan8765_linux> well darn i dont have that
<Dan8765_linux> the altcd
<Dan8765_linux> i guess i could down load it somewhere
<Dan8765_linux> from this pc
<zoredache> do you have your windows xp cd?
<Dan8765_linux> well not acutally that not gonna work
<Dan8765_linux> from this pc
<Dan8765_linux> i'll have to burn the iso
<Dan8765_linux> cant do it from this pc
<Dan8765_linux> no
<Dan8765_linux> no xp
<Dan8765_linux> cd
<Dan8765_linux> i'll just start up the reinstall and see what partions it wasnt to format
<zoredache> from  your xp cd you could do a fixmbr and get windows xp going again...
<Dan8765_linux> if its wrong i'll have to try the manual ....the first tiem ii install i didnt use manyual
<Dan8765_linux> can i fix it would a winboot disk?
<Dan8765_linux> win98 bootdisk
<Dan8765_linux> use that mbr comand
<zoredache> do you have fdisk.exe on your windows 98 boot disk?
<Dan8765_linux> yes
<zoredache> you could try booting off that disk and running the command 'fdisk /mbr'
<Dan8765_linux> ok i'll try that
<Dan8765_linux> i have to hook up my floppy drive
<Dan8765_linux> never used it so i removed it
<Dan8765_linux> lol
<Dan8765_linux> brb
#xubuntu 2007-12-27
<Dan8765_linux> well that waws a pain
<Dan8765_linux> had to remove the sound card
<Dan8765_linux> was blocking access to the fdd
<Dan8765_linux> slot
<Dan8765_linux> i did manage to back up about 1 gigs worth of stuff
<Dan8765_linux> i had 2 ipod shuffles
<Dan8765_linux> one is 500 megs the other is 1 gig
<Dan8765_linux> got those to mount w/ thel ive cd
<Dan8765_linux> my firelite drive wouldnt' mount
<Dan8765_linux> guess i didnt disconnect it properly in xp
<Dan8765_linux> so xbun wouldnt mount it
<Dan8765_linux> if it formats my e: partition i'm gonna cry like a baby
<Dan8765_linux> got lot of blender work on there
<Dan8765_linux> that i didnt back u
<Dan8765_linux> p
<Dan8765_linux> you still there zore?
<zoredache> somewhat...
<Dan8765_linux> i did an fdisk /mbr from a:
<Dan8765_linux> now i reboot
<Dan8765_linux> it works
<Dan8765_linux> windows!!!
<Dan8765_linux> thatnk u
<zoredache> np...
<zoredache> make backups of your data
<zoredache> get a portable drive that you use for backups only... make them regularly...
<Dan8765_linux> yeah
<Dan8765_linux> i need some kinda auto back setup
<Dan8765_linux> back up
<zoredache> also get a rescuecd version of linux like the alt installer cd, or perhaps sysrescuecd (http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page)
<Dan8765_linux> like redundant hdds or somehtin
<zoredache> redundant drives don't protect you from destroying your data
<zoredache> they only protect you from equipment failures
<Dan8765_linux> i really liek that live cd i got now though at least i culd get to my files
<Dan8765_linux> true
<zoredache> if you where running linux all the time, I would suggest using dirvish for backups...
<zoredache> once it is setup it works really well
<Dan8765_linux> i know squat about linux
<zoredache> I think dirvish is where Apple stole their idea for Time Machine from
<Dan8765_linux> i first thought of using it when i heard walmart had a computer for 200 bucks that used it
<Dan8765_linux> so i thought, i'll put it on my other pc
<Dan8765_linux> that is kinda slow
<Dan8765_linux> this one
<Dan8765_linux> i jsut use it to surf
<Dan8765_linux> bit torrent
<Dan8765_linux> and luckily to xchat
<Dan8765_linux> i isntalled blender to on it
<Dan8765_linux> gtg thanks for you help. happy new year
<centzon> hi
<centzon> anyone know where i can download the alternate install cd?
<centzon> ive googled and looked in the xubuntu and ubuntu sites
<centzon> and i couldnt find it
<somerville32> http://xubuntu.org/get
<centzon> thanks
<magic_ninja> FreeFontPath FPE:"usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1 fixint.
<frederick85> how big is a xubuntu iso cd
<frederick85> this site doesn't have it
<frederick85> ftp://ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu-releases/releases
<shashai> hi there any one can help
<shashai> ?
<BubblegumTate> I'm in xfce and my panels aren't showing and I can't bring up the panels manager. How can I kill/fix this?
<demonskier> how do I sign in as root
<sugardrunk> demonskier, why?
<demonskier> cuz im trin to move my drivers directly into the file system so i dont accidentally delete them later on
<demonskier> otherwise they sit in home with the million other random files
<demonskier> any ideas
<sugardrunk> demonskier, use sudo?
<frederick85> is xubuntu supposed to look like gnome
<demonskier> im a noob so i dono the commands on how to use sudo ... i tried but have no idea wat the syntax is... normally i just copy off the web when installing files
<frederick85> demonskier: to perform things like system tasks u need root access. typing sudo prior to a command allows you to perform tasks as root
<frederick85> demonskier: well not as root but close enough
<sugardrunk> demonskier, i guess you can just use your file manager if you are bad with terminal, eg. sudo thunar or sudo nautilus etc.
<frederick85> demonskier: yes you can use the file manager in root mode by typing what sugardrunk said in your console
<demonskier> o ok thnx
<demonskier> and just for future reference is there anywhere i can learn some of the terminal commands
<frederick85> demonskier: *NIX is just very particular about file permissions compared to windows
<frederick85> demonskier: another tip you can use * and tab in terminal to speed things up. Autocompletion.
<demonskier> k thnx a lot
<frederick85> now I have a question. How can I get device eth1 to auto start when I boot
<demonskier> k it works thank you guys a lot
<frederick85> Im doing it manually with ifup eth1
<frederick85> demonskier: you'll find alot of help for a question like that in #ubuntu but just ignore people who call you n00b and I wouldn't call yourself that either
<demonskier> lol k thnx
<abs512> hi, can anyone help me? trying to compile evtouch, now getting ./configure error "No package 'x11' found" from pkg-config
<abs512> I have already googled for solution for 3 hours - found same error, but no solution...
<slimjimflim> abs512 did you try `sudo apt-get install x11`
<abs512> E: Couldn't find package x11
<slimjimflim> abs512 did you try enabling non-default repos?
<abs512> command?
<abs512> no
<abs512> I have not, how do I do that?
<slimjimflim> edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment all the urls
<slimjimflim> you can find more repos on google
<slimjimflim> but that should make x11 work
<slimjimflim> just add more in anywhere if you want
<abs512> k, iĺl try that then, ty
<slimjimflim> np
<slimjimflim> anybody know how to get xfce to ask me if i want to kill an app when it times out the way that gnome does (at least on ubuntu gutsy)
<NoranRad> has anyone tried to use (x)ubuntu on a sony vaio sz61mn?
<martinZGR> hi, i'm on xubuntu gutsy, and there's a problem with instalation of flashplugin-nonfree - when i mark it in synaptic the installation begins and after download the md5 checksum is incorrect
<vinze> martinZGR, that's right, there was a bug with that
<vinze> martinZGR, wait a sec...
<martinZGR> ok
<vinze> martinZGR, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/12/26/manually-install-adobe-flash-temporary-flashplugin-nonfree-fix/
<vinze> (Also read through the comments, I believe there were packages somewhere)
<martinZGR> vinze, thanks very much:)
<vinze> np :)
<paulgray> hi
<paulgray> I've got a problem with xubuntu live cd
<vinze> Hey paulgray
<paulgray> 7.10 version
<paulgray> I cannot login with username "ubuntu" and blank passwd
<paulgray> could someone help? :)
<evil_tech> anyone have problems with linux being really slow on an Asus P4P800?
<Freddy2> hi
<evil_tech> hi
<Freddy2> a few days ago i disabled automatic updates, so the icon on systray went away, but after reenabling them it doesn't return.. how can be don?
<Freddy2> *done
<thruxton> Freddy2: there hasnt been that many updates in the last couple of days
<Freddy2> right now it's been manually updated, but i'd like to get it back (the icon at systray)
<evil_tech> ping
<lopex21> hi
<lopex21> does anyone know if theres a way to kick start xubuntu?
<zoredache> sorry, but what do you mean?
<lopex21> i installed it last night and when i was done i put it into hibernation
<lopex21> and now it wont start
<lopex21> or even show a bios screen
<zoredache> if you don't see the bios, that would be an indication of a computer failure, not xubuntu...  Have you tried completely removing the power?
<lopex21> yes, but ill try it again
<lopex21> nothing
<zoredache> so when you press the power button on the computer nothing happens.  no displays, no anything?  Do you hear the fans turn on?
<lopex21> the fans turn on, hard drive, cd drives, etc
<lopex21> all those turn on
<lopex21> but nothing shows up on the screen
<lopex21> i chekced the connection and checked with another monitor
<solowlr> somehow I got rid of the top panel on the desktop and now I have no idea how to get it back...
<zoredache> solowlr: if the bottem panel is still present right click on it, and choose customize panel...  And a new panel and position it in the top left corner
<zoredache> lopex21: I don't have any ideas for you.  I suspect you had some hardware failure that just coinciendentally happened...
<lopex21> ok
<lopex21> thanks for your help though
<lopex21> i think ill try to take out the cmos battery
<lopex21> and hope for the best
<solowlr> zoredache: got it!  thanks!
<slow-motion> hi
<evil_tech> ping
<VertexOfLIfe> A quick question about the installer. If the installer repeatedly gives me /usr/bin/dpkg error code (1) should I be worried?
<VertexOfLIfe> Hello? =P
<evil_tech> dunno
<VertexOfLIfe> lol Oh well
<rick21> i got something to work!!!!!
<VertexOfLIfe> No one seems to know in k/x/ubuntu
<evil_tech> im still trying to get a working system again
<VertexOfLIfe> What happened?
<evil_tech> anyone know how to turn off irq polling?
<karltk> VertexOfLIfe: there's usually an additional error which might indicate what the real problem is.
<evil_tech> found a P4P800 deluxe but linux refuses to run on it
<karltk> VertexOfLIfe: which "the installer" are you referring to, btw?
<VertexOfLIfe> karltk: An additional error? Xubuntu
<VertexOfLIfe> 7.10
<evil_tech> narrowed the problem down to the Promise ide controller. forums suggested i try stopping irq polling
<karltk> VertexOfLIfe: when does it show up?
<VertexOfLIfe> After completing 100%, it continues onto 101...110 etc, it says post-installation install script
<CW1> hi all
<karltk> VertexOfLIfe: that sounds really funky.
<VertexOfLIfe> karltk: I am at the loginscreen right now..I'll poke around, and if anything seems wonky I'll reinstall
<VertexOfLIfe> karltk: It seems to have to do something with the language packs, because it is proccessing them when it spits out the errors
<karltk> VertexOfLIfe: you might just try to drop into a console/terminal and do a sudo apt-get update + sudo apt-get upgrade
<VertexOfLIfe> Aye
<karltk> VertexOfLIfe: aha. I've noticed issues with them myself, but nothing that I've been able to reliably reproduc:(
<karltk> VertexOfLIfe: a bit of fiddling with apt-get, and it resolved itself in my case.
<VertexOfLIfe> karltk: Yeah, I'll upgrade and keep a watch out for any issues.
<VertexOfLIfe> karltk: There's already one...but not unexpected
<VertexOfLIfe> Every linux distro hates my monitor. Optiquest has absolutely shit support
<CW1> i just installed xbuntu on a old laptop and everything went good now i cant get a desktop what is the command for that? any help would be greatful :LD
<CW1> ;
<CW1> ;
<VertexOfLIfe> CW1: Um, isn't it apt-get install xubuntu-desktop? Did you use the installer?
<karltk> VertexOfLIfe: viewsonic shouldnt be a huge problem. I thought they were pretty much auto-configured these days, with dpms and all.
<VertexOfLIfe> CW1: LiveCD?
<VertexOfLIfe> karltk:  Not viewsonic, it's Optiquest Q9, and all the distros assume it's 60 hs, and it's actually 5hz refresh. Chancng the refresh rate usually does it, but it dosent work right now..
<VertexOfLIfe> hz*
<CW1> i got the cd from the website
<VertexOfLIfe> 75*
<CW1> cant remember which one it was
<VertexOfLIfe> CW1: And the desktop is not loading post-installation?
<CW1> it was for any system
<VertexOfLIfe> Okay, tell me, what are you looking at after bootup?
<karltk> VertexOfLIfe: I was under the impression that the optiquests were produced by viewsonic, but I may easily be mistaken on that one.
<CW1> xubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386 <--thats the 1 i got and nstalled
<VertexOfLIfe> karltk: Hm, you may be right. I have no idea. My parent's monitor.
<VertexOfLIfe> CW1:  oh, you used the text-based installer
<kblo> does anyone know why firefox can't run flash installed on system side??
<CW1> yea thats it sorry iam new to this
<VertexOfLIfe> CW1: I don't know much about the text-based installers...
<evil_tech> what about them?
<VertexOfLIfe> CW1: When you start up, what do you see?
<VertexOfLIfe> evil_tech: He used the alternate xubuntu cd, and apparenly is looking for a desktop.
<evil_tech> he must have installed a command line only system on accident
<karltk> kblo: what do you mean by that?
<Flare183> is xubuntu only avaiable in DVD form for the US
<evil_tech> flare183: no
<VertexOfLIfe> Flare183: no, I know the site you're talking about
<kblo> karltk: that I could install flash by firefox
<CW1> well it starts up and just gives me a black screen after booting asking for my login and password then stays in bash command line
<Flare183> VertexOfLIfe: yeah on the download page it says "United States(DVD)
<Flare183> VertexOfLIfe: yeah on the download page it says "United States(DVD)" (correction)
<evil_tech> CW1: type sudo init 6
<evil_tech> and tell us what it does
<kblo> karltk: I had to run the installer by normal user
<VertexOfLIfe> Flare183: I got that too, click on it, it's actually a LiveCD I don't know why it says that
<karltk> kblo: I've installed the flashplugin-nonfree package (yes, I know, I've strayed from the fsf motto)
<Flare183> VertexOfLIfe: ok thanks
<kblo> karltk: I tryed but didn't worked
<karltk> kblo: (from the multiverse)
<kblo> when I run aabout:pluigns on firefox it wasn't show nothing
<karltk> kblo: did it show up in firefox when you entered the url "about:plugins"?
<karltk> kblo: hmm..
<kblo> but know it's working
<kblo> know I'm tryiong java6
<karltk> kblo: I've installed sun-java6-plugin for that.
<kblo> karltk: me too,
<kblo> karltk: but I couldn't acess the site with java
<kblo> f
<VertexOfLIfe> kblo: I had the same problem. What I had to do was go to synaptic, remove flash-plugin-nonfree, gnash, and gnash libraries, then find a website on firefox that had flash and have firefox install it when the "Install missing plugins" option appeared.
<karltk> kblo: but it shows up in about:plugins?
<kblo> YES
<kblo>  Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_03
<l337turkey> Hey guys how do you get the alternate cd?
<kblo> l337turkey: froim the xubuntu's downloads page
<karltk> kblo: weird. check that you don't have too many weird symlinks in your ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/plugins dir
<VertexOfLIfe> l337turkey: http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<evil_tech> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/xubuntu/7.10/release/
<CW1> all it done was reboot
<l337turkey> is the alternate with the larger one?
<evil_tech> you have no desktop installed is my guess
<karltk> (names
<karltk> whoops;)
<evil_tech> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<evil_tech>  will install it
<l337turkey> cause i gotta get linux with a gui on a machine with 64mb of ram
<evil_tech> try DSL or Fluxbuntu then
<kblo> VertexOfLIfe: I try to do this but it gives me an error after all
<l337turkey> Are they "N00b" friendly
<evil_tech> so so
<VertexOfLIfe> kblo: after trying to do it through firefox?
<CW1> it switched to run level 6 and restarted
<evil_tech> oops
<kblo> VertexOfLIfe: Yes
<evil_tech> damn my fingers
<evil_tech> sorry CW1
<VertexOfLIfe> l337turkey: Fluxbuntu is not at all, my parents hated it, brother couldent figure it out' I haven't had any experience with DSL
<l337turkey> does fluxbuntu have  a live cd?
<VertexOfLIfe> I found fluxbox really frustruating.
<evil_tech> i meant init 5
<VertexOfLIfe> kblo: did you try restarting firefox and trying again?
<evil_tech> i think they do now. not sure though been a while since i played with it
<kblo> yes sure
<l337turkey> does anyone have any experence with DSL?
<CW1> its cool ill try it again lol
<karltk> l337turkey: yes, a little. I wouldn't give it my mom, but it's pretty decent!
<evil_tech> ive ran DSL but never played with more than what is there by default
<karltk> l337turkey: erm, "to my mom", I suppose it should read...;)
<l337turkey> Alright can it run like firefox or WINE or really just doom?
<VertexOfLIfe> l337turkey: http://www.tuxs.org/livecds.htm has a review of DSL
<karltk> l337turkey: ff should be okay. never tried wine.
<l337turkey> alright will try the live CD thanks
<VertexOfLIfe> kblo: The only other thing I can think of is either rebooting, reinstalling firefox, or compling the flash-plugin..
<spacecat> hi
<evil_tech> any luck CW1?
<spacecat> i have a question about gcc and gdc
<spacecat> plz private msg me
<CW1> now it looks like it is stuck just says switching to runlevel 5 sending processes the term signal
<evil_tech> yeah i think you must have installed a command line system only
<evil_tech> to get a GUI you'll have to install it via command line. sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<CW1> would a command line system install grub? ( yea i know it should iam just asking to make sure )
<zoredache> CW1: yes
<zoredache> CW1: why did you start with 6.06?
<CW1> well cause iam just running it on a AMD K6 cpu with only 64mb of memory
<evil_tech> ouch
<CW1> and from what i read from the website that was the best choice to go with
<evil_tech> thats arguable
<l337turkey> CWI: Try DSL thats what I'm about to do with a system with 64mb of RAM
<CW1> yea i know its a long shot to get it to work right but anythig is got to be better than windows 98
<CW1> lol
<evil_tech> this is true
<evil_tech> xubuntu will be rather slow on 64mb ram
<CW1> the color want work right with DSL
<spacecat> i really like xubuntu
<evil_tech> you could try fluxbuntu. only problem with that is you have to know how to configure it
<spacecat> runs great on old machines
<vinze> spacecat, and on new machines ;-)
<spacecat> fedora looks nicer tho
<evil_tech> meh
<vinze> spacecat, you can theme Xubuntu to look like Fedora ;-)
<spacecat> so i have a question about installing a D compiler
<spacecat> once i gmake it
<evil_tech> anyone have linux running on an Asus P4P800? cause i cant get it to run
<spacecat> im not sure if its an extension of gcc
<spacecat> or a differentprogram all together
<CW1> i got a p4p800 asusus iam on now but iam running xp pro on it
<evil_tech> yeah xp runs fine
<evil_tech> linux chokes and dies
<evil_tech> i think i have narrowed it down to the promise controller
<CW1> the guy that sent this pc to me had linux on this pc
<evil_tech> forums say its an IRQ issus since it has both IDE and SATA and that a bios update fixed it
<evil_tech> but i have the latest bios
<CW1> think he had mandrake on it its a 2.6 with 512mb memory
<evil_tech> i've got a 3.06 and 3gb memory
<CW1> DAMN
<evil_tech> yeah
<evil_tech> should have no problems
<evil_tech> resources wise
<CW1> none at all
<CW1> bet it will smoke a dvd when it burns one lol
<evil_tech> it hangs after finding the promise controller the drives attached to it and this message : hda: host protected area => 1
<CW1> brb let me see if i can get the desk top down loading
<kblo> f!!
<CW1> wooo hooo its downloading it now
<evil_tech> :)
<CW1> thanks evil_tech that was a great big help to me
<CW1> its been over a year sense i have installed Linux on anything and i done forgot the commands i did learn
<l337turkey> I just got the livecd on my 98 machine and it works way better than 98
<evil_tech> lol
<evil_tech> thats not too surprising
<CW1> when i started out on Linux i used Mepis
<l337turkey> but is there a way to use dail-up with it till i get a router?
<evil_tech> i've been using ubuntu since 4.04
<CW1> lol theres goes another windows 98
 * vinze too :)
<l337turkey> also how to mount my HDD
<evil_tech> is it DSL
<l337turkey> yeah
<evil_tech> right click and i think it is ... damn i cant remember
<l337turkey> lol il find it out
<evil_tech> let me see if i can get it running under qemu
<CW1> well i was trying different verision of linux at the time but b4 i made it to ubuntu all my pcs got burnt up in our house
<CW1> we lost almost everything i had like 10 to 12 pcs
<CW1> now iam down to this 1 that was gave to me right after the fire and it took me a year to get internet back
<l337turkey> would mount /dev/hd01 work?
<l337turkey> o wait i found the program
<spacecat> so do you guys have any usefull tips
<evil_tech> dsl puts drives in mnt
<spacecat> for a beginner
<evil_tech> beginner to what exactly
<vinze> spacecat, to read the manual, lots of useful information in there :)
<evil_tech> well i got linux running in qemu at least
<evil_tech> ooo 4.2 looks pretty
<CW1> mines still updating or it was installing them when i just checked on it
<CW1> got tobe installing them cause the lights on the front of my roughter/modem is just on and not flashing lol
<CW1> router*
<CW1> <---got big fingers for the this keyboard
<evil_tech> stupid question: does the repos for ubuntu work on DSL since they are both debian?
<spacecat> this is some slutty preteen emogirls email Spacekack@hotmail.com (add her!!)
<l337turkey> hey guys whats the best way of getting DSL on my Harddrive without getting rid of my files
<l337turkey> ?
<evil_tech> files on the hard drive?
<l337turkey> like the music and pictures and word shit
<evil_tech> well ideally that stuff would be on  a seperate partition
<evil_tech> so i would defrag in windows
<evil_tech> then resize the partition and to make space for DSL
<l337turkey> Is there a partiton resizing on the livecd?
<evil_tech> yeah
<evil_tech> you'll have to install it though
<evil_tech> sudo apt-get install gparted
<l337turkey> do I have to download it?
<vinze> evil_tech, can't the installer also resize partitions?
<evil_tech> yeah
<vinze> Also, I thought Gparted *was* on the install cd
<evil_tech> i dont think its installed by default
<evil_tech> parted and fdisk cli tools are
<vinze> Yeah, it is on the LiveCD, just doesn't get installed
<evil_tech> but i dont think the gui is
<evil_tech> probably wrong
<evil_tech> i always use the alternate install so..
<vinze> Ah well, if it's not there it's easy to install, not that much of a problem ;-)
<l337turkey> so i still have to download it though eh?
<vinze> Not sure, I believe not but I could be wrong of course
<l337turkey> kk i will try
<l337turkey> well i don't think its installed by default
<vinze> Not? It's supposed to be in Applications->System->GNOME partition editor
<l337turkey> is it hard to compile things?
<vinze> Depends on your definition of "hard": I don't really like to do it and often do not succeed
<l337turkey> Ohh well i need wine but don't really feel like using dial-up
<vinze> Why would you need to compile wine?
<l337turkey> because i would have to use apt-get but i don't want to download it with dial-up
<vinze> l337turkey, you can also download the packages now manually and put them on a USB drive or something
<l337turkey> really that would be useful
<vinze> l337turkey, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=wine&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<vinze> You'd have to download the dependencies too though, and I'm not sure which are pre-installed
<l337turkey> what ones do i need to download for dls
<l337turkey> dsl*
<vinze> You mean Damn Small Linux dsl?
<l337turkey> yes
<vinze> Ow, don't know if you can use Ubuntu packages for that
<l337turkey> ohh ok
<evil_tech> ive heard of people doing a dist upgrade from DSL before
<vinze> http://damnsmalllinux.org/packages.html says: "Also, keep in mind that Damn Small is not pure Debian based. "
<evil_tech> complicated stuff though
<l337turkey> il try the debian install from WINE's site
<evil_tech> i want to throw this stupid board in the street
<evil_tech> anyone who has linux running on an Asus P4P800 Deluxe private message me
<l337turkey> Well i just figured out that DSL will use rpm's
<l337turkey> i think...
<quaal> anyone know why the xubuntu7.10 cd i put in my tvpc just boots to busybox initramfs prompt
<Nostahl> hi all
<Nostahl> how's xubuntu life
<zoredache> pardon?
<Nostahl> how do you like xubuntu
<Nostahl> im downloading it atm
<Nostahl> cant wait to try it
<zoredache> I like it fine
<Nostahl> what mainly do you use your computer for
<zoredache> I am a network administrator.... I am responsible for about 40 linux hosts (deb4.0) and 20 w2k3 servers, and 1 OSX server.  I xubuntu on my workstation to manage everything.
<Nostahl> neato
<zoredache> so I use lots of network client stuff rdp/ssh/etc...
<Nostahl> maby you can tell me...
<Nostahl> what is needed to set up a way to remote download stuff to a different computer?
<Nostahl> ie. i was thinking of setting up one of my secondary desktops
<Nostahl> to just do downloads
<Nostahl> leaving my main pc's free but i'd like to initiate the downloads from my main pc etc
<zoredache> what protocol?  http, or something else?
<Nostahl> http aye
<Nostahl> just normal everyday internet browsing downloading etc
<zoredache> why?
<Nostahl> i was just contemplating if it were possible
<Nostahl> it'd keep my main pc's hd free of fragmentation longer etc
<Nostahl> and running speedyer
<billy_idle> gn8
<zoredache> downloading files shouldn't make your computer slower, or have a big impact on fragmentation...
<zoredache> anyway, just setup a box, ssh and use lynx, wget or some other command line browser
<Nostahl> k
<evil_tech> ping
#xubuntu 2007-12-28
<zoredache> pong?
<evil_tech> well things are almost working
<evil_tech> i managed to get my old xubuntu install to boot. still slow as heck
<zoredache> oh?
<evil_tech> yeah replaced my sempron and board with a asus p4p800 and 3ghz Pentium
<evil_tech> things seem to be working now after the initial boot
<Nostahl> is it me or ubuntu livecd's extreamly slow
<zoredache> most livecds are pretty slow.  Are you running it on a low-memory system?
<Nostahl> just 1 gig in this system
<zoredache> are you saying it runs slower then knoppix or some other livecd?
<Nostahl> yea
<Nostahl> well i guess idont realy know
<quaal> anyone know why the xubuntu7.10 cd i put in my tvpc just boots to busybox initramfs prompt. when i boot my laptop it boots into gnome just fine
<Nostahl> alot of other live cd's ive done are smaller distro's
<Nostahl> but i've ran debian live cd and it went fast though
<neur1> anyone tried geubuntu?
<neur1> to edit the xorg.conf what text editor do i use?
<neur1> thanks
<aanderse> hey I can't get my computer to shutdown using xfce since i installed SLiM
<soldats> what is slim
<aanderse> the login manager
<aanderse> no gtk or qt deps ... great for xfce :)
<soldats> hmm well do you mind trying via command line
<soldats> i dont know about SLIM so im not sure how to fix it but if you need to shutdown you can do it cli based with "shutdown now" or "shutdown -r now" for a restart
<aanderse> yeah that works
<soldats> ok well cool but i saw your post on the other channel and responded as well
<soldats> sorry if i confude you
<soldats> confuse
<aanderse> i found a solution ... it says to add this to my sudoers file %users ALL = NOPASSWD:<prefix>/libexec/xfsm-shutdown-helper
<aanderse> problem is i don't have a xfsm-shutdown-helper file on my compture
<soldats> ahh yes that should help sorry but i havent looked at that in a while
<soldats> i used it a while back and it worked
<CUBeR64> Hi, I was just wondering, if I had Xubuntu installed, would I be able to change the interface to blackbox rather than xcfe?
<soldats> yes just download blackbox and it should be added to your startup gui and choose blackbox and start from there
<quaal> anyone know why the xubuntu7.10 cd i put in my tvpc just boots to busybox initramfs prompt. when i boot my laptop it boots into gnome just fine
<Nostahl> hi all
<Nostahl> im installing xubuntu on my dell insprion 1000 laptop atm
<Nostahl> does it come stock with thunar's volman package?
<Nostahl> anyone around?
<neur1> hello
<soldats> hello
<soldats> i havent seen you in a while how are you
<neur1> hey soldats
<soldats> hey ;)
<Nostahl> 74 percent so far on copying files to be installed it says
<Nostahl> im putting it on a dell insprion 1000 with 512 megs of ram
<neur1> installed e17 enlightenment desktop into xubuntu
<soldats> cool, do you like it
<neur1> nice, shinny
<neur1> you evrer try it?
<soldats> rad i like it i usually switch between xfce, cli and e17 alot
<Nostahl> whats e17's claim to fame
<neur1> xfce is the main dm
<soldats> yes i really like it, its easy to configuire, the help menu is very useful
<neur1> e17 is shinny
<Nostahl> i want to experience shinny hehe
<neur1> lol
<Nostahl> so far since i've been in the linux world i've not had a chance to use the 3d desktops or anything like that yet
<neur1> theres a module called flame
<Nostahl> for e17?
<neur1> it adds fire to the bottom of the screen
<soldats> Nostahl, in gnome which is standard on ubuntu you can install cssm which is for all the cool effect you can do for you "shiney" needs
<soldats> you can youtube it to see what it is all about
<Nostahl> k
<soldats> it may interest you
<Nostahl> i've been tryin to run the same distro's on my main desktop as well as my laptop
<Nostahl> letting my laptop decide what i run etc cause its a lesser system
<soldats> laptops should run it fine
<neur1> me too
<Nostahl> that way i can learn fast if im using the same distro etc
<Nostahl> i have a dell insprion 1000 with 512 megs of ram
<Nostahl> its realy old
<Nostahl> SiS graphics integrated
<soldats> 512 is still good i has 128
<neur1> ibm 600e
<Nostahl> it cant even watch video's on youtube
<Nostahl> its so choppy
<soldats> Nostahl, there may be a bigger problem then
<Nostahl> i think the hd is on its way out
<soldats> Nostahl, maybe a video card
<Nostahl> i was given the laptop couple months ago
<Nostahl> cause it was broken :P
<neur1> not the video card?
<Nostahl> basicaly the fan was not starting
<soldats> ah well you may be right then
<Nostahl> im using this time to figure out wich distro i want to settle into
<Nostahl> im going to be selling everything i own including all 4 desktops and the laptop
<Nostahl> then i'll buy a nice new laptop or build a mini itx computer once im in alaska
<soldats> lol cool , maybe you should build a rad desktop from scratch
<soldats> or custom laptop
<Nostahl> i want to build a mini itx computer pretty bad
<soldats> sweet
<Nostahl> 4 to 20 watts full bore is lucrative to me
<soldats> neur1, how do you like E17
<Nostahl> eventualy im going to be living off grid once i get my own property
<Nostahl> so 4 watt computer is nice :)
<soldats> lol yea
<neur1> great just done installing
<Nostahl> my main question about the mini itx boards though
<Nostahl> i seen one it supports up to 4 gigs ddr2
<Nostahl> and it has a pci express slot
<Nostahl> and a mini pci express slot
<Nostahl> so... could i put a notebook wireless mini pci express in it
<Nostahl> and put a nice pci express graphics card
<Nostahl> and call it a mini gaming computer?
<soldats> thats out of my range of knowledge
<neur1> 4 gigs yikes!
<soldats> its alot
<Nostahl> aye
<Nostahl> and cheap too
<soldats> 2 gb is plenty in my opinion but for desktop 4 gb is good for gaming
<neur1> i'm kinda goin' backward
<Nostahl> best buy's been having sales latly for like 23 bucks for a  gig of ram
<soldats> 0o nice i need some i only has 128
<Nostahl> with the mini itx boards im wondering if the board itself is fast?
<Nostahl> lol i thought the 8 was a B for a second
<Nostahl> im sittin far away from monitor
<neur1> see what can run on the least or minimum
<soldats> Nostahl, if noone knows id say google is best
<Nostahl> 12 bytes of ram lol
<soldats> ha
<neur1> soldats what you runnin' with?
<soldats> well now i run either xfce since ive been trying to figure out some people problems but i prefer cli but E17 is my favorite
<neur1> could be mine too
<soldats> E17 just looks so cool. and its easy to cinfigure
<neur1> i like the shelf thing
<soldats> yuh :)
<neur1> ever try geubuntu it mixes xfce and e17
<Nostahl> 84 percent
<Nostahl> uggg
<Nostahl> cant wait
<Nostahl> how's wireless in ubuntu
<Nostahl> i have a wg111v3 wireless usb adapter
<Nostahl> is there a native linux driver for it with ubuntu?
<soldats> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soldats> look thar
<neur1> lol that's what i was trien' to pull up
<soldats> neur1, dont know if you like christmas (i dont) but how was yours
<neur1> quiet
<soldats> lol me too
<soldats> i enjoyed seeing my neice
<neur1> don't go for the hoopla too much
<soldats> yuh me neither
<neur1> saw family , then went home whew#
<soldats> lol i almost stayed home all day and drank
<neur1> lol that's the way to do it
<neur1> another thing about e17 , switching screens
<neur1> just drag the mouse
<soldats> yea thats a cool thing you just move mouse to one side and it switches
<neur1> this was the page i meant to show https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported?highlight=%28%28HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear%29%29
<neur1> whoa it's long
<FreakCERS> I was playing with xgl/compiz-fuzion, but I decided to uninstall it again - as far as I can tell, I've removed/reversed all steps I used to install it (from the community in topic) - but somehow, I cannot get xubuntu to use the 'normal' window manager, and now I'm left with no window controls - any tips?
<soldats> ahh it could help debug and solve a problem but yea it is long but when learning something new you should always expace to read alot
<neur1> see ya later soldats thanks
<dude321> Hi i'm totally new.  Can I get help here?
<soldats> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soldats> i dont know that i can help but ask anyways
<dude321> So I'm trying to install Xubuntu on an old 98 and wanted to boot from the CD before actualy installing it.
<dude321> I got to the screen but only saw install options.
<dude321> Can I try out Xubuntu b4 I install it?
<FreakCERS> I belive the first option on the list is phrased a bit odly, but if you are using the Desktop CD (as I think it's called) and not the alternate install cd, the first option is what you want
<dude321> I'm using the alternate CD
<FreakCERS> the alternate is the install cd (as far as I know)
<dude321> Oh...
<dude321> It said to use the alternate CD for Computers with less RAM
<dude321> (mine is only 98 meg)
<FreakCERS> hmm.. the page I'm looking at says: "installs on systems with less than about 128MB of RAM (although note that low-memory systems may not be able to run a full desktop environment reasonably)." - so it only says to use it for installs
<dude321> ok
<FreakCERS> http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/7.10/release/
<soldats> you can install on less but you wont be happy with the outcome
<FreakCERS> (that's a swedish mirror, btw - you may want to choose one closer to your location)
<dude321> I think I used an older version than GG
<dude321> ya... I used the http://www.xubuntu.org/get#dapper
<Nostahl> my install is still at 87 percent
<Nostahl> slooow install on this old laptop heh
<FreakCERS> dude321: hmm.. yeah, I see how that could be misleading... non the less, as far as I know, the alternate is install only - but hey, I'm not exactly an xubuntu power-user :-P
<dude321> alright... Thanks for your help FreakCERS
<Willabee> does anyone know how to set up hebrew input using scim/
<Willabee> or how to switch keyboard layout
<FreakCERS> dude321: I've been using xubuntu for all of maybe 2 hours, and I've managed to break by window manager like 4 times - currently trying to undo the damages again... :-S
<dude321> ouch
<dude321> any better ideas for what to run on my old 98 (w/ 96 meg RAM)
<dude321> ?
<FreakCERS> well.. even if the page says you need more, I bet it'd still actually run 'fine' - I've run KDE3.5 on a 200mzh laptop - sure, it wasn't fast, but.. it worked :-)
<dude321> what's  KDE3.5?
<dude321> (I'm a Newbie :))
<soldats> KDE desktop
<FreakCERS> well.. KDE is (compared to xcfe which xubuntu uses) a behemoth giant window manager and desktop environment
<dude321> oh
<dude321> So you think I might be able to run the Desktop CD
<dude321> ?
<frederick85> anyone know how I can browse windows shares on xubuntu
<idiocrash> anyone using openbox?
<whyking> hi
<whyking> I did a minor update on my laptop (7.10, also updated but without problems thus far) and I now have the following issues: the xfce4-panel does not get started automatically and when after my screen goes black (power save) and comes back on the display is scrambled, if have to switch to console and back to get it working
<whyking> anyone an idea where to look?
<ablomen> whyking, just a bug i think, did you post it on launchpad or looked if anybody else has that bug too?
<whyking> ablomen, no and no.. I don't really know where to start or what to search for.. but I'll look into launchpad
<whyking> would this be a bug in xubuntu or ubuntu? because I only see launchpad for ubuntu bugs
<ablomen> xfce
<ablomen> just go to bugs and search for xfce
<ablomen> then you can look at the bugreports that are already there, and see how to write a bugreport :)
<whyking> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=386639
<whyking> no fix .. :-/
<whyking> but thats long ago
<ablomen> as a fast 'fix', you can also put xfce4-panel under autostarted application
<ablomen> maybe not very clean, but it should work
<ablomen> (so thats menu>settings>autostarted applications
<whyking> well.. but the problem with the fscked up screen remains
<ablomen> hmm ok
<whyking> thanks anyway
<Blinkiz> I would like to test if "twofish-cbc-essiv:sha256" is faster than "aes-cbc-essiv:sha256". Can anyone recommend a tool for that? It's for cryptsetup (luks on dm-crypt)
<darklink> bonjour!
<vinze> Hi darklink
<darklink> j'avais une petite question...
<rru^> how do i get the window list in the taskbar to fill up the space?
<vinze> !english | darklink
<ubotu> darklink: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<darklink> sur une mini install la langue française est installé aussi?
<vinze> !french | darklink
<ubotu> darklink: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<darklink> sorry
<vinze> Ou #xubuntu-fr
<darklink> in a mini install of ubuntu, the french language is supported?!
<vinze> darklink, you can select the language during installation and then, if you have an internet connection, it will install French language support
<vinze> rru^, I don't think it's possible
<rru^> not on gnome-panel either?
<vinze> rru^, oh, wouldn't know about that, you should ask in #ubuntu I think
<rru^> prolly
<darklink> ok, thanks vinze
<vinze> darklink, no problem :)
<Blinkiz> I would like to start using software raid1 on 2x320gb drives I will add as filestorage. Does it exist a nice gui to manage software raid?
<massimiliano_> hi all!
<vinze> Hey
<massimiliano_> how can I setup hamachi with xubuntu 7.10?
<vinze> What's hamachi?
<massimiliano_> anyone can help me please?
<totalwormage> vinze: vpn util :]
<massimiliano_> exactly
<totalwormage> i thougt i saw a good howto on the forums about hamachi
<massimiliano_> but with xubuntu doesn't work!
<massimiliano_> I read the forum but doesn't work
<totalwormage> what how to were you using?
<massimiliano_> at home
<totalwormage> i don't know a thing about hamachi and why i wouldn't work
<massimiliano_> help me please
<totalwormage> but here's a post on the forums
<totalwormage> someone has got it working by installing gnome
<totalwormage> while still using xfce
<totalwormage> maybe gnome provides a silly package hamachi needs
<massimiliano_> ok but I choose XUbuntu because i like xfce!
<PeckaH> massimiliano_: hamachi works fine, gHamachi is the one causing some headache it works too
<massimiliano_> ok yes hamachi works fine in all ubuntu except xubuntu...why?
<PeckaH> at least I got it working
<PeckaH> I had to do something but I can't remember what
<massimiliano_> please remember!
<PeckaH> so you've downloaded hamachi 0.9.9 or something?
<PeckaH> and followed the instructions?
<massimiliano_> yes
<PeckaH> what happens when you $ hamachi start ?
<massimiliano_> nothing
<massimiliano_> happens
<PeckaH> I had the same problem
<massimiliano_> but if I use ghamachi it write couldn't log in
<PeckaH> honestly I can't rembember
<massimiliano_> please
<vinze> massimiliano_, a search turned up this, might be of help: http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&u=http://masaki-tux.blogspot.com/2007/03/hamachi.html&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=3&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhamachi%2Bxubuntu%26hl%3Den
<PeckaH>  sudo aptitude install hamachi
<PeckaH> hmm, that might solve the problem
<vinze> Or perhaps you could look through the dependencies of that package
<vinze> But adding the repository is probably easiest
<massimiliano_> ok I'll try
<slow-motion> hi
<vinze> Hey
<slow-motion> hi vinze
<quaal> anyone know why the xubuntu7.10 cd i put in my tvpc just boots to busybox initramfs prompt. when i boot my laptop it boots into gnome just fine
<gerro> zials: hi
<zials> hiya gerro
<ugen> I need help with live cd.
<ugen> when I start my xbox with xubuntu live cd it seems to boot and id checking my HDD but after a minute when the login screen should appear there is only a black screen and I cant do something. Can someone help me?
<ugen> when I start my xbox with xubuntu live cd it seems to boot and id checking my HDD but after a minute when the login screen should appear there is only a black screen and I cant do something. Can someone help me?
<yassin> hello =)
<yassin> just installed the first time 64-bit xubuntu version
<LOGAN> where does live cd mode put installed apps?
<yassin> why won't flashplayer work?
<yassin> Download done.
<yassin> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<yassin> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<yassin> yassin@control:~/downloads$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<yassin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=634754
<LOGAN> on ubuntu flash player also doesnt work
<LOGAN> oh dont use gnash
<Resa> Uh, anyone know of a problem where xfce mutates with gnome?
<yassin> Resa: if you have nautilus installed, your desktop changes into -> gnome controlled
<yassin> I mean if you run nautilus 1 time
<Resa> so uninstalling nautilus would fix it?
<yassin> yes
<yassin> use thunar
<yassin> it's a bit simpler but it won't mess up with the xfce thing
<Resa> I have thunar already, but maybe nautilus came with the gnome-desktop environment
<yassin> yeah
<Resa> I guess it isn't possible to have both to shift between
<bob2001> I am trying to install xubuntu to a decTOP. I need help mounting my flash drive
<evil_tech> flash works fine on my machine
<yassin> yeah because it's 32bit
<yassin> I have the 64-bit version
<zoredache> my suggestion for 64-bit... is to give up...  To many things will not work.  :|
<yassin> zoredache: I just installed it..
<bassboi> Anyone alive
<yassin> I have this problem
<evil_tech> kinda
<yassin> when I launch counter strike source in fullscreen, it leaves the bars up and down
<yassin> they are ontop of it
<yassin> the panels
 * Resa fixed the problem
<bob2001> I am trying to install xubuntu from a flash drive. I have got as far as booting from the flash and started the installer. The howto I am following is for installing ubuntu from a flash, but this should be the same. The part I am having trouble with is mounting the flash so the installer sees it as the cdrom. when I try to mount it I get a No Such Device error
<somerville32> bob2001, what command are you using?
<bob2001> mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /cdrom
<bob2001> the error I get is Mounting /dev/sda1 on /cdrom failed: No such device
<somerville32> are you sure it isn't suppose to be /media/cdrom ?
<somerville32> and maybe it isn't /dev/sda1
<somerville32> it might be /dev/sda2 or something
<bob2001> I just tried /media/cdrom and /dev/sda 0,1,2,3 but still get the same error
<somerville32> what is the output of lsusb?
<somerville32> !pastebin | bob2001
<ubotu> bob2001: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bob2001> I dont seem to have lsusb
<zoredache> bob2001: does the computer have a working network interface?
<somerville32> bob2001, You can find it by installing the usbutils package
<zoredache> if so, you could put the minicd onto the usb which just a kernel and an initrd
<bob2001> yes
<bob2001> I do not have anything installed yet on the system. All I have to work with is the console and the installation
<bob2001> the busybox built in shell, nothing else in installed on the machine
<zoredache> sorry?  what did you put on your usb disk?
<zoredache> if you really knew what you where doing, you could run the setup the painful way manually create partitions and then run debbootstrap
<bob2001> I used syslinux to make it bootable and copied the contents of the alternet install CD to the flash drive
<zoredache> because you don't have a cdrom in the computer you are working on?
<bob2001> right no CDROM
<zoredache> but you have a second computer that you prepared your usb drive from?
<bob2001> yes
<bob2001> this one I am on now
<zoredache> ok... anyway I was suggesting that instead of using the alternate install cd as the base to prepare your flash drive..  Insteadh use the mini.iso
<zoredache> ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<slow-motion> re
<bob2001> I am tryin to follow the howto at http://jsco.org/dectop/ but using xubuntu instead of ubuntu
<zoredache> one of the mini.iso boot options is to install a command line only system.  If you do that, then after you have your working command line system all you have to do is an apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<bob2001> I will give that a try
<zoredache> do you actually have one of those dectop systems bob2001?  I was thinking about getting one of those
<bob2001> yes I do, and I had it running ubuntu but it was kind of slow so I ws going to try xubuntu
<bob2001> I used that same howto before and it worked
<bob2001> now I cant mount the flash??
<bob2001> http://home.comcast.net/~rtsears/dectop.html is my page
<zoredache> ah, I think I have been there before
<slow-motion> bye
#xubuntu 2007-12-29
<tnguyen> hi anyone online
<march> Good night :)
<jonnyboy27> hi guys, any tips on where startup programs will be set? i've not got automatic session saving set yet when i log in, i get 4 instances of nm-applet (i installed for ease of connection to wifi) plus pidgin and firefox starting
<jonnyboy27> i tried in settings -> sessions and startup
<jonnyboy27> but no job
<jonnyboy27> joy*
<jonnyboy27> using xubuntu gutsy on a thinkpad T20
<jonnyboy27> tia
<zoredache> try doing a killall nm-applet
<zoredache> and where you start the network manager use 'nm-applet --sm-disable'
<neur1> what's a cool dock app to get/
<neur1> ?
<magic_ninja> ImportError: No module named gdkpixbuf
<groovesalad> i ran "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdd1 /disk2 -0 force" to copy files from a windows hd, i also added a line to fstab, i deleted the line now that im done, but now it logs out as soon as i log in. i forgot to umount it, and i no longer have the drive. what should i do?
<newbxubuntu> I read that ubuntu can handle ntfs now...couldn't find that info for xubuntu...did it not make it to the Gutsy ?
<newbxubuntu> I was reading the 'install from windows' wiki...but I would prefer to use xubuntu if possible. I see it's listed in the ntfs-3g project, but is it already in the desktop cd?
<newbxubuntu> it must be past everyones bedtime
<crimsun> yes, it is already in.
<crimsun> it was moved into the installer as of gutsy.
<newbxubuntu> great, thanks, 1 more thing, do I need a swap partition?
<crimsun> if you have very little RAM, it's a good idea.
<newbxubuntu> can it be ntfs too?
<newbxubuntu> I was assuming I could still mount a folder as swap that exists on another drive...
<crimsun> I don't know offhand if swapfiles are supported in the installer, only swap partitions.
<newbxubuntu> I have an old drive I guess I'll use for the swap then...
<atarinox> anybody know why my volume control buttons would stop working after upgrading to Gutsy?
<atarinox> on a Thinkpad
<crimsun> which thinkpad?
<atarinox> T22
<crimsun> what's the SSID?
<atarinox> erm...is that like the serial?
<crimsun> lspci -nv|grep -a1 040[13]
<atarinox> 00:05.0 0401: 1013:6003 (rev 01)
<atarinox> any ideas? google came up w/ a few bug reports but nothing else...I checked and PCM is enabled
<newbxubuntu> controlling by the volume control (once you add to the top bar) does not work either?
<atarinox> newbxubuntu: no, that works. Just trying to get the buttons to work for convenience sake
<newbxubuntu> I had to ask if you had picked the right device
<bob2001> I need help installing xubuntu on a decTOP. I am following the howto at http://jsco.org/dectop/ but am using xbuntu 7.10 insted of ubuntu 6.06. I have got as far s booting from my flasdrive and started the install. When I get to that part where you fool the installer into thinking the flashdrive is a cdrom, I can not get it to mount my flash drive.
<bob2001> using the command mount -t vfat /dev/sda /cdrom I get the error Mounting /dev/sda on /cdrom failed> No such device
<Catoptromancy> bob2001, /dev/hda
<Catoptromancy> err
<bob2001> hda gives the same error
<Catoptromancy> maybe /dev/sda2
<Catoptromancy> I assume your at a command prompt
<Catoptromancy> $lsusb
<chris_does_plone> hi, anyone know about the HP Pavilion dv1000? - I downloaded Xubuntu but can't boot up - well I can but I get to a command prompt of types that I'm not used to... Thinking about downloading a different flavour of ubuntu unless some genius has can help this mac/pc muppet out :-S ;-D
<bob2001> I am at the command prompt but it is not a complete install, just the a virtual terminal so lsusb is not found
<Catoptromancy> try /sbin/lsusb'
<Catoptromancy> chris_does_plone, you login?
<chris_does_plone> Catoptromacy: no i dont get as far as a login
<bob2001> nope lsusb in not in /sbin
<chris_does_plone> Catoptromacy: sorry i forot the actual prompt it gave me
<chris_does_plone> Catoptromancy: sorry misspelled your name :-/
<Catoptromancy> !usbboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbboot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chris_does_plone> Catoptromancy: can i put xubuntu on my usb drive and boot from it ?-)
<Catoptromancy> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=xubuntu+usb+drive+boot&btnG=Search
<chris_does_plone> Catoptromancy: yeah i have read about it i remeber (it was a couple of weeks ago i last tried installing) but got lost on the setting up bios bit - maybe should try agan, thanks
<bob2001> Chris_done_plone, yes you can but you have to jump through a few hoops. I got ubuntu 606 to install off a flash drive but am having trouble getting Xubuntu to do it
<Catoptromancy> cd is easier
<chris_does_plone> Catoptromancy: as for cd i used magic disk or magic iso i forget, but it didnt seem sufficient, i dont have any real cds
<chris_does_plone> bob2001: encouragingish :-)
<chris_does_plone> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/06/17/ubuntu-feisty-on-your-usb-drive-finally/ <--- looks promising :-)
<bob2001> is there anyway to find out "where" my flash drive is? ie: sda1 sda2 sda? I have booted from it and started the install from it, so there has to be a way
<lwells> where is the power management in xubuntu
<julien73> hello
<julien73> anyone here?
<predaeus> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<julien73> so... anyone here?
<predaeus> no
<predaeus> julien73, just ask your question
<predaeus> if anybody knows the answer they will tell
<julien73> ok, thought everyone but you was afk or something
<predaeus> julien73, it is general practice to just ask your question in IRC channels. If somebody knows the answer, they will tell it.
<julien73> I'm a quite in a deep doo right now, for some reason the top and bottom taskbars don't show up anymore
<julien73> ah, my general practice on IRC is to start with a polite "hello" to check if anyone is around, guess times change ;)
<predaeus> julien73, you say hello and ask in one statement :-D
<predaeus> does "ps -e" show a process called xfce4-panel?
<predaeus> or does System->Process Manager show it?
<predaeus> ah well bummer, sorry.
<julien73> can't access the Application menu anymore :)
<predaeus> can you run commands on the command line interface?
<predaeus> yea sorry, I've just realized that now
<julien73> alt F2? yes
<predaeus> huh, I don't know I've remapped keys.
<julien73> that's how I launched firefox and pidgin
<predaeus> try running xfce4-terminal with alt F2
<julien73> oh neat... no wonder "terminal" wouldn't work ;)
<predaeus> if you have the terminal open. Enter "ps -e" (without the "s) and hit enter
<predaeus> you should get a list of running processes, if the output does not fit into the terminal window you can scroll with the Shift+PageUp or Shift+PageDown keys.
<julien73> done, let me see
<predaeus> does it list an entry called xfce4-panel?
<julien73> indeed, it's not there
<predaeus> hm try starting it by entering xfce4-panel and hitting enter.
<predaeus> if there is an error condition, it should show the output and reason in the terminal window.
<julien73> hooray!
<predaeus> so the panels appear correctly?
<julien73> now to know why it stopped working all of a sudden
<julien73> yep yep, big thanks to you
<predaeus> yes, and you will need to find a way to make it permanent
<predaeus> so it starts on reboot.
<predaeus> hm I don't know the official way to fix that, but you can just add xfce4-panel to your startup applications
<predaeus> Settings->Autostarted Applications
<julien73> hmmm there is a thread here mentioning .xinit, do you know where that file is located?
<julien73> dang I should install catfish
<predaeus> I think /etc/X11/xinit is meant.
<predaeus> probably with .xinit they would mean a user local config file. Usually user specific config files go into your home directory with a leading dot '.' so it is a hidden file.
<predaeus> .xinit would be a hidden file.
<predaeus> also look through bug reports on launchpad to see if this problem is mentioned there.
<predaeus> I'll catch some food, so I'll be afk for a few.
<julien73> alright, going to dig some more in the meantime, thank again
<julien73> hi again, apparently xfce4-session fails to start, any idea where I should start?
<predaeus> julien73, hm nah sorry no idea. Probably ask in #xfce too they seem to have waked up. Tell them what you know already.
<julien73> predaeus: ok thanks I will
<graabein> hi, i wonder how come i get two icons on desktop for the ipod when i insert it on usb?
<iCEifer> can anyone suggest a good gnome MP3/CD player?
<graabein> i like banshee and the default rythmbox is okay... maybe quod libet?
<iCEifer> let me check those out...thanks
<graabein> anyone know why the shut off don't work? it logs out but hangs on the xubuntu unloader...
<iCEifer> can anyone help me install a GTK2 theme? I have the tar.gz theme but don't have a theme manager or anything that I know of to install it?
<iCEifer> do I have to install metacity or something like that first?
<iCEifer> can anyone help me install a GTK2 theme under xubuntu? I already have the tar.gz for the theme but do I need to install metacity or something to install and use it?
<julien73> hi, does anyone here use firestarter with a wifi connection?
<nanbudh> i have a pentium III 500MHz machine with (128+64) MB RAM. will xubuntu run decently on it or will it be a bit slow?
<slow-motion> hi
<The-Kernel> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi The-Kernel
<The-Kernel> what's goin slow today?
<Nuffe> hey guys, anyone that could explain one thing for me... my NIC and WLAN doesn't work... I can connect with my wireless card but after EXACTLY 10 minutes the router dies, even though I am connected to the router, I can't access the Internet
<Nuffe> Intel PRO/Wireless 4965 AGN
<avuton> How can I change the settings of power button press to hibernate?
<Nuffe> my ICMP-packets arrive to the router but I can't send em to any other computer on the network, plus I can't administer the router from my browser... only send ping-packets
<avuton> Nevermind, I just removed /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh and symlinked /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh to it.
<The-Kernel> Nuffe: start you card up in verbose mode, and watch to see what errors it gets
<Nuffe> The-Kernel: how do I do that ? :)
<Nuffe> ifconfig wlan0 up --verbose?
<Nuffe> wild guess =D
<Nuffe> sudo ifdown -v wlan0
<Nuffe> sudo ifup -v wlan0
<Nuffe> I will test it :)
<Nuffe> when I run ifdown I get "ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured"
<Nuffe> I'm sure that wlan0 is my interface
<lwells> I am trying to use a mac keyboard but ubuntu keeps defualting to "Use X configuration
<lwells> Is there something else I need to do for it to take?
<The-Kernel> Nuffe: pastebin ifconfig
<Nuffe> what?
<Nuffe> explain =D
<The-Kernel> actually, I have to go.
<Nuffe> :(
<The-Kernel> ping TheSheep, Pumpernickel, or zoredache
<The-Kernel> bye
<lwells> Is there any way to use a mac keyboard with xubuntu?
<Nuffe> Is there any way that xUbuntu could send a DDOS-attack on my router when it's only trying to connect?
<nanonyme> nopes
<nanonyme> DDoS is a distributed denial of service. it is impossible to do using one computer
<Nuffe> yeah.... but since my router blocks ALL packets from all the computers on the network.. what other explaination could there be?
<Nuffe> I have to cut the power to the router and put it back on
<Nuffe> Linksys WRT54G
<Nuffe> or something
<nanonyme> note: my point was that you don't mean DDoS. you mean DoS
<nanonyme> and it would be quite improbable
<Nuffe> yeah I get your point
<nanonyme> why is your router blocking all packets from all the computers on the network?
<Nuffe> but I don't get the thing that it could crash my router by connecting to it?
<Nuffe> I don't know
<Nuffe> it does it exactly after 10 minutes when ,y xubuntu laptop has connected
<nanonyme> wifi or ethernet?
<Nuffe> wifi = sure that it crashes      ethernet = get a IP from DHCP but can't get to any websites
<Nuffe> I have VMWare installed... could this have something to do with it? since eth0 is bridged with VMWare's NIC
<nanonyme> *shrug*
<Nuffe> *sadface*
<nanonyme> i suppose it's possible if they share the same MAC address
<nanonyme> some cheap sucky router maybe couldn't handle that
<Nuffe> yeah, but I have the same setup in WinXP
<Nuffe> here's something for u, I can use the WiFi through Ubuntu Live-CD without any problems :s
<nanonyme> which router is it anyway?
<Nuffe> Linksys WRT54G
<Nuffe> I mean, it's not that crappy
<nanonyme> sounds very fishy then, it should handle normal connectivity fine
<nanonyme> or hmm, at least revisions lower than 5 could. can't vouch for the rest as they're not Linux
<Nuffe> yeah...
<Nuffe> but since I only had ubuntu installed for a few days I could always install it again and hope it doesn't happend again
<Nuffe> any last words to my harddrive? ;)
<Terfy> heello my favorite distro..
<soldats> hello ;P
<Terfy> I have problem using initng.. any of you tried it ?
<Terfy> noone ?
<soldats> Terfy, try asking in #ubuntu since its more populated there
<soldats> what was the problem you had anyways
<Terfy> oki.. well I cannot get Initng to work proberly
<Terfy> will initng be in repos soon ?
<netlarlinux> can someone help me with speaker balance
<netlarlinux> only one of the speakers is working but when on a pc both work
<netlarlinux> I cannot seem to find where the balance is adjusted
<Delvien> what is the command to open a terminal ? xterminal ?
<slow-motion> n8
<cb_k> hi! I have xubuntu installed on a compaq armada e500. i ungraded to gutsy (from feisty) via update-manager. when it tries to boot the 2.6.22 kernel (the default option) it doesn't recognize my /home partition (reiserfs), while booting fine the 2.6.20 kernel. does anyone know what's wrong? thx
<cb_k> i have search ubuntu forums and google but cannot find anything useful
#xubuntu 2007-12-30
<nicolah> Is there a way to set the default action when I press the power button as Hibernate instead of Shutdown ? thanks
<nicolah> Thunar can't umount devices, it says they're busy even If they'r not. any idea ?
<Patos> I just installed Xubuntu 7.10 on my iBook G4 ... the problem is that I can't boot after this, I can boot into the livecd without a problem (using live-nosplash-powerpc) as an alternative
<Patos> but when I try to boot the installed Xubuntu the screen just goes blank
<Patos> What can I do?
<zoredache> nicolah: it probably means the device is still busy.
<Patos> hmm I think I fixed it
<zoredache> you can use the lsof command to find out what is actually is going on.  so soemthing like sudo lsof | grep /media/MyBook
<nicolah> ok, thanks
<Patos> jay, I got it to work :)
<nicolah> zoredache: do you know if I can change the default power button action ? I'd like to set it to "hibernate" instead of "shutdown"
<Patos> I guess I'll celebrate with more boose
<adamonline46> I'm installing 7.10 with the alternate install CD on a Pentium 2 466 w/ 128MB RAM.  It seems to be hanging at 85% 'selecting and installing' packages.  Should I shut 'er down and try again?
<zoredache> nicolah: nope
<nicolah> thanks
<zoredache> adamonline46: did you try a md5 scan on your cd?  if it gets that far a failed cd, or a bad optical drive tends to be the most frequent problem
<adamonline46> zoredache: I did the CD's 'check for defect' option, it came out okay.  I just ask because it seemed to take forever to get past Downloading and Installing the Kernel, and it's doing the same thing on the above-mentioned step...  Except for the progressing past it part 8)  I restarted it... Hopefully it works this time... Do you have any idea about how long the isntall should take on such a machine?  I think it was over an hour to ge
<adamonline46> zoredache: Thanks for the hint about the optical drive, it if stops again, I'll swap it out...
<ochosi> hi, i have troubles with my intel 915 graphic chipset and direct rendering, i already went through some threads on the ubuntuforums but cant figure out what seems to be the problem, any experience with something like that anyone? (trying to run compiz fusion)
<magoo28m1979> i was wondering why my hdd's wont mount.. my other hdds
<magoo28m1979> would anyone know why
<magoo28m1979> i was only running a live version
<radioaktivstorm> anyone active?
<radioaktivstorm>  have an issue with the mixer... i cannot control the volume from my laptops volume control buttons... has anyone seen this issue and can anyone recommend a fix?
<adamonline46> Is there a conventional way to pronounce xubuntu in English?
<radioaktivstorm> i pronounce it "zubuntu" not sure how others pronounce it
<mikubuntu> has anyone had problems getting sound out of slacker.com since recent updates?
<jackal_> Howdy, I had a quick question. In xubuntu, when you right click on the desktop, you get a nifty little menu that treats the desktop like it would any other folder. How do I add this feature to a fresh install of xfce4?
<netlarlinux> How to you adjust the balance in Xubuntu?
<adamonline46> netlarlinux: I had to put a cinderblock on the back of my desk...
<netlarlinux> ha ha
<netlarlinux> I mean the volume balance between speakers
<netlarlinux> but very funny adamonline
<adamonline46> netlarlinux: Sorry, I was looking for the answer while I let you stew on that 8)  The closest thing I could find was Applications->settings->Mixer Settings
<adamonline46> netlarlinux: Unfortunately, I don't have a balance control there.  Probably because I'm using a 10-year-old computer; I don't even know if it has a sound card...
<netlarlinux> I do not see a balance control there either, my machine is 10 years old too
<netlarlinux> is that it?
<netlarlinux> quick question how do you force quite an application
<adamonline46> oh okay then
<adamonline46> Is there an app in xfce that will enable me to browse my WinXP and remote Samba shares?
<adamonline46> !pyNeighborhood
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pyneighborhood - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sonicadvance1> Hello, I have xubuntu installed on my laptop, and I had a terminal window and gtkpod running, and it saved the session. and I had turned it off, when I now restart, it always starts them. Any way to force it to stop?
<nicolah> I have this problem when unmounting an usb device in xubuntu 7.10 http://pastebin.ca/838423
<nanbudh> hi! i am trying to install xubuntu edgy eft(using desktop Live CD) on a machine with PIII, 530 MHz, (128+64) MB RAM. No extra graphics card or any thing. When the desktop loads neither the mouse nor the keyboard works and so i cannot install anything. Any suggestions please?
<nanbudh> The mouse as well as the keyboard are working on windows as well as KNOPPIX Live CD
<nanbudh> anyone please?
<pleia2> nanbudh: try using the alternate CD rather than the LiveCD, it's a text based installer that works better on slower machines with less RAM
<methods> why is udevd taking up 80% of my cpu ?
<nanbudh> pleia2: can i somehow force the live cd into text based installation?
<pleia2> nanbudh: the livecd does not have the text installer
<pleia2> nanbudh: and probably want to grab the latest version too (edgy isn't supported anymore)
<nanbudh> pleia2: hmm. but i just want a stable system which will work on my specs P III 530 MHz 192 MB RAM
<pleia2> nanbudh: I'm running the latest release on my P3 500mhz with 128M ram as we speak :)
<nanbudh> really? howz the speed like?
<pleia2> I pretty much just use a terminal and firefox, it works fine for that
<nanbudh> Ah! right.
<nanbudh> is there any system which would be faster than xubuntu?
<nanonyme> fluxbuntu is probably quite fast
<methods> anyone any idea on my udevd ?
<nanbudh> hmm thanks i ll read up on that
<emacsen> Anyone have the contact for Nick Hatch (who made eeexubuntu)?
<nicolah> guys, any idea on this problem with the umount ?
<nicolah> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653612
<fixit> hi all
<muesli_of_death> hello!
<muesli_of_death> I'm looking for a distribution I can install on daddys old pc
<muesli_of_death> I want to know weather Xubuntu is the right one?
<muesli_of_death> THe PC is a 533Mhz, 128MB Machine
<nicolah> xubuntu not bad, but fluxubuntu would run better on that system
<seisen> fluxbuntu is better for those specs
<muesli_of_death> never heared about that
<nicolah> fluxubuntu is like ubuntu - gnome + fluxbox
<muesli_of_death> allright I see...
<nicolah> it's rather minimal, but you can't go further with those spec
<muesli_of_death> thank you very much
<nicolah> give a try to puppy linux as well, in my opinion
<muesli_of_death> my dad just wants to surf in the net and watch some pics he made with his cam
<muesli_of_death> nothing more
<nicolah> uhm
<nicolah> puppy wouldn't be great though.
<fixit> hey Does anyone know where is the conf file for xfce keyboard's shortcuts ?
<sweepr> hi
<fixit> hi
<sweepr> i have a question, in ubuntu you have a Connect to server... application, is there something simular for xubuntu?
<sweepr> i can't seem to find it
<fixit> don't know under ubuntu , want do you want to do ? execute a remote app
<sweepr> connect to a windows share
<fixit> can do with thunar
<fixit> for smb management with fuse
<sweepr> hmmm
<slow-motion> re
<sweepr> nautilus did the trick
<fixit> yep it does too :p
<sweepr> :P
<fixit> Could somebody give me his shorcuts file for xfce4 ? got trouble with mine
<fixit> da xml file in /home/user/xfce4/file.xml
<predaeus> fixit, there is no such file.
<fixit> ..
<fixit> at least ya should have this one ;
<fixit> " /usr/share/xfce-mcs-plugins/shortcuts/default.xml"
<fixit> see that later
<theunixgeek> How do I set up alpine to receive email messages?
<hey-hey> could someone tell me the min hardware requirements for xubuntu 7.10?
<thruxton> hey-hey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<thruxton> hey-hey: sorry, not that one
<thruxton> hey-hey: http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<thruxton> its in the middle of that page
<hey-hey> yeah i found it but my machine wont boot it
<hey-hey> i have the minimum requirements
<hey-hey> i can boot to thye command prompt
<hey-hey> but how do i run the gui from there?
<nikolam> hey-hey, you can start x with startx command
<nikolam> also you can use gdm to login graphically
<scothealer> hello?
<scothealer> any one home
<scothealer> guess not...bummer
<Bonzodog> scothealer: what do you mean by 'printing fromt eh mousepad'
<Bonzodog> *from the
<scothealer> am here
<scothealer> go ahead...
<Bonzodog> read above
<scothealer> i have documents that are in "mouse pad"
<Bonzodog> ah
<Bonzodog> gotcha
<Bonzodog> yes
<scothealer> that seems to be the equal of wrod pad or notepad from windows...
<scothealer> brb...IM incoming...
<Bonzodog> have you got the printer setup in xubuntu
<Bonzodog> yes, mousepad is an notepad kind of thing
<Bonzodog> if the printer is setup, then just clicking the print option in the file menu should work
<scothealer> have tried that to no avail...
<Bonzodog> is the printer setup properly?
<scothealer> yes printer is set up in xubuntu designated as default
<scothealer> that I do not know for sure...
<scothealer> think I may freaked out Charitwo...
<Bonzodog> have you printed a test page yet?
<scothealer> have friend by same name in PA
<scothealer> hope she is not weirded out...
<scothealer> yes have dnoe so and that worked fine...
<scothealer> but still unable to print mousepad docds.
<Bonzodog> so hitting print in mosepad should work
<scothealer> brb...checking in wiht Charitwo
<scothealer> think she IS weirded out...no repsonse...oh well cannot fix..
<scothealer> online interaction can be a bit weird...
<Bonzodog> when you hit print, it should open the dialog
<scothealer> it does not do that...
<scothealer> wiat let me try it now have recently added "packages"  brb
<Bonzodog> check that everything looks ok in the dialog. make sure it is looking at the printer and not something like a ghostscript PDF output
<scothealer> client-error-bad-request
<scothealer> ok will do brb
<scothealer> now it says select where to print?
<Bonzodog> your printer should be listed there
<scothealer> it is
<Bonzodog> so select that
<scothealer> oh wait a second...
<Bonzodog> click ok, and it should work
<scothealer> there is not a printer listed on THAT message...
<scothealer> let me copy and paste that and see what happens...brb...
 * Bonzodog doesn't uses xubuntu anymore; have switched to zenwalk linux, the slackware based xfce distro
<scothealer> nope stoill nothing and now cannot get the window back that wanted printer name...
<scothealer> ya know will let go for now and get back to later..
<scothealer> i thank you for your help...
<scothealer> may i ask any other questions?
<Bonzodog> hrm...not sure whats happening then. It's always difficult to diagnose things like this unless I can see whats going on myself
<scothealer> got it
<Bonzodog> scothealer: by all means
<scothealer> ok have been using this version and overall am happy with it...
<scothealer> noticed an annoying sound that exsisted when I plyed music in windows now gone...
<scothealer> very happy with that!
<Bonzodog> probably the sound driver
<scothealer> i have always been VERY leary of IRC etc in windows due to horror stories abut breaches ...
<scothealer> does linus do away with that sort of thing?
<Bonzodog> I have been using IRC for 11 years now
<scothealer> any problems?
<Bonzodog> none that I have seen, but it's not unheard of for people to try to access your computer using the IP address given out by your machine when you log in
<Bonzodog> I run without ssh access
<Bonzodog> and my firewall closed up
<scothealer> ok..
<Bonzodog> so I reckon I am safe
<scothealer> was basically told linux not need firewall due to architecture
<Bonzodog> not just that, but I got cloaked
<scothealer> i have tested my system at www.grc.com
<Bonzodog> no, linux needs firewalls -- any computer with broadband access to the net does
<nanonyme> not really
<Bonzodog> it doesn't need virus software, or spam software
<nanonyme> a properly designed linux desktop distro doesn't need a firewall
<scothealer> using shields-up and i seem to always get a perfect stealth rating
<scothealer> hmmm..
<scothealer> do i have the option of getting a firewall in the area
<nanonyme> since it has no daemons listening to requests coming from the internet
<nikolam> shields-up? What is that?
<Bonzodog> shields-up is a website that looks for open ports on your machine, and does a ping test
<scothealer> applications>system>update manager ?
<Bonzodog> then tells you if it finds anything
<graabein> hi, i want to connect to a printer that is hooked up to a windows xp machine in my network
<nikolam> oh thanks
<nanonyme> Bonzodog, note: it checks for open/closed/violates network spesifications(firewalled)
<Bonzodog> yes, pretty much
<graabein> should i choose windows printer via samba for this?
<Bonzodog> graabein: yes, i would think so
<scothealer> brb...
<graabein> Bonzodog, is samba installed by default on xubuntu 7.10? do i need to do anything on the xp machine except share the printer on the network?
<scothealer> back...
<nanonyme> since DROP is something no spesification-compliant firewall should ever do. it should REJECT :)
<scothealer> oh there is my other question...
<scothealer> I have websites and want to edit them...
<scothealer> keep getting message that I need to use some sort of "notepad" like interface mousepad is what i think it is called in linux
<scothealer> so far have been unable to set that straight...any takers on that question?
<Bonzodog> graabein: I don't actually run xubuntu anymore, but I don't think so. It should be in the repos however
<scothealer> oh shoot...
<graabein> Bonzodog, ok i'll look for it
<scothealer> i have been thinking I should just save what I have here and switch to "regular" ubuntu
 * Bonzodog runs Zenwalk linux, the slack based xfce distro
<scothealer> well listen, i must go, i really appreciate your help !
<scothealer> what does slack based xfce mean???
<Bonzodog> Slackware based distro that has xfce as the desk
<scothealer> oic
<scothealer> ok
<scothealer> all right then...until we  meet agin!
<scothealer> Happy Holidays to all!
<Bonzodog> also, i have to go
<scothealer> Namaste'
<scothealer> Scot out!
<Bonzodog> night all
<graabein> i'm working on http://localhost:631/admin for cupsys but i don't think i have a cupsys user?
<liquidengineer> Hello
<liquidengineer> Could anyone help me with some dhclient.conf issues?
<liquidengineer> I've sent it to send a host-name "name"; and a client identifier MAC_ADDR but it still refuses to broadcast its hostname
<liquidengineer> it DOES show up with a DHCP client ID that is identical to its MAC adress
<liquidengineer> I'm a bit stumped
<liquidengineer> Hello?
<liquidengineer> Hello?
<vwfanatic> Howdy all! Fresh install of Xubuntu - originally installed restricted driver for BCM43xxx, worked great, reboot, get error
<vwfanatic> "The configuration could not be loaded. You are not allowed to access the system configuration"
<vwfanatic> Disabled the Restricted driver, reboot. Same error. How do I find out what it's trying to do, and allow my main user to "access the system configuration" as it so kindly says I'm not allowed to do?
<linux_stu> if i use xfce and decide to install and run gdm, will that load a significant amount of libraries into ram or use a higher level of ram than say xdm or slim?
<soldats> you dont actually "need" gdm but from my understanding xdm and slim are slightly smaller
<linux_stu> thanks soldats
<atarinox> where are icons stored in the filesystem?
<soldats> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<soldats> aww gay
<atarinox> hehe
<soldats> i think /usr/share/icons or something
<atarinox> ok ill check it out
<linux_stu> is there a way i can get myself unbanned from #ubuntu?
<soldats> linux_stu, when i removed gdm i boot a little faster and i just feel like my box is faster which it may not really 'be' faster but whatever
<linux_stu> k
<atarinox> hmm i just installed opera but can't find the icon in there
<atarinox> btw, opera is sooo much faster than firefox
<soldats> mayeb go to #ubuntu-ops and ask
<atarinox> at least on my old hardware
<soldats> yes it is
<linux_stu> thanks again soldats
 * soldats loves opera
<soldats> no problem
<soldats> atarinox, is it not in the menu
<atarinox> yeah it's there..im just trying to add a launcher to the panel
<soldats> atarinox, well when you rclick the panel and go to add item is it not there. if not i havent had time to figure out how to add items not on the list yet
<march> n8
<atarinox> soldats: no youve gotta choose the launcher to add an app, then find the path for the app and hte icon
<atarinox> or choose a default icon
<soldats> ahh yea i just read that lol
<soldats> at the documentation
<soldats> you could try /usr/share/applications
<atarinox> ah i found it...../usr/share/app-install/icons
<soldats> rad
<atarinox> any other apps you know of which i should swap out...like opera for firefox
<atarinox> pidgin seems pretty nice...never used it before til gutsy
<atarinox> faster than gaim it seems
<soldats> uhh the only ones i have are screenshot and opers and firefox
<soldats> pidgin is gaim just a new name
<atarinox> oh ok
<soldats> i have pidgin or finch running all the time
<soldats> finch is ncurses pidgin for terminal
<atarinox> ill give it a whirl
#xubuntu 2008-12-22
<ericrost> any idea how to set a usb audio device as the default in xfce?
<jmichaelx> would anyone here know how to get the debian menu to show up in the xfce menu?
<crimsun> have you installed the 'menu' package?
<jmichaelx> yes. i have menu and menu-xdg installed... and have also run update-menus
<ermoved> jmichaelx, did you open xfce menu editor and make sure the system menu is included?
<jmichaelx> i do have 'other' listed in my xfce menu, but i don't really think that is the debian menu... i don't think it quite lists everything
<ermoved> what about system
<jmichaelx> ermoved: i didn't. i can look.
<ermoved> there should be an entry to --include-- the "system" menu items
<jmichaelx> wellm system is just a short list and is always in the xfce menu
<ermoved> no
<jmichaelx> yeah, but that is not the same as the debian menu
<ermoved> well okay, there is the "system" section in xfce menu, but there is also the "system menu" that should be included
<ermoved> hmm.. try selecting "use custom menu file" and selecting the menu file created by menu-xdg?  i'm at a loss.
<jmichaelx> hmm
<ermoved> totally baffled as to what is missing/what you need.  the menu is typically automatically updated and includes everything...
<jmichaelx> are you aware of what the debian menu is?
<ermoved> apparently not
<jmichaelx> for example, i want to see some gnome & kde utilities in my xfce menu that it is not listing... the debian menu lists everything
<ermoved> right
<ermoved> my xfce menu lists all my gnome and kde programs.  this is why im confused.
<ermoved> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/menu-xdg/+bug/71317
<jmichaelx> that may be, although i have never seen the xfce menu list everything like you are saying.
<ermoved> you can add it to your xfce menu if you follow that link
<ermoved> just edit menu.xml
<jmichaelx> ok, i appreciate it.... i didn't recall having had such a hard time adding the debian menu in the past. this bug repot explains it.
<jmichaelx> report*
<ermoved> np
<ermoved> i'm still baffled, though
<ermoved> all my apps show up in the xfce menu
<ermoved> wierd.
<jmichaelx> i think if you check , there are actually packages installed on your system that are not listed in your xfce menu.... that has always been the case
<llllluis> hello everyone good nite 2 u all
<ermoved> i'm checking now, actually
<jmichaelx> ermoved: that is actually the case with any desktop environment... gnome and kde are the same way. many things are not in the default menus.
<ermoved> i must be missing a package... cause my "debian menu" entry is empty.
<ermoved> haw
<llllluis> i really love to switch to xubuntu, but i found that we can try it before intalling it and the reason 4 me not to is cause i got this Kyocera 650 from Iusacell to get internet access and while on trial i amazingly saw that xubuntu do reconize my Kyocera, the problem is that it keeps discconecting from it and also it keeps closing the browser can somebody tell me how to fix this pls???????
<ermoved> hmm.. now i cant right click my menu and deselect the option to use menu.xml
<ermoved> nice
<llllluis> so does anyone knows how to fix my problem pls
<llllluis> so guys does any of you knows how can i fix this pls???????
<llllluis> ok guys if this is the case can some one at least refer me with somebody or someplace where i can find how to solve this pls???????
<camerongroom> would somebody please help me get my bottom taskbar back in gnome
<glennop> hi, i have a question about firefox ...
<l_r> hello
<l_r> is there a way to make xfce show the full name of an icon on the desktop?
<l_r> when it is long ,it is trunked
<l_r> i dont want that
<glennop> sorry, i do not know.
<Mishabuntu> hi everyone, I'm new here
<unix> hey guys im needing some help with gfx drivers
<unix> im on my moms laptop and her monitor is broken so im using a secondary monitor
<unix> the gfx card is an intel 945gm
<unix> ive tried using the default xserver-xorg-video-i810 and it doesnt work or im not doing something right since its the second display
<unix> tive tried xserver-xorg-video-intel as well
<unix> anyone have any ideas/?
<cmdbbq> just switched to xubuntu, and i was wondering if anyone has a recomendation for a music player? what are you guys using?
<unix> audacious
<tomkat> howdy--is this the correct chan for a total newb?
<laughalots> anyoen actove?
<unix> im nt getting any answers so i'd have to say no
<Mishabuntu>  I was wondering if anyone could help me with a trouble.... prboom (like doom) 8 bit mode looks similar to monochrome, but bluish and black. The GLmode looks fine but I need to have the video in 8 bit mode. Do I need to change a setting in the config file? or?
<unix> no idea sorry
<unix> hey guys im needing some help with gfx drivers
<unix>  im on my moms laptop and her monitor is broken so im using a secondary monitor
<unix>  the gfx card is an intel 945gm
<unix>  ive tried using the default xserver-xorg-video-i810 and it doesnt work or im not doing something right since its the second display
<unix>  tive tried xserver-xorg-video-intel as well
<jdwpom> .msg nicserv identify qazwsx
<jdwpom> So, I know this is one of those 'retard' questions, but I was wondering if there's a long list of everything that starts up after usplash, anywhere on my machine?  Something's bringing it down, it's not the panel, window manager, desktop or a couple of other programs (firefox included) and I'm just going to go all trial-and-error, running each one off a terminal until I find what's causing...
<jdwpom> ...the problem, see.  THEN I'll probably be back here asking what I can do about it.
<jdwpom> don't make me pull the 'Linux is crap' card out, people.
<TheSheep> jdwpom: but it is :)
<jdwpom> It SO isn't, it just dislikes me.
<TheSheep> jdwpom: did you look into the logs?
<jdwpom> Quite frankly, until today, I've had about, gosh, thre weeks of uptime
<TheSheep> /var/log/messages.0 should contain the last activity just before last reboot
<jdwpom> That .xsession-errors you mentioned earlier didn't sem to say anything obvious to me.    Couldn't find Gonme-Do (I uninstalled it.  Big Whoop.  Hasn't caused issues before) then Segmentation fault.  I suspect that last one's the issue
<TheSheep> jdwpom: what exactly happens?
<jdwpom> Login, desktop background flashes up for a moment, no icons, then I'm booted back to a login screen.
<jdwpom> My current plan involves starting everything one-by-one from a terminal, and seeing how far I can get.
<TheSheep> what graphics card do you have?
<jdwpom> *shrug*  Intel Onboard.  It's working fine at this very second, though.  Just when I try to do a normal boot, it screams at me
<TheSheep> disabling compositor might help
<jdwpom> Compositing's working fine, as we speak.
<TheSheep> it's crashing X when some programs try something on some video drivers
<TheSheep> (I know, very specific ;) )
<jdwpom> (It happens)
<TheSheep> video drivers and trouble with them seem to be the most common reason for X crashing in my experience
<jdwpom> Coming out of failsaf terminal, I can happily start up:  nm-applet, firefox, a KDE-based Mud client, Panel, xfdesktop, xfwm, and anything I click off of the panel, so I can only assume it's some random service.
<TheSheep> see autostarted applictions in settings
<jdwpom> Righty, all unticked bar a network manager.  Will be back shortly with news
 * jdwpom hugs The Sheep
<jdwpom> Right, so we have a boot 'proper' boot.  Good news - not the network manager
<jdwpom> And with only four options to go through to figure it out, this one'll be a doddle from here in.
<jdwpom> So, between update notifier, power manager, Print Queue applet and checking for new hardware drivers, which do you think is the most likely culprit?
 * jdwpom shrugs
<jdwpom> I'll just play around.  Thanks anyhow.  Really means a lot.
<FlyOnTheWall> considering this chan has over 60 people in it, it seems quite dead ;P
<jdwpom> Ack.  Seems I'm back at square one, but with a couple of possible clues
<jdwpom> .xerror shows: nm-applet:23268): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<jdwpom> (xfwm4:23253): libxfcegui4-WARNING **: ICE I/O Error
<jdwpom> (xfwm4:23253): libxfcegui4-WARNING **: Disconnected from session manager.
<jdwpom> Segmentation fault
<jdwpom> and prior to that
<jdwpom> ** Message: another SSH agent is running at: /tmp/ssh-CSCSx23111/agent.23111
<jdwpom> ** (nm-applet:23268): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<jdwpom> (nm-applet:23268): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<FlyOnTheWall> weird errors
<FlyOnTheWall> "weird" as in "not something you'd expect from an out-of-the-box installation"
<jdwpom> Can't think of anything major that I've done that would mess with startup.  I mean, there's a couple of extra installed programs here and there, but nothing that kicks in at boot.
<FlyOnTheWall> I assume you've tried deleting any x chaches and such?
<FlyOnTheWall> I mean,for the user that is about to log in
<jdwpom> Yeah,. figured there might be something odd in a saved session.  No joy, until we hit on those autostarted apps.
<jdwpom> That, and, well, now it seems to be happening well after loogin.  Kind of a plus, kind of a minus
<FlyOnTheWall> iow, not directly good or bad; just different ;)
<jdwpom> I call it an improvement that I don't have to jump through hoops just to boot :D
<FlyOnTheWall> ah, so you can actually log in now?
<jdwpom> Well, I could before.  It was the bits AFTER that that weren't working.  And now I seem to be in a state of 'might crash anytime'.
<FlyOnTheWall> are you certain that's not a hardware issue?
<FlyOnTheWall> like, a damaged PSU or faulty memory?
<jdwpom> I'd love to think so, but I managed to rnu things from the terminal earlier, then left it up while I went to work.  Came back, still going.
<FlyOnTheWall> I'd suggest running a memory check
<FlyOnTheWall> just to be sure
<jdwpom> Righty, on my way.  Back soonish
<FlyOnTheWall> Does anybody know how to adjust the resolution in Xubuntu, when the appropriate resolutions aren't displayed in the list?
<Valsum> Most likely, an appropiate driver for your gfx card is missing in that case.
<FlyOnTheWall> well that's the thing, it's a thin client system
<FlyOnTheWall> the only difference is the monitor
<FlyOnTheWall> all other parts are identical, at least as far as two components of the same model can be identical
<FlyOnTheWall> and it works on one, and not on the other
<Valsum> FlyOnTheWall: no idea, sorry.
<FlyOnTheWall> yeh, me neither ._.
<FlyOnTheWall> was hoping there would be life on this channel to get this solved, I've tried so many things already it's getting frustrating banging my head against the wall
<FlyOnTheWall> I'm starting to believe there's a bug in the Xubuntu LTSP that makes it ignore lts.conf
<knome> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<FlyOnTheWall> knome: thanks, but I somehow doubt those instructions apply to an LTSP setup
<knome> suppose so. didn't read your previous messages, sorry
<knome> i'm kind of going already
<FlyOnTheWall> yeh, np, thanks for some input anyway ;)
<ricky_> I've got a problem.     I loaded Xubantu 8.10 and the Grub. Noe I can't log in to my windows. Can anyone help me?
<vidd> ricky_, what is the error you get when you hit "esc" and choose "windows"?
<vidd> when you get the count-down to load grub?
<ricky_> says NTLDR is missing.
<vidd> vista?
<ricky_> XP Pro
<vidd> ok
<vidd> im looking
<ricky_> I tried the XP disk recovery and ran fixboot. didn't help.
<vidd> did you add a second drive to the system and immediately install linux on that disk as a master...leaving windows installed on the original disk and change that drive to slave?
<ricky_> yes linux is on its own seperate drive.
<vidd> http://www.tinyempire.com/notes/ntldrismissing.htm
<vidd> there ya go....
<vidd> in the future, leave the windows drive as master
<vidd> or....
<ricky_> And no I didn't change it to slave.
<vidd> did you boot windows after you added the second drive?
<ricky_> The drive was already instaled on my computer but unformated.
<ricky_> The drive I instaled linux on is a SATA drive and XP is installed on a IDE drive
<vidd> so windows booted, saw the drive, recognized the drive, remapped the NTLDR to account for the new drive before you installed linux?
<ricky_> yes
<vidd> ok....follow the instuctions on the link i sent you....
<vidd> you will probably need to get instructions on fixing grub afterwards
<ricky_> what link?
<vidd> http://www.tinyempire.com/notes/ntldrismissing.htm
<vidd> its the only link posted since you enter the room =]
<ricky_> Ok I'll cheak it out. Thanks for the info and I hope it works. I'll llet you now if it does.
<karen|> can ext3 read ntfs at all, or would i need to make a partition fat32 in order for both windows and xubuntu to read it?
<Valsum> I think it can read it.
<karen|> anyone around :(?
<Odd-rationale> no :P
<Odd-rationale> xubuntu can read ntfs by default (ntfs-3g). windows can read ext2/3 if you install the correct drivers (http://www.fs-driver.org/). Both can read fat32 by default, but fat32 has some limitations such as a 4 gb size file limit... also, it fragments more than ntfs and ext3
<Odd-rationale> karen|: ^
<karen|> thank you :D
<Odd-rationale> np
<karen|> another question too actually
<karen|> i got gparted so i can resize my xubuntu partition, but it doesnt want to let me do it
<karen|> any idea why?
<Odd-rationale> karen|: well, probably because it is mounted..
<karen|> i am entirely new to most of this stuff so i dont know what that means
<Odd-rationale> karen|: are you on xubuntu? you can't resize the partition if you are using it...
<Odd-rationale> karen|: don't worry, we all started somewhere.. :)
<karen|> so how can i resize it :(
<Odd-rationale> karen|: well, do you have the livecd?
<karen|> no
<Odd-rationale> karen|: ok. well you can use the ubuntu or xubuntu livecd. and boot from the cd, so that your hard drive will not be used (or mounted).
<karen|> hmm k
<Odd-rationale> karen|: or, if you don't want to download the whole cd, you can download a disc that only has gparted on it: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Odd-rationale> karen|: also, puppylinux has gparted on it. it is only <100mb to download: http://puppylinux.org/downloads/official-releases/puppy-linux-412
<karen|> can xubuntu burn the iso correctly?  cuz i dont have a windows program to do it right
<Odd-rationale> karen|: yes. you should find brasero installed... at least on the latest version of xubuntu...
<karen|> ah ha
<slow-motion> hi
<Odd-rationale> !hi | slow-motion
<ubottu> slow-motion: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<karen|> okay now after this burns, i can boot to the live-cd and edit the partition?
<Odd-rationale> karen|: yes. i would also advise to backup any important data...
<Odd-rationale> before resizing.
<karen|> would it affect the windows partition too? because that's the only one with important stuff on it
<Odd-rationale> karen|: if you are not resizing or moving the windows partition, then it should not.
<Odd-rationale> (theoretically)
<karen|> :3
<karen|> thanks Odd, youve been a big help
<Odd-rationale> np. i take you are dual booting... i hope you are enjoying xubuntu!
<karen|> i am dual booting and i am enjoying learning xubuntu :)
<karen|> now i shall go and attempt to shrink it though, because it really doesnt need 67gb...
<yotux> anyone offer some help on getting a usb headset to work in xubuntu
<romanov_> **Hello, please who knows anything about JabRef - Lyx pipe (lyxpipe file) ?
<p3n1x> so i installed amarok but its saying it cannot play MP3's whats up?
<p3n1x> where did i screw up the mp3 codecs lol
<p3n1x> so suitable demux plugin. this often means the format is not supported is the error its spitting out
<The-Kernel1> did you install ffmpeg?
<p3n1x> probably not. ill check on installin that in a moment. that had mp3 codecs?
<p3n1x> right now im installin virtualbox
<p3n1x> so i can just goto add/remove and search ffmpeg and load it up
<p3n1x> whats the sugested way to add programs for this dist? throu synaptic? add/remove? or i can just apt-get em too? all work but whats the prefered method for yall?
<The-Kernel1> I like the command line
<The-Kernel1> aptitude is the best imho
<p3n1x> i like cmd line too :) i come from freebsd no gui world :)
<The-Kernel1> ah]
<The-Kernel1> yeah, sudo aptitude install ffmpeg
<p3n1x> thanks for help, i must be goign, but i will be sure to idle here from now on
<p3n1x> excellent. as soon as vbox is done doing its thang ill knock out ffmpeg
<p3n1x> i guess what i like most about xubuntu is its so minimal! kinda like a freebsd base install. hardly any extras and just enough to do what is needed
<p3n1x> if i want more, i put it there. its my system :)
<p3n1x> ack, odd, i installed ffmpeg but its still saying no suitable demux plugin.
<p3n1x> ack i see ffmpeg, and gstreamer extra, which shows mp3 there, lets give it a shot
<p3n1x> ubuntu restricted extras seems to have it
<p3n1x> nice
<p3n1x> 30 min, ah smoke time, thanks again for help The-Kernel1
<christian__> em hi
<christian__> i have a little question, anyboidy help me???????
<cody-somerville> ask the question
<cody-somerville> and you'll find out :)
<christian__> em i have xubuntu intrepid, and abiword is in its 2.6.4 version
<christian__> i want to upgrade it to 2.6.5
<christian__> thats it
<christian__> think you can give me a hand?
<cody-somerville> Sorry, Abiword 2.6.5 isn't packaged for Ubuntu yet
<christian__> ah ok
<christian__> it's just that some of my friends work in MS Office 2007
<cody-somerville> However
<cody-somerville> You can add a ppa and it'll install automatically for you
<christian__> and sometimes the save files with the end x
<cody-somerville> oh, it doesn't appear to be in the ppa yet
<christian__> ok, im not in a hurry
<christian__> im just asking, so the answer is that i should wait, right?
<cody-somerville> yup
<cody-somerville> or try Abiword.Org
<cody-somerville> err...
<cody-somerville> OpenOffice
<christian__> em another little question, first Where are u from?
<cody-somerville> Canad
<cody-somerville> *Canada
<christian__> ah ok, so i think in this case you cant help me
<christian__> im colombian
<christian__> ok thanks, you were pretty nice
<cody-somerville> Feel free to hang out here :)
<christian__> yeah, im new in GNU/Linux
<christian__> and newer in Xubuntu
<p3n1x> its great :) im liking it alot
<christian__> i used Ubuntu for like 2 weeks but it was a bit SLOW
<p3n1x> im from freebsd world though :)
<p3n1x> ubuntu is slow! on my laptop it drags but xubuntu is faster
<p3n1x> my main system however i just like it becAUse its minimal and fast :)
<christian__> then i herad about Xubuntu, i installed it on my laptop, and it runs just like i wanted
<christian__> the only thing i dont like is that Xubuntu is like a SON of Ubuntu , and it's difficult find exact information abput it
<p3n1x> just reference ubuntu first, then debian 2nd
<p3n1x> since its based of ubuntu, and ubuntu is debian based :)
<p3n1x> its all *nix same general stuff and approach
<christian__> yeah, but because im new in GNU/linux as i said (been using it for a little more than one month)
<p3n1x> welcome to the world :)
<Twile> I wish Xubuntu came in a UMPC (USB) distro like they made for Ubuntu (8.10)
<p3n1x> does it not?
<christian__> the changes from Windows to GNU/Linux are sometimes big
<p3n1x> i mean it does right?
<charlie-tca> p3n1x: no, there is no UMPC version yet
<christian__> but when i get more experience, i will help new people like me
<christian__> and espread the  word
<p3n1x> yes yes :) spread the words!
<Twile> Someone should attempt to build a UMPC ver.
<p3n1x> also check out nubuntu :)
<Twile> okay
<christian__> jum ¬.¬
<Twile> ooglay
<christian__> p3ni1x and Twile, you guys are like software engineers or something related to software?
<Twile> nope
<Twile> im just a regular home user
<Twile> I have a dual-boot system with ubuntu & XP
<christian__> ah, im a civil engineering student, and a "regular home user"
<p3n1x> network geek guy
<christian__> and i have XP and Xubuntu on my laptop
<Twile> cool cool
<p3n1x> unemployed at the moment, got laid off from my last job. network security support
<p3n1x> its hard times right now eh :)
<Twile> I wanna save upp & get a macbook and use it to run OSX, XP, and Ubuntu  horrary for rEFIt
<Twile> http://macapper.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134
<p3n1x> nothing related to software/programming just like network/server admin security junk. its a mess of skills?
<christian__> em i didnt understand a word
<p3n1x> ok :)
<sinbox> why a macbook, they're just intel based now, so you could get something very similar for a fraction of the price, unless you are a design freak
<christian__> i have a compaq presario f500, it was a present 2 years ago, it came with GREAT windows vista installed (GREAT was not what i meant obut Vista), and it was SSSSSSOOOOOOOOOO slow, but i could install XP on it
<christian__> then about 6 motnhs ago i found out about free software, and like one month ago i decided and i liked it
<sinbox> nice, you could probably run osX on thast laptop you know ;-)
<crazy2be> i'm having a weird problem
<crazy2be> the xubuntu disk (latest version) gets to the selection screen
<crazy2be> the first one, with "Try xubuntu qithout any changes to your computer"
<crazy2be> etc
<crazy2be> if i select any of the options (other than boot from first hard disk),
<crazy2be> it comes up with a little mesagebox, and does nothing
<sinbox> what does the message box say?
<crazy2be> for the first option, it says "Boot Loader" as the title
<crazy2be> and "/casper/vmlijuz" as the text
<sinbox> nothing happens?  you tried the "check CD" option?
<crazy2be> yes
<crazy2be> i tried it
<sinbox> and nothing?  could be a faulty CD
<crazy2be> it says "check"
<crazy2be> and the same title
<crazy2be> "Test Memory" says "memtest"
<crazy2be> it's the strangest thing ever :/
<sinbox> how did you get the CD?  I reckon it's probably faulty
<crazy2be> i downloaded it from one of the mirrors
<crazy2be> and burned it with cdburnerxp
<christian__> crazy2be did you try checking the cd for errors?
<crazy2be> how?
<crazy2be> i did the menu option, as i explained allready
<crazy2be> and that doesn't do anything, just the messagebox
<sinbox> probably a corrupted download then, or it got corrupted during the burning process
<crazy2be> :/
<crazy2be> it's quite bizzare
<crazy2be> *sigh*
<crazy2be> it took me 3 hours to download
<crazy2be> so i don't really want to do it again :\
<sinbox> are you on broadband? if so download it again and burn it again to be sure, I think there is a checksum to check it with somewhere as well so you can use that to make sure the download is ok
<sinbox> then check the checksum
<crazy2be> i'm on broadband
<crazy2be> the servers i'm downloading it from aren't
<crazy2be> it's like 20 KB/s
<sinbox> well, if you have a bittorrent client you could use that, all the times I did that it came down at about 700kbps
<crazy2be> ok
<crazy2be> have a link?
<crazy2be> (a bittorent one)
<crazy2be> since there does not appear to be one on the website
<sinbox> I can only find links for 8.04 for torrents, weird
<sinbox> anyway I found the checksums for the CD if you want to try that first: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/intrepid/release/
<sinbox> the bit torrent links are on that same page
<sinbox> nicely hidden I'd say :)
<crazy2be> yeah :P
<crazy2be> i just found it now :P
<crazy2be> much better!
<crazy2be> 130KB/s
<crazy2be> kk, all downloaded
<crazy2be> i'll see if this one works
<crazy2be> si i re-downloaded it
<crazy2be> and re-burned it (to a different CD)
<crazy2be> but it's still having the same problem
<crazy2be> except now i selected the first option (the rest came up with the messageboxes)
<crazy2be> and it's doing something, possibly
<crazy2be> nothing i can see
<crazy2be> but it's not letting me cahnge menu options anymore
<sinbox> hmmm, not sure what to suggest here I'm afraid, have you asked in the main ubuntu channel as well and looked on the forum?
<crazy2be> not yet
<crazy2be> not sure what i would even look for on the fourms..
<crazy2be> i just deceded to post a thread in the ubuntu fourms
<crazy2be> the ubuntu IRC channel had no idea eather
<crazy2be> :/
<RandyboY> Anyone please help me with a problem... I have a laptop here which had xubuntu installed. Everything worked fine until an update. This is the owners word; the update said he had a similar program and he got the message "cant install, close and try again". he went through the list of updates and removed the program it wanted to download. the update icon disappeared and he was asked to reboot. rebooted and got into command line... how to ge
<TheSheep> it got cut off on 'how to ge'
<TheSheep> and what was that program?
<RandyboY> ... rebooted and got into command line... how to get desktop back?
<RandyboY> he dont remember
<RandyboY> as we speak im trying apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<RandyboY> its downloading
<ballzee> i just added a new motherboard now i cant get my system toe anyone know why ? boot unless i use the disk to boot the sda driv
#xubuntu 2008-12-23
<Nillerz> ubbotu: samba
<Nillerz> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<shane__> hello all,i have a prob,i installed the driver for my card with ndiswrapper,drivers there recognizes card prob is i dont have internet on that system only wireless,how do i get a wifi prog to detect my connection
<|ntegra|> heya
<|ntegra|> xubuntu is pretty cool
<cody-somerville> :)
<|ntegra|> I got wireless YaY
<Slugzzzz> Hey... I am having a hard drive problem.
<|ntegra|> wow, me2, I can't fill it fast enough
 * charlie-tca does not like those fast question types
<shadow98> hey guys i have xubuntu running on flash drive and work well...however when i boot back into the OS it saves all the apps I had open when i shutdown...how do i stop this from happening
<charlie-tca> When you shutdown, it should ask if you want to save the session. Close all your apps, shutdown or restart
<charlie-tca> with that checked. Next time you shutdown, make sure that is unchecked. It will then start without
<charlie-tca> any apps open even if shutdown with them open.
<Odd-rationale> also, might want to clear ~/.cache/sessions
<Odd-rationale> or was is ~/.xfce4/sessions ... i don't remember...
<shadow98> yes
<shadow98> i am sure that everytime i shutdown I have even closed the apps....
<shadow98> its like it start building on them also...so now after using several different apps they all open at once...
<shadow98> when i boot
<charlie-tca> You can also look at Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Sessions and Startup and make sure automatically save session on logout is unchecked
<shadow98> i tried that last time i was trying to find an answer
<shadow98> it wasn't on...so i went back to the drawing board
<shadow98> its puzzling actually....
<charlie-tca> What about Autostarted apps in Settings Manager?
<charlie-tca> or, perhaps the apps are open in a different desktop when you shutdown?
<Grant-A> does xubuntu have mono in it by default?
<Odd-rationale> Grant-A: i don't think so... though i could be wrong...
<Grant-A> ok, thanks for the info :)
<Odd-rationale> things such as tomboy, f-spot, and banshee are some famous mono apps.
<crazy2be> oh my
<crazy2be> the alternitive install CD gets kernel panic
<Grant-A> O_o
<crazy2be> yeah
<crazy2be> that's what i thought
<crazy2be> the normal install CD won't work
<crazy2be> and apparently, neither will the Alternitive
<crazy2be> :\
<crazy2be> wow
<crazy2be> the memtest shows about half my memory is correpted
<crazy2be> i think that's what it's saying, anyway
<jessica02> hey there, I'm a mother trying to install Xubuntu on my home PC.  I've been running 7.04 for quite some time and would like to move to 8.10.  I have burned an 8.10 Xubuntu install CD however when I boot from it and use the install option, it will show a blue progress bar for awhile and then go right to a blinking white cursor on a black screen-- that's all.  How can I move past this point?  I phoned my son and was told to try the no-
<crazy2be> can't you just use the updater within xubuntu?
<jessica02> It cuts out.. let me get the error msg
<jessica02> (and it only gives an option to update to 7.10)
<jessica02> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<jessica02> a large number of those...
<crazy2be> :/
<crazy2be> that's bizzare
<crazy2be> i assume you are on a working internet connection when you try to do this?
<jessica02> Correct, (it's working as I type to you)
<crazy2be> lol
<jessica02> :)
<crazy2be> yeah, well that URL appears to be brocken
<crazy2be> atleast
<crazy2be> :/
<jessica02> so how can I make this work?
<jessica02> I can do a fresh install from a CD, that doesn't bother me
<jessica02> all my stuff is backed up
<jessica02> my technical know-how when it comes to these problems is limited though..
<jessica02> like... black screen? umm, how can one know what to do
<crazy2be> lol
<crazy2be> i tried to use a linux termanal once
<crazy2be> and accidentally reformatted
<jessica02> hha oh my
<crazy2be> :P
<jessica02> anyone else have any insight  why the 8.10 xubuntu CD leads me to a black screen?
<crazy2be> you might try #ubuntu
<crazy2be> wait, you mean a terminal?
<crazy2be> can you type on it?
<crazy2be> what's it say?
<crazy2be> usually that means an error
<jessica02> it's just a blinking white cursor on a black screen
<crazy2be> doesn't say *anything*?
<jessica02> if I try to go to any of the F-key windows (virtual terminals??) one of them says something about a 4G limit being reached
<jessica02> but I only have 2GB of ram
<jessica02> and my video card has like.. 4mb
<crazy2be> lol
<jessica02> so not sure where that's coming from
<jessica02> I just checked the forums and found this...
<jessica02> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=965237&highlight=8.10+install+black+screen
<jessica02> so perhaps I'll give the 'alternate' disc a try
<crazy2be> so, this is imediatelly after you select the first option?
<jessica02> first option
<jessica02> or second (don't try first, just install)\
<crazy2be> ok
<crazy2be> does the memtest or check cd for defects options work?
<jessica02> yes they do
<jessica02> actually tried them both
<jessica02> cd is fine
<jessica02> memory fine too
<jessica02> it sounds like the alternate CD is promising
<jessica02> see page 3 of that thread
<jessica02> everyone with ATI cards just uses the alternate cd
<jessica02> then edits xorg for VESA > ati
<jessica02> and shabam
<jessica02> I'll give that a go
<jessica02> thanks for your help :) take care
<crazy2be> lol
<crazy2be> i was having trouble
<crazy2be> and the alternite CD gives me kernel panic
<jessica02> hmm, hope I get lucky
<jessica02> bbl :)
<crazy2be> lol
<crazy2be> 'night
<sikun> i cannot connect to a windows ad-hoc network.. the ubuntu machine attempts to connect then fails, on the windows machine it shows it is connected but says no signal.. what would be wrong?
<KillerOrca> I believe I have a major problem, I cloned ny install to a new harddisk, tried restoring grub, so it boots, but now it just sticks at a blue screen, any thoughts?
<Hangwire> hi people, i have a problem.
<Hangwire> Everytime I log in my account using XFCE, XFCE does not manage my desktop - I have to go to Settings - Desktop Preferences to tick the "Allow XFCE to manage the desktop" or else my Icons and Wallpaper don't show up. Is there anyway to make it Autostart on bootup or something? Its really bothering me.
<ablomen> Hangwire, i think nautilus (or a different dm) is autostarted
<ablomen> take a look in autostarted apps in the settings manager
<Hangwire> So nautilus shouldnt start at startup?
<ablomen> nope it shouldnt
<ablomen> you want to use xfwm4, this should automaticly start at login (but nautilus head-buttet its way in because of the autostart thingy i suspect)
<Hangwire> should automatic support for gnome applications be enabled?
<Hangwire> and nope, i dont see nautilus in Auto Started applications.
<ablomen> not sure about that one, i did it, since i use gnome apps, makes sense enabling it if you do
<ablomen> hmm
<Hangwire> yeah its on.
<Hangwire> but as i said, nautilus not in autostart...
<ablomen> do you get a desktop before checking the aloow xfce to manage desktop thing?
<Hangwire> i get only AWN manager which i use, and the top panel.
<Hangwire> no icons, no wallpaper.
<Hangwire> no right click.
<ablomen> ah ok..
<Hangwire> any other ideas? i already posted a topic on the forums.
<ablomen> yeah im thinking (nvm the xfwm thing btw, got mixed-up in my head with dm's and wm's, its still early)
<ablomen> xfdesktop, thats it
<ablomen> a quick and dirty trick would be putting xfdesktop in your auto-started apps list
<Hangwire> just the command? xfdesktop?
<ablomen> yeah that should do the trick
<ablomen> at least you wont have to do the manual task of checking the box anymore, but theres still something wrong for it not getting started automaticly
<Hangwire> thats what i have been thinking too, but i guess its okay since i got it to start
<Hangwire> thank you very much ablomen :)
<ablomen> yw, you might still want to dig trough your ~/.config folder, but i guess if it works.. :)
<Glowball> Hey
<Glowball> I'm going to use Ubuntu on my next laptop (I'm going to buy it in summer) and to learn a little bit about it, I wanted to install Ubuntu on my old pc
<Glowball> But because it's not strong enough to run Ubuntu smootly, I was thinking about XUbuntu
<Glowball> Is it similar enough to learn using normal Ubuntu?
<ridoo> it's a different window manager .. so, handling differs a bit
<Glowball> But it looks probably more like it than Windows XP... :P
<ablomen> Glowball, its good to get the basics down, just note that in some things xfce is a bit less "user friendly" (for example, mounting windows shared drives)
<ridoo> sure it does :) -- you can see a big difference to ubuntu (nautilus) in xubuntus filemanager (thunar)
<ablomen> but if your not in a windows network, or arnt afraid of reading a short how-to, you should be fine (and you might want to stick to xfce afterwards :) )
<Glowball> Oh, right, one more thing
<ridoo> uph .. last statement is a little messed up (sorry for that)
<Glowball> That pc has already Windows 2000 installed (it can't handle XP, I told you it was old :P), so for Ubuntu, I wanted to use Wubi
<Glowball> Does something like that also exist for XUbuntu?
<ridoo> what's Wubi?
<ridoo> ah .. I see :)
 * ridoo never used that stuff
<adamw9678> I can't get compiz to work in xfce?
<Glowball> So, I guess the answer is no?
<ablomen> Glowball, you can alsways install ubuntu and after that install the xubuntu-desktop package (which effectivly turns ubuntu into xubuntu
<Glowball> Oh, cool :)
<Glowball> Ty
<ablomen> it think the bot might have a good link for that
<ablomen> !xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<ablomen> hmm
<Glowball> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/misc/xubuntu-desktop <-- ?
<ablomen> yep thats a package
<Glowball> Hmm.. i386, right?
<ablomen> but i was searching for a link to a good how-to on fully "converting" ubuntu to xubuntu, anyway its as simple as typig "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop && remove --purge ubuntu-desktop" in a terminal
<ablomen> Glowball, heh nah you dont have to download it
<Glowball> So just type in that in the terminal?
<Glowball> Ok
 * Glowball saves
<ablomen> woops sorry it should be `"sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop && apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-deskto
<ablomen> god..
<ablomen> ok 3rd time the charm...
<ablomen> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop
 * ablomen needs more coffee
<Glowball> Ty, Ablomen :)
<Glowball> I gotta go now
<Glowball> Bye and thanks again ;)
<Sinister> sometimes at boot time my usb hard drive dont mount can i put it in fstab or do i need to keep unpluging it ?
<ermoved> xubuntu intrepid.. has stopped loading the volume control panel app.  tried running from terminal and not getting an error.. any ideas where to look?
<loic-m> Hi
<loic-m> Could someone with a default Intrepid Xubuntu install try and report if backported flash plugins work for them on i386 and/or amd64 using the packages at bug #235135
<loic-m> Sorry, the packages are on Bug #310061
<loic-m> https://bugs.launchpad.net/intrepid-backports/+bug/310061
<devedse> does someone know how to make xubuntu never safe its session?
<keb> press the reset button on the case
<devedse> :o
<keb> or, go to Applications, Settings Manager, Sessions and Startup and see what options aer available
<devedse> k
<devedse> u got any idea which one i should choose for "never save session"?
<keb> well i have 8.10 and i would just uncheck the "automatically save session"
<devedse> its unchecked
<keb> but you could also try the one that prompts to choose session at login
<devedse> but still if you click right above you can tick that thing
<keb> and pick a default session each time rather than previous session
<devedse> i want to disable that its tickable :)
<keb> hmm
<keb> the settings for that are saved at ~/.config/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc
<devedse> ~ = home?
<devedse> dammit i have to go
<devedse> i stay afk so i can always read what u said
<keb> yes
<robile> hey, if i change the "print size" of an image in GIMP -> then print the picture -> its still the same size. what do i do wrong? :/
<keb> check printer settings, maybe it is set to fill page
<robile> i got it, thanks keb
<keb> :)
<cody-somerville> :)
<devedse_> :)
<fares> hello I'm having trouble getting my webcam to work on intrepid
<fares> the device shows up in lsusb
<fares> but no correspnoding /dev/video* node
<fares> and modules like gspca or quickcam aren't loaded
<Shaba1> ok what do you do when the termainal window says "configure" is not a command
<Shaba1> and you can see the 'configure' file right there in the directory
<TheSheep> ./configure
<Shaba1> I tired that TheSheep
<Shaba1> Well I think I did.
<Shaba1> hold on let me reboot that machine in xubuntu
<grndslm> i'm in love with xubuntu!!!
<knome> good to hear.
<grndslm> however, i can't get the volume applet to install
<grndslm> what's up with that
<knome> grndslm, try dragging and dropping it.
<knome> grndslm, it's a known bug for ages.
<grndslm> BAM!  you da man knome
<knome> np. it's one of the most asked questions :)
<grndslm> i've just been testing it out on my machine before i put it on my friends limited 512mb machine....
<grndslm> and it seems like it's ready to replace gnome, IMO
<knome> sure
<knome> xubuntu 9.04 should be even more kickass
<knome> with xfce 4.6
<grndslm> yea, we're both still using 8.04
<knome> oh
<grndslm> i've always liked xfce, but could never get it the way i wanted it for one reason or another...  i like to have the volume applet in one of the corners for easy volume control...  needs to have a system monitor on the panel(s)...
<grndslm> i like how the gnome-system-monitor pops up when you click on their system monitor applet, but oh well
<knome> grndslm, use xfapplet
<knome> grndslm, you can run gnome panel applets with it in xfce panel
<grndslm> whoa!
<sonoma> MIDI audio doesn't seem to play on my old Pentium3. Other sounds are fine. Virtual Keyboard is silent. Oddly, Rhythmbox plays two notes in the middle of one of my MIDI files.
<TheSheep> sonoma: maybe you're missing the instrument definitions?
<TheSheep> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<fares> Any help with setting up logitech webcam on ubuntu intrepid? I saw the online howtos, but still can't resolve...
<TheSheep> fares: what doesn't work exactly?
<fares> I plugged in the camera
<fares> I can see it in lsusb
<fares> Device 002: ID 046d:089d Logitech, Inc.
<fares> but there is no corresponding /dev/video*
<fares> and no proper modules seem to have been loaded into the kernel (e.g. quickcam or gscpa)
<fares> so I'm stumped
<TheSheep> fares: did you try to load them manually?
<fares> I tried modprobe quickcam and modprobe gscpa_main and gscpa_zc3xx
<fares> they showed up in dmesg as drivers registering successfully
<TheSheep> fares: anything appeared in dmesg after that?
<fares> i'll try them again and paste dmesg output
<TheSheep> use a pastebin
<fares> sorry I'm new to IRC, what is pastebin?
<fares> [10766.116979] Linux video capture interface: v2.00
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fares> ok makes sense
<fares> one moment
<sonoma> sheep: thanks, seems that playing a song in timidity once was enough to start what ever hadn't started. All the players I have are playing MIDI files just fine now.
<fares> http://paste.ubuntu.com/91792/
<fares> those are the last few lines of dmesg after loading each of the gspca and quickcam drivers
<TheSheep> fares: stil no /dev/video ?
<fares> nope
<TheSheep> fares: go to /sys/bus/usb/devices, find your camera there and see if it mentions which /dev/ file it uses...
<fares> i'm not sure which one of those devices is the camera
<fares> I pasted the output of ls -al
<fares> http://paste.ubuntu.com/91795/
<TheSheep> fares: check the numbers from lsusb
<fares> bus 02 device 02
<fares> ID 046d:089d
<fares> doesn't seem to correspond to any of the files in the usb/devices directory
<TheSheep> do grep 'Camera' */product
<TheSheep> or 'Logitech'
<fares> no output
<TheSheep> cat */product
<fares> http://paste.ubuntu.com/91799/
<fares> looks like lsusb sees it but its not in that directory at all
<TheSheep> are you sure lsusb show it?
<TheSheep> weird
<TheSheep> what make is your mouse?
<fares> Logitech as well, but it shows in a separate row in lsusb
<fares> and if I unplug the camera
<fares> the extra logitech row disappears
<fares> I'll paste lsusb output with and without camera plugged in
<fares> one moment
<fares> http://paste.ubuntu.com/91800/
<TheSheep> this is confusing
<fares> so lsusb this time shows:
<fares> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:089d Logitech, Inc.
<TheSheep> any new directory in that devices dir?
<fares> but when I go to /sys/bus/usb/devices/2-4
<fares> and I do cat product
<fares> I see this:
<fares> Optical USB Mouse
<fares> yet there is another lsusb entry:
<fares> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c016 Logitech, Inc. M-UV69a/HP M-UV96 Optical Wheel Mouse
<fares> and there is no product file in the 2-3 directory
<fares> or in 2-3:1.{0,1,2} directories
<TheSheep> I'm not sure these numbers mean bus and device numbers
<fares> you think somehow hal is confusing the camera for a logitech mouse?
<TheSheep> no idea
<knome> nothing stops you from trying to use the "mouse" as a camera though..
<fares> when I unplug the camera
<fares> ls /dev/ | wc -l yields 696
<fares> when its plugged ls /dev/ | wc -l yields 702
<fares> gonna try to see the diff
<fares> http://paste.ubuntu.com/91802/
<TheSheep> audio
<TheSheep> thecamera has a mike?
<fares> yeah
<knome> thesheep has a cheese?
 * TheSheep bites knome's head off
<knome> again?
<TheSheep> knome: not my fault you grow them so fast
<knome> haha
<fares> hehe
<fares> are there any other IRC channels you think I should try?
<knome> maybe #ubuntu
<knome> because it's not xubuntu specific
<fares> ok
<knome> or at least i hope it's not ;P
<TheSheep> it can't be
<knome> yes.. except if there is something really strange going on ;)
<TheSheep> even then
<juhls> hi
<j_bsdxinu> so quiet here today
<cody-somerville> :]
<j_bsdxinu> in xubuntu right after loging in it asks for wallet password to connect to wireless is there a way to disable this
<ridoo> wallet is KDE, isn't it?
<j_bsdxinu> not sure but my other laptop just connects to wireless and dont ask for any pass
<j_bsdxinu> its just annoying plugging in your pass each time you login just to connect wireless
<ridoo> have a look into the autostarted apps .. perhaps you could remove it from autostart
<j_bsdxinu> xubuntu has kde wallet?
<ridoo> no .. but maybe you have installed it before
<ridoo> perhaps you had kde runnning?!
<j_bsdxinu> no, clean install xubuntu 8.10
<j_bsdxinu> not sure what i did differently the second laptop once wireless setup it does not ask for any password
<j_bsdxinu> ok,  i rebooted its a keyring not wallet
<j_bsdxinu> NetManager want to access keyring  but its locked. enter password
<ridoo> what does `apropos kwalletmanager' say`
<cody-somerville> no no no
<cody-somerville> what version of Xubuntu are you running j_bsdxinu
<j_bsdxinu> 8.10
<cody-somerville> It should just work
<ridoo> should .. :o)
<cody-somerville> Do you have libpam-gnome-keyring installed?
<j_bsdxinu> wireless work well it just keeps asking for the keyring pass -- where as my other laptop does not
<j_bsdxinu> yes, i do have libpam-gnome-keyring installed
<maobile> in xubuntu my firefox draws the pictures on websites very pixely(this should mean that u see the pixels)
<maobile> any ideas? :P
<knome> maobile, what happens if you press ctrl+0 ?
<maobile> knome, better but still way more pixy than in windows
<knome> maobile, can you send a screenshot?
<maobile> yep
<maobile> http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pixykk6.png
<knome> it looks you still haven't got the original size
<maobile> it is
<knome> maobile, try view->zoom->reset again
<maobile> but in windows i also have bigger sizes
<maobile> i can switch to whatever size i want in windows and it doesnt get pixy
<knome> maobile, view->zoom->zoom text only
<maobile> jpegs and anything else is fine, its just in ff
<maobile> k wait
<maobile> knome, u were right, it still wasnt the right size. THANKS dude :D
<knome> np.
<Adola> Hey! I need to check what kinda video card I have.
<knome> Adola, first check out the output of 'lspci' in terminal
<charlie-tca> lspci -vvnn
 * charlie-tca nods
<knome> why don't you have wget in windows :P
<Adola> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02)
<Adola> Is this what is required?
<knome> that is your video card.
<Adola> Ok.
<Adola> What next?  (See, I'm stuck at 800x600  and that's as high as I can go...THat's unacceptable)  On Windows, I was able to go higher.
<Adola> So,  I KNOW it's compatible.
<Adola> So.  Where would I go from here?
<charlie-tca> Adola: There is a bug on that card and resolution: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-r128/+bug/284309
<charlie-tca> It shows as incomplete, but it is inwork.
<Adola> So, it seems as if nothing can be done yet.
#xubuntu 2008-12-24
<charlie-tca> Try the recommendations from Bryce Harrington. He's usually right on.
<ermoved> is there something comparable to gnomebaker that doesn't use gnome?  xfburn doesn't do audio cds, unfortunately...
<crimsun> ermoved: presuming you want a gui?
<ermoved> not absolutely
<ermoved> i found mp3cd, i think it is..
<ermoved> the command line.. what.. perl script that burns normalized cds?
<crimsun> right, there are a number of cli ones
<ermoved> yeah
<crimsun> yeah, most are perl-based =)
 * ermoved ponders learning perl one day
<ermoved> i just noticed that gnomebaker is finicky... defaulting to 20minute audio cd?  please!
<ermoved> plus it's ugly as sin
<ermoved> cli importing an m3u would be easier heh
<mikegriffin> never used xubuntu before, more of a fluxbox and vim kinda guy. does xubuntu have the standard bells with regards to network configuration via gui, automagic mounting of removable media etc?
<mikegriffin> installing a laptop with 512M of RAM for a non-tech
<charlie-tca> yes
<ermoved> mikegriffin, oh yes.  very much so.
<mikegriffin> what is the network manager called?
<mikegriffin> and if that is true, why are you using gnomebaker :P
<ermoved> mikegriffin, i'm not using gnomebaker, i'm trying to find an alternative because it sucks
<charlie-tca> mikegriffin: network manager
<mikegriffin> oh ok it just uses the gnome one it would seem
<ermoved> mikegriffin, no
<mikegriffin> http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/   functioning just as well in Gnome, KDE, Xfce, etc. across distributions like Fedora Core, Ubuntu, SuSE, Debian, and Gentoo
<ermoved> oh
<ermoved> wiat
<ermoved> wait
<ermoved> blah
<mikegriffin> dont be sad, they didnt have to reinvent the wheel everywhere
<ermoved> yeah
<ermoved> was just thinking of my little tray icon thing
<ermoved> but its not one of the xfce4-applets
<ermoved> the curious thing about xubuntu is that gnome still plays a big part, for instance, the default system monitor is from gnome
<ermoved> but it still works better on low-end systems
<mikegriffin> have you tried fluxbuntu?
<ermoved> like this old one i'm on now.  running with compositor and drop shadows and all that, still runs quicker than ubuntu default
<ermoved> no
<mikegriffin> im just scared of the ubuntu derivitives not having the same quality
<ermoved> well, looking at the fluxbuntu website, that's a valid concern
<mikegriffin> proper deps, patching etc were more on my mind
<ermoved> but xubuntu and kubutnu are, well, just as good as the ubuntu default, just less reliance upon gnome.
<ermoved> oh
<ermoved> pff
<knome> ermoved, what do you think of the xubuntu site then?
<ermoved> i think your concerns about deps, patching, and on are overblown.
<ermoved> knome: in that it contains actual useful information, it's better than the fluxbox website ;)
<ermoved> err fluxbuntu
<mikegriffin> ermoved: i am avoiding technical support, which is why xp is being removed
<ermoved> mikegriffin, all your dependencies, patches, and so forth will be taken care of via synaptic and the update-manager, which are identical across ubuntu flavors
<ermoved> or, if you chose, you can do it all on the command line via apt-get.  but, even then.  it's the same.  at the core, the system is identical.  the flavors merely differ in applications that come as default, not in structure or foundation.
<mikegriffin> that is not true with all derivatives unfortunately
<mikegriffin> eg nubuntu  just installs stuff from tgz all over the place
<mikegriffin> for some packages that are even in apt, its sad
<mikegriffin> still a useful dist :)
<knome> nubuntu?
<mikegriffin> nUbuntu or Network Ubuntu is a project to take the existing Ubuntu operating system LiveCD and Full Installer and remaster it with tools needed for penetration testing servers and networks.
<knome> a-ha.
<ermoved> okay
<knome> suppose they are installing later versions than they would get from apt?
<ermoved> if it's listed on the www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu page, then
<ermoved> i'm sorry, i just always assume that people are limiting themselves to x/k/ed/ubuntus.
<ermoved> my bad
<knome> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/derivatives
<ermoved> there you go
<ermoved> excellent
<knome> that is the at least somehow supported scale
<knome> all the other products are on their own
<knome> i don't even know if mark shuttleworth wants eg. nubuntu to use that name
<paulo39> ups
<mikegriffin> thanks guys
<happyface> can someone help me install xubuntu using an external usb hard drive?
<GreedyB> how would one browse network shares with Xubuntu?  I used to do it with Nautilus.. but... I'm a bit confused
<Adola> Is Automatix still avaliable?
<p3n1x> GreedyB, install pyneighborhood
<p3n1x> thats what i use to mount my smb shares, then thunar kicks in
<GreedyB> thanks p3n1x
<charlie-tca> Adola: Automatix is not good software. It was discontinued because it messed up too many systems
<Adola> Ok
<easotokr> hi everyone, some help with latam keyboard please
<easotokr> I have a latam keyboard layout but i can`t configure
<easotokr> someone can read me???
<crazy2be> uh
<crazy2be> so i feel like an idiot now
<crazy2be> i finnaly got xubuntu to install via the alternite CD
<crazy2be> and i forgot the password
<crazy2be> and username
<crazy2be> although if i just knew the username
<crazy2be> i should be able to guess the password
<crazy2be> how can i figure out what accounts are on a system via the live CD?
<Odd-rationale> crazy2be: the user name would probably the name of /home/<username>
<Odd-rationale> crazy2be: i would just boot into recovery mode. then drop to a root shell.
<Odd-rationale> you can "ls /home" to find any home directory of any users.
<crazy2be> ok
<Odd-rationale> then you can "passwd <username>" to change the password...
<crazy2be> how do i boot into recovery mode?
<Odd-rationale> crazy2be: well, before GRUB loads, press esc
<Odd-rationale> then choose recoverymode from the menu.
<crazy2be> ah k
<crazy2be> 1 sec
<crazy2be> ok
<crazy2be> that seems to of worked
<crazy2be> just let me restart and try to login now
<crazy2be> 0o
<Odd-rationale> crazy2be: no worky?
<crazy2be> this time when i tried to strat it
<crazy2be> i got kernel panic
<crazy2be> kernel panic - not syncing - attempting to kill init
<Odd-rationale> hmm... reboot and try again...
<crazy2be> bizzare
<Odd-rationale> did you do anything else in the root shell?
<crazy2be> i got my 64 MB of ram back that went 'missing'
<crazy2be> and apparently it is just about all screwed up
<crazy2be> and no i didn't do anything else in the root shell
<crazy2be> all i did was reboot...
<Odd-rationale> idk...
<crazy2be> lol
<crazy2be> i don't know either
<Odd-rationale> crazy2be: you just did passwd username?
<crazy2be> yeah
<crazy2be> and rebooted
<Odd-rationale> is it still kernel panicing?
<crazy2be> not right now, i'm doing a memtest
<Odd-rationale> k
<crazy2be> sofar, 500,000 ish errors
<crazy2be> not even throught the first test yet :/
<crazy2be> it's wierd
<crazy2be> because the BIOS didn't even notice it
<crazy2be> now it does
<crazy2be> 800,000 ish errors, still on the first test :/
<crazy2be> well, it seems to be loading fine after taking one stick out
<crazy2be> wierd
<crazy2be> one mroe question
<Odd-rationale> sure.
<crazy2be> my installed xubuntu allways boots into low grafics mode
<crazy2be> but the live cd boots into normal mode just fine?
<crazy2be> also
<crazy2be> i have a USB wireless adapter
<crazy2be> xubuntu couldn't find the drivers for it
<crazy2be> is there any way i can install drivers?
<crazy2be> (i have drivers for windows)
<crazy2be> and i know they are quite different internally
<crazy2be> but is there any way to use those drivers on xubuntu?
<crazy2be> throught WINE, etc
<Odd-rationale> crazy2be: yeah, there is ndiswrapper that might work for installing th windows driver.
<crazy2be> now how to install it wihtou internet on that pc
<crazy2be> :P
<crazy2be> ok
<crazy2be> i'll try that
<crazy2be> but i have to go to sleep for now :P
<crazy2be> thank you for your help!
<crazy2be> you are truely amazing!
<FLCL> Hello
<rgrig> After moving to xubuntu, evince says "service registration failed, failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-***: connection refuses". It doesn't remember position in files and does not remember window position on the screen. It works fine when started as "sudo evince".
<rgrig> I'd rather have it work fine without running as root. Any idea on how I might fix it would be greatly appreciated.
<filipegatti> help people, this is kind urgent. everytime i log in i don't see nothing. only a blue background. i cant right click, no options appear. and there is nothing to click also. for some luck my irc client has opened because the last time i turned it off it was open
<filipegatti> i don't know how to fix this, since i can't do nothing in this condition
<TheSheep> filipegatti: try pressing alt+ctrl+backspace and logging in again
<filipegatti> already tried that.
<filipegatti> this happened when i was trying to turn on my external monitor, it was buggy, sometimes it worked ok, sometimes don't. i think xubuntu doesnt like it :P
<filipegatti> if I press the power button I have some options like log out, turn off, hibernate, the default ones. thats all.
<TheSheep> filipegatti: does alf+f2 work?
<TheSheep> filipegatti: if so, press it and type 'xfce4-panel', then again and 'xfdesktop'
<filipegatti> it worked... man, how do you know these things? :P
<filipegatti> well, back to the battle of turning on an external monitor
<TheSheep> filipegatti: those are the apps that actually display the panel and the desktop
<filipegatti> yes TheSheep, I've noticed that. I'm saying that because for me, to know this, you must know a lot. Maybe someday I'll know as much as you do today.
<filipegatti> Thank you. I'll continue here
<RurouniJones> Howdy all, what would you say is the de facto standard CD-ripping-to-mp3 app that goes well with xfce?
<ablomen> RurouniJones, if you already use rhythmbox like i do, let that do it, otherwise i know only grip, and that has been around a long long time so should be stable enough
<RurouniJones> Not for me, someone is using Exaile(?) for their MP3s
<RurouniJones> But I shall try and switch them to rhythmbox
 * TheSheep uses sound juicer
<Keroro> Hello?
<RNGibberish> Jeeez, all the nicks seem to be registered
<RNGibberish> Anyway, I was wondering if someone could help me with partitioning in Xubuntu 8.10?
<Odd-rationale> sure. are you just installing?
<RNGibberish> I'm attempting to create a partition to allow me to dual boot, I'm on XP right now, but the thing is, in Xubuntu, it only gives the option to use the entire harddisk to install to, and not create a partition from the free space
<Odd-rationale> RNGibberish: hmm... did you defrag before trying to resize?
<RNGibberish> Yes, although, I did clean out a lot of files afterward, so I may have to go and do it again
<RNGibberish> Defraggler takes such a long time to clean up such a small amount of data x___x
<Odd-rationale> are you using the livecd? or the alternative cd?
<RNGibberish> LiveCD, but I have the alternative CD here too.
<Odd-rationale> well, if the installer won't let you partition, you could just use gparted on the live cd and try to partition it with that...
<RNGibberish> Is Gparted on the LiveCD?
<Odd-rationale> i beleive so.
<RNGibberish> Where can it be found?
<Odd-rationale> applications --> system --> partition editor, or something like that...
<RNGibberish> Ahh, okay
<RNGibberish> I'm a newbie to Linux in general, my PC isn't too great, so I have to kind of work my way through slowly
<zdog291> hey does any one here know how to fix pci: unknown header file 08
<zdog291> i am trying to get xubuntu to recognise my ethernet cade cnet pro200
<zdog291> -.-
<zdog291> any help with unknown pci header type 08 guys?
<crazy2be> help using NDISWrapper?
<crazy2be> or is there somewhere else i should go for that?
<crazy2be> like, how do i even run it?
<sinbox> hi again crazy2be had any luck with that CD yet?
<crazy2be> yeah
<crazy2be> it was a very bad stick of memeory
<crazy2be> that decided to die
<crazy2be> but i'm trying to install my wireless driver now
<crazy2be> it's a USB model
<crazy2be> so someone reccomended NDISWrapper
<sinbox> erm
<crazy2be> but i can't figure out what i'm supposed to do
<sinbox> try and find out more about your USB stick first, there are other ways depending on the chipset that is in it
<crazy2be> i don't even know how to change directorys in the bash
<crazy2be> ok
<sinbox> never had to use NDISwrapper so I'm afraid I can't help you, but there are vast amounts of posts about it in the forums, try and find one that says solved at the beginning of the title
<sinbox> k got to run before all the shops are closed me :/
<crazy2be> it's a trendnet TEW-424UB
<crazy2be> lol
<crazy2be> ttyl
<sinbox> have you read this?  >>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crazy2be> last minute shopping much? :P
<crazy2be> reading...
<crazy2be> ah
<crazy2be> mine is there
<crazy2be> have to use NDIS wrapper
<crazy2be> uh
<crazy2be> there is no ndiswrappper in the package list
<crazy2be> so how would i install the package manually?
<christian> em hi, i want to completly erase my windows partition of my computer, i tried with virtualbox and i already installed a version of windows xp, but it doesnt recognize usb drivres?
<crazy2be> eh?
<christian> and i only find solutions to Ubuntu
<crazy2be> what's so hard about removing your windows install?
<christian> no no no
<crazy2be> and what does virtualbox have to do with it?
<christian> i installed virtualbox to virtualize windows
<christian> right?
<crazy2be> ok...
<christian> then i tried it but Vbox doesnt recognize usb drivers
<crazy2be> you want it to?
<christian> yeah, because i want all my hard disk to xubuntu
<crazy2be> ...
<christian> and i search in google and all i find are solutions for ubuntu
<crazy2be> the virtual hard disk will take up just as much space
<crazy2be> as partiations would
<christian> no only 5gb
<crazy2be> yeah...
<christian> and i wont need to restart the computer
<crazy2be> yo ucan install xp on a 5GB partition
<crazy2be> ok
<crazy2be> but it *will* be slower
<crazy2be> jsut FYI
<crazy2be> (i assupe you know that)
<crazy2be> did you check the virtualbox docs?
<christian> WIDK (Well I Dont Know)
<crazy2be> i know it can recognize USB Drives
<christian> em no
<crazy2be> eh?
<christian> wait a second
<crazy2be> USB on Ubuntu/Intrepid: Finally, the Ubuntu guys completely removed these lines. So you have to manually add them again: mkdir -p /dev/bus/usb/.usbfs domount usbfs "" /dev/bus/usb/.usbfs usbfs -obusmode=0700,devmode=0600,listmode=0644 ln -s .usbfs/devices /dev/bus/usb/devices mount --rbind /dev/bus/usb /proc/bus/usb Add these lines to at the end of the start() function of /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh.
<crazy2be> Note that the udev permissions for the USB devices are still used. For instance, to access a USB disk you have to be member of the group disk. Execute /bin/ls -l /proc/bus/usb/*/* and check if you have write access to all desired USB devices.
<crazy2be> If you want to make all USB devices available for users member of the vboxusers group, apply the proposed change for USB on openSUSE.
<crazy2be> there you go ;)
<crazy2be> RTFM!!
<crazy2be> :P
<crazy2be> now, can you help me install a package?
<crazy2be> i need the ndis packages
<crazy2be> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-424UB_(ndiswrapper)?highlight=(ManufacturerModel)|(AND)
<crazy2be> (niether of them are on the list)
<crazy2be> it's like;y because i need internet to download them
<crazy2be> and i don't ave it
<crazy2be> because i need it to get my interent working
<christian> u looking for ndiswrapper?
<crazy2be> yeah
<christian> it is ins sinaptyc
<crazy2be> no
<crazy2be> it's not in th list
<crazy2be> because it's supposed to be installed from the interente
<crazy2be> but i don't have internet
<crazy2be> because i have to install it first
<crazy2be> i got the .tar.gz
<crazy2be> from the website
<crazy2be> and copied it over to that computer via a USB
<crazy2be> but i don't know what to do with the files in there
<crazy2be> warx teh exez???
<sinbox> ouch, try and look if you can find a .deb file rather than the source one crazy2be otherwise you will need to build it, do you have build-essentials on your machine?
<sinbox> if not I suggest connecting it to the net with a good old cat5 cable for a while
<Nazu> Hello, I kind of need help again >__<
<crazy2be> you do?
<RNGibberish> Xubuntu is telling me to run chkdsk /f and reboot twice, will this have any effect on the data I currently have stored?
<crazy2be> only if it is corrupted
<RNGibberish> I don't think it's corrupted, it says something about the cluster size being off, and something about bitmaps
<crazy2be> sinbox: i found the packages list
<crazy2be> but i can't figure out how to download
<RNGibberish> I have an NTFS harddisk, with two partitions, one of them NTFS and the other ext3
<crazy2be> ew
<crazy2be> NTFS
<sinbox> no idea RNGibberish I'm afraid, nice one crazy2be well you are on the internet now, is that on another machine?
<RNGibberish> I've only just come across Linux recently, if I could reformat, I would, but I really don't have the ability to
<crazy2be> obvioustly
<crazy2be> i'm talking to you :P
<crazy2be> but on a nother PC
<crazy2be> yeah
<sinbox> well, the ext3 will be ext3 anyway
<RNGibberish> If I could, I would probably reformat both to FAT32
<sinbox> well download on the other PC and then use a USB stick to carry the package to the other one crazy2be
<sinbox> erm
<crazy2be> that's what i'm thinking
<sinbox> why fat32?
<crazy2be> but i can't find the download
<RNGibberish> It's supported equally on Linux and Windows, which I'm attempting to dual boot
<crazy2be> i've got
<crazy2be> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<sinbox> which package is it you need crazy2be (the exact name of the tar.gx you got would help)
<crazy2be> but the only d/l link is for the source
<crazy2be> uh
<crazy2be> it just says
<crazy2be> nstall ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils, both version 1.8
<crazy2be> uh, nvm
<sinbox> can't help sorry
<sinbox> has the other machine not got an ethernet socket on it?  if yes use that
<crazy2be> i found the d/l links
<crazy2be> that's why i said nvm :P
<crazy2be> now to go and find the driver CD lol
<sinbox> oki good luck and have fun with ./configure make checkinstall   ;-)
<sinbox> btw build-essential should be on the CD if you need to install (you can always add the CD in your repository list on the other machine and use that to install stuff you know)
 * sinbox is off to the shops
<crazy2be> lol
<crazy2be> i have n oidea what you just said
<crazy2be> and i thought you left for the shops a while ago
<crazy2be> :P
 * crazy2be is off to breackfast
<sinbox> breakfast at 17:46?  wow
<crazy2be> heh
<crazy2be> not *quite* that late here
<crazy2be> but still late
<crazy2be> back to breakfast!
<azi_> i've installed xubuntu and i'm trying to install aduacious which is not in the synaptic repository, what can i do to get it installeD?
<crazy2be> uh
<crazy2be> applications>system>add/remove?
<crazy2be> lol
<crazy2be> back FROM breakfast
<crazy2be> now to mess around with this *#@
<crazy2be> oh wow
<crazy2be> some of the devices actually have official Linux supposrt
<crazy2be> and many have source released under the GPL
<blndr08> hey all i can't get my menu bar to show up - can someone help me? :)
<blndr08> anyone?
<crazy2be> nope
<crazy2be> nobody
<blndr08> lol was that sarcastic?
<crazy2be> not possible!
<crazy2be> i'm annoyed
<blndr08> by what
<crazy2be> my system crashed after i had just done something
<crazy2be> that i hadn't made permenant
<crazy2be> yet
<blndr08> that sucks
<crazy2be> anywat
<blndr08> i know what that's like
<crazy2be> what's this problem of urs?
<blndr08> my menu bar doesn't show up
<blndr08> i had to set it to right click so i could get to my apps and stuff
<blndr08> is there a way to get it back?
<crazy2be> menu bar at the top, you mean?
<blndr08> yeah
<crazy2be> maybe a setting in appearance?
<blndr08> do you mean like desktop prefs?  haha sorry im a total noob to ubuntu
<crazy2be> so am i ;)
<crazy2be> uh
<crazy2be> no idea
<crazy2be> google
<crazy2be> GOOGLE
<crazy2be> it knows where you live
<blndr08> haha
<crazy2be> u laugh
<blndr08> i'm trying something out i'll let ya know if it works
<crazy2be> but it does
<blndr08> yeah it does :D
<crazy2be> also
<crazy2be> magnets are fun
<crazy2be> especially with CRT motitors
<crazy2be> *cackle*
<blndr08> hmm damn it didn't work
<blndr08> how do you get to the appearance panel?
<crazy2be> uh
<crazy2be> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800112
<crazy2be> GOOGLE
<crazy2be> :/
<crazy2be> my xubuntu crashed again
<blndr08> hahahaha that worked thanks
<crazy2be> whenever i try to connect to a network
<crazy2be> it crashes :/
<crazy2be> and your welcome
<rngibberish> Okay, it will now allow me to resize the NTFS partition, but it wont complete the resizing, I don't know why
<crazy2be> :?
<crazy2be> why would uyou have w00t as ur nicK???
<rngibberish> Xubuntu, it will allow me to resize the NTFS partition, but when it actually goes to do it, it wont complete
<w00t> why would you care?
<crazy2be> lol
<TheSheep> rngibberish: any messages?
<crazy2be> i assum you are using Gpart?
<w00t> its a double entendre based on my music pen name, "wonderful loot"
<crazy2be> W00t: i'm just buggin you
<crazy2be> i want a nick that awesome
<rngibberish> TheSheep: ...Goddamnit I forgot, brb, attemping to resize NTFS partition again
<w00t> hehe
<w00t> merry holidays crazy2be
<crazy2be> lol
<w00t> it can be a bit of a highlight whore in certain chans
<crazy2be> a cross between "merry christmas" and "happy hollidays"?
<w00t> LOL
<crazy2be> lololololololol?
<crazy2be> w00t! i love choclate!
 * w00t groans
<w00t> :P
<crazy2be> heh
<crazy2be> how did you get that nicK???
<TheSheep> guys, did you know that there is an excellent #xubuntu-offtopic channel? :)
<crazy2be> really??
<w00t> no need TheSheep, im just lurking
<Nazu> Okay, now I have the messages Gpart returned
<TheSheep> Nazu: shoot
<Nazu> Shrink Filesystem > Real resize > ntfsresize -p --force --force /dev/sda1 -s 33723615743
<Nazu> Grow file system to fill the partition > real resize > ntfsresize -P --force /dev/sda1
<Nazu> That's all Gpart gave me
<TheSheep> no error message?
<TheSheep> not even in terminal?
<crazy2be> press the little arrows
<crazy2be> and they expand
<Nazu> I did, that's what came up
<crazy2be> press them again
<RurouniJones> Mwahahaha, managed to get a little old lady up and running with Xubuntu...in a language I don't even speak
<crazy2be> ...
<crazy2be> why the evil cackle?
<Nazu> The arrows I show there are what comes out when I expand them
<RurouniJones> Because I am naturalyl inclined towards evil
<crazy2be> Nazu: there should be arrows on thoose things
<crazy2be> or just try clicking them
<Nazu> I did click them :/
<crazy2be> to give you the actual console output
<Nazu> Blehhh, the thing is, I have to do this over and over again, the LiveCD wont allow me to run two programs at once :X
<crazy2be> the gpart live CD?
<crazy2be> boot with the VESA driver then
<Nazu> Nay, Xubuntu liveCD
<crazy2be> it has a window system
<crazy2be> what?
<crazy2be> Xubuntu only allows one program on live CD??
<Nazu> If I open another one, the last one closes
<crazy2be> 0o
<Nazu> So, what do I do to get the terminal message?
<crazy2be> you should just be able to expand it again
<crazy2be> like, that thing oy ugave us
<Nazu> Hm, I'll have a loo then, brb, putting the liveCD in
<ilmob> hi everyone!
<crazy2be> HELLOOO!!!!11111
<ilmob> I am new to linux and xubuntu :-/ I have a problem I was wondering if someone here would be able to help... I am hopeless. lol I don't know if this is the right place for help chat though. Is this the right place?
<TheSheep> !ask | ilmob
<ubottu> ilmob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ilmob> ok thanks. sorry I'm a total noob. :-/ I have an old laptop without an ethernet port so I cannot connect the computer directly to the internet. I have a wireless PCMCIA card and a wireless network set up. the card is a d-link DWL-650. I have never used linux before in my life so I have no idea how to install the card, change the settings and get it working. :( I tried going through the forums but it's all greek to me. is th
<TheSheep> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheSheep> ilmob: I don't really have much experience with wifi, but that page should be helpful
<ilmob> thanks TheSheep I tried going through this but all the menus are different. For instance I don't have a menu that says System-->Administration-->Networking
<ilmob> like they show in the screen caps
<ilmob> when I click on the xubuntu link it doesn't have any documentation :(
<valtemar> have problems trying to share files between xubuntu 8.04 and win xp using samba. more here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1020569
<valtemar> in absolute beginner talk, of course
<ilmob> is this for file sharing or getting on the iternet?
<valtemar> file sharing
<ilmob> oh :( ok
<ilmob> sorry I got confused and mildly excited for a sec lol anybody have an answer to the internet question? I'm completely new, linux stupid, I want to learn but the documentation literally makes no sense. if anyone is kind enough to walk me though it it would be greatly appriciated.
<valtemar> i just got in. what's your problem?
<ilmob> thanks valtemar. I'll repost just a sec
<ilmob> ok thanks. sorry I'm a total noob. :-/ I have an old laptop without an ethernet port so I cannot connect the computer directly to the internet. I have a wireless PCMCIA card and a wireless network set up. the card is a d-link DWL-650. I have never used linux before in my life so I have no idea how to install the card, change the settings and get it working. :( I tried going through the forums but it's all greek to me. is th
<ilmob> so TheSheep gave me what looks like a great resource but for ubuntu because I don't have any of the menus in the tutorial
<crazy2be> yeah
<crazy2be> but they are just in Programs>System
<crazy2be> usussally
<valtemar> you got the link TheSheep gave you?
<ilmob> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ilmob> sorry I'm so dumb with this I'm a first timer. getting it ON the laptop was a task and a half. It's on a sony vaio pcg-c1vp lol tiny laptop old as hell but I think once it works it'll be so sweet. excellent for travel and since it's so old if something happens to it, it's not the end of the world lol but getting it set up is insane. I could not go on with windows ME though. heh.
<valtemar> you say you have a wireless network set up. you got an adsl wlan modem or what?
<ilmob> I have a cable modem
<ilmob> and it's set up with a router and all that
<valtemar> are you familiar with the documentation in https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/internet/C/wireless.html
<ilmob> yeah but I can't get to any of those options because they're all greyed out also I think the dlink card has to be installed somehow similar to when you would connected it to windows and install drivers but I have no idea how to even start
<ilmob> I also don't have a 'network manager' icon in my list. I'm in appfinder and in network and I see connections, general, dns, hosts but everything is greyed out and I cannot select anything. tired unlocking entered my password and still nothing all options still greyed  out
<ilmob> oh sorry I have it now, the buttons didn't change. I'm having some graphical issues too but I figure I'll fix that after I get the internet up. again sorry I'm so dumb with this
<ilmob> hm I seem to be hitting a wall I'm troubleshooting the network connection and I typed in cat /etc/resolv.conf and I just get no such file or directory
<TheSheep> ilmob: your dhcp client should create one when it receives answer from your router
<ilmob> I have no idea what that means... does that mean in short I have a DNS issue?
<TheSheep> ilmob: not necessarily, dns needs working network before it can work
<TheSheep> ilmob: so it can be something lower level
<TheSheep> ilmob: does iwconfig show your card?
<ilmob> I think so. next to wlan0 it shows ieee 802.11b essid linksys which is the card I have
<ilmob> oh no wait
<ilmob> it isn't i have no idea what linksys is. I have a dlink and an SMC gateway
<TheSheep> linksys is probably the name of the network you connected to
<TheSheep> does ifconfig show it too
<ilmob> weird
<TheSheep> does it show it with an ip address?
<ilmob> in the settings I connected it to my network which which is named as ilmob for now
<ilmob> ok I ran ifconfig where would I see that? I see nothing in the ouput that says linksys :-/
<TheSheep> it should say wlan0 somewhere
<ilmob> there are 2
<ilmob> and I don't see linsys in either
<ilmob> linksys*
<TheSheep> any of them has an ip address?
<ilmob> I have 2
<ilmob> under lo and one under 1lan0
<ilmob> er wlan0*
<TheSheep> what is the one under wlan0?
<ilmob> 169.254.7.143
<TheSheep> that's an automatic ip address that gets set when no dhcp responses are received
<TheSheep> either check your dhcp server (on your router probably) or set static ip
<ilmob> ... ok I have no idea how to do that. should I got to my ISP to troubleshoot the DHCP server?
<TheSheep> ilmob: I think the device that provides wireless network in your home should have a dhcp server build in
<ilmob> ok. well I know that it must be working properly I have the desktop where the internet is working and I also have another windows laptop that I'm working on now without any issue. if the DHCP server had an issue this laptop that I'm using now wouldn't work right?
<TheSheep> ilmob: maybe the dhcp server is set up to only answer those two computers?
<ilmob> hm ok I'll call the ISP and ask how to look at this DHCP stuff. I don't know how to see it.
<ilmob> I'll try that thanks
<TheSheep> it may be that you're not receiving a reply because you tried connecting to the wrong network
<TheSheep> are you using network manager?
<TheSheep> the small icon of two computers next to the clock...
<ilmob> I don't have any computers next to the clock
<ilmob> I'm just in network settings using
<ilmob> how would I do the release and renew thing that you do in windows in linux?
<ilmob> you know how like you can release and renew an IP?
<ilmob> I tried doing ifconfig eth0 down and I get device not found
<TheSheep> it's wlan0
<ilmob> when I type dhclient eth0 I get permission denied
<ilmob> ohhh
<ilmob> oops
<ilmob> thanks :)
<TheSheep> try running nm-applet
<ilmob> ok so when i run dhclient wlan0 I get wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801. running nm-applet now. thanks for all your help again btw
<TheSheep> I'm not really too helpful, I'm not good with this
<ilmob> better than me lol
<ilmob> is it normal for nm-applet to hang there without doing anything for a while?
<Maxwell2342> PROBLEM: My computer was working fine for months, then all of the sudden the screen, when set to 1024x768@60 (that is to what I had it set) went all shaky.  The problem ceases if I change the resolution, but then my screen doesn't fit and text is difficult to read.  The screen remains shaky whenever I have the resolution set to 1024x768@60.
<Maxwell2342> Any suggestions? :(!?
<Maxwell2342> I'm running the latest version of Xubuntu, btw.
<TheSheep> Maxwell2342: what's your monitor?
<Maxwell2342> DAYTEK something.
<TheSheep> Maxwell2342: lcd or crt?
<Maxwell2342> LCD.
<TheSheep> and the lcd is shaky?
<TheSheep> I can't imagine that
<Maxwell2342> The screen shakes, yes.
<Maxwell2342> Nor can I.
<TheSheep> check your cable
<Maxwell2342> If I set the resolution to higher/lower, it is fine.
<Maxwell2342> It's obviously a Xubuntu problem.
<Maxwell2342> It's just on my actual resolution that it fucks up.
<Maxwell2342> And it was working fine before.
<TheSheep> you can also try auto-adjust
<Maxwell2342> (and I didn't do anything weird with the display or anything)
<TheSheep> in the monitor
<Maxwell2342> How do I do that?
<Maxwell2342> Oh.
<Maxwell2342> Well, no.
<Maxwell2342> Okay, I shall try that.
<Maxwell2342> But I'm sure it shan't work.
<Maxwell2342> One moment...
<Maxwell2342> It didn't.
<Maxwell2342> And even when I am in the shaky setting, if I go into the monitor's actual settings, there is no shaking.
<Maxwell2342> It's Xubuntu that is shaking, or rather xfce, not the monitor.
<TheSheep> no idea what could be causing that
<sikun> i have a hp pavilion laptop.. it runs hot just doing simple things, i was just playing a mp3 and it jumped up to 80 C, i've cleaned out the heatsink, i have it elevated off the table for more air flow and it still runs hot...
<Maxwell2342> Sikun: have you tried using it outside?
<Maxwell2342> Fuck.
<TheSheep> sikun: check top and powertop (the latter might need installing first)
<TheSheep> !language | Maxwell2342
<ubottu> Maxwell2342: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sikun> i've done that too.. anything that really needs cpu time is what makes the cpu jump in temp.. IE.. like firefox w/ a flash site
<TheSheep> that's normal, but it should only do it for a short while
<ilmob> hm ok so running nm-applet didn't do anything it just hung there
<TheSheep> ilmob: you can click on it and select the network to connect to...
<ilmob> click on it from where? in the terminal don't I just type nm-applet?
<sikun> TheSheep, what should i be looking for in powertop? i have never used this program before
<TheSheep> sikun: it works like top, only shows the list of programs that couse most cpu wakeups (that translate to heat) instead of just cpu usage
<TheSheep> cause*
<sikun> ah
<sikun> firefox is on the top of the list.. along w/ the usb mouse i'm using
<ilmob> ok so here is what I did, I went to Xfce4 Appfinder and selected network, then under connections I deselected enable roaming mode to allow me to enter the network name which I was able to find in the dropdown (also worth noting it saus 0% which can't be right because I'm like 5 ft from the router) I entered wpa personal because that's the encryption type, entered the password and under configuration I selected automatic con
<TheSheep> ilmob: to use nm-applet you need romaing mode enabled
<ilmob> how do i get to nm-applet
<ilmob> do i type it in the terminal?
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> it should autostart, btw
<ilmob> it's not doing anything
<ilmob> the terminal just hangs there
<ilmob> like will the computer automatically restart or nm-applet will just start?
<TheSheep> ilmob: it shows that two-computers icon next to the clock
<TheSheep> you can then click on it
<TheSheep> and select the icon
<TheSheep> select the network
<TheSheep> sorry
<ilmob> ohhhhhh! ok lol
<ilmob> hm weird
<ilmob> it won't let me enter a WPA passphrase only WEP is that normal?
<TheSheep> no idea
<knome> ilmob, do you have wpa_supplicant installed?
<ilmob> dunno how do I find out?
 * TheSheep goes to sleep
<TheSheep> good luck guys
<ilmob> thanks for helping TheSheep you got me to a good spot where I understand things better now lol
<ilmob> much appriciated
<ilmob> knome: how would I find out? I am uber noob
<knome> ilmob, 'sudo apt-get install wpa_supplicant' in a terminal
<ilmob> ohhhh what if i'm not connected to the internet?
<ilmob> hmmm maybe I can get myself connected with WEP for now. thanks I'll try that!
<knome> hmm
<knome> wpasupplicant
<knome> is the correct one
<ilmob> hm it says wpasupplicant is already the newest version
<knome> ok so you have it installed..
<ilmob> ok so I opened up my network without any encryption, used nm-applet to select my network no encryption and roaming is enabled
<ilmob> I've been at this for 4 hours :'( help please
<knome> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ilmob> I went through all of that
<knome> yes, i was just checking.
<ilmob> I didn't get anywhere :'(
<knome> what is your wireless card?
<ilmob> no worries
<ilmob> d-link DWL-650
<knome> a pcmcia card?
<ilmob> ohh yeah yup
<ilmob> I don't have an ethernet port on the laptop
<knome> 'lsmod | grep orinoco' what says?
<ilmob> do i type that into the terminal?
<knome> yes
<knome> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<knome> meh
<ilmob> how do I type that in? nothing seems to be happening. do I type it exactly as you have it there with the | character and everything
<knome> yes
<knome> if it outputs nothing, it's ok as well.
<ilmob> says command not found
<knome> o.O
<ilmob>  do I type in the '
<knome> ah nope!
<knome> without 's
<ilmob> ahhh ok lol what do you need to know I did get an output
<knome> ok, sounds like ubuntu has loaded wrong drivers
<knome> or i'm not sure
<knome> what does 'lspci | grep DWL' say?
#xubuntu 2008-12-25
<knome> looks like there is different revisions of that card with different chipsets.
<ilmob> I get no output when i type lspci | grep DWL
<knome> k
<knome> actually what i'm wondering is how to enable wep...
<ilmob> I currently have a totally open network and still unable to connect and go to the internet
<ilmob> the computer is seeing that there is a network there
<knome> hmm...
<ilmob> I don't have an IP
<knome> i'm actually quite weaponless
<knome> have you asked #ubuntu ?
<ilmob> nope
<ilmob> i can try there
<ilmob> is it the same as xubuntu?
<ilmob> same commands and gui and everything?
<knome> this is not xubuntu specific
<ilmob> ohh
<ilmob> ok
<knome> so #ubuntu would also be ok
<ilmob> oh god this is not for noobs like i thought
<knome> it should be - usually most of the thigs work out of the box...
<knome> and i agree the ubuntu bureaucracy etc. is a bit complicated...
<ilmob> my windows laptop worked right out of the box I was set up in seconds
<knome> yes, that's what ubuntu is heading at.
<knome> however, we must reverse-engineer a lot of things and that slows the whole process down
<ilmob> I've been at this for almost 5 hours to connect to the internet and also the graphics are messed up. all the little buttons look like static like when the tv is broken and snowy
<ilmob> lol
<ilmob> it's a disaster
<knome> uhh...
<ilmob> not the OS
<knome> sounds like a really bad hardware configuration for linux :)
<ilmob> I mean my adventure in trying to get it working on a small laptop
<knome> small laptop = ?
<ilmob> vaio pcg c1vp
<knome> k
<ilmob> a lot of people have put linux distros on this machine
<knome> actually...
<knome> does it differ a lot from vaio pcg c1v[x] ?
<ilmob> no
<knome> one good bet would be to buy a cheap'o linux-supported usb wlan dongle
<knome> of course that's not the ideal solution, but at least you could get it temporarily working
<knome> and you could of course use that dongle in other machines as well if needed
<ilmob> I don't think it's the card
<ilmob> the card finds the networks
<ilmob> it's a setting for sure
<knome> all automatic should just work
<knome> did TheSheep ask you to try to  set up manual ip configuration?
<ilmob> yeah dunno how to do that
<ilmob> and quite frankly I need to know how to fix it anyways when i travel to hostels with internet
<ilmob> this is purely a travel notebook because of it's size
<knome> of course
<knome> did you get network manager running?
<knome> i remember having a problem like that
<knome> asking for wep pass even if i had wpa
<ilmob> yeah and I see my network and I took off all encryption and have it completely open and yet it says connected but when I go to firefox and enter www.google.com it comes up with a page load error because it's not actually connected
<knome> just can't remember how it was fixed...
<knome> what if you try 209.85.171.100 ?
<knome> (instead of google.com)
<ilmob> nope
<ilmob> it fails to connect because it's not connected
<knome> ok, so it's not a dns issue :P
<knome> so are you connecting to a router?
<ilmob> yeah
<knome> can you check from its settings if it sees the computer as connected?
<ilmob> yup well it's an SMC8014w-g
<ilmob> I don't know how to do that
<ilmob> i look at my windows machine and i look at other connected computers and see the linux notebook is not on the network
<knome> 192.168.0.1 on the windows pc
<ilmob> oh yeah I am in the router
<knome> so does it show the vaio as connected?
<ilmob> where would I see that?
<knome> uh...
<knome> that's a very good question
<ilmob> yeah...
<knome> maybe a tab 'status' or sth?
<ilmob> oops
<ilmob> sorry lol but that's what was in the router
<ilmob> did that help?
<ilmob> anyways i'm pretty confident we can say no it is not there
<knome> ok...
<knome> i would like to know if you could connect if you'd do a manual ip configuration
<ilmob> ok cool. how do I do that?
<knome> !ip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip
<knome> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<knome> gosh!
<robile> why do updates always have to use ADDITIONAL space. why cant they just REPLACE the old files :/
<ilmob> ok, I have no idea how to do it from those instructions. honestly like it's okay forget it\
<knome> ilmob, basically just right-click -> edit connections and edit the wireless connection
<ilmob> I'm just going to go back to windows
<robile> was nice to meet u though
<knome> ilmob, you might check that if you got wpa enabled there
<knome> ilmob, just for the sake of looking ;)
<knome> robile, updating has to use the space anyway :P
<knome> because you don't want to install remotely :P
<ilmob> ohh you mean network settings?
<knome> so you need the installation files
<knome> ilmob, yes
<ilmob> ok I'm there but i don't know what to type int the window thing
<robile> knome, ah, the size is just the install files and not the additional space that will be used after the installation?
<knome> ilmob, is there a tab "wireless security"
<robile> i diddnt know what but yes, that makes sense
<knome> robile, well, apps also get larger
<knome> robile, and you need additional libraries
<knome> robile, but want to keep the system backwards-compatible because of app X which still needs the old version
<robile> knome, no i dont, i would just want security stuff fixed. i dont need additional features or anything =)
<ilmob> no
<ilmob> but I don't have any security on my network I took it off just to see if I could get connected
<knome> robile, just enable only security updates
<knome> ilmob, ok
<robile> knome, ill try to find that, thx =)
<knome> robile, in synaptic, settings -> repositories -> tab updates
<ilmob> I'm sorry if I'm terse i'm just really tired I started this about 5 hours ago and I'm so tired of documentation and FAQs I don't understand
<ilmob> and hours of troubleshooting with people not working
<knome> ilmob, np. i can see
<knome> ...your point
<ilmob> so don't take it personally if I'm upset
<knome> i hope you will take an another look of linux later - maybe with some other HW or the same - it might be supported later
<ilmob> I'm just upset at the situation. I hate running windows ME but at least it works
<knome> i've never run windows ME
<ilmob> it's garbage but it works
<knome> only 3.1, 3.11, 95, 98, 2000, XP and Vista
<ilmob> it's not my hardware I know that if I can see the network and get signal and all that I know my hardware is okay
<ilmob> it has to be settings somewhere
<knome> ilmob, linux doesn't have the same drivers as windows
<ilmob> nothing I do works and nothing is worth this kind of stress
<ilmob> I know but others have used this card and hardware before
<knome> yes.
<robile> knome, nice thanks! go celebrate xmas now ;)
<sinbox> hehe I see you're still here ilmob
<knome> i'm sure many of these really frustrating situations could be avoided if somebody could give you live support.
<ilmob> for the novice user yes
<knome> robile, hehe, actually i did it already. for over 20 times. boooooring.
<robile> :-o
<ilmob> sinbox at this point I'm just venting before I go to my other irc chats lol
<sinbox> I had trouble getting wifi when I put xubuntu on my laptop too
<ilmob> 5 hours of not being able to get the bloody internet to work would do the same to you
<sinbox> then an hour after I got it sorted my HDD died
<knome> actually... i've battled 5+ hours to get the system *booting*
<knome> ;)
<ilmob> it's just not worth it
<sinbox> it is once it works
<ilmob> the statement that this is a great distro for novices coming from windows is pardon my french bull
<robile> whats the problem ilmob ? installing the driver or connecting to the router ?
<ilmob> connecting to the router
<knome> it's just different people have different points of time/work they can take for a thing
<sinbox> you have a french bull?
<knome> ilmob, for 90%+, it actually *is*, as everything is working out of the box :)
<robile> dont u find the network?
<knome> ilmob, you just can't disagree with that. but of course i see it doesn't help your situation a lot.
<robile> already used ifconfig / iwconfig ?
<ilmob> yeah
<sinbox> only joking  :)  relax and maybe give it a break ilmob, how many time have you rebooted since you've been trying with the wifi?
<robile> and the preinstalled networker manager doesnt work / find the network ?
<ilmob> I don;t know I have many people who would disagree with that even some of my friends who are much better at this than me
<ilmob> in fact I've been told everyone messes up their first install
<ilmob> which means it's not easy
<knome> ilmob, i've had many succesful first installs.
<sinbox> you learn from your mistakes :)
<knome> ilmob, but also, it's always *way* better if somebody who is able to sort things sets it up for you for the first time
<ilmob> I find the network fine
<ilmob> oh robile has left lol
<knome> i'm sure he will be back soon
<knome> looks like some connection problems ;)
<sinbox> ah well, if it makes you feel better ilmob my laptop has windows on it and since an update last january I have been unable to connect to wifi networks: I can see the networks but the windows wifi thingmajig says cable disconnected when you know, there is no cable
<ilmob> I've never had a problem networking with windows in my life honest to god
<sinbox> ah well
<ilmob> lol
<sinbox> you're lucky then :)  that particular update fucked up at least 7 machines I look after, and I had to do a restore point and cancel the update altogether, it removed the whole tcp/ip stack/whatever on a friend's machine, and that was on an ethernet connection
<knome> i've never had a clean connection on windows
<sinbox> as the saying goes: YMMV
<ilmob> anyways I'm off to re-install windows thanks for your help though i know you all tried hard to help
<ilmob> and it was a pleasure chatting
<knome> np.
<ilmob> it's too bad this didn't work out
<knome> maybe we'll see again.
<sinbox> maybe
<jon_high9000> hi. i have a problem on Xubuntu 8.10 specifically to do with Compiz & emerald.
 * sinbox can't help with that
<jon_high9000> ok
<jon_high9000> no problem
<knome> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
 * charlie-tca wishes he could remember that one!
<knome> which one?
<charlie-tca> compiz
<knome> hmm? :)
<charlie-tca> the bot gives a better answer than I can... ;)
<knome> hehe
<sinbox> and sends people elsewhere for help too
<knome> yeah - where they can get better help
<sinbox> ilmob is in ubuntu now :) so still trying
<sikun> i am having problems connecting to a ad-hoc network, it just doesn't connect, if its a router/ap i am connecting to it works fine
<Rakko> I'm trying to boot Xubuntu Hardy (I know it's not current) on an old computer of mine. It runs Debian fine, but the Hardy CD just drops it into a BusyBox shell. How do I fix this?
<knome> Rakko, have you tried the safe graphics mode?
<Rakko> yeah. same thing :(
<Rakko> and I have tried it with both the onboard Intel graphics and with an old GeForce 2
<Rakko> I see something here about that happening when booting from USB, but I'm booting from CD
<knome> hmh.
<knome> so you're trying to use it as live cd, eH?
<Rakko> yeah
<knome> so whn booting with usb, does it still have some problems or does it load correctly?
<knome> how much ram do you have?
<Rakko> I haven't booted from usb
<Rakko> 512 MB
<knome> what did you talk about booting from usb then?
<Rakko> because of this page: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/busybox/+question/30201
<knome> ok, so have you tested the cd for errors
<Rakko> not lately
<knome> ...so what does that actually mean? have you used it succesfully for other pcs?
<Rakko> yes
<knome> what happens if you type 'startx' in the shell?
<Rakko> I tried booting without quiet & splash
<knome> ok?
<knome> what happened
<Rakko> and it acted like it was mounting an ext3 and starting kjounalfs about a million times
<Rakko> and during that it kept talking about a read error with fd0
<knome> ...
<Rakko> s/kjournalfs/kjournald
<knome> i'm out of ideas already.
<knome> maybe you want to wait somebody more technical to turn around
<Rakko> then it goes into busybox
<Rakko> I don't see what ext3 would have to do with fd0
<knome> wel...
<knome> +l
<Rakko> oh, there was an exception on ata1.01 too
<knome> maybe you would like to append that information to one of the bugs about this.
<Rakko> ok
<Rakko> I will try startx, btw
<knome> and subscribe
<knome> yeah.
<Rakko> maybe I should try intrepid
<knome> yeah. might give better results :)
<knome> please still add the information
<Rakko> startx is not found
<knome> k
<knome> then just add info and try intrepid with better luck.
<Rakko> will try it without floppy and hard drives
<knome> if you don't want to wait/conf
<Rakko> yeah
<Rakko> I don't want to retype all the output
<knome> hmm..
<knome> !apport
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apport
<Rakko> I'm waiting for it to boot, after having disconnected the HD and FD... but now it's kind of stuck
<Rakko> keeps saying I/O error of fd0
<knome> yeah
<knome> sounds like something is broken
<sinbox> anyone knows what could cause this error:
<sinbox> make: ./mkdirs: Command not found
<knome> missing file? :)
<sinbox> hmmm, so I guess I'm gonna have to try and see if I can hunt the down the developper to find out more then
<sinbox> :/
<knome> what are you trying to build?
<sinbox> liveice-sn04
<knome> sn04 is version number, or...?
<sinbox> yes, it was the last one made, quite a few years back now, got the source from sourceforge
<sinbox> the previous versions only supported icecast and not icecast2
<knome> http://web.arm.ac.uk/~spm/software/liveice_setup.html ?
<knome> a-ha..
<knome> can you paste me a link
<sinbox> http://liveice.sourceforge.net/
<sinbox> source download: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=102722
<knome> builds ok.
<knome> is the problem in make or make install?
<knome> do you have build-essential? :P
<sinbox> I'm using checkinstall actually instead of make install
<knome> (i did ./configure and make)
<knome> so that is the problem?
<sinbox> that's when the problem appears, ./configure and make run fine
<knome> ok, let me test
<knome> should i give any arguments for checkinstall?
<sinbox> -D  so it build a .deb file
<knome> yes..
<knome> the problem occurs
<sinbox> [deleted expletive] I could have got the deb file of you if it hadn't ;-)
<knome> yup
<knome> 64bit :P
<sinbox> from looking at the mailing list archives I doubt I'll get an answer to any query I have :/
<nue> anyone here?
<sinbox> sort of
<nue> joy..
<sinbox> easily pleased then
<nue> looking for help haha.
<knome> sinbox, http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/liveice/filelist
<knome> sinbox, according to that list, you might just hack it ;P
<knome> sinbox, or do you *really* need a .deb?
<knome> just cp files into locations:)
<knome> i know it's dirty...
<sinbox> the version in the repositories does not support icecast2 unfortunately knome so I'm not sure if that would work, but I'll check the filelist against the other one to see if anythig is missing
<knome> sinbox, well you have the app already built as make succeeds.
<sinbox> dirty is good
<sinbox> ooopss offtopic
<knome> sinbox, so you don't really need anything but to have the bin in the right place
<knome> sinbox, you could also use /usr/bin
<knome> ...or just run the bin from the path you built it in
<sinbox> oh ok I get it now D'oh, sorry I'm still newbish at building programms and all that :)
<knome> np
<sinbox> so nue did you have a question?
<knome> !ask | nue
<ubottu> nue: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nue> mm.. First time using this so uh... I'm matching up FAT formats between XP and xubuntu with a USB device in trying to transfer files. However, it seems that no matter what I try, it ends up being reading as FAT 16 through fdisk on terminal. XP registers it as FAT32 but Xubutu registers it as FAT16. The thing is, Xubuntu sees the mounted device but it won't allow me to copy any files over, as I suspect it doesn't support FAT16. Alread
<knome> nue, your message got cut from "Alread"...
<charlie-tca> knome: can´t we read FAT16?
<knome> well uh, we can i suppose
<knome> and i really don't see a reason why it is recognised as FAT16..
<charlie-tca> Unless it is a factory partition FAT16 and a second FAT32 partition?
<nue> well
<nue> i already deleted all partitions
<nue> that was originally on it
<nue> so its only printing out one.
<nue> "Already attempted to format both through XP and terminal as FAT32."
<knome> nue, which xubuntu version?
<nue> 8.10
<nue> it sees the device and everything just fine... only that i can't actively move any files onto the HD.
<knome> nue, what says 'mount' when usb disc is plugged?
<nue> not sure i follow.
<knome> nue, in terminal, type 'mount' (without 's)
<knome> nue, and paste the output in...
<nue> OH.
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<knome> and paste the link for us
<nue> silly me. of course.
<nue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/92557/
<knome> looks exactly right
<nue> should i post my fdisk printout as well?
<knome> why not
<nue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/92559/
<knome> hmm.
<nue> i attempted to format with mkdosfs -F 32 iirc.
<sinbox> I guess the builds of liveice work it just clled me an Eeejit
<sinbox> :'(
<knome> Eeejit?
<sinbox> sounds like: i_iot
<knome> sinbox, ;)
<knome> nue, weird
<nue> assuming then that its just... stuck as fat16... would it be then, that xubuntu can't support fat16 formats?
<knome> meh.
<knome> have you checked the disc for errors?
<nue> lol irrelevant.
<nue> not yet.
<knome> not really.
<nue> was responding to the "meh" comment haha.
<knome> ah ;)
<knome> it is just me
<nue> "who asks about fat 16 anyway?"
<nue> oh well.
<nue> i'll try with a newer usb.
<nue> hopefully that'll work!
<knome> being fat is not really mediasexy now ;)
<nue> course not.
<knome> i've been up for 20 hours with 4 hours of sleep last "night"
<knome> it's 6am.
<knome> *that* was irrelevant.
<nue> haha.
<knome> but might lead into some failures in brain working.
<sinbox> 6 am?
<sinbox> eastern europe?
<knome> finland
<nue> christmas comes early
<sinbox> I never think about the north east  ;-)
<knome> hah
<sinbox> ah well liveice not calling me an Eeejit anymore but stuck somewhere further down the line :/
<knome> hah
<knome> sinbox, you need further assistance? :P
<knome> oh, there it is!
 * knome smacks evilbug 
<knome> ;)
<evilbug> knome- ?
<knome> triaged, fixed, patched.
<knome> the evil bug.
<evilbug> :| i don't get it.
<knome> nevermind. :)
<sinbox> hehe
<sinbox> I'lll put verbose output on in the cfg file and see what gives knome
<knome> yeah
<sinbox> progress it's now calling me a moron  I must be getting better :)
<knome> >__<
<sinbox> woohoo
<sinbox> success!
<knome> you're a dumbass?
<sinbox> that too but it's not what I meant :) >> succesfully streaming away
<knome> ok
<knome> good to hear
<sinbox> all I need to do is go where the server is and repeat the exact same operations now...
<knome> ;))
<knome> probably not that hard
<sinbox> onpe should be fine next time, I just have to travel there as I don't own the server and don't have shell access or whatever you need to do things to it from here (which is probably a wise move from the admin ;-) )
<knome> hah
<knome> is it far away? (like [n]k km?)
<knome> eh. good night ;)
<knome> see you later.
<sinbox> nope not that far away but I'm the lazy type
<sinbox> night night
<knome> :]
<sinbox> or rather day day
<knome> yes...
<knome> ->
<sinbox> thanks
<ilmob> ok lol after many grueling hours and the help of many apparently my computer boots to ipv6 instead of 4
<ilmob> is there a way to get xubuntu to boot to ipv4 instead of 6? I can't find any documentation on this or I'm simply just not understanding it much like this entire linux experience
<ilmob> lol
<Rakko> I got Intrepid to boot
<nue> seems to mirror my experiences too, and i'm about 3 weeks in =(
<FreeFull> Is there a #xubuntu-offtopic?
<Rakko^> Ok, I'm in Intrepid... but my hard drives don't show up. At all. As in, there are no /dev/hd* files. Help, please.
<Rakko^> (using LiveCD)
<FreeFull> Rakko^: What about /dev/sd*
<Rakko^> yes, the DVD drive is there
<Xyverz> Rakko^: your drives are PATA?
<Rakko^> oh, wait a sec... DVD is /dev/scd0
<Rakko^> yes, PATA
<Xyverz> huh.. haven't worked with PATA in a long time.  *sighs*
<Rakko^> I see! My drives are sda, not hda.
<Rakko^> Why would PATA drives show up as sda*? Did something change in the past few years in the IDE drivers?
<FreeFull> All hard driver are sda now
<FreeFull> Hard drives*
<FreeFull> Or rather, sd*
<Rakko^> Wow
<Rakko^> thanks
<Xyverz> huh.  I didn't know that had changed.
<Xyverz> shows you how much I've been paying attention.
<Rakko> yep
<Rakko> good night and merry christmas.
<boritek_> hello, i want to connect from a xubuntu8.10 machine to a local ubuntu8.10 machine on the same LAN with pyNeighborhood but if I run it via sudo, scanning is failed, if without sudo, it sees some folders but it cant mount (since not enugh privilege)
<boritek_> anybody?? plz help!
<TheSheep> boritek_: add your user to the fuse group
<boritek_> TheSheep, ah, good idea, tx, i am checking this right now
<boritek_> i shall log out and in again for this
<boritek_> i suppose
<boritek__> TheSheep, i added me to the fuse group and relogged but the situation is the same
<boritek__> i cant mount
<boritek__> or it fails with sudo
<boritek__> but i cant understand why it fails with sudo at all?
<boritek__> and cant see the shared folders
<tingle> hello, how can i use the meta keys in a xterm terminal? for example alt-1, alt-2 ect for windows switching in irssi
<TheSheep> tingle: disable the shortcuts in preferences
<krkrklllyt> Hi. I need to remotely access a remote machine. What software do I need to use?
<krkrklllyt> lol, that was funny
<krkrklllyt> I need to remotely access a windows.
<TheSheep> the simplest way is just ssh
<TheSheep> you need an ssh server running on the remote machine, and an ssh client on yours
<TheSheep> ssh client is installed by default on all ubuntus
<moof_> can anyone give me some help configuring my wlan card?
<krkrklllyt> yea, but can I access it graphically using SSH? i don't remeber if it was possible, TheSheep.
<TheSheep> krkrklllyt: if you ssh with -X, you can start graphical apps over ssh tunnel
<krkrklllyt> hm
<TheSheep> krkrklllyt: they will run on the remote machine, but display its windows on yours
<krkrklllyt> ok, but the machine I need to access is a Windows XP.
<TheSheep> ah, then ssh is out of question
<krkrklllyt> yep :(
<TheSheep> how about remote desktop?
<TheSheep> !rdesktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdesktop
<Odd-rationale> krkrklllyt: you can iether use rdesktop, or install a vnc server on windows.
<TheSheep> !rd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rd
<TheSheep> hmm
<Odd-rationale> !info rdesktop
<ubottu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 134 kB, installed size 480 kB
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: I was expecting a factoid :)
<Odd-rationale> yeah, i know...
<keb> if you have windows xp home you might have to download something from microsoft for it to act as a server
<krkrklllyt> I tried Vinagre, it comes by default, but when I type the IP it returns me an error. Connection to host "XXX" was closed.
<Odd-rationale> i think you could just google for vnc server windows or womthing...
<Odd-rationale> krkrklllyt: you need a vnc server running on windows...
<Odd-rationale> vinagre does not do rdesktop... at least not yet...
<krkrklllyt> hm, let me try this rdesktop :(
<krkrklllyt> ok, rdesktop is the command line app. whats the gui for it? tsclient?
<TheSheep> there are several
<TheSheep> serach for remote desktop in synaptic
<krkrklllyt> tsclient solved :)
<krkrklllyt> thank you all
<krkrklllyt> and merry xmas
<keb> :)
<moof_> could i get some help configuring my wireless card for xubuntu? not exactly sure what's wrong.
<TheSheep> !wifi | moof_
<ubottu> moof_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<moof_> well, let me explain a bit. i have the hardware drivers for my wireless card activated, but when i try to start wifi-radar it gives me the error "No wifi-device found. Exiting."
<swiftarrow> just installed xubuntu 8.10 on Dell Vostro 1510 and I have no sound
<swiftarrow> Help please!  Noobie here, with mute computer... using xubuntu 8.10 64 bit on Dell Vostro 1510 Audio codec is ALC 268.  Where do I go from here?
<TheSheep> swiftarrow: you have a volume control on your panel?
<swiftarrow> TheSheep: thank you for your reply.  No I do not
<swiftarrow> I tried to add it via add topanel, but it wouldn't show up either.  Furthermore, although it seems to play the audio files, no sound comes out
<TheSheep> swiftarrow: you can add the volume control by dragging it and dropping to the panel from the list
<TheSheep> swiftarrow: what files are you trying to play? mp3? they need a codec installed
<TheSheep> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<swiftarrow> Thanks, I know about that, and installed the necessary codecs
<TheSheep> swiftarrow: try starting alsamixer from terminal and make sure it's not muted...
<swiftarrow> Ok, now the control is there, Im going to try and test it
<swiftarrow> The Sheep: now it does play, but there is a constant varying click, seems to go faster and slower... And it does not belong in this track.  I have listened to it before... Thanks so much that it is making noise now though...
<TheSheep> swiftarrow: check the buffer size in your player, if it has such an option...
<swiftarrow> TheSheep: the clicking seems to go up in intensity with the volume of the song that I'm playing.  I'm using Listen Music player, I dont see any buffer size.  Will try with Movie player
<swiftarrow> BTW, the song just ended, and the clicking petered out after the song
<swiftarrow> Movie Player does the same thing... the frequency of the clicks and their intensity is directlly proportional to the intensity of the sound file being played!
<TheSheep> not sure how to get rid of it
<swiftarrow> is there any way to re-install the audio drivers?
<TheSheep> that wouldn't help
<TheSheep> it's not windows :)
<swiftarrow> This is very strange....  Yea, sorry... Is it possible to reload the audio kernel modules?
<swiftarrow> perhaps download new binaries?  What packages should I look for?
<swiftarrow> I know there are proprietory drivers for Nvidia, and the NIC, is there anything similar for the Realtek ALC 268 (that's apparently what I Have)
<TheSheep> no, they are built into kernel
<TheSheep> it's not the drivers
<TheSheep> do you also have it with other sound files?
<TheSheep> or sound from other applications?
<swiftarrow> I just tried using the sound recorder, it llists four inputs: Capture, Capture 1, Digital, and Front Mic Boost.  Only Capture 1 registered any levels, although it did not seem to record what I said.  When playing it back, again the clicks, proportional to the intensity of the sound (this time an even frequency, about 2 or 3 per second, indicating to me that it recorded at a high level)
<swiftarrow> I do get the system beep without any clicks.
<TheSheep> swiftarrow: try muting the mike
<swiftarrow> Trying it
<swiftarrow> Awesome!! You are a genius.  Can you please explain what made you think of this?
<swiftarrow> It's clear sound now
<swiftarrow> Thank you so much
<TheSheep> the sound you were playing was recorded back
<TheSheep> I guess
<swiftarrow> So the Mic is accepting input all the time?
<swiftarrow> not just when recorrding?
<TheSheep> apparently
<swiftarrow> so it was feedback.... Thank you so much... Your the Guy!
<swiftarrow> Now I've got to go to bed.  You've made my day.  Hope someday I'll be versed enough to pass the favor on.
<Odd-rationale> some netsplit...
<excalibas> hello, I want to send a file via bluetooth but I dont know how, "gnome-obex-send" says command not found; I can start bluetooth file sharing but I dont know how to send. anny help please? Im on  Intrepid
<Odd-rationale> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Odd-rationale> I don't have any experience with bluetooth devices on linux... so that all i can point you to... :(
<TheSheep> excalibas: install gnome-blouetooth
<excalibas> TheSheep, I have this already
<excalibas> I can run bluetooth file sharing, but I dont know how to send...
<slow-motion> hi
<excalibas> and reciving files doenst seem to work, I get a message asking if I want to acept and then nothing happens...
#xubuntu 2008-12-26
<moof_> how do i get xubuntu to work with my wireless card?
<Shaba1> pray moof
<Shaba1> But really
<Shaba1> My intenal adapter on my laptop was picked up and turned on autoMAGICALLY by xubuntu.
<Shaba1> with windows I have to manually press a button on the laptop to get it to turn on.
<moof_> supposedly my wireless card is compatible with xubuntu, (have the drivers and everything) but xubuntu sees things another way i guess.
<moof_> wifi-radar keeps telling me that i actually don't have a wireless card.
<Shaba1> hmmm
<Shaba1> I have not idea moof_
<Shaba1> I am just glad that mine works.
<Shaba1> I use wicd Becasue I read somewhere on some page that it was better then nm-applet
<knome> what is wifi-radar?
<Shaba1> Well that worked fine in the previous version of xubuntu before I upgraded to 8.04
<knome> Shaba1, for most people, nm-applet should work ok. honestly.
<Shaba1> Now it works but I do not get a icon for signal strength on my status bar/panel
<knome> i know many people disliking it for several reasons, starting from some decisions made by the developers on how to make it "better"
<Shaba1> I think its a programming error with wicd though
<knome> but that's offtopic already
<Shaba1> true knome
<moof_> honestly i'm a total linux newbie, i'm sort of looking for a windows-esque wireless network utility.
<knome> moof_, what's wrong with nm-applet?
<knome> it's quite straightforward
<moof_> ok, i'll install nm-applet
<moof_> i'll be right back with the results
<knome> it should be installed by default in xubuntu
<knome> and running
<moof_> run program nm-applet?
<knome> yep.
<knome> then you should have an icon in the system tray
<moof_> when i run nm-applet nothing happens.
<knome> do you have system tray in your panel?
<moof_> all i have is applications and places
<moof_> if i'm understanding your question right
<knome> ok, add system tray
<moof_> it says that i already have system tray but i don't see it.
<knome> hmm.
<knome> an icon with two monitors?
<moof_> ah, yes.
<knome> it is nm-applet
<moof_> wired network connection
<knome> yes.
<moof_> yep i have that
<moof_> sorry for my ineptitude
<knome> nm-applet doesn't want to connect with wifi if you have wired connection
<knome> but once disconnected, see what happens if you left-click the icon
<knome> or you could click it now
<moof_> ok, so disconnect from my network?
<knome> basically you should do that, yes
<knome> actually eh
<knome> nope
<knome> looks like they've patched this
<knome> now you can connect to wired *and* wifi
<moof_> well i just disconnected.
<moof_> what now?
<knome> if you left-click the icon, you should see a list of available networks
<moof_> left click vpn connections, configure vpn?
<knome> nope.
<knome> there should be a list
<moof_> all i have is "wired network" and that's it.
<moof_> no, none.
<knome> if you right-click, is wireless enabled?
<moof_> if i right click all i have is a checkbox for "enable networking" and "edit connections"
<knome> ok.
<knome> you used ndiswrapper, right?
<moof_> no, i already have a driver for my wireless card installed
<knome> how?
<moof_> i didn't think ndiswrapper would be necesary
<knome> (and what is the carD)
<moof_> atheros 802.11
<knome> how did you set up the drivers?
<moof_> applications > system > hardware drivers
<moof_> when i selected it that was the only driver i had on my system.
<knome> which driver is it?
<moof_> also i installed hostapd and madwofi-tools
<moof_> madwifi-tools
<moof_> *
<moof_> "support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards.
<moof_> and "Support for 5xxx series of Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards"
<knome> moof_, what output does 'iwconfig' give in terminal?
<moof_> every one says "no wireless extensions."
<knome> ok, so somehow it is not recognised
<knome> did you boot after installing the drivers?
<moof_> not immediately afterwards but i did about an hour after installation.
<knome> yeah ok
<moof_> just out of curiosity how would i find out my wireless card again?
<knome> 'lspci' / 'lshw'
<moof_> yep it's the atheros
<knome> can you paste the complete card name/model
<moof_> "01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<knome> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766169
<knome> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=863777
<knome> have you read those through?
<moof_> what's the xubuntu equivalent of the "system" menu?
<moof_> like i said, all i have is applications and places.
<knome> moof_, applications -> system
<moof_> can i just sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper?
<knome> i have no experiences on ndiswrapper and don't know if it would help.
<knome> just had a quick look on the forums
<moof_> yeah you're probably right. after all it says i DO have the driver.
<moof_> i can't see how ndiswrapper could help me with this.
<moof_> if it helps i'm using an Eee PC, however i'm not using the modified Eee xubuntu.
<Shaba1> Ok I cannot help
<Shaba1> but what is Eee PC?
<knome> moof_, a-ha!
<knome> moof_, see this: http://array.org/ubuntu/
<knome> moof_, afaik, the 2.6.27- series doesn't work. might as well. i'm running 2.6.24- on my eeepc on intrepid.
<knome> Shaba1, it is a small pc.
<moof_> sorry i'm dense, what exactly does that mean i have to do?
<knome> Shaba1, http://array.org/ubuntu/
<Shaba1> huh?
<knome> moof_, add the repository(-ies) to your ubuntu installation and install the eeepc-kernel packages
<Shaba1> What was that knome
<knome> Shaba1, wrong link. ;) right one: http://eeepc.asus.com/global/index.html
<Shaba1> was that about my panel icon issue
<Shaba1> oh ok
<knome> that is eeepc.
<Shaba1> I just wanted to know what it was
<knome> Shaba1, what was your panel icon issue? :)
<squeee> Hi, I was thinking about installing xubuntu, and tried running it using the disc before installation, and I'm stuck at a command prompt, should I reset and try again, or try the command to start up the desktop(which I forgot)?
<knome> squeee, this might be a known bug or some problems.
<knome> squeee, "startx"
<squeee> "xinit: No such file or directory (errno 2): unable to connect to X server" and errno 3
<moof_> alright, let's see (hope) this works :(
<moof_> dang, no dice
<moof_> that should've worked
<Shaba1> the wicd icon does not show up in that top panel
<Shaba1> althougth Iknow the program is working since I can get online
<knome> Shaba1, ah, that one..
<Shaba1> yep that one
<Shaba1> I will figure it out
<Shaba1> it does not matter since the program still works
<Shaba1> but i just like to have things the way they were suppose to be
<knome> sure
<moof_> ok knome i installed the eeepc custom kernel from the site you gave me.
<moof_> now wifi-radar and other wifi based applications should work?
<knome> moof_, when you boot, make sure the eeepc-kernel is selected in grub
<knome> after that - they should
<moof_> yep i got that
<moof_> "no wifi-device found. exiting."
<moof_> christ.
<knome> which kernel did you select?
<knome> /you have
<moof_> the eeepc kernel
<knome> which kernel version number? ;)
<moof_> dunno, let me restart
<knome> no!
<knome> :)
<knome> 'uname -a' in terminal
<knome> or 'uname -r' for the kernel revision only
<moof_> linux ubuntu 2.6.27-8-eeepc
<knome> ok
<knome> try to add the hardy repository
<knome> and install 2.6.24-*
<knome> and use that
<moof_> so you want me to install hardy?
<moof_> because i was using intrepid before.
<knome> nope
<knome> just add the hardy repository
<moof_> how do i do that?
<moof_> sorry.. hah
<knome> like you added the intrepid one
<knome> ;)
<moof_> ok.
<moof_> so you want me to add the hardy kernel?
<knome> yes, that is what i'm doing
<moof_> will that still be compatible with my computer
<moof_> if everything else is intreped
<knome> should. if not, just choose other kernel in grub. :)
<moof_> alright, i'll try it.
<moof_> thanks for all of your help by the way
<knome> it works for me so i'm relatively sure it's ok
<moof_> be right back.
<knome> np
<moof_> http://array.org/ubuntu/setup-hardy.html
<moof_> do i need to follow all of the instructions are only down to the download eeepc kernel?
<moof_> or*
<knome> let me have a look
<knome> suppose you could just D/L the kernel here: http://array.org/ubuntu/setup-hardy-alt.html
<knome> and install the deb package
<knome> but just adding the repository and installing the package is also ok
<knome> you get the same result, basically
<sikun> why would a the load avg of my laptop be in the 5's ?
<knome> sikun, you're running some cpu consuming processes?
<knome> or your cpu sucks
<knome> ;)
<sikun> oh hell.. i just got this laptop.. it overheats
<sikun> runs like a POS
<sikun> i'm about ready to throw it out a window
<knome> sikun, you can see 'top', 'htop' or 'powertop' (you might need to install the latter two)
<sikun> ye
<moof_> ok so knome
<knome> moof_, yes?
<moof_> i'm going to be right back with the results
<moof_> (hopefully)
<moof_> so don't go anywhere
<knome> sure. i will be here.
<squeee> So I used the CD self scan and it said it found errors in 18 files, is that a problem with the .iso?
<knome> squeee, or the burning process.
<squeee> Well, I was hoping that there was a confirmed problem with the iso because I can't do much about the burning
<knome> did you check the checksums
<squeee> Don't know how
<knome> !checksum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checksum
<knome> squeee, you need to check it in windows?
<squeee> What am I checking? The iso?
<knome> squeee, the checksum. do you have ubuntu installed somewhere or do you need to check it in windows?
<knome> squeee, and yes, the is
<knome> o
<squeee> Then I need to do it in windows
<knome> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso#checksum
<knome> squeee, see that ^
<squeee> I'm running Vista, I don't have that directory
<moof_> hey
<knome> moof_, hello. it works or not?
<moof_> knome when i try to install it it just says that the new version of intrepid is up to date
<knome> a-ha..
<moof_> i did everything in the instructions.
<moof_> but i did notice that the commands for installing both would be the same
<knome> so you went from synaptic?
<knome> moof_, ^ ...or?
<moof_> sorry, synaptic?
<knome> basically you *should* be able to install several kernel versions with *no* problem
<knome> moof_, how did you try to install the package? D/Ld it and double clicked?
<moof_> i followed the instructions on the site you showed me
<knome> http://array.org/ubuntu/setup-hardy-alt.html - this one?
<moof_> yeah.
<knome> so at which point did you get that output?
<moof_> after sudo apt-get install linux-eeepc
<knome> ah.
<knome> you should already have the older kernel
<knome> you only needed the first 7 steps
<knome> i should've been more verbose :)
<knome> in grub, do you see the 2.6.24-* kernel?
<moof_> i can reboot and check?
<knome> sure.
<moof_> k, rebooting.
<moof_> all i get in grub are 2.6.27-9-generic and recovery 27-9-eeepc and recovery and 27-7-generic and recovery
<moof_> and memtest86+
<knome> hmm..
<knome> apps -> system -> synaptic
<knome> search for "linux-image". what gives?
<knome> (you should see 2.6.24-* as installed)
<moof_> should i boot in the eeepc kernel?
<knome> not necessary.
<moof_> well i need to boot in something
<knome> nope.
<knome> just go to synaptic and search
<moof_> what am i searching in synaptic?
<knome> 'linux-image'
<moof_> ok searched
<moof_> top i have linux-image-debug-386
<moof_> linux-image
<moof_> moblin-image-creator
<moof_> etc
<knome> yeah. anything which has something to do with 2.6.24 ? :)
<moof_> no
<moof_> jumps from 2.6.25 to 2.6.23
<knome> ok, do you have the .deb packages still somewhere
<knome> (on the eeepc)
<moof_> how would i go about finding that out?
<moof_> (sorry for noobish-ness once again)
<knome> you downloaded them from that page? and saved to somewhere, right?
<knome> (most possibly ~/Desktop, where ~ is /home/yourusername)
<moof_> no, i never downloaded anything from the page
<knome> a-ha!
<moof_> i just used the terminal
<knome> ok, you need the packages
<knome> Download, step 2.
<moof_> oh wow.
<moof_> http://array.org/ubuntu/setup-hardy-alt.html
<knome> and then with terminal, proceed to the directory with them
<moof_> so do everything on that page?
<knome> and supply command at 5.
<knome> that's what you need.
<knome> 2. and 5.
<knome> basically.
<knome> just forget everything else
<moof_> alright
<moof_> i'll let you know what happens
<moof_> brb
<knome> and then just boot and look for the 2.6.24-* kernel in grub
<moof_> is it necessary to put the file it requested i download on a flash drive?
<knome> no.
<knome> just put it *anywhere*
<moof_> ok, so just download it?
<knome> yes.
<moof_> ok, it's all downloaded
<moof_> now sudo dpkg -i linux-image*.deb linux-ubuntu-modules*.deb ?
<knome> yes, in the dir the files are
<moof_> ok i know this is going to piss you off, and i'm sorry, but the files i downloaded are on the desktop. how do i go to that location?
<moof_> i really am a newbie.
<moof_> haha
<knome> in terminal, just type 'cd Desktop' (note the casing)
<moof_> ok, thanks
<moof_> :)
<moof_> ok it's running.
<moof_> be back after restart
<knome> yeah.
<moof_> still no 2.6.24 in grub
<moof_> is that indicative of anything?
<knome> really?
<knome> hmm.
<knome> maybe try again and paste the output of dpkg in ...
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<moof_> ok
<linuxman410> i use xubuntu on my main computer i do not use windows is that safe
<moof_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/93020
<knome> a-ha!
<moof_> hmm?
<knome> moof_, maybe try dpkg -i linux-image*.deb
<knome> moof_, and then linux-ubuntu-modules-*.deb
<moof_> "error processing linux-image*.deb (--install): cannot access archive: no such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing: linux-image*.deb
<knome> moof_, cd Desktop?
<moof_> yes.
<knome> a-ha yes i se
<linuxman410> does anyone here use xubuntu as main desktop
<knome> linuxman410, yes.
<knome> moof_, you sure you downloaded *both* of the fileS?
<moof_> here i think i know what's wrong.
<moof_> be right back.
<knome> np.
<knome> i'm starting to be a bit unfocused unwillingly since it's 5:30am
<moof_> what time zone are you in knome?
<linuxman410> does preload work on xubuntu
<knome> linuxman410, preload?
<knome> moof_, utc+2 (finlanf)
<knome> *finland
<linuxman410> yeah i read about it on a linux user group website it makes ubuntu boot faster
<knome> linuxman410, it will work on xubuntu then.
<moof_> are you a native fin?
<knome> linuxman410, the basic architecture is the same, xubuntu just uses xfce as desktop instead of gnome (+ some other minor differences)
<knome> moof_, yes :)
<moof_> your english is excellent.
<moof_> i thought you were american or british. hah.
<knome> thanks.
<knome> oh, heh
<linuxman410> i have done converted  2 of my neighbors to using xubuntu and ubuntu
<knome> i'm better at writing/reading than speaking/listening though it works ok as well
<knome> linuxman410, great to hear.
<moof_> that's normal for europeans and asians.
<moof_> normally because they're taught english through books rather than speaking
<moof_> ok, restarting.
<knome> moof_, yeah. but my english always gets better when i'm abroad for a few days
<moof_> let's see what grub says this time.
<knome> good luck :)
<linuxman410> i like xubuntu it runs good on my p4
<moof_> certainly, hah.
<moof_> knome, when do you normally go to bed anyway?
<knome> moof_, too late. :D
<linuxman410> the slowest machine i got it to run on was a 500mhz with 256 ram
<knome> moof_, normally as in when i have to wake up, about 2am
<knome> moof_, or 1am. :)
<moof_> haha
<moof_> got the day off i'm assuming?
<knome> linuxman410, you can run it with even lower specs, but it will be slow
<moof_> xubuntu will run on anything
<moof_> it's really amazing in that regard
<knome> moof_, christmas holidays until mid january
<linuxman410> wow i did not know that
<knome> the older xubuntu versions run with older pcs better
<knome> 8.10 really needs 256 ram to be at least somehow usable
<keb> i like 7.04 for old machines
<knome> keb, not a bad choice ;)
<linuxman410> i am running it on p4 1.8 and 1 gig of ram and dvd burner and 40 gig harddrive
<knome> that's way over the min specs
<moof_> agh my eeepc is running dual systems, linux and xubuntu because i don't have a flash drive at the moment (haha) and eeepcs don't have cd drives
<linuxman410> it runs good though
<keb> by "old" i mean p3 700 with 384MB
<moof_> lol, *windows and xubuntu
<moof_> sorry, i'm tired too i guess.
<knome> i'm running amd64 dual-cpu 4600+ with 4 gigs ram
<linuxman410> i do not run windows at all any more
<keb> there is a nice eeebuntu distro and custom kernel
<linuxman410> i have not run windows in about 8 to 10 years
<knome> keb, the array.org ubuntu repository works actually quite nice. :)
<keb> yes
<moof_> i'm running a dimension e521 with amd 64 processor 3200 1 gig ddr2
<moof_> :(
<moof_> ok, knome grub now shows both 2.6.27 and 2.6.24
<moof_> what now?
<keb> wow nice
<knome> moof_, select the 2.6.24-* and boot to it.
<knome> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/93024/
<knome> there's my setup :)
<knome> it's a bit outdated though
<linuxman410> that is a great setup
<moof_> better than mine haha
<knome> hmm. i also have an a6 wacom tablet
<moof_> i ended up getting this one from my friends mother
<moof_> who got a "virus" on it
<moof_> and sold it to me for 70 bucks
<knome> but think of upgrading that as i get a new *TABLE* to fit it in.
<moof_> holy crap
<moof_> knome you are a god.
<knome> not really. i'm just investing in computers rather than many more things
<linuxman410> i bought a old compaq p4 2.53 and 768 megs ddr ram and a dvd/cdrw and 40 gig harddrive and i put ubuntu on that one
<knome> and i also do need these things to work
<moof_> ok wifi-radar works now etc etc
<moof_> so
<linuxman410> i buy computers cheap at work and turn them in linux boxes
<moof_> now do i just boot in the .24 kernel?
<knome> moof_, second
<moof_> from now on?
<knome> moof_, wait :)
<knome> moof_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=839215&p=5252796
<moof_> how much space does each kernel take up?
<moof_> i have really limited hard drive space. haha
<knome> mm. actually quite a lot.
<knome> but it is way safer *not* to remove any kernels
<knome> i mean, safe not to remove the newest
<moof_> here's a question
<moof_> i used wubi to install xubuntu due to lack of flash drive or cd drive
<knome> yes
<moof_> so is there any way to delete windows to free up the space for xubuntu?
<knome> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<knome> basically it is hard to resize the root partition, becuase you can't run the system from the filesystem if you're resizing it
<knome> but yes, you can remove windows partition and mount it to for example /data
<knome> or /home
<linuxman410> be right back have to restart just updated
<moof_> could you rephrase that for me?
<knome> moof_, ouch.
<knome> :)
<moof_> lol, sorry
<moof_> im a noob
<knome> moof_, i suppose you only have one linux partition
<moof_> ?
<knome> ok, let's go one lever up
<knome> *level up
<knome> or down,
<sinbox> stay in the middle
<knome> moof_, what does 'mount | grep ext' say in terminal?
<moof_> something about mounting a cd or a distribution
<moof_> i assume
<knome> paste the output, please :)
<moof_> oh
<moof_> haha
<moof_> sorry
<moof_> -_-
<knome> np
<moof_>  /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<knome> ok, so you have one partition for ubuntu
<knome> it is mounted as /
<moof_> ok
<knome> if you'd want to resize that partition, you'd need a flash drive or any other distro
<knome> but you can remove the windows partition ('mount | grep fat') and create a new partition for ubuntu
<knome> mounted in, for example, /home
<knome> so all that space would be reserved for your files in /home
<knome> and everything else is in the / partition
<knome> you get it? :)
<moof_> so what you're saying is that i can essentially delete windows
<moof_> and use the space left over for linux?
<knome> yes.
<knome> how many gigs HD do you have?
<moof_> it's the eeepc so not many
<knome> yeah, but how many ;)
<moof_> what's the command?
<knome> df -h
<knome> and check the /host/ubuntu ... and tab size
<moof_> 16 gigs
<moof_> haha
<knome> ok.
<knome> that's enough
<moof_> ipods are bigger than that
<moof_> lol.
<knome> i have the 4gig version
<knome> so i'm really strict on what i install
<knome> ;)
<moof_> yeah, but i'm running windows on it
<moof_> and by me i of course mean
<moof_> the previous owner
<moof_> installed windows
<moof_> hence all of this hassle
<knome> that was the linux partition size
<knome> but anyway uh
<knome> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<knome> you want that package to handle the partitioning
<knome> *package=application
<moof_> ok, so once i install gparted
<moof_> what do i do?
<knome> run it and ask me
<moof_> ok.
<knome> (you can find it in system->partition editor)
<moof_> alright the partition editor is opened
<moof_> yeah, i know that much
<moof_> haha.
<knome> ok - what do you see
<knome> i suppose two partitions?
<moof_> yes
<moof_>  /dev/sda1
<moof_> and unallocated
<knome> unallocated?
<knome> what's the size?
<moof_> that's what it says under partition
<knome> ok
<moof_> 3.94 MiB
<knome> ok, looks like wubi is doing some magic.
<knome> you don't have windows
<moof_> dude, i know for a fact i have windows
<knome> hmm...
<moof_> could something be wrong that would give me this result?
<knome> nope.
<knome> could the eeepc have two hds?:P
<moof_> ohh
<moof_> hold on
<knome> yes
<moof_> ok so i clicked on the button in the top right that says "/dev/sda"
<knome> yes
<moof_> and it's a drop-down that has
<knome> and there is /dev/sdb
<knome> ? ;)
<moof_> called it
<moof_> that one is 15.03
<moof_> GiB
<knome> and filesystem fat32 ?
<moof_> how would i find that out?
<knome> oe ntfs
<knome> *or
<knome> read it on the filesystem tab! :P
<moof_> ntfs yes
<moof_> gotcha i just realized that
<moof_> sorry.
<knome> ok, that's the windows partition
<knome> do you need any files from it?
<moof_> both of them say ntfs.
<moof_> no.
<knome> ...both?
<moof_>  /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<knome> uhm.
<knome> i must say i'm a bit clueless
<knome> i have absolutely no experience on wubi
<knome> let me read a few forum posts
<moof_> that's alright
<moof_> i'm assuming the /sda is xubuntu
<knome> mountpoint /
<knome> ?
<moof_> because it's only 3.76 whereas the sdb is 15
<moof_> mountpoint? i'm sorry.
<knome> the tab mountpoint
<knome> what do they say in both sda and sdb
<moof_> i'm not seeing a mountpoint tab
<moof_> all i have is partiotion, filesystem, size, used, unused, and flags
<moof_> partition*
<knome> hmmmmm
<stweston_> anyone know how to configure a 2nd HDD to show up in the filesystem?
<knome> stweston_, a new unformatted one?
<stweston_> not necessarily.
<knome> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<stweston_> it currently has a 2nd install of xubuntu, but I would like to get it to be read by this HDD.
<knome> stweston_, once or infinitely?
<stweston_> ... so that I can wipe the other HDD clean, and have more space, ultimately
<stweston_> sorry, but what do you mean?
<knome> stweston_, sounds like infinitely.
<stweston_> okay. I guess so
<knome> stweston_, read the links ubottu pasted
<knome> moof_, hmm.
<stweston_> sure. thanks.
<knome> moof_, i'm all confused by both being ntfs.
<knome> moof_, maybe you should wait for somebody else or ask for example #ubuntu (this ain't xubuntu specific)
<knome> moof_, 16gigs is going to carry you far
<moof_> but if most of it's being taken up by windows
<moof_> it doesn't really mean much
<knome> moof_, from the df -h output it looks like you have 16gigs in ubuntu
<knome> moof_, or eh
<knome> not really ;)
<moof_> would you like me to paste bin the df -h output?
<knome> moof_, the free space in that output of course
<moof_> because i'm not really sure  how to read it
<moof_> ha
<knome> moof_, ok, put it in pastebin
<moof_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/93039/
<knome> a-ha..
<knome> interesting
<knome> really interesting
<knome> i'm actually even more confused
<moof_> oh god.
<moof_> haha
<knome> looks like the sdb is windows, yes. maybe.
<stweston_> okay...
<knome> moof_, maybe ask somebody else who has experience on wubi
<moof_> alright will do
<moof_> how much free space do i have though?
<moof_> haha
<moof_> sorry..
<stweston_> question: can secondary internal HDDs be detected by primary HDDs, if connected by an IDE cable?
<stweston_> sorry - I think I phrased that wrong.
<knome> moof_, 1.38 in / and 2.5G in /host
<stweston_> or maybe I didn't? I dunno.
<knome> stweston_, possibly your hdd is *detected*
<keb> stweston_ the HDDs dont detect anything
<stweston_> oh.
<knome> keb, you have experience on wubi?
<keb> stweston_ do you mean master and slave on primary and secondary ide channels?
<keb> knome no
<knome> k...
<knome> moof_, #ubuntu might be your best shot right now :)
<stweston_> yes; they're both Master, and they are on separate channels.
<moof_> alright, thanks for all of your help tonight knome
<moof_> one last question
<knome> moof_, np.
<moof_> what do i ask them?
<moof_> exactly?
<knome> moof_, you have installed *ubuntu with wubi and you want to use all the HD with ubuntu. what do you do :)
<keb> stweston_ then what is the question ?
<knome> moof_, and see http://xubuntu.org/contribute - if you at any time feel you want to give something back.
<stweston_> sorry, the question is how can xubuntu detect the secondary IDE channel?
<stweston_> well, first, is it hardware or software?
<moof_> alright, will do.
<keb> stweston_ it does automatically during boot up
<moof_> thanks a bunch. see you later (maybe)
<knome> moof_, see you, and have a nice day/night
<stweston_> that's not what I mean...
<knome> stweston_, what do you have in /media ?
<stweston_> I mean, how can I /mount/ the 2nd HDD into xubuntu?
<stweston_> lemme check
<keb> stweston_ but if your bios doesnt see the secondary ide channel, linux probly wont either
<knome> keb, it *won't* if the bios doesn't :D
<stweston_> it does, though.
<stweston_> it's detected in BIOS
<knome> keb, there is not that much black magic ;)
<keb> well sometimes an old bios doesnt see large disks
<stweston_> it's not large.
<stweston_> it's about 4 gig
<keb> stweston_ is the 2nd HDD partitioned and formatted already?
<keb> you can use gparted to see it
<stweston_> it currently is running Xubuntu, as well.
<stweston_> so, I'm not sure if they're formatted correctly, but they both run Xubuntu.
<stweston_> is anyone there?
<knome> stweston_, yes. did you find something in /media ?
<stweston_> only cdrom and floppy
<knome> k
<stweston_> I don't know how I could really help, so...
<knome> i'm too tired to be really concentrated anymore. sory
<knome> *sorry
<knome> maybe ask later again
<stweston_> oh. that's fine.
<stweston_> thanks anyway, though!
<keb> normally the automounter can do it for you if it finds the partitions
<keb> but you can also create the mount point directory in /media or /mnt and manually mount to it
<stweston_> is there some way to hard-wire it so that it mounts, or does it not matter?
<keb> if you put an entry in /etc/fstab it will always mount
<stweston_> and how would I go about that? I've got the links up, but I don't understand them.
<keb> do you know which partitions are on the drive?
<stweston_> only one, I think; the one(s) with Xubuntu on it.
<keb> do you know what the system calls that partition?
<stweston_> not really.
<stweston_> I know there's a swap partition, I think.
<sinbox> do you want to keep that other ubuntu install on the 2nd drive?
<keb> if you go to your menu and find System, Partition Editor you can see what is where
<stweston_> no
<stweston_> okay.
<keb> but dont change anything ;)
<stweston_> no partition editor
<keb> oic
<stweston_> ? what do you see?
<keb> what if you start a terminal and type gparted
<stweston_> lemme check
<stweston_> the program isn't installed. I'll do that.
<keb> ok
<stweston_> done
<stweston_> wait - it says "only root may run gparted"
<stweston_> how do I get to root? (please pardon the noobishness)
<keb> yes thats a safety feature.  type gksudo gparted
<stweston_> okay
<stweston_> there we go
<stweston_> okay.
<keb> you should be able to see all your hard disks and what the system calls them
<stweston_> it shows up!
<stweston_> yes
<stweston_> /dev/sdb, sounds right
<keb> and how they are formatted and which are bootable
<keb> well it has to have a number at the end too
<stweston_> hm....
<stweston_> okay. it's sdb1
<stweston_> ext3 filesystem
<stweston_> now, how do I get into there?
<keb> well gparted may give you a mount option in its menus or right click thing
<stweston_> okay.
<keb> if not, at least you know what it is called
<stweston_> I think it's mounted, but I can't find out how to open it up.
<stweston_> the folder, I mean.
<keb> if you type 'mount' in a terminal, you will see where it is mounted
<sinbox> 5am not a good time to mess with the system
<sinbox> night night all
<keb> night
<stweston_> okay.
<stweston_> night!
<stweston_> so, then...
<keb> did you find it
<stweston_> how do I open the filesystem?
<stweston_> I know where it is, I found a file with that name, but...
<stweston_> I can't find the program it opens with...
<keb> did you see it listed in the output of the mount command
<stweston_> I can't type that for some reason. is it 'cause Gparted is open?
<keb> ah yes could be
<stweston_> okay
<stweston_> there we go.
<stweston_> so, I typed in mount, and got a whole long list. should I search for something?
<keb> it should have a folder path listed next to it in the mount output
<stweston_> okay
<stweston_> wait... next to what?
<keb> look for sdb1
<stweston_> okay...
<stweston_> I don't think it lists it.
<stweston_> it only shows /dev/sda1
<keb> ok
<keb> what do you want to call the other partition and where do you want it to appear?
<stweston_> what do you mean, exactly?
<keb> well you can give it a name
<stweston_> yes
<stweston_> okay... I think I'm confused.
<keb> for example, if you want to call it xubuntu2 you could mount it at /mnt/xubuntu2 or at /home/stweston_/xubuntu2
<stweston_> oh. well, I'm thinking of just having it as extra space once I'm ready.
<stweston_> in the meantime, I just need to see if there's anything I need to take across.
<keb> for example, if you want to call it extraspace you could mount it at /mnt/extraspace or at /home/stweston_/extraspace
<stweston_> okay.
<keb> to do that, you need to mkdir the mount point at the right place
<stweston_> gotcha
<stweston_> I think.
<keb> and then you can mount it
<stweston_> so, how do I go about that?
<keb> mkdir /home/stweston_/extraspace
<stweston_> okay...
<stweston_> well, how would I get it to link to the other HDD?
<keb> mount /dev/sdb1 /home/stweston_/extraspace
<stweston_> okay.
<keb> oh, you are saying you want the whole partition to be added to an existing partition ?
<stweston_> no
<stweston_> well, maybe.
<stweston_> somewhat.
<keb> that would involve the LVM which comes with xubuntu but i dont know about
<stweston_> LVM?
<keb> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<keb> hmm
<stweston_> hm?
<keb> the bot was sleeping on the job
<stweston_> I honestly don't know what I'm trying to do, but I think it involves erasing the HDD I have, and adding it to the filesystem of this primary HDD.
<stweston_> at least, if that's possible.
<keb> yes that is possible and that is what the LVM is for
<stweston_> and how do I access LVM?
<keb> it can be installed using synaptic "lvm2" but then you have to read the howto document to use it
<stweston_> hm...
<keb> er, thats not the command to install it
<stweston_> any other alternatives?
<keb> well what i suggested above with mounting, will let you use the drive within your home directory as extra space
<stweston_> okay
<keb> the tradeoffs are here http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/benefitsoflvmsmall.html
<knome> ok, good nig... day
<knome> ->
<keb> :D
<stweston_> sweet!
<stweston_> it actually mounted into the folder!
<stweston_> now, how do I erase the disk?
<keb> are you sure your files are in there?
<stweston_> I think so...
<stweston_> well, how do I copy programs?
<stweston_> such as OpenOffice.org?
<stweston_> and from where?
<keb> you usually dont copy programs, you install them using synaptic
<stweston_> okay. that works.
<stweston_> then I'm good to go.
<keb> data is the only thing that needs to be copied
<stweston_> okay. I didn't have any data in the first place, so...
<stweston_> yeha.
<stweston_> yeah*
<keb> what about your old /home folder in the other drive
<stweston_> it has the other stuff.
<stweston_> sorry - misunderstood.
<stweston_> I didn't have anything important on my 2nd HDD.
<keb> ok
<stweston_> so, just select all the folders and press delete?
<stweston_> or what?
<stweston_> all the folders in extraspace?
<keb> yep
<keb> make sure you are pointing to the right ones ;)
<keb> yes
<stweston_> okay.
<stweston_> hm...
<stweston_> permission denied.
<keb> ok
<keb> open a terminal and type mount
<stweston_> okay...
<keb> if it says read-only or ro next to that folder you will have to re-mount it
<stweston_> yup. sdb1 shows up
<stweston_> okay...
<stweston_> it says rw, but it won't let me.
<stweston_> won't let me write, I mean.
<keb> probly only root can erase it
<stweston_> oh...
<stweston_> so, then how do I do that in terminal?
<stweston_> or do I need to reboot the system?
<keb> nope
<stweston_> into the other one and then do some "unwanted" command?
<keb> did you mount it using sudo ?
<stweston_> yes
<keb> ok then type sudo unmount /dev/sdb1
<stweston_> unmount: command not found
<stweston_> and yes, I typed Sudo
<keb> and then mount it again using sudo mount -o user,rw /dev/sdb1 /home/stweston_/extraspace
<keb> oops umount
<stweston_> okay.
<stweston_> okay. done
<stweston_> and it shows up, too.
<keb> excellent
<keb> now you might be able to delete stuff
<stweston_> ^.^
<stweston_> how so?
<keb> either with the graphical file manager or with a command
<stweston_> what command?
<keb> rm -rf /home/stweston_/extraspace/*
<stweston_> wait... lemme try this first...
<stweston_> permission denied all across the board.
<keb> oic
<stweston_> add sudo?
<keb> sudo rm -rf /home/stweston_/extraspace/*
<stweston_> gotcha
<keb> yep, but that is reserved for when you are sure you know what you are doing ;)
<stweston_> okay... XD
<keb> because it can wipe out the whole system if you arent careful
<stweston_> it's almost done...
<stweston_> I was careful.
<keb> you could also have used gparted to format the drive from scratch, but i didnt know you wanted to do that at the time
<stweston_> oh...
<stweston_> well, it's all good
<keb> night
<stweston_> 'night
<Seomah> hi all
<Seomah> anybody here?
<Look4Help> hi tehre... is anyone about?
<Seomah> i need help to change my screen res. to 1024
<XaeroOne> Hi guys
<XaeroOne> I used the live cd of xubuntu 8.10 I am able to ping the computers in the lan and also view the modem config in the browser http://192.168.1.1 but not able to access any site.
<XaeroOne> Page not found error
<XaeroOne> any quickfixes
<XaeroOne> ?
<tingle> hi i would like to set a keyboard shortcut so i can maximize application i open but im not sure how i already looked in applications>settings manager>keyboard>shortcuts and then i added a new them but not sure how to add my shortcut
<tingle> nevermind i just found out there is a shortcut by default to maximize a window in xfce
<tingle> its alt+f5 if someone would like to know..
<boerni> in which package can I find the Programs k7burn k6burn etc?
<TheSheep> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<TheSheep> boerni: search there :)
<boerni> I already found it. cpuburn
<tingle> good for you :)
<boerni> I miss under xubuntu something like eix under gentoo. fast package searching
<tingle> boerni: apt-cache search <search>
<tingle> is java messy? i need java for a new application but i like my clean install xD
<imanaligator2> can anyone give me a tip of a easy to use ftp server with an easy gui
<vidd> ftp server with gui? or ftp client?
<vidd> imanaligator2, im not sure why you would even need a gui with an ftp server....but if it is the client you want with a gui, then try gftp
<imanaligator2> no its the server, i would like to find one where i can easily set permissions, folders, create users etc. without having to touch a conf file
<imanaligator2> i used serv-u for my windows iinstallation earlier, and that was very easy
<imanaligator2> there i could set up virtual folders and such as well
<vidd> so why not get serv-u's linux version?
<vidd> nvmd
<vidd> imanaligator2, kproftpd looks like it might fit the bill
<vidd> http://www.howtoforge.com/proftpd_web_interface_gui_tools
<imanaligator2> great, i'll have a look at that, thnx for the tip
<vidd> imanaligator2, ProMA  might fit the bill as well...
<vidd> same page
<vidd> BTW, i found this link by googling "linux ftp server gui"
<vidd> it was the fourth link
<tingle> what java package do i need if i want to run on application on java? maybe this one? sun-java6-plugin
<vidd> sun-java6-plugin is for your browser.....but it will bring in -jre....which is what you need
<tingle> imanaligator2: pure-ftpd install it and you can login on your normal account and you can acces you home dir by default
<vidd> tingle, that is not what imanaligator2 wants
<vidd> he wants virtual hosting....
<tingle> vidd: thats to bad..
<tingle> vidd: how can i cli see what the package sun-java6-plugin holds?
<vidd> im sure there is a way.....
<tingle> yeah me too
<vidd> ive installed -plugin so many times on so many machines, i just KNOW what packages will come with it =]
<tingle> vidd: yeah no problem, i dont doubt your awnser
<tingle> vidd: just wondering so i can check package in the futhure whitout haveing to ask in #xubuntu or what ever
<vidd> but if you JUST want to run the apps (stand-alone, not in the browser) you want -jre (Java Run-time Environment)
<tingle> vidd: yeah i just installed it, it worked thanks
<tingle> vidd: the command i was looking for is apt-cache show packagename
<vidd> yeah....just found that too....
<vidd> resistance is futile....google is your friend.....
<vidd> =]
<Seomah> hi all i need to change my screen resolution to 1024. Someone knows how?
<vidd> Seomah, is it listed in your settings manager?
<Seomah> i just can change it from 800x600 to below
<Seomah> i edited mu xorg.conf but didn't work
<vidd> sounds like your video card driver is not properly detected by HAL
<Seomah> i can't even find drivers for it in the web. it's an old sis 300/200
<Seomah> there's a lot of post about this but all of them recommend editing the xorg.conf
<Seomah> wich i did but didn't work
<keb> sometimes the monitor isnt detected properly, expecially if you turn on the computer before the monitor
<vidd> did you ever get 1024x800 on windows with this card?
<Seomah> yes
<Seomah> with windows i didn't have any problem (of this kind)
<vidd> did you turn the monitor on b4 or after you booted?
<Seomah> mmm at the same time, maybe before
<vidd> did you see the Bios POST duruing boot?
<Seomah> can it be problem of the monitor and not of the graphics card?
<vidd> yes it can
<Seomah> yes i saw the post, i entered the bios to see if the card was woeking properly
<Seomah> *working
<vidd> hrm
<keb> in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log it might show which resolutions were rejected at bootup
<vidd> in terminal, run xrandr
<vidd> pastebin the results
<Seomah> it says maximum res. 800x600
<vidd> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Seomah> want to see it all?
<vidd> yes
<Seomah> 1 sec
<vidd> then pastebin the results of "lspci"
<Seomah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/93212/
<Seomah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/93214/
<Seomah> in xrandr the resolutions are the same as in display settings
<vidd> yeah....i see that
<Seomah> the graphic card is correct, is the one i have
<vidd> Seomah, have you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg yet?
<vidd> (as root)
<Seomah> not yet
<Seomah> do i make a sudo dpkg...
<Seomah> 1 sec
<vidd> if you do, try setting the video to "vesa"
<vidd> if "vesa" is auto-selected, see if you can find "Sis"
<vidd> btw...we know its a problem of the card and not the monitor =]
<vidd> Seomah, if these don fix you up, im out of ideas =\
<Seomah> when i tipe that line it says actions in conflict -e and -r
<Seomah> are you sure of the spelling?
<keb> there is no space after dpkg
<vidd> Seomah, dpkg-reconfigure is one word...not two
<Seomah> 1 sec, I'm in
<Seomah> just browsing it
<vidd> (good...hes on a different machine =])
<Seomah> me?
<Seomah> not
<Seomah> i'm in this one
<vidd> your talking to us on the machine that is having the issue?
<Seomah> just finished, it asked me lots of things about the keyboard and nothing about graphics - i think
<Seomah> i'm talking in the problematic machine - I just have one monitor here
<keb> yes they keyboard is handled in the same reconfiguration
<Seomah> the line bewteen
<keb> -y
<vidd> kbm switches FTW!
<Seomah> i'm going to retry
<vidd> *kVm hehe
<Seomah> nothing there about graphics
<Seomah> just the same, more about my keyboard
<Seomah> at least the keyboard keeps running fine :)
<vidd> dpkg-reconfigure --phigh xserver-xorg
<vidd> (might be -phigh)
<Seomah> ok
<Seomah> yes it's -phigh
<Seomah> it just showed that a backup file is done
<vidd> i mess that one up alot =]
<vidd> Seomah, delete  the xorg.conf file and run "sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg" again
<Seomah> ok
<Seomah> argh just the same
<Seomah> questions about my keyboard and nothing about graphics
<vidd> well...my toolbox is now empty =\
<Seomah> it's very annoying to have big letters and a small desktop
<Seomah> thank you for your time anyway vidd
<vidd> maybe you could splurge on a new used display adaptor =]
<Seomah> well the hardware is ok
<Seomah> maybe i just have to get used to this resolution
<Seomah> it's more the feeling of not being able to do this that gets me mad
<tingle> hehe i know what you mean Seomah
<tingle> have you tried googling for your awnser?
<Seomah> oh yes there's lots of people with this problem but I can't get it fixed
<Seomah> and I can't find a suitable driver for my card
<knome> Seomah, has there anybody with same problem/card solved it?
<Seomah> yes, some people edited their xorg.conf and added some video modes
<Seomah> i tried it but it doesn't work
<knome> Seomah, with the same card and everything?
<Seomah> my xorg keeps resetting
<vidd> Seomah, have you rebooted after you changed the video modes in xorg?
<Seomah> well not with the same card
<Seomah> yes i rebooted, first just the interface with ctr alt backspace, then again the whole pc
<vidd> when you set up the xorg, set the driver to "vesa" and add the resolutions
<Seomah> where should i add that line? in which section?
<vidd> one moment....
<vidd> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/93229/ this is my xorg
<vidd> you will need line 69 and 71 to match the output from lspci
<vidd> line 70 is where you set the driver to vesa
<vidd> lines 81-89 will need some editing to properly match lspci output as well
<Seomah> i don't have line 71 as is
<vidd> are you looking at mine? or yours?
<Seomah> mine doesn't have any line with BusID
<vidd> so...add it
<Seomah> with the same values?
<vidd> the busID is from lspci
<vidd> what does your lspci say your card is again?
<Seomah> 01:03.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 300/305 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev 90)
<Seomah> the bus ID is 01:03.0 ?
<vidd> no, PCI:1:3:0
<Seomah> ok
<vidd> dont forget the quotes
<Seomah> ok the only thing different is in driver, i put "vesa"
<Seomah> is it ok?
<vidd> no....
<Seomah> do i have to put sis also?
<vidd> your Identifier = "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 300/305 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter"
<Seomah> yes i have that in the proper lines
<vidd> Driver = "vesa"
<Seomah> i mean that is different and the driver and the pci ID
<Seomah> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/93235/
<vidd> yeah
<Seomah> that's my xorg now
<vidd> pfft...i see the issue.....
<vidd> drop line 5
<vidd> line 5 says "disregaurd the settings here and get the settings from "FBDev"
<vidd> whatever that is =\
<Seomah> oh well
<Seomah> i guess i'll try to reboot the X
<vidd> good luck...and give me aN UPDATE =]
<Seomah> i try it now and come back in 1 minute... if it works
<Seomah> if not, it will be more than 1 minute :D
<vidd> hehe
<Seomah> just to make sure... do i do ctrl+alt+backspace or reboot the whole pc?
<vidd> backspace
<Seomah> ok back in 1 min
<Seomah> pfft now i'm in 640x480
<Seomah> at least i can see something
<Seomah> i think i'm switching back to the old copy of xorg at least for the moment
<Seomah> ok back to the start
<Seomah> are you there vidd?
<vidd> yeah
<Seomah> i think i surrender
<Seomah> i got back my original xorg and i don't have that option line
<vidd> remove the BusID as well
<vidd> and the (rev 90)
<Seomah> now i have an empty org. should i add again those lines from lspci?
<Seomah> 1 sec
<vidd> let me pastebin what you SHOULD have....
<vidd> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/93266/
<Seomah> this is my whole xorg now, the original of the system: # xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
<Seomah> #
<Seomah> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<Seomah> # values from the debconf database.
<Seomah> #
<Seomah> # Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
<Seomah> # (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
<Seomah> #
<Seomah> # This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
<Seomah> # if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
<vidd> HEY!!!!!!
<Seomah> # package.
<Seomah> #
<Seomah> # Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
<Seomah> # in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
<Seomah> # here are ignored.
<Seomah> #
<vidd> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Seomah> i just typed too fast and without lookin - sorry
<TheSheep> happens
<vidd> lucky my xchat didnt crash =]
<TheSheep> vidd: yet :P
<Seomah> ok i'm editing the xorg again
<vidd> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/93266/
<vidd> just copy/paste that
<Seomah> yes that's what i'm doing, going to reboot now
<Seomah> hi again
<vidd> any luck?
<Seomah> nothing good, my list of availabe resolutions is shorter
<Seomah> now is only 800x600 and 640x480
<vidd> actually....that is GOOD news
<Seomah> uh?
<vidd> change the driver from "vesa" to "sis"
<Seomah> ok
<vidd> it tells us that the resolutions set in xorg are being looked at
<Seomah> ok rebooting
<vidd> and?
<Seomah> the same, just that the resolution list is the original, with more resolutions
<Seomah> maximum is 800x600
<vidd> TheSheep, is there another "default" video module besides vesa?
<TheSheep> vga, it's even more pprimitive
<Seomah> now i have "sis"
<vidd> Seomah, set the device to "vga"
<TheSheep> I hate sis cards with a passion
<vidd> me too
<Seomah> i'd have to agree by now :D
<Seomah> i just noticed my xorg is being overwritten with ever reset
<Seomah> i don't have any line for drivers now
<Seomah> any change i do is erased and a new xorg is put in place
<vidd> pure evil
<Seomah> it's the evil elfs living in my pc
<Seomah> before the were just annoying but i think they got organized now
<vidd> Seomah, yeah...they unionized =]
<vidd> its HAL
<vidd> he's in the background, looking at your xorg and saying "Im sorry Dave, I just cant do that...."
<Seomah> :DDDDD
<vidd> lets try an experiment....
<Seomah> i'm all for trying new things
<vidd> uninstall HAL (sudo apt-get remove hal) and set up your xorg
<vidd> use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to get keyboard and mouse set up
<vidd> otherwise, when you reboot, you wont have access to the keyboard and mouse in x
<Seomah> do you mean i can be left with no input?
<vidd> well...you would be able to [ctrl]+[alt]+[f1] into tty and access cli
<Seomah> ok going to try
<vidd> if all goes horribly wrong, reinstall hal
<vidd> or fire the evil elf union =]
<vidd> 9nvidia makes some cheep video cards....)
<Seomah> lol try to find a pci card now
<vidd> funny you should say that.....
<vidd> i just picked one up at WalMart 2 weeks ago
<vidd> my old card wasnt good enough for the new Command and Conquer games (only reason I have a windows machine)
<vidd> that old card is now sitting in a drawer collecting dust
<knome> ...c&c?
<knome> can't you run them under wine :P
<vidd> not the new ones
<knome> who wants the new ones
<knome> :)=
<roy_hobbs> What's the little circle button in the title bar of a window in XFCE?
<knome> roy_hobbs, sticky.
<The_Saker> Hi everybody
<knome> roy_hobbs, if it's enabled, the window will show up on all the workspaces
<roy_hobbs> ahh
<The_Saker> All my panels have dissappeared after I access some Russian website.  how can I restore them?
<roy_hobbs> thanks - would never have figured that out because i don't use multiple workspaces
<knome> The_Saker, o.O : alt+f2 -> xfce4-panel
<knome> roy_hobbs, if you want, you can disable the icon
<The_Saker> knome: ok. let me try
<knome> roy_hobbs, (settings manager -> window manager -> "button layout" -> remove the second icon (tooltip: Stick))
<The_Saker> knome: you are a pro!!  thanks a lot, my panels are back!
<The_Saker> knome: you have any idea why my panels got shot while I was surfing?
<roy_hobbs> ah, thanks knome
<knome> The_Saker, not really. it is a known bug anyway that the panels disappear.
<roy_hobbs> Another question, how come the menu editor only displays a few of the items in my menu
<The_Saker> knome: anyway, thanks a lot for the help.  man, I was really getting freaked out by this! thanks A LOT!
<knome> roy_hobbs, hmm?
<roy_hobbs> If I right click on "Applications" > Edit Menu it takes me to the menu editor
<knome> The_Saker, np
<The_Saker> bye everybody, thanks for being here!
<roy_hobbs> listed there are only 4 items
<knome> roy_hobbs, the "--- include ---" -item includes system menu
<roy_hobbs> ahh
<knome> roy_hobbs, built from .desktop files
<roy_hobbs> i see
<CaptNemo> Hmm, I thought there was a package I could grab with Synaptic called gtk-devel or something that would fetch the entire GTK development environment in one shot but I can't find it.
<TheSheep> gtk development environment?
<CaptNemo> Yeah, the libs and the widget designer and examples, and the whole bit.
<TheSheep> "the" widget designer? there are several...
<CaptNemo> I thought there was a shortcut package somewhere in Synaptic that would fetch the whole mess at once.
<TheSheep> and for which language?
<CaptNemo> It's difficult for a newb to know which packages to fetch.
<knome> CaptNemo, these "shortcut" packages are called meta packages, by the way.
<CaptNemo> C and/or C++
<TheSheep> well, just grab any gtk tutorial and it will tell you what you need...
<CaptNemo> Ahh, good.  Learn something every day.  :)
<CaptNemo> Hmm, okay I'll do that.  Thank you.
<TheSheep> CaptNemo: you want libgtk2.0-dev and libgtk2.0-doc
<TheSheep> CaptNemo: and either glade or gazpatcho
<TheSheep> devhelp is useful too
<CaptNemo> Cool.  Ahh, I think I found what I had read about:  libgtk2.0-dev
<TheSheep> it's not a meta package, it only contains the headers for the library
<Seomah> hi again - now I have a problem
<Seomah> how to reinstall Hal?
<Seomah> vidd, you there?
<TheSheep> I don't think reinstalling would help
<Seomah> i removed hal and i'm left with no input
<Seomah> neither my keyboard nor my mouse work now
<TheSheep> O.o
<Seomah> I'm here because i rebooted from my cd
<Seomah> obviously :D
<TheSheep> ok, chroot to your install and install hal back
<vidd> Seomah, [alt]+ctrl]+[f1]
<vidd> will get you into tty
<Seomah> yeah i can enter tty
<Seomah> then i do the apt get install hal
<vidd> once you are in tty, you dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vidd> no....
<Seomah> i tried but it doesn't work
<vidd> try fixing xorg first
<vidd> ah
<TheSheep> vidd: I thik the new xorg requires hal...
<TheSheep> not sure though
<vidd> TheSheep, no....
<Seomah> the dkpg-reconfigure works apparently, but then i exit tty and the graphics are still
<Seomah> and it asks me for a date but i have no input
<vidd> Seomah, you need to restart x....
<Seomah> i restarted the whole pc
<TheSheep> vidd: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#X.Org%20Input%20Devices
<vidd> in tty, run the reconfigure, then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Seomah> ok trying it - it will be a long while
<CaptNemo> TheSheep, would you recommend glade or gazpatcho for a newb?
<keb> hmm. Xorg.0.log does not contain the record of attempted video resolutions anymore in 8.10
<TheSheep> no idea, glade is longer around and has more tutorials...
<CaptNemo> TheSheep, True.  I thought I read somewhere that glade is at the end of its life.
<TheSheep> nah, it's still kicking
<CaptNemo> haha
<CaptNemo> TheSheep, Well, it may still be kicking but I believe I read that it's old and not recommended for new development.  If that's true then a newbie should not standardize on it.
<keb> brasero is not able to mount dvds created with iso9660 v3
<keb> but the system can see them ok
<keb> Seomah did you see this page http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsispart1.shtml#24
<Seomah> taking a look now tx keb
<vidd> hey.... wb Seomah
<Seomah> hi vidd
<Seomah> i had to reinstall the system, got stuck without keyboard or mouse
<sinbox> no need for those
<Seomah> :d
<Seomah> keb, that web just says to: Just place all modes you wish to use in the list of modes in the Screen-section of your XF86Config(-4)/xorg-conf
<keb> do you have a direct mental interface
<vidd> so when ya re-installed, did ya get the right resolutions?
<keb> Seomah pretty much, but it also gives conditions where it won't work regardless
<Seomah> mmm i have plenty of those thank you :D
<Seomah> it says it should work with 1024x800
<Seomah> *768
<sinbox> resolutions can be a pain
 * sinbox is worried by xorg.conf
<nikolam> hi. I did something stupid: I did jigdo-lite jaunty-alternate-amd64.jigdo
<nikolam> to download new release and gave him DVD image to compare
<nikolam> But it is downlading and downloading and.. uhhh
<nikolam> here it is output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/93341/
<nikolam> I think he is downloading same .iso over and over again..
<nikolam> Should I delete all data it downloaded and just get an .iso over http, like before?
<nikolam> Or it is building a Dvd of a new release somehow?
<vidd> get the image over http or ftp
<nikolam> Co just to be clear. He was downloading same .iso like multiple times for no reason?
<keb> looks like it had the whole image already downloaded
<vidd> well...jaunty is the next release due out in april
<nikolam> Maybe it would behave if I was giving it CD image to compare instead of DVD?
<vidd> so no "official" support HERE for it
 * vidd does not use jigdo
<nikolam> keb I see no image as it, It made dir of packages with 1.8GB data in it
<vidd> perhaps try bittorrent?
<nikolam> vidd It is not about release. It is about jigdo-lite ....
<nikolam> ok. Thank guys. I will figure it out.
<vidd> there is a "connection time out"
<vidd> this coulds be because you are trying to get an image that is being updated
<nikolam> vidd yes and after that it continues .. multiple times
<nikolam> ok ok.
<vidd> try it with a current release and see if you have the same issue'
<nikolam> I will download with wget next time and not try to play smart
<nikolam> ;,,,)
<vidd> hehe
<vidd> it could also be your ISP throttling your connection
<vidd> this is why i say "try with a version you know is not going to be getting changed halfway through the download"
<nikolam> vidd I think not, I have 78-79K Max, anyway.
<nikolam> I use 8.04 for myself
<vidd> did you get that via jigdo?
<nikolam> But I figured that after all problems with 8.10 After release I should do something about 9.04
<nikolam> vidd, yea yea, dont mention jigdo anymore, argh ;)
<vidd> there were problems with 8.10?
<nikolam> vidd yup with that nasty CD/DVD opening bug. Maybe not fixed still
<vidd> hrm...havent heard of it
<nikolam> And I see many stupid bugs in 8.10 not happening in 8.04
<nikolam> so to me 8.10 is regression. I am sticking to LTS
<nikolam> But I make new packages for it and also I would try to test 9.04 all the way to make shure it does not happen again with final
<vidd> the only thing i dont like about 8.10 is that recommends are installed by default
<nikolam> vidd, Whaaat? Recommends are-installed automatically????
<vidd> destroys the whole "xubuntu is lighter then ubuntu" theory
<nikolam> vidd That is just braindead. I don`t like it at all
<nikolam> Is there a bug about that issue?
<vidd> its deliberate
<vidd> its a "feature" not a "bug"
<nikolam> Did anyone in Ubuntu was sayin why?
<vidd> "because Debian did it years ago"
<nikolam> Lets post a bug so that everyone see `wontfix`
<vidd> or along those lines
<nikolam> So when I install, like, gedit, synaptic pulld whole Gnome? ;,,)
<vidd> something like that
<vidd> probably will pull all of ubuntu in
<vidd> not just gnome
<nikolam> Aargh
<vidd> especially if someone had "ubuntu-desktop" as a recommend
<knome> nikolam, echo 'apt::Install-Recommends "0" ;' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01ubuntu
<knome> nikolam, knome changed status as fixed
<vidd> i install cli-only and run the command knome just posted
<vidd> knome, that isnt a fix
<vidd> the issue remains
<knome> it is, for single user/installation ;>
<vidd> that is only a "work-around"
<knome> bah
<sinbox> I  had never heard about RIMM until about 3 minutes ago
<sinbox> :/
<vidd> nikolam, i dont think synaptic pulls recommends in (yet)
<vidd> but apt and aptitude do
<vidd> sinbox, rimm?
<sinbox> exactly what my thoughts were vidd : Rambus RDRAM memory
<sinbox> now I know why my friend got given that computer
<vidd> isnt that like "extinct ram"?
<sinbox> yep, it got extincted by the dinosaurs in fact
<vidd> not only did it have to be installed in pairs, but MATCHED pairs
<sinbox> I'm not even gonna start installing something on that machine waste of time, and he wouldn't have money to buy memory even if he could find some
<vidd> his board probably cant handle more ram
<nikolam> vidd I would expect that synaptic do and apt does not. uhh
<nikolam> sinbox, maybe you should search on ebay or something. Someone who doesn`t know what it is, like you could sell it chep :)
<vidd> nikolam, so far as I know, sysnaptic does not pull rules from apt.conf directory, but from an internal source
<nikolam> vidd anyway, those recommended packages install is no issue for us at LTS :)
<nikolam> For next.. few years :)
<sinbox> nikolam, I'll give it away on freecycle, some poor soul is bound to go for it thinking they're getting a great deal, just like my friend did.
<vidd> nikolam, anyone that still has RIMM (aka "hasnt sent those old relics to the scrap heap") know they have a gold mine (if their stuff still works)
<vidd> sinbox, you could probably hock the ram for more then he paid for it....
<Seomah> vidd, I'm happy i solved the problem
<vidd> how much ram he got?
<vidd> Seomah, how?
<Seomah> if anyone has problems with the resolution ask me how
<sinbox> 128Mb of RAM on there: low end as it gets, and I am suposed to install XP for him so he can run cubase for his course
<Seomah> vidd, i had to add to lines to the xorg: the horizontal and vertical refresh rates
<Seomah> look my xorg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/93360/
<sinbox> haha! I have resolution problems on my other box Seomah, so I might pick your brain.
<vidd> Seomah, well...yeah...so it knew what kind of monitor you have
<Seomah> it's lines 27 and 28
<Seomah> you have to know the values, from the manual of the monitor
<stweston> how do I edit files within terminal?
<Seomah> at least for me it has worked
<stweston> such as, editing as root?
<nikolam> stweston, with nano command. ctrl-x for exit, it asks to save it
<stweston> gotcha
<vidd> Seomah, yeah...that is in my xorg that i showed ya b4
<Seomah> stweston, the easier thing for me is sudo mousepad name_of_file
<nikolam> stweston, sudo nano /path/file
<stweston> gotcha
<Seomah> vidd, but if i put something more it doesn't work
<Seomah> vidd, it has to be just those two lines
<stweston> now, how do I make it so that the disc this links to always loads on boot?
<nikolam> Seomah, What graphic card you have? look with lspci
<stweston> er... on login?
<Seomah> nikolam, i have a sis 300/305 - but now i solved my problem
<vidd> nikolam, he has an achient SIS card
<nikolam> ok :)
<Seomah> ancient is a nice way to say it :D
<nikolam> Im my natural language, SIS means TIT :)
<Seomah> crappy old is another
<vidd> Seomah, get you a post-it or something and attach those lines to the monitor
<vidd> in case you need them again =]
<Seomah> :DDD
<Seomah> i found a post about that, but had to take out some lines
<stweston> hello? I'm trying to mount /dev/sdb1 on startup. is it possible by editing a file?
<vidd> nikolam, where ya from? west verginia?
<nikolam> vidd :)) Nope, Europe, Serbia
<vidd> stweston, yes, /etc/fstab
<stweston> okay. thanks... I think.
<stweston> so, then... "sudo mousepad /etc/fstab"?
<vidd> nikolam, here in america, "sis" is a nickname for "sister"
<nikolam> stweston, or gksu mousepad :)
<stweston> okay.
<Seomah> in case you want to read it (and know spanish :D ): http://aprendiendoateclear.wordpress.com/2007/03/18/resolucion-de-pantalla-en-ubuntu-kubuntu-y-xubuntu/
<nikolam> vidd yes yes, I know :)
<vidd> so you see my point yet?
<Seomah> ok now, after 10 hours i can change my resolution. Now to connect to the lan :DD
<nikolam> Seomah, Ahh, don`t know spanish, shame on me :)
<Seomah> the important thing is the code at the half
<vidd> Seomah, that should be rather painless (unless of course ya mean wifi)
<Seomah> vidd, i just took off the "Option DPMS" and it worked
<nikolam> Seomah, please include exact monitor model/type so that someone could find it when searching with keywords on google.com
<Seomah> vidd, i don't know, but i want to have a remote desktop between my xubuntu and a windows XP
<stweston> okay... so I've been working on editing fstab just now so that I can mount /dev/sdb1 on boot... tell me if this is right:
<nikolam> Seomah, To use Xp desktop on ubuntu or vice versa
<stweston> /dev/sdb1	/home/stweston/extraspace	auto	none	0	0
<vidd> to linux from window, windows to linux, or both?
<Seomah> my monitor is a Samsung SyncMaster 710N, and my graphics card is a SiS 300/305
<Seomah> vidd, both
<Seomah> vidd, master would be windows
<vidd> Seomah, linux has vncviewer built in by default....
<stweston> anyone see problems?
<nikolam> Seomah, I think you have rdp client included in xubuntu default install
<Seomah> the idea is having linux running in the old pc without monitor or keyboard and accesing from the new pc
<vidd> so go to your M$ machine and install a vnc server
<sinbox> I see problems everywhere: they think they're ok.
<nikolam> Seomah, I was thinking, put that monitor info on your blog
<stweston> XD
<sinbox> sorry stweston I know nothing about fstab :)
<stweston> okay. 's fine
<Seomah> nikolam, ahh i thought but that is not my blog sorry
<stweston> well, I think I've put in the right properties; if not, I'm assuming it will let me know.
<sinbox> have you made a backup of your stab before editing it though stweston ?
<stweston> no, I haven't.
<stweston> should I?
<sinbox> fstab*
<vidd> stweston, ALWAYS
<stweston> gotcha. thanks
<sinbox> always a good idea when editing files to make a backup first, then again I have a very short memory
<stweston> for the tip, I mean.
<Seomah> ok time for me to have dinner here
<Seomah> vidd, thanks so much for your help today
<vidd> as much of a help as i was....
<Seomah> and to all the others
<vidd> =]
<Seomah> cya :)
<nikolam> Seomah, 710N can do 30-81 horizontal and 56-75 vertical
<nikolam> Ok, I got ot go now, Cu l8r all :) bye vidd
<asdf-> can someone point me to information regarding xubuntu's security with the default install?
<asdf-> i can't find anything at the main website
<nikolam> asdf use Firestarter firewall, it is easy to mantain. Also set root password and secure grub . Look at help.ubuntu.com
<asdf-> nikolam, thank you
<sinbox> I thought there was no root in *ubuntu?
<asdf-> so xubuntu needs extra configuration before it is ready to be connected to the net?
<nikolam> Every *nix have root. In Ubuntu root have no password to you can`t use it, and that is ok. But i think it is wise to set it.
<sinbox> it's fine on a vanilla install asdf
<sinbox> then again my sendmail seems to be using a lot of CPU when I never use it
<asdf-> thank you
<nikolam> asdf great thing about *buntu is that it does not install any services by default. Desktop distro.
<stweston> what command do I use to browse files in the file manager (such as Thunar)?
<stweston> nevermind! I found it! ^/^
<CaptNemo> command?  not sure I understand the question.
<stweston> found it. sorry
<stweston> well, I meant what terminal command could I use to open up thunar to a mounted device.
<CaptNemo> ahh
<CaptNemo> thunar
<CaptNemo> lol
<stweston> yes
<CaptNemo> or sudo thunar if you want root privileges while browsing.
<stweston> yes. thank you
<CaptNemo> yw
<stweston> I don't think I want any sudo access to this particular file, though.
<stweston> it's a 2nd HDD
<CaptNemo> yeah, best to not use root unless you have a real need.  but if you want to use thunar to change file permissions and such then you have to be root.
<CaptNemo> (If you're messing around with the system)
<asdf-> anyone have a tutorial for getting wifi up and running on xubuntu? info on ubuntuforums.com requires ndiswrapper which is not installed
<CaptNemo> what version of xubuntu?
<asdf-> 8.10
<CaptNemo> hmm, I just use the built-in network manager
<CaptNemo> It handles wired, the built-in WiFi, and my external 3.5G modem.
<nikolam> I use wicd instead of Network manager. It is nice and won`t connet if i don`t want to
<asdf-> under Applications -> Network ... there is no Network Manager or WICD
<sinbox> vidd you around?depends on your wifi adaptor really asdf: it can be quite frustrating
<CaptNemo> Yeah, wicd is very popular.  I'm considering switching because I would like to run a script when a connection is established and wicd has that ability.
<sinbox> oopss mixed my lines
<nikolam> asdf-, System , under System
<nikolam> there is wicd in packages.ubuntu.com
<asdf-> nikolam, not listed
<CaptNemo> Altho it seems that Network Manager can also run up/down scripts but I have not figured out how yet.
<asdf-> i am wondering if i missed something during the xubuntu setup
<nikolam> asdf-, System>Network
<asdf-> nikolam, not there
<asdf-> goes Language SUpport and then Services
<sinbox> do you know what is your wireless adaptor asdf- ?
<asdf-> no Network
<nikolam> asdf-, use lspci to see what PCI wireless card you have
<asdf-> ath0 or wifi0
<asdf-> Atheros Communications
<sinbox> I meant what brand & chipset
<sinbox> ah ok
<sinbox> I think you might need ndiswrapper for atheros, but it depends on which one it is maybe
<nikolam> asdf-, Now you search how is supported.
<asdf-> yes, ndiswrapper is not installed by default on xubuntu?
<sinbox> well there are a hell of a lot of wifi adapters that don't need it asdf- so no it's not
<asdf-> if i don't have an internet connection on my newly installed xubuntu computer... can i install applications from the setup CD?
<asdf-> applications that listed in Add/Remove
<asdf-> maybe i'm not logged in under a user with permission to access network manager
<asdf-> is that a possible reason why i am not seeing any of the tools outlined in ubuntu.com tutorials?
<sinbox> possibly, and yes you can install anything from the CD if you add it to your sources list
<sinbox> as long as it's on it obviously
<asdf-> ok... makes sense... now once i type 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' how do i add the CD to the list?
<stweston> how do I reload the XFCE panel?
<stweston> I have Terminal open.
<asdf-> startx
<stweston> gotcha
<arualavi> xfce4-panel ?
<asdf-> sinbox, any idea how to install packages from the installation CD?
<asdf-> it says my wifi card is activated and working
<asdf-> but network manager is not install
<root> now, how do I stop a certain "infinite loop" in opening Thunar?
<arualavi> asdf-, in Software sources, add CD-ROM under Third-Party Software tab
<stweston> how do I stop an infinite loop from happening from opening a mounted device in Thunar whenever I start up?
<asdf-> arualavi, thank you
<stweston> I think it's a problem w/ fstab, but I don't know why.
<stweston> I edited it to take it out, but it still happens.
<stweston> er... I reverted it back.
<stweston> also, how do I switch from root to my normal user? this weird stuff hasn't happened to me before.
<asdf-> how do i get the Administration folder under the Applications->System to appear?
<sinbox> which Administration folder asdf- ?
 * sinbox goes to fire xubuntu box
<asdf-> i'm following a wifi tutorial and it points to Network Manager in the Applications drop down box
<asdf-> but i guess i have to modify the directory myself
<asdf-> but my wifi card was detected when i relogged back in
<sinbox> k gimme a minute xubuntu is loading on the other machine now
<asdf-> thanks
<keb> on xubuntu 8.10 and later, network manager is in the taskbar, it looks like two comps
<asdf-> ok... thank you!
<bad-wire> I don't have an admin folder in Applications>system asdf- , but I have Network, which opens the network settings window
<keb> i uninstalled it because i have static ip addresses :/
<bad-wire> I'm on 8.04 though
<bad-wire> not 8.10
<asdf-> bad-wire, i don't have Network
<asdf-> i am on 8.10
<asdf-> but the info keb gave me is good enough... it's in the taskbar
<bad-wire> there you go then :)
<keb> do you see it
<asdf-> yes, i appreciate the help
<keb> great
<redwyrm> what is the default screensaver?
<redwyrm> it stopped being used as soon as I installed xscreensaver, then I uninstalled that because it was freezing the computer.  After uninstalling, I didn't have an xflock4 command anymore; it said to install xlockmore, which definitely isn't the default screensaver
 * sinbox didn't know there was one
<redwyrm> sinbox, it just blanks the screen by default (when I lock the screen)
<sinbox> ah yes, mine does that too, I thought you meant some moving thingy like on windoze
<redwyrm> when you move the mouse, it displays a GTK box for typing in the password... also has a switch-user button
<redwyrm> do you know what command it is?
<redwyrm> or what package I should install?
<mioso> i just installed ubuntu & noticed a bug , when i right clic eject a disc the disc pops out & pops back in immediatly
<keb> mioso that is a known bug, see the 8.10 release notes
<sinbox> sorry redwyrm no idea on that from me, maybe someone in #ubuntu could tell you if no one here can
<redwyrm> hmmm... I don't know if the same screen locker is used in regular Ubuntu
<redwyrm> worth a try I guess
<mioso> i reinstalled beacause i had gnome's desktop - themes - apperances  messing up with xfce's , i can't rember if this happened after system update + why is gnome-games-extra a suggested update ?
<keb> suggested carries less force than recommended
<mioso> so installing updtaes won't mess up the windows handeling ?
<sinbox> you could just have got rid of all the gnome bits instead mioso no?
<mioso> i tried then booting went onto console
<danopia> redwyrm, you using xscreensaver?
<mioso> when choosing a bakground picture a file manager window appears but CTRL+1-2-3 doesn't effect files visualisation
<redwyrm> danopia, for a while, I was... but that locks up my screen when I start typing my password, sometimes
<danopia> redwyrm, oh
<redwyrm> before I installed xscreensaver, I had a different screen locking program
<danopia> i htink gnome-screensaver is hte default one
<redwyrm> ohhh
<redwyrm> thank you, danopia
<danopia> something like taht
<danopia> i'm not sure
<danopia> i use xscreensaver
<redwyrm> I'll try that
<danopia> lol
<danopia> i could boot a livecd insdie a VM and look
<redwyrm> sure.... if you have time
<redwyrm> never mind
<danopia> tell me if gnome-screensaver isn't it
<redwyrm> gnome-screensaver is it
<danopia> ok
<danopia> good
<mioso> when i resinstalled the partition with my files & os was moved to another partition
<mioso> how can i read them from the new one, copy & delete the former partition
<redwyrm> sudo fdisk /dev/sda, then hit p <enter>, then q <enter>.... this will give you a list of partitions on your hard disk
<redwyrm> is it a linux partition, or windows?
<mioso> xubuntu partition
<redwyrm> okay, then it should say "Linux" under the System column
<mioso> did sudo fdisk /dev/sda/ then it shows : cylinder are size 19546, larger than 1024
<mioso> the command is : sudo fdisk -l
<mioso> to show the list of disks
<redwyrm> mioso, the greater than 1024 thing is normal
<mioso> so fdisk -l shows 5 partitions
<mioso> 2 swap 2 linux 1 extended
<redwyrm> well, the one that is Linux and not your root partition should be the one
<mioso> so i mount it with gparted ?
<redwyrm> like, on my system, the root partition is /dev/sda5 because that's what "df /" says
<redwyrm> mioso, no
<redwyrm> sudo mount /dev/partition /mnt/old_disk
<redwyrm> where /mnt/old_disk is a directory you created
<redwyrm> and /dev/partition is the partition from your other linux installation
<mioso> the linux are /dev/sda1 & /dev/sda6 here
<redwyrm> which one is your current root partition?
<mioso> the one with * : 1 so i mount 6
<redwyrm> okay
<redwyrm> sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/old_disk
<redwyrm> then all the files from your old installation should appear in /mnt/old_disk
<mioso> so the partition with files was sda1 altough it had a * star beside
<mioso> & thanks to you i successfully mounted the partition after a #$ sudo mkdir /mnt/old_disk
<redwyrm> great
<redwyrm> I'll be back later
<mioso> i can delete the partition with fdisk i suppose , enjoy the break
<mioso> sometimes the onboard speaker makes a beep
#xubuntu 2008-12-27
<forces> merry christmas!
<linuxman410> i turned a old dell into good computer with xubuntu
<linuxman410> dell dimension 4400 runs xubuntu good i bought computer for a couple of bucks from work
<linuxman410> this room is awful quiet
<keb> happy boxing day forces
<forces> :P
<jon_high9000> is there a way to install on Xubuntu 8.10 ?
<jon_high9000> gfxboot
<forces> ??
<forces> what is gfxboot?
<jon_high9000> it is a spruced up version of grub with colors sorta like compiz in a sense
<jon_high9000> it has been included in ubuntu since gutsy gibbon i believe.
<forces> so..
<forces> sudo apt-get install package
<jon_high9000> there are like two pakages on the ubuntu repos. installation is somewhat difficult so far.
<asdf-> what is the best way to deactivate a wifi pcmcia card and removing it?
<asdf-> just deactivating it in Hardware Drivers?
<jon_high9000> <forces> just go to synaptic package manager click on Search and type gfxboot
<jon_high9000> there are more instructions although vague, regarding how to install gfxboot.
<jon_high9000> it is found on http://ubuntuforums.org/
<jon_high9000> <forces> i found it somewhat helpful. up to a point.
<jon_high9000> parts were left out.
<forces> :O
<forces> jon_high9000, sudo apt-get install gfxboot
<jon_high9000> (parts of) instructions were left out. i meant.
<jon_high9000> six or seven packages should be listed.
<KillerOrca> I get a bluescreen on boot after cloning my hdd, any ideas?
<forces> jon_high9000, http://tinyurl.com/76shlh
<forces> KillerOrca, in win?
<KillerOrca> forces, no in xubuntu
<KillerOrca> forces, the screen is literally a blue color but it isn't the BSOD, might as well be though
<forces> what is the last action that you did?
<KillerOrca> forces, Well I cloned the drive using clonezilla, and that went fine but there was an error cloning the swap partition, I booted it up had to re-install grub, thought I did, when I boot it gives me a bunch of text then goes to a blue color screen with a cursor and does nothing else
<forces> try less resolution
<KillerOrca> forces, how would I do that if it won't boot properly?
<forces> edit menu in grub
<forces> try to join in single mode
<KillerOrca> forces, I don't know how to do either of those things
<forces> T_T
<forces> go to grub menu
<forces> then press B
<forces> I think is b
<forces> or e
<forces> edit
<forces> then add at final "single"
<KillerOrca> forces, how do I get to the grub menu though?
<forces> you dont have grub menu?
<KillerOrca> forces, well if I did have it where would it be
<stweston> hello, all.
<stweston> for some reason I don't know which file is causing an infinite loop in my file manager windows opening up.
<KillerOrca> forces, ok I got to grub but I can't find this final line
<stweston> meaning, they make a loop when opening up
<stweston> so that they never stop until I press alt-F2
<forces> KillerOrca, you have to write that
<forces> not find
<KillerOrca> ok, so I see three lines, root; kernel;initrd  and after the last one I add the word "single" on it's own line?
<KillerOrca> forces, wait, I see four lines, the last one is "quiet", still do the previous thing though right?
<forces> :O
<forces> only add "single" at final
<forces> or if you already have another line with single mode
<forces> join there
<KillerOrca> forces, what about the quiet term though?
<forces> ignore
<KillerOrca> forces, when I add the line single then return to the previous menu it gets erased
<forces> I think so, but if not true, you can eraser later
<KillerOrca> forces, since I cloned the install from one drive to another do I have to do anything with UUIDs?
<forces> in fstab?
<KillerOrca> forces, at all, I;ve heard of UUID but have no idea what to do about it
<forces> if you change something there, in /etc/fstab, you have to restore
<KillerOrca> well I changed hard drives so would I have to do anything?
<forces> I have never done a clone
<forces> I dont know how works
<forces> you have one HDD
<forces> right?
<forces> and them
<forces> you "copy" another hdd
<forces> right?
<KillerOrca> well right now it isn't working so I wouldn't reccomend it
<KillerOrca> correct
<Cody_Duncan> Hello friends.  Bit of an emergency.  I just installed Xubuntu 8.04 on a Dell Dimension 2400, and it started up all fine, but the mouse is not working.  Any takers?
<KillerOrca> Cody_Duncan, if using a trackpad try a usb mouse
<KillerOrca> forces, before I cloned it I had it set to autologin, think that may be the culprit?
<forces> Cody_Duncan, maybe the mouse is broken
<Cody_Duncan> It is an older machine.  It is not a usb mouse, but rather an older plug (I don't know what they are called).  But I am using a standard mouse with it.
<forces> KillerOrca, I dont think so
<KillerOrca> Cody_Duncan, I would look to try a different mouse or that mouse on another machine
<Cody_Duncan> The mouse is not broken, as I was using it in Windows just a couple hours ago.  This my Grandpa's computer, and it was pretty much toast, so (while this may sound like a bad idea to some) I decided to put Xubuntu on it, to run lighter and protect him from...bad things.
<linuxman410> anyone here know if 256 is enough memory for xubuntu
<KillerOrca> forces, well it won't boot properly so I may just re-clone
<KillerOrca> linuxman410, depends
<linuxman410> depends on what
<KillerOrca> Cody_Duncan, well you might want to try a new one anyways
<Cody_Duncan> When I say "toast" I mean that those with access to the computer when it had windows didn't really know the internet etiquette required to avoid screwing up the machine.
<KillerOrca> linuxman410, on what you want to be able to do
<linuxman410> just to surf net and email and watch videos on hulu.com
<Cody_Duncan> I do not have access to another mouse.  I am working on location, with my lappy on my right, and the oldy on the left.  Get creative.
<KillerOrca> Cody_Duncan, if the mouse worked in the livecd it should still work
<KillerOrca> linuxman410, hulu may be a problem
<Cody_Duncan> I installed from the alternate disk, as this thing is short on RAM (128 megs)
<linuxman410> how much more ram do i need
<linuxman410> will 256 more do it
<KillerOrca> Cody_Duncan, what is the machine again?
<KillerOrca> linuxman410, it is a flash issue, not a ram one in this case
<Cody_Duncan> Dimension 2400
<linuxman410> ok  does flash sometime not work rite on xubuntu
<KillerOrca> linuxman410, from what I understand it
<linuxman410> cause it works fine on my ubuntu machine
<KillerOrca> 's hard to get it to install right 100% of the time
<linuxman410> ok
<KillerOrca> Cody_Duncan, I am not sure what to do, i would join the ubuntu channel and ask, more people there
<forces> linuxman410, for me 256 is enough
<forces> I have 256 DIMM pc100 and I can see videos on youtube perfectly
<KillerOrca> forces, still won;t boot properly any more ideas?
<forces> KillerOrca, windows user idea
<forces> reinstall xubuntu
<forces> :P
<KillerOrca> so desperately trying to avoid that, I just want this clone to work
<linuxman410> i keep tring to install something and it says synaptic is running but i do not see it how do i turn it off
<forces> se fue
<linuxman410> how can i see if synaptic is running and how do i stop it
<Odd-rationale> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<forces> linuxman410, reboot
<forces> :P
<linuxman410> i rebooted but it still says tht it is running
<mioso> task manager could have same option tick as  icon box to show only minimized applications
<Odd-rationale> linuxman410: did you try the aptfix? above^
<linuxman410> trying rite now
<linuxman410> thanks the fix above worked now i have flash installed and can watch hulu
<Odd-rationale> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<linuxman410> i done converted 2 of my neighbors to ubuntu and xubuntu now trying to get work to change to it too
<linuxman410> they had old windows 98 machines linux worked great on them
<forces> that's a great job
 * forces converted much people in ubunters
<forces> :P
<ilmob> hello
<forces> ilmob, o7
<ilmob> 07?
<ilmob> er o7?
<ilmob> basic quiestion I'm sure but anyone know how to add to start up? I tried finding System/Preferences/Session but I don't seem to have those options
<bad-wire> in settings>settings
<bad-wire> so ilmopb did you get your wifi to work in the end?
<ilmob> oh yeah lol it took forever but its good now
<ilmob> I wanted to give upbut I'm happy I didn't
<ilmob> hmm I dont have a settings menu
<ilmob> weird
<ilmob> is it in Xfce4 Appfiner?
<bad-wire> I have mine in the menu: applications > settings > settings
<ilmob> or maybe is there a ways to do it through terminal? I find that I don't have the same menus as other people
<ilmob> yeah in applications I don't have a settings menu lol
<bad-wire> ok, need to find the cli way to start that then gimme a mninute
<ilmob> thanks!
<ilmob> I am slowly starting to see why everyone likes linux you can do a lot more with it. this machine runs so much faster than when it had windows :)
<craigbass1976> So I've just joined the ranks... My laptop is getting too old to run GNOME and KDE, and XFCE is quite a sight better than it was when I first tried it (Fedora1 I think)
<bad-wire> ilmob haven't managed to worked it out yet
<ilmob> no worries
<craigbass1976> After the fresh install, it said I have a broadcom wireless card, and was nice enough to install the drivers for me.  We'll see how that goes.  Anyone had any luck?
<ilmob> I'm searching around as well
<ilmob> thanks for looking into it
<bad-wire> I did last time I installed a laptop with a  craigbass1976
<craigbass1976> Oh my God... That was so easy.
<ilmob> I had issues initially lol
<ilmob> but it worked out and I'm chatting to you now lol
<ilmob> now just some minor tweaks and she will be perfect
 * ilmob pet pets her picturebook
<bad-wire> you aure had issues ilmob
 * bad-wire is aka sinbox 
<bad-wire> sure*
<ilmob> hey hey!
<ilmob> yes I did lol
<ilmob> I wanted to cry
<ilmob> but now that everything is working I'm learning lots :)
<ilmob> I should really be doing more vacation type things though lol
<bad-wire> I was thinking maytbexfce-mcs-manager  but that's the backend part not the gui :(
<bad-wire> maybe look into fluxbox or windowmaker next ilmob : that will quite possibly make you go bald  ;-)
<ilmob> lol I thought that happened to dudes maybe if I rip out all my hair lol
<bad-wire> it say how to open it here I think ilmob : http://www.xfce.org/documentation/4.0/manuals/xfce-mcs-manager
<bad-wire> that's what I meant yep
<ilmob> oo
<ilmob> this looks like a good resource too thanks!! I'll review
<bad-wire> straight from the horse's mouth
<bad-wire> ;-)
<bad-wire> you could also try: sudo update-menu
<bad-wire> and see if that helps
<ilmob> honestly I'm glad I didn't give up though lol it really injected some new life into this hardware. If I knew better before I wouldn't have bought my other laptop lol
<ilmob> cool thanks!
<shadow98> is there anyway to go back a week or 2 in the irc chat history..or is available via google somehow..
<shadow98> i posted a solution to a problem in the channel about a week ago...im having same problem with another jump drive..but i can't figure out the solution
<shadow98> i pretty sure i posted how i fixed the problem
<bad-wire> gilook for IRSeek shadow98 then on their site search for the nickname you were using
<bad-wire> go look*
<bad-wire> www.irseek.com
<bad-wire> also shadow98 I know the ubuntu channel is archived so this one might be as well
<shadow98> where do you find the archived channel
<Odd-rationale> !log | shadow98
<ubottu> shadow98: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<sinbox> IRSeekbot is archiving it as well on that URL I gave you shadow98
<sinbox> oh
<sinbox> the easy way, thanks Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> np :D
<shadow98> can't seem to find my posts...
<shadow98> hehehe
<sinbox> bit of a bummer that, did you check on  www.irseek.com ?
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to set up LAMP on my new xub box.  I don't think the php install is taking.  WHen I go to localhost, I get prompted to open or save the file index.php
<shadow98> i found it
<shadow98> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3096170
<shadow98> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/12/15/%23ubuntu.html
<shadow98> on the 15th
<shadow98> just fixed my problem again...with new jump drive that i have...
<shadow98> thanks for you guys help in finding the archive...
<shadow98> gotta reboot to fix this problem...laterz
<ilmob> bye bye all!
<forces> bye
<ubuntu> is there anyway to easily connect to windows shares in xubuntu
<forces> ubuntu, use samba
<bad-wire> easier to see the windows file sthan the other way around tho9ugj
<bad-wire> anyway, night night all
<ubuntu> im installing samba now
<ubuntu> shouldnt there be an option under places to connec to server
<ubuntu> hmm
<ubuntu> anybody give me a hand with this one..
<moj0rising> hi, everyone. Quick question: Can you tell me how to change my password in the xfce keyring manager? I checked the forums and google but can't seem to find it for some reason.
<forces> keyring manager?
<moj0rising> yeah. think I found a way, forces. I renamed ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring
<moj0rising> going to reboot and make sure it comes up like I want it to (automatically or at least prompts for password, which I'll leave blank so it hopefully later automatically logs in)
<klopapier> hey there...
<klopapier> can somebody help me with some issues?
<klopapier> i'm kinda newb
<klopapier> i run xubuntu 8.10 and recently my task bars got lost
<klopapier> i managed to run the manually
<klopapier> but i gotta do that everytime i log in
<klopapier> how could i automatize it?
<klopapier> is there any file to edit or somethin?
<easotokr> hi guys I´m facing problems with my the latam notebook's keyboard, can someone give a hand, I tried everything I found in internet to try to fixe it
<easotokr> facing problems with latam keyboard, tried everything no result, please help
<Saggy> Cheers, can anyone point me in the direction of a checksum or similar for checking the Hardy Heron .iso?
<WDC> How do I add more Desktops to XFCE?
<sinbox> applications > settings > settings
<TheSheep> WDC: settings->setting manager->desktops and margins
<WDC> I guess an X restart would be required?
<sinbox> nope
<WDC> It didn't work autmaticlly.
<WDC> It said I only had one to start with, and I have two.
<sinbox> hmmm worked for me imediatelly when I used it
<WDC> For the record, this is Ubuntu with XFCE installed
<WDC> I made the unfortuante decision to originally use GNOME :)
<WDC> Sorry i gotta go
<WDC> thanks for yall's time
<^anak^^jalanan^^> !chk 4491389900080701 1110 446
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pist0l-fish> I just put xubuntu with 8.10 computer and I'm having trouble compiling some code. For some reason, things that should be in the c++ STL are bringing up errors (such as: "error: ‘strcmp’ was not declared in this scope"). Can anyone help?
<Odd-rationale> pist0l-fish: did you install build-essential already?
<pist0l-fish> Odd-rationale: I did not, is that an apt-get package?
<Odd-rationale> yes.
<Odd-rationale> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pist0l-fish> Odd-rationale: installed it, still getting the same error
<Odd-rationale> hmm... what are you trying to compile?
<pist0l-fish> Odd-rationale: something I wrote
<Odd-rationale> with gcc?
<pist0l-fish> g++
<Odd-rationale> i don't know a whole lot about gcc myself... i just started learning C...
<pist0l-fish> ah... I know a whole lot about the language, but clearly not enough about the OS environment I'm using
<slow-motion> hi
<kaiser10123> how big is free xubuntu install and has anyone tried in on a dell mini 9
<cubevanbaby> good afternoon (or whatever your respective time is depending on where you are in this world)
<kaiser10123> hello
<Odd-rationale> kaiser10123: i beleive the default installation of xubuntu is like < 3 gb
<raceme> hi all... I've got a problem with last updates I've just done with intrepid: each time i log with gdm sessions ends within seconds... xsession-errors contains: libxfcegui4-WARNING: ICE I/O Error
<sinbox> sorry am on 7.10 still here
<raceme> in fact when i log in, xfce launches many processes: hundreds of gnome-volume-manager, hundreds of notification applets, etc.
<sinbox> very weird, have you any other desktop or window manager installed you could try and log into to see if the problem persists?
<raceme> sinbox: when i try startx from console then gdm launches and works pl
<raceme> works ok
<raceme> sinbox: i tried to remove ~/.cache ~/.ICE* /tmp/.X* /tmp/.I*
<raceme> sinbox: after that, i can login and a dialog says "your session lasted less than 10 seconds it may be a disk space probleme' (this is not the case)... I can use the computer if I ignore the dialog. But when I click OK then the sessions ends as if X has been shut down
<sinbox> ah well, if launching it from the console works OK then it can't be that bad a problem, unfortunately I have no idea what needs doing. You might want to ask in #ubuntu as well, it's a lot busier than here
<raceme> sinbox: sorry I exprimed myself bad: from console with startx gnome is launched and works ok
<sinbox> oh so in gnome you're ok but not in XFCE
<raceme> sinbox: yes... just after the reboot following an upgrade
<raceme> trying startxfce4 from console...
<raceme> ok from console same punition: is is launching hundreds of each processes
<sinbox> not got any suggestions I'm afraid, have you looked at the forums to see if anyone had the same problems?
<raceme> sinbox: all the answers related to more or less similar problems are: delete .ICE and .cache; or remove and recreate the user
<raceme> but i don't want to loose my user settings
<sinbox> yeah bit of a bummer if you customised it a lot.
<sinbox> do you remember what the updates actually were, maybe one of them didn't go through properly and messed everything up?
<raceme> i use apt from command line and everything where ok.
<raceme> i just logged with an old user and it is working... so it is related to user's home files
<sinbox> right, what you could do is backup your user's /hom/ then delete him and recreate him and then put the old files from your backup one by one til you find which one is creating the problem
<sinbox> /home/ not /hom/
<raceme> sinbox: this is exactly what i am doing :)
<raceme> sinbox: and it works with a blank home
<sinbox> tedious but it should do it in the end :) I wish you lots of patience
<raceme> sinbox: ok i'll have occupation for my spare time tomorrow
<raceme> sinbox: thanks for help
 * sinbox didn't actually do anything
<sinbox> ;-)
<raceme> sinbox: advices always help to find things you may miss
<sinbox> well, if you happen to know anything about these softwares I need some help too:  ices-0.4  or  liveice-sn04  or icegenerator-0.5.5-pre2
<raceme> sinbox: sorry i don't know ice
<xarchie> ls
<T`2> hi, anyone here using xfapplet?
<knome> yes.
<T`2> knome, the weather applet seems to not save the location info across logouts for me
<T`2> knome, do you have a similar issue?
<knome> T`2, i don't use the weather applet.
<T`2> knome, ah ok
<T`2> knome, do you happen to use anything like screenlets?
<knome> T`2, nope.
<owen9914> sorry to interrupt how do you get a programme that requires administrative privileges to automaticly start up after login?
<TheSheep> owen9914: is it a gui program?
<owen9914> yes it is
<TheSheep> why does it need admin rights then? :/
<owen9914> its an antivirus programme
<TheSheep> there are no viruses for linux on the wild XD
<owen9914> i know its just that this computer will be used by people in my house which are not very experienced with computer.just wanted antivirus to run so it would stop downloading of infected files. i know the chances of a virus are low i just want to make sure like
<TheSheep> I'm not sure it has to run as root to do that
<TheSheep> not familiar with antivirus software for linux
<owen9914> the sheep: thanks for trying to help anyway. the only os's i have ever used are windows 95-vista and mac8-10. i am very new to linux. sorry for bothering you.
<TheSheep> owen9914: you're not bothering, maybe someone else will know
<TheSheep> owen9914: usually the root-needing programs run as daemons (services) and only have gui to access their config
<sinbox> which program were you thinking of owen9914 ?
<sinbox> clamAV?
<owen9914> yeah it is
<owen9914> thesheep: it says on the site it uses daemons yet in the services menu its not listed and it doesnt seem to be starting up. i might try to reinstall it
<TheSheep> owen9914: I think they have a channel
<TheSheep> owen9914: you could ask on #clamav
<owen9914> the sheep: thanks i owe you one.
#xubuntu 2008-12-28
<terminhell> Fresh install of xubuntu, freshly updated, activated the restricted Broadcom drivers and things still not working. Ironicly it seems like the wireless device is ON via the LED....
<sinbox> is this inbuil or pcmcia card?
<sinbox> oh
<sinbox> he gone
<linuxman410> how can you check amount of memory in computer in xubuntu
<linuxman410> is there something i can type in terminal and get it
<knome> linuxman410, 'free' / 'free -m' (as megabytes)
<linuxman410> thanks
<knome> maybe try learning google?
<knome> not an offense, but you get quicker answers :)
<linuxman410> ok
<linuxman410> i do not mind waiting xubuntu and ubuntu has best support i ever seen
<knome> yeah well, you could maybe part of that support ;)
<knome> +be
 * sinbox just asked google what a "debug build" is
<knome> i want pizza
<owen1__> my Gforce card is not being used. how to tell ubuntu to start using it?
<knome> owen1__, if you have an integrated card, maybe disable it first from the bios
<owen1__> knome: i don't know what integrated card means. mine is: GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x
<sinbox> !pizza
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pizza
<knome> owen1__, integrated in your motherboard.
<sinbox> oopss: bad bot
<sinbox> :)
<owen1__> knome: does integrated means - 'can't detach from my motherboard' ?
<knome> owen1__, yes.
<owen1__> knome: when i type : grep drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log   i see: Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nv_drv.so
<knome> maybe nv_drv refers to integrated nvidia card.
<owen1__> knome: when i type: glxgears -info   i see: GL_RENDERER   = Software Rasterizer
<sinbox> is your cadr on the motherboard or do  you have a card in a PCI/AGP slot owen1__ ?
<terminhell1> anyone here???
<knome> terminhell1, nope.
<terminhell1> dang
<terminhell1> :p
<terminhell1> i just installed, updated and trying to get my broadcom working
<sinbox> is this inbuil or pcmcia card? terminhell1
<GINZ> Hi
<terminhell1> it worked under ubuntu, and inbuilt
<GINZ>  I am running Xubuntu, and recently made a blunder in the terminal. I got the error notice "#1290 - The MYSQL server is running with the - - skip-gfrant-tables option
<GINZ> <GINZ> so it cannot execute this statement
<owen1__> sinbox: is it the card with the vga and svideo connections?
<terminhell1> via the restricted b43 driver but now i get nothing
<GINZ> Can anyone tell me how to fix this please?
<sinbox> did you use the bw43cutter thingmajig terminhell1
<terminhell1> ya the firmware seems to be installed
<owen1__> sinbox: i don't know what it's look like..sorry for my ignorance..
 * sinbox knows nothing about mySQL GINZ 
<sinbox> it's ok owen1__ , how many video/monitor output do you have? (asin: in separate places on your computer)
<knome> GINZ, maybe 'sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart'
<sinbox> is your network settings set to roaming terminhell1 ?
<GINZ> Ah  thanks i will try that
<knome> it should just restart the mysql server
<terminhell1> i dont see any way of setting it to that
<sinbox> applications menu > system > network
<terminhell1> the weird part is, is the LED light is on for the device...
<terminhell1> and when i run iwconfig i get info about it
<sinbox> selct the wireless network and check if the roaming tick box is enabled
<sinbox> can you pastebin your iwconfig output?
<owen1__> sinbox: only 1 vga and 1 svideo (on the some card)
<terminhell1> and all i can see is just the words Wireless Networks
<terminhell1> http://pastebin.com/d17f19d5f
<owen1__> sinbox: (on the same card)
<sinbox> and your monitor is pluged into that card then owen1__
<owen1__> sinbox: yes
<sinbox> then surely it's working (or am I missing the point here?)
<terminhell1> its like im missing some network utilities
<sinbox> have you tried to switch the roaming on terminhell1 in the network settings window which appears from here:  applications menu > system > network?
<owen1__> sinbox: i can't play games. even crappy 2d games since everything is slow.
<terminhell1> i dont have that
<GINZ> Knome, I did  'sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart' It stopped then restarted mysql, then gave line "Checking for corrupt. not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables.
<owen1__> sinbox: someone told me to type the command  glxgears -info and the result was: GL_RENDERER   = Software Rasterizer
<sinbox> hmm no idea wht needs to be done for you I'm afraid owen1__
<owen1__> sinbox: no problem. thanks!
<knome> GINZ, what is going on now then?
<sinbox> you can also ask in ubuntu owen1__ if no one can help you here
<owen1__> sinbox: i will.
<sinbox> what don't you have terminhell1 ?
<GINZ> knome I am not sure
<terminhell1> i dont have "network" in App>syst
<knome> GINZ, is it working or not? :P
<sinbox> hmmm weird, are you on 8.10?
<GINZ> I will check. I am new to this and have to follow a tutorial so it will take me a moment or three
<terminhell1> ya
<terminhell1> and updated
<knome> GINZ, k
<terminhell1> whats the command util called? maybe i can find it manually
<sinbox> take a look at this maybe terminhell1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<sinbox> it's a how-to setup wifi via the cli
<terminhell1> awesome
<sinbox> give it a try
<sinbox> by the time you come back I might have my laptop backed up and installing 8.04
<GINZ> Knome I am haing trouble... phpmyadmin is not recognising my password
<GINZ> I guess I will have to do the whole password setting process again
<knome> GINZ, suppose so.
<GINZ> OK  see you later if i still have trouble  :) Thanks
<knome> yeah.
<knome> i'm going really soon to bed.
<knome> but there's other people who can help you.
<GINZ> OK  bye
<knome> bye.
<GINZ> That is the trouble with being in NZ
<GINZ> everyone else is in different time zones
<GINZ> Bye
<knome> hah, the clock is 3.30am here ;)
<KillerOrcaSys> I lost the ability to play DVDs any troubleshooting help would be appreciated
<GINZ> yikes 2.38pm here
<knome> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KillerOrcaSys> knome: I could play them, they won't anymore
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, after doing *what*
<KillerOrcaSys> knome: as far as I can tell, installing a 2nd HDD
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, doesn't sound a reason.
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, if you launch your dvd player app in terminal, what output do you get?
<KillerOrcaSys> knome: well other than that I have been doing normal apt updates
<KillerOrcaSys> knome: I use VLC, not sure how to launch it via terminal
<terminhell> =/
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, just open terminal and run 'vlc'
<sinbox> I take it the DVD and 2nd HDD are on the secondary IDE, have you set the jumpers properly KillerOrcaSys ?
<KillerOrcaSys> sinbox: well I can access both drives so I am assuming
<KillerOrcaSys> knome: should I run it with the DVD in the drive?
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, sure, and try to play the dvd
<sinbox> yeah I guess you'd get a warning at boot time if the jumpers were badly messing it up
<KillerOrcaSys> knome: ok vlc starts then just sits there
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, try to play the dvd
<GINZ> knome I am using http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/recover-mysql-root-password.html
<knome> GINZ, yes?
<KillerOrcaSys> knome: I get this:Unable to open 'dvd:///dev/scd0'
<GINZ>  got to second step, # mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables &, and it says mysql_safe: command not found
<knome> GINZ, mysql*D*_safe
<GINZ> woops, thanks
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, a-ha. you have a different dev path now. type 'mount' in another terminal
<KillerOrcaSys> knome: mount what?
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, just 'mount'
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, you should see a list of current mounts
<KillerOrcaSys> knome: yeah I do
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, can you paste to pastebin
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<terminhell> :(
<GINZ> knome the webpage has output  [1] 5988
<GINZ> Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/lib/mysql
<GINZ> mysqld_safe[6025]: started
<terminhell> ugh, i guess i should just switch back to ubuntu
<knome> GINZ, yeah?
<GINZ>  Mine has different numbers
<knome> GINZ, the numbers doesn't matter.
<knome> GINZ, they are just process numbers
<GINZ> and after Started has another line
<knome> terminhell, ?
<sinbox> still no luck terminhell I take it
<knome> GINZ, which line?
<terminhell> ya, nothinig
<sinbox> wa it working in ubuntu that wifi?
<terminhell> its like im missin 1 little thing or something
<knome> terminhell, nm-applet?
<GINZ> starting " STOPPING server
<terminhell> its not getting info from dhcp
<sinbox> have you tried giving it a fixed IP within your range available?
<knome> GINZ, just try to proceed
<knome> GINZ, or then paste the complete output of all the commands to pastebin
<terminhell> i  have nm-applet
<terminhell> and its running
<terminhell> has been
<KillerOrcaSys> knome: http://paste.ubuntu.com/94001/
<sinbox> and your wifi light is still flashing on the laptop?
<GINZ> from pid file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid mysqld_safe[7699]:ended"
<GINZ> Knome  what is pastebin?
<sinbox> !pastebin
<knome> !pastebin | GINZ
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ubottu> GINZ: please see above
<terminhell> ya (it doesnt flash, static, always has)
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, so if you navigate to /media/disk, does it show the contents of your dvd?
<sinbox> ok, it's weird you can't open your network settings from the menu though
<terminhell> ya nothing there
<knome> terminhell, can you do a really quick recap: what is not working? wifi?
<GINZ> !pastebin " STOPPING server  from pid file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid mysqld_safe[7699]:ended"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<terminhell> knome: ya, broadcom, LED is active, the antenna is on i just cant get it to connect to anything + i dont have a Applications>System>"Network"
<knome> GINZ, go to that URL and paste the *whole* output there
<GINZ> knome did that work?
<GINZ> Oh ok
<sinbox> GINZ,  you have to go to: http://paste.ubuntu.com and then paste on that page
<knome> terminhell, 'sudo nm-connection-manager' at terminal?
<KillerOrcaSys> knome: I think /media/disk is my 2nd HDD
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, ok.
<terminhell> command not found
<knome> terminhell, ok: 'sudo nm-connection-editor'
<KillerOrcaSys> is there just a way to list all my DVD/CD-Rom drives?
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, i'm on a bit slow moment now :)
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, wait a sec.
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, do you see your DVD drive icon in thunar?
<terminhell> ya i can bring that up normally
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, in the left?
<knome> terminhell, so what is the problem?
<terminhell> ive added a connection there before
<terminhell> and nothing
<KillerOrcaSys> knome: it isn't in the left, but when I go to computer I can see the icon, when I click on it it says 'unable to mount'
<knome> terminhell, nothing = ? you can't connect?
<terminhell> ive been told to enable roaming, but i have no option for it
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, ok
<GINZ> Knome  did i do it correctly this time?
<forces> saluton
<knome> GINZ, what is the pastebin url?
<GINZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/94008/
<knome> GINZ, i think so. what happens if you restart?
<knome> GINZ, (mysql)
<knome> GINZ, does it work?
<GINZ> ?  restart?  exactly what does this mean?
<knome> GINZ, 'sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart'
<terminhell> ** (nm-connection-editor:14532): WARNING **: Invalid setting Wireless: ssid
<terminhell> [WARN 14532] polkit-action.c:211:polkit_action_set_action_id(): polkit_action_validate_id (action_id)
<terminhell>  Not built with -rdynamic so unable to print a backtrace
<KillerOrcaSys> sinbox: I'm starting to think it may be the jumpers, I have 3 IDEs though
<terminhell> meh, ima just reinstall ubuntu
<sinbox> it could be that or maybe the cable not being in place fully at the back, worth a check just in case KillerOrcaSys has happened to me bofore and they looked good, but when I checked the cable wasn't in fully
<sinbox> and you have the nm-applet tem? wht does that say?
<sinbox> terminhell, *
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, what does 'sudo lshw | grep cd' return?
<terminhell> nothing
<terminhell> it just shows my wired connection
<GINZ> knome http://paste.ubuntu.com/94010/
<terminhell> and options to connect to vpn and hidden stuff
<knome> GINZ, did you *really* get that last line with "mysql..." ?
<GINZ> yes
<sinbox> yep, I had that problem with my broadcom too , it magically fixed itself after a reboot. do you know whtat chipset or chipset series your broadcom is?
<knome> GINZ, weird.
<knome> GINZ, however it looks like it's ok. can you login with phpmyadmin?
<terminhell> b43xx
<GINZ> woops I missed out one line
<terminhell> ya ive experienced the magic fix before
<sinbox> and you used the FW43cutter already?
<terminhell> when runing fedora 10 the other day it was doing that, would work sometimes then not, but  i had to use ndiwrapper
<terminhell> i think so
<sinbox> I had to run the FW43cuter twice before mine got fixed
<GINZ> knome http://paste.ubuntu.com/94011/
<terminhell> how do i do that
<sinbox> one sec
<terminhell> i dont understand why this is being so much more difficult
<KillerOrcaSys> knome: http://paste.ubuntu.com/94012/
<sinbox> do you know which 43xxx it is exactly in there?  have any reference for it?
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, you have two cd/dvd drivers ?
<KillerOrcaSys> knome: no, one is just CD
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, ok.
<GINZ> knome  no it is not accwpting my password, but I have only gone to step 2 so far of 6 steps
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, your system is trying to read the dvd from the cd drive
<knome> GINZ, ok
<terminhell>  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<terminhell> -,-
<sinbox> ok
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, 'vlc --dvd /dev/scd1' and try to play dvd?
<terminhell> like i said, it auto detected the restricted driver for it and i installed them, and usually after i ran that in ubuntu it work either work on the spot or after a reboot
<GINZ> knome   I don't know what is wrong but the step 3 got Access denied
<knome> GINZ, then the first step hasn't worked.
<knome> GINZ, do you have any importand data in there?
<GINZ> not yet  LOL
<sinbox> and do you have ndiswrapper installed?  I don't think this one needs the FW43cutter terminhell
<terminhell> sinbox: no
<GINZ> My son set the machine up in Feb and I have just started trying to use it
<knome> GINZ, ok, so you might want to 'sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server'
<GINZ> and son is now out of reach
<knome> GINZ, and then 'sudo apt-get install mysql-server'
<knome> GINZ, you should get clean configuration
<knome> GINZ, and please do *NOT* forget your password again ;)
<GINZ> Knome will that be OK if I don;t have the right password?
<sinbox> ah ok
<GINZ> My son has not given me complete control apparently
<sinbox> terminhell, I think you want to read this then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<knome> GINZ, the password is yours
<GINZ> Oh the one for opening the computer?
<knome> GINZ, yes.
<GINZ> So it is safe for me to do the two lines you gave above?
<knome> GINZ, yes, if you really don't have anything in the mysql (and nobody else has)
<KillerOrcaSys> sinbox: do backwards jumpers matter?
<GINZ> al I have done with it was attempt to make a new user and db
<GINZ> so I could get work being done in Gallery
<knome> GINZ, so you've just installed it, right?
<KillerOrcaSys> knome: http://paste.ubuntu.com/94015/
<GINZ> I shall do those lines now
<knome> GINZ, ok. :)
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, replace scd1 with scd0 ?
<GINZ> knome  woops another to paste
<knome> GINZ, ok
<KillerOrcaSys> knome: same result
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, and you have a dvd in drive ?:P
<KillerOrcaSys> knome: afraid so
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, what about /dev/dvd ?
<KillerOrcaSys> knome: same result
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, and this dvd has worked earlier?
<GINZ> knome http://paste.ubuntu.com/94020/
<knome> GINZ, close synaptic ;)
<KillerOrcaSys> knome: yeah, I didn't touch this IDE cable or these drives either when I installed the ned HDD
<GINZ> knome done
<knome> GINZ, try again
<GINZ> ok
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, weird.
<KillerOrcaSys> I am going to reboot to check something, bacck in a min
<GINZ> Knome this time it got "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user  ... etc
<knome> GINZ, please paste complete output at pastebin
<GINZ>  can I pm you please?
<knome> GINZ, ok, if it's really necessary ;)
<sinbox> knome you ever used clonezilla live cd?
<knome> sinbox, nope.
<sinbox> ok nvm :)
<KillerOrcaSys> well i removed the 2nd HDD and it still won't play DVD's
<KillerOrcaSys> anyone have reccomendations for a new DVD drvie?
<KillerOrcaSys> still seems to read CDs fine though
<sinbox> so you can play an audio CD in that drive via VLC?
<KillerOrcaSys> sinbox: no, it just opens up sound juicer instead of refusing to do anything when I put in a DVD
<sinbox> and if you have an audio CD in there can you play it via VLC?
<KillerOrcaSys> sinbox: not via vlc but I can at least see the CD in the desktop
<sinbox> even if you start vlc it won't play the CD?
<sinbox> when you do openm disc?
<sinbox> -m
<KillerOrcaSys> sinbox: I can open the disc, but not play anything, says I'm missing a codec
<knome> !dvd | KillerOrcaSys
<ubottu> KillerOrcaSys: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sinbox> weird that with vlcbut at least it finds the drive (or had you worked that out already?)
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, specifically: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<KillerOrcaSys> knome: I have the formats, it just won't play
<knome> mmhm.
<sinbox> but it finds the drive now?
<sinbox> beause I was under the impression it was not finding it earlier
<KillerOrcaSys> sinbox: when there is a DVD in there it can't find it
 * sinbox wonder who is that remote that keeps closing connections
<knome> it's me
<sinbox> ok do this right now in vlc: view menu > messages
<sinbox> in there you should have the reference to which is the drive (if you haven't closed it since you tried to play that CD)
<sinbox> haha
 * sinbox hides from remote knome 
<KillerOrcaSys> sinbox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/94037/
<sinbox> not too sure, it's weird if the drive is mounted, I thought that that was the problem earlier
<knome> i'm just guessing a missing dvdread lib
<knome> or just something really simple
<KillerOrcaSys> knome: well I'm re-doing the lbdvdcss install
<knome> KillerOrcaSys, yep.
<KillerOrcaSys> knome: still won't open the DVD
<knome> :<
<knome> http://failblog.org/2008/04/27/pot-of-gold-fail/
<KillerOrcaSys> knome: http://paste.ubuntu.com/94040/
<sinbox> if it was just a dvd lib missing the CD audio should have played though
<sinbox> you don't have another DVD or CD drive you could put in there just to try out?
<KillerOrcaSys> sinbox: which leads me to believe I need a new drive, I mean it is 8 years old
<sinbox> that could be it, then again if you had another one you could just put in to test that would be easier
<sinbox> my DVD burner is all funny as well, it will only burn audio CDs, no data, no iso images :/  very annoying
<knome> i need to sleep
<knome> good night everybody
<sinbox> night night over the east
<KillerOrcaSys> knome: night
<KillerOrcaSys> sinbox: at the moment no, I will need to newegg one down here
<william56> anyone know of an app similiar to fruity loops that'll run in xubuntu?
<w00t> is there a way to get archive manager to tell me its statu when its extracting a big file?
<w00t> william56: lmms
<w00t> although you may wanna look into running an older version of fruity loops using wine with jack
<w00t> i run win vsts with a very high working rate with newest wine using my good old windows sequencer :)
<w00t> im pretty sure fl7 works
<william56> thanks, but i'm looking to fill up this computer i'm gonna be getting my hands on with free stuff. i've bookmarked the lmms homepage though
<w00t> cool, nothing wrong with that....remember that there are free apps to run windows vts to use in your stuff (and also lmms can run some win vsts)
<w00t> a lot of win vsts are free, free beer though
<william56> ah
<w00t> and with jack audio its all connectable so you can mix native apps and whatever else jack compatible as needed...so many options i love it :D
<roccity> can anyone suggest if wubi is good for beginners
<roccity> I got moms trying it out
<sinbox> never tried it but I guess it's a good way to find out what's in store without damaging yur windows
<roccity> I tried it but that was a whie ago and it seemed slow
<sinbox> well it would be slower than a proper install
<roccity> I'm just tring to convert family to  the dark side
<roccity> :)
<w00t> anyone know a good way to setup iso mounting in xubuntu similar to "daemon tools"
<forces> w00t, http://tinyurl.com/7jpzk7
<w00t> forces: haha, cute.
<w00t> ive solved the problem i should have said so, thanks
<Sinister>  i only want to get mail when the to: has one addy mine is that posoble ?
<william56> w00t, i think there's something like mount /home/iso.iso /mnt/iso -t iso or something
<w00t> yeah got a script now , thank
<w00t> you
<william56> np
<william56> what was the answer?
<william56> oic, -t iso9660
<william56> oh great, my harddrive just clicked while i was resizing my windows partition for an xubuntu install
<w00t> uh oh
<william56> the whole thing froze, and i had to redetect the hd in the bios to get it working
<william56> guess i'll be reinstalling windows tonight..
<william56> oh hell
<william56> i just realised i had 4 or 5 gigs worth of oblivion mods on there
<w00t> :|
<w00t> i hate that
<william56> you ever play oblivion? i had the whole fcom: convergence deal, along with all of the wiseman's reduced textures packs, including the extra one.. probably another texture overhaul or two also
<w00t> actually  i havent played...im a console gamer ;)
<william56> ah
<xcyriusx> anyone installed xubuntu on their ps3?
<maxamillion> xcyriusx: no, fedora
<maxamillion> xcyriusx: all sorts of tutorials ... was very easy
<xcyriusx> thanks ill check it out
<juhls> How do I totally not save a session at logout?  It always reopens programs I had open before.
<Odd-rationale> juhls: uncheck the save session check box when you log out... also you might want to delete ~/.cache/sesions
<Odd-rationale> or ~/.xfce4/sessions or something like that... forgot the exact name...
<juhls> I'll move the file checking the box doesn't seem to do anything
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I have installed xubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu 8.04 and now it has limited me to two virtual desktops. Whereas I remember that I could increase the number of virtual desktops as much as I wished when the last time I installed Xfce by just installing xfce4 package. What is the problem here? Does anyone know?
<Odd-rationale> Muhammad_Saad: well, in xfce, try going to Applications --> Settings --> settings manager. One of those should be able to change the number of desktops.
<JacobS> Muhammad, if you have installed Compiz the desktop is only is limit a two desk
<Muhammad_Saad> Thanks Odd-rationale. I found it.
<snowman> is there a program that will let you use live input from a webcam?
<Muhammad_Saad> I just got another question in my mind. I have seen videos of 3D cubes on GNOME as well as KDE. How can I do that? Which packages do I need? And is it possible on Xfce too?
<JacobS> Yes, but is very "buggy" is not recomend to begginers
<Muhammad_Saad> Is it problematic on all desktop environments or just Xfce?
<snowman> muhammad_saad: you need to download compiz Im running it no-prob
<snowman> it is very CPU intensive though
<JacobS> Is very well with GNOME, but you need a ATI or Nvidia chips
<w00t> its not as buggy as one might think (compiz)
<w00t> its just gpu intensive
<Muhammad_Saad> It seems like the default Ubuntu installation already comes with some components of compiz as I can see them installed in the package manager. What do I need in addition to these?
<snowman> just search compiz in add/remove
<w00t> compiz fusion, emerald, fusion-icon
<w00t> fusion-icon is a very useful package if you want to run compiz
<JacobS> emerald is a sust of Windows manager to Xfce, for this ha ve several bugs
<w00t> hmmm pretty stable for me
<w00t> newest iterations at least
<JacobS> Is  possible run Xfce windows manager and emerald?
<william56> is it hard to update xubuntu using packages from a newer install cd?
<forces> william56, for examplo of hardy at intrepid
<forces> ?
<forces> or what?
 * forces sleep
<william56> oh, sorry, meant 8.04.1 to 8.10
<sinbox> so you want to upgrade then?
<william56> yes
<ahklerner> hi room
<william56> hey ahklerner
<ahklerner> is there a hotkey to take a screenshot
<ahklerner> like on windows i can printscreen and paste into paint
<ahklerner> i tried that to paste into gimp but it didnt work :(
<william56> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=553015 try post #6
<ahklerner> i had just found that :)
<william56> :P
<ahklerner> (thread)
<ahklerner> sweet it worked thanks
<william56> np
<GINZ> hi. I am trying to find how/where to adjust monitor colours in xubuntu. Can you help me please?
<ahklerner> applications->settings->settings manager->display ??
<GINZ> I tried that but it didn;t seem to make much difference
<GINZ> unless it doesn;t work till after rebooting
<ahklerner> i really have no clue
<ahklerner> except for that
<GINZ> Ok thanks for trying
<GINZ> I probably shouldn't worry as I am getting a new monitor
<GINZ> I wish the Ubuntu help had a search
<ahklerner> it does its called google
<GINZ> lol
<ahklerner> search the ubuntu forums
<GINZ> yep will do tomorrow as it is past midnight now
<GINZ> Thanks
<klopapier> hey
<klopapier> anybody there?
<TheSheep> no
<klopapier> xDD
<klopapier> i need some help with my xfce4-panel
<klopapier> it wont start at startup
<klopapier> always gotta do it manually
<klopapier> kinda sucks
<TheSheep> remove your saved sessions from ~/.cache/sessions
<klopapier> thats all?
<klopapier> i'll try
<klopapier> and theres another thing
<klopapier> i have 2 hdd
<klopapier> one with 3 partitions
<klopapier> well actually 4
<klopapier> sda : 1 linux native, 1 swap, 1 ntfs, 1 fat32
<klopapier> and sdb : 1 fat32, 1 ntfs
<klopapier> sda is SATA
<klopapier> sdb is IDE to secondary port
<klopapier> but i only see my linux native
<TheSheep> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<klopapier> the thing is
<klopapier> when i start gparted
<klopapier> the ntfs and the fat32 form the sda
<klopapier> are mounted
<klopapier> and sometimes those in sdb too
<klopapier> but not always
<XaeroOne> is there anywhere I can check if xubuntu is compatible with my computer?
<solotim> I'm running xubuntu 8.04 on an old Dell laptop (C600) .  My problem is that the display resolution can't be set to 1024x768. It stick in 800x600@56Hz. I have tried the "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" method, but it doesn't help. Anyone can help me out? Thanks
<vidd> we just had someone with that problem the other day....
<vidd> what does lspci tell you your card is?
<PurplePlus> solotim what happens if u try ctrl-alt-+(the plus key)
<solotim> purpleplus, nothing happened
<solotim> ATI Rage 128 Mobility graphics card.
<vidd> PurplePlus, he has a laptop....he probably only has the "+" on the same key as the "=" sign...and that dont work like you expect
<vidd> solotim, that is NOT what lspci tells you
<solotim> ok, guys , I just found something maybe useful. thank you~ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=828588
<PurplePlus> ouch
<solotim> I'll report later.
<vidd> i love posts that say "blindly copy/paste the contents of "file x" into this folder that is used with elivated permissions during boot....."
 * vidd prefers posts that state the changes and why 
<vidd> PurplePlus, i like that resolution shortcut btw
<solotim> Done, cheers
<solotim> :)
<solotim> thank u all
<solotim> bye
<vidd> solotim,
<vidd> hold up
<solotim> yes,
<solotim> what
<vidd> can you at least add to that post the contents of that file?
<vidd> or maybe pastebin it?
<klopapier> hey back again
<klopapier> thanks TheSheep
<vidd> im assuming that it worked for you
<klopapier> ur tips worked fine
<solotim> sorry, I don´t understand your meanning,  I just followed the guide of that post, downloaded the conf file it offered and substituted my local xorg.conf
<vidd> yes
<PurplePlus> :)
<vidd> i would much like to see the contents of that file
<solotim> :)
<solotim> paste here?
<vidd> but im not going to register to a site
<solotim> may I?
<klopapier> now i just need a cool list of repositories
<solotim> oh, I see.
<vidd> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<klopapier> were can i find them
<klopapier> ?
<vidd> solotim, i want to make sure that the instructions dont have "import rootkit" in it somewhere =]
<klopapier> where can i find a cool list of repositories?
<vidd> klopapier, define "cool"
<solotim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/94302/
<klopapier> or is it enough if i just uncomment those commented in the sources.list
<solotim> done
<klopapier> i dont know
<klopapier> with lots of useful apps
 * vidd thinks that the basic main, universe and multiverse repos are just "cool" as i need
<klopapier> xDD
<klopapier> ok
<ramrod> just look for apps youd like to use
<vidd> solotim, let me review that b4 ya go?
<ramrod> when somethings not in your repos add the required
<klopapier> but there are some packages it doesnt find
<klopapier> VLC
<klopapier> opera browser
<klopapier> for starters
<solotim> well, :) I have to go. I´ll come here tomorrow the same time
<solotim> see ya
<vidd> i wont be here
<vidd> there is a lot of junk in that file
<solotim> oh a!?
<solotim> but it works
<solotim> why
<vidd> and you are now locked to only 1 sceen resolution
<solotim> i dont care, since it works
<solotim> this is laptop
<klopapier> what about those "canonical" and "backports" repos?
<solotim> i can only in this resolution.
<vidd> if your fine with bloat and limitations, then fine
<klopapier> worth to uncomment
<klopapier> ?
<solotim> vidd, what´s your suggestion then
<solotim> it will be appreciated
<vidd> remove line 50, and 55-84......
<vidd> you should then have all resolutions your display and monitor can support
<solotim> ok. I´ll try tomorrow. Thank you very much!!  I´ll remember u
<solotim> I really have to go. it´s time to do sth
<solotim> bye
<vidd> also...the keyboard and mouse are configured by HAL
<vidd> so you dont really need them either
<vidd> other than that, the file is safe to use
<klopapier> what about those "canonical" and "backports" repos?
<klopapier> worth to uncomment?
<vidd> klopapier, didnt you just say that b4?
<klopapier> yeah but nobody answered
<klopapier> :s
<vidd> and nobody new came into the room....
<vidd> they didnt have an answer b4....why would they have one now?
<klopapier> maybe others in the room who weren't payin attention the fisrt time were now...
<klopapier> dont know...
<vidd> i personally never bother with backports, and i dont have any idea if i would trust a "cononical" repo...so IDK
<klopapier> just u and solo were talkin
<klopapier> ok
<klopapier> thanks
<vidd> look at it this way....
<vidd> backports add "new" apps to "old" versions
<klopapier> ok
<vidd> for example....
<klopapier> just read in operas website
<klopapier> "If you are using an Ubuntu-based distribution, you can get Opera directly from Canonical's commercial repository."
<vidd> after 7.10's release, FF came out with version 3
<vidd> if you wanted FF3 in 7.10, you had to compile it or get a deb....
<vidd> then, it was added to backports
<klopapier> i c
<klopapier> ...whats meant with "commercial repository" ... do i have to pay for installing packages?
<klopapier> hows that
<vidd> dunno
<klopapier> hope not
<klopapier> i'll try
<vidd> like i said...IDK if i'd trust that
<vidd> multiverse is maintained by ppl looking out for ppl....
<vidd> dunno if id use a repo that is maintained by ppl looking out for corprate
<vidd> =]
<Saad1> How do I change the configuration for xkb layouts?
<Saad1> in Ubuntu 8.10
<vidd> Saad1, you can add the keyboard layout plugin to your panels or go into the settings manager
<Saad1> What if I want to change the settings for all users. Like in Ubuntu 8.04 it could be done by editing xorg.conf.
<vidd> Saad1, i would imagine you could do it the same as you did it in 8.04
<Saad1> I have tried editing /etc/default/console-setup but it did not help.
<Saad1> There is no keyboard section in xorg.conf
<vidd> so....add it
<Saad1> I do not know what to add. Can you help?
<vidd> if you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" it will walk you thru it
<vidd> its the config tool for xorg
<vidd> and will add the lines you need for you
<vidd> since i never needed to change my keyboard layout, i dont know exactly what lines should and should not been important
<vidd> and i dont want to miss something and leave you with a borked system
<vidd> =]
<Saad1> :) Let's try
<Saad1> The release notes say: "The X.Org configuration file (/etc/X11/xorg.conf) still has InputDevice entries for the mouse and keyboard, but they are ignored now because input-hotplug is used. The keyboard settings now come from /etc/default/console-setup; to change them please use sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup. After that, HAL and X need to be restarted (e.g., by rebooting your system)."
<vidd> then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup"
<vidd> then reboot your machine
<Saad1> How do I restart HAL without rebooting? I am currently using live CD to make sure I am ready to install 8.10
<vidd> Saad1, so far as i know....you dont
<vidd> and when you install, you will be prompted to set the keyboard layout....
<vidd> im surprised the live cd didnt prompt you on boot
<vidd> you can TRY "sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<Saad1> It prompted on boot but the keyboard layout I want to use is a custom one.
<Saad1> I know how to install but currently am not sure how to enable it.
<Saad1> OK. I am trying.
<Saad1> It worked. Thanks vidd.
<vidd> np
<Guest92119> anyone know how to turn on wobbly windows? intrepid - xfce
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Guest92119> i have installed the ati drivers
<Guest92119> thanks
<william56> do i need to do more than copy the directory packages are stored in and run apt-get install (packages) to install downloaded packages from one copy of xubuntu x86 to another?
<Cowie`> Can someone explain to me why Xubuntu is showing my partitions / mounts on the desktop? And maybe tell me how to get rid of them D:
<slow-motion> hi
<Cowie`> Hello
<slow-motion> hi Cowie`
<TheSheep> Cowie`: settings->desktop->second tab
<Cowie`> TheSheep: If I do Settings > Desktop settings > Behaviour
<Cowie`> Then edit desktop items, the only one to rid of it is the None setting - Which displays nothing then D:
<Cowie`> Any other ideas TheSheep ?
<JacobS> Cowie do you have the option checkbox disabled Show icons for mounted devices?
<Cowie`> Jacob - I get no option for that :\
<JacobS> What is your version of Xubuntu
<Cowie`> Oh wait sorry, all the options aren't ticked JacobS
<JacobS> Show icons > for removable devices is not here?
<Cowie`> removable devices is not ticked JacobS
<JacobS> Do you use a old version of Xubuntu, is this present in 8.10
<Cowie`> An only version - So I'll upgrade it all to 8.1
<Cowie`> I'll be back if it still persists at showing the files D:
<tingle> the wifi led on my notebooks blinks 24/7 when it has connection to a signal. can i tweak it so its just on or off? its just on in xp and ubuntu
<crimsun> if you modify the source code, sure
<craigbass1976> 192.168.0.3:/home/craig/        /home/craig/remote      nfs     defaults          Any reason why this entry in /etc/fstab won't mount up the drive?  It worked before I wiped this laptop (had regular ubuntu on it, now it's clean xub)
<craigbass1976> And I can't find in logs where the mounting failed
<craigbass1976> On either box
<Kepler> Is the NFS daemon on?
<craigbass1976> Should it be on my laptop?  It is on the server.
<craigbass1976> I probably didn't even install it, see nothing in /etc/init.d
<craigbass1976> This appears to be the case... Installing appropriate packages.  Duh...
<craigbass1976> And there's my share, ladies and gentlemen.  Thanks a bunch.  Too bad OpenOffice files still don't work over nfs...
<Kepler> lol
<slow-motion> n8
<linuxlerner> i have installed tightvnc package, and i am trying to connect to the machine from a windows machine running ultr@vnc . i am having problems, can anyone offer any advice?
<forces> saluton
<linuxlerner> hello
<linuxlerner> i do not know how to connect to xubuntu:1
<forces> linuxlerner, conect what?
<linuxlerner> i am trying to connect via vnc to my xubuntu machine
<linuxlerner> hen i start tightvncserver it says the display is xubuntu:1
<arualavi> I think that VNC servers are listening on port 5900
<arualavi> so you should be able to connect to your vnc server at: xubuntu_ip_adress:5900
<linuxlerner> hmm
<william56> http://paste.ubuntu.com/94581/ i'm trying to mount a partition on the hard drive that xubuntu is installed on.. any advice?
<linuxlerner> it wont connect
<linuxlerner> just says failed to connect
<linuxlerner> let me look at the tightvnc loge
<linuxlerner> log file
<william56> anyone think mounting that partition using -o force could cause problems?
<linuxlerner> it was port 5901
 * linuxlerner goes to google for configuration
<linuxlerner> ok well i can connect via vnc, but i cant do anything
<linuxlerner> just get a pixely screen and crosshares
<linuxlerner> any ideas?
<linuxlerner> i have looked at this but there is no other config info there https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<linuxlerner> for tightvncserver
<linuxlerner> anyone help with tightvncserver configuration
<asdf-> anyone have any links how to speed up xubuntu?
<asdf-> everything im finding on google relates to gentoo
<TheSheep> asdf-: that's one way :)
<asdf-> yes, but do you know of any tutorials geared for xubuntu/ubuntu?
<TheSheep> asdf-: actually I think it's the simplest way: use  faster distro
<TheSheep> asdf-: everything that could be done without losing features was already done
<asdf-> ok, how do i disable features?
<TheSheep> depends on whic ones you want to disable
<TheSheep> you can stop the cups daemon if you don't need printing, for example
<asdf-> yes, i already did that one
<asdf-> i want to disable dialup too
<asdf-> the ones that startup are in /etc/init.d/ ? which ones do i must have enabled?
#xubuntu 2009-12-21
<magic_ninja> we got any old schoolers in here
<magic_ninja> rub
<_Techie_> [AMSG] goodnight everyone
<faLUCE> hi. I'm noting that every time I launch a video application (for example: playing a movie) I have a high CPU comsumption (about 50% per application) .  I suspect that this problem has something to do with the hardware acceleration... do you have any suggestion for that?
<_Pete_> what kind of video / cpu?
<faLUCE> _Pete_: about the cpu: the same cpu on another machine doesn't have problems. about the video: how can I check it?
<Carnophage> hi all
<riboflavin> is there any way to get xfapplet in the panel to work with the vanilla gnome main menu (NOT the new main-menu, like the package)? Although that menu is an option to add to the gnome-panel, if I start it, it isn't an option in xfapplet, and I haven't been able to find out why or how I can make it one. Anybody know?
 * likemindead is grooving to 8-bit Christmas @ work. :D
<faLUCE> hi. I'm noting that every time I launch a video application (for example: playing a movie) I have a high CPU comsumption (about 50% per application) .  I suspect that this problem has something to do with the hardware acceleration... do you have any suggestion for that?
<likemindead> What's your hardware, faLUCE?
<faLUCE> likemindead: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<likemindead> Yeah... Intel graphics are still wonky at the moment. :-\
<faLUCE> likemindead: and there's not a solution?
<likemindead> Not for 9.10 yet.
<faLUCE> likemindead: what you say is too much strange
<likemindead> Uh... m'kay.
<faLUCE> likemindead: whith a VGA Intel GMA950 I don't have any problem
<likemindead> I'd fall back to 8.04 which is the Long Term Support release. Much more stable.
<faLUCE> likemindead: don't answer if you don't know the answer
<faLUCE> otherwise, you can confuse ubuntu users
<likemindead> Uh... you're welcome. :-\
<Balsaq> what is the sudo command to change password?
<likemindead> passwd
<likemindead> Use sudo if you're changing it for another user
<likemindead> "passwd your_username" or "sudo passwd username_of_others"
<Balsaq> its for me, the one i use when i 1st turn on the computer
<likemindead> Then you shouldn't need sudo.
<Balsaq> i tried sudo passwd and it seemed to take it, but it idnt change my password
<likemindead> You included your username? (i.e. "passwd Balsaq new_password_here" ?
<Balsaq> no i didnt not in sudo, i just put in sudo passwd and went from there...i haven't tried it any other way
<likemindead> You have to tell it what user.
<likemindead> Even if you're the only one...
<Balsaq> ok so i go into sudo and type....sudo passwd Blasaq_password_here
<likemindead> No.
<likemindead> Just "passwd Balsaq <New_Password>"
<Balsaq> ok so i dump the word sudo
<likemindead> Shouldn't need it if it's for you & not another user.
<Balsaq> i am the only user
<Balsaq> but when i was in there, i did type sudo passwd, and it did say type new unic password
<Balsaq> unix*
<Balsaq> so i thought i was on the right track
<Balsaq> but when i wrestarted it hadnt changed
<Balsaq> so i must of only changed my root password
<Balsaq> i guess...wonder what i did, cuase it acted like it took it-said successful
<Balsaq> well igo back downstairs and try to fix it, thanks likeminded
<retour> Xubuntu-Desktop CD has a serious problem with graphic system. Ubuntu 9.10 works OK, Ubuntu 9.10 + XFCE - OK, BUT installation of xubuntu-desktop on the same perfectly working system instantly crashes it with dumping any user with modified screen resolution to log in screen
<nicholas_> hi, what is the commend for the xfce terminal?
<Sysi> xfce4-terminal
<nicholas_> thanks, it works :)
<nicholas_> btw, which is the best dock for xubuntu? i just installed Cairo without opengl
<Sysi> i tried awn and gnome-do, decided that i don't want dock
<nicholas_> yeah, i was using do and maybe i should stick with that instead of a dock
<ubuntu_> Hello, i was turning my computer off to fast so Grub failed anyone know how to fix this without reinstalling the Whole Kubuntu System?
<likemindead> It won't boot at all now, ubuntu_?
<ubuntu_> likemindead: nope
<ubuntu_> but the data is still there
<ubuntu_> somone know of any good repair grub live CD?
<nicholas_> hi, cairo-dock always launches two instances at startup, yet it only appears one in "startup apps", how do i fix this?
<Sysi> don't save session and clean ~/.cache/sessions/
<nicholas_> yup, that worked :)
<nicholas_> ok,  final question: whenever WIFI connects, Applet Manager asks me for a password, how do i get rid of that?
<oberon> hi
<oberon> I wanna upgrade fuse utils to version 2.8.1
<oberon> (from version 2.7.4)
<oberon> how do I do that ?
<oberon> I tried "apt-get install fuse-utils", but I still have version 2.7.4
<likemindead> You'll need to download the latest .deb or compile from source, oberon.
<oberon> where can I get the latest .deb ?
<likemindead> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=fuse+utils+2.8.1
#xubuntu 2009-12-22
<hmagoo> hello, is it possible to keep a USB 2,0 external drive to be the same /dev regardless of what other media is connected to USB upon reboot?
<hmagoo> question answered, in #ubuntu, ty
<duelle> i'm trying to execute a program from the terminal and i keep getting "No such file or directory"
<duelle> also, i can't cd into the folder and get the same error
<duelle> apparently this happens with any file i create
<mizery> I installed xubuntu on my roommate's computer.  Her computer has a Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device.  Her desktop environment locks up randomly.  I am able to reboot her pc remotely via ssh.  I `tail -f /var/log/syslog` hoping to notice some kind of error that was output showing why the desktop environment was locking up, keyboard no longer functioning, but the log file showed nothing
<__Techie__> duelle, make sure all files and folders have the apropriate permissions
<mizery> Her computer suffered the same issue with ubuntu, linux mint, opensuse, mandriva and other distros too, so I'm certain it is related to her gpu/driver.
<duelle> everything has read/write permissions
<duelle> i've tried the folders that are automatically in the home folder (pictures, downloads, etc)
<duelle> and can't cd into them either
<duelle> everything looks fine in the file manager, though
<__Techie__> so you are unable to cd into any folders?
<Hermitcrab> Hi everyone!
<Hermitcrab> New to Linux, cannot set the volume for sound, any tips?
<duelle> okay, i've somehow got into the right folder but it still claims the file is not there
<duelle> it seems when i open a terminal in my home folder i can't cd into any folder inside it
<__Techie__> are you sure that its your own home folder
<duelle> if i open a terminal in my home folder i get duelle@ubuntu:~$. if do cd /home/duelle i get the same and can't cd into any folder in /home/duelle
<mizery> When my roommate's computer's desktop environment freezes (keyboard doesn't function, mouse clicking doesn't function, but can still move mouse cursor), how can I restart gdm instead of rebooting?  `restart gdm` doesn't seem to work.  I will post error next chance I have to execute it.
<duelle> if i do cd /home/duelle/appfolder i get in to the folder but it still says the file i want to execute doesn't exist
<__Techie__> mizery, enabling zapping in your xorg.conf would be the easiest wya of restarting GDM
<__Techie__> how are you executing the application?
<mizery> __Techie__: hmm, xubuntu doesn't come with an xorg.conf by default.  How can I create one besides writing from scratch?
<__Techie__> mizery, not sure
<duelle> sudo ./app
<__Techie__> duelle, try sudo sh app
<duelle> 1:  Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<__Techie__> then theres a problem with the app
<duelle> i guess i'll ask around their forums
<duelle> thanks
<__Techie__> you might be interested in the make command
<mizery> __Techie__: 'zapping' is useless, because the keyboard doesn't function (e.g. caps lock doesn't toggle led light even)
<mizery> __Techie__: the keyboard functions normally, but then the desktop environment fails, only the mouse cursor can be moved, no clicks work either
<mizery> then==when
<__Techie__> so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap is of now use then?
<mizery> __Techie__: We'll see.  My roommate configured zapping and it works.  We will test it next time her keyboard doesn't function again.
<__Techie__> you also might want to try a few different methods
<mizery> How can I install libstdc++5 even though libstdc++6 is latest version?
<mizery> I suppose it's not possible?
<Balsaq> yo _Techie_ !
<Balsaq> a pair a _Techie_ 's ?
<mizery> __Techie__ / _Techie_ : When the keyboard locks up, ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't zap X as I expected.
<Balsaq> who is the real _Techie_ ? yo _Techie!
<mizery> Is there a gui to configure network ip address from xfce?  i can't find one.
<Gotanks> hi
<Gotanks> that is all
<Alexandra> i need a random wallpapers desktop app
<Alexandra> what app?
<Alexandra> I use Xubuntu 9.10
<Wistful> how do I change runlevels in Xubuntu ?
<Divinus> Hi folks, anyone familiar with rigging older AMDs to work with the new 9.10 release? :)
<CyberArch> when I do sudo service gdm stop it tells me initctl: unknown instance why ??
<User3k> Did I finally get this set up right?
<User3k> Cool, lol
<Xion-M> Is it as exciting as you thought? heh.
<flix> hi @ all
<flix> i got a little problem and wonder if anybody can help me
<Sysi> ask
<flix> I am running 9.10 xubuntu on an ibm thinkpad (x31) and i am missing my windowbuttons when I max a window
<flix> i mean the buttons in the upper right corner to max and min the windows
<flix> i would be very glad if anybody has a clue how to get this fixed
<Chri1> hey there
<Xion-M> hello
<Chri1> is this the right place for xubuntu support?
<Xion-M> i believe so,
<Chri1> as I installed xubuntu everything was fine with xfce
<Chri1> but now xfce tries to run my display with a resolution of 1600*x - thats too much
<Chri1> how can i "reset" the settings or something like that via terminal/console?
<likemindead> Have you tried Display under Settings, Chri1?
<Chri1> I can't use my graphical frontend because of that
<Chri1> If I try to log in via graphical interface it doesn't work
<Chri1> so I can't change my display under settings
<likemindead> Ah.
<likemindead> You need to create a xorg.conf it would seem.
<Ov3rf10w> try to edit xorg.conf
<Chri1> sorry, it is a little bit strange - I tried to log in again - and now - it works fine...
<Chri1> no idea why..
<Ov3rf10w> lol
<Chri1> thanks a lot for your time
<likemindead> Glad to help. What's your graphics hardware?
<Chri1> you mean my display?
<likemindead> No, your graphics card or chipset.
<likemindead> Run "lspci" in a terminal.
<Chri1> nVidia GeForce 2 MX
<Chri1> is that what you mean?
<Ov3rf10w> Chri1, do you have installed driver for your graph card?
<likemindead> Yeah, Chri1. Did you install the "restricted" driver?
<Chri1> where can I see if I have installed a driver?
<Chri1> me not
<Ov3rf10w> system -> hardware drivers
<Chri1> perhaps the autoconifg at installation time
<Chri1> no, no restricted driver
<Chri1> or proprietary driver
<Chri1> do you think I should install a nv driver?
<Ov3rf10w> did you see any driver?
<Xion-M> is there a way to open a folder a root, like /var/www without having to chmod it?
<Ov3rf10w> in hardware drivers
<Xion-M> as root*
<Chri1> no, no drivers
<Chri1> sudo
<Chri1> @ xion
<Xion-M> yes, but without terminal
<Ov3rf10w> Xion-M, sudo thunar
<Xion-M> ok,
<Xion-M> thanks.
<Chri1> @Ov3rf10w To install a new driver is not my first priority - if my x11/xfce just works (as it does at the moment)
<flix> I am running 9.10 xubuntu on an ibm thinkpad (x31) and i am missing my windowbuttons when I max a window
<flix> i mean the buttons in the upper right corner to max and min the windows
<flix> i would be very glad if anybody has a clue how to get this fixed
<_Techie_> flix, when you maximize windows, are the title bars still visible?
<Xion-M> looks like he didnt want it fixed that bad.
<_Techie_> nah
<knome> who cares about working system anyway
<Xion-M> ?
<knome> sarcasm.
<Xion-M> ahh
<Xion-M> gotcha.
<_Techie_> hrmm, im bored im gonna re install my graphcis drivers
 * nwadawg bored, rewriting conkys
<Xion-M> anyone use any lighter weight browser than firefox?
<_Techie_> Xion-M, if you after a really light weight browser, try lynx
<TheSheep> Xion-M: try chromium
<Xion-M> isnt lynx pretty much text only?
<TheSheep> Xion-M: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<_Techie_> Xion-M, lynx is text only, i recently wok up so im kinda being a major douchebag
<Xion-M> heh, its cool, at least you were honest
<Xion-M> i got it anyways just to see how some stuff displayed
<_Techie_> anyway, im gonna have a shower and once i get back ill be the regular techie that people know and love
<rcscomp> I am setting up an xfce desktop.  Is there a panel applet for monitoring disk activity?  I have one for monitoring CPU activity that works well.
#xubuntu 2009-12-23
<oorah> hey emma
<Guest62199> how do I install my webcam?
<Guest62199> ?
<knome> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<knome> hmm, a "thanks" here and there wouldn't hurt...
<neiliob1973> question...am i correct in assuming I need xubuntu 64-bit to use my extra 2GB's of RAM from Santa?  Any conflicts or other down-sides to 64-bit?
<knome> neiliob1973, 64-bit is pretty stable nowadays. i've used 64-bit for ages.
<neiliob1973> but required to recognize extra RAM?
<knome> i think the limit for i386 is 4GB
<knome> i'm not sure though
<neiliob1973> well, it ain't seeing it yet. LOL
<knome> yeah, that's the limit
<neiliob1973> is there any 32-to-64 upgrade, or just fresh install?
<knome> you have to do a fresh install
<neiliob1973> yeah, that's what I just KNEW you'd say.  THNX!!!!
<neiliob1973> get to backin' up. now
<knome> np. have fun with the new ram ;)
<n2diy> isn't emacs part of the default install?
<knome> i suppose not
<knome> why should it be?
<oorah> hey just installed chrome browser today, it rocks :)
<nwadawg> I installed it a few days back, yes it rocks
<oorah> the only negative is no way to set a home page and no arrows on the scrollbar
<nwadawg> yes you can set home page
<oorah> nwadawg, how?
<nwadawg> options/basic/home page
<nwadawg> http://omploader.org/vMzI3dQ
<oorah> oh ok thanks nwadawg
<oorah> is there a way to put arrows on the scrollbar?
<nwadawg> let me look
<nwadawg> oorah: sry couldn't find anything
<oorah> nwadawg, its ok
<oorah> nwadawg, do you know how to go to homepage from another page?
<nwadawg> you got a bookmark toolbar?
<oorah> nwadawg, no i don't
<nwadawg> in settings check show bookmark bar
<oorah> oh ok thanks
<nwadawg> np
<oorah> seems a lot faster than firefox, epiphany, midori, etc
<nwadawg> it is, I'm happy with it
<nwadawg> so much, I uninstalled firefox
<oorah> i wonder when chrome os comes out?
<oorah> me too
<nwadawg> I'm really liking xfce, I'm coming from opnbox
<oorah> xfce is great
<oorah> lack of gui menu customizing, but i prefer the speed
<oorah> hope chrome browser doesn't get lots of add ons, thats what makes fast browsers slow down over time
<nwadawg> I cut my panel down to menu & desktop switcher, added most of my openbox scripts, right great now
<oorah> i haven't used openbox
<nwadawg> http://omploader.org/vMzI3dw current desktop
<oorah> looks dark
<nwadawg> not too dark
<__Techie__> oorah, openbox isnt reccomended for the regular user, however it is perfect for someone who wants a clean minimalist desktop
<oorah> http://s455.photobucket.com/albums/qq274/Knuckle_Brawler/?action=view&current=mysetup.png&newest=1 and http://s455.photobucket.com/albums/qq274/Knuckle_Brawler/?action=view&current=87999-matrix_ubuntu_wallpape2.jpg&newest=1 are a couple shots of what i had recently, went back to default theme though
<nwadawg> nice
<oorah> now i'm using default theme with jmak wallpaper
<oorah> i like the black and bright green look
<oorah> i'm using Lucid alpha right now
<nwadawg> you like it?
<oorah> its actually better than karmic for my system, bad bugs in karmic
<oorah> yes very much, actually more stable. karmic has been bad on netbooks
<oorah> its not perfect, but the minor bugs are hardly noticeable
<nwadawg> I may dl it and give it a spin
<oorah> i try out alphas so i can look for bugs to report. this is only the 2nd time i've used an alpha as my primary system though
<oorah> the other time was with i don't remember, it was 8.10 or 8.04 when the first update broke my system.
<nwadawg> I'm running karmic xfce, Madbox on spare laptop
<oorah> its weird how a regular update can wreck a computer
<oorah> whats madbox?
<nwadawg> took a look at ZevenOS
<nwadawg> madbox is a custom 9.10 xfce
<oorah> oh i see
<oorah> is it LTS based?
<oorah> i mean based on the LTS releases?
<nwadawg> http://www.ad-comp.be/
<nwadawg> translate from french
<nwadawg> his own spin on xubuntu
<oorah> oh ok
<oorah> i watched seinfeld last night, it was the festivus episode lol
<oorah> nwadawg, i'm back
<oorah> i just thought of somethin funny
<oorah> nwadawg, imagine running openbox on an apple. the one click would be annoying, how would anything get done? lol
<nwadawg> lol
<oorah> i'm sure one of the unused keyboard keys would come into play
<oorah> like the super key
<oorah> speaking of which, i took a kitchen knife tip and scratched off the windows logo from the super key
<nwadawg> I painted over mine
<oorah> nwadawg, what did you paint?
<_Techie_> i need help
<nwadawg> windows key
<oorah> oh did you know the dell Ubuntu pre installed netbooks have the windows logo on the super key? thats weird lol
<_Techie_> badly ubuntu wont detect my mouse for ages
<oorah> nwadawg, i meant what did you paint on it?
<oorah> _Techie_, is it plugged in?
<oorah> is it a netbook?
<_Techie_> YES IT IS PLUGGED IN i just came from bloody windows
<oorah> oh i see
<_Techie_> i dont need MS tech support, i need linux tech support
<_Techie_> yay, its workign now
<oorah> i know with karmic one of the bugs on my system were usb devices not mounted most the time
<_Techie_> but it takes ages to initalise
<_Techie_> over 10 minutes
<oorah> on some systems there's a bug with usb devices
<oorah> hey yall gotta go to sleep
<oorah> later yall
<_Techie_> night oorah
<_Techie_> if i run lspci it doesnt even show up
<_Techie_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m599c5c7f
<nwadawg> what is pixart?
<_Techie_> camera
<nwadawg> ok
<_Techie_> microdia is the chipset my mouse uses
<nwadawg> strange that the mouse is not showing up
<_Techie_> i know
<nwadawg> wireless or wired
<_Techie_> wired
<nwadawg> hmm
<_Techie_> i was gonna re install my graphics drivers and try getting XV working, but thats not top priority with this
<nwadawg> I just finished touchpad off on my laptop, have usb mouse on it always
<neiliob1973> just installed xubuntu 9.10 (64-bit), but still only shows 2GB of RAM when I have 4GB installed
<neiliob1973> ??
<_Techie_> this is the RAM you got from santa?
<neiliob1973> yepper...Kingston DDR2, 2GB
<_Techie_> hrmm, i think santa has come up with a better punishment than coal =p
<neiliob1973> what Toshiba recommended (same as original 2GB card)
<neiliob1973> even swapped slots, made no difference
<neiliob1973> ?!!?!?!?!?
<_Techie_> does the motherboard support more than 2GB
<neiliob1973> yes. up to 4GB
<ImJJames> sup sexy xubuntu users
<ImJJames> tem > Preferences > Appearance, set Visual Effects to 'none'.
<ImJJames> I dont seee that option
<ImJJames> on my 9.10
<ImJJames> xubuntu
<ImJJames> anyone alive
<ImJJames> out of 52...
<ImJJames> there should be one
<ImJJames> alive in here
<ImJJames> =)
<_Techie_> how can i logout using command line, my mouse still isnt working properly off of boot
<ImJJames> logout
<ImJJames> logout
<ImJJames> logout
<ImJJames> wtf
<raevol> hey guys, my xubuntu seems to not want to properly unmount usb drives
<raevol> i notice gnome-volume-manager is not installed, was that taken out as a dependency in 9.10?
<flix> _Techie_: I missed your answer to my question yesterday, do you have time?
<_Techie_> which question was this?
<flix> i am missing my windowbuttons when I max a window
<_Techie_> oh yeah
<_Techie_> are your title bars visible?
<flix> no they aren't, its the titlebar of the window underneath or the desktop
<Sysi> clean installation?
<Sysi> mine did that after installing xfce to UNR
<_Techie_> that rules out my theory
<flix> yeah thats exactly my situation
<flix> i tried unr but didn't like it
<flix> how did you fix it?
<Sysi> apt-get remove maximus
<Sysi> rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions/
<Sysi> log out and in
<flix> i'll try and be back in 5
<Sysi> and don't save session ofc
<flix> wohoo, that worked
<flix> thank you very much
<Sysi> np
<flix> after I read the package description it is clear why that leaves to a problem
<flix> i thought of anything from xfce to buggy drivers but another windowmgr was beyond my believe
<flix> -leaves +leads
<crlsktr> any recomendation for a good game?
<Ov3rf10w> hmmm...
<Ov3rf10w> crlsktr, Glest is a good strategy game with 3D graphics
<crlsktr> thanks dude
<Ov3rf10w> you can find it in add/remove or synaptics
<crlsktr> thanks see ya
 * genii sips, goes back to playing World of Goo
<kromar> hi, how can i get permissions to write on a floppy drive?
<kromar> in fstab it looks like i got permission but i cant write on the floppy:/ /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<rgnr> hi
<rgnr> how do i read dual layer dvds?
<likemindead> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rgnr> nothing
<rgnr> i car read regular dvds
<rgnr> but dual layer gives me permission error
<Guest41329> while doing a ./configure i get the error that "usb.h" is not found BUT libusb is installed. however, i know where lib.h is located, how can i tell the ./configure as well?
<Guest41329> -as well
<Guest41329> +also
<Guest41329> :)
<mdt> Hi all ... I changed my /etc/xorg.conf file around a bit in an effort to get a second monitor working with my laptop.  It didn't work, and now I'd just like to get X working again.  I reverted to the original /etc/xorg.conf file and now I can only start the x server as root.
<mdt> There are no errors at all in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
#xubuntu 2009-12-24
<Balsaq> _Techie_ i am now a "developer"
<oorah> hey yall
<oorah> anyone here?
<Tesssa> upgraded from 9.4 t0 9.10 now no sound
<Tesssa> why
<AnAnt> Hello, does anyone know who made the throbber for xubuntu's xsplash theme ?
<knome> AnAnt, MadsRH did
<AnAnt> Mads Rosendahl
<AnAnt> thanks !
<knome> yup, that's him.
<oorah> hey yall
<Balsaq> welcome to the land of zoo bun two
<oorah> I'm using the Lucid alpha right now
<oorah> its zoo boon too lol
<Balsaq> oh yes..forgot
<oorah> but its ok to say things different i guess
<oorah> i call gnome gnome, not guh-nome
<Balsaq> sounds much better...like it came from deep in the rainforest
<oorah> it does
<TheSheep> rainforests are for the weak
<Balsaq> oorah how do you like alpha
<oorah> Balsaq, its pretty stable, no major problems
<oorah> Balsaq, i like it better than karmic, it was a nightmare on my netbook lol
<Balsaq> i didn't realize it was available yet
<oorah> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks just scroll down to msi u100 its nuts
<Balsaq> cool, i put in favorites, i'll burn one later
<Sysi> for me they said that current alpha is almost same as karmic
<TheSheep> the kernel is new
<Balsaq> i burn em and put them in cd sleeves that i make
<Balsaq> and give em away free
<oorah> same theme and wallpaper yes
<oorah> there's somethin weird i notice when i'm logged into pidgin or thunderbird that when i get a new email or instant message or friend comes online or offline
<oorah> but nothing problematic
<oorah> Balsaq, your nickname might offend some people
<Balsaq> it is possible but i  tell them the q is silent
<oorah> Balsaq, oh i see funny haha
<Balsaq> some have a vivid imagination
<oorah> Balsaq, are there a lot of people that want the cd's?
<Balsaq> well in my area most don't even know what it is, i do it to help the cause  since my tech skill are still.....underway
<oorah> me too haha
<Balsaq> it is all i can do at this point to help out
<oorah> i've been using Linux for years, but all i know is what i need to know. if i need to learn more i will but my knowledge so far suits everything i need it for
<oorah> i don't know the full list of commands and directories and all that
<Balsaq> so far 3 peole at work have told me their windows computers were running extremely slow, 2 were really messed up with virus, so i wiped em clean and installed buntu, they love it
<Balsaq> they had windows
<oorah> one of my favorite things about Linux and BSD distros is the updates. every app and the system at the same time instead of one app at a time
<oorah> remember with windows when ya had to update stuff one app at a time? it took an evening lol
<Balsaque> someone whacked me?
<Balsaque> yet my name is still up there?
<Balsaque> anyone know what just happened?
<phxheat> I wanted to put xubuntu on a old 533mhz machine that has CD disks not DVD. CD are 650MB but the .iso is 664MB so its too big to burn on a disc. Any ideas
<TheSheep> phxheat: a cd has 700MB
<TheSheep> phxheat: just allow overburning in your cd burning program
<phxheat> TheSheep your right 700MB, but when I read the size its less than that maybe 630, i feel cheated. Ill try other discs i think one will show up as 700. Ill try the overburn. thank you
<Stylee> hello, I installed xubuntu on an old celeron 600 Mhz box... and when I rebooted it says
<Stylee> the initrd is too big
<Stylee> when I try to load the kernel I mean
<Sysi> how much RAM?
<Stylee> 400 and something Mb
<Stylee> is too little?
<Sysi> i don't think it shouldn't
<Sysi> *should be too little
<Stylee> well those are 3 different modules, can this make problems?
<Sysi> i'm not good with hardware but that machine sound's old for xubuntu
<Sysi> crunchbang or lubuntu might be better
<Stylee> well previously was win xp on it, isn't it greedier than xubuntu?
<Stylee> well it runs from light CD well, so it should run even better from hdd I guess
<Stylee> besides, here they say it should http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=459872
<Stylee> so can anybody help me?
<knome> Stylee, ?
<Stylee> when I try to boot the kernel it says initrd is too big
<Stylee> how to fix it?
<Stylee> from live CD it works ok
<knome> which xubuntu version? is it normal hardware?
<Stylee> 9.10
<Stylee> normal as in?
<knome> well, not anything weird
<Stylee> no all normal
<knome> okay. i suppose you are trying to use the regular/default kernel?
<Stylee> it was a box used in administration office
<Stylee> yes
<Stylee> I use the kernel bundled in the live CD
<Stylee> should I change it?
<knome> no, i don't think so
<Stylee> configure it myself?
<Stylee> hmm
<Stylee> I would try with 9.4 but the installation take as much as gentoo installation on my regular box :)
<Stylee> so long :)
<Stylee> if possible I would like to fix this installation
<knome> Stylee, what does 'ls /boot/initrd* -l -h' say?
<knome> Stylee, (in terminal)
<Stylee> wait I should boot from live CD
<knome> uhm
<knome> can you log in with *any* kernel?
<knome> withtout the cd
<Stylee> well there is just the kernel from live CD, I did a fresh install
<Stylee> before was win XP on that box
<knome> so you did a fresh install but initrd is too big?
<Stylee> so it says
<Stylee> I even tried a reinstall, with same result
<knome> Stylee, have you read this: http://unintention.com/?id=68 ?
<knome> Stylee, i don't know if that would help but..
<Stylee> I will try to read it now
<Stylee> will try this hope it helps
<knome> okay :)
<balvonas> xubuntu 64bit is awesome
<knome> balvonas, great to hear you like it
<balvonas> damn stable
<balvonas> ;]
<balvonas> even on my crapy Acer
<knome> heh
<knome> it is pretty solid
<Stylee> knome: it booted, thanks :) I was looking on google but with xubuntu keyword
<knome> Stylee, yeah, np. have fun and merry christmas :)
<Stylee> thanks, you too
<knome> will do :)
<Stylee> seems nice, hope my sister will get used to it quickly
<knome> Stylee, i'm sure she will. it's really easy to use.
<Stylee> well she is not really a tech type, and she is used to windows
<Stylee> though this machine is really slow
<knome> if she is open to learn a bit new and learn to some new habits, she will be allright.
#xubuntu 2009-12-25
<Stylee> are this integrated office application OK with MS documents?
<Stylee> oh I see it has also OOo
<Stylee> it was not on liveCD
<knome> Stylee, you can install anything from the ubuntu repositories - and that's a lot of apps
<Stylee> yes yes I know
<Stylee> I have just to test if it will work apceptably
<Stylee> it is a celeron 566
<Stylee> and it is really slow
<knome> hmm
<knome> how much ram?
<Stylee> well rom is ok
<Stylee> about 430 MB
<Stylee> it has also a SCSI hdd
<Stylee> I am almost tempted to try xfce on my main system
<knome> Stylee, you should ;)
<Stylee> seems a nice alternative to gnome
<knome> it is. i previously used gnome as well, but xfce is really more configurable
<Stylee> well ofcourse I have only the things of gnome I need... the official release has too much useless stuff
<Stylee> I like that arrow up button of xfce
<Stylee> so you have just the header
<knome> :)
<Stylee> and good it uses GTK as gnome
<knome> yuo
<knome> not a big change
<Stylee> I am kinda unhappy with QT
<knome> yeah.
<gourd_captain> Whenever I try to install sound-juicer (on Xubuntu 9.10) it tries to install pulseaudio. How do I avoid this?
<n0lan> anyone awake that csn hrlp?
<n0lan> can help*
<n0lan> i've dl'ed the iso for xubuntu and burned it to a cd. when i boot the pc i go thru the setup to run from cd w/oi making changes. it all loads up and prompts me for a username and password. i've tried everything i can think of to no avail.can anyone help?
<mnky> make sure you are booting up from the cd, either use the button to go to boot menu or edit you bios settings. if you are try the user name ubuntu with no pass word maybe that will help.
<n0lan> auth failure
<n0lan> its booting from the cd
<n0lan> but prompts me for a passwd/usrnme combo
<mnky> try to just leave it blank and see what happens
<n0lan> i have
<n0lan> ive tried ubuntu/ubuntu
<n0lan> ubuntu/blank
<n0lan> xubuntu/xubuntu. just about every combo i can think of
<n0lan> maybe i should have d/led the stable ver??
<mnky> what version were you trying
<n0lan> 9.1 i think
<mnky> that is the stable version. most recent
<n0lan> ahh
<mnky> sorry i am searching for any errors related so maybe i can help you
<n0lan> is there a faq somewhere?
<mnky> not a pro
<n0lan> kthanx
<n0lan> apperciiate any help i can get
<n0lan> especially considering in 2am xmas morning
<n0lan> ;)
<mnky> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<mnky> check those out. tell me if the screen shots on the second page match up with what you see
<mnky> no worries. my significant other is painting so i have little to do
<n0lan> fig1 and fig2 look like what i saw
<n0lan> fig3 never does load
<n0lan> well, it starts to, but there is a box in the middle of the scrnn prompting for username
<n0lan> first two for sure tho
<n0lan> ahh i found it
<n0lan> at the bootom of the 2nd pg
<mnky> cool
<n0lan> Logging in
<n0lan> Sometimes a LiveCD might ask you for a user-name or password. Just leave these blank and press enter (or allow it to time-out).
<n0lan> ;)
<n0lan> kthan for the help
<mnky> i found this as well Ubuntu/ubuntu Ubuntu/Ubuntu Ubuntu/<blank> ubuntu/<blank> root/<blank> root/ubuntu, as potential user name pwd combos. your welcome
<n0lan> if i just leave the usrname blank and wait for a sec b4 entering passwd a toolbar thing pops up at the bottom
<n0lan> it has language keyboard sessions  then time and date
<n0lan> and a round button with shutdown / restater
<n0lan> no icons or anytghing
<mnky> yeah its in case you want to turn the machine off, or change the desktop sesion basically
<n0lan> i know if i try any passwd combo its gonna say auth failed and i'll have to start over so i guess ill wait for it to timeout hopefully
<n0lan> should i see icons on the desktop?
<mnky> was there an ubuntu version on there before
<n0lan> on the hdd?
<mnky> yes you should. install and examples i believe
<mnky> yes
<n0lan> nope, win2k
<n0lan> let me start from the begining
<n0lan> this hdd may be bad
<n0lan> i'm not exactlly sure
<n0lan> i had this box hooked up to the vizio and used it to watch my warez
<n0lan> movies
<n0lan> well, yesterdsy elec went out for a sec and box wouldnt start win again
<n0lan> and no video zanymore eiether
<n0lan> so i pulled an old old box out of the clocect and tried hooking the hdd with all my movies on it as a slave
<n0lan> booted that old box up fine but cant see the dslave hdd with all my movies
<n0lan> tried booting from win2k disc to no avail
<n0lan> dfouble tripe and quadruple checked my jumper settings for the hdd
<n0lan> so i was gonna install xubuntu and try to recover my movies on my thumb drive
<n0lan> still with me?
<mnky> yeah
<n0lan> k, lol
<n0lan> any ideas?
<mnky> debating in my head how i would do this
<n0lan> it still hasnt timed oput btw
<n0lan> sorry about the shitty typing
<n0lan> im on a laptop
<mnky> what happens when you press ctrl alt f1
<Sysi> typoing isn't as bad problem as language :p
<mnky> do you get a console
<n0lan> srry
<n0lan> when? ctrl alt f1?
<n0lan> at login?
<n0lan> went into a cmd prompt or sumthin
<mnky> well its the console. i was wondering what it would say
<n0lan> auth failure auth failure
<n0lan> assuming drive cache: write thru
<n0lan> about 100 lines of that and still going
<n0lan> merry xmas sysi. srry bout that
<mnky> it could be your drive i he a similiar error on a laptop at my house. am waiting on an xp disc to try and fix the drive that way
<Sysi> nah, i don't care, but still CoC
<mnky> it still booted up the live disk though
<n0lan> its still going, how do i get back to that GUI?
<mnky> same as before with f7 i believe
<n0lan> i'm gonna have to reboot it
<n0lan> hrmm
<n0lan> im thinking that the hdd is dead, but it still should boot xubuntu from the cd right?
<mnky> try it with out the drive and see if works
<mnky> it should. really you should have no issue. the only boot issues i have had was trying to install from alternate image
<n0lan> will it not overwrite me movie files
<n0lan> i'm gonna try the check disc for error option at the startup screen
<n0lan> for defects*
<mnky> it should not over write it until you specify that you want to format the drive for install
<n0lan> so just hit install xubuntu?
<n0lan> is that what ur sugesstsing/?
<mnky> if you want to over write everything on the drive. no i was suggesting that maybe try the cd with no hdd and see if it boots
<n0lan> ahhh
<mnky> if it does potentially it may be getting hung up on trying to mount the drive
<n0lan> k, its shecking drive integrity now, i'll try that next tho
<mnky> im not sure if that is possible but it could help to isolate any issues with the drive
<n0lan> can xubuntun be insatlled on a flash drive?
<n0lan> thumb drive
<mnky> yes
<Sysi> usb? if your machine can boot from it
<n0lan> ill have to check the bios
<n0lan> my luck prolly not, its an older hewlitt crappard
<mnky> hopefully it will work
<n0lan> check finished, no errors found ;)
<mnky> what operating system is on your laptop
<n0lan> vista
<mnky> ok dont have any info on making usb disk with vista, never tried
<mnky> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick check that page out it may help if you need it
<mnky> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions also just found this page in regards to your login troubles
<n0lan> kthan for thye help!
<n0lan> merry xmas to u and yours
<n0lan> im prolly gonna crash and take a stab at this tomorrow or something
<n0lan> cya
<mnky> merry xmas have a good night
<iKernel> man this shizz is snappy as a croc
<iKernel> On Xubuntu, how do I add directories to the Places thing in the top menu?
<Sysi> add they to list in file manager
<iKernel> ah ha thanks Sysi
<iKernel> I was trying to add the wingood directory, I call it wingood because it's windows 7 :)
<iKernel> once windows has native EXT4 support I will call the linux mount point linuxbetter :D
<Sysi> 7 may not suck anymore that much, but still viruses
<Sysi> it has ext4 support? O.o
<Sysi> by default?
<iKernel> no
<iKernel> i said "once"
<iKernel> implying that it has not happened yet but will
<Sysi> oh rihgt
<iKernel> but it probably won't :P
<Sysi> my english isn't that good
<iKernel> sprechen Sie Deutsch?
<Sysi> no, finnish, english, some swedish and little french :P
<iKernel> you should learn german
<TheSheep> I've seen a clever hack that runs a small linux distro in a virtual environment, uses it to mount the partition and communicates with it as a network drive
<iKernel> TheSheep, could you please rephrase that? you lost me after "it"
<iKernel> sounds interesting though
<iKernel> oh!
<iKernel> I see
<TheSheep> runs a virtual machine on windows, which runs linux, mounts the ext4 drive and makes it available to the windows through samba
<iKernel> but then it has to be run through the crap windows IP stack :P
<iKernel> I didn't think virtual machines could access physical partitions on the host's drive
<TheSheep> windows ip stack i stolen from bsd anyways
<TheSheep> as ip stacks of virtually all systems out there
<iKernel> oh well in that case it isn't crap :P
<TheSheep> linux's is too
<iKernel> i would have thought that the IP stack would be included in coreutils, which implies that it's from GNU
<TheSheep> nope, bsd
<iKernel> don't tell me GNU stole their IP stack from bsd
<iKernel> ah k
<iKernel> what, so plain GNU has no ip stack?
<iKernel> ooooh
<iKernel> IP stack is in kernel
<iKernel> GNU doesn't have a kernel xD
<TheSheep> hurd is still being developed
<TheSheep> anyways, the BSD guys implemented the ip stack first and made it available for everyone for free
<TheSheep> so all systems use that
<iKernel> don't really see the point in developing hurd any further
<TheSheep> one could say that this is why Internet works at all
<iKernel> who would want to use plain GNU?
<TheSheep> (I can't imagine how would Microsoft implement their own version of ip stack, but it makes me shudder)
<Tesssa> after doing a upgrade from xubuntu 9.4 to 9.10 the sound no longer works.i have reinstalled 9.4
<Tesssa> any help
<hatake_kakashi> I'd try a clean install
<Tesssa> have problems with that
<hatake_kakashi> such as?
<Tesssa> well no matter how i download 9.10 and burn it at the lowest speed it will not bring the partion manger up
<hatake_kakashi> you do know there is an option to check the disks integrity at boot right? and also i would look into issues as to why the partition manager won't show up
<Tesssa> when i click forward it jumps from 3of6 to 4of 7 bypassing the partion manager
<Tesssa> does exactly the same with ubuntu
<Tesssa> yes
<Tesssa>  and it tells me ok
<hatake_kakashi> and if you ignored the setting up of partition manager? assuming that it would install in a specific way?
<Tesssa> cant get beyond 4of7 keeps telling me need to partion
<hatake_kakashi> tried running the installer through the terminal?
<Tesssa> what i did with ubuntu installed 8.10 then upgraded to 9.4 then to 9.10
<Tesssa> dont know enough about linux to do command line
<hatake_kakashi> I personally never liked upgrading.. its never done cleanly
<Tesssa> clean with ubuntu but with xubuntu the sound goes
<Tesssa> and i do prefer xubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> even when I changed from 8.10 to 9.04 I did clean install, never had any issues
<hatake_kakashi> well you can always install xubuntu-desktop on your ubuntu setup :p
<Tesssa> oh no problems with 9.4 just 9.10
<hatake_kakashi> just telling you my experiences, and I'm not upgrading to 9.10, seems like the new fs is plagued with issues amongst other things
<Tesssa> well have reinstalled 9.4 so might wait until 10.4 comes along
<Tesssa> yes a lot of help questions in ubuntu channel
<hatake_kakashi> hopefully the issues outlined in the release notes with 10.4 is not as worse as 9.10
<Tesssa> should be all sorted out by then
<hatake_kakashi> only time will tell
<Tesssa> yep
<hatake_kakashi> but like I said, you can install xubuntu-desktop
<hatake_kakashi> the sound issues could be various, anything from the driver to the sound server
<hatake_kakashi> maybe its muted in alsamixer
<Tesssa> i do have ubunto 9.10 on the other partion but ut seems to be a little clunky to me
<Tesssa> but the sound works ok with ubuntu
<Tesssa> i do prefer xubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> and xubuntu is no different from ubuntu, its just the usage of different de/wm
<Tesssa> well got to go thanks for the help and chat oh merry christmas
<hatake_kakashi> merry christmas to you too
<mmarc__1> hi
<mmarc__1> what do we have in evolution about M$ Exchange 2007 support? Looks like evolution-api is not solving the problem.
<mmarc__1> "The server is running Exchange 5.5. Exchange Connector   supports Microsoft Exchange 2000 and 2003 only."
<mmarc__1> ??
<VIG> How to connect Windows 7 and Xubuntu?
<likemindead> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<VIG1> How to create crossover network with Windows 7 and Xubunut?
<TheSheep> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<VIG1> I am a beginner i really dont understand, please explain little further?
<TheSheep> you copy those links to your browser's location bar, and read the pages that appear
<VIG1> I know that, I mean is there any step by step guide for networking with Xubuntu
<VIG1> i installed xubuntu on Thinkpad r40e
<TheSheep> VIG1: what are you trying to do actually?
<VIG1> I want to connect my Xubuntu laptop and Windows 7 PC for File transfer?
<VIG1> I installed a new ethernet card for my pc for connecting using crossover cable
<TheSheep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=794799
<TheSheep> maybe that'd help?
<VIG1> I will try, Thanks!
<TheSheep> I found it with google
<karp_> hey guys, i got a via onboard soundcard and got problems with playing games. When i play games in cedega or quakelive i can play for a couple of minutes then my hdd sounds weird and everything goes slow, if i change the profile in sound settings when this occur it wears off
<karp_> when i play warsow theres no problems at all, seems like it happends in cedega and quakelive only
<karp_> ive digged thru the forums but cant find anything about vt1708/A azalia hdac and gaming problems :/
<crazygir_> hiya, I'm trying to setup a new wacom tablet on 9.10.. I haven't really found any config help pertaining to 9.10 as it looks like 9.10 should just figure it all out. From what I can tell, it doesn't look like hal/the system is recognizing the tablet (or doens't have support built in). I have the wacom-tools and x11-input wacom pagackes installed but don't see the fdi configurations you would expect
<crazygir_> ubuntu seems too busy, and I haven't been able to figure this out on the forums.. except someone posting just a few hours ago with the exact same issue
<crazygir_> I believe this bamboo is slightly newer than the rest
<TheSheep> crazygir_: I have an old volito2 and had no problems since a couple of versions
<TheSheep> crazygir_: what does 'lsusb' shows?
<TheSheep> show*
<crazygir_> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 056a:00d4 Wacom Co., Ltd
<crazygir_> nothing in dmesg though
<crazygir_> TheSheep: ^
<TheSheep> dmesg may be silent
<TheSheep> I'd google for that id
<TheSheep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8292777
<TheSheep> here you go
<TheSheep> hmm.. or maybe not
<crazygir_> yea, I dunno what to do :P
<TheSheep> does it work as a mouse?
<knome> TheSheep, at least my wacom works as a mouse.
<TheSheep> knome: yeah, I know, but this is a new model
<knome> oh, right:)
<TheSheep> knome: I was wondering if it's detected at all
<knome> it looks like if it's shown in lsusb
<TheSheep> knome: there are several levels at which it has to be detected
<TheSheep> knome: it may be detected as a usb device, as a pointing dvice and finally as a wacom
<knome> yeah
<crazygir_> TheSheep: nope, doens't pick up any pen input
<TheSheep> I know it sounds silly, but did you check the cable? did you try a different socket?
<Balsaq> Marry Christmas!
<Balsaq> Merry*
<knome> Balsaq, you too
<Balsaq> I saw your sister on here somewhere...and when i saw the last name i told my nephew "i'll bet thets knome's sister-she looks just like him! so he emailled her and a few weeks later she responded "how do you kow i am is sister"?
<knome> Balsaq, oh, it was you ;) yes, it's my sister
<knome> *she's
<Balsaq> i knew it because she looks like you , i didn't email her but my nepher the artist did
<Balsaq> i have some of his art on you tibe now if you want to see it
<knome> Balsaq, well, there is something like 15 with our surname in the world and we're all same family
<Balsaq> i knew it
<knome> Balsaq, sure
<Balsaq> ok i will have to change it to public view 1st
<Balsaq> we made a olot of cd sleeves
<Balsaq> a lot*
<Balsaq> he drwaings are kind of wild...reminds me of a theme i have titled...land of xubuntu
<knome> heh
<Balsaq> very creative but the art doesn't look like xubuntu art....yet
<knome> well, there is time to tweak it
<Balsaq> he is young, so itell him...just submit, and then submit more....let them suggset tweaks
<Balsaq> he draws nearly everyday for hours
<Balsaq> i will go to youtube now and change it to public...BRB
<knome> just submitting stuff is the best for both young and old
<Balsaq> my new xubunu "mouse" , which i drew is in there also
<Balsaq> brb
<Balsaq> ok i change it to public i will PM you the info so you can view it now if you like
<knome> okay, sure
<knome> :)
<Balsaq> one moment
<Balsaq> knome woops its not there yet, must be a hold on it?
<Balsaq> maybe i can email it?
<knome> i think everything doesn't show up just yet
<Balsaq> yup
<knome> just link me straight to the username :)
<Balsaq> uncleguke
<knome> okay
<knome> found!
<Balsaq> i have never done youtube before
<Balsaq> but i watched it in my account so i know its there, just checked
<Balsaq> just bought the youtube camera recently
<knome> wow, the mouse looks great. it's no exactly xubuntu stuff, but could be great for the edubuntu artwork
<Balsaq> hey that was mine!
<knome> yup :)
<Balsaq> see the chalkboard behind him
<Balsaq> LTS
<knome> yeah
<Balsaq> tried to keep him plain like your mouse
<knome> the mouse is the xfce logo
<Balsaq> yup
<Balsaq> he ventured out of the circle for a bit
<Balsaq> can you see the wild stuff my nephew drew
<Balsaq> like the mushrooms
<knome> hehe yeah
<knome> just watching the vid
<knome> they are kewl
<knome> there's lots of detail
<Balsaq> oh he had many books filled
<knome> the skull sleeve looks cool! (even if i don't exactly like skulls ;))
<Balsaq> yeah i know
<knome> the heart is great as well
<knome> and the suse cover, it's a great idea
<Balsaq> bizarrre
<knome> (trying to comment live)
<Balsaq> that was mine
<Balsaq> those arent my stickers though
<Balsaq> found em and printed em
<knome> the suse cover idea could be used as a base for a wallpaper
<Balsaq> sinc ethen i made about 20 more
<Balsaq> now we have thicks colored paper
<knome> and the skulls as well, i mean that looks really great
<Balsaq> he love those
<Balsaq> i like the mushrooms
<knome> it doesn't look too boring/repetitive
<Balsaq> told him to get mice in there..or lynx
<knome> hehe
<knome> on what artwork is the xubuntu case based on?
<Balsaq> you mean the mouse
<knome> the one in the same style as debian and arch
<Balsaq> we are just drwing and figure you guys may decide the rest or ask for other work
<Balsaq> we just do anything and hope it spurs other ideas
<knome> yeah. anything is welcome :)
<Balsaq> or you can request a specific order of any kind
<knome> well, i think the biggest problem with these (which is a problem we can fix) is that they are either too stuffed or have too much space
<knome> and some of the artwork doesn't really relate with xubuntu in any way
<knome> i'd like to have a better look on the suse cover, the skull cover and if you want, also the mouse cover and i can convert the artwork into svg
<knome> maybe if you have a digital camera, take photos with it
<knome> still photos, i mean :)
<Balsaq> ok
<Balsaq> i have him on the phone now brb
<knome> the trees look nice as well, but i'm having a hard time thinking were they would fit :)
<Balsaq> my new youtube  camera can also do still photos i wil lread the directions....
<knome> hehe okay :)
<Balsaq> anyway...we are now developers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<knome> hehe
<knome> yup ;)
<knome> #xubuntu-devel ;)
<Balsaq> yup
<knome> maybe
<knome> :)
<Balsaq> never know
<Balsaq> i will go back in channel now thanks for viewin our video
<knome> np
<knome> do not stop having fun making those:)
<Balsaq> well the new ones looks like something canonical would have made
<Balsaq> i give them to people who never heard of buntu...with a burned cd
<Balsaq> i find buntu graphics on the net, copy and [paste
<Balsaq> and make really nice sleeves now netter than the ones you saw
<knome> heh
<knome> okay
<knome> i'm going to go and watch the telly now
<knome> see you later everybody
<Balsaq> ok thanks again
<knome> np. if you post new stuff to youtube, feel free to PM me
<Balsaq> ok see you later
<knome> bye o/
#xubuntu 2009-12-26
<crazygir_> TheSheep: yep.. tried two different current xubuntu installs
<_Techie_> is there anything i can help with?
<crazygir_> possibly
<crazygir_> I have what appears to be a newer (partially supported) wacom bamboo tablet
<crazygir_> the device is picked up by the kernel (least lsusb is promising), but not the wacom tools, x, or applications like gimp
<_Techie_> what model number?
<crazygir_> ctl-460
<crazygir_> bamboo pen
<crazygir_> _Techie_: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 056a:00d4 Wacom Co., Ltd
<crazygir_> supposeldy the bamboo "just works" but not this model..
<_Techie_> crazygir_, have you had a read of this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1290251&page=9
<crazygir_> _Techie_: well.. on thing I haven't been able to figure out is if the fdi / udev / x configuration needs to be done (or how)
<crazygir_> it's un clear from what I've read
<_Techie_> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<_Techie_> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<_Techie_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<_Techie_> im sure the solution will be somewhere in one of those sites
<crazygir_> nope, wiki pages I've read
<xfact> quickly tell me, in which directory of file system all the application get stored after installation?
<xfact> everyone sleeping?
<xfact> apt!|xfact
<MaDD_TeXaN> anybody here??
<MaDD_TeXaN> guess not
<MaDD_TeXaN> oh well
<yuka> i upgraded to koala and my eth1 was changed to eth0:avahi.  how to connect my wicd-client to the wireless? i tried changing the setting there to eth0:avahi but I still don't see any wireless networks.
<yuka> someone told me to try disable avahi daemon. not sure why and what is this. any tips?
<_Pete_> is your wlan interface even recogniced?
<_Pete_> you can see that with iwconfig
<yuka> _Pete_: no
<_Pete_> no what?
<yuka> i see 'no wireless extensions'
<_Pete_> then it's not recogniced by kernel
<yuka> (lo, eth0 and pan0)
<_Pete_> koala is still very beta
<_Pete_> so no wonder things dont work with it
<yuka> _Pete_: ifconfig shows me eth0 and eth0:avahi. the last one looks like wireless
<yuka> i see Link encap:Ethernet
<_Pete_> if iwconfig says there no wireless extensions
<yuka> and an internal ip
<_Pete_> then it's not wireless
<yuka> ok\
<_Pete_> probably kernel module for your wifi is missing
<yuka> bummer. in 9.04 wireless was ok
<yuka> i'll look for the macbookpro pages online.
<yuka> (on ubuntu's site)
<yuka> works. i had to install restricted drives.
<yuka> _Pete_: THANKS
<pascal80> does xubuntu still has gqview image viewer as part of the default desktop installation?
<TheSheep> pascal80: no
<TheSheep> pascal80: ristretto
<Tomaros> hey
<Tomaros> i am using xubuntu livecd on a windows machine, and i my question. how to mount and access the ntfs partitions?
<Tomaros> PLEASE
<Tomaros> HELP
<TheSheep> !ntfs | Tomaros
<ubottu> Tomaros: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<TheSheep> !ntfs-3g | Tomaros
<ubottu> Tomaros: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Tomaros> i get this
<Tomaros> says invalid mount option: the option "locale=en_usutf8" is not allowed for uid=999
<TheSheep> you are missing a period
<TheSheep> should be en_us.utf8
<scottyz> hi, can someone help me with starting or restarting samba please?
<knome> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<scottyz> just need the cli command
<scottyz> got it, thanks
<scottyz> how about printing to a Canon Pixma printer which is attached via usb to a NAS?
<crazygir_> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<crazygir_> oh well
<swirv> is 9.10 any faster than 9.0?
<Ov3rf10w> swirv, mean 9.04 :)
<Ov3rf10w> 9.10 is faster but have lot of bugs
<swirv> ah, thanks. yea thats what i meant. :)
<Ov3rf10w> :)
<swirv> i dont really do a lot on here tho. i just use xubuntu when my internet is slow. it actually works a little faster on xubuntu vs. windows 7.
<Ov3rf10w> it's possible
<swirv> it sucks going from a 20+ mb connection to a 1mb one. :(
<jiohdi> I have read about starting a game in windowed mode, how do I do that? anyone?
<Penguino> That depends on game configs, jiohdi
<oberon> how can I tell what package contains fuse.pc ?
<oberon> .. and fuse.h
<jiohdi> Penguino: is there a way to start up all games in windowed mode by default?
<Penguino> jiohdi: Urban Terror has a windowed mode, you can activate it in setup
<Penguino> Not really
<oberon> I tried installing fuse-dev ("apt-get install fuse-dev"), but I dont seem to have the files installed
<Ov3rf10w> jiohdi, you playing games with wine?
<jiohdi> I tried to start a game called warsow and suddenly my monitor said input not supported
<jiohdi> I read that this is because its going fullscreen beyond my monitors ability
<jiohdi> and if you start it in windowed mode you can chose the resolution
<jiohdi> no wine involved
<jiohdi> only some wimpering
<jiohdi> someone wrote to set fullscreen=false, but I dont understand WHERE that needs to be set
<jiohdi> is there a command that you can start a program in a windowed mode?
<TheSheep> jiohdi: depends on the program
<TheSheep> jiohdi: try starting it with --help
<oorah> i got me a new tv today at wal mart
<oorah> 32" vizio 1080p for $398
<TheSheep> !ot | oorah
<ubottu> oorah: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<oorah> TheSheep, calm down lol
#xubuntu 2009-12-27
<Kazenin> Xubuntu Rulez guys ! yeah! :D
<hatake_kakashi> mmk
<dbdii407> How in the world do you use Gigolo?
<dbdii407> I added an FTP, but it won't open? O_o
<oorah> hey yall how's it goin?
<Balsaq> oorah!
<oorah> ! Balsaq
<Balsaq> welcome back to the land of zoo boon too...
<oorah> i got me a 32 inch 1080p vizio, a ps3, and some games
<oorah> actually on the box in parentheses it says (31.51" diagonally)
<oorah> but i don't feel jipped lol
<Balsaq> thats a good one
<oorah> yep yep :) vizio very good
<oorah> you play games?
<Balsaq> no but i buy them for my nephew
<Balsaq> i am an asreoids hero
<xBrandon> Hey, recently installed xubuntu, but I can't seem to get any icons on my desktop? I try dragging them, but that doesn't work.
<xBrandon> Any ideas?
<xBrandon> ?
<squirrelpimp> hi
<squirrelpimp> i'm looking for a way to monitor processes that run on my system for some 30 minutes. Usually i start then and i'd like to become notified upon completion. However i'd prefer some notification area over a popup and i'd also prefer not to mess with the shell starting the process. So the most favourable thing would be having a python script check for process completion and turn some light/knob/website from blue to red/green depending on
<squirrelpimp>  the exit code.
<squirrelpimp> now the questions: Is there something already implementing this feature? And how can i wait for a process and determine its exit status, if i'm not the parent process?
<edson> help meeeeeeeeeeeee
<edson> anyone?
<Guest8360> can someone please help me?
<Guest8360> hellooooo.....?
<balvonas> idiot
<Guest91348> hello all. have just installed xubuntu9.10. when i want to open stuff from the desktop, or files in the file browser i have to do three click instead of two. anyone seen this before?
<knome> balvonas, that's not a very good attitude/manners from you either.
<balvonas> i'm a hater what can i say
<genoobie> morning all
<djura-san> morning
<genoobie> oh
<genoobie> does OpenOffice require KDE?
<djura-san> nope
<genoobie> cool, can't wait to install xubuntu
<djura-san> but you can use qt if you want for openoffice widgets
<djura-san> :)
<genoobie> qt?
<genoobie> what widgets are you referring to (very little experience here)
<genoobie> would you suggest 9.10, or 9.04
<genoobie> someone said 9.10 had some bugs
<djura-san> aha
<djura-san> nothing then
<genoobie> my laptop is 256MB + 800 MHz processor, xubuntu would be okay?
<djura-san> just install openoffice and go :)
<djura-san> it should be but
<djura-san> use alternate install
<genoobie> oh, b/c the installer is resource intensive?
<djura-san> desktop installation requires a little mre ram
<djura-san> yeah and no
<djura-san> if you use gui installer then there is requrement for that (i belive its 256 but its minimum). for text install there is 128 mb ram or less nedded
<djura-san> :)
<genoobie> so you say don't install the desktop?
<djura-san> no
<genoobie> okay understood
<djura-san> install desktop but in another way
<genoobie> gotcha
<djura-san> you candonwload xubuntu 9.10 alternet disk :)
<djura-san> *download
<djura-san> *alternate
<genoobie> let me try that (I'll be Ok with text installer)
<genoobie> debating on buying ram to upgrade to 512MB
<genoobie> system should run reasonably well on 256 tho no>
<genoobie> ?
<djura-san> i think so
<djura-san> i have 512mb of ram and it runs nice
<djura-san> but im not sure for 256
<genoobie> def. fster than windows
<djura-san> if its slow then use zenwalk since its faster than xubuntu :)
<genoobie> last quest, can you point me to the alt install dist?
<djura-san> yes
<genoobie> zenwalk hmm?
<djura-san> one sec please
<djura-san> sorry
<djura-san> wait
<djura-san> on xubuntu site it says it is enoug 192 mb of ram for live disk install
<djura-san> hmm
<djura-san> maybe its true.
<djura-san> check this out
<djura-san> http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<djura-san> ps. here is alternate xubuntu discs: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/karmic/release/alternate/
<djura-san> *here are
<genoobie> ok
<genoobie> have you used zenwalk?
<genoobie> is it >> faster than zenwalk
<djura-san> yes i have
<genoobie> I mean is it >> faster than xubuntu?
<djura-san> zenwalk is faster than xubuntu
<genoobie> how is the hardware detection?
<genoobie> =?
<djura-san> not >> but >
<djura-san> well
<djura-san> go ti #zenwalk
<djura-san> *to
<djura-san> ask there (we will not flame here)
<genoobie> so I'd probably be better off with xubuntu as a first go, then try zenwalk when I'm comfortable
<djura-san> yes
<djura-san> that is nice resolve
<djura-san> :)
<genoobie> okay then, I'll bbl
<genoobie> downloading now
<djura-san> dont forget to use torrent so you can share xubuntu with other leches :)
<mikubuntu> am i in?  don't see any chatter ..
<djura-san> :)
<mikubuntu> k, thx
<mikubuntu> waiting for a friend, gonna help her install here
<djura-san> okay then
<djura-san> im here and so are many friends :)
<Ov3rf10w> yea :)
<emmy> some sort of system messages aren't showing up correctly.
<emmy> It is like the place I would see a dialog box of some kind, it just shows up as a black rectangle like it won't draw to the screen.
<mikubuntu> guys i stopped the update manager midstream and now have a milion error messages .. is that a job for 'autoremove' corrupted files?
<djura-san> no
<djura-san> apt-get install -f
<djura-san> then use autoremove
<mikubuntu> sudo apt-get install -f  ??
<djura-san> da
<djura-san> sorry. yes
<mikubuntu> djura-san, and then    sudo apt-get autoremove   ??
<djura-san> yes
<djura-san> try it
<djura-san> or you can manually remove apps that are conflicting
<djura-san> but its better to use "-f" option in apt-get
<djura-san> :)
<mikubuntu> ok, thanks, i'm helping someone remote also, and i think i overloaded the synaptic installer
<mikubuntu> be back soon i'm sure, thx again
<emmy> does anyone know why xubuntu would have odd graphics for me
<djura-san> emmy it can be many things.
<djura-san> this looks like notifier error
<djura-san> so you can disable it
<djura-san> tell us, when can you see those "odd" graphics
<djura-san> ?
<djura-san> what do you do to produce them?
<emmy> djura-san, seems i see it in association with what I assume are messages from network manager, but possibly other notifications.
<djura-san> yeah
<djura-san> that is notification error
<djura-san> so you can remove it but
<emmy> where I *assume* a notification would be, or some other dialog, instead I see a black rectangle with some static in it.
<djura-san> tell me is there any graphic drivers on your system?
<emmy> not sure
<emmy> i don't remember installing any..
<djura-san> that is the problem
<djura-san> you saee
<djura-san> that notification thing is configured to work with composite efects by default
<emmy> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<emmy> that's my video card.
<emmy> is there a way to turn off or to fix something there
<djura-san> yes
<djura-san> let me check
<emmy> oh thankyou
<djura-san> use
<djura-san> her it is
<djura-san> *herer
<djura-san> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1360080
<djura-san> it will do the tricks
<djura-san> *trick
<emmy> sorry xchat froze up
<emmy> djura-san,
<djura-san> okay
<djura-san> see this page
<djura-san> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1360080
<djura-san> there is solution
<emmy> thanks
<emmy> djura-san, do you know why xubuntu 9.10 can let me use wifi when it's not encrypted but it can't work with even wep ?
<djura-san> nope
<djura-san> im not familiar with wifi
<emmy> hm, it's very tricky on linux. it never really works.
<djura-san> ask in #ubuntu
<djura-san> there must be a way
<djura-san> :)
<Sysi> maybe driver is just bad
<emmy> i'm sure it isn't any good but how do you get a better one
#xubuntu 2010-12-27
<tux444> ok
<tux444> don't know
<tux444> well i go to bed
<tux444> happy to meet you
<tux444> bye
<_Techie_> gnight tux444
<tux444> tx
<LinuX2half> Hi, I want to know how long does it take for it to be detecting file systems?
<LinuX2half> How long should this process be?
<LinuX2half> I'm installing the system and within 15 minutes it stops at detecting file systems.
<LinuX2half> I didn't have space for the swap partition.
<xubuntu038> Test
<lighta> hey doesn't anyone know ahk ?
<well_laid_lawn> I've never met him/her...
<lighta> ah thx, it's a program for macro in facts
<anas> Hello
<lighta> hi
<anas> I need help.... I am new to Xubuntu.
<anas> Could I present my question...
<anas> I had installed Ubuntu 2 weeks ago on my desktop that already had windows
<anas> then, yesterday it prompted me to update some software and I accepted...
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<anas> then, it prompted me to update grub and I accepted...
<anas> but, it seems to have damaged my MBR
<anas> (Windows was initially installed on Drive C... Later Ubuntu was installed on drive H)
<Sysi> wubi?
<anas> today, I managed to fix my MBR using Windows CD
<Sysi> ubuntu doesn't hadle partitons as letters
<anas> what is wubi?
<Sysi> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Sysi> that can cause weird problems
<Sysi> but well, go on
<anas> Well, now I get the GNU Grub screen and I don't know how to make it boot Ubuntu
<anas> I see the grub command prompt... but, I don't know what to do... I need help
<Sysi> ah, that failing windows bootloader-fix
<Sysi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<anas> Thanks much... Let me check out those links
<Sysi> see "reinstalling grub2" or something like that behind the url abowe
<dude121> not much going on in here
<dude121> testingg
<psycho_oreos> !hi| dude121
<ubottu> dude121: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dude121> thanks
<tux444> hi
<dude121> hi
<dude121> just testing out irssi with spellcheck plugin
<tux444> you talk to me ?
<tux444>  talking
<dude121> you or anyone
<tux444> what is the spellcheck plugin ?
<Sysi> dude121: i recommend #ubuntu-offtopic or own test channel
<Sysi> tux444: some irssi plugin
<dude121> can you guys see this spell correction lines?
<Sysi> of course noy
<tux444> and what he does ?
<dude121> ok good
<dude121> seems to be working well
<dude121> i think its time for me to sleep
<Sysi> irssi is one irc-client and it supports plugins
<psycho_oreos> dere u go
<tux444> ok
<dude121> here is how i installed the spell check plugin http://blog.schmichael.com/2008/11/05/spell-checking-in-irssi/
<dude121> time to go
<dude121> night
<tux444> just a question, i want to try to install xubuntu via telnet or ssh, if it's possible ?
<TheSheep> tux444: how would that work?
<TheSheep> tux444: I mean, how do you log in to that server if it doesn't have a system yet?
<well_laid_lawn> there's pxe if the comp supports it
<tux444> i've a notebook who have the screen dead
<tux444> and
<tux444> i'm trying to connect a remote pc to this notebook during the install
<tux444> @well : i don't have pxe server
<well_laid_lawn> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tux444> i've just a little LAN in my home
<tux444> ok thanks
<TheSheep> tux444: well, doesn't the notebook have a vga out?
<tux444> yes, i have already tried to connect an other screen, but not work
<tux444> work during the init
<tux444> but stop after
<tux444> i said "screen is dead" to simplify the problem but in fact, after on of two minute after start the computer, screen show things like rainbow
<tux444> and pc become unusable :(
<tux444> you understand ?
<GeoZoo> hey ho everybody
<tux444> hi
<GeoZoo> does someone have time to help me with a wlan problem
<GeoZoo> i googled and tried a lot of things but still my wlan card says it isn't ready
<GeoZoo> does anyone have experience with a iwl4965?
<TheSheep> check the forums
<psycho_oreos> GeoZoo, it might be an issue with something like network manager that has a hold of the device.. not that I own that card but I've seen that message numerous times only to find out it was something like a network manager tool or wicd, etc to tamper with it
<GeoZoo> psycho_oreos, in the threads i saw everybody suggested to deinstall network manager and install wicd
<psycho_oreos> GeoZoo, its a matter of preferences, either way both of them can cause wireless link to not be ready because its being managed by some daemon
<GeoZoo> this guis confuses me anyway, prior xubuntu i used gentoo where i usually work in the terminal, but i cant find any threads dealing with tracking the problem in the terminal
<psycho_oreos> so its not either of those network managing tools?
<GeoZoo> i dont think so
<GeoZoo> i have the problem since 2 years :)
<psycho_oreos> well I'd check to see if either of them are running in the background
<psycho_oreos> ps aux| grep networkmanager| grep wicd
<GeoZoo> once with a gentoo setup everything worked fine, but after an update i never get it running again
<psycho_oreos> something like that
<psycho_oreos> well gentoo can vary highly on how you set it up in the first place, it might be that the driver wasn't working well at the time you setup gentoo, maybe it was in wip
<GeoZoo> yeah maybe, i updated the kernel without backuping the old one (stupid me)
<GeoZoo> ok i try to do the ps thing
<psycho_oreos> well you can get something like compat-wireless which might be in portage tree. now under xubuntu/ubuntu it would be linux-backports iirc
<GeoZoo> psycho_oreos, sorry for that question, but i think i didnt understand the backports, are backports driver from new ubuntu versions for older installations, or old drivers for new versions?
<GeoZoo> i didnt got it when i read the article
<psycho_oreos> new drivers for old/current versions of installed ubuntu (ultimately it depends on which release you have got)
<GeoZoo> oh, but im using 10.10
<GeoZoo> which is maybe the explanation that i only can find backports for that version?
<psycho_oreos> nothing wrong with getting it if the current driver you are using is either playing up or you want more functionality, etc
<psycho_oreos> well no the backports afaiu is new builds of drivers made available tailored to your version
<psycho_oreos> so long as you get the right meta-package that is
<GeoZoo> hmm, ok so it make sence to try the backports if somethings seems wrong with the driver
<GeoZoo> ps aux | grep wicd
<psycho_oreos> or you want to be part of the bleeding edge sort of to say
<GeoZoo> says that the wicd deamon, client and monitor.py is running
<psycho_oreos> might be an easier way to see if its actually there without having to read the entire line by using something like `ps aux| grep wicd| wc -l'
<psycho_oreos> so kill those
<GeoZoo> :D ah ok, sorry thought such releases are already for noobs :D
<psycho_oreos> the distro doesn't define who you are.. sure, people see ubuntu are for newbs but anyone can be a newb regardless of which distro they so choose
<GeoZoo> this command says: 4 processes or threads open
<psycho_oreos> well yeah, so it goes to show you have wicd running which should be killed as they could interfere with what the user ultimately wanted
<GeoZoo> oh, no no i think you got me wrong, i meant that using always the newest backports is no good idea for noobs, since you said "bleeding edge sort"
<GeoZoo> i was a absolutly noob when i setup my first gentoo linux :D
<psycho_oreos> ahh that, well not necessarily, ultimately it depends on how willing the new user wants
<psycho_oreos> s/wants/is/
<GeoZoo> hmm, from this point of view... i agree :)
<share> helolo
<share> hello
<GeoZoo> hi share :)
<share> right now im using gnome in xubuntu
<share> but the computer is really slow
<share> how can i use other desktop interface
<Sysi> install and select on login
<share> can i use lxde
<share> ?
<GeoZoo> psycho_oreos, i killed all wicd processes and restarted the network by /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Sysi> share: why not
<psycho_oreos> share, you need to install lubuntu-desktop
<GeoZoo> but dmesg says again link not ready
<share> hmm
<Sysi> not necessarily entire lubuntu-desktop
<psycho_oreos> GeoZoo, might need to reload the driver me thinks
<share> ei
<share> xubuntu is not upgrading the kernel
<share> The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-image-generic
<GeoZoo> just to be sure, you mean with modprobe -r <driver>, modprobe <driver>, right?
<psycho_oreos> GeoZoo, yup
<psycho_oreos> modprobe -r iwl4965 && modprobe iwl4965
<GeoZoo> mhm, lspci -k says its iwlagn, i think it makes no difference
<psycho_oreos> well iwlagn would be the target then :)
<share> oh sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<psycho_oreos> like I said I don't know I don't have that chipset so I'm just `stabbing in the dark'
<GeoZoo> i reload the driver, restarted the network and dmesg says: link is not ready :(
<psycho_oreos> make sure that wicd isn't auto spawned again by init
<psycho_oreos> might need to do something like `/etc/init.d/wicd stop'
<GeoZoo> i saw that the n function is disabled, i look after the thread where they enabled it, maybe it helps
<psycho_oreos> doubt it
<GeoZoo> oh, i tried the ps command it says: 0 so i assume it doesn't spawned
<psycho_oreos> hmm
<psycho_oreos> check the last few lines of dmesg, it might be rfkill getting in the way (which I somewhat doubt but then again it might be remotely possible)
<GeoZoo> uh, i think we are on the right track, i find that on the last lines of dmesg (please be patient, i have to type the think into irc)
<psycho_oreos> use something like pastebinit
<knome> !pastebin
<GeoZoo> ...apparmor="DENIED"...
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<GeoZoo> iwlagn ... PCI INT A  disabled
<GeoZoo> this will not work since i use mirc on my fathers pc and have my laptop next to it
<share> Why "menu editor" doesnt change the menus?
<psycho_oreos> heh a spare network cable comes in handy :D
<GeoZoo> i dont want that the wired connection make me think the network is working or interference with it
<psycho_oreos> well its a time saver but its up to you if you wanted to just type out the lines :)
<GeoZoo> which remind me that i should stop the tg3 driver ^^
<GeoZoo> to be honest, i prefer to type the lines ;-)
<psycho_oreos> hmm, the first line sounds like SELinux coming into play and the second line I'm not sure.. it might be ACPI playing up there
<GeoZoo> 2 year ago i thought to solved the problem, 2 min. later after i closed the thread in the gentoo forum, i understood that my wired was working not my wireless
<psycho_oreos> there might be useful lines before that unless if the previous line before that was to do with apparmour
<psycho_oreos> lol there you go
<knome> share, because the menu editor edits the gnome menus. right now, there is no way to edit the xfce menus via gui
<GeoZoo> is it helpfull to remove my dmesg.log file, restart the wlan stuff and post the new dmesg?
<psycho_oreos> not really
<psycho_oreos> usually the dmesg output would have timestamps on the far left of the output, all you need to do is just run tail on it to read the latest lines
<GeoZoo> ok i plugin my laptop and post the dmesg of the restart :)
<psycho_oreos> you might want to use pastebin if its more than 2 lines
<knome> GeoZoo_laptop, ...i want you to use pastebin if it's more than 2 lines
<GeoZoo_laptop> knome, ok
<knome> thanks :)
<psycho_oreos> there you go, from horse's mouth
<psycho_oreos> s/horse\`s/horses/
<GeoZoo_laptop> http://pastebin.com/J4PpLrkD
<psycho_oreos> hmm nothing about device being disabled, but then again that output is before you killed wicd I bet
<GeoZoo_laptop> do refer to the INIT disabled?, nop after i killed wicd
<psycho_oreos> hmm
<psycho_oreos> lol I'm getting to the point of being stumped.. just restart wicd and use wicd to connect wirelessly
<GeoZoo_laptop> :), life can be so easy
<GeoZoo_laptop> but not in every case ;-)
<psycho_oreos> well I'm multitasking, so its not easy for me to use all my brain resources to figure it out :) its definitely a hook somewhere
 * psycho_oreos was thinking of using something like lsof but that isn't particularly useful
<GeoZoo_laptop> hmm, i will breakfast with my grandpa, i try it later again.
<psycho_oreos> and speaking of which, my dinner was way overdue whilst I was too busy getting my revenge back
<GeoZoo_laptop> thanks for you help, at least i learned two new things (using two | in one command and first time using pastebin :D)
<psycho_oreos> we all had to start from somewhere :)
<GeoZoo_laptop> true
<GeoZoo_laptop> thanks again and enjoy your meal (if i got it right)
<psycho_oreos> thanks, you too
<knome> meal sounds good, but one should fetch it first for grocery store and prepare it
<mohadila> hello
<knome> hey
<ShootEmUp> ello there!
 * woodzy is away: I'm busy
<knome> woodzy, hey, please do not use public away messages
<woodzy> sorry, was setting my chat up. :-\
<woodzy> does anyone know how to disable the touch pad on a laptop when a usb or ps/2 mouse is plugged in?
<TheSheep> woodzy: automatically? you'd probably need a hal script
<woodzy> thesheep: i'm a newbie. sorry. how do i do that?
<TheSheep> woodzy: no idea, that's adavanced
<TheSheep> woodzy: but I just thought about something else
<TheSheep> woodzy: if you go to thunar preferences
<TheSheep> switch to advanced tab
<TheSheep> click on 'configure'
<woodzy> i surprised that option is not built into any other variant of Ubuntu other than Kubuntu?
<TheSheep> then to 'input devices' tab
<woodzy> ok i'm there.
<TheSheep> you can set a command to be executed when you connect your mouse
<TheSheep> you can also try installing gsynaptics
<woodzy> oh, is that a driver for the synaptics touchpad?
<TheSheep> no, a gui settings dialog
<woodzy> i'll try that first. :)
<woodzy> thank you.
<TheSheep> there is also tpconfig
<TheSheep> you could use that in connection with thunar...
<woodzy> OK. thanks.
<TheSheep> I think gsynaptics has been renamed to gpointing-device-settings
<TheSheep> it has a 'disable when any other devices are connected' option
<GeoZoo_laptop> psycho_oreos, are you still here?
<woodzy> ok, thanks again, sheep.
<GeoZoo_laptop> someone there who can help with my wireless?
<ShootEmUp> hello everyone
<charlie-tca> Hello
<charlie-tca> You any good with wireless?
<ShootEmUp> yeah
<charlie-tca> GeoZoo: here's help...
<ShootEmUp> GeoZoo, whats the problem
<ShootEmUp> GeoZoo, you there?
<charlie-tca> maybe just taking a poll?
<ShootEmUp> hey lighta
<lighta> hey ShootEmUp , how are u ?
<ShootEmUp> doing fine, you?
<lighta> I didn't try etx2read yet
<ShootEmUp> it works good, but is read only
<ShootEmUp> but is the only program I've found that can read ext4
<lighta> ah =( well, a leat I can read
<ShootEmUp> It's for the best, cause you don't wanna screw ubuntu up
<lighta> true, but I wanted to edit some file eventually
<ShootEmUp> there are other ones that can write, just not ext4, or large inode size
<ShootEmUp> Is GeoZoo, or GeoZoo_laptop back yet?
<lighta> can I add a swap partition for my xubuntu ? i've goot none at the moment
<ShootEmUp> yup
<TheSheep> lighta: you can even add a swap file
<TheSheep> lighta: easier to set up and as fast
<GeoZoo_laptop> ShootEmUp, yes he is :)
<GeoZoo_laptop> sorry still looking around in the internet for a solution to my wlan problem
<ShootEmUp> ok GeoZoo, what is your problem?
<lighta> tought swap partition was better than swap file
<ShootEmUp> lighta, try this http://www.fs-driver.org/
<GeoZoo_laptop> my wlan card isnt connection to a router
<ShootEmUp> swap file can not hibernate
<ShootEmUp> but everything else is the same
<GeoZoo_laptop> neither wep, wap, or none encryption
<ShootEmUp> GeoZoo, what is the make and model of your wifi card?
<GeoZoo_laptop> i can scann wlan and find essids, if this is what you mean?
<lighta> ShootEmUp, you already gave me this link, is there something I should look for swap ? I took .exe already for windows
<GeoZoo_laptop> intel 4965 agn, sorry what is a make?
<ShootEmUp> you told me, googleing now...
<ShootEmUp> ahh gotta do something, brb
<GeoZoo_laptop> doh :)
<woodzy> sheep, thanks it worked: gpointing-device-settings
<ShootEmUp> GeoZoo, try this link http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?n=Downloads look for your cards linux drivers
<ShootEmUp> lighta, read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<GeoZoo_laptop> ShootEmUp, the firmeware version which i get from dmesg is the same than on the webpage you gave me, should i try it anyway? maybe you have also a howto for installing the microcode by hand? thanks
<GeoZoo_laptop> no wait, im getting lacy, i will google for a howto :)
<ShootEmUp> GeoZoo, apparently your wifi card cannot connect to N networks with ubuntu
<ShootEmUp> If your AP is only using N then you will not be able to connect
<ShootEmUp> http://www.art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1491147
<ShootEmUp> also you might wanna try this
<GeoZoo_laptop> hmm, strange, xChat always runs in a ping timeout...
<ShootEmUp> never had a problem here, seems to be a internet erorr not Xchats
<GeoZoo_laptop> mirc on my win xp machine (thats the reason for GeoZoo ;-)) never disconected, but i guess it is a bad configuration of anything
<ShootEmUp> guess so, anyway you try anything on your wifi card?
<GeoZoo_laptop> yes, sure, just looked up what to do with the ucode :)
<ShootEmUp> sorry I can't stick around, but I have to go
<ShootEmUp> ttyl, everyone!
<woodzy> sheep, you around?
<chkdsk> How would I go about replacing Thunar with Nautilus as default file manager?
#xubuntu 2010-12-28
<lighta> where can I found the java cache ?
<lighta> dec2010, so did you found it on logitheque ?
<lighta> I'm guessing you're looking for runtime environment yeah ?
<dec2010> i just got xubuntu yesterday
<dec2010> im so new it aint funny
<lighta> =) you'll get use too
<lighta> command line is a big part of unix also
<dec2010> where is logitheque
<lighta> well in my opinion is more faster
<lighta> I told you
<lighta> menu->parameter->Ubuntu Logiteque
<dec2010> i liked it till i tried today to install securities an java
<lighta> found it ?
<dec2010> i see applications  / places
<lighta> do you have the menu ?
<lighta> ok you may be able to do it this way too. right click on desktop->application->parameter->Ubuntu Logiteque
<lighta> or just run a command line with
<lighta> sudo apt-get install java
<dec2010> do  i have a gnome or kde desktop
<charlie-tca> dec2010: if you installed Xubuntu, you do not gnome or kde desktop, you have an Xfce desktop
<dec2010> ty
<charlie-tca> a lot of the information for gnome will be good, though. Kde is very different
<dec2010> im tryin to update java but i think xubuntu does it for me,  even though when i go an verify java it says i need the latest
<charlie-tca> how are you trying to update it?
<dec2010> well i went to my software list an cant find how to update it
<dec2010> it looks old  to me
<dec2010> i just started out on xubuntu yesterday
<charlie-tca> then it is probably up-to-date for the version of Xubuntu
<dec2010> so im very lost an need to prolly just get away
<dec2010> i cant believe theres no security tools like antivirus or antispyware/malware
<charlie-tca> There is no need for any.
<dec2010> or a  cleanup disk / defrag
<dec2010> but i go online
<charlie-tca> The file system is very different from what windows uses.
<dec2010> so  xubuntu takes care of all security ???
<charlie-tca> There really is no need to fragment a drive the way windows does
<charlie-tca> for a desktop installation, yes
<dec2010> this is a desktop
<dec2010> an old one. just to see if i like it
<charlie-tca> This is pretty secure operating system.
<dec2010> so dont install anything like avg  ?
<lighta> don't really need so
<charlie-tca> no
<lighta> you'll need to specify wich file can run or not anyway
<dec2010> ok that helps me feel better
<charlie-tca> there is a virus checker for those who keep windows files and share them with windows. Otherwise, you do not need one
<charlie-tca> I have not used a virus checker in 5 years now
<dec2010> oh i dont like goin in a registry an i think the terminal is the registry ???
<dec2010> so xubuntu updates everything,  i  had 152 updates when i installed from a cd
<dec2010> i also see i have 122 processes running in task manager
<charlie-tca> The closest thing to a registry is /etc, where the configuration files are kept.
<dec2010> 5 years ?  you do banking online with that computer ?
<charlie-tca> After those updates, your system should be ready to use
<charlie-tca> I used to, I don't anymore, because I have no need to.
<charlie-tca> I have all my banking files on this computer, though
<dec2010> well it does move well except some sites move wavy like maybe i need  a newer java or adobe flash
<dec2010> oh ok
<dec2010> i  think i'll just let things be fer now
<dec2010> glad  i found this room , i was losing hair fast
<dec2010> its tough to find a chat that knows about xubuntu
<charlie-tca> that's because we all hang out here
<dec2010> ok it says i got a clam av installed
<dec2010> im searching my software
<dec2010> must of come with those 152 updates
<charlie-tca> You must have installed clam av. There really is no need for it in Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> You can open Synaptic Package Manager or Software Center to install programs. There is no need to download them from anywhere.
<dec2010> no i just searched my xubuntu software an it came up in the search
<charlie-tca> It will show in search, but it might not all be installed. there are thousands of programs available
<dec2010> actually it says ubuntu software center
<dec2010> oh ok
<dec2010> thanks
<charlie-tca> yeah, not all of those are installed
<dec2010> whew  thers zillions in the list
<dec2010> srry about my poor typos , i been at this alot too much
<charlie-tca> To see what is installed, go to Applications -> Accessories -> Application Finder
<dec2010> ok
<charlie-tca> or just look in the menus.
<dec2010> omg... i could get lost there, it's like the mall
<charlie-tca> That's why you start with the menus. ESC or clicking the desktop closes menus
<dec2010> your right i got alot of learning to do ,  just like when i  1st started out on windows 98
<dec2010> not bad for my  1st time with the system loaded though
<dec2010> i didnt know my computer name would be my chat nick   lol
<lighta> you can change this
<istmelighta> just do /nick "name"
<dec2010> ok
<RWF> oh cool
<RWF> ty
<lighta> =) what RWF mean ?
<lighta> oups kinda off topic
<RWF> will it be that when i come in again  ?
<lighta> hmm are you on x-chat ?
<RWF> RWF  =  RedWingsFan
<RWF> idk
<lighta> what is your irc client ?
<RWF> i found the chat on my  computer somewhere
<charlie-tca> Only if you register your nick. Otherwise someone else can use it
<RWF>  dont ask me where as im frazzled  lol
<charlie-tca> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lighta> let's start define his nick on irc client charlie-tca
<lighta> by the way there an french unbutu channel if you prefer RWF
<RWF> let me get a paper an pen or i'll ferget
<RWF> im in detroit
<lighta> do you have an XChat menu on you left up corner ?
<charlie-tca> lighta: it won't make any difference if the nick is not registered and someone else uses it
<RWF> yes
<lighta> true, but he must know how to define his nick for his client
<lighta> ok open it and do network list
<RWF> will i lose this chat if i click on it ?
<lighta> you'll have a windows where you can set your nickname for your next connexion on this server
<lighta> you wont
<RWF> ok
<lighta> found it ?
<lighta> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<RWF> got a security warning
<lighta> ok you did it ?
<lighta> now you should go on freenode and register your nick
<lighta> with something like this
<RWF>  sudo update-java-alternatives
<RWF> oops
<lighta> ./msg nickserv register "name" "email"
<RWF> https://help.ubuntu.com/search.html?cof=FORID%3A9&cx=004599128559784038176%3Avj_p0xo-nng&ie=UTF-8&q=nick&sa=Search
<RWF> quiet room
<RWF> Thanks Charlie  and Lighta  imma  go,  take care
<well_laid_lawn> is there anything extra I need to get xfce working well with a laptop? the "battery is charging" notification keeps popping up and some options in the power manager are greyed out
<CloseYetFar> Anyone not idling?
<pleia2> CloseYetFar: you can just ask your question :)
<pleia2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CloseYetFar> Well I really didnt have a question but ussally this channel moves a little faster
<pleia2> it tends to be quieter this time of day (middle of the night for europeans and US east-coasters)
<CloseYetFar> yea thats true
<lighta> half sleeping here  ! what's your question ?
<CloseYetFar> why its so quiet in here lol
<lighta> well it's not #ubuntu, it's nice this way =)
<CloseYetFar> Thats cool
<hagg> hi guys, tried it on #ubuntu but they seem busy. afaik i changed nothing on the system, when sound stops working. (audio- and video-)programs run, but way too fast, and there is no real audio output at all. the only ting that seems to work is wine (using alsa). every native linux program i tried has the problem (mocp, mpg123, mplayer(with audio and video), totem), with pulseaudio and with alsa instead of pulse, in xfce as well as directly on the ...
<hagg> ... console, after fresh reboot, before and after i started wine (with sound), after a "/sbin/alsa force-reload", and i didnt find anything useful in syslog or messages. any hints where i can look further for the cause?
<well_laid_lawn> vids and audio are playing too fast?
<hagg> yes, progressbars/displayed time increases very fast, videoplayback is on "fast forward"
<well_laid_lawn> I've never had that issue - seems weird
<hagg> but no sound output at all.  but the program seem to think they have audio output "mplayer -ao null .." has normal video "mplayer -ao pulse .." and "pulseaudio --kill && mplayer -- ao alsa .." have the described problem
<hagg> sry for typos, netbook keyboard ;)
<well_laid_lawn> I would blame pulseaudio for it personally - never heard of that happening before it came along
<hagg> yes, i blamed pulse too, so i killed it, and tried "mplayer -ao alsa ..". but there is the problem too
<hagg> and mplayer&co dont display any error messages. it seems the programs "think" sound is working correctly
<hagg> afaik mplayer uses the sound device for timing the video frames (as probably any media player does), that would explain why the program run too fast
<hagg> but i have no clue where to look for the cause
<hagg> the only thing i did between sound-working and sound-doesnt-work-anymore was installing a windows-program in my users wine-direcory.
<hagg> that could hardly change anything on the system and for other users, especially after a reboot, when i didnt start wine before testing sound
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know where to start debugging something like this let me have a google
<well_laid_lawn> hagg: this is in a normal install not in vmware?
<hagg> no, not in vmware
<well_laid_lawn> hagg: from google you need to use oss instead of alsa then - you should mention that sort of thing at the start :)
<well_laid_lawn> sorry disregard above statement
<well_laid_lawn> hagg: nothing in google except vmware stuff sorry
<hagg> i tried google before i asked, too. but also no luck :(
<hagg> but thank you anyway
<well_laid_lawn> everything was about vmware - try oss maybe
<well_laid_lawn> or a diff vid with diff audio rate
<hagg> i tried several videos, several audios, with several players
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> hagg: has it ever been working fine?
<hagg> yes, yesterday it worked
<well_laid_lawn> what happened since?
<hagg> soudn worked, then i transcoded some videos (changed cpu governors to performance), changed the governors back to powersave, installed my old dune2000 in wine (there the sound works), then sound doesnt work any more.   i tried already different cpu scalings (different governors and fixed cpu frequencies), i deleted my whole ~/.wine
<hagg> i reinstalled dune2000 in wine, there sound still works, thats the weirdest part for me
<well_laid_lawn> seems obvious that wine changed the sound properties - what rate is the sound in dune2000?
<hagg> but when i install something in wine, that cannot change anything systemwide, can it?  and i have the soundproblem even after a reboot before i even touch wine
<hagg> i dont know what rate the sound in dune2k has, but i assume it is 44.1k or less. the game is >10 years old
<Sysi> killing pulseaudio don't help, if program uses it it starts it again
<hagg> i have added autospawn=no to ~/pulse/client.conf
<hagg> so it keeps killed, i think
<Sysi> i'd still remove it if you don't need it
<Sysi> or you could try something with pavucontrol (pulseaudio setup)
<hagg> ok, i will try that, thanks
<hagg> Sysi, thanks! somehow pavucontrol fixed the problem. the only thing i changed was changed the fallback-device(?) (the button with tooltip "set to fallback") from the hdmi-audio-output of the video card to the other device (internal audio analog stereo)
<hagg> i had not thought that pulse could cause the problem if it does not run (checked that with ps)
<hagg> well_laid_lawn: also thanks to you for trying to help
<Sysi> using alsa directly can mess pulseaudio
<well_laid_lawn> it's working hagg ?
<well_laid_lawn> I was afk for a bit...
<hagg> well_laid_lawn: it is working now. it is working so good, that i cannot even reproduce the problem (i tried to find out what exactly caused it, to avoid or workaround it in future)
<well_laid_lawn> all I can say then is !woot
<hagg> it seems that pulse was to blame, but i still dont know how (as it was not running - checked it with ps)
<well_laid_lawn> it prob changed some setting somewhere - it is evil..
<hagg> i ran pavucontrol (pulse config gui) only in userspace, so i think it could only have changed something in my home directory. i was trying to reproduce the problem and check if an "rm ~/.pulse" would have fixed the problem too
<hagg> -in userspace +with my default user
<well_laid_lawn> pulse makes dirs in /tmp too\
<well_laid_lawn> *too
<hagg> so, now everything works fine, time for breakfast :)
<hagg> thanks again to both of you
<well_laid_lawn> :-)
<UBuxuBU> seems odd i cant use my wubi anymore
<UBuxuBU> cant get online wireless with it anymore
<GeoZoo> hey everybody
<jps> which distro is Russia using? http://linux.slashdot.org/story/10/12/27/2025258/Putin-Orders-Russian-Move-To-GNULinux
<TheSheep> they had something for schools, forgot what it was called
<jps> in Soviet Russia, your distro orders the government to switch to it
<TheSheep> open source or not, I can't imagine using any software that you don't have the sources for in things like army
<TheSheep> they don't have to be open, but you have to have them
<Sysi> looks like just generally free software
<Sysi> anybody using bluetooth mouse/keyboard? does blueman have nice autoconnect/authorisation or does gnome-bluetooth or whatever work better?
<Sysi> i'm considering getting apple magic trackpad
<TheSheep> Sysi: why?
<TheSheep> Sysi: get a wacom bamboo instead
<Sysi> i's not as good and what i've heard, not good anycase
<TheSheep> don't say
<TheSheep> what's wrong with it?
<Sysi> for me, compared to apple, clicking sucks
<knome> wacom == good
<Sysi> cheap wacom = good?
<knome> define cheap wacom. cheaper than aiptek? :P
<TheSheep> knome: it's not a tablet, just a touchpad
<TheSheep> one of those days I'm going to get myself a cintiq 12WX
<TheSheep> when I
<TheSheep> 'm very rich
<knome> hah
<Sysi> what's configuring wacoms like?
<knome> can be a pain now that wacomcpl has been removed from the repositories ...
<Sysi> i hate that absolute position, or cursor moving without touching
<TheSheep> Sysi: you are talking about tablets
<Sysi> TheSheep: touch model is very different?
<TheSheep> Sysi: it's a touchpad
<TheSheep> Sysi: there is also a table with touchpad
<knome> touchpad == no pressure sensing?
<TheSheep> tablet
<TheSheep> knome: remember how the old wacoms had those touch strips/circles?
<knome> barely
<TheSheep> knome: now the whole tablet is touch sensitive -- basically two devices in one
<knome> right
<TheSheep> knome: you can use pan on it for drawing, and touchpad for scrolling, for example
<knome> mmh
<TheSheep> the computer sees it as two devices
<knome> yeah
<TheSheep> no idea how that works in practice, but sounds cool
<Sysi> apple is cheaper
<Sysi> although tablet would be cool to have too
<TheSheep> wacom touchpad is 20$ cheaper...
<TheSheep> again, no idea how it compares
<knome> i suppose it's not two *devices*; the system also senses multiple "modes" on the "old" wacoms ('eraser' is different from 'stylus' etc)
<TheSheep> that's something else
<TheSheep> that's the stylus id
<Sysi> i wonder if device you're talking about is available in finland..
<TheSheep> on more expensive wacoms you can have dozens of different pens, and each remembers different settings
<knome> but you can apply different modes/stuff to different stylus ids
<knome> yeah, i'd like one of those...
<TheSheep> but you cannot easily scroll with eraser, I think
<TheSheep> that would actually be cool
<knome> i just haven't figured out what the reason is to buy one
<knome> when i do, i'll probably buy one
<TheSheep> I have one, it's not as useful as one would expect
<knome> yeah.
<knome> but better than my a6 wacom
<TheSheep> it's great if you are retouching photos or doing digital painting
<Sysi> ah, finger-only is cheaper
<Sysi> there's dual model too
<knome> well, doing work with it; maybe not retouching much or painting digitally much, but something in between maybe...
<TheSheep> I made a presentation with it recently
<knome> dare to share?
<TheSheep> it's in polish, and the slides have practically no text
<TheSheep> http://www.sheep.art.pl/misc/009.png <-- example
<TheSheep> it's about usability
<knome> okay
<knome> that looks pretty much the same you can do with my a6 tablet as well
<knome> :)
<TheSheep> you can read a short summary here: http://www.sheep.art.pl/2010-11-02_usability
<TheSheep> knome: that *was* done with a5 tablet
<knome> a6 != a5 :]
<TheSheep> little difference
<knome> on the other hand
<knome> the a6 device is so cute and small you could even carry it with you
<TheSheep> btw, mypaint is great for digital painitng
<knome> i personally prefer inkscape over anything, but yeah, i've tried mypaint and it's cool
<TheSheep> inkscpae is kinda for a different purpose
<knome> yeah
<knome> worksforme pretty awesomely :)
<knome> i *always* want to tweak and pinch
<Sysi> MTp would still be better as mouse
<Sysi> it should work well with maverick
<GeoZoo> some good with wlan? :D
<psycho_oreos> still haven't got that issue solved?
<GeoZoo> nop
<psycho_oreos> you tried wicd to see if it works?
<GeoZoo> same problems seens 2 years :D
<psycho_oreos> as in wicd won't even work with it?
<GeoZoo> i tried nm, wicd, wpa_supplicant (by console)
<psycho_oreos> networkmanager and wicd both have frontend I believe and both requires user intervention
<psycho_oreos> none of those work well with each other.. they all need to be stopped and I'm not sure how it will work if they still have claim rights to the device
<psycho_oreos> afaik under nm if you disable managing of the wireless through the GUI you can use wpa_supplicant or have direct control over wireless
<GeoZoo> i still think it is not an issue with this programs, since i had the same problem with gentoo where i never used such programs
<psycho_oreos> you need to use wpa_supplicant in the very least, it allows you to connect to networks easily with profiles and what not
<well_laid_lawn> need the driver for the card first
<psycho_oreos> and like I said I've had this issue before with nm tampering my ath5k device, when I disable the wireless under nm-applet I could do whatever I want with the device
<psycho_oreos> no need
<psycho_oreos> actually now I'm facing that issue as well lol
<psycho_oreos> hmm think I may have fixed it, disable wireless under nm-applet, reload ath5k and now wlan0 declares to be up under ifconfig
<psycho_oreos> yeah its working
<GeoZoo> arg, ok, i checked again and there are still 3 parts of network-manager installed... sry
<GeoZoo> i deinstall this, maybe this helps
<GeoZoo> ok, i deinstalled network-manager :) and killed wicd and wpa_supplicant
<JakeGrey> So... Apologies if this is a stupid question, but does Ubuntu's ARM support also apply to Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> JakeGrey: not at this time
<JakeGrey> Damn. Can anyone recommend an alternative? Netbook Remix is going to struggle with the machine I have in mind.
<Sysi> charlie-tca: no built xfce packages or just no installation media?
<charlie-tca> the ARM support has not been ported to xubuntu
<charlie-tca> I don't know if it is even possible to install Xubuntu-desktop in Netbook Remix
<ubuntu> Hi!
<ubuntu> there are drivers for gma500 on xubuntu 10.04
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> it is a question
<knome> errr
<nicofs_> What would be the best software to (easily) convert video files? need to convert 720p *.mkv to anything less than that... my netbook dies trying to play that^^
<B-r00t> ffmpeg
<B-r00t> winff is gui
<B-r00t> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg winff
<B-r00t> ex: ffmpeg -i film.mkv -acodec mp3 -vcodec mpeg4 -sameq film.avi
<bittin> bittin@jabber.se i need more geeks to chat with :)
<Myrtti> bittin: have you considered that you may be reported for spamming?
<bittin> no :(
<Myrtti> thought so.
<Flyingsky> hallo
<bittin> hi
<woodzy> jake grey have you tried lubuntu?
#xubuntu 2010-12-29
<asnos> you can install the xubuntu 10.10 at a PIV 1.3 and 128 ram?
<charlie-tca> It won't run the desktop, no
<charlie-tca> You need 256MB for the GUI
<asnos> ;_;
<asnos> a version that runs with less than 128 ram
<asnos> I am interested only run internet - music and youtube
<wizardslovak> hello people
<wizardslovak> which confic file has written what to mount on startup?
<wizardslovak> everytime i start it i gotta manually mount 2 hard drive partitions
<well_laid_lawn> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wizardslovak> oh ok
<wizardslovak> now how do i find those uuid?
<well_laid_lawn> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Ak1ra> i notice that xubuntu is packaged with abiword and gnumeric (rather than open office).... are there a lot of ... not software 'deficiencies' but maybe cutbacks like that across the whole base installation
<Ak1ra> the reason i'm looking at xubuntu is because i prefer xfce to gnome, rather than looking to downsize my operating footprint
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu tries to use lighter apps but you can install anything if you want
<well_laid_lawn> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Ak1ra> ooo both good responses <3
<well_laid_lawn> all the ubuntu versions use the same repos
<Ak1ra> oh really? for some reason i thought ubuntu included OO at base install
<pleia2> Ak1ra: repos are just where the software is pulled from, it doesn't dictate what is shipped on the CD for different flavors
<pleia2> ubuntu does come with OO at the base install, xubuntu does not, but if you wanted to install it (or upgrade it) both xubuntu and ubuntu pull from the same place
<vendetta> can anyone help me with my graphics card problem?
<well_laid_lawn> depends on the problem
<well_laid_lawn> you'd have to tell us about it to find out
<vendetta> got an onboard graphics card an i am running two monitors with it. one on dvi and one on d-sub
<vendetta> if i want to watch a video it only shows a black screen, but i can hear the sound
<vendetta> if i set one monitor to "off" and do everything on one monitor, it works fine
<well_laid_lawn> that'll be a lack of memory available to the vid card
<well_laid_lawn> using only one screens frees some memeory
<well_laid_lawn> s/screens/screen/
<vendetta> okay, but this is not an option for the future. i'll need a new graphics card
<Sysi> flash video?
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like it
<vendetta> no, not a flash video
<vendetta> flash videos work (e.g. on youtube)
<vendetta> they dont work, if i want them full screen
<vendetta> maybe it is because these monitors have different resolutions? one got 1600x1200 and the other has 1680x1050
<well_laid_lawn> nah your using all the vid cards memory for the displays
<well_laid_lawn> the x log should mention something about it
<vendetta> /var/log/xorg.0.log?
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<well_laid_lawn> you're prob using all the virtual disply area with both monitors
<vendetta> yes, i guess thats right
<vendetta> both monitors form one large dispay
<well_laid_lawn> drop the resolutions or just use one monitor for watching videos
<vendetta> i thought about buying a low profile graphics card. want to use these high res and i dont want to switch one monitor off every time i want to watch a video
<well_laid_lawn> what's the onboard vid card?
<vendetta> should be an intel 3100 or so
<vendetta> yes, intel gma 3100, with a max. shared memory of 384mb
<well_laid_lawn> you're pretty limited for choice of driver then afaik
<vendetta> indeed
<vendetta> so i was wondering whether i should buy a ati 4350, dual-dvi with 1gb memory, or an geforce 9500 with 512mb
<well_laid_lawn> most ppl recommend nvidia
<Sysi> 4xxx atis should have nice open drivers
<vendetta> threads on the internet are from 3-5 years ago so maybe hings have changed?
<well_laid_lawn> I know nothing about nvidia or ati...
<vendetta> ll
<Sysi> yup, open ones should do 3D too on ati
<well_laid_lawn> from what I've seen on these channels the newer catilyst drivers are fine and nvidia seems ok too
<Sysi> propietary nvidia works well, but i'd trust more to open one
<vendetta> sounds nice. i dont need much graphics stuff, like games. i just need a power saving way to run two monitors and watching a video from time to time
<vendetta> Sysi, you got an url to these open drivers?
<Sysi> greatest thing is that they come by default
<vendetta> what about he proprietary ati drivers?
<Sysi> stay away
<vendetta> by default sounds awesome
<vendetta> hehe ok. any reason why?
<Sysi> they're not working well, expecially older ones with new xorg
<vendetta> all right. i guess i give ati a try
<well_laid_lawn> nvidia still hasn;t moved on from xorg.conf afaik
<vendetta> thank both of you very much
<well_laid_lawn> np
<vendetta> is it possible to run on each monitor one virtual workspace?
<well_laid_lawn> if you right click the pager you can set the number of workspaces
<vendetta> yeah, but can i set an option like workspace1 - right monitor, workspace2 - left monitor?
<well_laid_lawn> I don't think so
<TheSheep> vendetta: you can run separate displays on two monitors
<well_laid_lawn> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<TheSheep> vendetta: then each of them will have its own set of workspaces
<TheSheep> xrandr only lets you have a large workspace that spans 2 monitors
<vendetta> but i still need to shovel windows from one to the other
<TheSheep> no problem
<TheSheep> !dual-head
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<vendetta> thank you ubottu. i will try it
<well_laid_lawn> I thought things had moved away from xinerama
<TheSheep> it did
<TheSheep> but it's still used/useful sometimes
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<MorphixNW> heyt
<MorphixNW> hey*
<vendetta> well_laid_lawn, just to give you an update: using vlc in opengl-mode also solves the problem with the video
<MorphixNW> Anyone had experience of setting up a dual screen using a USB to VGA Adapter?
<MorphixNW> !dual screen
<Sysi> i guess "USB to VGA" works as separate graphics card
<MorphixNW> ok different question, can anyone help with setting up dual screens on 10.04?
<MorphixNW> seems very hard to get an answer around here lately :(
<Sysi> what graphics card
<Sysi> first → arandr/nvidia\ati tool, if not, xorg.conf
<MorphixNW> its a USB to VGA Adapter
<MorphixNW> I have plugged it all in, USB into the PC and VGA into the VGA of the Adapter
<Sysi> what does lsusb say
<MorphixNW> the screen is detecting a signal and the screen is also black with a red border on two sides
<MorphixNW> lsusb = "Magic Technology Corp. SVGA Adapter" exactly as written
<MorphixNW> is there no such thing as a GUI to configure this stuff?
<Sysi> arandr for normal dual-screen, that yours sounds special
<MorphixNW> lol, well my mother said that I am a very special boy lmfao
<MorphixNW> ;)
<MorphixNW> I imagine that its a cheap rip off of a more expensive one, but I didnt purchase it so I have no idea
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=774994
<MorphixNW> thank you :)
<MorphixNW> dinner time, ill be away for a while but "in best Arnie Voice" ILL BE BACK
#xubuntu 2010-12-30
<Lapcrow> Can someone help me change default file manager from Thunar to Nautilus?
<well_laid_lawn> isn't there preferred applications in the menu? - not on a xfce box atm to check
<well_laid_lawn> Lapcrow: look at man update-alternatives too
<Lapcrow> the preferred applications only allows you to change terminal, mail reader and browser
<well_laid_lawn> look into update-alternatives then
<EarthShaker> Hello, Anyone here?
<well_laid_lawn> nope
<EarthShaker> -_-
<EarthShaker> guys i changed my ubuntu 10.10 to xubuntu 10.10 doing sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop... after rebooting, the loading screen is still ubuntu (the purple and orange one)... anyone knows a fix?
<charlie-tca> which loading screen? The one during the boot, or the one during login?
<EarthShaker> during the boot
<charlie-tca> that's normal
<EarthShaker> i followed this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<charlie-tca> The Ubuntu plymouth screens are normal.
<EarthShaker> Is there anyway to change it?
<EarthShaker> I don't like the look :D
<charlie-tca> I see
<Lapcrow> I decided to make my own (crappier) places menu
<Lapcrow> Using a list of launchers. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10323805/hoboplaces.jpg <-- There. It's not pretty but it gets the job done.
<ShootEmUp> hello there!
<Tekk_> Is there any way to see what previous operations have been done by aptitude/synaptic/etc?
<xubuntu925> Howdy Howdy!
<DarkPrinceNH> It's quite quiet in here today...
<uBUXUBu> good morning technicians
<linuxman410> the website talks about memory requirments what about processor requirements
<well_laid_lawn> it depends on what you want to do - flash websites need more power to view
<well_laid_lawn> something above a 500mhz pent3 should be ok for the basics I would think
<linuxman410> thanks
<well_laid_lawn> np
<giuseppe_> y0
<giuseppe_> i just installed xubuntu and the boot splash doesnt show, not even text shows up
<well_laid_lawn> that'll be something with the graphics card I suppose you have a newish intel card?
<giuseppe_> no, its an old computer
<well_laid_lawn> do you know the card?
<giuseppe_> no, how do i find out?
<well_laid_lawn> if you can get into the system   lspci | grep -i vga
<well_laid_lawn> in a terminal
<giuseppe_> VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86c360 [Trio 3D/1X], 86c362, 86c368 [Trio 3D/2X] (rev 01)
<well_laid_lawn> afaik the trios have pretty bad support
<well_laid_lawn> but I could be wrong
<giuseppe_> maybe because the screen has weird stuff sometimes
<linuxman410> i have never been able to get a s3 trio to work in linux ever not right any way
<giuseppe_> i guess i should be satisfied with this performance :P
<linuxman410> i have had good luck with ati nvidia and intel graphics cards
<well_laid_lawn> you could try removing splash from the end of the kernel line in /etc/default/grub and doing   sudo update-grub to see if you could at least get some text showing
<giuseppe_> in that file, the word splash is only found in : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<giuseppe_> do i comment that line?
<well_laid_lawn> no just remove splash from the end
<giuseppe_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet"
<giuseppe_> like that?
<well_laid_lawn> yep that's it
<giuseppe_> k thanx
<well_laid_lawn> now do in terminal   sudo update-grub
<giuseppe_> a ya i forgot
<giuseppe_> /etc/default/grub: 33: Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution
<well_laid_lawn> check line 33
<giuseppe_> 33 there is nothing
<giuseppe_> is the end
<well_laid_lawn> what does line 33 look like?>
<giuseppe_> 32 is the last line: #GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"
<giuseppe_> 33 is blank
<well_laid_lawn> check the line you edited to make sure it ends with as   "
<well_laid_lawn> check the line you edited to make sure it ends with a   "
<giuseppe_> :P
<giuseppe_> ya i used ""
<giuseppe_> maybe was expecting another " at the end
<well_laid_lawn> k maybe paste the whole file
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<giuseppe_> no i see my mistake
<well_laid_lawn> ok :)
<giuseppe_> now it works
<well_laid_lawn> excellent
<giuseppe_> ya im gonna delete windows now :P
<well_laid_lawn> ok :)
<giuseppe_> hi
<dale__> Hey guys, curious to know if there's a solution to a prpblem I have.. If I play a movie file it freezes after a couple of minutes and the program becomes unresponsive, and when playing .mp3 files I get an error saying Disconnected: Connection Terminated
<Sysi> have you tried other player?
<dale__> Yeah, it freezes as well
<dale__> And with mp3 files I get the same error
<well_laid_lawn> how much memory in the system?
<dale__> 512mb, with audacious the program itself just freezes, it doesn't give an error
<well_laid_lawn> that should be enough - are they local files or mounted from another comp?
<dale__> The movie is on the same disk as the OS, but the mp3s are on a mounted hard disk
<well_laid_lawn> seems like there's a bad connection for the mp3 disk
<dale__> hmm, any idea why the movie would act up?
<well_laid_lawn> something with the vid card driver or vid card temps maybe
<dale__> damn :-(
<dale__> Alright cheers
<ShootEmUp> hello everyone
<bittin> computer porn: http://shuffling.se/forum/index.php?topic=497.msg24190#msg24190
<ShootEmUp> bittin, lol, but I think that belongs in #xubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> I know for sure it doesn't need to be cross posted in 4 different ubuntu channels
<charlie-tca> IdleOne: want to ban bittin here, too, and keep it all with one op?
<IdleOne> charlie-tca: I removed the bans
<IdleOne> if you want to ban them here, that is up to you
<charlie-tca> ShootEmUp: it does not belong in any channel
<ShootEmUp> ohh, okay
<IdleOne> the link itself is not bad. What caught my eye was the porn part.
<ShootEmUp> yeah, it's just wallpapers
<charlie-tca> That was what caught me too. I haven't even looked at the link
<ShootEmUp> not naked people
<IdleOne> bittin: Please don't do that again
<ShootEmUp> It's safe
<charlie-tca> We do not advertise porn at all
<bittin> IdleOne: ok
<IdleOne> if you want to share your desktop that is fine but do it in a -offtopic channel and don't describe it as porn. you set off red lights all over my irc client
<bittin> ah
<bittin> will remember that
<ShootEmUp> bittin, don't worry, everyone get I troble with the mods atleast once
<ginet> hi, i have this problem vmware-server-console messes up my keyboard after using a guest
<ginet> and i use xubuntu
<ginet> tried some fixes on the web that didnt work
<beardygnome> charlie-tca: are we still on for the xubuntu meeting?
<charlie-tca> I think we will cancel, sorry
<beardygnome> how come?
<ShootEmUp> why?
<charlie-tca> got no participants
<charlie-tca> Note the response I got in #ubuntu-meeting?
<nicofs> I've got two sound cards... where to i tell my pc to which the audio signal shall go?
<jktrigg> Question: Is there a gui configuration interface for Bluetooth?  If so, is it installed by default?
<TheSheep> !bluetooth | jktrigg
<ubottu> jktrigg: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jktrigg> Thanks, ubottu!
<jktrigg> Actually, Xubuntu installed bluez by default; the problem was it didn't install a GUI configuration panel.  Installing gnome-bluetooth did it for me.
<TheSheep> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ShootEmUp> hello everyone
#xubuntu 2010-12-31
 * UBuXuBU enters Xubuntu...
<UBuXuBU> good morning Lords of the Code.
<klowny> hello
<klowny> im having some trouble. compiz fusion does not start up and neither does emerald window decorator. also google chromium starts up for some reason and it is not in my startup apps
<charlie-tca> Best wishes for a very Happy New Year - 2011!
<inti_> y0
<inti_> i added a line in fstab for my home partition,i didnt have one before , but this caused it tonot let me login
<inti_> i added /dev/sda1 /home ext4 nodev,nosuid 0 2
<inti_> sda1 is empty
<inti_> did i have to do something else?
<charlie-tca> Is /home a separate partition?
<inti_> not now,thats what im trying to do
<charlie-tca> If it is not a separate partition, then you can't add it to /etc/fstab yet
<inti_> sda1 is a separate partition
<charlie-tca> it does not matter if /home has not been created on it
<charlie-tca> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<inti_> i followed http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome somewhat
<charlie-tca> yeah, somewhat doesn't really work, does it?
<inti_> somewhat because i already had spare partition empty and because i didnt backup
<inti_> but in the guide it says to move stuff to the new partition but i dont recognize which command i=does this
<inti_> i= (mistake)
<charlie-tca> well, fstab knows the partition is not named /home yet, and will not allow it to be used
<inti_> i see
<Sysi> copy stuff there with livecd and chown it to you
<inti_> how do i name it ?
<charlie-tca> you use a livecd with gparted to mark it as a /home partition
<inti_> i copy the home directory? or only the contents?
<Sysi> charlie-tca: that's not needed?
<Sysi> it just need to be mounted to right place and you have to own your home folder to log in
<charlie-tca> ooops.
<charlie-tca> I am wrong, inti_
<charlie-tca> listen to Sysi
<Sysi> or you can copy with: cp -a
<Sysi> it keeps chown
 * charlie-tca seems to have his head on backwards today
<inti_> do i need livecd or can i just mount it now and copy stuff
<inti_> i think im just gonna set this partition to automount for extra space
<Sysi> it's kinda better to have diferent partition for *just* data and
<inti_> oh well
<inti_> thnx
<inti_> the fsck option in fstab ... when is 2.. what it means?
<inti_> 0 not check, 1 check
<charlie-tca> I think 1 is check before mounting and 2 is check anytime, but I am not positive
<charlie-tca> inti_: The 1 and 2 are the order of the checks. 1 means check this drive first, and is used for /
<charlie-tca> 2 means to check it after the 1  is finished
<charlie-tca> more information about those is in man fstab
<inti_> ic
<inti_> bai
<wizardslovak> hello people
<wizardslovak> i cant settup audio over hdmi which is on mobo
<wizardslovak> anyone?
<Tiktalik> Hello.
<Tiktalik> I'm thinking about using xubuntu. Before I commit, I need to know a few things.
<Tiktalik> Hello?
<Tiktalik> Is anyone here?
<Sysi> try
<Tiktalik> First of all if I do get xubuntu, should I use lucid, or maverick?
<Sysi> lucid is LTS, if you have new hardware you may should try maverick
<Sysi> if you want to upgrade after 2 years, lucid, if after ½year, maverick
<Tiktalik> LTS?
<Sysi> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Tiktalik> The laptop I have is (was) a vista machine.
<Tiktalik> I've used lucid puppy on it, it works well.
<xubuntu560> hi, my name is Allan. I'm from Brasil.
<xubuntu560> Sorry,, my english is very bad....
<Tiktalik> Hello guy from brasil?
<Tiktalik> Whoops, I meant !
<charlie-tca> !hi | xubuntu560
<ubottu> xubuntu560: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Tiktalik> So sysi, should I try lucid?
<Sysi> it will be supported longer
<Tiktalik> Is that a yes?
<xubuntu560> Please, how do I install the operating system upgrade to a newer version?
<Tiktalik> Support is good.
<Tiktalik> I'll try lucid.
<charlie-tca> xubuntu560: what version do you have now?
<xubuntu560> I dont now.
<charlie-tca> open a terminal and type      lsb_release -a
<xubuntu560> How can I see version.
<charlie-tca> Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<charlie-tca> type in       lsb_release -a
<charlie-tca> hit enter
<charlie-tca> what release does it say?
<Tiktalik> Wow. When I was downloading ubuntu it was going to take 3 hours.
<Tiktalik> Xubuntu is only going to take one.
<ShootEmUp> hello everyone
<Tiktalik> Hello
<ShootEmUp> whats going on today?
<ShootEmUp> lighta! how you doing?
<lighta> fine what about u ShootEmUp ?
<ShootEmUp> good, good
<lighta> hey almost new year for european no ?
<ShootEmUp> about 1-3 more hours I think
<ShootEmUp> 8 hours here In the USA
<lighta> ah you're in the same timeline as me then
<ShootEmUp> GMT -5, New York City
<ShootEmUp> not my city, but usaly what GMT -5 is called by
<lighta> Montréal here =)
<lighta> not so far
<lighta> looking to buy a new pc
<ShootEmUp> what PC are you lokking to buy?
<ShootEmUp> looking*
#xubuntu 2011-01-01
<Animagladius> happy new year
<Sysi> gmt-1 and a bit early?
<Sysi> gmt+2 goes to bed →
<Guest43508> does Xubuntu come with Nouveau driver?
<Tiktalik> How do you use wifi in xubuntu
<Rena-> I see an icon in the upper right of the panel with arrows pointing up and down, and clicking it lists available wireless networks
<Rena-> if that doesn't work you'll probably need to install some kind of driver and I can't really help with that, sorry
<gr8m8> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tiktalik> !drivers
<gr8m8> Tiktalik:  the wifidocs page linked above should help you sort the driver out
<rtdos> is it possible to install edubuntu (without installing the gnome desktop) on a computer that already has xubuntu (i do not wish to use the gnome desktop)
<rtdos> in fact i do not even wish to have the gnome desktop on the computer at all.
<tiktalik> How do I find out what wireless card I have?
<tiktalik> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tiktalik> Anyone there?
<gr8m8> tiktalik:  in terminal   lspci
<tiktalik> Hello?
<gr8m8> tiktalik:  in terminal   lspci
<tiktalik> There are a ton of things there!
<tiktalik> I guess it's the Network controller?
<tiktalik> Hello.
<tiktalik> gr8m8, there are tons of thinfgs there.
<tiktalik> *things
<gr8m8> it should mention wireless
<tiktalik> Okay, then  Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)?
<tiktalik> Gr8m8?
<tiktalik> Man puppy had better support.
<gr8m8> dude you are so impatient
<gr8m8> I was getting my breakfast
<gr8m8> fix it yourself
<tiktalik> oh, okay.
<tiktalik> Sorry.
<tiktalik> It's just around here it's nowhere near food eating time.
<tiktalik> Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<tiktalik> So would it be that one?
<gr8m8> yep and the wiki talks about it
<tiktalik> Okay.
<tiktalik> Could not find package 'linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic'.
<tiktalik> That's bad.
<tiktalik> So what now?
<tiktalik> Gr8m8?
<tiktalik> Can't keep my stupid ethernet cable in.
<tiktalik> Not even doing anything, and it keeps sliding out.
<tiktalik> Came out again!
<tiktalik> Hello!
<RenaKunisaki> hey, I've just installed 10.10 and the terminal app doesn't seem to be executing my ~/.bashrc... any ideas?
<gr8m8> RenaKunisaki:  have you done an update since installing?
<RenaKunisaki> yes
<gr8m8> do you have a .bash_profile?
<RenaKunisaki> apparently not
<RenaKunisaki> looks like I didn't have one before either
<gr8m8> see if there is one in /etc/skel
<RenaKunisaki> or would that be somewhere besides home >.>
<gr8m8> could be in /etc
<gr8m8> or in .profile
<RenaKunisaki> yeah I see .profile here
<RenaKunisaki> that's just a set of commands executed by each shell?
<gr8m8> a basic .bash_profile just has the line   . $HOME/.bashrc
<gr8m8> I've no idea what's in .profile I don't have it here
<RenaKunisaki> hm actually something else is funny. even manually doing ". ~/.bashrc" nothing has happened. still the usual old prompt etc.
<RenaKunisaki> hold on, I'm an idiot. let's try copying it to the right place.
<RenaKunisaki> there we go. dur.
<gr8m8> heh :)
<RenaKunisaki> figures, I thought of that so I did "ls" to see if I'd copied to the current directory instead and it didn't show up, so I thought I must have done it right
<RenaKunisaki> of course it doesn't show in "ls" without -a >.>
<RenaKunisaki> me so smrt.
<gr8m8> that always catches me out...
<RenaKunisaki> I just wish programs didn't pollute $HOME with their .foo instead of .config/myapp/foo, then I could just alias ls to ls -a and be done with it.
<ubUXUbu> happy new years Technicians of Xubuntu!
<RenaKunisaki> yaaay
<ubUXUbu> does xubuntu have any plans to develop wuxi?
<Rena-> anyone? whenever I log in the screen flashes and I'm logged out again.
<nullp0inter> hey i cant find the 'Places' part of my task bar like how it used to be in gnome..the reason being i want to browse thru my windows harddrive
<MorphixNW> Good morning to all on the first day of this brand new year :)
<MorphixNW> does anyone know of an application that can read barcodes from DVDs and CDs?
<MorphixNW> I would like to create a database of my collection, however, I dont like the idea of manually entering each one, I have a barcode scanner
<Myrtti> alexandria does books
<rethus> i've try to add ppa:xubuntu-team/ppa to repositories, but got an error
<rethus> any idea why?
<rethus> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-team/+archive/ppa
<rethus> help?
<Sysi> rethus: add those deb and deb-src lines to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sysi> replace natty with your ubuntu version
<Sysi> gksudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list iirc
<rethus> k, i'll have a look
<Sysi> or i'm not exactly sure what version should there be..
<Sysi> depends about your ubuntu version and what you're installing i guess
<Sysi> http://ppa.launchpad.net/xubuntu-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<Sysi> there's only very old versions, front page may be updated automatically
<Sysi> what you'd want from there?
<rethus> i have maverick
<rethus> :( so there are no ppa packages ?!
<BigGreenCanoe> good morning.  I recently moved from  ubuntu 10.10 to xubuntu 10.10.  I am not able to start xfce at the login although it worked until reboot. Any help?
<Sysi> what does it do?
<BigGreenCanoe> at login screen goes black and returns to login
<Sysi> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/logging-in-sends-me-back-to-xubuntu-login-screen-im-trapped-789832/
<Sysi> try what the last post suggests
<BigGreenCanoe> cool thanks
<Sysi> if you don*t have saved settings, just remove ~/.config/ in virtual terminal
<BigGreenCanoe> okay
<BigGreenCanoe> Sysi: Thanks.  Turns out it was an issue with .ICEauthority access.  I removed it and everything works now.
<connecteduser> hello, how do I disable the screen energy saver or whatever
<connecteduser> my laptop get stuck with a black screen anytime this thing kicks in..
<Sysi> menu → settings → screensaver
<Sysi> or power manager settings
<connecteduser> hm.. clicking this actually runs the screensaver
<connecteduser> in my case, cause an X reboot
<Sysi> you could entirely remove screensaver
<Sysi> package is xscreensaver iirc
<connecteduser> I suppose I'll do that
<connecteduser> probably something must be wrong with my graphics driver
<connecteduser> i have an X crash each time I run wine too
<connecteduser> XIO error 11
<nicofs> I'm desperately looking for someone to help me fix my 3g connection... with network manager i can't connect (tries for some minutes and then gives up) - wvdial returns "No Carrier!"... i don't know what to do...
<tiktalik> Yo
<tiktalik> I need the jre, the jdk and eclipse
<tiktalik> Nevermind
<topgun21> I can't seem to get wicd to associate with my uncles wifi network
<ShootEmUp> hello everyone
<connecteduser> yo
<ShootEmUp> whats up?
<connecteduser> ceiling
<ShootEmUp> test
<connecteduser> I'm no bot
<ShootEmUp> I know
<ShootEmUp> I'm testing the WALLCHAN command
<ShootEmUp> It works
<connecteduser> and what's that cmd?
<ShootEmUp> say something on all channels you are on
<connecteduser> you live in carolina?
<ShootEmUp> NC all the way
<connecteduser> that's the name of the first chick I bonked :]
<connecteduser> great memories
<ShootEmUp> thank you for that great picture
<connecteduser> no problem
 * ShootEmUp Screems curse words at connecteduser for being a smart ***
<ShootEmUp> :)
<ShootEmUp> finaly found out how to do that
 * ShootEmUp is sorry about being mean to connecteduser
<connecteduser> it's "screams"
<ShootEmUp> whatever
<ShootEmUp> my spelling sucks, there you happy?
<ShootEmUp> sooooooo, anyone have problems
<connecteduser> you, it seems
<ShootEmUp> :(
 * ShootEmUp is sad
<ShootEmUp> My name peggy, you have problem please
<ShootEmUp> HAPPY NEW YEAR!
<connecteduser> that's so old
<connecteduser> that was almost 24 hours ago
<ShootEmUp> 14 hours ago
<connecteduser> not for me
<ShootEmUp> where do you live at?
<connecteduser> in europe
<ShootEmUp> ok, I live in the USA
<connecteduser> we're ahead of you guys in some many areas
<TheSheep> may I interst you in #xubuntu-offtopic? :)
<ShootEmUp> what do you mean by that???
<connecteduser> you seem to be from the desert
<connecteduser> I'm from the forest
<ShootEmUp> I do not live in the desert, it is raining outside right now
<ShootEmUp> I live in a small town
<TheSheep> connecteduser: come and continue your offtopic conversation in #xubuntu-offtopic
<fructose> I could use some help troubleshooting an internet connection. I set up Xubuntu to connect through a Windows computer with Internet Connection Sharing, but after rebooting Xubuntu, it doesn't connect any more. I can't be use it's Xubuntu and not Windows, but the Windows computer hasn't been rebooted
<fructose> *can't be sure
#xubuntu 2011-01-02
<xubuntu138> hello everybody.
<xubuntu138> can i ask why is a lot of versions?
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone
<Tiktalik> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tiktalik> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jynks> hi there
<jynks> I have a fresh install of xubuntu but i can not get HDMI audio working
<jynks> I have followed a few threads about pulse audio and alsamixer.. but i still can not get it to work
<jynks> any ideas?
<lokvendra> buenas noches o buenos dias a todos
<lokvendra> xubuntu 10.10 deberia conectar a la red mediante wi-fi, en caso que no lo haga donde podria buscar una solucion?
<Sysi> sorry but this is english channel
<Sysi> you can ask from local ubuntu channel also about xubuntu
<lokvendra> 10.10 xubuntu should connect to the network via wi-fi, if you do not where I could find a solution?
<lokvendra> ok sorry
<lokvendra> 10.10 xubuntu should connect to the network via wi-fi, if you do not where I could find a solution?
<Psilocybin_Elf> nm-applet is the program for Xubuntu wi-fi...
<Sysi> just ask #ubuntu-es, same drivers and networkmanager
<lokvendra> ok thanks
<lokvendra>  como saber cuales son los controladores de los driver para sonido y red, instale xubuntu en un notbook
<lokvendra> sorry...
<lokvendra> and know what are the drivers for the sound and network driver to install xubuntu on a notbook
<MorphixNW> hi guys
<MorphixNW> I am struggling with fstab mounting my 2 secondary hard drives
<MorphixNW> this is one of the two lines I have added to FSTAB "/dev/sdb1 /home/steph/nas1       ext2   defaults 0 0"
<MorphixNW> the drives are failing to mount correctly
<MorphixNW> they are showing up as 70.5GB including the boot drive
<MorphixNW> however those values are no correct
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: nice password reset :D
<MorphixNW> how can I connect to the hard drive of another ubuntu machine?
<carol> I lost my menubar, and have to right click to ge the menu.  How do I put it back at the top of the screen?
<Sysi> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<carol> Sysi, I wonder how they disappeared in the first place...
<dr4c4n> carol: press a random bunch of keys and see if it happens again :)
<carol> :)
<Sysi> awkward byte
<iDope> how to I add RDP support to the Remote Desktop Viewer app in Xubuntu?
<iDope> installing gnome-rdp did it in Gnome
<iDope> is it the same?
<ubuntu> jesus i need help
<ubuntu> anyone?
<TheSheep> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nicofs> I can't play DVDs... Parole Media Player returns "Could not read from resource." what shall i do?
<athoms> Hello. installed ubuntu (first time linux user) a week ago, but didnt manage to get my NAS to automount, so i switched to xubuntu and it worked directly (using samba and fstab). I guess it didnt had to do with ubuntu that it didnt work there. but anyway, i will stick around with xubuntu. its much more my taste. i have got everything working now that i want and need except  compiz (cube) do i need more than compiz config and screenlets?
<athoms> sorry for long message, im in a great mood :D
<josh1> which gtk engines are needed to use the Bluebird theme in maverick meerkat? I can't get it to work in lucid
<knome> murrine?
<knome> well, in lucid, you need a ppa
<knome> you need a later murrine version that's in the ppa
<josh1> oh, gotcha, thought maybe I was missing something else
<josh1> will install the murrine ppa
<knome> np
<knome> athoms, compiz on xubuntu might not be completely problem-less
<knome> !compiz | athoms
<ubottu> athoms: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<knome> hmm
<athoms> thanks. its maybe a dumb thing to use a low resource desktopsystem and the first thing to do is add compiz :-)
<knome> yeah, that doesn't make a lot of sense really
<josh1> knome: do I want the daily ppa for murrine, or is there a different one?
<knome> i don't know about the problems with xfce+compiz - i don't use even xfce compositing myself - but there should be some guides if you want to browse the web :)
<knome> josh1, i'd recommend that, if it's for lucid as well
<josh1> ok
<athoms> :p
<athoms> bye bye Microsoft windows . now i can do allmost everything i want in linux. only propellerheads reason i missing now. i just saw that Eve Online shall work with Wine !  Weee
<RayGalinato> Hi, I'm having an issue ever since I ran updates. My problem is that every time I start up, instead of loading xvesa, I'm stuck in tty1 login.
#xubuntu 2011-12-26
<GridCube> whats the problem?
<pimperle> after 10 seconds of inactivity, the screen brightness is reduced by two steps
<pimperle> theres a setting in xfce4-power-manager-settings which should affect this, but doesnt
<GridCube> yes, ive noticed that
<GridCube> never bothered me tho
<pimperle> i'd like to read text for longer than 10 seconds, that is why i asked
<GridCube> i have my setting to never change the brigtness but it changes just a little bit if iddle for some time with battery only
<pimperle> moving the mouse every 8 seconds is quite annoying
<pimperle> it pretty noticeable here
<GridCube> mine never goes sooo bad
<pimperle> but this looks like a bug in the power manager, doesn't it?
<GridCube> maybe
<GridCube> don't know
<Fudge> hi anyone used xubuntu precise with orca or know if it will be more accessible?
<GridCube> you can chante the percentage of brigtness change on the powermanager
<GridCube> Fudge, i know of people who uses orca, but don't use it myself
<pimperle> changing the percentage doesn't affect it as well
<Fudge> thanks GridCube
<pimperle> it just gets darker by the same amount no matter what i choose
<GridCube> mmhm
<pimperle> however i use the binary ati drivers, if that matters
<GridCube> it might
<GridCube> doesnt ati has a config manager?
<pimperle> i'm not sure, if they interfere with the display brightness, but i killed all other processes tentatively without auccess
<pimperle> it has, but the power management only has two options, max power vs max saving
<pimperle> and i never had that problem before
<GridCube> pimperle, it should have more options on the battery or connected options
<pimperle> yes, i changed thos
<pimperle> strange enough, it doesn't remember my percentage setting and jumps to 20% whenever i open the dialog
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> i seethat too
<r0lling> Hello?
<r0lling> .......... So if anyone is here; here is the situatoin:
<r0lling> Installing xubuntu from flash drive. When I have it fully installed I restart and boot up like normal then screen freezes and it shows the damens (I think that is what they called). And all of them have the [OK] execpt for the automatic system error report which failed. It hangs there and forces me to reboot the system and every time I boot It does the same thing. This is the 3rd time I have made a clean flash drive version of Xubun
<r0lling> nothing else does
<r0lling> any advice other than to google it (which I have)
<r0lling> and no results have helped
<visitor_1> hi there, somebody know how to disable the poping up sound bar volume? i am runnig cairo dock and it has its own sound bar so i dont want to have two of them lol
<holstein> visitor_1: elaborate... take a screenie if it helps
<holstein> visitor_1: i was thinking more to the channel at large... you can use http://imagebin.org/
<visitor_1> http://imagebin.org/190361
<visitor_1> you see on top right the big sound bar which appears when you change the sound volume on the cairo dock
<visitor_1> i only want the little sound bar on the cairo dock
<holstein> visitor_1: thats going to be notifications
<visitor_1> so how can i disable them?
<holstein> you can remove the package that displays *all* notifications
<visitor_1> hmm have to try that
<holstein> you could search and find out what that package is called...
<visitor_1> but i also would lose xchat notification i guess
<holstein> visitor_1: *all* notifications
 * holstein reading http://mail.xfce.org/pipermail/xfce/2011-August/029087.html
<tigerdog> hi!  new to the channel but not Xubuntu, I have a question about sound.
<tigerdog> should selecting a sound card listed in the Xubuntu Mixer change the default card for the system?  I thought it should, but under 11.10 it does not.
<knome> tigerdog, try installing and setting with pavumixer
<tigerdog> pavumixer works fine here.  I was wondering if this is the intended behavior for the xfce mixer or just a bug.
<tigerdog> I like keeping things vanilla if possible.  Mixer integration in the Indicator plugin is visually clean but not working as I'd hoped.
<tigerdog> btw, thanks knome.  :)
<Sysi> to your actual question, I was told it should work (and that's partial reason why pavucontrol isn't included in default install)
<tigerdog> thanks Sysi.  Unfortuately, I have two systems here where it doesn't work.  Different hardware on each but exactly the same problem.
<Sysi> I wonder how pavucontrol and paprefs are different
<tigerdog> paprefs appears to address the PulseAudio server; pavucontrol seems to be the mixer component.
<tigerdog> anyway, it's 2:22 AM  here.  sleepytime.  Thanks for the help Sysi and knome.
<mintberry> foo
<Jackneill> anyone can help me?
<Jackneill> i start linux 11.10 generic with xfce, and i get the loading, after it freeze
<Jackneill> any idea?
<jubo2> samwesly_007: sorry, I couldn't help myself
<Jackneill> i start linux 11.10 generic with xfce, and i get the loading, after it freeze, any idea?
<SaaMmY> good morning
<GridCube> morning
<CaelThunderwing> which spefic vers of xubuntu should i use for an Compaq Presario R3000 Laptop?
<Sysi> 10.04 LTS or newest stable 11.10
<Jackneill> anyone can help me? :/
<Sysi> Jackneill: has it worked before or did you just install it?
<CaelThunderwing> it does have an ATI Mobility Radeon 9100 for a vid card, 512MB ram, and a 2.66ghz (single core)
<Jackneill> worked correctly and nicely before.
<Jackneill> one day suddenly i got an error after login: could not update /home/jackneill/.ICEauthority file
<Jackneill> i did sudo chown jackneill path to icea..
<Jackneill> then from cli, with startx it worked, i got the default ubuntu gnome desktop
<Sysi> so where does it freeze? lgn screen, before?
<Jackneill> with no settings
<Jackneill> after restarted
<Jackneill> before
<popsch> what's the application to access the keyring please? I need to look up a stored password.
<Jackneill> after the logo shows
<Sysi> popsch: I think seahorse
<Jackneill> so i hit enter in grub, after i got xubuntu and under dots
<Jackneill> and then freeze.
<Sysi> Jackneill: can you get to a terminal with Ctrl Alt F5
<Jackneill> i dont know
<Jackneill> i think no
<Jackneill> sysi: i can try it if necessary
<Sysi> that would be good start, if you can login there you can try "startxfce4"
<Jackneill> ok
<Jackneill> sysi: it worked now lol
<Jackneill> sometimes works, sometimes doesnt :/
<Kingsy> what is a decent GUI tool for checking hd / partition space and info ?
<Jackneill> but i have again trouble, it was good with terminal, not it tells me choose a default program for terminal emulator
<popsch> Sysi, thanks a lo
<popsch> Sysi, t
<Kingsy> there is nothing I can see installed by default
<popsch> Kingsy, try gparted
<Kingsy> thanks
<Jackneill> can you help me? default xfce apps seems to be not installed, but there rae
<Jackneill> are*
<Kingsy> popsch: what about a GUI app to record webcam video? cheese is REALLY REALLY bad.. so i need something else
<popsch> Kingsy, no clue. but try gshutter
<Sysi> Jackneill: you mean selection for default apps doesn't see them?
<popsch> Kingsy, google returns some hits on that
<popsch> Kingsy, http://hublog.hubmed.org/archives/001852.html
<Jackneill> sysi: yes
<Jackneill>   exo-utils libexo-1-0 linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<Jackneill> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<Jackneill> how can i change the default selection? for eg terminal emulator?
<Sysi> Jackneill: you maybe should log out and remove your personal settings when logged in to Ctrl Alt F5 terminal
<Sysi> rm -rf ~/.cache && rm -rf ~/.config
<Jackneill> and then?
<Kingsy> popsch: do you know where gshutter is in the repos?
<Kingsy> popsch: yeah I saw those hits from google.. but I wants a gui solution.. other than cheese
<TheSheep> I'm pretty sure you can record with vlc
<Kingsy> I think you can yeah, its not very nice tho.. I tried it and it didnt work too well.. I guess I could try it again
<Kingsy> anyone know of a "computer stat / performance widget" ? which sits on the desktop or soemthing?
<holstein> conky?
<fivedaysahead> you can run can install htop and run that in a terminal
<fivedaysahead> htop
<fivedaysahead> and just keep it open
<fivedaysahead> kinda not what you wanted though hmm
<fivedaysahead> or you could create a shortcut key that will launch htop for you when you want it to
<Kingsy> yep.. conky.. exactly what I needed
<holstein> only problem with conky is that i cant stop messing with it ;)
<Kingsy> let me install it.. see what the crack is
<fivedaysahead> me too
<fivedaysahead> gonna check this out
<Paimun> Kingsy try indicator-multiload
<fivedaysahead> is conky X only?
<Paimun> it sits on your panel
<holstein> its quite configurable
<fivedaysahead> hey i have a problem getting xrandr to detect my HDMI
<Kingsy> Paimun: I think I am going to try conky instead
<Paimun> alright
<Paimun> but the option's there
<fivedaysahead> can always try htop in the terminal too
<Sysi> fivedaysahead: probably driver problem, what card/driver, you're connected to TV?
<fivedaysahead> it works if i start xubuntu and have the tv on and i run xrandr and it says connected and i can just run a script that changes the resolution and sets it to the left but the problem is if i start the laptop up without the monitor connected and then turn it on and run xrandr it won't ever show it's even disconnected or connected
<Sysi> what if you log out after connecting?
<Sysi> and relogin
<fivedaysahead> like restart x?
<fivedaysahead> with ctrl alt k prt screen
<fivedaysahead> i don't think that seems to help i have to restart the comp with the tv on and connected
<Sysi> relogin is nicer :P
<fivedaysahead> i have logged out and it doesn't seem to help xrandr recognize hdmi
<fivedaysahead> not sure why
<Sysi> I guess it's about driver
<vasundhar> Hi My client wants to use xubuntu karmic 9.10 and asked me to enhance an application. when I am compiling on current compiler,qt it does not work so need those old libraries and apt- does not work what can I do ?
<fivedaysahead> hmmm should i try to intall driver for it? you think that would help
<Sysi> fivedaysahead: depends what card it is
<fivedaysahead> some internal laptop card
<Sysi> vasundhar: get 9.10 somewhere, install on virtualbox and try to find packages..
<Sysi> fivedaysahead: lspci | grep VGA
<Sysi> vasundhar: or maybe debian has old enough packages, stable or oldstable, or maybe centos
<vasundhar> Sysi: I am running 9.10 but packages are big issue ... not able to find and dependencies are hell
<Sysi> yeah, because it's EOL, you need to find mirror (and copy it)
<Sysi> maybe this works http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<Sysi> you should tell client he/it probably has nasty security holes
<vasundhar> Sysi: Thanks alot you are saviour
<fivedaysahead> oops haha i tried lspci | grep VGA via ssh i need to try it on the actual machine laughing out loud
<vasundhar> I did ... tell and unfortunately there is world out there that has access to magic and assumes nothing less
<vasundhar> Sysi: Can I put this URL in the source.list ?
<Sysi> vasundhar: I think so, I got it from ~first hit on google
<vasundhar> waw cool
<RockTeam> Hello everybody!
<fivedaysahead> hello!
<RockTeam> Could somebody please check if weather forecast is working fine?
<fivedaysahead> tell me how
<fivedaysahead> i can't tell you till the future when the weather actually happens to know if it was accurate right? :)
<RockTeam> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-weather-plugin
<fivedaysahead>  Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<fivedaysahead> sysi should I install a driver for that?
<Sysi> that applet broken is know bug, you should hit several fixes on google (new package from PPA or maybe proposed updates/backports, hexedit or compiling)
<Sysi> fivedaysahead: nope, default should be as good as it gets
<fivedaysahead> dang then why doesn't it detect my hdmi it's annoying
<Sysi> fivedaysahead: you could confirm at #ubuntu and maybe make a bug report
<RockTeam> Sysi, do you mean that xfce4-weather-plugin is broken?
<Sysi> it possibly could be worked around with xorg.conf
<Sysi> RockTeam: yeah, current build on xubuntu
<fivedaysahead> hmmm i'll look into that
<RockTeam> Sysi, thanks a lot!
<baharudin> hello...
<fivedaysahead> hello
<Kingsy> anyone know of some decent conkyrc examples?
<fivedaysahead> how do you run conky on the desktop?
<fivedaysahead> i've never used it i just installed it
<Kingsy> fivedaysahead: Alt F2   -->   conky
<baharudin> i use xubuntu 10.04, when itry play mp3 file, totem crash without error..
<baharudin> what should i do?
<fivedaysahead> does it crash when you try playing it in a different player?
<RockTeam> *** The required package libxfce4util-1.0 was not found on your system.
<RockTeam> *** Please install libxfce4util-1.0 (atleast version 4.3.90.2) or adjust
<RockTeam> *** the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<RockTeam> *** installed the package in a nonstandard prefix so that
<RockTeam> *** pkg-config is able to find it.
<RockTeam> I can't make new xfce4-weather-plugin-0.7.4 from the source code.
<RockTeam> Could somebody help please?
<RockTeam> The libxfce4util is installed.
<TheSheep> RockTeam: please don't paste here, use a pastebin in the future. You need the -dev packages
<TheSheep> RockTeam: you can just do 'sudo apt-get build-dep xfce4-weather-plugin' to install all required dependencies
<RockTeam> Sorry do you use xfce4-weather-plugin-0.7.4? I just want to be sure if it's working,
<tigerdog> I just added the plugin here.  It did not detect the location.  when I manually entered the zip code, it allowed me to select the correct location but displayed "no data" even after refresh.
<tigerdog> forecast is empty, details tab shows "99" in all entries.
<tigerdog> so I'd say not working here.
<tigerdog> I'm using the version shipped with Xubuntu, not sure if it's 0.7.4.
<tigerdog> Xubuntu 11.10, that is.  :o
<RockTeam> It's not 0.7.4 sure
<RockTeam> My current version is 0.7.3. I use Xubuntu 10.04
<tigerdog> how can I double-check the version.  clicking "about" in the forecast panel doesn't display it.
<RockTeam> You may check it into Synaptic
<tigerdog> version 0.7.4-1 here.   not working .
<RockTeam> Ok. It's bad.
<RockTeam> tigerdog, here is the reason: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6445
<GridCube> tigerdog, the weather channel changed its rss feed, now its suscprition only, so all things that used its feed to show weather fails now, people on xfce will work on a new thing once they have time
<Kingsy> anyone in here any good with conkyrc files? I have one that I like but it doesnt appear in the right part of the screen, and I cant see where in the config you change its position.. say you wanted.. top right? bottom left? top middle? etc etc.. I have no idea how to position it
<Kingsy> I can pastie the script if there is no 1 way to do it...
<holstein> Kingsy: are you restarting it?
<holstein> i typically fire it up in the terminal so its easy to kill... til i get it just what way i want
<Sysi> I think there's plenty of different conky setups at the forums
<holstein> yeah, its overload on conkyconfig's
<Kingsy> holstein: when you re-save the corkyrc file it auto restarts doesn it?
<Kingsy> conkyrc**
<holstein> Kingsy: only one way to find out
<holstein> that has not been my findings, thats why i mention it
<Kingsy> holstein: I am getting a few errors on start actually, I don't know if these would contribute to some strange placement
<Kingsy> http://pastie.org/3075970
<Kingsy> holstein: ^^
<holstein> Kingsy: not sure
<holstein> i would start from the beginning though.. thats how i do it.. run from the terminal.. test... kill.. edit... etc
<holstein> i literally cant stop messing with it when i get started ;)
<Kingsy> hehe ok np, do you have a sample conkyrc file that is a good starting point?
<holstein> Kingsy: i think the default one is pretty good
<holstein> you should be able to trash the one you have, or search around for one that is close to what you want, and drop it in
<holstein> check out crunchbang live if you want.. they have a nice implementation there
<Kingsy> thats what I did, and it didnt put it in the right place.
<holstein> Kingsy: i remember having trouble moving it at some point, but i sorted it out
<holstein> maybe check out http://maketecheasier.com/configuring-conky-the-very-easy-way/2010/08/24
<Kingsy> thanks.. just looking it it now
<Sysi> place it with devilspie if conky doesn't have own config for it
<focalt> yo guys
<focalt> how can I access my sdb disk throught sda?
<holstein> focalt: ??
<holstein> afaik, those are giving at boot time... you can mount partitions where ever you want/need
<focalt> holstein, how do I do that, can you elucidate me?
<holstein> focalt: sure
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<focalt> thanks holstein
<Guest9102> hi, can I ask a thing for support?
<Guest9102> I have just installed Xubuntu on my old pc
<Guest9102> i have installed it using acpi=off
<Guest9102> or something like that (I can't remember exactly, I just looked around for a solution)
<Guest9102> all is now working correctly
<Guest9102> but my pc won't shutdown correctly
<Guest9102> it just hangs on the splash screen with the loading line
<Guest9102> it just hangs on the splash screen with the loading line moving
<Guest9102> any help?
<Sysi> how long does it stay like that?
<Guest9102> forever :(
<Guest9102> I have to turn it off manually
<Guest9102> I have tried to modify
<Guest9102> my grub config
<Guest9102> adding acpi=force
<Guest9102> but it didn't work
<Sysi> you need to run update-grub after changing /etc/default/grub
<Sysi> and I'd try that acpi=off too
<Guest9102> yes, I did update-grub
<Guest9102> do I need to add acpi=off
<Guest9102> or acpi=force?
<Sysi> you can try them, not at the same time
<Guest9102> can I ask what does acpi does?
<Guest9102> basically I couldn't install
<Guest9102> xubuntu at the first time
<Guest9102> because the splash screen was not loading
<Sysi> noapic is one possible option too
<Guest9102> searching around i just added 2 commands during installation
<Guest9102> yeah, it was that!
<Sysi> acpi is thermal control and powermanagment and stuff
<Sysi> I'm not sure about apic but something about dealing with hardware
<Guest9102> ok, so I will try them both
<Guest9102> thank you in advance
<Kingsy> anyone in here use conky?
<Sysi> Kingsy: I think conky has own channel, or you could try #ubuntu or #xfce (I know some blokes at #xfce use conky even if it's not really support place for it)
<Kingsy> np thanks
<fivedaysahead> best webcam capture program?
<fivedaysahead> nope no conky on this end just htop
<fivedaysahead> Kingsy check out conky.sf.net
<Sysi> he left
<fivedaysahead> oh you're right
<fivedaysahead> i had just found some scripts for him too http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<fivedaysahead> conky can do everything! http://conky.sourceforge.net/conky-jc.png it can even make your battery go to 105% lmao
<skegeek> Can I get some help with a video/graphic error I found in syslog?
<GridCube> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<GridCube> if someone knows they might answer
<skegeek> Sorry, I meant to provide the error as well.
<skegeek> ubuntu kernel: [ 5760.646575] i915 0000:00:02.0: VGA-1: EDID block 0 invalid.
<Sysi> kind of "general error", your display doesn't give some information correctly
<Sysi> EDID used to be needed for something but corrupted info was so usual they made patch to ignore it
<projekt26> hey my sound sometimes just stops working. does anyone know how to fix this?
<fivedaysahead> could it be your receiver?? if you have your comp hooked up to a receiver? my marantz does that all the time and it pisses me off and i have nooo way of fixing it. do you have pauvolumecontrol or whatever it's called
<fivedaysahead> try installing pulsevolume control
<projekt26> nope it's not hooked up to anything
<fivedaysahead> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<fivedaysahead> try that program i was havng problems with my hdmi sound
<fivedaysahead> then running that i could change the settings
<holstein> projekt26: i would try playing something in VLC... something *without* flash... something *not* in the browser, just to try and isolate what the issue is
<fivedaysahead> yes does it happen with different programs?
<fivedaysahead> holstein: how do i enable automatic login?
<projekt26> yea I did that. it doens't play sound anywhere at all. I also installed pavucontrol as fivedaysahead suggestd and it's only showing a 'dummy output' device
<fivedaysahead> could be a driver problem hmmm
<fivedaysahead> i enabled it so i don't have to type the password at login but i don't know how to have it automatically login i still have to click the login button
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588283 the second post here is the way i would try fivedaysahead
<holstein> projekt26: it?
<holstein> you have no audio now?
<projekt26> yes I don't have audio now
<projekt26> if I reboot audio is back however
<holstein> i used to have an alsa fix... a restart... lemee look
<fivedaysahead> sudo apt-get install alsa-base maybe? idk
<holstein> projekt26: something like /sbin/alsa force-reload
<holstein> my sound would die, and i would run this command that i set as a desktop shortcut... but thats been a while
<projekt26> holstein: I have tried that already, as well as some other 'fixes' I found via google. none worked
<projekt26> ah well, I guess I will just reboot more often
<holstein> projekt26: try other kernels, and other alsa version
<holstein> sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload should work
<holstein> whats the error after you try that?
<holstein> the messages
<projekt26> well it doesn't work
<projekt26> no error.. it just shows the unloading and the reloading
<holstein> projekt26: and after that, you card is not available in pavucontrol?.. i seem to remember that killing my audio device
<holstein> just opening pavucontrol would kill this particular VIA audio device
<fivedaysahead> no such file or directory when i try to edit that gdm file i'm on xubuntu with xfce that doesn't use gdm doesn't it use lightdm or lightgdm or something?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864527 maybe
<projekt26> holstein: nope same thing, just a dummy device. but it seems that this can not be easily fixed so I will just go with rebooting before I change something and kill my auio for good. thanks for your help
<holstein> right.. if your troubleshooting looks like this... force alsa reload, then run pavucontrol, that is what was killing my audio device
<projekt26> ok I found a way to fix it: pulseaudio --kill followed by pulseaudio --start
<holstein> thats pretty easy
<fivedaysahead> very nice
<fivedaysahead> lightdm.conf was what i needed to fix for automatic login
<fivedaysahead> how do i reset grub 2?
<holstein> reset?
<holstein> sudo update-grub you mean?
<fivedaysahead> maybe?
<fivedaysahead> i installed xubuntu and then installed mint and now it defaults to mint i installed startmanager to try to make it default to mint but it almost worked but doesn't select the right xubuntu it selects the memory test and idk why i have it set to use the right xubuntu but for some reason it selects the memory test
<holstein> i dont know what startmanager is, but sometimes i just go in after installing and run sudo update-grub and all is well
<mongy> fivedaysahead,  I boot to whatever I want as default and run sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<mongy> then the obligatory update-grub of course
<holstein> yup ^^ that should get you what you want, and give you the option to boot everything
<fivedaysahead> so what does sudo update-grub do?
<mongy> fivedaysahead, populate your boot menu with everything
<holstein> other installations (new ones)
<fivedaysahead> thanks
<CrownWheel> Hey, channel.  I've got an issue with the Thunar file manager.
<CrownWheel> It will not display the contents of my home directory, as in /home/ubuntu
<CrownWheel> It originally failed with "Error stating file '/home/.gvfs "
<CrownWheel> ls -l of my /home revealed screwed up permissions for .gvfs, just as described in the old Fedora post.
<CrownWheel> Apparently whatever error affected .gvfs also affects /etc/mtab, which now exhibits similarly corrupted permissions flags.
<CrownWheel> umount .gvfs worked to restore sensible permissions, as reported  by ls -l
<CrownWheel> I noticed that permissions to .bash_history were also corrupted.
<CrownWheel> this reads:
<CrownWheel> -?????????  ? ?      ?          ?                ? .bash_history
<CrownWheel> an explicit ls -l .bash_history results in:
<CrownWheel> ls: cannot access .bash_history: Input/output error
<CrownWheel> To tie this back to Thunar, after "fixing" the permissions flags with "umount .gvfs", Thunar still can't display the contents of /home/ubuntu, failing with:
<CrownWheel> Error stating file '/home/ubuntu/.bash_history': Input/output error.
<CrownWheel> So, the forums seem to think this is an old and well known bug in Thunar
<CrownWheel> (the Fedora solution was to close the bug report, since it was reported for Fedora 9, which would not be supported much longer at the time of the post...)
<CrownWheel> And the powers that be, behind Ubuntu, seem to think that Thunar is the greatest thing since colorized ls.  So, is this problem solved...somewhere?
<CrownWheel> Can I make Thunar stop trying to use WHATEVER .gvfs is and just display some files?
#xubuntu 2011-12-27
<mongy> anyone else notice thunar access network before loading
<mongy> and, why?
<CrownWheel> mongy, is anyone actually talking in here?
<CrownWheel> Am I set to "invisible" or some other arcane IRC thing?
<GridCube> mongy, yes, thats pretty much he worst bug in thunar for the last few months
<GridCube> why CrownWheel ?
<mongy> GridCube, months?
<CrownWheel> oh...just checking.
<GridCube> mongy, yes
<mongy> yay for open source speedy fixes
<GridCube> we have had it since 11.0
<GridCube> 4
<mongy> many eyes means, not much
<GridCube> theres a workaround
<CrownWheel> actually, I wrote a good deal about gvfs doing something surprising earler, got zero responses.
<CrownWheel> In #ubuntu, someone pulled out a 2008 bug report from Launchpad describing my bug.
<GridCube> it happens
<CrownWheel> (having to do with corrupt permissions on .gvfs)
<CrownWheel> Looks like it was fixed back in Hardy.
<GridCube> bug #775117
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 775117 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Thunar hangs on first launch of each session" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775117
<CrownWheel> But I've got the same behavior now in Oneiric.
<CrownWheel> So...whadup wit' 'dat?
<CrownWheel> bug 531516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531516 in evince (Ubuntu) "Evince can't handle radio buttons anymore" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531516
<GridCube> the workaroun is on comment 13
<CrownWheel> reading...
<CrownWheel> GridCube, was that comment 13 to bug 531516?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531516 in evince (Ubuntu) "Evince can't handle radio buttons anymore" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531516
<GridCube> no
<CrownWheel> that explains it...
<GridCube> i was talking to mongy and the accessin to network before loading
<CrownWheel> what a coincidence.  I was looking at Bug 531516 - gvfs fuse mount is not functional after logout and subsequent login
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531516 in evince (Ubuntu) "Evince can't handle radio buttons anymore" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531516
<CrownWheel> bah.  gnome bugtracker.
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> then maybe that workaround will help you too
<CrownWheel> well, it looks like I've got a .gvfs issue, not a Thunar issue.  But, like I say, it's supposedly fixed, as of Heron sometime in '08..
<CrownWheel> Like I say, it results in corruption of the permissions to .gvfs in /home
<CrownWheel> it ALSO results in corrupt permissions on /etc/mtab, so I can't even "cat mtab" to see if there's a gvfs filesystem mounted.
<CrownWheel> It also managed to corrupt permissions to my .bash_history
<CrownWheel> With the corrupted file permissions in /home, Thunar won't display anything in that directory.
<CrownWheel> and I can't delete the permissions-corrupted file (even with sudo) because it generates an I/O error.
<CrownWheel> Anyway, Vanna, if I could buy a clue as to where to start repairing GVFS, I would.
<GridCube> no idea sorry :(
<Fudge> hi can talk here re precisde alpha xubuntu?
<Fudge> precise even
<Unit193> Fudge: Would be far better in #ubuntu+1
<Fudge> Unit193  i'm there but wasn't sure if xubuntu support or questions were available, thanks
<Fudge> um i cant mount this xubuntu precise alpha, has anyone here tried it scucessfully
<Fudge> successfully
<holstein> Fudge: cant mount?
<holstein> you mean, the install is failing?
<holstein> maybe try http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/20111226/
<the_3f_rule> Any of you guys know a image  app that can browse to a nas?
<holstein> the_3f_rule: ?... if its mounted, you can use what you like
<holstein> i use gigolo to mount network shares usually
<the_3f_rule> It is.
<Unit193> the_3f_rule: But you may need to install gvfs-backends in Oneiric for Gigolo to work
<the_3f_rule> I am a total noob though with Linux
<the_3f_rule> I use gigolo also.
<the_3f_rule> I should say I have installed gigolo but haven't gotten it to work yet
<Unit193> First, what version are you on?
<the_3f_rule> The latest. 11.10?
<holstein> the question is more like 'how do i mount my network share on my NAS'
<holstein> then you can use whatever you like to view the pics
<holstein> the_3f_rule: what NAS?
<holstein> do you know how its being shared?
<the_3f_rule> Sorry.
<the_3f_rule> Blackarmor 440
<the_3f_rule> Smb.
<holstein> so, you might want to read about mounting samba shares
<holstein> i typically personally avoid samba
<the_3f_rule> Well, let me rephrase the question
<holstein> Unit193: gigolo will mount a samba share?
<Unit193> holstein: Oh yes, with the backends
<the_3f_rule> I can get to the share.
<holstein> the_3f_rule: i would grab that package Unit193 mentioned
<the_3f_rule> What I am really looking for is a program that will display thumbnails from the nas.  The application is for my wife's photography business
<the_3f_rule> Didn't see the package 193 mentioned
<Sysi> sudp apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends
<the_3f_rule> Rgr.  I'll try that thanks
<holstein> yup... then thunar should just do it
<Unit193> Worksforme
<the_3f_rule> Got thunar and gvfs is already the newest version
<the_3f_rule> I'll get more specific.  Does gigolo show thumbnails or just file names
<Sysi> that gvfs "plugins" package you mean? because gvfs is what uses it :)
<Sysi> do you have gvfs-browser or something set in gigolo preferences? change it to thunar
<the_3f_rule> I'll look
<Sysi> AFAIK gigolo just makes it possible to browse remote shares with filemanager, but I haven't used it myself
<Unit193> It mounts
<the_3f_rule> I don't see that option in preferences
<Sysi> first tab, "file manager"
<Sysi> mhm, gvfs-open opens it in thunar for me
<Unit193> Exactly
<the_3f_rule> Unsurprisingly I was looking in the wrong tab
<the_3f_rule> Holy shit it worked.  Only been working on this for a month.  Thanks guys
<the_3f_rule> Kick ass!
<Fudge> yeah i got it to work, but cant figure out how to get audio working so i can start orca
<lighta> hey guys, where can I found a rufus package ?
<bram_> Hey first of all hope everyone enjoyed their christmas.
<bram_> I've a query if anyone is online for support?
<pkug> Hi there, how can I get multitouch gestures working on Xubuntu ? Is it possible to get zoom-in/out, page-up/down and such ? I have a Synaptics touchpad..
<Sysi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Ginn
<TheSheep> pkug: install and run gpointing-device-settings
<Ben64> There is no notification that updates are available in the panel, how can I make that appear?
<Sysi> should happen by default, you need update-manager and maybe it in autostarted applications
<Sysi> notification applet might be update-notifier
<pitlimit> With gnome, I was able to monitor cpu usage by adding an applet to a panel
<pitlimit> This functionality is no longer available with xubuntu... can anyone help me to get it working again?
<Sysi> there's xfce4-cpugraph-plugin
<TheSheep> and a system monitor plugin
<pitlimit> which one of the two has a nicer graphical view :)
<pitlimit> anyway, I get that xfce4-cpugraph-plugin is already the newest version
<pitlimit> when I add it to the panel, it doesn't appear to work
<pitlimit> I just see a white box
<pitlimit> eh too much modification required for xubuntu
<_Pete_> cpugraph indeed being the most important one :)
<Sysi> ..it's white box which indicates you have very little cpu usage
<Ben64> gnome has a nicer graphical cpu monitor
<Ben64> i tried to get it to work with xfapplet, but xfapplet doesn't come with 12.04
<Sysi> it broke after gnome3
<_Pete_> imo gkrellm is da best
<Ben64> don't know what to do after 12.04
<Ben64> i can't use unity, and gnome 3 is almost as bad
<Ben64> :(
<Sysi> gnome-shell is quite nice and simple, fallback reminded me about old gnome (but with better settings manager)
<Ben64> the themes are very bad and non-customizable
<Sysi> greybird worked nicely
<Ben64> in gnome 2, you could change colors of certain elements if you wanted
<Sysi> I tried that and I ended up finding better theme on gnome-look.org
<Ben64> i've got a while to play with it on my test machine before I have to upgrade on this one
<Ben64> xfce is nice, but I'd like better applets, and would want to see when updates are available
<Sysi> that works by default on xubuntu and I told you how you should get on any xfce build on xubuntu
<Sysi> *on ubuntu, anyway
<pitlimit> When I choose to add the cpu and mem monitors to the panel, they don't work
<pitlimit> when I reboot, they simply completely disappear
<pitlimit> Can anyone help me to get the monitors working?
<Ben64> update-notifier was running, there was 3 updates available, there was no icon
<Sysi> Ben64: check that you have notification area and indicator applet in your panel
<Ben64> yeah they're there
<pitlimit> Sysi, I have what you suggested I use installed
<Sysi> hum, weird
<pitlimit> but no matter what I do, they do not add to the panel
<Sysi> pitlimit: weird, no problem for me
<pitlimit> I started with the regular ubuntu
<pitlimit> I HATED unity and so switched over to xubuntu
<pitlimit> I'm not sure that transition had anything to do with it
<Sysi> shouldn't have..
<Ben64> i did the same, cpu and mem monitor works fine
<Sysi> run cat ~/.xsession-errors in terminal and pastebin output
<pitlimit> ugh I love that little window that tells me the work loa
<pitlimit> d
<Sysi> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ben64> its not the same style as gnome's though
<pitlimit> yeah :(
<pitlimit> as long as it works
<pitlimit> okay I will pastebin it
<Sysi> systemload plugin seems to be only usage bar but cpugraph has both
<Ben64> i couldn't find a memory graph for xfce
<Sysi> I had to use quite a bit of memory to see bar at all
<Sysi> cpugraph settings apparently can only be accessed trough panel settings -> items
<pitlimit> Sysi, http://pastebin.com/FU4M6JEu
<pitlimit> dude there's a lot of errors in there
<Ben64> I really like how mine is set up in gnome :( http://ben64.com/bar.png
<pitlimit> yeah, I like that too Ben64
<pitlimit> But I LOVE xubuntu's layout
<pitlimit> and gnome on unity doesn't work very well
<Ben64> no it doesn't
<pitlimit> it's terrible
<Sysi> Ben64: man that's a mess
<pitlimit> I tried to drink the kool-aid they are selling over at ubuntu and tried to use it but i just could not
<Ben64> Sysi: :(
<Marzata> why the change layout option need to be set up every time after reboot?
<pitlimit> I want it to look that way too Sysi
<pitlimit> I want the monitor graph
<pitlimit> I like how you can click on it and see everything
<Marzata> system monitor?
<Ben64> cpu temp, gpu temp, cpu freq, cpu graph, mem graph, workspaces, notification area, time, user status, power
<Ben64> its awesome
<Sysi> Marzata: what option?
<pitlimit> Ben64, are you leaving unity too
<pitlimit> Sysi, did you see  my pastebin :)
<Ben64> pitlimit: yeah, on my test system
<Marzata> Sysi: I have 3 keyboard layouts
<Ben64> i'm waiting to upgrade on this one
<Ben64> can't have a broken main computer
<pitlimit> i see
<pitlimit> I'm torn ... I just want everything to WORK so I want to like and use unity
<Ben64> i'm on 10.04 still here
<Marzata> Sysi: I use the super button to change them. but Xubuntu never remembers that after reboot.
<Sysi> pitlimit: yeah, you didn't try adding those plugins during that logging or something other is not working
<pitlimit> :(
<pitlimit> I don't want to go back to using unity but things don't seem to just... WORK on xubuntu
<Ben64> i don't like how unity is like mac
<Sysi> you should check out gnome3 fallback
<Marzata> pitlimit: can't you install it with a plugin. it was possile before.
<Ben64> i don't want a bar at the top all the time
<pitlimit> yeah Ben64
<pitlimit> which plugin Marzata
<pitlimit> my plugin IS installed
<pitlimit> it just won't work
<Sysi> I didn't check fallback panel options very much but it's not totally crippled
<pitlimit> Sysi, the thing is, unity takes over
<pitlimit> You cannot customize things very easily
<Sysi> pitlimit: neither cpugraph-plugin or systemload monitor work?
<pitlimit> I'll try one at a time
<Sysi> pitlimit: you're not forced to use unity, select whatever you want on login
<pitlimit> You lose functionality sysi - I don't know... if I can get xubuntu to do what I want, it's the easiest to customize
<Ben64> yeah, everything is designed for unity now, makes other stuff kinda messy
<pitlimit> It's hard to explain Sysi you need to try it yourself :)
<Sysi> pitlimit: do you have all updates installed?
<pitlimit> It's pretty... crappy
<Ben64> unity is like windows 8 :|
<pitlimit> yes Sysi
<pitlimit> i'm going to try to log out and in again
<pitlimit> to see if it sticks
<Ben64> an os that should be on a mobile device, not a real computer
<pitlimit> I am now using the system load monitor
<pitlimit> No nice graph though :(
<Sysi> unity is messy, I liked gnome-shell much better
<Sysi> but I think it's much better on fullhd desktop than netbook
<Sysi> KDE sure is customizable but you can get lost with all switches of course
<Sysi> if I wanted good system monitoring without kde's plasma Iäd probably use conky
<pitlimit> every time i log out and log back in, the stuff I added to the panel disappears
<Marzata> there was a plugin to be able to install gnome 2.x applets in Xfce
<TheSheep> pitlimit: do you have any free space in your home directory?
<pitlimit> hm
<pitlimit> fdisk -l?
<pitlimit> is that how I check
<TheSheep> Marzata: it's gone
<TheSheep> pitlimit: df -h
<pitlimit> I have 357 gigs
<Sysi> thunar should show at the bottom of window
<TheSheep> pitlimit: did you change the ownership or rights of files or directories in your home?
<Sysi> have you used filemanager with sudo, had same home for several installations?
<pitlimit> TheSheep, my home is encrypted
<pitlimit> does that make a difference
<TheSheep> no
<pitlimit> Sysi, I upgraded from 11.04
<Marzata> TheSheep: not avail in xfce4 goodies anymore?
<TheSheep> Marzata: it doesn't work with the new broken gnome
<Sysi> Marzata: well, those applets are gone anyway
<Marzata> gone?
<TheSheep> like tears in the rain
<Marzata> you need gnome 2.x and xfce.
<Marzata> what is gone?
<Sysi> gnome 2
<Marzata> gnome 2.x not in the 11.10 repos?
<pitlimit> wait so are others in here having problems with disappearing applets?
<pitlimit> or applets that don't appear to work?
<Sysi> possibly have had
 * Marzata moved to Xubuntu long time ago and love it. 
<Sysi> would you mind losing your personal settings?
<pitlimit> who me, Sysi ?
<pitlimit> Marzata, did you have problems with applets not working
<Sysi> pitlimit: yes
<Marzata> pitlimit: in Xubu?
<pitlimit> what kind of personal settings
<pitlimit> yes Marzata
<Sysi> like panel setup
<Marzata> pitlimit: what applets in Xfce are not wroking?
<pitlimit> cpu monitor Marzata and memory monitor
<Marzata> I have them working.
<pitlimit> they show up while I add them, but if I log out and log back in, they are gone!
<Marzata> pitlimit: have you wrote there the correct net interface? esp. in the net monitor.
<pitlimit> what does that mean Marzata
<Sysi> he's not using net monitor, mem and cpu should just work and not disapper by themselves anyway
<pitlimit> I guess while you're helping me, you may call me he
<pitlimit> Overall, everything is working alright, but I really do want the CPU/memory monitor to work
<pitlimit> I rely on it
<pitlimit> Also, I hate using top
<pitlimit> so archaic
<Sysi> if you're she, pardon
<Marzata> use htop
<pitlimit> Marzata, I want the pretty little graph on panel 1 :)
<Marzata> pitlimit: the Xfce one?
<pitlimit> what's interesting is that when I add the system load monitor, it adds it to the very right of the top panel
<pitlimit> to the right of the date
<pitlimit> to the right also of my login name
<Sysi> that's default, you can drag from list anywhere you want
<pitlimit> oh
<pitlimit> Marzata, I don't know what the Xfce one is
<pitlimit> I just want something working with a pretty graph I can look at when I click on it
<Marzata> pitlimit: are you using Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<pitlimit> xubuntu
<pitlimit> I switched from Ubuntu last week
<pitlimit> well Sysi dragging is not working
<Marzata> then just add net the Network monitor in the panel
<pitlimit> Marzata, it doesn't hold
<pitlimit> it sticks for the session
<pitlimit> then disappears
<Sysi> pitlimit: something is totally wrong with your panel
<Marzata> can we see a screen shot?
<pitlimit> okay
<pitlimit> Where should I paste the image to
<pitlimit> It's killing me i've wasted this much time on this matter
<pitlimit> dudes, I'm switching back
<pitlimit> this is slightly ridiculous
<Marzata> http://sharesend.com/
<Marzata> http://bapoumba.wordpress.com/2008/01/04/add-gnome-applets-to-the-xfce-panel/ is this still working?
<Sysi> no
<_DeLa_> Hello Xubuntu, Good-bye Linux Mint :-ł
<_DeLa_> I acutally feel like that booting up was a bit faster wwith mint 11 / gnome 2, but once the apps are startet, switching between them seems a lot faster with xubuntu
<projekt26> hah
<projekt26> stupid sexy mint
<DeLa|AFK> should I enable canonical partner software as a software source?
<TheSheep> DeLa|AFK: if you want
<DeLa|AFK> what kind of software would be accessable through this option?
<DeLa|AFK> or: why isn*t this option enabled as a standard?
<ablomen> DeLa|AFK, because there is propertary software in there, and some people get all mad when that is enabled by default
<DeLa|AFK> ah, I see. thanks!
<DeLa|AFK> well, a little "free beer" has not killed anybody yet ;-)
<ablomen> yeah i agree, but some don't so i guess the checkbox is a good option
<DeLa|AFK> yes, you are right
<DeLa|AFK> another question: how do I install new software packages that are not in the software sources? When I try, I can open it with software center and get the message that there is no software with the name xyz - which is of course right, otherwise I wouldn't download it
<ablomen> depends on what kind of installer you have, if it  is a .deb file for the right distro and version you should be able to just double-click it
<xsl> is it possible to remove the powerbutton from the lightdm, or how do i deny people to press it.
<neronin> Hi! Im trying to use the CPU Frequency Monitor that ships with xubuntu to reduce my cpu speed. When it sits in the panel i can click on it and supposedly change the "governor" to "power save" performance" etc. But when i chose either one of those options it always defaults back to "ondemand" when i close and re-open it
<neronin> Any idea why it doesnt stick to what i selected?
<mongy> xsl, the config you need is /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.consolekit.policy
<StormStrikes> Anyone here using a HP OfficeJet Pro 8600 printer?
<Crash_O-D> how do you get the sd card to show in list to open it
<scopic> Hi all
<scopic> I was wondering if anyone can help me with getting bluetooth working in 11.10, answer some questions. It is for a keyboard, so should be simple...any yet it refuses to pair right
<scopic> and*
<fivedaysahead> I am stuck on the login screen in xubuntu i had set up automatic login with automatic password and it was working fine but now i restarted my comp and i am stuck on the login screen I have can click login and it goes to a black screen with some stuff like it would normally do if it was giong to login but then comes back to the login screen
<Sysi> log in to Ctrl Alt F5 terminal and run "rm -rf ~/.ICEauthority"
<Sysi> back to GUI with Ctrl Alt F7
<fivedaysahead> can i do this remotely?
<fivedaysahead> or do i have to do it on the comp
<genii-around> On the computer
<Sysi> removing that file should work remotely too (ssh)
<fivedaysahead> ok
<fivedaysahead> will try
<fivedaysahead> sudo rm?
<fivedaysahead> ok removed it
<fivedaysahead> now should i just turn the comp off and back on and see if that did anything?
<Sysi> yeah I think sudo reboot would work
<fivedaysahead> you sure
<fivedaysahead> are a genius
<fivedaysahead> it worked perfectly
<fivedaysahead> what does that file do anyways?
<fivedaysahead> thank you so much!
<fivedaysahead> is there a way to stop apache2 server from starting automatically without make a script to stop it at startup? i guess that way works probably not the best way though
<Sysi> I'm not sure what ICE is, something with login authorization
<Sysi> I'm not really familiar with upstart config
<fivedaysahead> thanks again!
<fivedaysahead> what did the ~/ do?
<Sysi> ~ means your home folder
<Sysi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/whats-the-recommend-way-to-enable-disable-services
<fivedaysahead> thanks!
<Marzata> we have bunch of xubuntu machines, all ntped to net time servers but all clocks show different times. how is this possible?
<TheSheep> Marzata: timezones?
<Marzata> no, they are in the same time zone, the difference is +/- 30 seconds
<TheSheep> Marzata: that's strange, they should automatically detect their skew and synchronise eventually
<fivedaysahead> Sysi thanks again!
<Sysi> np
<fivedaysahead> removing that file did the trick
<fivedaysahead> now for another question
<fivedaysahead> when i'm on the ubuntu comp and type echo $DISPLAY i get a blank line output
<Sysi> you don't have that variable set
<fivedaysahead> am i suppose to set it?
<Sysi> export DISPLAY=:0.0
<Sysi> I'm not sure about correct value
<fivedaysahead> am i suppose to set it?
<fivedaysahead> or is it fine not to have it set
<Sysi> when not running xorg I guess it usually isn't set
<fivedaysahead> what's Xorg
<fivedaysahead> just X?
<fivedaysahead> sorry i'm a newb haha
<Sysi> xorg/X/X11
<fivedaysahead> i mean i have the comp set up and logged in with gui so i guess X is running? right
<fivedaysahead> if i run from my ssh terminal > DISPLAY=:0 xcalc it opens on my remote machine if i change that 0 to a 10 it will open on my machine because i have enabled x11 forwarding
<Sysi> I'm not sure how that stuff works
<TheSheep> if you ssh to it with -X and -Y options, ssh will automatically set DISPLAY to the right value
<fivedaysahead> one question do you even know if this is possible where say i call xcalc through ssh and it opens in both my machine and and the remote machine becuase with changing that display i can set it to open on either my remote or my machine just wondering if it is possible to do both
<TheSheep> and will handle tunneling
<fivedaysahead> i'm using putty and xming
<TheSheep> fivedaysahead: it's not possible to do both, and with the current X implementation it's not possible to move it once it's running
<fivedaysahead> thank you very much was just wondering if it was possible that'd be cool if it was
<TheSheep> fivedaysahead: you can run two copies
<fivedaysahead> that's true but i was thinking more along the lines of it being like vnc but just one program that i can open on my computer and not have to see the whole desktop and also have it open on the remote computer
<fivedaysahead> can you vnc just one program? instead of the whole desktop
<TheSheep> I'm not sure if vns supports it, I'm sure the remote desktop does
<TheSheep> s/vns/vnc
<fivedaysahead> i'm running x11vnc and i remote in with the java client it works quite nicely actually
<fivedaysahead> just wondering if there's a way to just do one program so you think the remote desktop might be capable?
<TheSheep> remote desktop can do that, but it's for windows
<fivedaysahead> i'm running windows
<TheSheep> x forwarding over ssh does that too
<fivedaysahead> and xubuntu on my other machine
<fivedaysahead> x forwarding over ssh will allow me to do just one program but can i run that in both comps at the same time like say my machine and the remote machine
<TheSheep> fivedaysahead: x forwarding runs the program on the remote machine but makes it display everything on the local machine
<TheSheep> fivedaysahead: you cannot make it display on both machines
<fivedaysahead> that's what i was wondering thanks
<skegeek> How do you completely disable xscreensaver?
<fivedaysahead> settings then you should see screensaver in there and then disable it
<fivedaysahead> or i think you might be able to completey remove it
<fivedaysahead> sudo apt-get purge xscreensaver
<skegeek> Aren't libcairo, libgtk-pixbuf, libpango needed for Xubuntu to operate?
<Sysi> then you probably should go with it's settings
<fivedaysahead> i honestly don't know enough to tell
<Sysi> you may want to check power managment settings too
<skegeek> Well, apt said they're no longer needed when I removed gnome-screensaver and again when I removed xscreensaver
<skegeek> xscreensaver I believe was causing freezing
<fivedaysahead> yikes
<skegeek> When I had gnome-screensaver installed it was only freezing when using Gnome. But, afterword the screen started just going black and stopped returning to desktop.
<fivedaysahead> even after moving the mouse or hitting space it was still black?
<Sysi> well, if nothing but those libs are removed with apps they aren't needed for functioning
<skegeek> It didn't remove them, it suggests removing them.
<Sysi> ah, apt-get autoremove or run apt-get install on them if you're worried
<skegeek> It suggests removing: datrie, gdk-pixbuf, pixman, xinerama, xft2,thai, jasper, pango, xcb-render, xcursor, xcb-shm0, xrandr, gtk2
<skegeek> All of their lib packages, that is.
<fivedaysahead> it suggest removing xinerama is that installed by default?
<skegeek> I'm just not sure why it suggests removing them, I would that at least gtk2, xrandr, and pango would be needed for the desktop.
<fivedaysahead> it suggest removing xrandr?? i don't think you want to do that
<Sysi> okay, apt-get autoremove would probably tell you it's gonna remove entire xfce
<skegeek> I would assume so. Makes me curious why apt would be suggesting to do so.
<Sysi> you may wanna run apt-get install to those libs so that it stops suggesting removing them
<Sysi> because apt thinks they're not needed because packages you removed needed them
<Sysi> I prefer aptitude, it's smarter
<fivedaysahead> i've nver used aptitutde does it have the same repsoitories by default?
<skegeek> Same as synaptic
<Sysi> it functions on top of apt
<Sysi> like synaptic
<fivedaysahead> ooh it's gui?
<Sysi> no, it can be used via ncurses "GUI" or by commands
<skegeek> apt and aptitude are command line utilities, Synaptic is a gui frontend to them if I'm not mistaken.
<fivedaysahead> got it
<fivedaysahead> just installed it
<fivedaysahead> thanks
<fivedaysahead> what's the best webcam software out there?
#xubuntu 2011-12-28
<Marzata> fivedaysahead: cheese?
<Unit193> !best | fivedaysahead
<ubottu> fivedaysahead: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<fivedaysahead> thanks!
<fivedaysahead> if i delete a user
<fivedaysahead> will it automatically delete all the configuration files associated with that user
<fivedaysahead> like /user1/x11vnc files just for that user
<skegeek> Would Xfce log an error for freezing regardless of if Xfce actually had the causing error?
<skegeek> I just ran X Daignostic and found it froze the screen at CPU/clock testing. However, the CD/DVD drive light was flashing and I could hear it -trying- to read a disc. Does this mean it is the screen freezing and not actually the entire system?
<Marzata> xubuntu 12.04 will be LTS?
<Sysi> yes
<Marzata> great!
 * Marzata is installing 12.04 ... 
<neronin> Does anyone know what i have to do to get the "Cpu Frequency Monitor"-applet to work. It seems to be stuck on the "ondemand" governor, when i try to change the governor nothing happens and it stays "ondemand"
<mongy> anyone know why my umask would be 0002, I thougth it was 0022 by default and Ive not changed it.
<_Pete_> mongy: someone/something is then changed it, myone is also 0022 and haven't touch it
<mongy> my .profile has umask 022 commented out, so there is no umask setting and there isnt one in /etc/profile either
<mongy> dont know where to look to see when/who changed
<_Pete_> mongy: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-devel-announce@lists.ubuntu.com/msg00628.html
<mongy> ah
<mongy> phew
<_Pete_> myone is still the old
<fivedaysahead> what does LTS mean?
<Pici> fivedaysahead: Long term support.
<Pici> !lts | fivedaysahead
<ubottu> fivedaysahead: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<fivedaysahead> ooooh
<fivedaysahead> got it thanks!!!
<fivedaysahead> very helpful
<fivedaysahead> if i write a bash script is there away to have it open an ssh connection for me?
<thy-> fivedaysahead>  depends the way you use to authenticates on the ssh server
<fivedaysahead> usually i just type in the terminal ssh -X (sometimes) user@host and then it prompts me for a password and then it ype it in is there away to automate typing in the password in a script?
<thy-> mmhhh
<thy-> I m not expert in scrit writing
<fivedaysahead> mmhhh?
<thy-> i think better way is to use key auth
<Kurdistan> hi is there any good looking fonts for xfce (xubuntu 11.10) and themes?
<TheSheep> there are billions of good looking fonts
<Sysi> gnome-look.org gtk3 section for themes
<fivedaysahead> # Look for passwod prompt
<fivedaysahead> expect "*?assword:*"
<fivedaysahead> # Send password aka $password
<fivedaysahead> send -- "$password\r"
<fivedaysahead> might try that see if that works
<TheSheep> fivedaysahead: just authorize with keys, then you don't need passwords
<fivedaysahead> i'm not too sure how to do that i will look into that thanks
<Kurdistan> Sysi, how can I make gtk3 work with xubuntu?
<Sysi> please don't crosspost
<Sysi> gtk3 just works once you have theme with gtk2 and gtk3
<n2diy> what is the syntax for using the ash pwd command? I'm working on a box where the user has forgotten his password. I can get to an ash prompt.
<Kurdistan> Sysi, I will put it in /usr/share/themes?
<fivedaysahead> Kurdistan: http://binbashblog.blogspot.com/2011/10/manually-change-gtk3-theme-in-xubuntu.html
<fivedaysahead> idk if that helps you at all
<Sysi> Kurdistan: ~/.themes is better
<Kurdistan> fivedaysahead, thx.
<Kurdistan> Sysi, there is no themes in home directory
<Kurdistan> should I create one?
<fivedaysahead> np
<fivedaysahead> "/.themes" does that mean it's a hidden folder?
<thy-> it does
<Sysi> starting with with point means hidden
<fivedaysahead> just as i suspecte
<fivedaysahead> d
<Pici> remember that /.themes/ is different than ~/.themes/
<Sysi> and yeas, create that folder
<Kurdistan> Sysi, :) yes I know starting with points means hidden.
<fivedaysahead> what's the difference between xfce and xubuntu session?
<Kurdistan> ~/.themes/ <<<--- means home directery :)
<Sysi> on first login they load different settings, doesn't matter after that
<Sysi> yes, ~/ is home
<Kurdistan> Sysi, I will download http://xfce-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0&xcontentmode=100
<Kurdistan> put it in ~/.themes/
<Kurdistan> log out/log in
<Kurdistan> then I can pick?
<Sysi> I don't thikn any of those has gtk3
<Kurdistan> Sysi, gtk2 does not work?
<Kurdistan> xfce is based on gtk2
<Kurdistan> xfce 4.8
<Sysi> if you're running 11.10 you have gtk3 apps
<Kurdistan> Sysi, oki. then I get it.
<fivedaysahead> how do i switch to a different startx screen? ctrl alt F8?
<Kurdistan> Sysi, download from here? http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=167&PHPSESSID=30560c0f6cf5be0fe7711545f5f4ec00
<Kurdistan> f7
<Sysi> Kurdistan: those should work
<fivedaysahead> is there a way to do it from the terminal to switch?
<Kurdistan> Sysi, thx.
<fivedaysahead> what happens when you pass ctrl alt f12 in making startx's
<Kurdistan> Sysi, I will log out/in
<Kurdistan> brb
<fivedaysahead> cody
<fivedaysahead> ok
<fivedaysahead> does xubuntu come with icewm by default?
<projekt26> I thought xubuntu uses Xfce?
<fivedaysahead> it does but does i guess what i was asking was does it come with icewm installed as an option to switch to it if you choose
<projekt26> seeing that icewm is not an option on the login screen, I would say no
<fivedaysahead> thank you sir
<fivedaysahead> do you know how to switch between X screens i know ctrl alt f8 through f12
<fivedaysahead> is there a way to do it with a command in the terminal?
<projekt26> sudo apt-get install icewm
<fivedaysahead> thanks
<projekt26> oh thats not what you asked for? :)
<projekt26> no I don't know how to switch screen via command line
<fivedaysahead> oooh dang
<fivedaysahead> cause i wanted to know how you would switch to say screen 6 which would be ctrl alt 13 but i have no 13 :(
<fivedaysahead> and if i remote into my comp via my java x11vnc i can't send ctrl alt keystrokes to go to ctrl alt f7
<fivedaysahead> or f8
<go8765> hello. can anybody help me please with claw-mail and mail.ru?
<Sysi> fivedaysahead: I think you need to have x11vnc running in right xsession
<Sysi> I usually use only one local X so I don't really know
<fivedaysahead>  "/usr/bin/startx /usr/bin/icewm -- :1" should start icewm on my second x ya?
<fivedaysahead> it worked!!!
<fivedaysahead> wow that's cool
<projekt26> hurray
<projekt26> how did you do it?
<fivedaysahead> sudo apt-get install icewm
<fivedaysahead> installed that
<fivedaysahead> then startx /usr/bin/icewm -- :1
<fivedaysahead> then i set up x11vnc on display 1 and remoted into it and could see icewm
<projekt26> :)
<fivedaysahead> but then my other vnc got messed up for some reason
<fivedaysahead> and i had to restart my comp :(
<fivedaysahead> how do i ctrl alt 13 if i don't have a 13 key :(
<TheSheep> fivedaysahead: ctrl+alt+e
<fivedaysahead> ctrl alt e did nothing :(
<n2diy> how do I change the password using the alternate install disk?
<rhin01> unimpressed that I have had to ditch xubuntu 11.10 too
<rhin01> going back to 10.04
<rhin01> it freezes on bootup (why)
<TheSheep> you would need to read the messages to know that
<rhin01> well hey
<rhin01> i'd rather just install 10.04 - totally reliable
<rhin01> i have no time for diagnosing obvious problems
<rhin01> things that should be resolved
<rhin01> also -- I noticed it's slower than 10.04
<rhin01> so i'm definitely going back to 10.04
<fivedaysahead> xubuntu rules no matter which version :)
<fivedaysahead> i'm loving xubuntu
<rhin01> only thing I worry about (just downloading it now{) is thatI get my nice window theme
<rhin01> if not np
<rhin01> i love it too :)
<rhin01> are the windows themes on 4.5 xfce the same as on the xubuntu 10.04 xfce
<rhin01> i use that "microgui" theme
<fivedaysahead> i'm not sure or not
<fivedaysahead> i'm using slimline
<rhin01> slimline on what 10.04?  the theme setup is differnent I notice
<rhin01> not the same themes
<fivedaysahead> on 11.10
<fivedaysahead> micro gui is nice too just tried it
<TheSheep> rhin01: the obbvious problem is probably with your hardware, but suit yourself
<rhin01> its a pc
<rhin01> a standard pc
<fivedaysahead> bad iso burn?
<rhin01> if ubuntu has obvious problems hanging on a standard pc then I don't want ot know
<fivedaysahead> did you check the md5sum?
<TheSheep> rhin01: there is no such thing since c.a. 1985
<rhin01> well one thing #I know is 10.04 is more reliable and faster than 11.10 ... 11.10 wouldn't shut down all the time and now - I fi nd it won't boot up ... freezes
<rhin01> I say again - won't deal with obvious problems
<rhin01> no way
<rhin01> enough things to do -- my solution?  downgrade to something reliable
<rhin01> (10.04)
<rhin01> tbh if it is showing such obvious problems on a pretty standard pc then I ditch it
<rhin01> thats how I work
<rhin01> immature product
<rhin01> shame really - i liked the look of 11.10
<rhin01> you may say - well deal with it -- I deal with obscure problems all the time I am not going to fix ubuntu for the ubuntu people no way
<rhin01> its just ugly to have to deal with -- diagnosing error reports etc
<rhin01> could do it but it would take hours
<fivedaysahead> that it could haha
<TheSheep> rhin01: fine, it's your decission, just don't complain
<rhin01> ok
<fivedaysahead> how do i go to ctrl alt F8 to F12 to switch consoles? right?
<rhin01> i used that for the 1st time today - foundout  what it was (when the gui wouldn't boot up)
<rhin01> amazed to find that it was connected to internet and could ssh/nfs to it etc
<rhin01> v pleased
<fivedaysahead> very nice
<rhin01> knew this years ago but had forgot
<fivedaysahead> ctrl alt f8 will go to second console
<fivedaysahead> i can use use startx /usr/bin/icewm -- :1 create a gui console in F8 or :2 if i want to make it in F9
<fivedaysahead> because i insalled icewm
<rhin01> i got beer
<fivedaysahead> is that a program or a drink?
<fivedaysahead> lol
<rhin0> v1.0.001a
<fivedaysahead> but if i have more than 7 virtual consoles and I don't know how to access ctrl alt F14 or F13 to get to those :(
<rhin0> im thinking xubuntu is better than ubuntu (10.04 both) for a development machine
<rhin0> yes ...
<fivedaysahead> i think  you might be right
<rhin0> xubuntu is lower resource ubuntu -- doesn't use as much memory etc
<rhin0> faster
<rhin0> but there has been some debate about that
<fivedaysahead> i tried lubuntu but much prefer xubuntu
<rhin0> tbh have used xubuntu 10.04 for > 18 months now - never had a problem with it
<rhin0> thinking -- on my backup laptop still currently it is the thing to boot into when I need to resolve problems fast
<rhin0> got a dell inspiron 1525 old laptop here the lifeboat I call it
<fivedaysahead> lol
<fivedaysahead> nice name
<rhin0> gr8 laptop for ubuntu  -- was actually ordered from dell with ubuntu 9.10 on it
<rhin0> v cheap
<rhin0> 1 gig of ram and who really needs more with it
<rhin0> since I got it keyboard has been replaced (wore out) and it's got a 500gb drive  in it :-D
<rhin0> v easy machine to maintain - later dells I can't really maintain
<rhin0> I mean take apart
<fivedaysahead> truee
<rhin0> windows for me is just a dim and distant nightmare
<fivedaysahead> lol
<fivedaysahead> i'm on windows right now
<fivedaysahead> i just have linux set up on my tv laptop so i can remote into it
<knome> hey guys, we have this channel #xubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chatter. thanks! :)
<rhin0> last time I went in there they said I was offtopic
<fivedaysahead> ahh sorry
<rhin0> :(
<knome> rhin0, all support belongs in this channel.
<knome> s/in/to/
<fivedaysahead> how do i access virtual console 7?
<fivedaysahead> ctrl alt f13 i have no f13 key please help :(
<knome> huh? f7 rather? :P
<fivedaysahead> well let's say i do startx --:1 up to like 10
<fivedaysahead> how do i access those? high ones
<Sysi> why would you ever do that?
<fivedaysahead> say i set up many remote vnc's on one comp on each startx
<fivedaysahead> that way many people can remote in and have their own vnc enviro
<fivedaysahead> i just want to know how to switch to startx say 10? i mean there must be a reason you can make that many startx's but no way to switch to them from the keyboard??
<Sysi> would make more sense if users had vnc autostarting when they start their session
<fivedaysahead> but how would they know what port it started on?
<fivedaysahead> if many people are starting and stopping vnc services as they sign in and out
<Sysi> as administrator you'd tell them
<fivedaysahead> oooh i can set the port with x11vnc i wouldn't just let it count up automatically i forgot i could do that
<fivedaysahead> thanks
<fivedaysahead> but still how would one switch to startx 10? with the keyboard there must be away
<logjam> off to watch the new christmas top gear special :)
<phre4k> hello, I want to use a dual-head-setup with the fglrx driver. The driver version is 2:8.920-0ubuntu1. The second display should be left of the first display. If I start the amdcccle with root privileges and want to save the settings, it crashes with a segfault. So I did a sudo amdconfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=left --dtop=horizontal,reverse but get the error "Options, e.g. --dtop and --desktop-setup, are not supported when RandR 1.
<phre4k> 2 is enabled!". I added in the /etc/ati/amdpcsdb under the section [AMDPCSROOT/SYSTEM/DDX] an EnableRandR12=Sfalse, but after a restart a amdconfig --query-monitors still gives me the error "Error: option --query-monitor is not supported when RandR 1.2 is enabled!". My xorg.conf looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/786125/
<holstein> phre4k: arandr is what i have been using
<phre4k> don't you have a solution without RandR?
<holstein> phre4k: arandr not an option for you?
<phre4k> mh, I'll try it out.
<ian__> Can anyone point me in the direction of a fix for the 8188.8192CE wpa bug?
<holstein> ian__: ?>
<phre4k> so, I tried arandr, but only one screen is visible. If I open it on the other screen, the other screen is visible...
<holstein> phre4k: if you open what? on what?
<Sysi> drag other away from top of the first one
<phre4k> If I open arandr on the other display... atm both displays are working and I can move my cursor between them, but they have seperate desktops...
<holstein> i thought thats what you wanted... when you said you wanted the 2nd one on the left of the first one
<holstein> the 'display' tool included in xubuntu should do 'cloning'
<phre4k> no, I wanted to have a big desktop, not two seperate desktops
<ian__> i've installed xubuntu 10.04 after what can only be described as a disaster with mint 12 and now my wifi card detects my network but can not connect to it
<ian__> I had to manually install the 8188/8192CE drivers after initial install and it seems there is a bug with WPA
<Sysi> phre4k: you mean you want to stretch wallpaper and panel over both screens?
<holstein> ian__: you have disabled WPA and tested connecting?
<phre4k> no, I want to have two wallpapers and the panel on one screen.
<phre4k> but I want to move windows across both displays.
<holstein> phre4k: you can arrange the monitors as you wish in arandr
<phre4k> no, I can't, as only one display is visible in arandr at one time^^
<Sysi> phre4k: you should be able to just stretch windows
<holstein> phre4k: thats not been my findings
<phre4k> I'll try something out and come back later.
<ian__> I don't have authority to do that
<phre4k> so, now I see both displays in arandr, but when I try to move the first display to the right of the second display, it doesn't work - the grey area I see is not as big as it has to be.
<phre4k> I'll make a screenshot.
<Sysi> what graphics card do you have, are you usinf propietrary driver?
<holstein> ian__: you'll have to keep our conversation in the channel
<phre4k> I have a AMD Radeon HD 5670 and use the fglrx driver in version 2:8.920-0ubuntu1
<holstein> phre4k: there are settings for enabling, disabling.. setting the resolution.. if you literally just started using arandr, just poke around in it a bit
<phre4k> here's a screenshot: http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/7968/arandr.png
<holstein> ian__: i would try and confirm that you are indeed experiencing a bug... maybe go to another wifi
<ian__> Understood. Anyways, I was able to connect to my phones tethering which is broadcast as open but when I try to connect to the secured network it simply scans, fails, scans, fails
<holstein> ian__: that sounds like it supports the theory then... i would probably try an 11.10 live CD, and see if functionality has been added/fixed
<Sysi> phre4k: you need to use aticonfig or edit xorg.conf
<holstein> i would also search for and apply all upgrades to your 10.04 ian__
<ian__> Understood. Thank you
<ian__> Done. No updates available. both through gui and apt-get
<holstein> ian__: so, you can try other drivers.. i dont know where you got the driver you are using, but i have had that issue with a device, and i used the windows driver with ndis
<ian__> Any links?
<ian__> Sorry for being a bugger
<holstein> ian__: you'll need to just search for the drivers for that device... on the manufacturer site
<holstein> i had to try a few
<ian__> Copy
<holstein> it was *not* trivial...
<holstein> ndisgtk makes it so much easier than it used to be
<ian__> installing now
<ian__> ndisgtk that is
<phre4k> so, I managed to get a working dual-screen setup with arandr/xrandr. But now I want to use this setup every bootup and not only after a login. Where do I put the script?
<ian__> rebooting time to test
<bert4389> does anyone here have experience with or good and up to date references for using SSDs with linux?
<holstein> just what ive heard from friends, and on podcasts...
<fivedaysahead> i have it installed on my ssd on this comp and it seemed to work well idk references or anything
<bert4389> i am just trying to figure out what "the best" file system to use would be
<Sysi> you can set "discard" mount option in /etc/fstab, not really anything other worth considering
<Sysi> I think that option only works with ext4, which is great FS anyway
<bert4389> ok, i heard some file systems were better than others but the articles i found were old
<bert4389> i saw that discard works with btrfs as well
<fivedaysahead> Sysi how do i open leafpad from the terminal but not have the terminal focus on it have it run behind the terminal but still open?
<Sysi> I'm not sure if btrfs is stable yet
<bert4389> leafpad &
<bert4389> so i would assume that nilfs is not stable yet either then?
<fivedaysahead> but that focuses on leafpad
<Sysi> afaik
<fivedaysahead> i want the terminal to remain on top
<fivedaysahead> if possible
<holstein> last time i tried btrfs it was still buggy.. thats was maybe 10.10 though
<Sysi> fivedaysahead: something with wmctrl if you don't want to change window manager settings
<bert4389> right click on the task bar (terminal button) and click "always on top"?
<Sysi> ..or that
<fivedaysahead> hmmm i guess what i really want is to be able to run startx -- :1 without it automatically switching to that screen
<mausi> hi all
<mausi> need a little help plz
<mausi> cant play divx, gstream and all codecs with it are installed
<fivedaysahead> do you have VLC?
<fivedaysahead> what player are you trying to use?
<fivedaysahead> try VLC
<fivedaysahead> always seems to work
<fivedaysahead> sudo apt-get install VLC if it's not already
<go8765> hello.can anybody help me with Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_set_tooltip_text: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed in claws-mail?
<gry> I just removed gdm and installed lightdm. Is http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1424370 normal?
#xubuntu 2011-12-29
<jrmy> I'm thinking I'm really gonna like 11.10
<jrmy> the cd installation is much more friendly and vivid
<jrmy> almost reminds me of windows xp
<jrmy> so I hope one day xubuntu can get community pages as advanced and knowledgable as the ubuntu  community pages (help pages)
<Unit193> They are mostly compatible
<jrmy> but when it comes to advanced thinsg they aren't
<jrmy> at least as far as anything else I've tried to learn
<jrmy> I do want to become a better linux user... I just seem to hit a wall though
<jrmy> and I liek xfce too much to use ubuntu
<jrmy> but it has been 3 months since I've checked anythign out
<Unit193> jrmy: I use either the wiki pages, forum posts, ArchWiki (yeah, I know), and generally google
<jrmy> but if I can chat on irc while my installation is happening thinsg are going in teh right direction lol
<jrmy> just want things more user friendly I suppose.. but that is how most people did things and still do
<jrmy> too many interests to try harder then I want to
<josh9> all the menu items are in japanese. what package do i need to make them appear in english?
<holstein> is this helpful josh9 ? http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/07/18/setting-languages/
<josh9> holstein: will take a look. thanks!
<josh9> holstein: the isssue i have, i uninstalled somethnig and now i don't have Applications->System->Language Support.
<josh9> so i need a package to make it available from the menu.
<josh9> i think it's called 'language support' in 'software center'
<nanotube> howdy y'all :)
<nanotube> is it just me, or does the default desktop settings panel not allow you to set dual monitors side by side, rather than in mirroring mode? i had to use xrandr from cli to get it to do what i want.
<Unit193> There is also arandr
<nanotube> ah cool, didn't know about that one. but i'm ok with the cli version. :) i made a nice script to do what i need.
<nanotube> mainly, just wondering if there are plans to make the desktop setting panel support it
<Unit193> I'm sure you're meaning more than http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/12/how-to-dual-monitor-setup-on-xfce.html and with that I do not know as I don't have the ability to use dual monitors :/
<nanotube> Unit193: i don't have the options described in that page (and yes, i saw that when i googled :) )
<nanotube> my panel looks a lot ... barer.
<nanotube> i just have two displays, and for each of them i have a checkbox for 'use this output', then resolution, refresh, rotation, and reflection
<nanotube> no position
<Unit193> Weird, I just checked and I have it :/
<nanotube> Unit193: care for a screenshot? :P
<nanotube> (i just installed xubuntu-desktop on oneiric here, so ... this is pretty fresh stuff here, presumably)
<Unit193> Heh, that's going to be a tad awkward (pic in a sec, don't laugh)
<nanotube> er... haha? ;)
<Unit193> nanotube: http://ubuntuone.com/0zI2gz5pbNSulxgVZqJ01o
<_Pete_> here's my quite fresh install also http://corei7.serveirc.com/~petria/tmp/benchmarkkia.png
<_Pete_> screenshots are always nice :)
<nanotube> Unit193: oh... settings /editor/, that's a separate thing from settings /manager/ is it eh heh heh *blush*
<Unit193> nanotube: Yep
<nanotube> ok then, never mind, carry on. haha sorry for the disturbance
<Unit193> Don't worry, I'me sure I have/will do it someday in "your" channel too
<nanotube> hehe well, not sure if it'll be you, but yea, happens every day :)
 * nanotube finally got fed up with unity (buggy, and poor separation between workspaces), so giving xubuntu a shot. so far so good, given 30 minutes worth of experience. :)
<nanotube> gave unity a fair shot over ... 2 weeks or so, some parts grew on me, others not so much.
<Unit193> Did you do a !purexfce? And mind a screenshot? (Not seen a Unity > Xfce transfer, should look off :P )
<nanotube> i just apt-get installed xubuntu-desktop
<nanotube> and sure, i'll screenshot. other than adding a few extra desktops, i haven't touched it, so it should be in default condition
<nanotube> http://imgur.com/QMWLb
<Unit193> Oh, nice. If only I had that screen space
<rhin0> dbus-daemon sucking up all my processor on xubuntu 11.10 - dell inspiron laptop -- have posted about it to forums here (describing) ... help help help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1901691
<_Pete_> rhin0: I suggest you use dbus-monitor
<_Pete_> and see what's going on there
<rhin0> whats that please
<rhin0> I install it?
<_Pete_> I think it is installed by default
<_Pete_> it's commandline tool which shows messages going in dbus
<rhin0> i just typed dbus-monitor and it scrolls through a load of garbage]
<_Pete_> that "garbage" is what is doing the cpu load
<_Pete_> can you but some of that to pastebin.com
<rhin0> is it www.pastebin.com?
<rhin0> ok
<_Pete_> http://pastebin.com/
<rhin01> sorry -- who was I talking to -- just shut down (system running hot)
<_Pete_> me
<rhin01> ok thanks _Pete_
<rhin01> right -- http://pastebin.com/ZPExjxKr
<rhin01> all that scrolling fast past
<rhin01> seems to say volumemonitor a lot
<rhin01> do you want more of it
<_Pete_> is that same stuff repeating over and over what is in pastebin ?
<rhin01> yes
<rhin01> its scrolling and scrolling
<rhin01> another sample: http://pastebin.com/6ymuWrK4
<_Pete_> org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor
<_Pete_> dont know exactly what that is
<_Pete_> but the messages seems to go there
<_Pete_> I sugges google that and see
<rhin0> ok  - thats a start
<rhin0> its a pain because i am sort of backed into a corner with xubuntu
<rhin0> nothing else runs on my hardware successfully (and now I have this)
<rhin0> I need this sorting
<TheSheep> I would guess that something is indexing your photos on a connected camera or so it thinks
<rhin0> i did plug a camera in once
<rhin0> to charge it
<rhin0> and it sort of -- it did reference the drive
<rhin0> maybe I re-install and don't do that again???
<rhin0> i mean  -- have no idea how to stop this
<rhin0> I always just "fresh install"
<rhin0> the install I am pretty sure was not doing this initially
<rhin0> why do you think it is the camera "remotevolumemonitor"
<rhin0> the camera is not connected now
<rhin0> ah GPhoto2VolumeMonitor
<TheSheep> you could just kill that procsess
<TheSheep> find it in the system monitor
<rhin0> http://pastebin.com/EBp0RuPm  <- help I just killed it but it re-appeared
<rhin0> someone stop me from just going "rm  /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor"
<TheSheep> that's ok, did it stop the dbus silliness?
<rhin0> no
<rhin0> because the process keeps re-appearing
<TheSheep> did you try googling it?
<rhin0> I typed kill (that proc name) and then it
<rhin0> comes back up again
<TheSheep> you don;t kill by name
<TheSheep> you kill by pid
<rhin0> i killed by pid
<rhin0> its in the pastebin (what I did)
<_Pete_> gvfs-mount -li
<_Pete_> does that show something about your camera?
<rhin0> http://pastebin.com/xkUabygM  no i just get this
<rhin0> looking (googling) ways to stop this gvfs thing
<rhin0> maybe about to try: "killall gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor  .... then " chmod -x /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor"
<TheSheep> rhin0: it would be better to find the real reason it's misbehaving
<rhin0> i'd rather just get rid
<rhin0> than diagnose some stupid problem with something I don't use
<rhin0> #I do not need the camera for photos I juszt use the alarm
<TheSheep> if you do 'dpkg -S /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor' it will tell you from which package it is
<TheSheep> then you can uninstall that package
<rhin0> gvfs-backends
<rhin0> gvfs is a userspace virtual filesystem where mount runs as a separate
<rhin0> processes which you talk to via D-Bus. It also contains a gio module
<rhin0> that seamlessly adds gvfs support to all applications using the gio
<rhin0> will this screw things up
<rhin0> somebody said on google it is part of things
<TheSheep> yeah :/
<TheSheep> I was hoping it would be in a separate package
<rhin0> i'm going to re-install then throw the camera out of the window
<rhin0> this crap is only loading I think because I plugged the camera in?
<TheSheep> rhin0: I don't think so
<TheSheep> rhin0: that was a wild guess, and it's not very likely
<rhin0> cpu loading started somehwere
<rhin0> initial install -- all ok
<TheSheep> rhin0: you don't remember when?
<rhin0> the g is "filing system"
<rhin0> it loaded the "g" filing system to get to the camera
<rhin0> gvfs
<TheSheep> from the dbus messages it looks like something is changing its owner all the time :/
<TheSheep> you don't have any script that does 'chown' automatically or anything?
<rhin0> no
<rhin0> removing "gvfs" (that package)
<TheSheep> you could try looking what that gphoto monitor does
<TheSheep> with 'strace -p PID_OF_THAT_PROCESS'
<TheSheep> it's going to be a lot of stuff probably
<rhin0> reooting brb
<rhin0> i'm going to re-install and hope that it was just the camera
<rhin0> the fact it started trying to do crap witha  camera/filing system gv fs whatever
<rhin0> because something started this -- must have been that
<rhin0> some crud it's loaded
<rhin0> or started loading
<rhin0> bbl
<TheSheep> gvfs is a general-purpose virtual filesystem thing
<TheSheep> bah
<rhin0> why does nfs work so slowly
<rhin0> sometimes slow sometimes fast -- i'm getting like 10kb/s
<rhin0> hang on it does speed up
<Sysi> I guess it's your network, or server
<rhin0> i set up nfs with optimal settings -- it's just the way nfs works -- kicks in saying 20 minutes for 11mb directory -- now its down to 28 seconds
<rhin0> is ok
<froes_> hi guys.. how can i install  libmp4v2-dev  on oneiric 11.10 ???
<aLeSD> yeah
<_Pete_> froes_: you can't since no packet with that name exists
<froes_> _Pete_, i am trying to install fuppes on oneiric, but cant seem to be able to install with mp4 support without that lib
<_Pete_> what about avoiding all hassle and trying some other upnp server which doesnt need to be compiled?
<_Pete_> but looks intresting tough
<Sysi> froes_: find out what file(s) it wants and search with "apt-file search $FILE"
<froes_> _Pete_, i have tried..but couldnt find one with live transcoding and registering to the microsoft networks services
<_Pete_> maybe you can build it yourself
<_Pete_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mpeg4ip/1:1.6dfsg-0.2ubuntu9
<froes_> quat is the difference mpegip vs mp4v2 ?
<Sysi> at least name
<froes_> compiled and installed from here seems now fuppes has mp4 support
<froes_> http://code.google.com/p/mp4v2/downloads/list
<froes_> but it gives me simage not installed now.. but it is
<_Pete_> froes_: just tried my self
<_Pete_> after you build & install that google mp4v2
<_Pete_> and then configure fobbes
<_Pete_> I get
<_Pete_> mpeg4ip/mp4v2      : enabled  (mp4/m4a)
<froes_> _Pete_, but i am still getting the no mp4 on faad
<froes_> strange
<froes_> and simage is not being detected either
<_Pete_> I get like this
<_Pete_> http://pastebin.com/2DsrJ4nc
<_Pete_> followed these http://fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/wiki/index.php?title=Compiling_on_Ubuntu_Linux
<_Pete_> and did take src from svn
<froes_> _Pete_, i am following those same steps and this is how i get http://pastebin.com/kdEZbkDa
<froes_> _Pete_, its a brand new oneiric installation
<froes_> and if you take a look.. the faad has mp4 support disabled ? :S
<_Pete_> hmm right
<froes_> and as if libsimage was not installed too
<froes_> but it is installed
<froes_> this is my proiblem i think http://pastebin.com/M2iw5t6f
<froes_> but i have simage-config version 1.7.0
<froes_> used simage-config ==version
<_Pete_> froes_: faad       : yes (aac/mp4/m4a)
<_Pete_> after installing
<_Pete_> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.audio.musicpd.devel/1631
<froes_> _Pete_, could you check which version of simage you have installed?
<_Pete_> 1.7.0-1.1
<_Pete_> froes_: did you do that Install depencies which is in compiling wiki?
<froes_> _Pete_, yeap... all of them under the 10.04
<froes_> now my problem is only the simage
<froes_> _Pete_, thanks for the tip on the mp4ffo
<_Pete_> and you sure have  libsimage-dev
<froes_> libsimage-dev is already the newest version.
<froes_> it seems it cant find simage-config
<froes_> _Pete_, what does "simage-config --libs" gives you ? mine gives http://pastebin.com/N93dpU2Y
<_Pete_> k$ simage-config --libs
<_Pete_> -lsimage -logg -lvorbis -lvorbisfile -ltiff -lpng -lz -ljpeg -lgif -lungif -lm
<froes_> same as mine.
<froes_> it can only be the version of simage i think... mine is 1.7.0 yours id 1.7.0-1.1
<_Pete_> I am running 11.10 amd64
<froes_> me to
<froes_> too
<froes_> fresh new server installation
<_Pete_> Filename: pool/universe/s/simage/libsimage-dev_1.7.0-1.1_amd64.deb
<_Pete_> for apt-cache show
<froes_> mine is the same http://pastebin.com/AKNUadfP
<_Pete_> then you have same version
<_Pete_> dpkg -l | grep simage
<_Pete_> = 1.7.0-1.1 ?
<froes_> _Pete_, yeap
<froes_> did you do anything besides "  autoreconf -vfi  "  ??
<_Pete_> then I guess the image libraries itself are not installed
<_Pete_> simage is just wrapper lib which uses those
<froes_> so i need to install libpng-dev libjped-dev ... ?
<_Pete_> and also corresponding without -dev
<_Pete_> dpkg -l | grep libpng
<_Pete_> I have libpng12-0 and libpng12-dev
<_Pete_> for example
<_Pete_> I guess those are not installed in server version by default
<froes_> those i have.. will try for every one of those
<xubuntu361> Salve a tutti
<xubuntu361> Novizio di xubuntu
<xubuntu361> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<froes_> _Pete_, well, i guess i`ll leave that one alone. but do you know how i can create a .deb after compiling do it can be easily uninstalled afterwards ?
<xubuntu361> Hello everybody, installed right now xubuntu 11.10 but it can't recognize any wireless connection, any advice?Thanks
<_Pete_> froes_: if the source package doesnt have debian/ stuff doing those are pretty complicated
<_Pete_> or maybe like this http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2006/08/16/Building-deb-package-from-source
<_Pete_> froes_: looks like fuppes have thos already
<_Pete_> so you can get .deb doing: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<Marzata> can you install 12.04?
<froes_> ls
<froes_> ls
<nanotube> Unit193: hehe yea, screenspace is nice. :) (and monitors are relatively cheap these days, so you can have it too for only 100 bucks or so :) )
<zacarias> my audio cd's don't play. When I insert a CD, it opens Banshee, but it doesn't show on the dektop or the devices list and it doesn't play
<TheSheep> zacarias: audio cds won't show on the desktop, they don't have a filesystem on them
<TheSheep> zacarias: so that part is normal
<TheSheep> zacarias: I'm not sure banshee can play audio cds
 * nanotube would be surprised if it can't.... that said, i haven't popped a cd in a cd drive in years...
<zacarias> TheSheep: but I tried with rythmbox, it's the same
<Marzata> vlc plays them all
<fivedaysahead> vlc should work
<fivedaysahead> how do i set a x11vnc script at login?
<zacarias> Marzata: yes, that's right, it works with vlc. It's really great this vlc, for everything!
<fivedaysahead> vlc for the win love it
<holstein> fivedaysahead: i just put them in 'startup'
<holstein> whatever scripts
<Gravis1> have you guys noticed that ubuntu software center has stopped working?
<_DeLa_>  question: Is ubuntu tweak recommended for Xubuntu as well?
<_DeLa_> Gravis1: mine seems to be still working....
<Gravis1> xubuntu 11.10 ?
<holstein> Gravis1: you could have another package manager running.. like the update manager
<Gravis1> i dont :)
<Gravis1> it just doesnt work anymore
<Gravis1> standard install
<Gravis1> standard packages etc
<Gravis1> no tweaks
<holstein> _DeLa_: AFAIK, tweak is *not* recommended for any *buntu
<_Pete_> what is this tweak?
<_DeLa_> holstein: seems to be a lot of peoples opinion :)
<holstein> _DeLa_: well, its not opinion on the part of official ubuntu support
<holstein> i have used it, and i like the PPA purge capabilities, but AFAIK, its a ban topic
<Gravis1> oh nvm the software center loads now
<_DeLa_> holstein: yeah, the ppa adding features would be nice,  the rest...oh well...
<holstein> dan64: if you are asking, will it work with xubuntu like it will with ubuntu, theres no reason it wont, but its not "supported"
<fivedaysahead> how do i add a login script to lightdm? so i can start x11vnc before login?
<holstein> but as far as tweak is concerned, *buntu is supported
<holstein> fivedaysahead: when i was reading about that, you had to run it as root, and i didnt like that
<holstein> maybe check out http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/howto-start-vncserver-before-login-177406/
<fivedaysahead> thanks will take a look
<Gravis1> holstein: however, what it does you can do in the terminal yourself
<holstein> Gravis1: it?
<holstein> Gravis1: ppa purge?
<holstein> ubuntu tweak?... keep in mind, im not the one with "the tweak query"
<Gravis1> holstein: there is an program for ppa purging too
<Gravis1> holstein: also i know you werent hehe
<holstein> theres ppa purge, that i assume tweak uses on the back end
<holstein> i have only used the GUI so far
<Gravis1> kinda limited what i use in gui hehe
<holstein> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/ppa-purge-added-to-official-ubuntu-1010.html
<Gravis1> gui is scary.. like right now.. 1 nicks in here
<Gravis1> 2 nicks*
<Gravis1> dunno how, connected via pidgin
 * holstein on irssi in screen
<Gravis1> this was just a quick connect :)
<fivedaysahead> in the lightdm.conf i see display-setup-script = Script to run when starting a greeter session (runs as root)
<Gravis1> i use irssi for irc too
<fivedaysahead> should i make that an .sh script or do you think i can just type any old command there?
<holstein> fivedaysahead: i would make sure i know how to edit that from a live CD assuming it breaks something and wont boot, then i would probably tinker.. but im a tinkerer
<fivedaysahead> thakns
<kj4> hello all
<fivedaysahead> hello
<Marzata> hello
<jrmy> so
<jrmy> whoops
<jrmy> so I was wondering if anyone knows of a channel on freenode that would possibly help set my computer hardware properly.. because it's been freezing
<jrmy> unless I should just google everything.. but it's gotta be something to be with something not being set right.. everything else seems to check otu ok
<_Pete_> it's possibly #magiccrhystalballowners
<Unit193> Well, there is ##hardware, but I've never been to that. You can search freenode channels /msg alis help list
<lighta> hi guys
<lighta> I have some issue with the route table. Since I connected to a server via vpn those route keep poping up even if I don't connect
<go8765>  hello.can anybody help me with seamonky? when I run chatzilla it fall down
<Marzata> why dont you use just firefox
<Marzata> and chat with Xchat
<go8765> Marzata, I use it e-mail clent :)
<go8765> ершы шы дщп - http://paste.ubuntu.com/787226/
<go8765> *this is log
<Marzata> cant you use just Thunderbird, блин?
<go8765> Marzata, dont remember why, but I like seamonky klient more, тыщь
<Marzata> SeaMonkey uses old code and tends to cracks
<go8765> Ooo... I use old version :) I try to upgrade it at first :)
<xubuntu783> alguien sabe si es posible activar compiz en xubuntu?
<Unit193> !es | xubuntu783
<ubottu> xubuntu783: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter. Si nadie responde allí puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<Unit193> IIRC, you can get Compiz to work though
<nanotube> yea i understand all that's needed is to install the compiz packages, then run compiz --replace. haven't tried it myself yet, even though i already have all the compiz stuff, coming from regular ubuntu. :)
<w30> the only problem with Xfce4 is that compiz does not have a window decorator to call up. You need gtk-window-decorator emerald or gnome-window decorator
<nanotube> there's also compiz-decorator
<nanotube> comes by default
<holstein> nanotube: didnt work by default
<holstein> w30 and i have made xubuntu use compiz
<holstein> you'll need to do some work for the window decorations
<w30> /usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator --metacity-theme CopperDeck --replace   in the window decorator section  will work. CopperDeck being replaced with a gtk theme that contains a window border
<nanotube> hm well... thanks for the heads-up, then. :) maybe i'll give it a try after i eat. though i'm really not that hung up on the fancy effects. most of them are pretty useless.
<w30> lots of gtk themes don't have their own borders though
<w30> nanotube, how do you feed different window borders into compiz-decorator?
<nanotube> no idea, i haven't tried it. was just noting that that's the default for compiz on oneiric, and it works when running gnome+unity.
<nanotube> i just installed xubuntu-desktop last night
<nanotube> because after giving unity a fair shake for a couple weeks, i gave up on it
<nanotube> so... i haven't played much with it yet
<w30> nanotube, I always get can't find Alwanda theme or something like that.
<nanotube> been afk most of the day today too.
<nanotube> i'll let you know what happens when i run compiz --replace without doing anything else
<w30> google found several sites with emerald deb's that work but there is no Ubuntu repo emerald
 * w30 happy with emerald now *smile*
<klemmerj> New to Xubuntu - Quick Q on Xubuntu desktop icons: The default seems to be to have everything in $HOME on the desktop.  How does one change this so that only the default icons and items in the $HOME/Desktop dir are visible?
<Marzata> huh?
<w30>  klemmerj hmmm........I have installed xubuntu proly 7 or 8 times and always got Dsktop as my Desktop.
<w30> Desktop as Desktop
 * w30 only know that he hates gnome3 and unity. Right now, dual booting xubuntu and kubuntu.
<Marzata> w30: why kubuntu?
<koleoptero_> w30 me too
<koleoptero_> lol
 * w30 leaning towards xubuntu. It seems KDE is awfully structured into their way and is probably resource heavy. I do have a big block v8 though.
<macman__> kubuntu barely runs in virtualbox
<w30> I hate most the application menu's that take up two desktops to display 5 apps
<koleoptero_> you can make it like a classic menu
<macman__> it is also known to use more power than any other window manager
<koleoptero_> disable blur and it uses less lol
<macman__> good advice :-)
<w30> macman__, no problem; I can throw a couple of cpu's at it .
<macman__> i admit, kde 4 does look pretty cool, but seems to throw up alot of crashes on my dads system
<Unit193> Mind taking this to #xubuntu-offtopic ?
<Marzata> still can't install Xubu 12.04 in VB?
<w30> macman__, now doubt all that Plasma fancy graphics costs.
<w30> Unit193, sure; sorry it's really busy in here :=)
<macman__> i have never used xubuntu but came here after recommendaton by linus :-)
<macman__> i downloaded an early beta of 11.10 but it didn't install in virtualbox
<Marzata> 11.10 installs anyway.
<macman__> cool, i'll dl it then :-) thanks
<Marzata> we have xubu 11.10 running on all our production machines. everybody loves it.
<projekt26> I wanted to donate a few dollars to the xubuntu projekt but I couldn't find a donation option on neither the xubuntu nor the xfce site
<projekt26> am I not looking hard enough?
<projekt26> or is it because donations should go directly to ubuntu?
<Marzata> no need to tweak anything like the latest versions of ubuntu. install the OS few cosmetics, and then just install sw.
<macman__> what is the deafault chat client?
<Marzata> projekt26: xubuntu team dont receive financials from canonical.
<Marzata> macman__: Xchat IRC, but of coz you can install irssi
<macman__> i use quassel, is that better?
<projekt26> so why is there no option to donate? I could understand they don't want donations because most of the work is done by other people. but unfortunately there is no such option for xfce either it seems
<Marzata> macman__: dunno. I think irssi is the best.
<w30> best to install Synaptic and then go hog wild and install whatever trips your trigger.
<macman__> ok, thanks. does it support roll back?
#xubuntu 2011-12-30
<macman__> sure :-)
<w30> macman__, I think there is a rollback checkbox in the repos settings
<Marzata> xfce4-weather-plugin just got updated. thank you!
<w30> Marzata, does it work now?
<Marzata> w30: yes! just got the update.
<GridCube> its there a package that contains more fonts than those preinstalled? or there is a way to install ttf or otf fonts?
<Marzata> GridCube: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/automatically-install-all-google-web.html
<Marzata> GridCube: or just copy any ttf file in .fonts/ in your home directory.
<GridCube> :o
<GridCube> that last one sounds good
<w30> GridCube, if you enable the proprietory repos you can get the truetype fonts with restricted extras
<GridCube> :D the .fonts directory idea worked :) thanks
<throrik> Quick question in regards to mixer in Xubuntu.  I have a Logitech G35 headset.  My speakers work fine but when I try to get audio playback on my headset I can't seem to get it to work, I have three options in Mixer 1) Logitech G35 Headset (Alsa Mixer) 2) Playback: Logitech G35 Headset Analogue Stereo (PulseAudio Mixer) and a Capture which I don't need.  Just wondering if anyone had any advice to get the audio working,
<throrik>  I have selected the controls.
<throrik> Installing pulseaudio volume control worked.
<projekt26> why does the update manager not ask for a password? if I remember correctly it used to in earlier verions
<xubuntu> help, how do i make all new windows open at the center?
<matthewofencinit> Hi, I'm trying to extend my desktop across two monitors. Anybody help? I'm ignorant, so if you need more info say so.
<matthewofencinit> Thanks
<xubuntu406> hello, back after 4 years
<Chr|s> been having some issues with my monitor going to sleep and wont wake back up did this to both ubuntu and xubuntu, anyone have any ideas?
<Aufwind> Hi, in Ubuntu there was the Option "File -> Connect to server". Where ist the analogon in Xubuntu?
<Vermicelli> After upgrading to Oneiric xubuntu, rhythmbox now does not follow system theme. Any ideas to fix this, please?
<TheSheep> Vermicelli: use a gtk3 theme
<TheSheep> Aufwind: what would it do?
<Aufwind> TheSheep, I wanted to connect to an other Ubuntu machine. "Opening a folder and browse some files."
<Icantstandthat> hello folks
<Icantstandthat> is somebody of you familiar with the eepc 701?
<Vermicelli> TheSheep: Why would they change this? Apparently I have no gtk3 themes. The only two that affect rhythmbox at all are high contrast.
<TheSheep> Vermicelli: they?
<TheSheep> Vermicelli: you mean why would rhythmbox developers decide to use gtk3 for the new version of rhythmbox?
<TheSheep> Vermicelli: you would have to ask them, but I suppose it's easier to program in gtk3 than gtk2
<Vermicelli> The maintainers. Developers. WHoever made this function differently from the previous.
<Vermicelli> ah
<Vermicelli> Not just due to this, but I wish there were a rollback button for dist upgrades. That or that I'd have firesight to livecd first.
<becker_11> Hi I just installed xubuntu 11.10 but when I go to type something into a form field in firefox I can't see what I am typing as the text and the background are both white any ideas please
<becker_11> To clarify the only way I can see what I have written is to double click in the form field to highlight it otherwise it's invisible
<digital_ownage> hey
<digital_ownage> hey
<digital_ownage> guys
<digital_ownage> can somebody help me later today by helping me with xubuntu+amd drivers+dual monitor
<digital_ownage> and the monitors have a diffrend size
<digital_ownage> oh yeh
<digital_ownage> and a friend tried it, and his brains exploded :(
<gringoire> Hey, I got a problem
<gringoire> I installed xubuntu fine, but can't run it
<gringoire> I get  a black screen when running it normally, and when running the fallback thing I get loads of text as usual that ends at
<gringoire> "ACPI:Core revision 20110413"
<gringoire> And nothing afterwards/
<gringoire> *. Any ideas?
<gringoire> Nvidia geforce 8600 btw
<gringoire> When trying it from usb without installing it works perfectly though :\
<digital_ownage> hmm
<digital_ownage> very wierd
<digital_ownage> well
<digital_ownage> USB rocks
<digital_ownage> XXD
<digital_ownage> Hey
<digital_ownage> no
<digital_ownage> xubuntu sucks with dual monitoring and amd graphics card
<digital_ownage> i get another distro
<bazhang> thats not a support question
<gringoire> bazhang: I'm reinstalling it, maybe it'll help
<gringoire> oh maybe you were referring to digital_ownage?
<digital_ownage> yes
<digital_ownage> a friend tried to help me to set up dual monitoring at my computers, but his brain exploded...
<bazhang> digital_ownage, thats quite enough.
<digital_ownage> yes
<digital_ownage> it is hard to explain it in english
<digital_ownage> for me
<digital_ownage> anyone here very GOOD with linux and is dutch?
<bazhang> digital_ownage, this is not the place for it.
<bazhang> !nl | digital_ownage
<ubottu> digital_ownage: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<digital_ownage> thanks
<digital_ownage> but it worked fine in ubuntu
<digital_ownage> my dual monitoring
<digital_ownage> xD
<digital_ownage> cyao guys
<digital_ownage> +1 for your support here
<gringoire> Anyone has any idea about my black monitor issue?
<gringoire> May be related,i get hundreds of
<gringoire> : unable to enumerate USB device on port 2.
<gringoire> Error messages everywhere, not sure if I mentioned before.
<xubuntu404> hello world
<fogdart> hello there
<fogdart> is there anyone available to answer some of my questions ?
<fogdart> I have the latest xubuntu installed.  As I have a nice 30" screen the window sizing borders are far to small to hit with the mouse. What must i do to change this. (Old methodes (via metacity xml) do not seem to work anymore)
<mongy> fogdart, alt+f8 to resize
<kj4> really liking 11.10
<kj4> i'll bet we're picking up some ubuntu refugees
<DarkEra> that already started just after the 11.04 release
<kj4> hehe. i havent been on any ubuntu since xubuntu about 4 years ago, its looking great now
<qpnaosc> hello
<qpnaosc> I have a question for all you xubuntu gurus...
<DarkEra> been away myself for a few months, just installed ubuntu 11.10 on the laptop again and xubuntu will take it's place on the netbook later on when i have the time kj4
<qpnaosc> I'm trying to install a second hard drive into my computer
<holstein> yeah? you dont just install XFCE on ubuntu? or install xubuntu-desktop ?
<kj4> xfce has realy improved.  it is what gnome should have been all along
<qpnaosc> my computer is very old, and uses PATA, but my new hard disk uses SATA, so I got the conversion cables etc.
<qpnaosc> however, there is a driver that comes with the SATA converter that uses windows. So I tried opening it with WINE, and WINE said nope, it's not executable
<qpnaosc> should I try making it executable? And if so, how?
<qpnaosc> what's XFCE?
<qpnaosc> sorry, were you talking to me?
<DarkEra> xfce is the desktop environment xubu uses
<holstein> qpnaosc: have you just tried linux with the hardware?
<kj4> qpnaosc: you might have trouble getting that to work under wine, check out holstein ^^
<kj4> kj4: also, a USB external enclosure might work for you, if you are just using the drive for addtl storage
<holstein> qpnaosc: if you havent just plugged it in and tried it, do so... typically everything like that is just in the kernel
<holstein> sometimes not though...
<qpnaosc> tried linux with the hardware?
<qpnaosc> I don't think it's showing up
<holstein> qpnaosc: you can plug it in, and we can run some commandes to confirm that... you can run lspci and read that list looking for the hardware
<qpnaosc> it should give me the option to boot to the disk, shouldn't it? If it's recognizing it
<holstein> you can run sudo fdisk -l and look through that lise for the hard drive that i assume is plugged into it
<qpnaosc> it's already plugged in
<qpnaosc> ah, I tried that without the sudo
<holstein> if it were my rig, i would go to a machine with no other hard drives... i would run a live CD, and do some testing
<qpnaosc> ah
<holstein> i would not expect wine to be helpful with that
<qpnaosc> it gives me three drives, /dev/sdb 1, 2, and 5
<holstein> qpnaosc: those should be 3 partitions
<holstein> one drive
<qpnaosc> okay
<qpnaosc> ah, yes, it's got another drive as well
<holstein> i would abaondon wine.. i would put an email out to the manufacturer and ask about linux support.. i would look around for hte reciept and consider returning it... i would google "ubuntu and the model #" and see if you see any info
<qpnaosc> my original hard disk has only 40 GB, this one has 320 :)
<qpnaosc> I got it for free :)
<qpnaosc> okay
<qpnaosc> damn, I already put it in
<kj4> so you can see the other drive in fdisk?
<qpnaosc> yep
<kj4> are you familiar with gparted?
<holstein> you want to search "ubuntu", and not "xubuntu" at first... and you can also try #ubuntu... both of these will braoden your search results
<qpnaosc> kj4: not really
<qpnaosc> okay, I'll look for the model number
<holstein> qpnaosc: if you would like to share some specs, i will help you search for bugs or driver support
<kj4> qpnaosc: gparted is a gui utility for managing partitions
<holstein> qpnaosc: i have a sata controller that i was using in a test machine... to test and run diagnostics on hard drivers or whatever. i got a blueray burner and plugged it in there first... no show.. before i filled ou the RMA, i tested it on a more modern controller in the machine i was planning on using the drive in, and it was plug and play like i have come to expect
<holstein> s/drivers/drives
<qpnaosc> used gparted and created a partition on the disk
<qpnaosc> it seems to recognize it but won't let me write to it
<kj4> you have to mount it
<qpnaosc> it's mounted already
<kj4> as what?
<qpnaosc> downloading disk utility
<kj4> you probably just need write permission
<qpnaosc> as a read-only file system
<kj4> reboot
<holstein> qpnaosc: please wait
<holstein> please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<qpnaosc> okay
<holstein> the behavior you are encoutering is expected and not a bug or an error
<nanotube> Unit193: fyi, just ran compiz --replace here, and everything looks great, no problems, didn't have to install anything extra or whatnot. (keep in mind this is on ubuntu with xubuntu-desktop installed, not pure xubuntu)
<Unit193> Sweet! That makes it easier!  I thought you had to have emerald or something, but I guess not
<qpnaosc> ok, read it
<qpnaosc> my friend recommends using pysdm to configure it
<daysahead5> i have the workspace switcher is it possible to have my panel show windows from all different workspace and then i click on the minimized window and it takes me to that workspace?
<daysahead5> something similar to window menu where i can select any window in the drop down list but not have to use a drop down list just have them all on the panel?
<holstein> qpnaosc: i recommend checking that wiki page... i feel like you should at least be aware of what http://pysdm.sourceforge.net/ is goint to be editing on your behalf
<qpnaosc> we did read through the wiki page
<qpnaosc> thanks
<daysahead5> how do i get a global menu for xfce? similiar to window menu plugin but not in dropdown format?
<holstein> daysahead5: i dont have XFCE right in front of me, but there are settings... system - system preferences? something like that... not sure what you mean about 'not in dropdown format'
<daysahead5> let me see if i can explain this better
<daysahead5> i want the panel to show all windows from various workspaces not just the current workspace
<daysahead5> so if i click on one of those windows in the panel it will take me to that workspace with the window open
<holstein> daysahead5: i seem to remember just right-clicking and setting that similar to in gnome2
<holstein> there are lots of options though... even alternate panels...
<daysahead5> holy crap you were right
<daysahead5> it was that easy
<daysahead5> haha
<daysahead5> wow this is brilliant
<daysahead5> thanks
<holstein> sure... enjoy!
<daysahead5> and you can set it to show only windows on that monitor
<holstein> daysahead5: its all open... so you can literally do whatever you want... its just a matter of how, and if you want to bother
<daysahead5> yes you are right thanks!
<daysahead5> can i make each monitor have it's own set of workspaces? rather than have the horizontal span be one workspace?
<qpnaosc> hello everyone, I'm back
<qpnaosc> Got my new hard disk recognized and put a partition on it, but now it's read-only
<qpnaosc> I got a UUID for it
<Kurdistan> hi gnome system log does not work in xubuntu 11.10
<Kurdistan> can not spin down hard disk when I check powermanager
<nanotube> Unit193: yea, apparently there's something else that comes with plain ubuntu that does the trick. :)
<Kurdistan> even if I mark it
<qpnaosc> holstein: I read that entire page, but couldn't make out what it wanted me to to with the UUID
<Unit193> qpnaosc: Can you write to it as root
<Unit193> ?
<qpnaosc> how would I do that?#
<Unit193> nanotube: Hmmm.... We could try to catch what it is :P
<Unit193> !sudo | qpnaosc
<ubottu> qpnaosc: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<qpnaosc> oh right
<nanotube> well, maybe we could... but i don't even know where to start, there's a crapload of packages on stock ubuntu. :)
<qpnaosc> Unit193: I suppose I could, but I'd rather do it through the GUI
<qpnaosc> I've already used the storage device manager to allow users to mount and unmount files
<qpnaosc> I mean the device, sorry, not files
<Unit193> Well, unmount and unplug, when you plug it back in it should be readable
<Unit193> nanotube: Could start with dpkg -l |grep compiz  but I don't think that'd be it (Maybe Gnome window manager or some such)
<nanotube> Unit193: well, i'll be happy to pastebin whatever you suggest :)
<qpnaosc> I've already unmounted and rebooted
<Kurdistan> is gnome powermanagment better den xfce?
<Kurdistan> will it work if I install gnome  powermanagment and remove xfce powermanagment?
<Marzata> Xfce all the way. The new Xfce is better than any Gnome.
<Unit193> Fri, 30 Dec 2011 13:59:14 -0500
<Kurdistan> Marzata, answer my question instead.
<Unit193> Oop! (Wrong button)
<qpnaosc> hah
<nanotube> http://paste.ubuntu.com/788190/ <- Unit193
<Unit193> You could use either fstab or pysdm
<nanotube> maybe compiz-gnome package
<qpnaosc> holstein: hi, I looked through those pages
<qpnaosc> and haven't found them helpful
<holstein> qpnaosc: cool
<holstein> those are the pages i used to mount drives i have added to fstab
<holstein> with read and write permissions
<holstein> fat, ext.. whatever
<qpnaosc> at the top of the fstab section it recommends using UUID instead
<holstein> qpnaosc: yup... that is a constant
<Unit193> nanotube: When I go to install compiz, that's one of the things that comes with it
<holstein> /dev/whatever can change... say, if you have a USB stick plugged at boot
<holstein> qpnaosc: the UUID is a constant, and there are samples of how the fstab entry can look
<nanotube> Unit193: and still doesn't work when you run compiz --replace?
<holstein> and examples about how to do it manually without adding the new drive to fstab qpnaosc
<qpnaosc> right
<Unit193> nanotube: I didn't go that far, I'll have to check it in a VM
<nanotube> mm
<qpnaosc> holstein: where are those examples? I couldn't find them
<holstein> qpnaosc: you can always reference your actual fstab
<holstein> you should make a backup and know how to recover from a live CD
<mongy> Unit193: if it makes any difference (might not) I use compiz --replace ccp
<qpnaosc> holstein: I've looked at my fstab now
<qpnaosc> this is what it says about my drive:
<qpnaosc> /dev/sdb1  /media/sdb1     ext4  group,users,user,owner    0  0
<holstein> qpnaosc: yup.. looks right
<holstein> qpnaosc: along with that link i gave earlier is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#Editing_fstab
<holstein> again... when i learned, i manually mounted ar first, to get comfortable with the process
<Unit193> I still do :P
<mongy> Unit193: still problems running compiz?
<holstein> Unit193: :)
<daysahead5> Unit193: :)
<Unit193> mongy: I'm figureing it out the easy way so when I see someone ask (See it often)
<daysahead5> compiz is nice eye candy
<Unit193> I personally don't need it
<daysahead5> i don't either every once in awhile it's nice to compiz --replace
<daysahead5> and have some wobbly windows and a cube
<mongy> Unit193:  I never had any problems just installing compiz and few extra packages like compiz-core and ccsm.  I use emerald but for gtk you'd need gtk-window-decorator --replace --metacity-theme Ambiance instead
<daysahead5> what's ambiance?
<holstein> i have 2 monitors on my audio recording rig... i have ardour on one, and the ardour mixer on the other, and JAMin mastering plug and other effects transparent over top of the mixer... allowing me to see all levels live in realtime... thats a great use of compiz, and this is done on the GPU
<daysahead5> wow that is a great use of compiz
<mongy> daysahead5: just a gtk window theme..  was just an example
<daysahead5> got it
<holstein> i can do without cubes and fire, but some of it is key to my workflow
<daysahead5> makes sense can you not do transparent windows in xfwm4?
<holstein> sure.. but is that on the GPU?
<daysahead5> probably not
<qpnaosc> Yes! I did it!
 * qpnaosc hands out cigars
<qpnaosc> holstein: thanks
<qpnaosc> I didn't have to change fstab, I just used sudo chmod
<daysahead5> he left in a hurry
<holstein> daysahead5: its my understanding that that compositing is done on the CPU
<holstein> not that its a deal breaker...
<mongy> Im too used to having scale and expo and a few other little tweaks now from old gnome2 days. Still, with xfce and compiz/emerald it uses less than gnome2 with compiz :)
<daysahead5> xfce is awesome
<daysahead5> what does lubuntu use?
<daysahead5> ldxe?
<holstein> yup
<Unit193> holstein: Quit messing with Freenode!!
<holstein> hehe... sorry... /me plugs cable back in... ;p
<daysahead5> which is lighter ldxe or xfce?
<holstein> daysahead5: LXDE is arguably lighter
<DarkEra> LXDE is lighter, Xfce is midclass
<holstein> but, its a ll a matter of compromise and taste
<daysahead5> true
<Unit193> Right, I'd recommend this go to #xubuntu-offtopic
<holstein> and default configuration
<daysahead5> xfce seems pretty light weight with a lot of bells and whistles
<daysahead5> and thanks unit
<daysahead5> sorry
<Chr|s> getting an error stating file '/home/user/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected. Any ideas on why this is happening? happens each time I click on my home folder
<holstein> maybe the configured share is gone? http://www.nicolaskuttler.com/post/sshfs-transport-endpoint-not-connecte/
<holstein> Chr|s: ^
<Chr|s> I did something different this install....I encrypted my home folder...that could of done something
<daysahead5> how do you set your home folder to be encrypted?
<holstein> i did it at install... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<Chr|s> when you do a fresh install it asks if you want to encrypt it or not
<daysahead5> thanks
<daysahead5> no way to do it after install?
<holstein> AFAIK, you can... i think that link mentions some options
<daysahead5> i mean i guess i could just encrypt everything in there with some program
 * holstein uses truecrypt
<daysahead5> can i mount a folder via ssh or does it have to be via samba?
<daysahead5> yes truecrypt is good
<mongy> daysahead5: with the ecryptfs-utils package
<Chr|s> hmm
<mongy> the ecryptfs-migrate-home some such command
<mongy> daysahead5: that was to do with encrypting btw, not ssh mounting :)
<daysahead5> will look at that package thanks
<daysahead5> so can i mount via ssh or should i just use samba
<mongy> sshfs
<daysahead5> installing it now
<daysahead5> so it would be sshfs user@host /mnt/ExternalDownloads?
<daysahead5> something like that?
<mongy> or gigolo
<mongy> uses sftp to connect to a server.
<mongy> quite simple really
<daysahead5> ah ya sftp can do that in filezilla :)
<daysahead5> but can you mount sftp?
<mongy> yeah, this uses thunar
<mongy> mounts in .gvfs
<mongy> much like nautilus does
<Marzata> usb cam mic works on one pc, but not on other? idea?
<mongy> mm, liking this new byobu v5.
<Marzata> mongy: what is new?
<daysahead5> byobu is awesome!
<daysahead5> you use f keys or screen keys?
<daysahead5> :)
<mongy> F
<daysahead5> nice i'm using screen
<daysahead5> how do i scroll in the window
<mongy> f2 to make new window, f3/f4 to navigate them.
<mongy> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/12/byobu-5-released.html
<daysahead5> yess i do ctrl a n next ctrl a p for previous
<daysahead5> same thing
<daysahead5> just don't know how to scroll in the window
<Marzata> pgdn?
<mongy> alt-pageup/pagedown
<daysahead5> doesn't work :(
<mongy> f7
<mongy> then alt pageup down,
<mongy> or just scroll up down with arrow keys
<daysahead5> doesn't work idk why it's stupid
<daysahead5> it's annoying
<daysahead5> it like keeps it set
<mongy> enter to leave mode
<daysahead5> i can do ctrl a escape and then i can use the arrow but page up and page down don't work
<mongy> in v5?
<daysahead5> i just restarted my terminal
<daysahead5> and page up works now
<daysahead5> after ctrl alt escape it works
<daysahead5> i use terminator and byobu
<daysahead5> bad mount point do i have to create the folder first before i try to mount to it?
<mongy> yup
<daysahead5> but how can i put something in the /media folder?
<mongy> how do you view scrollback in irssi anyway
<daysahead5> how do i create a new folder in there?
<daysahead5> mkdir?
<mongy> sudo mkdir
<daysahead5> that worked to make the dir how i'm trying to use that sshfs
<Marzata> irssi pgup /pgdn
<daysahead5> do i have to chmod that to anything in /media/downloads if that's the directory i made
<mongy> oh god, why is that simple...
<mongy> Marzata:
<mongy> daysahead5: you mount with permissions, not chmod it
<daysahead5> hmmm
<daysahead5> it didn't give me any errors but the when i got open the folder in /media/downloads nothings there
<mongy> dang
<mongy> seems you do need to set perms on the mount folder.
<mongy> I'm rusty as hell
<daysahead5> hmm
<mongy> well, I just used sshfs user@host:/home/user /media/test/
<mongy> try user@host:
<daysahead5> i have to do /home/user?
<mongy> no.  for me just user@host: worked
<daysahead5> do i have do sudo sshfs?
<daysahead5> so i make a directory say in media
<daysahead5> sudo mkdir /media/downloads
<daysahead5> do i have to change priv's on that?
<mongy> I had to chown it
<mongy> at least
<mongy> I guess to mount it in /media you have to.
<daysahead5> so chown user /folder
<daysahead5> or chown root /folder?
<mongy> either mount it in a folder in your home or sudo chown $USER /media/whatever
<daysahead5> got it
<daysahead5> i think it's working!
<daysahead5> so i have to chown it because i don't have privileges in there?
<jost_> hi
<jost_> is there a network installation package for xunbuntu available?
<jost_> couldn't find one on the homepage...
<_Pete_> what do you mean ?
<mongy> daysahead5: yup
<jost_> its been some time since i tried that last, but there was an ubuntu package prepared for network installation via tftp/bootp. Its still mentioned here, item 4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#Set_up_the_servers
<jost_> but i've just seen the "A variation: Booting the "Live CD" image" section...
<_Pete_> I have done several tftp installation
<daysahead5> what's a good source for themes for xubuntu 11.10
<mongy> gnome-look.org (yes gtk themes work) and xfce-look.org
<mongy> I personally use zukitwo-dark for appearance theme, I like the dark menu and blue tones, and shiki-dark for window theme
<mongy> darkandnameless for the emerald theme when compiz is used.
<daysahead5> is it tricky making gtk themes work?
<mongy> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-BiBy_U9l_DM/TviWKeIJH2I/AAAAAAAABEs/kuSMiuiSmpY/s1024/xfce-compiz.png
<mongy> daysahead5: they will only work as appearance themes, not window themes, but they work.
<mongy> I only use it because I used it in unity
<mongy> works nice as an overall theme
<jd> oops got disconnected
<jd> is there no way to move the top panel to the bottom panel 1 that is
<mongy> just make another, add the applications menu, window buttons, indicator plugin, clock etc
<mongy> then remove the top one
<Marzata> xfce4-weather-plugin is not working again? Houston?
<GridCube> Marzata, the weather plugin will not work ever again
<GridCube> blame the weather channel
<GridCube> im getting really pissed at flash performance on 11.10
<GridCube> i never had this many problems as now
<GridCube> ever time i try to watch something it crashes
<GridCube> and i have to reload the page at least 6 times to get the streams working
<mongy> something I never had a problem with tbh.
<mongy> I might be able to help otherwise
<Marzata> xfce4-weather-plugin worked fine when was updated yesterday.
 * mongy can claim he has never used a weather plugin.. generally look outside
<Marzata> never had problems with flash on xubu 11.10
<Chr|s> Perfect sound in Ubuntu 11.10, No sound in Xubuntu 11.10, anyone have any idea?
<Chr|s> im on a fresh install
<GridCube> check it isnt muted
<GridCube> it sometimes happen
<GridCube> alsamixer should tell you
<Chr|s> ok
<Chr|s> doh!
<Chr|s> I feel stupid
<Chr|s> auto-mute was enabled
<Chr|s> for some reason
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> it happens
<mongy> happens a lot to me
<linux_newbie> exited, waiting for my very first linux experiense with xubuntu... =)
 * Marzata is installing ubuntu server 11.10 + xubuntu desktop. 
<GridCube> :D congrats linux_newbie
<linux_newbie> thank you =)
<GridCube> any question you have ask here
<linux_newbie> not yet, but I guess there will be alot
#xubuntu 2011-12-31
<|Slacker|> does xubuntun go well on a 512mb ram system?
<GridCube> it wont fly but yes
<GridCube> |Slacker|, if you care a lot about performance more than other things try lubuntu, or even tinycore if you just want to internets, but thats just me
<|Slacker|> I have an old lappy...just want something a bit faster than ubuntu 11.10, it's too sluggish here...
<pleia2> I'd give it a try and see what you think, everyone has a different tolerance for "slow" :)
<|Slacker|> alright
<|Slacker|> I'lll give it a try
<|Slacker|> thanks people
<mongy> gnight
<Marzata> lubuntu is not serious.
<pleia2> this isn't really the place to make disparaging comments about other flavors
<aguitel> how to add item in aplication menu in xfce ?
<pleia2> aguitel: what version of xubuntu?
<aguitel> pleia2, i am in fedora 16
<pleia2> I don't know what version of xfce that uses, pre 4.8 you needed to manually edit, 4.8 and onward you can use the alacart package to edit the menu
<pleia2> (not sure what the alacart package is called in fedora either)
<aguitel> pleia2, same name
<aguitel> need to install alacarte in xfce ?
<pleia2> you can use alacarte to edit the xfce menu in 4.8, yes
<aguitel> pleia2, i think alacarte is from gnome only
<aguitel> pleia2, ok
<paulBird> i have no ~/.themes folder , any help haha?
<pleia2> aguitel: xfce shares a lot with gnome, they both use gtk and the menu editor is the same
<aguitel> pleia2, ok
<pleia2> paulBird: I don't either, what problem are you trying to solve?
<paulBird> hah! and i want to install a XFCE theme
<pleia2> paulBird: you can just mkdir .themes
<paulBird> are you sure???!
<paulBird> but will the OS know that thats where to look for default themes??...
<pleia2> (I haven't ever installed a custom theme, but if you need a themes directory called .themes/ that's what you should do to create it)
<pleia2> it should
<paulBird> its worth a shot.. one min..
<paulBird> i found
<paulBird> the correct dir for themes :)
<paulBird> /usr/share/themes, pleia2
<paulBird> :)
<pleia2> .themes/ is for a single user, /usr/share/themes will make them available to all users on the system
<paulBird> well thats fine (for me, i have only 1 user)
<aguitel> pleia2, i installed alacarte ,where is it? how launch it ?
<pleia2> aguitel: I've never used it :) but you should be able to at least launch it from a terminal, or with the alt+f2 prompt
<paulBird> adding my theme to /usr/share/themes didn't work
<aguitel> pleia2, say this :ImportError: No module named gmenu
<paulBird> it didnt show up in settings>appearance :(
<pleia2> paulBird: settings > Window Manager
<pleia2> it should show up under "themes"
<pleia2> appearance is something different
<paulBird> pleia2: Thank you ha!
<pleia2> aguitel: I'm really not familar enough with fedora, I'm sorry :(
<paulBird> how do i get a transparent terminal window? i see that a lot..
<aguitel> pleia2, no problem
<pleia2> paulBird: you can either use a terminal that has transparency built in, or go to "window manager tweaks" and enable compositing and edit transparency for everything there
<pleia2> I use rxvt-unicode and launch with: rxvt-unicode -bg black -fg white +sb -tr -sh 10
<pleia2> that makes it transparent with shading of "10"
<Pubuntu> thank you
<Pubuntu> what is rxvt? some window manager?
<Pubuntu> i just don't want it to slow me down
<pleia2> it's a light weight terminal
<Pubuntu> cool
<kj4> hello all
<kj4> hehe. i thot the channel was silent for days turns out i had paged up
 * w30 never has done that.............
<w30> only a few hours
<w30> ha
<kj4> yeah, i meant minutes
<kj4> oh wait, 1 minute
<kj4> how silly of you to have done that for hours
<Chr|s_> anyone ever have an error when opening up your home folder "The Folder Could not be opened: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<Chr|s_> it only does it once till I log off and back on again
<Chr|s_> doh
<Scuzzball> I've tried googling this, but I can tell I'm wording it funny. I'm booting Xubuntu off a flash drive, and whenever I boot, there is that screen with options to boot off the flash drive, test the memory, boot off the primary hard drive, and some other stuff.  Is it possible to remove that screen, or at least change the default time on it?
<holstein> Scuzzball: sure... but not easily... and not from the live USB
<Scuzzball> Okay. Thanks.
<holstein> i think the easiest way would be to get an alternate CD, and install to the USB stick, putting grub there
<holstein> then, you'd just have the same GRUB options as you have with a normal installation
<holstein> you might find some 3rd party USB booting options too... multiboot?
<holstein> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<holstein> ^^ im not sure if this has those options or not... might be a waste of time
<holstein> otherwise, we are talking about editing the live CD its self... totally doable... not trivial
<Scuzzball> That actually might be helpful for completely different reasons.
<Scuzzball> How would you edit the livecd?
<holstein> Scuzzball: well, i wouldnt ;)
<Scuzzball> Not the way you do it, but what you would do to it.
<Scuzzball> Okay.
<holstein> but i would start with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<holstein> the ways i have personally tried to build live CD's dont have those options
<Scuzzball> Okay, that is cool.
<Scuzzball> And makes lots of sense.
<holstein> Scuzzball: im heading out... try #ubuntu-beginners if no one is around in here... o/
<Scuzzball> Okay, thank you very much.
<holstein> Scuzzball: not that you are a beginner.. just a nice, helpful, slower channel
<Scuzzball> Makes sens.
<Scuzzball> And it turns out that the boot menu is just some form of grub.
<Scuzzball> So I think I can set the timeout to 0.
<pkug> Hi there, I'm trying to minimize memory consumption on my system.. i'm quite surprised that with Xubuntu I always get most of my RAM used (it's 512 MB) even with some services, modules disabled.. eventually it starts to swap and system becomes really slow. Would compiling a custom kernel help here in someway ?
<TheSheep> pkug: I don't think so
<TheSheep> pkug: but you can try
<Marzata> how much is most ram comparing it to the rest?
<pkug> pkug@acer:~$ free
<pkug>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<pkug> Mem:        433168     423912       9256          0      74232     193464
<pkug> I'm really not sure what's eating it, couldn't find anything suspicious in the process list (top/ps).
<pkug> ant i disabled some services and modules i don't need (like reiserfs which eats quite a bit..).
<TheSheep> pkug: try xrestop
<Marzata> 512 MB will be fine for ubuntu server + openbox, but for xfce you'll need more to run it properly.
<pkug> that's weird.. was using Gentoo with xfce with even less memory, also other UNIX-like systems. Totally looks like kernel problem, I guess I should compile it without the stuff I need (turn off 1-2GB memory support etc.)
<Marzata> ubuntu server runs on less than 50 megs
<Marzata> on 28 megs to be correct
<TheSheep> once the apps like web browsers start allocating video buffers in xorg, it starts to need a lot of ram
<Marzata> then just use lynx and you'll be sustainable :D
<pkug> i already use midori.
<TheSheep> pkug: use xrestop and see how many x resources that takes
<pkug> do you guys know if it's possible to run generic upstream kernel (from kernel.org) with config from scratch without many hassles ?
<Marzata> why midori? lynx uses times less resources.
<Marzata> pkug: then you will probably make your own distro.
<TheSheep> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<TheSheep> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<pkug> not really, it's just kernel.. I want to use Xubuntu userland since i like it a lot.
<TheSheep> here you go
<Marzata> just installed xubu 12.04 on 512 MB VBox, it uses 150 MB
<Scuzzball> At this point, I may be trying to go in the completely wrong direction.
<Scuzzball> I'm trying to remove the installer boot menu.
<Scuzzball> As nowhere seems to talk about it, I'm hoping installing grub will override it.
<Scuzzball> But I can't install grub to a flash drive, as I keep doing stuff wrong.
<Scuzzball> Is it the best plan to try to continue installing grub?
<Asturio> Hi there. Anyone using xubuntu in a dual head configuration?
<Da|Mummy> im having trouble enabling sound output through USB
<mongy> good morning fellow xubuntians
<Da|Mummy> im quickly falling in love with xubuntu. love the snappiness of xfce. im coming across some minor things that are bugging me though
<mongy> ?
<Da|Mummy> for one, i cant get audio output to usb
<mongy> not something I've ever tried.  what sound server you using?  alsa or pulse
<Da|Mummy> i guess xubuntu stock, which seems to be pulse now that i see, i guess i'll try alsa
<mongy> could try installing pavcontrol and playing around with the config a bit..you might be able to see/select it there
<Da|Mummy> great! that fixed it. i need my headphones going through amp :}
<mongy> what fixed it
<Da|Mummy> pavucontrol for some reason, just changing every app that has sound to output to USB Audio DAC. no idea why it doesnt work in stock sound settings using alsa though
<Da|Mummy> the other issue is, my wifi seems rather crippled.
<Da|Mummy> good, but not what im supposed to have, or what i had with ubuntu
<mongy> what chipset
<mongy> about the usb sound, maybe alsa was muted
<jimbopea> hi, wondering if someone could help me sort my resolution out. stuck at 1024x768 but its 1280x800. thans
<Da|Mummy> what have you tried so far?
<mongy> xrandr -q
<mongy> gives a list of resolutions.
<mongy> save me some time.. someone I helped some time ago. http://askubuntu.com/questions/63863/unknown-monitor-intel-driver-want-to-set-vga-resolution-to-widescreen-tv
<jimbopea> tried qrandr, looked for xorg.conf but cant seem to find it. will follow that lint now
<jimbopea> just checked and its an sis771/671
<mongy> not really important, just follow the xrandr commands and adjust to suit your own system
<jimbopea> is grandr the same, because "Package xrandr is not available"
<jimbopea> in grandr though shows highest of 1024x768
<mongy> od.d just install it.  its a minimal shell utility
<mongy> odd*
<jimbopea> Package xrandr is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jimbopea> However the following packages replace it:
<jimbopea>   x11-xserver-utils
<mongy> yeah I just tried it.  a new thing in 11.10 it seems.  install it then
<mongy> I can't vouch for any other randr util, only ever used xrandr and did the job
<jimbopea> x11-xserver-utils is already installed, however nothing happens when i type the command in
<mongy> it's installed on mine already.. works.
<jimbopea> do i have to type x11-xserver-utils into command line? sorry for being a noob :-(
<mongy> no, xrandr
<mongy> sudo apt-get install --reinstall x11-xserver-utils
<jimbopea> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<jimbopea> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<jimbopea> default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<jimbopea> 1024x768       61.0*
<mongy> you'l have to add a new mode then if you want higher than 1024
<jimbopea> 800x600        61.0
<jimbopea> how do i do that?
<mongy> as I said, follow http://askubuntu.com/a/64125/26198
<mongy> cvt 1280 800      to begin with
<jimbopea> get this error when i try to add mode
<jimbopea> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<jimbopea> ok i did cvt 1280 800
<jimbopea> gave me this
<jimbopea> # 1280x800 59.81 Hz (CVT 1.02MA) hsync: 49.70 kHz; pclk: 83.50 MHz
<jimbopea> Modeline "1280x800_60.00"   83.50  1280 1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 -hsync +vsync
<Scuzzball> Okay, I have a network question. I don't have wireless drivers yet, so I'm running over an ethernet cable. I can't ping google.com. But I can ping it's IP. I manually set my DNS server to 8.8.8.8 (Google's DNS server for when comcast screws up), but it still doesn't work.
<mongy> jimbopea: follow the guide.   --newmode
<mongy> jimbopea: xrandr --newmode "1280x800_60.00"   83.50  1280 1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 -hsync +vsync
<mongy> jimbopea: xrandr --addmode default 1280x800_60.00
<mongy> jimbopea: xrandr --output default --mode 1280x800_60.00
<jimbopea> did that and got this error
<jimbopea> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<jimbopea> on the addmode--
<jimbopea> newmode-- sorry
<jimbopea> followed by this line X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<mongy> hmm.. stumped
<jimbopea> could it be because of the driver? thanks btw
<mongy> is that the only one listed, 'default'
<mongy> when you xrandr -q
<mayyin1> I want to sign out Ubuntu One. I can't find the logout button.
<mongy> try arandr, its a gui, looks ok
<jimbopea> brb
<mongy> or install xfonts-100dpi and xfonts-75dpi
<mongy> if they are missing.....
<mongy> Scuzzball: where did you set the dns
<Scuzzball> In settings -> Network Connections -> wired -> edit -> IPV4 settings
<Scuzzball> Chaned metod to "Automatic(DHCP) adresses only
<Scuzzball> And added 8.8.8.8 to DNS servers.
<Scuzzball> I didn't touch Search domains or DHCP client ID.
<Scuzzball> Should I have?
<mongy> not needed, normally.  what does the connection info say
<Scuzzball> Says the DNS is 8.8.8.8
<mongy> I just did the same thing and works
<mongy> it did reconnect though, did yours?
<Scuzzball> I forced it to, so yes.
<mongy> cat /etc/resolv.conf says?
<Scuzzball> ...
<Scuzzball> Input/output error
<mongy> huh
<mongy> ll /etc/resolv.conf  what are the perms
<Scuzzball> ...Question marks.
<mongy> oh dear.   sudo chmod 644 /etc/resolv.conf
<mongy> wonder what/how network-manager did that..
<Scuzzball> Cant access it.
<Scuzzball> I could try replacing it with an empty file in windows.
<Scuzzball> I'm running from a flash drive, by the way.
<mongy> live?
<Scuzzball> Yah.
<mongy> yeah, remove and remake it with nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Scuzzball> Oh, resolv.conf.tmp has that.
<Scuzzball> I'll just copy it over.
<Scuzzball> Or not, doesn't work.
<mongy> reboot and try again?  it's live mode
<Scuzzball> Huh. 7-zip doesn't support deleting it.
<Scuzzball> And the size is zero according to 7zip.
<Scuzzball> Permissions are -r--r--r--
<mongy> 7zip, what?
<Scuzzball> File compression program in windows.
<mongy> yeah, I know, but, Why?
<Scuzzball> Cause I wanted to look at the files?
<Scuzzball> That are in filesystem.squashfs in the casper directory on the flashdrive?
<mongy> you aint supposed to mess with that
<Scuzzball> I know.
<Scuzzball> So?
<Scuzzball> Haven't changed anything there.
<mongy> and now you have probs..
<Scuzzball> Fair enough.
<Scuzzball> I'll try a reinstall then.
<mongy> maybe it's a bad iso you used to write to the usb
<Scuzzball> Don't think so, got it from the official torrent.
<mongy> or sometihng went wry when making the usb stick.
<jimbopea> arandr throwing up errors aswell :-/
<jimbopea> ok, if i go into display settings now 1280x800 is there, however when i choose it nothing changes
<mongy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting_resolution_changes_in_xorg.conf  see if you can make sense of that
<Scuzzball> Weee, hashes don't check out.
<Scuzzball> Oh, wait I just suck at reading.
<Scuzzball> Torrent protocol has a built in hash checking.
<Scuzzball> Cool.
<mongy> can you boot the iso in vmware/vbox and test it
<mongy> see if the problem exists still
<mongy> jimbopea: post your question on askubuntu, someone with more info might be able to help.
<QuantoR> Hi, im on a intel 64bit CPU. Which xubuntu version should i download? the amd 64 or the i386?
<mongy> amd64
<QuantoR> ok, thc
<QuantoR> thx*
<QuantoR> why is it still named amd64?
<jimbopea> didnt amd release the first 64bit instruction set
<jimbopea> think its something to do with that
<TheSheep> QuantoR: because Intel and AMD had different, incompatible 64bit architectures and in the end AMD's proved to be better and survived
<TheSheep> QuantoR: today both intel and amd (and others) processors use that architecture
<QuantoR> ah ok
<QuantoR> thx!
<Scuzzball> Works now.
<Scuzzball> Okay, new batch of problems.
<Scuzzball> While running sudo apt-get upgrade, I get "cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab
<Scuzzball> And right before that, "cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical decvice of overlayfs"
<mongy> Scuzzball: igmore it.
<mongy> ignore even
<Scuzzball> Okay.
<Scuzzball> Even though it seems to have stopped?
<mongy> do you have any encrypted partitions?
<Scuzzball> Nope.
<mongy> igmore it anyway..  I use it and had that once in 11.04, still worked.
<Scuzzball> Should I kill it and restart the update?
<mongy> ahhhh me and my typos
<Scuzzball> Hah.
<mongy> it's just a message when upgrading the package
<Scuzzball> Okay.
<mongy> you installed this then?
<Scuzzball> No, I just ran upgrade.
<Scuzzball> And it still hasn't done anything since.
<Scuzzball> Sense?
<Scuzzball> Something.
<Scuzzball> Sound the same.
<mongy> upgrade on a live?
<Scuzzball> Yeah.
<Scuzzball> It's on USB, and it has a persistant file of probably near seven GB.
<Scuzzball> It's an 8GB flash drive.
<Scuzzball> And the upgrade still hasn't moved.
<mongy> ouch
<Scuzzball> Think I'm going to kill it and restart it.
<Scuzzball> At worst I reinstall again.
<mongy> it will be very slow on a usb
<Scuzzball> Oh, entire computer is frozen.
<mongy> check iotop -o to see what its doing
<mongy> oops
<mongy> ctrl alt f1
<mongy> see if it gives you a login to tty
<Scuzzball> ...Huh.
<Scuzzball> The battery was loose and fell out.
<Scuzzball> I didn't know batteries could do that.
<mongy> lol
<Scuzzball> Well, restarting...
<Scuzzball> sudo userdel -r username is the one that removes everything, right?
<mongy> yup
<Scuzzball> Okay, now it's asking me what my preferred terminal emulator is.
<Scuzzball> The only option is other.
<Ryllez89> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Ryllez89> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Scuzzball> It said dpkg was interrupted, run 'dudo dpkg --configure -a' to fix it.
<Scuzzball> Running that.
<Scuzzball> How can I force a user to log out?
<Scuzzball> It stuck me with an account called ubuntu, no password, and admin rights.
<Scuzzball> And it won't let me delte it, claims it's logged in.
<mongy> that's the live user
<Scuzzball> Yeah.
<Scuzzball> I managed to delete it last time, not sure how.
<mongy> add another user and login and remove
<Scuzzball> Well, the command "I have." doesn't exist.
<Scuzzball> Oops.
<Scuzzball> But yeah, it says it's logged in.
<mongy> killall -u ubuntu
<Scuzzball> Cannot find user ubuntu.
<mongy> made another user?
<Scuzzball> I have.
<mongy> who -u
<Scuzzball> I think it may have lied at me, I'll restart and see what's up.
<Scuzzball> Says ubuntu is on.
<mongy> know the id?
<Scuzzball> But whoami returns me.
<Scuzzball> The process ID?
<mongy> ye
<Scuzzball> Yeah, I can kill those.
<Scuzzball> Still there.
<Scuzzball> Even though I killed them.
<mongy> killall -9 whatever
<Scuzzball> Process doesn't exist.
<Scuzzball> But who -u still claims it does.
<Scuzzball> So I'm going to restart and see if the user is still ther.
<mongy> try skill -KILL -u username
<Scuzzball> Okay, restarting from a flash drive doesn't work or something.
<mongy> a seriously hosed upgrade process aborted :)
<Scuzzball> Probably.
<Scuzzball> The user is gone!
<Scuzzball> Great success.
<Scuzzball> Hey, wifi even works
<mongy> it's mostly 'just there' these days
<Scuzzball> I'm on a dell inspiron 2200.
<Scuzzball> Wireless drivers aren't supposed to work for that.
<mongy> who says.. since when
<Scuzzball> But I guess these random ones did.
<Scuzzball> Everywhere said last time I tried.
<Scuzzball> Which was like two weeks ago, with ubuntu.
<mongy> what chipset
<Scuzzball> Dunno. who's with dell?
<mongy> mostly broadcom lately
<Scuzzball> But the first google result for "dell inspiron 2200 linux wireless drivers" says "There is no native Linux driver for this card, but you can use NdisWrapper 1.2 included with SuSE 10.0 to use the Windows driver under Linux. "
<Scuzzball> Sounds right.
<mongy> broadcom is fine
<Scuzzball> But whatever, found some random thread that didn't work for the guy, but worked for me.
<mongy> mine is dell studio 1747 with broadcom
<mongy> lspci | grep Network
<Scuzzball> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11 Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<mongy> just the b43 driver then
<mongy> I see no problem
<Scuzzball> b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<Scuzzball> That was what I got.
<Scuzzball> But there are many threads of failure getting this specific model to work on wireless.
<mongy> firmware-b43 is fine yeah
<Scuzzball> Dunno why.
<mongy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Scuzzball> I know Backtrack 5 R1 supported it by default.
<Scuzzball> Whatever, it works.
<Scuzzball> Onto finding a mouse.
<mongy> awesome, zukitwo updated with an xfwm4 theme;
<fennec> Hello
<fennec> I've been having a small problem on 11.10
<fennec> I want to change the internal UI of programs like the software center to the default greybird (I think) theme
<fennec> I'm using clearlooks but some programs that use that theme dont look very good
<fennec> Actually using industriial, sorry
<fennec> ?
<fennec> Anyone?
<mongy> time to update my custom iso
<mongy> fennec: if you want grey, try zukitwo
<mongy> has just been updated to add an xfwm window theme.  pretty nice
<fennec> Will it keep the fancy UI's in the software center etc then?
<mongy> just looked and yes, it does
<fennec> Because I kinda prefer the white in industrial
<fennec> I'll check it out
<mongy> http://imgur.com/tSQ0R
<fennec> I don't really care for that dark theme
<fennec> I've customized my current one a bit and want to keep it
<Scuzzball> Trauma is free?
<fennec> I'll post a pic
<fennec> No i think its like $3
<mongy> fennec: then just use the appearance part of zukitwo..
<mongy> there is a non dark variant..
<mongy> also..
<fennec> Oh okay.'
<mongy> greybird is quite a dark theme
<mongy> dark menus anyway
<fennec> But in the sofware center etc it has a brushed metal look
<fennec> And in industrial it doesnt keep that
<fennec> Pic's comingg
<mongy> yeah just looked, looks ok to me?
<mongy> oh industrial.  well thats a bit of a crap theme to me anyway
<fennec> http://oi42.tinypic.com/34ozdab.jpg
<fennec> You can see how the sofware center looks bland
<fennec> But I like the rest
<mongy> my eyes!
<fennec> ?
<mongy> too much white for my eyes
<fennec> >.<
<mongy> yeah I see what you mean..  it's like the effect you get when running gksu apps and your theme isnt in /usr/share/themes
<fennec> Yeah
<fennec> I'm looking through other themes right now
<fennec> I tried adjusting the window themes, but they dont change it
<fennec> I really dont want to attempt to modify the themes either
<mongy> zukitwo (not zukito-dark) is alittle like your theme.  try it
<mongy> can just use it as the appearance, and keep greybird as window theme..
<fennec> I'll try zukitwo. Window themes change the panels which I quite like
<fennec> dont change*
<fennec> im mean full
<fennec> >.<
<fennec> Nevermind :p
<fennec> I'm going to try Zuki and Simpleton
<fennec> Sadly I'm on vacation and my wireless appears to be delivered by mail
<fennec> Zuki makes my dock  look... strange
<mongy> is usc looking not great really a problem. I mean, how many times you use it, how often you have to look at it.
<fennec> It effects quite a few other programs to
<fennec> Extrations, updates, others
<mongy> are they all apps that used to need su perms in earlier versions?
<fennec> I dont know. I just switched to xubuntu a week ago
<fennec> I don't think so
<Scuzzball> Tewnty five minuets till new steam sales!
<lordjj> Happy New Year's Xubuntu people
<Scuzzball> Happy new years!
<fennec> I'm going to be going through the Tijuana border at midnight tonight!
<fennec> :D
<fennec> I'm serious >.<
<Scuzzball> Cool.
<fennec> Trying to get home before the rain of bullets
<Scuzzball> Fun times.
<fennec> Now I'm just looking for a theme that has nice panels and keep the fancy ui's
<fennec> Do you know of any others besides Zuki?
<mongy> there is a modification of it, zukitwo-brave
<mongy> how much it's modified I dont know
<fennec> I have a fly on my head
<lordjj> Could one of those military funded projects
<lordjj> Reconnaissance flies...
<fennec> Maybe its running linux!
<fennec> >plugs in fly to usb port
<Scuzzball> How does USB work, actually?
<lordjj> lsof
<fennec> Usb is magic
<Scuzzball> Yeah, this is what I've seen.
<fennec> Invented by wizards millions of years ago
<Scuzzball> I kinda understand how the PS/2 ports work for keyboards.
<Scuzzball> Kinda.
<Scuzzball> Well, I kinda understand how it gets the data values it magically sends on them.
<lordjj> http://www.howstuffworks.com/usb.htm ?
<lordjj> Yep, not creepy at all... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSCLBG9KeX4
<mongy> fennec: evolve looks a nice white theme
<Scuzzball> Lordjj, tha is amazing.
<fennec> In the future, children will mind control flies to have dogfights
<fennec> This is fact
<Scuzzball> This is a wonderous future.
<Scuzzball> Also, terrifying.
<Scuzzball> But whatever.
<Scuzzball> Dystopia is a cool place.
<fennec> I live there
<Scuzzball> Well, interesting, at least.
<Scuzzball> Really?
<fennec> Yes. You are still in the past
<Scuzzball> Ah.
<Scuzzball> Terrible.
<Scuzzball> Wait, weren't you on the west coast?
<fennec> West coast of dystopia 8D
<Scuzzball> I'm ahead of you by three hours!
<fennec> Thats what they want you to think
<Scuzzball> Ah.
<Scuzzball> A capitalist scheme?
<fennec> No
<fennec> Aliens
<fennec> Dum-dum duuuuuuum
<lordjj> You know what, this is creepier... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HedXMbvabbk
<Scuzzball> Capitalist aliens.
<lordjj> A robot controls a human...
<fennec> You free software soviet
<fennec> In soviet russia, software takes apart you!
<Scuzzball> That robot controlling human arm thing.
<Scuzzball> That should be possible for me to do, if I cared enough.
<Scuzzball> Not the programming bit.
<fennec> I'm going to make my dog radio controlled
<Scuzzball> The make your arm twich in a controlled method bit.
<fennec> Strange conversation is strange
<Scuzzball> Bah.
<Scuzzball> It's just a strategic taser.
<fennec> Oh, that makes it seem so much more normal
<fennec> >.<
<Scuzzball> Seriously! That's all it is!
<Scuzzball> Tasers aren't hard to do, just a few capacitors.
<fennec> :p
<fennec> Anyone here use MythTV?
<mongy> yup
<fennec> I've been trying to convince my dad to let me set up an old laptop with it
<fennec> Can you keep your normal tv going through it?
<holstein> split the cable signal.. the TV will remain as is... the trick will be getting the computer onto the TV and getting the cable into the computer
<mongy> not done that much with it, just plugged usb tuner in, run mythtv and watch tv
<fennec> Ah
<fennec> Does it have many of the same channels?
<fennec> And does it cost money?
<fennec> :p
<mongy> ?
<fennec> Many of the channels that we get on cable
<fennec> I'm just not sure where it gets the actual feed from
<mongy> mine is a regular fta tuner..I watch regular uk 'freeview'
<fennec> Ah okay
<holstein> fennec: check out some docs.. myth can capture TV
<holstein> it'll capture (like a DVR) your current situation
<mongy> you setup your tuner to do the work, or whatever capture card
<fennec> Can you change it to get other worldwide TV
<holstein> you pay for what you are paying for
<fennec> Getting rallying in the US is very difficult >.<
<holstein> fennec: you can have it capture whatever you have the ability to capture
<fennec> Okay.
<fennec> So can I set  it up to only use the internet?
<holstein> it will not make you more or less likely to 'hack' any extra content
<mongy> try #mythtv
<holstein> fennec: its open, you can literally set it up as you please.. but the point of it is to capture, and to share the content with other computers on the network... or to watch your home TV away from home
<fennec> Ah
<fennec> I'm just looking for some kind of linux internet tv/dvr
<holstein> through that set up there are other side-effects... and there are lots of extras that allow watching/streaming other content from box to box, or to your TV... or whatever
<mongy> miro?
<fennec> I'll check it out
<holstein> fennec: you would get a capture card like mongy mentioned, and configure it
<fennec> Well miro isn't quite a replacement for a dvr
<fennec> Basically we want to switch from cox to internet tv but still have it work like a dvr with a remote etc
<holstein> fennec: just fire up a web browser, and search around for content
<holstein> thats what its like to have internet TV, at least for now... there are services like hulu plus
<fennec> So I suppose its either going to be similar to a computer or just specialized for portable media?
<holstein> we have no cable... i use netflix mostly to a roku box... and i use hulu (the free one) and crackle
<holstein> fennec: ?.. if you want to access internet content, it'll need to be something with a browser
<holstein> i personally find appliances to be limiting... so i like to just have a computer near the TV hooked up to it... but that is also a bit or a drag
<fennec> well I think I'll try out mythtv at some point and do something similar to this http://www.winstanleys.org/tech/mythtv/
<holstein> there are boxee boxes, roku's.. other netflix players... its an interesting time we live in :)
<holstein> fennec: you either get freeview, or you dont
<holstein> here, i would, but i just dont bother with it
<fennec> Freeview isnt quite easily availible in the us
<holstein> yeah?... its free... you get the hardware and it comes in, or you are too far away
<fennec> I'm way to far off from the satellite beam
<fennec> Apparently there isnt freeview in dystopia :(
<holstein> well, if you can get in town, and check it out, im sure you'll find like i did, that its not worth the hassle... setting up a compatible capture card and all that...
<fennec> Okay, thanks
<holstein> if you stream all your content as i do, you need no capture cards, nor big hard drives... just internet, and a web browser
<holstein> fennec: whatever device you are typing on right now is capable of this.. otherwise, you'll need to get your wallet out
<thor_> Hey how do i change from thunar to pcmanfm. I have uninstall thunar and install pcmanfm, but i cant get map on the desktop ??
<thor_> I just have a emty desktop ??
<mongy> thor_: can you right click and selec settings
<thor_> mongy how do i do that
<mongy> what do yo mean, empty.
<mongy> can you still right click the desktop and view menu
<thor_> mongy i mean that i have no desktop. i cant right click on the desktop
<mongy> alt F2?
<thor_> mongy dosent work
<thor_> dos not
<mongy> ctrl alt F1
<mongy> login, install thunar again,
<mongy> switch back to desktop with ctrl alt F7
<mongy> think he switched before I got to tell him how to get back :(
<|Slacker|> xubuntu runs very well on my old lappy
<mongy> cool
<pleia2> |Slacker|: glad to hear it :)
<|Slacker|> yes
<|Slacker|> I'm happy
<|Slacker|> had to do that cuz my netbook power cable ain't working
<mongy> just need the power bug fixing overall.. I booted a custom usb stick on someones lappy at work to show them, and ran frozen bubble, browser, navigated a few things, then left it for a few mins.. it demolished her battery
<TheSheep> demolished?
<mongy> wasted
<mongy> went from full to flat in no time
<TheSheep> well, that's normal with cpu-intensive things like games and javascript and flash on web pages
<mongy> used it for about 10 mins, then left it for another 10 maybe...
<mongy> I had a few laptops I linux 3.0 kernel on ,whatever distro, they all suffered the same
<TheSheep> ah, because the 3.x kernels don't turn powersaving on components that BIOS doesn't report as powersaving-capable, and a lot of BIOSes are buggy and don't report that
<mongy> either way,  fix please kkthxbai
<TheSheep> mongy: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2638_aspm&num=1
<TheSheep> mongy: there is a boot option you can enable to work around that
<mongy> I read about that, but read a few people say it made no difference
<mongy> I could try it next time I guess.
<Ryllez89> guys, what i do for my iphone 4 work in xubuntu?
<fennec> Hello again
<mongy> another reason I won't buy an idevice
<multipass> tack one on to the list
<multipass> libiphone
<multipass> is what you need i think
<multipass> but still, its probably not goign to do what you want it to
<multipass> i had one for a few months
<multipass> luckily i switched to android
<mongy> nexus is next on my list
<multipass> i have a thunderbolt atm
<mongy> can't quite justify the full galaxy
<multipass> im verizon so im limited
<multipass> but droid razr seems awesome
<multipass> hows xubuntu 11.10 as far as stability. i was thinking of switching from ubuntu 10.04
<multipass> i just use it for web development mainly
<multipass> i dislike unity
<fennec> Its great
<fennec> I love it
<fennec> I switched from unity to
<fennec> You can keep getting updates unlick 10.04 on Classic mode and have a great XFCE desktop
<fennec> unlike*
<multipass> yeah xfce looks very nice
<multipass> no crashes etc?
<fennec> Nope pretty much as stable as ubuntu
<fennec> Mine froze once but thats all
<fennec> Its kind of like Gnome 2.x but faster
<fennec> There isn't quite the orginization of it but its still very easy to get used to
<ashley_> I am new to xubuntu and I want to connect my laptop running xubuntu to my tv using hdmi.. how can i do this regards
<fennec> 1. Plug in HDMI to computer
<mongy> plug it in?
<fennec> 2. Plug into TV
<fennec> 3. ?????
<fennec> 4.  PROFIT
<multipass> ^
<insin> free says I'm using 1.5GB of RAM, XFCE System Load Monitor and Task Manager say 400MB and never seem to go above 500MB - are they known to be inaccurate?
<mongy> my xubuntu completely logged me out for no reason while I was running a couple of vm's , watching some tv and some other stuff once, not since though.  still don't know what it was
<mongy> insin: free -m
<mongy> insin: I have 8gb ram and Im using it all :)  but in reality only using 1.5gig
<fennec> ashley_: your going to need to be more specific
<mongy> insin: -/+ buffers/cache: is the line you need if you want a real ram usage
<insin> ah!
<mongy> ram is there to be used..  windows sadly does not see this.
<mongy> likes to use swap anwyay
<mongy> as an aside, I have my vm.swappiness=0
<insin> does that not make those monitors a bit useless? They *never* go over 500 MB for me so it looks like I'm never making use of  my RAM, but swapping like hell - I have my swappiness at 0 too as a result
<mongy> insin: they report ram usage by apps
<mongy> insin: free reports ram and buffers
<mongy> buffers are ram used but instantly available if an app needs
<mongy> insin: insin your swappiness will most likely be 60
<mongy> how much ram you have?
<insin> I set it to 0 when it looked like I was swapping all the time
<insin> 2GB
<mongy> cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<mongy> is all 2gb detected?
<mongy> it should use most of your ram before swap...
<mongy> a tip, use the zramswap-enabler tool, it speeds the usage of swap considerably.
<insin> loooks like it , but 1045 is cached according to free - I was using the system load monitor to try to detect when I needed to kill Firefox off to avoid swapping while working, but its mem bar just never fills up - I only recently started with desktop linux, so clearly need to get used to the fact that it reports mem usage differently than windows :)
<insin> ta
<mongy> cache isnt looked up as ram used as its all temp stuff that is still available for an app to use
<mongy> so most these system monitors are telling the truth mostly, since they report ram usage
<mongy> tired of my SE phone rebooting when playing certain mp3's
<mongy> It's had like 4 or 5 firmware updates already. gah. Nexus is a calling
<fennec> Theres this car alarm going off right now
<fennec> It was on ast night to
<fennec> Welcome to mexico 8D
<fennec> Does anyone actually use #xubuntu-offtopic ?
<paulBird> i dont have the 'deb' command! where can i get it ha?
<mongy> ?
<paulBird> when i type 'deb' on cmd line
<paulBird> it complains that i dont have the command..
<paulBird> please help :\
<mongy> correct, you don't
<paulBird> well i know that.
<mongy> what are you trying to do ?
<paulBird> trying to use the deb cmd
<mongy> there isn't one
<mongy> do you mean dpkg ?
<mongy> to install a deb?
<kj4> happy new year xubus
<paulBird> nvm, fixed
<kj4> wooohoooooo
<paulBird> happy new year everyone
<paulBird> :) bye
<w30> well.... deb sounds better than dpkg. dpkg sounds Italian or Brooklyn-ese, hehheh
<mongy> a nice alias would come in handy I guess for such
<mongy> or he could have just clicked on it
<w30> install de package on de computer
<thy-> bonne année tout le monde, tout ca tout ca, meilleurs voeux machin tout ca, bonne santé et toutes les salutations d'usage /amg
<w30> thanks, thy-
<thy-> :-)
<w30> vous aussi
#xubuntu 2012-01-01
<Marzata> Happy new year from Scandinavia!
<mongy> ditto from uk
<nanotube> same from usa (a few hours away)
<fennec> I'm in the airport now
<fennec> :D
<nanotube> hi. how do i add the standard qwerty us english layout to the list of layouts? my default is dvorak, and i'm trying to add a layout, so i went to settings -> keyboard -> layouts tab
<nanotube> in the list of layouts under english (us), there are all kids of variants, but it seems none of them is standard
<user___> How would I go about making a compete backup of a xubuntu that is installed on an SD card?
<user___> i was going to just copy everything on the card to another computer, but the card can't be read by windows
<nanotube> user___: use a linux distro to read it
<user___> do you know why it wouldn't work in windows?
<nanotube> because windows doesn't read ext3 filesystems
<nanotube> (which is i bet what the sd card is formatted as for the linux install)
<nanotube> or maybe ext4... but same deal
<user___> Oh, yeah that's what i formatted it with
<user___> thanks for the help, I actually need to install a linux distro on my desktop
<nanotube> ok, gl user___ :)
<fennec> Hi again :p
<nanotube> howdy
<nanotube> on the plane yet? ;)
<fennec> Nope, I dunno if Volaris has airplane wifi
<nanotube> heh
<fennec> If they do I'll let you know
<nanotube> well happy travels
<fennec> Thanks :D
<fennec> Slightly useless question: Does anyone else ennjoy customizing their desktops endlessly? Like can do it for hours? xD
<fennec> Guess not lol
<fennec> I've been building a game I'm going to try and sell in a humble bundle
<fennec> Built entirely on Xubuntu!
<nanotube> yes, sometimes :)
<nanotube> but i try not to.
<nanotube> speaking of which, i'm thinking of installing xfce4-goodies. :)
<nanotube> seems like it'd add hours of configuration fun!
<fennec> :o
<fennec> is there an apt get I could have?
<fennec> ;D
<nanotube> yes, xfce4-goodies :)
<nanotube> i ran across it because i was looking for a keyboard layout manager
<nanotube> which is xfce4-xkb-plugin
<nanotube> which seems to be part of the -goodies family
<fennec> ahh
<nanotube> then started looking at the -goodies docs, and see a lot of nifty stuff. :)
<nanotube> bbiaf food
<fennec> Somehow Xmoto remains endlessly amusing
<fennec> Yet I am absolutely horrible at it
<fennec> Its so strange in the airport when I look at all the other kids my age
<fennec> Theyre playing angry birds on a enlarged iphone/ipad
<fennec> I'm hacking on GNU/Linux
<fennec> xD
<Marzata> fennec: what airport?
<fennec> Cabo San Lucas I think
<fennec> Idk >.>
<fennec> I should know
<fennec> But I dont
<Marzata> you dunno the airport?
<fennec> Not the specific name
<fennec> lemme check
<fennec> Oh los cabos something
<fennec> its uhhh
<fennec> San Jose Del Cabo Airport, Baja California Sur, Mexico
<fennec> :D
<fennec> Just Los Cabos airport
<fennec> This networks to slow for installing stuff
<fennec> I'm already downloadin warso :p
<fennec> warsow*
<Marzata> SJD?
<fennec> Speed is 12 Mb/s
<fennec> Yeah SJD
<fennec> But why does it matter olol
<fennec> Y u so creepin
<Marzata> 12 Mb/s not that bad for SJD
<fennec> It could be better if I wanted
<fennec> I'm like 150ft from the starbuck wireless I'm stealing
<fennec> I didn't actually buy anything there :p
<Marzata> free wifi?
<fennec> It has the password on the recept
<fennec> So I just asked someone what it said
<fennec> Theres this big danish dude over by me
<fennec> Hes yelling and clapping
<fennec> He reminds me of an angry gorilla
<fennec> His wifes trying to  calm him down
<oobiloz> what's she doing? is it working?
<fennec> I dunno lol
<fennec> \/^o^\/
<fennec> Sorry if i disconnected
<fennec> Am bored
<fennec> Lets see your desktop~ the result of customizations 8D
<fennec> Imma pst mine
<fennec> Its funny the mexican ads I get
<fennec> I'm not using a vpn
<oobiloz> eheheh
<fennec> Uploading... Please Wait
<fennec> Heh not those kinds of ads >.>
<oobiloz> ok
<oobiloz> wher eis ur desktop
<fennec> Still uploading
 * oobiloz waits
<oobiloz> curious to see it before i go
<fennec> connection was reset wile page was loading
<fennec> gah
<oobiloz> oh taht sux
<oobiloz> lol
<oobiloz> well, i gtg, notice me ur desktop if u feel like it
<fennec> no seriously
<fennec> its uploading
<fennec> D:
<oobiloz> that heavy eh
<fennec> I swear its gonna upload
<oobiloz> what did u think of mine
<fennec> i stopped it to upload mine
<fennec> as much speed as I can get lol
<fennec> Upload! go go go!
<fennec> I couldve mailed you my desktop by now
<fennec> Doo-doo doo-doo do do do
<fennec> >jeapardy musiks
<oobiloz> lol
<oobiloz> u on ur starbucks cnxn yes?
<fennec> lol @ this ad http://content.yieldmanager.edgesuite.net/atoms/eb/1e/6c/b0/eb1e6cb01a83d286a004de3f1eb262a.gif
<fennec> Yes I am
<oobiloz> i saw jumping window, didnt' understand a word but "si"
<oobiloz> lol
<fennec> what about "iPad 2!"
<oobiloz> i must have missed it
<oobiloz> i got distracted but reclamor (something) and si
<oobiloz> how big is ur desktop photo
<oobiloz> as bit as an mp3?
<fennec> 1600x900
<fennec> >.<
<oobiloz> tht's not so bad
<oobiloz> i guess?
<fennec> Eh its bad
<fennec> It took 10 secs on a 0.75 cconnection
<fennec> somehow
<oobiloz> ok
<fennec> ohwell I'll load yours at least
<fennec> *but tonight * <dududduduh> *its heavy stuff* DODODDDDOOOOOO DODODODODDOOO DOO
<fennec> DOO DO DOO DOO DO DEW DEW DEW DO DEA DO
<fennec> DODODODODOODODODDODOODO DODODODOODODODDO
<fennec> DOOO DOOO DOOO
<fennec> This has been a text based representation of Slam by Pendulum
<fennec> Your desktops still loading olol
<oobiloz> i'm listnin to a super long song, i dare say i8t'll be over before u load it
<fennec> watt song
<oobiloz> melodica by stimming
<fennec> Never heard of it
<fennec> SO JUST LISTEN AGAIN TO MY MUSICAL DOODLE
<fennec> DODODODODODODO DO DO DO
<oobiloz> it's a different song now
<oobiloz> lol
<fennec> My mind-jukebox has switched songs three times now
<oobiloz> eheh
<fennec> Maybe you should just describe your desktop
<fennec> I see two heads
<fennec> And a bittorent client ;D
<oobiloz> that bad huh
<oobiloz> the heads are pretty
<oobiloz> wait for them to load
<fennec> oh oh oh I can see the shoulders now
<fennec> oh I'm starting to get the arms
<fennec> So hows the weather in your partss
<oobiloz> it's not even a big file
<oobiloz> it's not as cold as other places
<oobiloz> but i find it cold
<fennec> And where are you anywhoo
<oobiloz> ehehe
<oobiloz> southeast asia
<oobiloz> very near equator and i'm complaining about cold and humidity
<oobiloz> u are somewehre in.. mexico?
<fennec> Whereabouts?
<fennec> Oh oh oh I can see another errr interesting part. You know whats below the shoulders
<fennec> xD
<oobiloz> mountain, i live up a mountain where u get big spiders and damp
<oobiloz> and only one isp agreed to give serive
<oobiloz> service
<oobiloz> lol
<fennec> Well we got plenty of people
<fennec> But only one isp
<oobiloz> lol
<fennec> pretty much owns the whole thing besides satellite stuff
<fennec> I'm in socal
<oobiloz> where are u at again?
<oobiloz> socal?
<fennec> but currently in baja mexico going to fly home
<fennec> southern california, us
<fennec> :p
<oobiloz> oh
<oobiloz> am looking at the map
<oobiloz> that far from san fran?
<fennec> Oh I'm at the hips now
<fennec> yes its still going
<fennec> its done!
<fennec> hooray
<oobiloz> wow
<oobiloz> this is the third song
<oobiloz> took three songs for that measly pic to load
<fennec> wait I waited all that time for that
<fennec> olol
<oobiloz> i know
<fennec> my internet speed is good again now
<oobiloz> that took forever
<oobiloz> i wudn't have had ur patience
<oobiloz> i'm looking at pics in wiki, socal looks nice
<fennec> I figure it doesnt matter so
<fennec> I'm in Dana Point
<fennec> Though I hate to say it
<fennec> Just moved from san clemente
<fennec> Dana Point is so fanceh
<fennec> xD
<fennec> So what country are you in
<fennec> and are you originally from there?
<oobiloz> Philippines
<oobiloz> yes, born here
<fennec> You are nt speeking many engrishes
<oobiloz> i iz not?
<oobiloz> ehehe
<oobiloz> what about u, are u originally from socal?
<fennec> I think I'm getting on the plane In a min here
<fennec> so If I suddenly rrraaaaageee quit, You know why
<oobiloz> okies, have a pleasant flight
<oobiloz> and hopefully a better connection when u land
<oobiloz> maybe i'll see ur desktop sometime
<fennec> Hopefully
<fennec> I'll be on soon
<fennec> Hopefully :)
<oobiloz> stay safe
 * oobiloz off for now
<fennec> Might as well leave now
<fennec> cya
<nanotube> easy way to remap capslock to ctrl, via some xubuntu control panel?
<nanotube> is there one, that is? :)
<|multipass|> is xubuntu upgrading pretty flawless? when going from like 11.04 to .10
<techvish81> my default keyboard layout changes automatically to the second layout i've kept , what to do to retain it to en(us)
<techvish81> the keyboard layout switcher plugin in xubuntu is very buggy but still i've managed to do with it, but it has become very annoying to switch the layout everytime i login, even if i've done nothing with it or not have to do anything which requires switching keyboard..
<techvish81> plz help guys!!! i've been helped 2-3 times here and quite optimistic to get answer here after googling and failing to get it working..
<nanotube> techvish81: just be a little patient, everyone's probably out celebrating the new year :)
<nanotube> fwiw, my default layout is dvorak, and i was just looking into using the xkb-plugin to manage the layouts
<techvish81> ok, then .. i will see after sometime,  happy new year to all the guys here who keep helping people
<user____> I'm not sure if this should go here or in the ubuntu channel, but:
<user____> I'm trying to copy an SD card that has xubuntu installed on it but I can't beacuse ubuntu(what I'm running now) says that I don't have permision to read certain files. So how do I go about backing it up?
<bert4389> change the permission on the SD card to whatever user you want to own the data
<bert4389> when you change the permissions you will have to do it as root, i am assuming the file system on the SD card is a linux file system
<bert4389> does that make sense?
<user____> it's xubuntu on the card; change the permisions when i'm booted up IN the card?
<bert4389> you said you are using ubuntu now, and you are trying to backup the sd card right?
<nanotube> can you just run copy with sudo?
<user____> yeah
<user____> :/ i don't know the command to copy files in the terminal
<bert4389> are you trying to back up files on the sd card or the whole file system on the sd card?
<nanotube> sudo cp -R /path/to/sdcard /path/to/target/dir
<user____> the whole file system
<bert4389> the command nanotube just gave you will copy all the files from your SD card to whatever directory you want on your ubuntu hard drive
<user____> alright, thanks; so it would be something like /media/[cards name here]
<bert4389> yes
<nanotube> user____: try "ls -al /media" to see what you have there.
<user____> thanks, it has a long file name
<bert4389> it's probably the UUID if the file system doesn't have a label
<user____> Alright it's a decent way through and seems to be copying fine
<user____> thanks, you guys are life savers
<nanotube> np user____ :)
<user____> I'm gonna hit the sack, happy new year, and let's hope it won't be as grim as it seems.
<multipass> what are the correct permissions for a local lamp stack? just for my use.
<eigoom> I'm on xubuntu
<xubuntu596> hello?
<xubuntu596> Is there anyone?
<xubuntu596> i'm installing xubuntu and find the IRC, so what this IRC can do?
<xubuntu596> it seems get ready i'd go. bye to anyone it may concern
<_Pete_> IRC can deliver your messages to others
<michal_s> Happy New Year for everyone! Greetings from Poland.
<Da|Mummy> why no open in new tab in file browser? :{
<TheSheep> Da|Mummy: thunar does not and will not have tabs
<TheSheep> Da|Mummy: middle-click to open in new window
<TheSheep> Da|Mummy: or use a different file manager if you absolutely can't live without tabs
<lozzy_uk> Hi. Anyone able to give me a hand with a non-working mouse?
<Da|Mummy> wireless?
<lozzy_uk> no, simple P/S2
<lozzy_uk> odd thing is it worked fine under Ubuntu 11.10
<Da|Mummy> only odd thing is that youre able to get it not working
<Da|Mummy> is it plugged in before you turn pc on?
<lozzy_uk> it is
<Da|Mummy> thats about the only thing that could be wrong with it if the mouse actually works, as ps2 doesnt liked to be plugged in while pc is booted
<lozzy_uk> hmm..well I know the mouse is ok cos of Ubuntu, but using Ubuntu Studio I get nada. I do get a cursor centre screen though
<lozzy_uk> which kind of implies it got detected in some way?
<lozzy_uk> thanks anyway Da|Mummy
<xubuntu838> I have a quick question on xubunu versioning
<xubuntu838> I want to install xubuntu on my gf's laptop, but think that the lts version would be better
<xubuntu838> if I install 11.10 and then upgrade to 12 when it's realeased and keep her on that version...
<xubuntu838> will that effectivelty be the lts?
<TheSheep> yes
<xubuntu838> that's what I thought, thanks
<Ryllez89> i have xubuntu and everytime it goes standby a while, it freezes and cant get it working again(have to shut down by force and reboot again)
<mongy> what video driver you got?
<Marzata> Ryllez89: got enough cpu/memory?
<Ryllez89> ATI RADEON
<Ryllez89> my video
<Ryllez89> cpu : core 2 duo
<Ryllez89> memory: 4gb
<mongy> using the free driver or fglrx?
<Marzata> Ryllez89: maybe some screenlock / screensaver?
<Ryllez89> free driver in this moment, but when i open the "additional driver" show the fglrx to me
<Ryllez89> Marzata: the xubuntu 11.10 automatically run the screensaver when i put my computer in screenlock -.-
<Ryllez89> and freeze my computer
<Marzata> Ryllez89: change to only one simple screen saver.
<Ryllez89> i always have to use screenlock
<Ryllez89> where i change it?
<Marzata> Ryllez89: in the settings manager
<Ryllez89> i disable the screensaver now
<Marzata> for lock the screen I use xtrlock
<Ryllez89> Marzata: this xScreenSaver it's a default program?
<Marzata> Ryllez89: seems so, but you can stop it avkoz.
<Ryllez89> avkoz = ?
<mongy> I disable it and just use the power management settings in settings manager.. and ctrl alt del to lock
<Ryllez89> how i can disable it?
<mongy> change the mode to disabled
<Ryllez89> yeah, but the xscreensaver appear when we move the mouse
<Ryllez89> a black screen for login
<mongy> screensaver is disabled, but still uses the app to lock
<Ryllez89> yeah
<mongy> yeah, I'm saying.. it uses it for the locking
<popsch> is there a way to force a reload of the pulse audio modules like 'alsa force-reload'
<fennec> Hallo
<fennec> Eating bacon burrito
<fennec> in the airport
<fennec> flight delayed
<fennec> g2g on the plane
<Marzata> reading Mail http://goo.gl/Yx9VT
<Ryllez89> guys, how i activate the multi user?
<Ryllez89> when i press ctrl alt f7 nothign happens
<TheSheep> Ryllez89: what do you mean?
<mongy> i think he wants another x session
<holstein> Ryllez89: i have a via chipset that TTY's appear to not work on
<douglas> Hello, I'm trying to make a live boot usb thumb drive for xubuntu 11.10
<holstein> douglas: i use unetbootin
<holstein> the main ubuntu iso's can be dd copied... not sure it the xubuntu  ones can
<nanotube> there's also the 'startup disk creator'
<nanotube> which can make a bootable usb from an iso
<michal_s> douglas: I use unetbootin too, it is good tool
<holstein> i forget when i tried that, it failed, and i swore it off... maybe around 9.10?
<douglas> thanks nano,  I've used startup disk creator and get a error message at boot
<nanotube> ah, what kind of error?
<Sysi> holstein: since what version? has dd worked
<michal_s> startup disk creator works great too
<holstein> douglas: you can try fresh formatting the stick, or try another tool
<holstein> Sysi: 11.10
<douglas> should I post it to the paste page?
<nanotube> douglas: well, sure, let's see it, can't guarantee any useful input based thereon, but... go ahead :)
<douglas> brb
<holstein> douglas: i would try formatting the stick before creating it, assuming you havent.. then go from there
<holstein> http://www.ubuntu-corner.com/2011/06/ubuntu-will-be-distributed-as-a-hybrid-image/
<michal_s> douglas: You can try another USB stick. Sometimes There is problem with stick
<nanotube> holstein: ah nice link
<douglas> OK, it's up on paste under 'douglas'
<holstein> douglas: have you tried formatting the stick? before using the creator tool?
<douglas> I set the stick to ext3 with gparted
<nanotube> douglas: got a direct link?
<douglas> a link to the paste?
<holstein> douglas: right.. dont 'set' it.. format it fat32, then try using the tool
<douglas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/789878/
<mongy> I have a usb stick all grub'd up ready and waiting for me to copy an iso to the iso folder. :)
<Sysi> BIOS won't boot from ext3, use fat32 or possibly ext2
<holstein> mongy: hehe... what do you use? just do it manually?.. i set up multiboot
<mongy> manual
<douglas> I'm not sure what we are saying with the word 'set',  I guess I partitioned it as ext3, then erased it, then used start up disk creator to make a 'live' stick with X11.10
<holstein> douglas: right.. take the stick, and format it fat 32... freshly.. right now... then go to the tool and create the bootable stick
<Sysi> select format/erase option in startup disk creator
<douglas> OK, I'll redo the stick as FAT32 and run creator on it
<holstein> dont partition, or 'set'... just format the whole thing
<Sysi> holstein: it actually needs to be partitioned, with msdos partition table and one partition
<douglas> The reason for all this I'm really displeased with gnome3.
<holstein> Sysi: sure.. feel free and elaborate.. im not sure how else to explain it
<Sysi> gnome3 isn't very bad, unity kinda is
<mongy> dd works as well though...
<douglas> what is dd?
<Sysi> mongy: for xubuntu images too?
<mongy> Sysi, umm... only ever done it with ubuntu ones
<Sysi> dd id bit-by-bit copy
<Sysi> dd is*
<douglas> oh...
<mongy> i'm "assuming" (tm) it works the same
<Sysi> holstein: using GPT or partition directly will make booting harder :P
<douglas> I'm wanting to setup separate stick with mint and gentoo to try out.
<douglas> sticks
<nanotube> douglas: some googling doesn't turn up anything useful, maybe a problem with the stick, or how you set it up. try rewipe and repartition as holstein suggests and see if that helps...
<holstein> Sysi: again, feel free and eleborate... im just tryin to say... format the stick
<Sysi> holstein: that's what I'm talking about :D
<douglas> OK holstein, will follow your adivce.
<douglas> thank you all
<holstein> im only suggesting out of experience
<holstein> Sysi: ?
<Sysi> gentoo isn't very much of an experience, chroot and endless compiling for what I know
<nanotube> mongy: so dd if=isofile of=/usbstick/device, works? that's neat
<douglas> I bought 5 4gb sticks from oempc to experiment with different distros
<nanotube> heh
<mongy> nanotube, has for me so far.  I would test it now but all I have is my custom xubuntu iso
<nanotube> well, i'll keep it in mind for the future, mongy ;)
<mongy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604  a handy little guide for booting isos.
<douglas> FAT32 here, here I come.  Back in about an hour.  Thank you all
<Sysi> for some reason one of my three sticks won't boot, two other ones work fine (I've totally wiped them all with dd, repartitioned etc.)
<mongy> some just don't work.
<mongy> had a few sandisk, a couple of maxell and something nameless.  worked ok
<douglas> OK the writing is in progress.  The stick is FAT32, labeled as XBUNTU 32bit, and the ISO is being 'done'
<mongy> anyone know exactly what the hell thunar does for the first 2 seconds while it starts for the first time?   it accesses the network
<TheSheep> mongy: strace it and see
<TheSheep> my guess is that it looks for windows shares
<Sysi> it's actually something with gvfs, not precicely thunar
<mongy> I thought that too..  wonder if I can stop it
<Sysi> do you need network mounting?
<mongy> nope
<mongy> not samba anyway
<Sysi> removing gvfs-backends should help
<mongy> after that, libcdio-paranoia0 now says its up for removing.
<douglas> OK. the stick is done.  will try a reboot now.
<douglas> doug out
<douglas> Gave the freshly done stick a trial boot and got the same error message after the xubuntu splash screen
<holstein> douglas: you can try unetbootin if you like
<mongy> what error?
<holstein> you can confirm the sum of the downloaded iso
<douglas> the error I previously posted on pastebin
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/789878/
<douglas> yes, that's it
<holstein> (initramfs) mount: mounting  /dev/loop1 on /cow failed: invalid argument
<nanotube> did you verify the checksum of the iso?
<mongy> tried just dd?
<douglas> did not verify.  however, the xubuntu blue splash screen comes up just before the error message
<holstein> yup... i would do both.. verify, then dd the iso
<douglas> I guess I'd better request help on verifying the checksum?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<douglas> thanks holstein
<holstein> :)
<mongy> douglas, there's always booting the iso with grub2 also
<mongy> simple enough
<douglas> You guys are geat!
<mongy> format it fat32, mount it and sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/where_its_mounted /dev/sdx (x = your usb device)
<nanotube> douglas: found something?
<nanotube> did checksum match?
<mongy> make a grub.cfg in boot/grub and paste http://pastebin.com/ka5KmddF
<mongy> copy iso to the /boot folder on stick.  make sure naming is correct. job done
<mongy> rinse repeat for other isos
<douglas> still working on that checksun
<mongy> reminds me, gotta get xubuntu isos seeding on my server
<douglas> well, this is interesting:  I used gISOMount on the target, mounted it and asked for the 'Calculate' of the md5sum.  When I tried to mount it the response is 'not an iso file'!  Yet the file ends with .iso.???
<mongy> you md5sum the iso, and I usually md5 check all the files after writing to usb
<mongy> cd /media/whatever then md5sum -c md5sum.txt
<douglas> yes,  I used gISOMount to check the file I downloaded onto my outboard drive.
<Marzata> what is the nmap argument to see the hardw. addresses?
<mongy> you dont need to mount it..      just check the file you got is the same file the internet has.
<douglas> It seems the command line doesn't want to take a directory name with spaces in it:  /media/Boat & Docs/
<mongy> use "
<mongy> or \ escape it
<mongy> dude, just install grub to the stick, make the cfg and copy the iso file.
<aledoni> hello can someone help me figure out how to save battery life?
<douglas> mongy: I'll try getting grub and installing it on the stick.  What is 'make the cfg and copy the iso file'?
<aledoni> I am new to this operating system so I need some help
<holstein> aledoni: AFAIK, there are just some developments in the kernel right now... you can try going back to 10.04, or try some kernels from mainline and help prepare for the future :)
<mongy> when you install grub to it, you'll have a grub folder.  make a grub.cfg file in it with the relevant info, copy the iso to it..
<macman_> hey guys, thanks for this great distro. very low memory usage and fast in virtualbox :-)
<mongy> aledoni, there is a kernel boot paramter that supposedly is a workaround.  I'd have to google it
<douglas> thank you mongy.  I'll give it a go.
<mongy> it's all ^up there
<macman_> how do i search for files on xubuntu?
<nanotube> macman_: ye just switched to xfce myself after giving up on unity. it rocks. :)
<nanotube> macman_: in menu, i see accessories -> search for files
<macman_> not on mine!
<macman_> 11.10 vbox
<Sysi> catfish
<macman_> also +1 for automatic guest tools installtion
<macman_> is that standard on all buntu distros now?
<Sysi> jockey should be on all official derivatives at least
<macman_> i didn't see that on kubuntu for instance, via additional drivers
<mongy> vbox additions are available via jockey
<macman_> ok, thanks mongy, I didn't know what the mechanism was called
<mongy> macman_, are you saying it has the additions loaded already?
<macman_> well it comes up with a prompt via additional drivers
<mongy> macman_, tbh, Ive found the ose additions (in jockey) to work better than the ones I install manually in the latest vbox version
<macman_> asking me that this additional driver is available
<mongy> macman_, ah, ok.
<macman_> however, first time i seen that on a distro
<macman_> better than having to mount guest additions in vbox
<mongy> I've seen it on ubuntu before
<macman_> kubuntu was hell in vbox
<macman_> i use kde now via xubuntu, works better than plasma desktop thats for sure
<mongy> yeah, I wasn't impressed
<macman_> i mainly wanted to have amarok running, what a memory hog!!
<macman_> tho
<macman_> it has loads of cool extra plugins for radio and stuff
<mongy> can have the apps without the whole desktop
<Sysi> but amarok is still memory hog :P
<mongy> heh
<Sysi> rhythmbox and banshee should have nice plugins too
<macman_> heck, it works for the time being :-) after several reboots
<mongy> I prefer my music minimal like audacious.  I have radiotray for that part
<macman_> i think vbox needs several to get it working properly
<douglas> It seems I have 'grub-pc' on this computer.  Although it doesn't seem to show on any of  the Applications' menus, nor does entering 'grub-pc' at the command line appear to do anything.
<macman_> it hard crashed at one point after producing no sound!!
<Sysi> douglas: because it's bootloader, not really application
<macman_> however, after restarting its all working fine now!
<douglas> Sysi: so how do I put it on the stick as per mongy?
<mongy> douglas, format it fat32
<mongy> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/where_its_mounted /dev/sdx (x = your usb device)
<mongy> let me know when that's done
<douglas> mongy:  it has been formatted as fat32
<raevol> hi guys, indicator-messages is not working for me with pidgin, any ideas on how to get the indicator to even show up? the indicator-messages package is installed, but not showing next to the sound indicator on my panel
<Sysi> add it to your panel and maybe log out and back in
<Sysi> indicator-plugin to your panel that is
<raevol> Sysi: i have indicator-plugin on my panel already, i see the volume indicator there
<raevol> Sysi: http://imgur.com/B2hZQ
<Sysi> so, relogin (if you made sure that's not pulseaudio on notification area)
<raevol> Sysi: i have relogged already
<Sysi> I guess you also should check pidgin settings
<Sysi> that wallpaper looks nice, link to just it?
<Sysi> ..I guess it's possible that indicator-plugin doesn't work on vertical panel, try turning it horizontally for a quick check
<raevol> http://stamga.deviantart.com/art/Beautiful-Dream-180306392 is the wallpaper, but for some reason i have a version without the text on it...
<raevol> not showing up when horizontal either :/
<aledoni> can someone help me figure out why i cant spin the hard disk down?
<aledoni> everytime i enable it, it is unchecked when i look again
<holstein> maybe the hardware doesnt support it?
<holstein> i wouldnt worry much about what checkboxes say anyways...
<holstein> see if http://info4admins.com/tips-to-spindown-your-hard-disk-in-debian-or-ubuntu/ is relevant to you
<raevol> Sysi: i switched my theme off of greybird and i am now seeing the message indicator, the the meny ut pops up is the session menu...
<raevol> let me relog
<Sysi> holstein: guide that tells you to turn off syslog in the first step doesn't look very good (for a beginner)
<Sysi> (xfce4-power-manager checkbox should be working trustworthy trough upower)
<holstein> Sysi: cool.. so, when the checkbox fails.. for when/if aledoni returns
<Sysi> I found out that my desktop HDDs didn't work with hdparm and on laptop linux should handle it even without xfce (not 100% sure)
<raevol> k i removed the session indicator, and now the envelope is gone again
<raevol> when i add the indicator-plugin to the panel, i notice that the envelope shows up for an instant, and then disappears again
<raevol> blerg, relogging again
<Marzata> what is wrong with the envelope?
<raevol> screw it, i just removed the whole indicator thing
<Sysi> Marzata: it disappears from raevol's panel
<raevol> now to fix the xubuntu icon theme so the large pidgin icons aren't busted
 * Marzata uses Faenza 
<raevol> Marzata: faneza isn't packaged, is it?
<raevol> ah it's in a ppa
 * mongy uses Faenza Dark
<raevol> faenza doesn't fix the notification area
<mongy> how is it broke?
<mongy> #ubuntu is having a hard time of it with spammers
<raevol> it used to be that when you got a new message, the icon in the notification area would change to show that
<raevol> now it's always the same icon
<raevol> it also used to indicate your status and such
<RokcStar> hey
<RokcStar> what is happening to the ubuntu channel
<Sysi> #xubuntu-offtopic will you
<RokcStar> i am seeing flod bot something
<mongy> sorry
<jjgalvez__> new to xubuntu, I am trying to turn on multitouch on my dell laptop and can't figure out how to do it. any help would be appreciated
<Sysi> jjgalvez__: two finger scroll?
<jjgalvez__> yes thats what I am looking for
<Sysi> jjgalvez__: try running "synclient VertTwoFingerScroll=1" without quotes in terminal
<Sysi> if that works I tell how to make it work after next logout too
<jjgalvez__> nope nothing, under mouse it says that my touchpad is an alps if that makes any difference
<nanotube> jjgalvez__: there are driver issues with the alps touchpads...
<nanotube> i've got a new inspiron with an alps, can't even turn off tap-click or anything.
<jjgalvez__> nanotube: bummer :(
<nanotube> google up the launchpad bug report
<nanotube> there are some workarounds and patches posted
<nanotube> if you're up for tinkering
<jjgalvez__> nanotube: thanks will give that a try
<nanotube> since i use an external usb mouse, i don't much care so i didn't play
<Marzata> got two trackpoints?
<jjgalvez__> I like libreoffice rather than the abiword, is there a simple way to reset all the appropriate mime types to use libreoffice rather than abiwork or gnumeric?
<Sysi> remove abiword/gnumeric
<jjgalvez__> demigod
<jjgalvez__> Sysi: really is that all I need to do, cool
<mongy> sometimes we forget simple things
#xubuntu 2012-12-24
<nashant> Hi guys. I'm trying to get a vnc server set up. Wanted to use x11vnc but all I get is a cursor with a black screen
<shmoove> Where is the default dictionary for xubuntu 12.04?
<shmoove> the executable file I mean
<superluminal6> in XFCE's Settings Manager, in Window Manager, Advanced tab, Double click action is set to Maximize window, as is default.  However, double clicking on the title of windows in xfce doesn't do anything.  I'm using xubuntu 12.10 with a fresh install.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Lover> Hi!
<Lover> How to change screenbrightness in Xubuntu?
<Lover> Power Settings doesn't have that thingy
<baizon> Lover: http://askubuntu.com/questions/108360/how-to-make-xfce-xubuntu-desktop-have-no-brightness-levels
<bartzy> Hello :)
<bartzy> I'm trying to create a keyboard shortcut for volume control
<bartzy> How can I do that ?
<bartzy> With the notify support..?
<bartzy> I'm trying to create a keyboard shortcut for volume control
<bartzy> How can I do that ?
<bartzy> With the notify support..?
<baizon> bartzy: ?
<bartzy> ?
<baizon> are the volume control keys showing progress on the xfce4-volumed ?
<baizon> but the sound isnt getting louder?
<baizon> or do you want custom one?
<xubuntu878> Good  morning everybody. Does anybody how can I customize xfce in such a way: I need to browse open windows by pressing SomeKey+<WindowNumber>. Any ideas?
<sprink> Sorry for my ignorance, admittedly I haven't read much about xubuntu. Does xubuntu keep compatability with ubuntu for the most part? Can I basically use instructions from a ubuntu 12.10 guide, for uxubuntu 12.10?
<sprink> instructions for things like building software that has a lot of depends and suchs
<sprink> I'm downloading it either way. Just curious how close xubuntu stays to mainline ubuntu
<aj_> merry christmas eve everyone... can anyone help me with what I believe is a broken sources.list ?
<aj_> i run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and get 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, etc
<aj_> but I know that I am on a version of xubuntu from 2+ years ago
<sprink> did you run apt-get update first?
<aj_> yes
<sprink> pastebin your source file
<sprink> please
<aj_> http://pastebin.com/11ZKR9Cv
<sprink> doesn't look like you've updated your source file at all
<aj_> i copied in something i found online
<sprink> it's still pointing at 10.10 repos
<aj_> and then in the ubuntu software center i tried to add the universe repo
<aj_> the source file should be updated by hand?
<aj_> or would apt-get update do that normally?
<sprink> It requires manual updating. the source file tells apt-get where to look for updates. If it's old, and pointing to an old version, you won't have any updates available
<Pici> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Pici> That might be of some use ^
<aj_> thank you
<aj_> i updated my source file as directed in that link, and now I am updating xubuntu... thanks again sprink and Pici
<Pici> :)
<sprink> man, xubuntu is pretty sexy. Xfce is a lot sexier then I remember it being a few years ago
<aj_> yea i've got it on an old laptop and I think its runs pretty quick and looks pretty nice
<sprink> It feels like a lightweight window manager, but with menus and panels from kde/gnome
<sprink> really digging it
<aj_> can anyone help me update xubuntu 10.10 to a newer version? in the update manager it doesnt say that a newer version is available
<aj_> nvm got it
<xubuntu782> Hey!
<xubuntu782> Whats up?
<PhoenixSTF> merry xmas ppl :)
<kgb> guys GUFW doesn't even have an icon in Quantal: http://postimage.org/image/fovqzq5ln/ && it's only like in the top 10 programs on the OS; is nobody really maintaining this? :)
<kgb> not to mention its advertized role. :-D
#xubuntu 2012-12-25
<florian> is here somebody who can speak german and help me?
<xubuntu388> Hullo, I recently installed xubuntu 10.0.4 and am wondering if there is a way to make it so my password is not required each time I open the package manager. Thanks
<xellos> I built a pc and it's pretty decked out. I was told not to run Xubuntu because it is "slow" is this true? I really like XFCE interface and I would prefer to have that without compromising speed. So was the report inaccurate or correct?
<pleia2> "slow" isn't exactly a scientific measurement :)
<pleia2> it runs great on my netbook, 1.6ghz w/ 1G of ram
<pleia2> so I can't imagine it would be slow on a machine that's "pretty decked out"
<pleia2> but I guess it depends on what you're comparing it to, lubuntu is faster, ubuntu and kubuntu are slower
<Unit193> AntiX and SliTaz are also so much faster, but this is a "complete desktop"
<xellos> I see. I have just only heard of people using Xubuntu to save old computers I don't see much about how it functions on the not old devices.
<pleia2> I use it on my fastest computer ;)
<rywilly> hello
<pleia2> it's not built for slower computers, it stays out of your way resource-wise so you can use those 16G of RAM to process images rather than draw windows :)
<rywilly> i just tried xubuntu for the first time :)
<pleia2> welcome rywilly
<rywilly> i used Fedora and openSUSE a few years ago.
<xellos> Well thanks for the support.
<pleia2> xellos: sure, good luck :)
<Unit193> xellos: Try a live CD, see for yourself before installing.
<pleia2> liveCDs are slow :P
<pleia2> if you want a speed test, that's really not the way to go
<Unit193> True, gives an idea though, and toram should. :D
<rywilly> this computer has a AMD A10-5800K APU and a 60GB SSD. It's FAST! Literally boots up in a couple seconds and logs in almost instantly.
<rywilly> anything i do in xfce responds instantly
<ForCom5> Greetings Xubuntu!
<rywilly> hello
<ForCom5> Just unbricked my laptop thanks to Linux! I, am one happy clam.
<usr13> bug#867806
<usr13> bug 867806
<ubottu> bug 867806 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "df -h permission denied error" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/867806
<rywilly> i need to by a hard drive for my new computer, any suggestions on which brand/model?
<rywilly> i have a 60GB SSD for the OS, but i want a 500GB-1TB drive for mass storage
<rywilly> SATA III 7200rpm is what i want, but not sure which models are the most reliable
<onlyHuman> seagate black label
<rywilly> what's black label? i've heard of Seagate Barracuda
<onlyHuman> the barracuda has diff versions. red / green / blue / black
<onlyHuman> get the one with the black dot (NOT green dot)
<bourbo> I'm trying to install Xubuntu and I'm having big problems with the open source nVidia drivers with my GeForce 6150. Is there any to install the proprietary nVidia drivers WHILE installing Xubuntu so I can bypass the open source drivers altogether?
<onlyHuman> i dont believe you can in 12.10
<onlyHuman> 12.04 yes
<bourbo> How was it possible under 12.04? What changed?
<onlyHuman> they moved the Additional Drivers to the software updater
<onlyHuman> (moved in 12.10)
<bourbo> I see. The screen corruption makes it impossible to see what I'm doing. Is there a way to modify the ISO to install the driver, or do you think that would be nontrivial?
<onlyHuman> you sure you can. but youll have to wait for some one with more experiance than i
<bourbo> I've got three graphics options and all three are giving me grief under Linux. It's frustrating.
<onlyHuman> have you tried in #nvidia
<onlyHuman> ?
<bourbo> Not yet. I figured it was more an install workaround since the open source driver bug is known and not yet solved.
<onlyHuman> dead there this time any way
<rywilly> onlyHuman, i see, thanks for the info
<bourbo> Another question.
<bourbo> Is there a way to "automate" installing Additional Drivers and then installing the proprietary driver via script? Perhaps I can do it in a text mode shell.
<onlyHuman> && between commands is how i batch script
<onlyHuman> sudo apt-get install blahblah && sudo apt-get install blah-whatever && bash lalala.sh
<onlyHuman> but if you cant see what is going on you may need to modify the sudoers folder to avoid typing the passcode
<rywilly> does this seem like a good drive? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148756
<rywilly> it has a 5 year warranty
<onlyHuman> its not the worlds greatest but it has a decent track record
<onlyHuman> will work great considering you are pairing it with an SSD
<onlyHuman> just remember, it will spin down from inactivity causing momentary system lock-up.
<rywilly> onlyHuman, i was thinking it would be good for it to spin down, because it may not be accessed very often
<rywilly> i have alot of audio files, pictures, and other projects that i may only look at occasionally
<onlyHuman> yeah just wanted to remind you. people often forget after having an SSD for a while
<rywilly> any active projects, i figure i could copy to the SSD for editing
<rywilly> heh, yeah SSD is a new concept for me...
<rywilly> i wasn't sure about getting one, but i decided to try it. It's an Intel, not sure what model, but it's supposed to be one of the faster onces
<onlyHuman> i would advise moving /tmp to ram to extend the life
<rywilly> oh...i was wondering about that
<rywilly> i have 8GB of RAM
<onlyHuman> http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/06/11-tips-to-speed-up-computers-running.html
 * rywilly looks
<rywilly> i'm familiar with how linux works, generally speaking, i've used it a few times over the last 10 years,
<rywilly> but i constantly have to search the internet for how to do this or that in the command console
<rywilly> err terminal
<rywilly> i really want to get away from paying ~$130 for windows
<onlyHuman> my fist broke my hard drive while giving server 2012 a test drive  :(
<rywilly> bummer :( i'v only had 2 hard drive failures in my life, one in the '90s (a 40MB hd, lol) and the second one about 8 years ago, but then after sitting for a year, i was able to copy files off of it one last time
<onlyHuman> i've had tons fail. most were toshiba, fujitsu or WD
<rywilly> oh
<rywilly> funny, i've heard people say to stay away from seagate and only go with WD, lol
<rywilly> i think it depends on the model more than the brand, probably
<onlyHuman> lots of ppl are mad that seagate incorperated in the caymen islands to avoid taxes
<rywilly> i have a samsung 500GB that hasn't had any problems after a couple years
<rywilly> oh
<onlyHuman> seagate got a clue and bought Solyndra's old headquaters and started paying taxes again
<rywilly> o
<rywilly> well...i guess i can't watch netflix while downloading a torrent, hehe
<rywilly> i wish xfce had a better "File Operation Process" dialog :-/ I always thought a file transfer job should show a complete list of what it is going to do, and what it has done, and what over-write options are selected, and success/error status of everything so i can walk away knowing it won't ask me a question 30 minutes later and sit there doing nothing
<onlyHuman> at least its not missing the "Skip All" button any more. now THAT sucked.
<rywilly> heh
<rywilly> you mean, you don't like clicking Skip 1000 times?
<onlyHuman> does this video play?:  http://98.207.221.176/home//index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=50
<rywilly> ehhh...no
<rywilly> but i think i need to reboot
<rywilly> brb
<onlyHuman> k
<rywilly> onlyHuman, have you heard of euphoria? (the programming language)
<onlyHuman> nope
<rywilly> http://openeuphoria.org/
<onlyHuman> just found out about sinatra today as well
<rywilly> oh, i haven't heard of taht
<rywilly> i'm on freenode because the #euphoria channel has been here for years. Found out xubuntu has a channel here, so i thought i'd come in here :)
<pleia2> this is all quite off-topic, can we move this over to #xubuntu-offtopic? :)
<pleia2> (this is actually just a support channel)
<rywilly> ok, sorry about that
<Ronalds_M> Hi everybody
<marsje> how do I get rid of the scrollbars that appear only when you hover over it? I want to get rid of those once and for all...
<Ronalds_M> I'm using XFCE on my ubuntu for a while, or xubuntu... and I miss scale, expose, hot corners effect from compiz
<Ronalds_M> marsje, I think there was this ability in ubuntu tweak app
<marsje> Ronalds_M: it works in both ubuntu and xubuntu? (the "feature" seems to be present in both)
<Ronalds_M> ubuntu tweak-> tweaks-> miscelenous
<Ronalds_M> overlay scrollbars
<Ronalds_M> maybe it works :D
<Ronalds_M> anyway, scale, expose, hot corners without compiz? I founded skippy app, but it doesn't have hot corners
<Ronalds_M> there is telescope app in Arch repositories, but it doesn't work on ubuntu..
<Ronalds_M> looks like I shoud bring this idea to ubuntu forums, or something, cause XFCE is super fast and is wonderfull alternative to unity, but misses expose/scale function you can get in unity with compiz
<smiley1983> I'm maintaining a Xubuntu 12.04 install for someone else. When the wireless is unable to connect, it brings up a wireless authentication dialog. If this is left alone, it brings up more of them, creating a massive stack of windows on top of each other, which appear not to die when you close them because there are so many. How can I prevent it from ever bringing up this authentication dialog at all, and get it to instead continue quietly
<smiley1983> I can go as far as changing the source if necessary, but I'm hoping someone will know a neater solution.
<tomatopotato> I'm getting "error: environment block to small Press any key to continue" any idea why?
<shmoove> In Settings > Mouse and Touchpad, acceleration affects the rate of change of mouse speed, not the actual mouse speed right?
<squirreljedi516> is it possible to have 1 hard drive with xubuntu 12.10 on it and add 5 more hard drives in a raid?
<xubuntu533> Hi, I fell in love with the design of this desktop: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:XFCE-4.10-Desktop.png And this is how I've found my way to Linux. Obviously this is the desktop environment XFCE 12.10 which is the default one of the latest XUBUNTU version. But why do the screenshots on http://xubuntu.org/screenshots/  show a different environment? Thanks
<xubuntu533> (Sorry I meant XFCE 4.10)
<Unit193> xubuntu533: It's the same, just different little default config.  It's even using the same Theme.
<Unit193> (Pretty sure that is even Xubuntu)
<xubuntu533> Unit193: Thanks for the quick response. I am totally new to Linux/Xubuntu. So if I want this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:XFCE-4.10-Desktop.png desktop, I have to download XUBUNTU from http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ But what do I need to do to get exactly the preferred desktop design?
<Unit193> Looks to me like you just have to change the panel layout, no?  Right click panel > Panel > Preferences  or it's in the Settings Manager.
<xubuntu533> Xubuntu is not installed yet, because I first wanted to make sure it's the right installer in order to get the preferred desktop. The status for WIFI looks to me like on ANROID phones and this is mainly why I want to get this desktop design. Also the background picture looks very beautiful; will this picture be on the system afer installing or do I need to get this picture somewhere else?
<Unit193> You'll need to find that somewhere else.
<Unit193> Since most people have their own images they use, the number on the iso is low.
<xubuntu533> OK. Any idea where to find exactly that picture?
<Unit193> I can try to help you find it.
<xubuntu533> This would be very nice, since I've absolutely no clue how to find it.
<Unit193> Hmm... It's not the same, but general idea is: http://www.hdwallpapers.efreez.com/wallpapers/3d-water-drop--1920x1200.jpg  That close enough?
<Unit193> Since most of the image is covered, it is harder to find the exact one, but found several pretty close.
<xubuntu533> Yes this picture looks pretty good. Thank you very much.
<Unit193> Sure!
<xubuntu533> I'll be offline now, but I think I'll have enough questions after installing xubuntu. ;-) Take care!
<Unit193> Have a good one!
<Ronalds_M> hi
<Ronalds_M> who uses skippy here?
<Ronalds_M> really nobody?
<pleia2> never even heard of it
<Ronalds_M> expose/scale app
<Ronalds_M> like mac osx expose
<pleia2> ah
<Ronalds_M> nobody misses it on xfce?
<Ronalds_M> it works with compiz/unity
<Ronalds_M> and it's one feature, I would like to see in xfce
<Ronalds_M> hello again
<Ronalds_M> maybe somebody uses compiz with xfce?
<Ronalds_M> can I run it just for one feature?
<quint> i'm having trouble playing audio via bluetooth from my phone to my desktop
<quint> i'm able to send files
<quint> i can pair as an a2dp device and it's understood on both ends, when i play audio, theres no sound
<quint> halp
<quint> anybody experienced this?
#xubuntu 2012-12-26
<Guest84742> MERRY CHRISTMAS!!
<meh> hello. I am unable to change the wallpaper... I try changing the image, restarting and nothing happens, staturation and so on don't respond either.
<xubuntu377> I don't suppose anyone could help me out installing intel graphics drivers on a netbook?
<xubuntu377> no one? :\
<raytray> xubuntu377, not that I can help, but on the off chance. What's the problem with it?
<xubuntu377> I did a fresh install of Xubuntu, and it installed with a GUI...
<xubuntu377> then it boots in all text
<xubuntu377> it's an Acer Aspire One D270-1806
<xubuntu377> using an intel atom and integrated intel graphics, and I think the problem is a lack of video drivers
<xubuntu377> but i'm not actually sure
<unheeding> something is afoot with my mouse cursor
<unheeding> it's fine on one monitor
<unheeding> but on the other, it appears as a line
<unheeding> now it appears as a ghosty double cursor
<unheeding> at least it's usable
<holstein> unheeding: if it were me, i would try as the guest user, or as another test user
<jerli> hi there...
<Makdaam> hi, how can I disable an optical drive?
<TheSheep> Makdaam: "disable"?
<TheSheep> Makdaam: it's diabled when you are not using it
<Makdaam> TheSheep: I would like to disable it permanently but without the gaping hole effect in the side of my laptop
<Makdaam> it keeps on spinning up when not needed
<Makdaam> for example when launching thunar and it checks for mounted media to show in the sidebar
<TheSheep> Makdaam: just add it to fstab without permissions for your user to mount it
<meh> I am unable to change to the wallpaper for the desktop. Also, I cannot set the desktop icons or saturation... Would anyone have any suggestions? Is this a Nautilus problem?
<meh> Perhaps you are busy... but is anyone on the server?
<TheSheep> meh: xubuntu doesn't use nautilus, if you have nautilus running, then it takes over the desktop and xubuntu cannot manage it
<meh> okay
<meh> thesheep: do you have any suggestions as to where the problem might be coming from?
<meh> I had this problem even after uninstalling Nautilus (I uninstalled it because the wallpaper turned blue, whereas now the wallpaper is simply stuck on one image....)
<TheSheep> meh: make sure that xfdesktop is running
<mnass> hi - how to set standart browser for thunderbird - firefox is set in the xubuntu environment - but thunderbird opens websites allways in chrome
<TheSheep> mnass: check /usr/share/applications/defaults.list for the http default
<mnass> firefox.desktop
<mnass> hmm
<mnass> must be something with thunderbird
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> Im triyng to install xubuntu using usb stick. It shows a blinking line and that's it nothing eler.
<Peyam> it doesnt show any menu or text when I boot the usb
<Peyam> what am I doing wrong?
<TheSheep> Peyam: is that a new computer?
<TheSheep> Peyam: make sure it doesn't have scure boot enabled in bios
<Peyam> scure?
<Peyam> How do I know that?
<GridCube> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Peyam> GridCube: this?
<Peyam> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntu-secured/files/
<Peyam> I want xubuntu not ubuntu
<Peyam> I 'll seee now
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> Im trying to install xubuntu.
<Peyam> And it gives me this eerro
<Peyam> boot/grub2/i386/pc/normal.mod not found
<Peyam> I cant even choose windows.. I have windows 7 beside
<ElderDryas> Does the 64 bit version of 12.04.1 contain (by default) multilibs?
<Peyam> anbody_
<maddernick> ElderDryas: ia32-libs?
<ElderDryas> sorry yes
<maddernick> It does not
<ElderDryas> danke
<PhoenixSTF> does anyone knows how to find the location for the weather Applet?
<Peyam> in Gnome it is under applications launcher
<PhoenixSTF> XFCE and its not where it is, it more like how do I put the location for the weather forecast
<PhoenixSTF> or better yet since the search is not working where can I find the location code?
<ss_haze> firefox vs chromium?
<PhoenixSTF> Blond vs Redhead?
<ss_haze> why not both ? :D
<PhoenixSTF> there you go
<PhoenixSTF> :)
<mario_> hello all, i have one problem, i think that you can help me, i have broken my /usr/share/applications/defaults.list, can anyone send me original default file ?
<mario_> i have xubuntu 12.10
<mario_> can anyone help me?
<PhoenixSTF> mouse, try installing a virtual machine
<PhoenixSTF> none of us has got the default!
#xubuntu 2012-12-27
<randomninja> hey. I'm installing Xubuntu 12.10, and it's been stuck on 'Copying installation logs...' for almost an hour now. Anyone has any idea why/how to fix it?
<donnie> I'm installing the Xubuntu-Desktop to my Ubuntu. When finished. Would it be safe to switch over to the xfce awesome of things, and remove the gnome without issue?
<heoyea> sure
<donnie> So I can 'convert' my ubuntu install over to basically a Xubuntu? Since UNetBootin seems to be frying my flashdrives
<heoyea> just ude dd command if u need to make a live usb
<heoyea> use*
<donnie> No clue how to do that
<donnie> I love xfce and xubuntu. It's the best I've ever used. And I really wanna go back
<heoyea> o
<heoyea> install xubuntu then
<well_laid_lawn> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<donnie> so this is basically a guide to 'convert'? :D
<heoyea> remove junk basically
<donnie> Since I'm installing xubuntu-desktop. I can edit the command and remove the apt-get install xubuntu-desktop right?
<donnie> Wait no. I remember if it's installed. It'll just say it's installed and up to date. Now.. does this damage any personal files?
<heoyea> no ur porn files are safe
<donnie> :D yay.... jk jk
<ipchained> Happy holidays all
<donnie> Wow this takes a really long time
<donnie> Now I restart right?
<b3nj> hi
<b3nj> how to change brightness in xfce?
<Guest61483> Ok. so I tried the psychocat switch to xubuntu. And now it won't load. However I'm on a live version of xubunut. and the installer keeps crashing. From here. Can I fix the boot problem?
<Guest61483> No one knows?
<well_laid_lawn> where does it fail at?
<Guest61483> it goes pas the xubuntu splash, then nothing comes up at all
<Guest61483> blank screen
<well_laid_lawn> might have more info if you disable the splash
<well_laid_lawn> you didn't remove the graphics driver?
<Guest61483> Nope. I followed the psychocat site about removing ubuntu and installing xubuntu clean
<Guest61483> copied and pasted his provided command
<well_laid_lawn> at the grub menu edit the kernel to remove splash
<Guest61483> Or press esc and get info?
<well_laid_lawn> s/kernel/kernel line/
<well_laid_lawn> you need to find where it fails at so do whatever you need to to get that info
<well_laid_lawn> reading the boot text is easiest afaik
<Guest61483> Then I shall come back... Cause i'm trying install a fresh from disk xubuntu 12.04 and the installer fails everytime
<well_laid_lawn> checked the disk?!md5
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Guest61483> Have not
<Guest61483> So on live can I do that md5 command thing through terminal and see what shows on the hd?
<well_laid_lawn> should be a menu entry for checking it
<Guest61483> Im really not this advanced
<well_laid_lawn> when you boot the live cd there should be a menu entry for checking/verifying it
<well_laid_lawn> been ages since I've seen a live cd
<Guest61483> On this version it's only try it, or install it
<Guest61483> I have all my docs backed up. I'm perfectly fine if I have to just wipe/format this drive and install fresh.. that's not an issue. but if the installer fails copying. I don't know what to do
<well_laid_lawn> why not just fix the installed xubuntu's boot problem ?
<Guest61483> I could. How do I do that and from where?
<well_laid_lawn> first we have to find out why it doesn't boot
<Guest61483> Ok. and I can find that out by esc at splash. and seeing where it stalls? Sorry for asking. I've never been faced with this issue
<well_laid_lawn> yep try that
<Guest61483> Will do. I will remove said disk. find out. And be back
<well_laid_lawn> if it goes to a blank screen you'll have to be quick to see the last bit of text
<shmoove> How can I add things to my system tray?
<well_laid_lawn> like what kind of things?
<well_laid_lawn> apps should have an option for that
<well_laid_lawn> if they can be added there
<shmoove> well_laid_lawn: right now I'm trying to switch from xfce4 panel to tint2. The systray is showing in tint2, but only the power manager icon is showing. I want to add JUPITER into that tray so it's icon shows as well.
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know what jupiter is - does it have an option to show in the system tray?
<shmoove> It shows up in the indicator plugin part of the xfce4 panel but upon clicking it's icon, there's no preferences/options button
<shmoove> It's similar to power manager
<well_laid_lawn> found the sourceforge page for it - says it should automatically end up n the tray
<well_laid_lawn> might have to check your tint config
<Guest84038> It tells me to run fsck. But then when I try and let it load /log in. It tells me to log in. I type my user name and password. It comes back saying it's wrong
<shmoove> well_laid_lawn: I have :S
<well_laid_lawn> Guest84038: you should run fsck when the partitions aren't mounted e.g. from a live cd
<Guest84038> Ok. I'm on live. How do I do that
<well_laid_lawn> e2fsck /dev/sda#    replace sda# with the root partition dev
<Guest84038> And how do I find that exact number?
<well_laid_lawn> it should have said the command to run when it said you needed to run fsck
<Guest84038> so probably sda1
<well_laid_lawn> iirc it always mentions   e2fsck -a /dev/sda#
<well_laid_lawn> make sure it isn't mounted by running   mount   and checking the output
<Guest84038> Actually I could look on gparted and see what it's labeled as
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<Guest84038> Yes sda1
<Guest84038> I must have r/w access
<well_laid_lawn> tried sudo ?
<Guest84038> yeah just now and it says it's clean
<Guest84038> but yet won't let me in
<well_laid_lawn> do you have a seperate /home partition?
<Guest84038> I have 2. the normal and the swap
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Guest84038> ext4, extended, and swap
<Guest84038> so 3
<well_laid_lawn> since the fsck passed ok try booting in, check for errors  and type the password carefully
<Guest84038> well it tells me my user name is wrong
<Guest84038> And I know my user name. I use the same one for everything
<Guest84038> localhost log in is what it said exactly
<well_laid_lawn> shouldn't say that - should be mentioning the computer's hostname
<Guest84038> Ok. It does say localhost@ something local
<well_laid_lawn> can you mount the partition and check in /home for your folder
<Guest84038> From live?
<well_laid_lawn> yep do you have an icon for the partition on the desktop?
<Guest84038> yes and the righ click option to moutn
<Guest84038> mount*
<well_laid_lawn> mount and browse to it in the file manager
<Guest84038> Mounted, opened, looking at my home folder
<well_laid_lawn> it might be failing because gdm was removed and not replaced with lightdm <- guess
<Guest84038> So is there a fix while 'live'
<shmoove> if I were to download and install something, say tint2, would I be alerted by the update manager if it wasn't the most recent version?
<Unit193> Well, you should pull it from the repo, that way it'll get updates and all.
<Unit193> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Guest84038> So I take it no one knows how to get this fixed? Live kind of sucks and I really don't wanna get on windows again
<shmoove> Unit193: I just did sudo apt-get install tint2 in terminal and it installed...is it possible that it isn't the most recent version...?
<Unit193> Guest84038: I haven't read most of what you tried, so sorry.  Have you tried  `touch /forcefsck`  on the root partition?
<Unit193> shmoove: Yes, what is in the repos isn't always up to date.
<shmoove> Unit193: now that i've installed it, is it possible to update it?
<shmoove> Or to try to update it, maybe to see if it's even necessary?
<Unit193> As long as your sources are up to date, you don't need to update it right after installing. :)
<Unit193> sudo apt-get update will update   your sources.
<Guest84038> Unit193 should I do that while mounted on live or unmount and do it.. I don't know what that tech stuff is. I've never had this happen
<Unit193> Guest84038: You have to do that to the root of your harddrive (So /) but you can change the command so you don't have to be in the system or chroot in.
<Guest84038> Unit193 so would you mind walking me through it while I'm on a live disk?
<Unit193> Guest84038: I can try.  Open thunar, see the disk name on the side?  Click that.  After you see the files, right click and hit new file, name that file forcefsck
<Guest84038> I am on a live cd of xubuntu 12.04 and I don't see thunar
<Unit193> Thunar is the file manager, so you can click on any folder to open it.
<Guest84038> Any folder I'm browsed to my filesystem, looking at my home folder
<Unit193> Guest84038: Needs to be the root folder, so if your home is /home/user2, you need to be in /
<Guest84038> My Root folder has an X on it
<heoyea> death then
<Guest84038> When I righ click anywhere I don't get a new file option
<heoyea> killall thunar
<Guest84038> So what do I do :d
<Guest84038> I just want my linux drive back
<Unit193> Guest84038: You need to open it as root, or right click > open terminal here and paste that command: sudo touch /forcefsck
<Guest84038> So anywhere in the drive file manager, select open terminal and pase that?
<Guest84038> And here's my folders. I have root with an X over it. and I have a usr
<Guest84038> I'm gonna swich to windows for a bit. I'll bbl.. I need to rest my head
<SS_haze> happy season holidays, and double click on title bar is not working
<SS_haze> please help me :D
<SS_haze> with double click, in unity it usually maximise or minimise apps
<SS_haze> in xfce it doesn't do anything
<Yotson> try a single click? seems to work here or i don't understand your question. :)
<Yotson> ah, you said titlebar, not the taskbar.
<SS_haze> yes yes
<SS_haze> I really need this feature
<SS_haze> or maybe it is compiz feature
<SS_haze> and xfce is in dark ages
<well_laid_lawn> tried dragging the window to the top of the screen
<well_laid_lawn> or a side
<SS_haze> I know
<SS_haze> but I like double click
<well_laid_lawn> edit the keyboard shortcuts then
<SS_haze> seriously how to add mouse double click
<SS_haze> I just crashed this window in unexpected way lol
<SS_haze> bump
<SS_haze> how to add double click on title to maximise/minimise
<SS_haze> ?
<SS_haze> :D
<ss_haze> anybody knows some awesome widget that shows all kind of information on desktop
<Catbuntu> Conky
<haze_ss> best alternative dock for xfce?
<anh> hi. i am looking for xubuntu 11.04 for my old computer, but cannot find it
<anh> the link to cdimage.ubuntu.com is dead
<peyam> hi
<peyam> Im trying to make a usb creator
<peyam> It doesn't work
<peyam> no application works properly
<peyam> please anybody help me make a usb stick
<peyam> no program works properly
<GridCube> peyam, what is an usb creator?
<peyam> GridCube: Trying to make abootable usb
<peyam> live usb
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> just use unetbootin
<peyam> doesn't work
<peyam> :(
<GridCube> format the usb using gparted
<peyam> how should I do that?
<GridCube> go to the mouselogo > system > Gparted
<GridCube> if you dont have gparted on the system menuy
<peyam> what should I format it do?
<GridCube> you have to install it
<GridCube> format it to fat32
<peyam> have installed it
<peyam> yes
<peyam> and then?
<GridCube> then try unetbootin again
<GridCube> formating will delete it completely and fix some errors
<peyam> Wait
<GridCube> waiting
<peyam> GridCube: I installed xubuntu on my computer
<peyam> once
<peyam> and it says " /boot/.../normal.mod couldnt be find
<GridCube> that sounds like a grub error
<peyam> yes
<GridCube> get a live session running and run boot-repair
<GridCube> !boot-repair
<GridCube> !bootrepair
<peyam> on the grub?
<GridCube> no on the live session
<peyam> whrere?
<GridCube> it will fix grub
<GridCube> from the live session
<peyam> on live usb?
<GridCube> from the liveusb yes
<GridCube> from any live session
<peyam> GridCube: should I open the terminal of the live usb live and type !bootrepair?
<GridCube> peyam, see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<GridCube> peyam, that link will explain lengthly
<peyam> yes
<peyam> so I open the terminal in the live usb
<peyam> and follow the link?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> read the link now
<peyam> I cant go in to xubuntu
<peyam> becouse of the grub error
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> you will be using a live session when using boot-repair
<GridCube> please read the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<GridCube> it explains
<peyam> yes
<peyam> I will do that
<GridCube> :)
<peyam> being strugelling with this in two days
<GridCube> :)
<peyam> GridCube: still problem :(
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> peyam, the problem is with the liveusb or with boot-repair?
<baizon> hi, i have a question. I've changed my default file browser from thunar to nautilus. Now when i try to open for example a text file the file browser opens instead of the file. When i set thunar as default the file opens directly. Any idea how to fix it?
<hero616> maybe you can try to set the default program to open it.
<GridCube> i would bet that thunar calls exo-open and nautilus doesnt
<GridCube> i dont know whats the replacement for exo-open on gnome tho
<baizon> GridCube: yes i think thats it
<baizon> hmm ok
<GridCube> xdg-open?
<GridCube> or gnome-open
<baizon> where do i have to set it?
<GridCube> beats me, you might have to ask on a gnome channel
<baizon> ok
<baizon> thanks
<GridCube> no problem. sorry for not being of better help
<baizon> GridCube: http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.com/2012/04/fix-gnome-opengvfs-open-open-nautilus.html
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> I can get usb bootable to work
<GridCube> :D great
<Peyam> It doe'nt boot the usb
<Peyam> GridCube: it doesnt boot it
<Peyam> shows nothing
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> :| are you sure unetbootin its working properly?
<Peyam> cant'
<GridCube> or that your pendrive its fine?
<Peyam> grid I tried usb-creator-gtk and it works fine
<Peyam> yes it works good
<Peyam> I did change someting in the bios last time I wanted to install it
<Peyam> and it worked
<GridCube> Peyam, does your machine use uefi or bios?
<Peyam> Now I don't remember what that was
<Peyam> uefi
<GridCube> oooooooooooooooooooooo
<GridCube> great
<GridCube> !uefi | Peyam
<ubottu> Peyam: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<GridCube> we should have started there XD
<Peyam> I have both windows an xubuntu and I have very important stuff in windows
<Peyam> I should have them
<GridCube> Peyam, yeah, uefi can be a real real real pain
<GridCube> please read the article i just passed you, it should guide you, i havent ever installed on uefi yet
<Peyam> GridCube: Should I now download ubuntu secure?
<GridCube> not really Peyam
<GridCube> read the uefi manual from ubuntu/community Peyam https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<GridCube> baizon, that sounds like a nice hack :)
<Peyam> I dont have any secure boot
<Peyam> Ive chaecked that
<Peyam> Im 100% sure
<Peyam> GridCube: I use AsrockH67M and it doesn have any option for secure boot
<GridCube> Peyam, not all uefi have secure boot, but then again i dont understand uefi
<GridCube> i just dont understand how it works
<GridCube> you might have to wait for someone smarter
<Peyam> I will try this time again
<Peyam> if it didnt work I will change back to Fedora
<GridCube> sorry about that
<nyRednek> how would one install gpa on precise?
<holstein> nyRednek: gnu privacy assistant?
<holstein> nyRednek: assuming that is what you are asking about.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto "GPA is available in the "Universe" repository"
<Peyam> GridCube: I guess I know
<nyRednek> holstein, it isn't in the universe repo for precise
<Peyam> I should change the partition name to sdb an not sbd1
<Peyam> How do I change the name of the partition?
<GridCube> Peyam, ahm... you have to give it to the program you are using to install
<GridCube> but Peyam what do youmean?
<Peyam> Grid I saw somewhere that the parttion label should e Live
<nyRednek> if you'll notice, it's available for 11.10, 12.10, but not 12.04
<Peyam> and the name of partition should be sdb
<GridCube> also, for what i understand uefi boots need to have a small partition at the first part of the disk to store the partitions tables and whatnots
<Peyam> and nothing else
<GridCube> Peyam, again, sorry but i dont understand your needs :( boot-repair should fix those issues though
<GridCube> thats about the only thing i know about uefi
<holstein> nyRednek: is that what you are looking for?
<Peyam> GridCube: I want to know how to chnage the partition name to sbd
<Peyam> the current name is sdb1
<Peyam> and it should be sdb without anynumber
<jiwan> hey is there any way to access irc channel when my os crash?
<GridCube> Peyam, sdb1 its the partition name, sdb its the whole disk name
<nyRednek> holstein, it's the program, but it isn't in the 12.04 repo
<GridCube> !irssi | jiwan
<ubottu> jiwan: irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<GridCube> !webchat
<jiwan> but does i open irssi without opening os
<GridCube> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<holstein> nyRednek: it being "gnu privacy assistant" ? correct? that is what you are trying to install? in 12.04? 23bit or 64?
<nyRednek> 32 bit
<GridCube> jiwan, if you can get to a tty yes
<GridCube> you dont need a graphical enviroment for irssi
<GridCube> but if you cant get that either, you can log in using the webchat or another irc program from other machine
<jiwan> tty means terminal
<jiwan> i am using mobile broadband, how to enable it using terminal?
<nyRednek> jiwan, usb dongle or mifi?
<jiwan> it is mobile
<jiwan> and it is nokia 5233
<jiwan> please help me sir?
<holstein> jiwan: you might not be able to
<GridCube> jiwan, there are irc programs for symbian, well, for java
<GridCube> jiwan, this just works; http://jedirc.wen9.net/
<GridCube> and this is paid, so i never tried it http://store.ovi.com/content/270000
<fornax> I need serious help. I think the latest update broke something really bad. My windows are really messy, without the titlebar. IT is just gone and I can't open the Window Settings.
<fornax> Does anyone have any idea or something what could have happened? The desktop folder placement also changed and instead of 2 workplaces, only 1 shows in the taskbar.
<fornax> I am really worried about my data as I was doing a backup of things.
<fornax> Thunar broke I think.
<fornax> Does anyone know how to troubleshoot or something?
<fornax> No one?
<fornax> Anyone here? I really need serious help.
<fornax> I am running into some very weird errors.
<holstein> fornax: just ask
<Ronalds> If I installed XFCE on Ubuntu 12.10
<Ronalds> is it safe to remove unity
<Ronalds> with synaptic?
<Ronalds> anyone done this?
<holstein> Ronalds: i would look and see what else is wanting to be removed.. i would notice the size on disk and see if it really matters.. i have done both
<holstein> there is a great tech tip "if it ain't broke"
<Ronalds> for example unity webaps service was running
<holstein> Ronalds: then remove it... just notice what else is getting removed
<Ronalds> zeitgeist?
<Ronalds> it's for file searching?
<TheSheep> no, for logging
<TheSheep> I think
<holstein> http://linuxaria.com/howto/how-to-remove-zeitgeist-in-ubuntu-and-why?lang=en
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/45548/disabling-zeitgeist
<Ronalds> so I wanted to remove that
<Ronalds> webapps thing, and it came with unity
<holstein> Ronalds: check out my links i found for you above
<Ronalds> lol
<Ronalds> yeah
<Ronalds> zeitgeist-daemon --quit sudo apt-get --purge autoremove activity-log-manager-common activity-log-manager-control-center zeitgeist zeitgeist-core zeitgeist-datahub sudo rm -fr {/root,/home/*}/.local/share/zeitgeist
<Ronalds> this works?
<holstein> Ronalds: just read what else is getting effected by that command
<Ronalds> I once got from KDE removing to plain unity, to not even starting anything
<Ronalds> wasn't good feeling
<Ronalds> ok lets try this one
<Ronalds> :D
<holstein> Ronalds: thats why i suggest noticing what else is on the list for removal.. i have done that as well.. i have also carefully successfully removed what i wanted. i usually just leave working systems alone thought these days
<Ronalds> that is one of the linux problems basicly
<holstein> Ronalds: not getting a working system?.. seems like you have it working fine "out of the box"
<Ronalds> yeah, I'm having problems with tweaking mania
<holstein> i usually tweak a VM... virtualbox with saved snapped shots names "before i broke anything"
<Ronalds> so zeitgeist went down normally
<Ronalds> AInt nobody got time for dat :D
<Ronalds> what is ubuntu geoip provider
<Ronalds> ? :D
<holstein> Ronalds: http://askubuntu.com/questions/142581/is-ubuntu-geoip-geoclue-used-for-tracking
<Ronalds> yeah I googled
<Ronalds> looks like ubuntu really is spyware
<Ronalds> :D
<Ronalds> Stallman was right
<holstein> yeah?.. thats for geospatial awareness... more for mobile space
<Ronalds> just joking
<holstein> Ronalds: cool.. carry on with jokes in the OT channel.. #xubuntu-offtopic
<Ronalds> sorry
<holstein> Ronalds: no worries.. thats what the OT channel is for :)
<Ronalds> still looks like removing unity is unsafe
<Ronalds> cause, it carries lightdm thingy
<Ronalds> and I wouldn't wan't to wake up without entrance..
<link0r> hi guys, i have xubuntu 12.04? or 11.10? with 4 desktops, i was wondering how do you change the wallpaper on each desktop?
<link0r> 4 workspaces* i mean
<GridCube> i dont think you can do that
<kgb> link0r: lsb_release -a
<link0r> all workspaces share one wallpaper?
<kgb> and yea, probably
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/75998/is-it-possible-to-have-a-different-background-for-each-workspace  link0r it's possible with Ubuntu, nothing found so far for xubuntu though
<link0r> :( thansk bazhang
<bazhang> wallpapoz supposedly provides that function, but I dont see that in the repos
<Zelouille> link0r: I've missed the conversation. Do you want one wallpaper different for each workspace ? I've seen that on Xubuntu Voyager... (but only by switching workspace via a widget on the desktop, i think)
<link0r> Zelouille: yeah, one wallpaper on 4 different workspaces
<link0r> it makes me sad that they have the ability to ALLOW 4 workspaces but cant change wallpapers on each? it seems so basic in nature
<ironhoof> Ok after trying myself about a dozen times reading several forums, I still cannot install Xubuntu on my 500GB HDD, somehow the EFI system changes the drive format back to how it was previously.
<ironhoof> The system doesn't have an option to turn EFI off. Does anyone know how to get it to install. The entire Linux system install, but grub appears to be non existant.
<GridCube> ironhoof, you need to make a small partition at the begining of the disk for the uefi's mbr equivalent
<GridCube> !uefi | ironhoof
<ubottu> ironhoof: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ironhoof> Yea I have read all about the GUUID, and all that, but I will give this a read too, and see.
<holstein> Ronalds: you might prefer installing the xubuntu-desktop metapackage
<jesue> i need to format my sda4 drive, but how i don't know?
<holstein> jesue: i use gparted
<jesue> but i wanna use terminal?
<jesue> bcs i love it
<holstein> jesue: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17001/how-to-format-a-usb-drive-in-ubuntu-using-gparted/
<jesue> hey frn , i do not wanna gui mode
<jesue> any way in cui mode
<holstein> jesue: plenty of ways
<holstein> jesue: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive#Command_Line_Partitioning for example
<holstein> jesue: http://ylimz.blogspot.com/2011/10/format-drive-ubuntu-command-line.html
<holstein> jesue: i suggest gparted..
<jesue> thank u holstein
<jesue> you provide me a very usefull information
<shmoove> Is it possible to have the middle mouse button "scroll" like in windows?
<shmoove> in xubuntu
<shmoove> When you click with the middle mouse button and it brings up something that allows you to scroll with the mouse in all directions
<shmoove> $ Xephyr :1 -ac -br -noreset -screen 1152x720 &
<shmoove> $ DISPLAY=:1.0 awesome -c ~/.config/awesome/rc.lua.new
<shmoove> $ Xephyr :1 -ac -br -noreset -screen 1152x720 &
<shmoove> $ DISPLAY=:1.0 awesome -c ~/.config/awesome/rc.lua.new
<shmoove> oops, sorry that was a mistake
<Zelouille> shmoove: There's an option for that in Firefox. But i don't know something like this for the whole desktop.
<kgb> .. formatting needs a dialog with all of the options for a drive, it's like basic stuff for the 21st century
<kgb> :)
<mchammer> hi and question: has anybody an idea how i could pin a window (for example vlc) to all workspaces and so that it always has the highest z-index?
<mchammer> i wanna watch some video while working
<mchammer> and only have one monitor :F
<torax> mchammer: im not sure what you mean but you can "show on every desktop"
<mchammer> i got 4 workspaces (on with my IDE, on with my browser, one for chatting...) and i do switch a lot between them. but i want to have a programm or window to be pinned to all that workspaces, so that it is always visible and always on top of all other windows and also always at the same location.
<mchammer> so that for example i can pin vlc to the top right corner.. some small window and it doesn't matter on which workspace i am, it is on all of them
<mchammer> or it does move when switching to another workspace
<mchammer> would be okay too
<mchammer> *one
<shmoove> Zelouille: would it be in about:config?
<Zelouille> mchammer: right click on the window-border/titlebar and check something like "Always on top" and "Always on the visible workspace"
<mchammer> whoa, that's easy :D works fine. thx!
<Zelouille> shmoove: probably, but that's in the preferences too. Preferences > Advanced > General tab > Browsing > use auto-scrolling
<Zelouille> mchammer: you're welcome.
<shmoove> Zelouille: thank you
<Zelouille> shmoove: enjoy! That's a usefull setting with pen tablet.
<kyuubi> Pen tablets are cool.
<haze__> anybody know how to fix vlc screensaver bug?
<haze__> my matrix uber haxor wallpaper, seems to come up, even thought vlc should disable it
<lop-plop> "There is not enough room on the disk to save /tmp/WIM2NpTe.part." when saving a file with Firefox. i have 2GB available (2.7 free) on "/" and 3 GB free RAM. i have already emptied out the trash and "/tmp" ("/tmp" exists in ramfs)
<Catbuntu> And how big is the file?
<link0r> i cant seem to get compiz to work with xubuntu so i can change my desktop wallpapers, anyone know of any solutions?
<lop-plop> the file is 49 MB sorry
<lop-plop> compiz doesnt work well on xfce.
<link0r> any solution to trying to get different wallpapers on different workspaces?
<well_laid_lawn> !compiz | link0r
<ubottu> link0r: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<link0r> i was told compiz doesnt work well with XFCE is there something else i can use that isnt compiz that could fix it?
<lop-plop> compiz works
<lop-plop> just not as great as it does on other window managers
<well_laid_lawn> compiz is a window manager quit making things up
<well_laid_lawn> it works fine in xfce
<lop-plop> im making things up? thats something that gets passed around in here on a daily basis and i've seen problems with it myself. sorry for passing along the info
<well_laid_lawn> that's not right
<lop-plop> ^^ what he said
<well_laid_lawn> people with compiz issues get directed to #compiz
<well_laid_lawn> it works fine with xfce
<lop-plop> any ideas for this one?  "There is not enough room on the disk to save /tmp/WIM2NpTe.part." when saving a 49MB file with Firefox. i have 2GB available (2.7 free) on "/" and 3 GB free RAM. i have already emptied out the trash and "/tmp" ("/tmp" exists in ramfs)
<link0r> im still here ill have to check out the other channel later im reading that website ubottu sent me
<xubuntu095> hi
<xubuntu095> i have a problem whit the internet plugin in the 12.10
<lop-plop> which?
<xubuntu095> i can not see the pigme plugin
<xubuntu095> i seach in internet but i cant found anythink
<xubuntu095> sorry to my bad english im from Argentina
<lop-plop> and are you on the device you are having trouble with?
<xubuntu095> yes
<xubuntu095> i have the same problem in my 2 computers
<xubuntu095> i didnt have the problem in xubuntu 12.04
<lop-plop> do you connect with a wire or through the air?
<xubuntu095> now with wifi
<lop-plop> okay so let me see if i understand. you are typing to me on the problem computer right now which is getting online through the air. you are able to talk to me but when you open a web browser like firefox or chrome it says it cant find anything. have you always connected with wifi?
<xubuntu095> no
<xubuntu095> mi problem is
<xubuntu095> that in xubuntu 10.04 i have the plugin of pigin but now i dont have this
<lop-plop> ah ha
<xubuntu095> the plugin indicaqtor did show this
<lop-plop> try pasteing this into the command console: sudo apt-get install pidgin && sudo apt-get install pidgin-plugin-pack
<xubuntu095> no
<xubuntu095> not apear
<xubuntu095> don't show
<lop-plop> error saying can not find?
<xubuntu095> i restart the computer and nothing
<xubuntu095> no
<xubuntu095> install all ok
<xubuntu095> but did't show the on the top
<xubuntu095> in the plugin indicator
<lop-plop> firefox top bar poped down saying a plugin is required?
<xubuntu095> no
<xubuntu095> the top menu of the panel
<xubuntu095> near the time
<lop-plop> oh
<lop-plop> is there and icon for it in the app menu in internet?
<xubuntu095> yes
<lop-plop> you clicked on that and it did not open?
<lop-plop> nothing happened?
<xubuntu095> the program open
<xubuntu095> i will show you a pcture
<lop-plop> k
<xubuntu095> http://blog.desdelinux.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Indicator_Plugin.png
<Zelouille> xubuntu095: http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1210-quantal-quetzal/ #2
<lop-plop> you on 12.04? was this an upgrade from 10.04?
<lop-plop> have you already run updates? because that thing you linked is broken in 12.10
<xubuntu095> i format and install the 12.10
<lop-plop> yeah that thing does not work in 12.10.  i run pidgin now and that envelope is not there as it does not work (unless it has been fixed and i have not heard)
<lop-plop> pidgin should be working though
<lop-plop> i have pidgin open right now
<xubuntu095> ok
<xubuntu095> me too
<faryshta> I accidentlally deleted gnome-network-manager. How can I connect to ethernet using terminal?
<xubuntu095> but not the plugin
<xubuntu095> well
<xubuntu095> thenk for the help
<xubuntu095> thank sorry
#xubuntu 2012-12-28
<Zelouille> faryshta: I don't really know... Maybe try : ifup eth0
<faryshta> Zelouille: unknown instance eth0
<well_laid_lawn> have a look at   ifconfig -a   to find out what it's called
<Zelouille> faryshta: yup, check the name with "ifconfig", or try "ifup -a". All your interfaces will be turned ON.
<faryshta> Zelouille: ifup -a doesn't show any result
<Zelouille> faryshta: and what does "ifconfig -a" return ?
<Zelouille> faryshta, sell_laid_lawn: Maybe "ifup" does need a "sudo" ? I don't know.
<Zelouille> well_laid_lawn*
<faryshta> Zelouille: yup I used sudo but I get no errors or anything
<xubuntu227> quick question: what command do i use to discover whether my hardware is 32 or 64-bit?
<Zelouille> !64bit | xubuntu227
<ubottu> xubuntu227: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. Consider using 64-bit if your memory ussage exceeds 4GB. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<Zelouille> xubuntu227: look for "How to Check"
<xubuntu227> no way to query your system so it will tell you?
<xubuntu227> sorry,  your note re "how to check" came just before i hit send re "query"
<xubuntu227> will do as "how to check" advises, thx
<xubuntu227> hmmm. article says run "grep --color=always -iw lm /proc/cpuinfo" etc so i did that and got no response whatsoever
<well_laid_lawn> "If this command returns lm (Long Mode) as one of the flags, then your processor is capable of 64-bit. "
<well_laid_lawn> nothing like reading to find out stuff ;)
<Zelouille> xubuntu227: If you want something more verbose : if [[ $(sed -n '/flags/{/lm/ p;q}' /proc/cpuinfo) ]] ; then echo "Compatible 64 bits" ; else echo "Non-compatible 64 bits" ; fi
<Zelouille> xubuntu227: well, it's french, but you should understand.
<xubuntu227> apologies, well_laid_lawn and Zelouille, walked away and now no time to pursue matter. until another day then and thanks. over and out.
<Enmity> Hi, I am a new linux user using xubuntu.  I inserted a usb drive and copied over photos but when I got to the photo shop they were not on the drive.  Now that I am back home and checked on the drive they are there again.  Am I going mad or can only xubuntu see the files it copies onto the drive?
<sgtmcc> Enmity: what file format are the photos in?
<Enmity> sgtmcc, just normal .jpg
<sgtmcc> Ive never had an issue copying from linux to a thumbdrive and having it read by anything else, unless it was not properly unmounted
<Enmity> sgtmcc, and the usb drive is just normal fat32
<sgtmcc> then based on what you said it SHOULD work
<sgtmcc> why it isnt I am not sure
<Enmity> when I look at the file permissions it says owner is read write but group and other are none, so I think that is the problem but it will not let me change it
<sgtmcc> you can open up a terminal in that folder and try chmod 777 *
<Enmity> sgtmcc, tried that, even with sudo and it will not change it
<sgtmcc> do you have a windows partition or another computer to see if they can be seen?
<Enmity> so, how do I make xubuntu automatically mount and write files to the usb with read/write for all?
<sgtmcc> that I am not sure of, might have to do with the fstab...not 100% sure though
<Enmity> no, just this one at the moment
<Enmity> nothing in fstab for mounting flash drives
<xubuntu460> hi all i m currently stuck in xubuntu installation via usb key someone can help?
<holstein> xubuntu460: stuck?
<holstein> xubuntu460: what are you doing and what do you want to do?
<sgtmcc> whats the problem?
<Zelouille> knome: Since two weeks, Firefox can't read your blog RSS feed anymore.
<Zelouille> knome: maybe because your <?xml ?> tag is on line 2 instead of 1.
<hero616> Could 2 programs access the same mouse? read("/dev/input/mouse0",...)
<TheSheep> hero616: there is a multiplexer
<TheSheep> hero616: gpm
<hero616> Could you give more details?
<TheSheep> hero616: no
<TheSheep> hero616: you will have to google
<TheSheep> hero616: I don't know more details
<hero616> I'm googling
<hero616> looks like cannot use gpm in X window, but I exactly want to use it under x window.
<TheSheep> hero616: x has its own mouse support, why are you even trying to get to /dev/input/mouse?
<hero616> I want to disable a particular mouse support in x window.
<TheSheep> hero616: you want to grab the mouse cursor, maybe?
<hero616> no, I want the raw data from mouse, not used as a mouse.
<hero616> Maybe I can try a system without x window.
<TheSheep> and you want it to be read by several applications at the same time?
<hero616> no, I just want it to be read by my program, not the x window.
<TheSheep> well, you can easily override X config to use only specified mouse devices, I think
<TheSheep> in the xorg.conf
<hero616> OK, I will try, thanks a lot.
<Alfred__> Hello every one I have a question
<Alfred__> Can you answer it for me?
<well_laid_lawn> Alfred__: it depends on what the question is ;)
<Alfred__> I have installed Dropbox in my xubuntu computer
<Alfred__> When I done, all the sync is ok but the sync folder don't have the little emblem tell me the folder synced to the internet
<Alfred__> so how can I correct it?
<Alfred__> hey i need help here!
<well_laid_lawn> Alfred__: see if this works for you
<well_laid_lawn> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/how-to-install-dropbox-in-xubuntu-and.html
<Alfred__> I think it not
<Alfred__> see the screenshot
<Alfred__> anybody can help me?
<Guest77694> how to copy my /etc/xdg/autostart backup
<Guest77694> anyone help me please
<Guest77694> +cfntz
<Guest95193> well
<Guest95193> who else got laptop temperature with linux, higher than in windows
<Guest95193> still windows uses 1,5 gb of RAM while linux takes to 500
<Guest95193> I'm using intel i5, there is sticker with ice cold on it for sake...
<Guest95193> 50 grades ar normal, for just a firefox?
<qasim> hi
<Guest95193> hi
<Varna123> what item i need to add to panel1, if i want see minimaized programs ?
<Catbuntu> window buttons
<Varna123> thank you
<adip> aa
<dr0nf> hey
<dr0nf> i want to install xubuntu, but after booting from usb-stick all i get is a login prompt.
<SuSu_> i have a webcam but does not seem to work on linux its an outdated camera and hard to get drivers for it suggestions?
<dr0nf> what is the standardpassword for root?
<pleia2> dr0nf: none
<dr0nf> hm.. none does not work
<dr0nf> strange
<pleia2> the root account isn't enabled in xubuntu, you want to use the user account you set up
<pleia2> or is the usb-stick the installer?
<dr0nf> yes its the installer
<dr0nf> at least it should be
<pleia2> strange, are you sure it's done loading up the installer?
<dr0nf> hm... may be something got lost...
<dr0nf> i'll dd the image once more to the usb stick and try it again
<SuSu_> dronf did you try unetbootin
<pleia2> dding won't work, use unetbootin as SuSu_ says or usb-creator-gtk
<pleia2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<dr0nf> so far i just use dd if=bla.iso of=/dev/sd* and it always worked well
<SuSu_> your welcome pleia2 =]
<SuSu_> webcam not working here, anyone know of solutions?
<dr0nf> okay i'll give it a try
<SuSu_> anyone know how to fix webcam drivers?
<artu> Buonasera
<pleia2> SuSu_: might want to search ubuntuforums.org or askubuntu.com for your camera make and model, they are all different and it's highly unlikely that someone here has the same one as you do
<SuSu_> pleia2:  i was curious because on cheese and camorama it works but on skype and tinychat it doesnt
<pleia2> SuSu_: ah, looks like you need to do some application-level debugging then
<SuSu_> pleia2: im new to linux i have a very small understanding of the OS
<pleia2> skype is tricky because it's closed-source and there isn't really a way to get fixes for it (Microsoft doesn't do a great job of supporting the Linux version, updates are pretty rare), but there are some settings you can change for the video
<SuSu_> pleia2:  if i can get it to work in skype is a plus but if i can get it to work most other places its a plus
<pleia2> SuSu_: I recommend looking at the settings in the application where you want it to work, if that doesn't work do some searches for you camera make and model and the application you want to use it with
<pleia2> could be the application doesn't support your camera, or people had to do some tricky things to get it to work
<SuSu_> pleia2: i was thinking (and mostly my style) is the 2nd part you suggested
<SuSu_> pleia2: in windows i had to use an old webcam driver to get it to work cause its an old webcam that isnt compatible with most drivers
<SuSu_> pleia2: but when i try to change the settings in programs it doesnt give me an option its just a black screen
<SuSu_> i changed my desktop, i changed my terminal, getting my webcam to run is the last piece of the puzzle
<pleia2> SuSu_: I really suggest you do some searches, "my cameras work fine" so I am not very useful to help you debug :)
<SuSu_> its ok i came to check out the community to see if any prolevels were here to help me =] but i dont mind doing some searches
<SuSu_> pleia2: also, some user yesterday was helping me with compiz so i was in the compiz channel yesterday
<SuSu_> pleia2:  and they told me to kill my XFDESKTOP and stopped giving it a run command
<pleia2> with hardware issues it's really hard because it's very very unlikely that in a channel of 100 random users someone will have identical hardware to you
<SuSu_> pleia2:  oh i know, which is fine but at least they can point me to the right places to look, you know?
<pleia2> the help websites I recommended have millions of users combined
<SuSu_> pleia2: so this user told me to un-execute my xfdesktop, is this a bad thing cause afterwards they said something like TROLLED AGAIN
<pleia2> here?
<SuSu_> no over in #compiz
<pleia2> ah
<SuSu_> pleia2:  so i dont know if they ruined my OS or if they were talking to someone else (no one was talking) or if they were actually being helpful
<pleia2> not sure what to tell you, but putting the make and model of your camera into one of the help sites I suggested really should at least get you on the right track
<xubuntu466> Hello
<xubuntu466> Hey everyone, lately I've been looking for a fast and reliable Linux Distro and came upon Xubuntu, I was wondering if there was a better way to set up Xubuntu and instead of having to use the disk if I could dual boot to it, that way I don't have to keep carrying a disk/usb around.
<xubuntu466> Help?
<TheSheep> sure, you can dual-boot
<TheSheep> the procedure is the same as with ubuntu
<TheSheep> you just use the xubuntu iso istead
<TheSheep> instead
<xubuntu466> Well then how do we dual boot using the ISO? I used WUBI to dual boot ubuntu. SOoooo sorry for my newbieness
<xubuntu466> Well then how do we dual boot using the ISO? I used WUBI to dual boot ubuntu. SOoooo sorry for my newbieness
<xubuntu466> Okay..
<rmoore> hey  everyone. having alittle trouble getting xubuntu 12.04 working on my old dell latitude d800. when i try to install the nvidia-96 driver from the software center i'm getting a "dependencies cannot be resolved" error message.
<rmoore> hey  everyone. having alittle trouble getting xubuntu 12.04
<rmoore> working on my old dell latitude d800. when i try to install the nvidia-96 driver from the software center i'm getting a "dependencies cannot be resolved" error message.
<rmoore> ok i tried from the command line but it's telling me i need xorg-video-abi-10 but it's not installable?
<well_laid_lawn> how did you set your repos up?
<well_laid_lawn> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<well_laid_lawn> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<rmoore> How do I see how my repos are set up?
<rmoore> I installed xubuntu straight from the 32 bit 12.04 iso
<well_laid_lawn> check the links ubottu mentioned
<rmoore> i know which package I need exactly. its the nvidia-96 one for my Nvidia Go card
<thinpadT61> hello, everyone
<thinpadT61> anyone with insight into internal microphone set up in older thinkpads?  I am using Precise Pangolin
<oal> I have a core i7, and I want to enable the builtin gpu, as I have no other gpu. System settings says "Driver: Mesa GLX Indirect", which is wrong. Any ideas how to enable the Intel gpu?
<nantou> how many here do fresh installs only?
<GridCube> oal, the generic drivers should work, do lspci | grep "VGA" to see the device
<GridCube> nantou, many
<GridCube> why?
<oal> GridCube: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<nantou> curiosity
<oal> GridCube: I installed another package. Let me reboot the computer and see if it changed anything
<oal> GridCube: ok, so that didn't help. Suggestions?
<paloma> hi all,  i was wondering if someone might be able to help me with a sound issue im having?
<|Slacker|> shoot
<paloma> well, all my sound is fine on my laptop for 99% of things, though im using "audio-recorder" (and tried another similar one) to capture sound of some videos/websites etc
<paloma> problem is when i record from that the recordings come out slow, almost half the speed they should be
<paloma> all other music files/videos etc play back fine on the computer
<paloma> i also tried audacity to capture the sound and the output comes out the same
<Zeiva> Question: After installing Xubuntu 12.10 x64 on a HP laptop with ATI HD3600 graphics I dont get any bootscreen, its just black for a while and eventually the desktop comes up. Is this intended or can I fix it?
<Zeiva> Does not really bother me but I'm not the one who will use the laptop either. Would be good for the intended user to have a clear indication that something was infact loading
#xubuntu 2012-12-29
<steamdewd> hi!
<kingrayray> ohai
<steamdewd> can someone help me?
<steamdewd> im going to install xubuntu 12.10 64bit because my current crunchbang installation doesnt support steam, will Xubuntu 12.10 64bit support steam?
<kingrayray> yea just install the 32bit libs, i just installed it myself
<kingrayray> and steam is working fine, almost done installing TF2
<steamdewd> what are the 32bit libs called?
<kingrayray> i think it's ia32-libs , correct me if i'm wrong
<steamdewd> ya sounds right
<steamdewd> was googling like crazy before to get it working on crunchbang, but since its crunchbang is debain squeeze, it just doesnt work ;(
<kingrayray> but yeah i'm 3% away from seeing if TF2 works, pretty exciting
<kingrayray> i figured it's best to go with ubuntu since thats what it's being made for a the moment
<steamdewd> sounds nice, thanks :D
<kingrayray> yeah, good luck
<steamdewd> thx
<Zeiva> I assume the next reving of thunar will wait until the next xubuntu release? Specifically the 1.6 build that fixes the slow start
<Zeiva> Want to know if I should wait for the fix to land in stable or ship away this laptop with the automount config fix
<MyCah> Hello -- I've tried to run a couple of games and am getting this error X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation). My googling only brought up solutions to people programming in opengl... Any ideas?
<iKernel> Hi guys, having trouble transferring files from my computer to my phone using bluetooth, Xubuntu 12.10 x86_64. Seems to pair with the phone succesfully, however the pass key I see on my phone is different from what comes up in the wizard. When I try to send files to the phone, it connects, then gets stuck on 0.00 B/s/s then says Error occurred while sending file (filename). When trying to browse files on the device, it immediately throws
<iKernel> the error "Failed to open "obex://[0C:C6:6A:95:5A:31]/". Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)." I've not tried doing this on Windows, and I don't have a USB cable, even if I did the usb ports in this laptop are broken.
<maluco> Hi! Somebody?
<maluco> RogueNeuron: Are you fine? Can you help me?
<arpfez> привет
<arpfez> я впервые установил линукс, кто-нибудь может подскажет какие-нибудь скрипты для настройки системы. У меня asus Eee-pc-1000he
<arpfez> hello world
<raytray> hello
<TheHypnoTaco> would there be a special reason to use the 32 bit version of a 64 bit version if the CPU supports 64 bit, but you only have 2 GBs of RAM? Such as does the 64 bit Ubuntu use more RAM than the 32 bit version like Windows ?
<TheHypnoTaco> or Xubuntu
<Zeiva> TheHypnoTaco: Theoretically the 64bit version uses a tiny amount more RAM, this is insignificant really. A much bigger concern should be compatibility with apps. Particularly for gaming 32bit still has better support on Linux, tragic but true
<TheHypnoTaco> Zeiva: I put steam on a newer machine :p
<Zeiva> Saves you harddrive space by not requiring duplicated 32bit libraries and such just to run the game
<Zeiva> Well you might save a few MB's of RAM but I wouldnt really bother, I'd rather run 64bit since its the future and whatnot
<TheHypnoTaco> Zeiva: OK.  I was just basing it on Windows 7 trails.  Windows 7 64bit loved to use 1.8 GBs for giggles, while 32bit used half or less that
<TheHypnoTaco> couldn't game at all on the 64 bit version
<Zeiva> Windows these days (particularly 64bit) will use as much RAM as you give it, any good OS will do this and Linux has done since the start
<TheHypnoTaco> so anyway, the next question is: LTS or current?  Is there anything special I'd miss in the LTS?
<Zeiva> Not really, LTS is a bit more stable of course
<TheHypnoTaco> I figure I'll do it since I ran XP for years.. so I don't have to be bothered
<Zeiva> The big reason to use current over LTS would be hardware support. Somtimes the newer kernel might have support for hardware that the LTS does not
<TheHypnoTaco> I haven't changed that machine's hardware besides adding a 4670 in years lol
<Zeiva> Hmmm... ATI 4670 I guess?
<TheHypnoTaco> yes, did decent up to GTA4, then I had to get a new machine lol
<TheHypnoTaco> Metro 2033 was a joke
<Zeiva> Well here is a bit of highly relevant information then: LTS will support the 4670 with AMD's official proprietary drivers
<Zeiva> Current will NOT work with the official AMD drivers unless you downgrade xorg and other stuff
<TheHypnoTaco> eh.. looks like LTS it is
<Zeiva> This is because AMD has moved support for the 4000 series and lower to their Legacy driver branch which is not updated for newer versions of xorg which the current release uses for example
<TheHypnoTaco> Will the next LTS have it?
<Zeiva> No
<Zeiva> No future release will support it unless AMD updates their legacy driver for newer xorgs
<TheHypnoTaco> So I'll only get 2D support I guess later?
<Zeiva> No you'll have 3D support but not as fast, by far
<Zeiva> The open source drivers will of course continue to work and improve, adding more features and improving their 2D and 3D performance but they wont be anywhere near the AMD drivers in either performance or power-savings
<TheHypnoTaco> well I could put the nVidia 8300 GS back in I guess just for display, but even for display the 4670 is better.
<Zeiva> I would look for some cheap Nvidia of a semi-modern chip yea. Especially if you plan on watching any flash videos online. Adobe have built in hardware acceleration for Nvidias PureVideo engine
<Zeiva> Would offload the video playback from the CPU which can make all the difference on an older computer.
<TheHypnoTacoBell> I guess I could put the 8300 GS in, but even for display the 4670 is better.
<Zeiva> What do you mean display?
<TheHypnoTacoBell> ..displaying instead of gaming..
<TheHypnoTacoBell> videos.. youtube..
<TheHypnoTacoBell> no games
<Zeiva> I highly doubt it, especially for youtube
<Zeiva> Youtube uses flash and thus will run entierly on the CPU when using the AMD card on Linux
<TheHypnoTacoBell> eh
<Zeiva> Flash ONLY supports Nvidias GPU for video playback on linux (because Adobe are great like that)
<TheHypnoTacoBell> umpa gagnam style
<Zeiva> Flash will still work, but it will heavily load down the CPU and playing HD video in flash is a bit of a pipedream unless you got a very powerful CPU to start with
<TheHypnoTacoBell> I only got an E2160 on that machine
<Zeiva> Well as long as you're on LTS the AMD card will work fine, just not for video playback (of any kind really since its only this year that AMD's video-acceleration on linux has started to take good shape)
<TheHypnoTacoBell> even for DVDs?
<Zeiva> I'm pretty sure yes. The people over at the XBMC project and the openELEC distro started work on it last year and around summer this year they got it to work pretty darn well on most cards but its still ongoing. I dont know how much of it has filtered into other distros yet but I'm pretty sure the LTS release does not have those improvements
<Zeiva> Intels VAAPI video acceleration has good support on Linux BUT it is not supported by adobe flash. Nvidias PureVideo has excellent support in Linux and is the only one that works in adobe flash. Generally nvidia is the recommended GPU for media playback
<Zeiva> And AMD's XVBA video acceleration has not had any support at all really (in practice anyhow) until the work I mentioned above started to take shape
<SuSu_> i was talking to a friend about windows users and had asked if the program "auto hot keys" that runs scripts would work on linux
<SuSu_> because i am trying to alter my window outlines on my webbrowser or better known as WINDOW TILING
<SuSu_> or if anyone knows a work around this? or a master of wallpapering?
<masterela> whois burn
<masterela> quit
<masterela> exit
<xDoDiesis> Hi all! Good Morning! I have just installed xubuntu 12.10! works terrific in my archeological computer! Does anybody know where to find a sutiable version of Skype for this great OS?
<well_laid_lawn> !skype | xDoDiesis
<ubottu> xDoDiesis: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<xDoDiesis> well_laid_lawn: ubottu: thank you so much!!
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<xDoDiesis> thanks again. Bye all!
<xubuntu_newuser> hi all =)
<Varna> where firefox is located in Xubuntu ?
<well_laid_lawn> Varna: should be in /usr/bin - in a terminal you can do   which firefox   to check for sure
<Varna> thank you ;)
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<mrfree> hi all
<mrfree> I can't install xubuntu 12.10 on my pc... ubiquity hangs just after click on "next" when it asks about third party stuff
<mrfree> in the debug log I can read msgs related with hdd partitions but the partitions selection windows doens't appear at all
<mrfree> any idea?
<TheSheep> mrfree: you could try the alternate cd
<TheSheep> mrfree: with the text-mode installer
<mrfree> where I can find alternate cd for the 12.10?
<mrfree> TheSheep, I read on the xubuntu website the alternate cd isn't available for the 12.10 release
<TheSheep> mrfree: oh, I see, I didn't know
<mrfree> it probably was a messy partitions conf
<mrfree> I removed the old parts and recreate them using gparted now all works as expected
<xubuntu158> S
<xubuntu158> Does anyone know why xubuntu goes to the login screen when I click Shut Down? I have just installed xubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu.
<holstein> xubuntu158: maybe you are not clicking shutdown..
<holstein> xubuntu158: open a terminal and type "sudo shutdown -h now" and report that it shuts down cleanly
<xubuntu158> yes I do click shut down
<holstein> xubuntu158: im just implying, the UI and the terminology is different
<holstein> xubuntu158: try shutting down from command line and let me or one of the other volunteers know that it shuts down cleanly or not and we can go from there knowing more what to troubleshoot
<xubuntu393> yes shutdown -h now does work as expected
<holstein> xubuntu393: what shutdown button are you hitting?
<xubuntu632> I click my usernam in the top right and select shut down from that ment
<xubuntu632> menu
<holstein> xubuntu632: i usually just map it to the powerbutton... or i just dont shutdown that often
<holstein> xubuntu632: on my current machine, i do it from the commandline... i would try adding a shutdown button to the panel.. i would try mapping to the powerbutton
<holstein> i would look for and apply all upgrades
<xubuntu632> how do I add a shutdown button?
<holstein> xubuntu632: typically, when i install a new distro or DE, i add a test panel or create a test user.. there i just add *everything* and see what does what
<holstein> xubuntu632: also, a package upgrade could "fix" the issue.. or you are hitting logout by accident
<xubuntu632> I did an upgrade before I installed xubuntu-desktop
<theenduser> o/
<theenduser> any way to fix screen tearing with nvidia?
<holstein> theenduser: try other drivers... report it to nvidia.. i think that about all we can do as a community with the closed code
<theenduser> holstein, OK. It's weird though, I don't have this problem with other DE's.
<holstein> theenduser: you are saying its an XFCE issue? try turning off the compositing.. what DE's have you tried? how have you tested?
<theenduser> *compositors
<holstein> theenduser: ?
<theenduser> holstein, Oh yes, turning off compositing fixes it. But I want compositing. :)
<theenduser> mostly GNOME2 and KDE lately
<holstein> theenduser: what other DE's work? what compositing are they using? have you tried *all* compositing?
<theenduser> holstein, compiz and kwin
<holstein> i would try xcompmgr and some of the others.... but i would expect the issue to be with the 3d driver
<theenduser> oh I can try compiz too with xfce, right?
<holstein> if the closed source 3d driver is having issues with 3d, theres not much we can do about it
<theenduser> I don't think it's the driver. I'll do some tests.
<holstein> theenduser: use the vesa driver.. enable compositing.. look/test...
<theenduser> I'm using the same blob on different OS's and there's no tearing on either of those. I will. ;-)
<holstein> theenduser: sure.. what compositor are they using? what kernel? what is working and what is not?
<holstein> theenduser: you'll need to try replicating the error on the other systems
<holstein> theenduser: could be the kernel version and the driver you are using.. could be *anything*
<holstein> theenduser: what would i do? not using compositing... or try to emulate or use the OS/DE that is workig with the hardware
<holstein> emulate by getting the same driver and the same kernel version
<theenduser> holstein, yeah, tbh I was just looking for a "yes" or "no". I appreciate the effort though. :)
<theenduser> could indeed be the kernel, cause I don't think I ever used a 3.5 one before
<holstein> theenduser: on the open source side, the answer is typically always yes.. but you are dealing with closed source code there too
<theenduser> holstein, as I do so very well understand.
<holstein> theenduser: cool.. so you understand the short answer to your question "any way to fix screen tearing" is yes... but its the how that maybe one of the other volunteers can help you more with
<theenduser> holstein, fair enough. I'll do some more testing myself first though, maybe I'll fall back to vesa.
<holstein> i would just test with vesa.. its an easy way to take the driver out of the equation
<theenduser> yeah
<theenduser> holstein, guess what? No tearing with compiz. :)
<theenduser> Thnx for putting me on the right track. Can't blame nvidia this time heh.
<holstein> theenduser: cool... compiz is well supported anyway
<theenduser> yeah, I'm a happy camper.
<louigi> guys, I installed xcfe after a normal ubuntu install. Now I have a problem - the theme is dark and I want it to be light, but all the themes built-in (and there are lots) are all dark-based! Any options?
<holstein> louigi: i would search for and install some themes.. either in the package manager of your choice or trusted online sources
<louigi> holstein, will do. But maybe this has got to do smth with a kxstudio theme I rolled in
<louigi> holstein, hey, btw, long time no talk
<holstein> louigi: when you login. make sure you are choosing the xubuntu session.. not sure what the kxstudio ppa's will break, if anything
<louigi> holstein, I installed the usual ubuntu and then installed xcfe - unity is weird
<louigi> I chose Greybird, but the color of the windows does not change
<louigi> it is still black!
<louigi> i can of course try to logout but nothing I do seems to affect the colors
<knome> louigi, the window borders are managed by the xfwm themes
<louigi> knome, so they are all black? Each one of them?
<knome> louigi, under "window manager" in settings manager
<louigi> knome, yeah, doing it there, no use
<knome> louigi, no, but you need to change the theme in two places
<louigi> the borders change - that is, the panels above the windows
<knome> louigi, so have you changed the theme in "appearance" then?
<louigi> knome, woah! where else?
<louigi> probably not
<knome> that, and tab "style"
<knome> changing that to greybird too should give you the "complete" greybird
<louigi> knome, thank you, trying
<knome> np
<louigi> currently cannot even see what I am typing - font changed )
<louigi> knomw did it
<louigi> knome, did it
<knome> good
<knome> enjoy
<louigi> everything is still black
<knome> oh, right
<louigi> like, I open Leafpad
<louigi> it is black
<louigi> I want it to be white
<knome> i'm wondering if kxstudio is adding some theming files you don't actually want
<louigi> knome, could be
<knome> but i'm don't know where those would be
<knome> maybe some gtkrc-files somewhere...
<knome> what's the ppa you're using again?
<louigi> knome, I am using kxtudio
<louigi> talking to its maintainer now
<louigi> will try to relogin and get back here to update
<rmoore> anyone know how i'd manually adjust my configuration to load at a specific resolution? doing it from within the nvidia-settings GUI just breaks lightdm
<well_laid_lawn> rmoore: afaik nvidia will work with xrandr now
<well_laid_lawn> you can use xrandr in a terminal to set a resolution
<rmoore> what is xrandr?
<well_laid_lawn> it sets the resolution - in a terminal do   xrandr -q   to find the available settings
<rmoore> and it can save them so i dont need to reset them each time i boot my system?
<well_laid_lawn> to have it work at each boot you can edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rmoore> hw would i go about doing that?
<well_laid_lawn> which is what nvidia-settings edits
<well_laid_lawn> gksudo leafpad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rmoore> yeah. but it seems like when i use the GUI for nvidia-settings to save my screen resolution to xorg.conf it kills breaks lightdm
<rmoore> because when i reboot it goes straight to terminal and hangs when i sudo service lightdm start
<rmoore> ok. this is interesting
<rmoore> i did what you said and gksudo leafpad'd into xorg.conf
<rmoore> and its a blank file
<well_laid_lawn> you probably had the path wrong and are looking at a new file
<well_laid_lawn> close that and use the tab key to complete the file name
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rmoore> ok there we go. i forgot it was case specific
<well_laid_lawn> :)
<rmoore> alright. i'm in xorg.conf. where would i set the default screen resolution?
<well_laid_lawn> there should be resolution options in the monitor section
<rmoore> yup. how do i specify one of those as default?
<Jimmy> what is the speed like compared to vanila ubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> rmoore: put the one you want at the start of the list
<LNCP> God, I can't remember - what was the name of that Linux package that could print command outputs onto the desktop?
<rmoore> thanks well_laid_lawn
<rmoore> now to figure out why my computers so damn slow. i've go a 1.7 pentium M, 2 gigs of ram, and I'm running XFCE.The thing still strains to load Firefox
<well_laid_lawn> try having a blank page as the home page
<wben114> hi folks
<wben114> i have next to no clue of xubuntu but wrecked my xprofile towards no more being able to access my dektop
<wben114> I would be greatful for any kind of advice on how to manually bypass xprofile on startup...
<well_laid_lawn> wben114: what did you do? edited a file or ?
<wben114> ye
<wben114> i edited xprofile, adding some xrandr commands used for dua monitor setup
<wben114> *dual
<wben114> i wound up changing the positionning by something like pos 600x(-920)
<wben114> the same thing without the brackets would be ignored, their addition made it so i get something like infinite login screens
<well_laid_lawn> you can go to a new tty with ctrl+alt+F2 keys - move or delete the file - and get back with ctrl+alt+F7
<wben114> what is tty for?
<wben114> i mean abbreviating for
<well_laid_lawn> I guessed you couldn't start X
<wben114> at the moment im on a guest account on the very same desktop
<well_laid_lawn> I've no idea what it stands for but it is the console
<wben114> k
<nyRednek> which keyboard combination allows you to enter arbitrary ascii chars on keyboard?
<drc> TTY stands for Text Telephone
<well_laid_lawn> use sudo then to move/remove that file
<wben114> the xprofile is in home/username
<wben114> ... which is encrypted :(
<well_laid_lawn> so you'll have to login on a tty then
<well_laid_lawn> if that'll unencrypt it
<wben114> well
<wben114> i will have to relog to check
<wben114> but it appears to have worked
<wben114> in the case
<wben114> thank you SO F*IN much
<well_laid_lawn> cheers ;)
<wben114> 1 minute
<wben114> sir, u made my day
<wben114> thank you soo much
<wben114> :-* :-* :-*   <-  these are from my wife. she's quite hot actually. thats all i can give. but damn that was hard to find :/
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<esmth> hai!
<esmth> hi jhan
<esmth> respond D:
<knome> !patience | esmth
<ubottu> esmth: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<esmth> I just wanted to say hi
<knome> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<esmth> ok okey. thanks!
<xubuntu844> hey all ;)
<xubuntu844> i have a question for you guys ... since am a first time user for xubuntu ... i was wondering if there is a possibility to install backtrack programs in xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> if they are in the repos it'll be easier
<well_laid_lawn> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<xubuntu844> ok .. thx guys, i will check it up
<kgb> fellaz, 'xfhelp4 seems to be in the 'xfce4-utils' package.' https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-meta/+bug/1054407 but where is it, actually; is it part of 'xfce4-goodies' ??
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1054407 in xubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "xfhelp4 is not installed" [Undecided,New]
<kgb> part of the reason that i'm lookin' 4 it: http://postimage.org/image/u16g6t6p7/ (Screenshot tool)
<kgb> ~$ sudo apt-cache search xfhelp4 && sudo apt-cache show xfhelp4 gives: 'N: Unable to locate package xfhelp4'
<profila> hello
#xubuntu 2012-12-30
<kgb> ..nobody knows off-hand, where to find xfhelp4 in Quantal?
<hmsck> what xubuntu  is better 12.04 or 12.10?
<qasim> hi
<qasim> i cant play full HD 1080P movies
<qasim> help please
<qasim> my sm player also doesnot work properly
<qasim> so i use vlc player
<qasim> anyone
<qasim> anyone around?
<Noskcaj> the launchpad page's milestones pic is very out of date https://launchpad.net/xubuntu-desktop
<knome> i'm not sure we need the milestones, they are there just historically
<Noskcaj> knome, ok. on the topic of the meeting can someone give me the achive link afterwards as australia doesn't allow me to be on then
<knome> the meeting minutes are going to be on the meetings page as usually
<Noskcaj> ok
<theenduser> How to change window title bar fonts with greybird theme? I can't find the option in appearance settings.
<TheSheep> theenduser: window manager -> title font
<theenduser> TheSheep, hmmm, window manager refuses to open
<theenduser> as does window-manager-tweaks
<theenduser> probably because I'm running compiz, let me check without
<stijn_> As soon as I activate compiz, I get these way-too-big title fonts.
<knome> just fyi, compiz isn't officially supported
<TheSheep> compiz has its own styles for the windows
<TheSheep> as soon as you enable compiz, xfce has nothing to do with the window borders anymore
<stijn_> TheSheep, I use gtk-windows-decorator
<stijn_> so the theme is good, I just want to change the font
<TheSheep> stijn_: well, then look up how to do that with gtk-windows-decorator
<theenduser> I managed to do it with gnome-tweak-tool.
<jiwan> how to convert .img filt to .iso in ubuntu
<xubuntu410> Hola, alguien en México?
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<angel> Hola, una pregunta, alguien ha tenido problemas con Xubuntu en Virtual BoX?
<bazhang> !es | angel
<ubottu> angel: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<angel> Gracias!
<rmoore> hey i'm running 12.04 on a Dell Latitude D800 and I'm having a usb flash drive issue. The issue is that when I put in the flash drive it doesn't mount.
<kharnov> hello, i'm on the latest xubuntu, running proprietary radeon drivers. as of today, i am getting these small black lines on top of my screen: http://i.imgur.com/m8rtr.png
<kharnov> why are these lines there and how do i get rid of them
<holstein> kharnov: i would try looking for and appying upgrades.. i would try another driver
<kharnov> it's almost definitely a software issue, though
<kharnov> the lines flicker if i move a window over them
<kharnov> also, there are no upgrades today
<holstein> sure.. the driver is software.. you can try a live CD to make sure its not a hardware issue
<kharnov> do you think reinstalling the driver would help
<holstein> kharnov: i dont think that will hurt.. or help
<kharnov> there aren't other drivers, though
<kharnov> not from what i'm aware of
<holstein> kharnov: theres the open one... the vesa driver..
<kharnov> hm, i'll try restarting
<baizon> hi, is there a ppa for the newest fglrx drivers?
<baizon> for xubuntu 12.04
<bazhang> have you checked the ppa search page?
<baizon> yes, and found this... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<baizon> is this the right one?
<bazhang> whats the date given for latest package?
<baizon> 9.000
<baizon> for quantal
<bazhang> the date?
<bazhang> that looks like a stardate
<baizon> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/fglrx-amdcccle
<CrazyZurfer> hi
<CrazyZurfer> how can use a proyector?  because when i plug it in, it doesn't work
<CrazyZurfer> i mean projector
<holstein> CrazyZurfer: i would treat it just like a monitor.. i would use arandr or the included monitor config tool
<CrazyZurfer> holstein: i plug in the monitor but nothing happens
<holstein> CrazyZurfer: im assuming this is a laptop? sometimes there are function keys that can enable it.. or settings in the bios to "clone" to it
<holstein> CrazyZurfer: correct.. nothing is going to happend
<CrazyZurfer> holstein: i Press the function keys and it works.
<CrazyZurfer> i mena
<CrazyZurfer> mean* nothing works
<holstein> CrazyZurfer: i would get a monitor that you know works.. plug it in and configure
<CrazyZurfer> holstein: In my case is function + F8
<CrazyZurfer> Wait, the monitor should work automatically?
<holstein> CrazyZurfer: also, i have found that sometimes i need a different driver to get that port to work..
<holstein> CrazyZurfer: ?
<CrazyZurfer> it has worked before with ubuntu, not xubuntu
<holstein> CrazyZurfer: the monitor will be a known good display
<holstein> CrazyZurfer: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<CrazyZurfer> I know, but somethings change
<CrazyZurfer> If you change the screen settings
<holstein> CrazyZurfer: i would take a monitor that you know works, and plug it in and troubleshoot only the port on the machine
<CrazyZurfer> if I see the screen settings, I can see the viewsonic monitor
<CrazyZurfer> but I cant tick on "use this output"
<CrazyZurfer> I mean, i can but nothing happens and if I close and open it again, it's not ticked
<CrazyZurfer> I'll try normal ubuntu desktop
<holstein> CrazyZurfer: sure.. if you are more comfortable with the tools in the main ubuntu distro, go for it. but you can do if from XFCE if you like
<CrazyZurfer> I choose change user
<CrazyZurfer> and it worked
<CrazyZurfer> on the login screen
<CrazyZurfer> I loged in again with XFCE and stopped working
<holstein> CrazyZurfer: sure.. its a different desktop
<holstein> CrazyZurfer: you configure in xubuntu and restart in unity and it will quit working. but thats beside the point
<holstein> i would add the projector with arandr or the included display tool
<holstein> CrazyZurfer: have you tried arandr?
<CrazyZurfer> what is arandr
<holstein> CrazyZurfer: its an application to configure displays that i suggested you try
<CrazyZurfer> how can I start the application
<CrazyZurfer> apt.get install?
<holstein> CrazyZurfer: you can use the package manager of your choice.. or just try the included display config tool first
<holstein> CrazyZurfer: dont expect to configure the 2 displays in unity and reboot into xfce.. you'll need to do it in xfce too
<CrazyZurfer> it woooorks!
<holstein> CrazyZurfer: try the included "display" tool.. then arandr
<CrazyZurfer> holstein: installed arandr, setted it up and worked! :D!
<CrazyZurfer> thanks!
<Conqueror> Hello, I have just installed Xubuntu 12.10 but some problems on wifi. My wifi id doesn't view network manager list but command: iwlist wlan scan; It founded wifi id... My wifi card 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61). What's the problem? What's the solutions?
<holstein> Conqueror: i usually trouble shoot without security.. i try different drivers.. different kernels using live CD's..
<Conqueror> current kernel version: 3.5.0-21-generic , which I install the kernel?
<holstein> Conqueror: i dont know, and cant tell you waht will work with your device, im just suggestion trying live CD's and seein if the dievice is supported better with different kernels
<Conqueror> ok thank you, I will try it..
#xubuntu 2013-12-23
<xubuntu914> hello
<xubuntu914> I have a quick question
<xubuntu914> Whenever I get a notification, the button says "button" instead of close.
<xubuntu914> Is there a way this can be fixed or is this the default behavior?
<NotRs> Hello everyone.
<us{0gb> Hello, NotRs!
<NotRs> thanks! how are you tonight?
<us{0gb> A bit worn out. WHat about you?
<NotRs> I'm doing good. Checking out irc and getting a feel for it.
<us{0gb> Do you know how to register on IRC? If you don't register, someone could steal your name. It's happened to some of my friends.
<us{0gb> Type "/msg NickServ help register".
<NotRs> Yep I'm registered and identified.
<us{0gb> Okay, good.
<NotRs> Thank you though.
<us{0gb> I don't know what I would do if I lost my name. This is the only name I've found that is really me.
<NotRs> Does it have a particular meaning?
<NotRs> (Apologies if it should be obvious)
<us{0gb> It's a permutation of "0gb.us", a truly unique name for me. It's a registered domain name, so no one else can have the same domain name. IRC won't let me begin my name with a digit though, nor will it allow dots. No, it's not obvious to anyone. It's not even a good name, but still, it is the only name I truly can call my own.
<us{0gb> By the way, does your name have a meaning? It sounds like "not ours".
<NotRs> that's exactly what my name means
<well_laid_lawn> or not arse
<well_laid_lawn> ;)
<us{0gb> I'm not fammiliar with that word.
<NotRs> every now and then someone thinks it's suppose to be "notorious" but it's "not ours"
<NotRs> lol
<us{0gb> Ha ha, notorious.
<us{0gb> WHat isn't yours, if you don't mind me asking?
<NotRs> it's an old inside joke with a friend. back in the mid 90's i found a way to get free aol accounts. one night I asked what should the screen name be, and he replied "i don't know, it's not ours"
<NotRs> thus.. NotRs
<Sysi> my nick is pretty bad with english pronunciation
 * us{0gb busts up laughing
<us{0gb> (About the AOL story, not the Sysi name.)
<NotRs> lol
<us{0gb> How do you pronounce it in your language?
<NotRs> Sysi? how is it pronounced?
<Sysi> süsi
<Sysi> hoping you know that letter
<NotRs> is the second "s" a z sound or c sound?
<us{0gb> No, but I'm guessing "sushi" or "suesy".
<NotRs> soozee <- is what i'm thinking
<Sysi> c sound
<Sysi> guys, not even close :P
<NotRs> soo sea <-- like what?
<NotRs> lol my apologies
<us{0gb> Sorry, I'm a stupid United Statsian.
<NotRs> I am as well
<Sysi> http://translate.google.com/#fi/en/sysi press the speaker icon on the bottom right corner of first textbox
<Sysi> though the i should sound more like e
<NotRs> so i'm hearing "soo say" (or close)
<us{0gb> Many thanks! I was close with "suesy".
<Sysi> I'm not sure if that exact sound exists in english
<xubuntu556> hey there! i moved my comp to a new city and now my wired connection doesnt work? any tips? do i have to enable lan somehow?
<NotRs> new city? how long is your wire?
<us{0gb> Hmm. I haven't tried a wired connection on Xubuntu. Or really, anything besides Debian and Ubuntu.
<us{0gb> And it was on PowerPC, not officially supported.
<xubuntu556> yeah i have a minng rig and we went home for x mas so i brought it with me to make sure i had a eye on it
<xubuntu556> the wired connection was a plug and play scneario at my house but here at my parents it cant establish a connection
<Sysi> xubuntu556: did you set up manual ip address in previous place, or are you supposed to do that on current location?
<Sysi> *static ip address
<xubuntu556> akways dynamic
<xubuntu556> i know the one here is dynamic
<xubuntu556> all the devices and computer sin the house except the rig connect fine over dhcp
<xubuntu556> it was suggested to me that i need to re-enable lan. i am pretty much a newbie to xubuntu but can find my way around most devices with some direction.
<Sysi> this sounds a bit ridiculous, but have you replugged the network cable couple times?
<xubuntu556> yes. i know, its puzzling as this is the last thing i expected to go wrong. i have unplugged and rebooted etc.... with no avail
<xubuntu556> i just assume that if the wired connection is set to dynamic that it should be able to receive. btw - the wired connection is coming from a belkin router....
<NotRs> Ok, I know this might sound ridiculous, but try swapping ends of the cable
<NotRs> meaning, what's plugged in the router goes to the computer and vice versa
<xubuntu556> ok i will try this.
<Sysi> xubuntu556: run "ip addr show eth0" to see if you get an ip address
<NotRs> +1 Sysi
<us{0gb> Speaking of which, is the cable even known to work? Last time I had a wired connection issue, it turned out the Ethernet cable itself was wonky. Do you have another cable you can try?
<Sysi> it that doesn't work, run "ip addr list" and please tell what interfaces it lists
<NotRs> on a side note I have a question about irc (I'm new) can someone message me privately when I'm offline and will I receive it when I log in?
<xubuntu556> wired connection swtich around, no change. ran show eth- and it appears i have a ip adress
<Sysi> NotRs: unfortunately not
<Unit193> NotRs: Close to that is MemoServ.
<xubuntu556> also ran ip list - have 2 interfaces i think- 1 is "lo" and 2 is "eth0
<us{0gb> Ignore "lo".
<NotRs> Sysi: thanks Unit193: I'm looking that up right now, thanks
<us{0gb> "lo" is your local (as in localhost) connection.
<xubuntu556> ok thanks. to cnfrm - "inet" in command line refers to "Ip address" correct ?
<Sysi> yup
<Sysi> if you run "ping -c 3 google.com" do you get an error?
<xubuntu556> unknown host error
<Sysi> what about ping -c 3 8.8.8.8
<xubuntu556> 3 packes, 3 erros, all destination host unreachable
<Sysi> hum
<xubuntu556> it doesnt make sense, eth0 has mac adress and shows up in iplist but it is not acknoledgign wire in..?
<NotRs> It stated you had an ip address... but could it be self-assigned?
<xubuntu556> thats what i think is the case. network settings indicate its dynamic but it doesnt appear to be
<NotRs> that was my thinking with the whole cable switch
<xubuntu556> oh i see. even when i delete the connection and try to restart...add new....it doesnt work
<batzy> What's going on?
<NotRs> xubunu556 can't get his computer connected
<NotRs> hi
<NotRs> I'm new
<batzy> Define can't get it connected..
<NotRs> It's not connecting to the net
<xubuntu556> wired connection doesnt work -
<batzy> oh
<xubuntu556> it seems like i need to enable dhcp
<batzy> wait
<batzy> the device is eth0?
<xubuntu556> but i am strugglign to set this up on my wired connection
<batzy> And is your NIC support?
<batzy> And is your NIC supported*
<xubuntu556> what is NIC?
<NotRs> network interface card
<NotRs> and yes
<xubuntu556> yes device is eth0
<batzy> That's its identifier
<NotRs> it is a work computer that he brought home from the holidays, works fine at the office.
<batzy> I mean your chipset needs to be supported
<batzy> Oh
<batzy> sudo dhclient eth0
<batzy> ?
<xubuntu556> no result on run
<NotRs> it's got us all stumped
<xubuntu556> its actuallly a mining rig. not a work computer. so bascially my brother and i built it and learned just enought to start minng litecoins and we brought it home to my parents over the holidays
<NotRs> ah ok
<xubuntu556> but it was connected to a router at my house via wired and workd fine  "plug in and go"
<NotRs> do you any other cat5 cables to try?
<xubuntu556> none long enough, this one is brand new (same one from home) its like 25'
<NotRs> ah
<NotRs> could it be a router configuration issue?
<xubuntu556> what shoudl i look to change on the router then
<NotRs> routers lol
<NotRs> sorry I know that's not helping
<NotRs> i honestly don't have a clue
<xubuntu556> lthats coool. like i said - we learnt just enough to get this thing confirming transcations like 1 month ago, and its been down for 1 day
<xubuntu556> the rig doesnt show up on the router DHCP list i just checjked
<xubuntu556> woudl it be worthwhiel setting up a reserved ip and mac for this cpu on the router?
<NotRs> i don't see the point in not trying. you've only got time to lose
<NotRs> if dhcp isn't working, that might do the trick
<xubuntu556> what is the relvant porton of 169.254
<xubuntu556> 5*169.254.5.190/16
<xubuntu556> thats the inet but when i enter it all in its too long and wont validate
<NotRs> you need just the ip address?
<xubuntu556> yeah and mac (which i have) it wont accept that 169.254.5.190/16 ...this seems way too complicated for a wired connection
<NotRs> the ip out of that is just '169.254.5.190'
<NotRs> don't know what the *5 and / is for
<NotRs> sorry, i'm not much help
<xubuntu556> yeah typo on the 5, but not the /.... regardless doesnt work
<NotRs> don't know what the /16 means
<xubuntu556> i am attempting to the add the mac adress as an accepted deivce on the network
<NotRs> ah
<NotRs> do you know the mac address?
<xubuntu556> yes i inputted on the router page to allow certain mac addrss...now restarting rig
<NotRs> I'm about to hop off here, I've gotta get some sleep, but good luck!
<xubuntu556> none of this works. i am shuttign this dowsn
<xubuntu556> thanks everyone..............
<NotRs> :( sorry
<xubuntu556> yes sorry for soemthing not mor einteresting. stay safe everyone
<Someus> Hello there! I tried to install Xubuntu and installation was successful but when OS started it was stuck blue Xubuntu loading screen.
<batzy> Someus, sounds like something didnt install right
<Someus> Why?
<Someus> I did everything as i should ;)
<ROPA> what command do I use to start firefox with a 5 second delay?? I want it to start every time I boot, so I added it to the startup menu. But, it starts so quickly, that it can't find the server(s), so none of the pages load.
<us{0gb> ROPA: "sleep 5; firefox"
<ROPA> us{0gb I tried a pretty similar command and it prevented firefox from starting at all....command I tried was sleep 5 && firefox. I'll try the command you gave.
<us{0gb> It would work on the command line, but I don't know if it would work in autostart. If not, let me know; I have a hack to make it work.
<xubuntu909> HI, can someone direct me to whrer you can find the meinimum requirements of Xubuntu?
<xubuntu909> where* minimum*
<us{0gb> Hmm. Searching ....
<xubuntu909> thanks
<xubuntu909> I  probably asked this a while back...
<xubuntu909> as xezno or greenroarer
<xubuntu909> (many usernames I  have)
<us{0gb> To install or try Xubuntu within the Desktop/Live CD, you need 256 MB of memory. Installing with the Alternate CD (for 12.04 only) requires 64 MB. Once installed, it is strongly recommended to have at least 512 MB of memory.
<us{0gb> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<xubuntu909> Thanks
<us{0gb> Any time.
<xubuntu909> looks like i have enough then.
<xubuntu909> (256,mb)
<us{0gb> Barely. Lubuntu or Trisquel Mini might run better for you if Xubuntu is too slow.
<us{0gb> Though they use LXDE, which is nowhere near as nice as Xfce.
<xezno> OK.  I have a linux distro with xfce and it runs fine, just looking for somethingbubuntu-based as a new refreshment thing
<xezno> I  havr used LXDE on my PI as well before
<xezno> (very bland)
<us{0gb> Okay, good.
<us{0gb> Yeah, bland and lacking features.
<xezno> I  use the debian testing at the moment
<xezno> very buggy
<us{0gb> If Xfce works fine, I'd never recommend LXDE.
<xezno> and lxde is meant to have that, BTW
<xezno> nope.  not going toblxde.
<us{0gb> Yeah, it's meant to be that way, but that doesn't mean I like it.
<xezno> to lxde*
<xezno> To be HONEST, i prefer kde, but it wont run on that old thing
<us{0gb> KDE overwhelms me with all its graphical effects. It's more than I can take.
<xezno> still, could install xubuntu on ky other pc
<xezno> my*
<xezno> I prefer unity
<us{0gb> ROPA: Did it work? If not, I have a hack to *make* it work.
<xezno> did what work?
<xezno> (just interested)
<xezno> I like hacks
<xezno> and making things work
<us{0gb> xezno: An attempt to make Firefox wait five seconds before autostarting.
<xezno> aka The sims 2 in 256mb ram
<xezno> ahhh
<ROPA> us{0gb No, didn't work, that kept firefox from starting at all!
<xezno> why? mine takes 20 seconds.
<xezno> i use internet explorer
<us{0gb> I have a way. First, go to your home directory. Create a directory there called "bin".
<ROPA> xenzo firefox starts for me in about 1 second, the tabs take 3 or 4 seconds to load.....
<xezno> lol you lot believed that!
<us{0gb> In the directory, add a text file. Name it anything that is not a command name.
<xezno> yeah it takes 2 seconds to load then go fetch some cofee then itll be done
<us{0gb> In the file, add these three lines:
<xezno> (name it bdhcueb hirn,)
<us{0gb> #!/bin/sh
<xezno> with a sh extension
<us{0gb> sleep 5
<us{0gb> firefox
<xezno> wow that will work
<xezno> save it
<xezno> chmod +x it
<xezno> and run it in the directory firefox is in.
<us{0gb> Then in the auto start menu, change the command to the name of the file (including extension, if there is an extension).
<us{0gb> Also, make the file executable.
<xezno> chmod
<ROPA> xenzo Im serious, a solid state drive works wonders. Before the solid state drive there was plenty of time for the woreless to begin to work...........
<xezno> an ssd?
<xezno> before i buy one what does it actually do
<xezno> ooh ubuntu pastebin 0-0
<ROPA> xenzo it loads data 100 times faster than a mechanical hard drive............and uses less power and does not need defrag.
<xezno> whoooooa
<xezno> so..
<xezno> 4gb ram + an ssd + 3ghz of processor
<xezno> is?
<us{0gb> Ext4 doesn't need to defrag on HDD or SSD. THat's not an SSD feature.
<ROPA> xenzo check out google comments and on tomshardware.com............search for ssd.
<xezno> ok
<xezno> yhanks
<xezno> thabks
<xezno> ARGHHH thanks*
<us{0gb> Defraging is an issue on poorly implemented file systems such as FAT and NTFS.
<xezno> ext4... I like that fs.
<ROPA> us{0gb ok, many thanks.............I have the info but will mess with it in the AM.
<xezno> ehat about btrfs
<xezno> what+
<us{0gb> I think it's what Xubuntu uses. I'd check, but I'm not on Xubuntu.
<xezno> **
<us{0gb> Okay, good luck ROPA!
<xezno> erm... when you partition you choose the file sustem
<xezno> system*
<xezno> And good luck, ROPA!
<ROPA> us{0gb yes, ur right-but ssd doesn't care where the data is....if it's not sequential, it runs a very tiny bit slower in random access more......I love mine!
<us{0gb> Back when I did use Xubuntu, the installer didn't let me choose what file system to use.
<xezno> oh, it does in gparted when you are partitioning
<ROPA> us{0gb  xenzo thanks to you both, have a great day.yes, ur right-but ssd doesn't care where the data is....if it's not sequential, it runs a very tiny bit slower in random access more......I love mine!
<us{0gb> Hmm. Very interesting, ROPA.
<xezno> hmm...
<xezno> so defragging could speed it up by like a few milliseconds?
<ROPA> us{0gb  I can copy a 12 GB partition in 16 seconds.
<xezno> wow it takes me 10mins
<xezno> on my laptop thing from 2003.
<us{0gb> Oh, woww.
<xezno> usually though
<us{0gb> *wow
<xezno> i havent tried it
<xezno> but on my other computer probably 20-30 secons
<xezno> seconds*
<ROPA> xenzo for the older vintage cpu, it won't work as well.............and I'm not sure you can get an IDE type ssd........
<xezno> 1.333GHz isnt that vintage is it?
<xezno> i mean, cmon!
<xezno> (im not getting an ssd for that thing
<xezno> no point)
<ROPA> xenzo yes, that's definately vintage.
<xezno> sooow so 1.6ghz is vintage
<xezno> wow*
<ROPA> xenzo GL, I gotta go sleep some before work!!! take care.
<xezno> it runs minecraft at 60fps on high settings...
<xezno> you too! thanks! have a nice day.
<xezno> bye peeps
<Someus> I got banned from #ubunyu how can i be unbanned?
<Someus> Merry Christmas
<kawazenkai> hi i have a problem with my touchscreen on xubuntu 13.10
<mapps> sheesh
<xubuntu287> Hi, can anyone help me to install radeon hd drivers in my notebook?
<xubuntu287> Notebook: hp g62 GPU: radeon hd 5470 / intel graphic
<xubuntu287> I've tried it in many ways but just doesn't work
<cfhowlett> xubuntu287, ask in #ubuntu if no answer here
<rosemball> xubuntu287, what doesn't work? no display?
<xubuntu826> hi, I just came here a while ago asking for help with my graphics card driver ATI Mobility 5470 in my HP G62 Notebook
<xubuntu826> i just installed the prop driver
<xubuntu826> and now i have a command line on boot
<xubuntu826> in a black screen, it asks for my login
<xubuntu826> i do it and I don't know what else to do, can somebody help me pls?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu826,  come back to #ubuntu with this
<xubuntu826> ok thanks
<xubuntu222> Hello my friend! I have already installed the last version of  xubuntu and i have some problem with the audio. I can't lissen clearly the audio file and audio in internet. The sound stutters. thank you
<holstein> xubuntu222: what are the specs of the system? what are you trying to play? and how?.. i would use a known good and simple file in a known good player, such as VLC, and test
<uBUXUBu> does the video playback aslo stutter xubuntu222 ?
<holstein> also.. this can help
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<uBUXUBu> also*
<holstein> the "internet playback" is likely flash related.. i would troubleshoot it seperately.. i use the chrome browser, since it has a more recent and supported version of flash than is supplied to linux by the vendor
<uBUXUBu> i have seen the chromium browser crashing on me lately
<holstein> chromium can use the flash player from chrome.. but, i am referencing the chrome browser and not chromium.. by default, chromium will use the older flash player.. its easy to troubleshoot and see if this is the issue or not
<holstein> im not saying chrome is better or something one should use.. just that factually, it has a newer supported flash version
<uBUXUBu> so i can install chrome instead then
<xubuntu222> crome
<xubuntu222> so now i try to install
<holstein> xubuntu222: install what?
<xubuntu222> and chrome sorry
<holstein> xubuntu222: chrome will not fix your stand alone audio issues..
<holstein> xubuntu222: you will text something simple, like an ogg file.. with vlc
<xubuntu222> so what i  have to do? when i play audio in internet it don't work good. the audio part but then feels jerky
<xubuntu222> sorry for my english i'm trying to whrite the better that i can
<holstein> xubuntu222: so, otherwise, audio is fine? its *only* in the web browser? in flash? if so, you can try the chrome browser
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ is what i reference
<xubuntu222> is in all the audio file, with mozilla vlc and
<xubuntu222> player
<xubuntu222> i have already install it
<xubuntu222> but i have the same problem
<uBUXUBu>     sudo killall pulseaudio
<uBUXUBu>     sudo pulseaudio --system=1 --daemonize
<uBUXUBu>     Close and re-open chromium
<uBUXUBu> i read this on the ubuntu pages
<uBUXUBu> someone is stating that by killing the process and restarting it..that the problem may go away?
<holstein> xubuntu222: what are the specs of this system?
<xubuntu222> i'm sorry but what are specs?
<xubuntu222> i try!
<holstein> xubuntu222: what are the system specifications... such as "i have 2 gigabytes of ram".. etc
<xubuntu222> èthe computer is an aspire one za3 and the is xubuntu (the last one) 32 bit
<holstein> xubuntu222: are you up to date with upgrades?
<xubuntu222> i have do the upgrades
<xubuntu222> i have install xubuntu now
<xubuntu222> and ubuntu 12.04 but i had the same problem
<siyfion> Hey guys, is there some way I can get some visual feedback about which workspace I'm currently on (like Ubuntu) ??
<holstein> xubuntu222: xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. so, yes, they will share the same support issues
<siyfion> ideally a semi-transparent overlay that states the workspace name
<holstein> xubuntu222: lubuntu doesnt ship with pulse, so, you could try that live and see if the performance is "better".. or, just try the latest 13.10 of xubuntu live and see
<holstein> siyfion: i would put a workspace switcher in the panel/tray.. should give the feedback you are looking for..
 * ObrienDave uses workspace switcher to see which one he's on
<siyfion> meh.. I like my bars minimal ;)
<siyfion> Why have something on the screen 100% of the time taking up space (4 workspaces) when you only really need to know where you "are"
<holstein> siyfion: you could make a panel that is transparent, that behaves as you want above
<siyfion> holstein: Hmmm, okay
<siyfion> I just thought the Ubuntu one might be a package that can be installed
<holstein> siyfion: autohide puts it out of the way, and you make it look as you please
<siyfion> But I guess it's part of unity
<holstein> siyfion: i have had that in simple environments, like lxde.. there should be popup feedback, if you like
<holstein> siyfion: having messed about with it, i prefer the workspace switcher
<siyfion> holstein: Well i've just created a horizontal panel, quite large in the center of the screen, but how would I go about hiding / unhiding it
<holstein> siyfion: i right click and select "hide" from the properties menu
<xubuntu550> hello! i have a problem with my computer. I have already install the last version of xubuntu 32 bit in an aspire one with 2 gb of ram. i have already do the upgrades and above dowload but i have problem with audio file. for exples when i try to watch a video on web (or with vlc)  i cam watch clearly the video but audio stutters. thank you for your time.
<holstein> !audio | xubuntu550
<ubottu> xubuntu550: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<zyxon> hi, has anyone had luck getting alacarte to work in 13.10? As far as I remember it worked fine in 13.04. For me it fails to add the menu entries, but adds entries to the "Open with..." dialog just fine.
<zyxon> also, any update on the sound indicator problem?
 * fergal32 waves hello
<fergal32> just installed xubuntu 13.10
<fergal32> everything works but one thing bothers me
<fergal32> why is .Xresources not working?
<fergal32> searched google etc. but didn´t find a solution that works
<fergal32> can anybody help me out?
<well_laid_lawn> fergal32:  what makes you think it isn't working ?
<fergal32> well_laid_lawn: i´m using rxvt-unicode terminal so i have a few settings in .Xresources
<fergal32> when i do xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources it works
<well_laid_lawn> you should have to run that command after you make changes but .Xresources should be read at login
<fergal32> well_laid_lawn: yes i know but that is the only way to get it working
<fergal32> i thing i´ll switch back to arch
<fergal32> :D
<fergal32> damn
<well_laid_lawn> you could add that command to autostarted apps
<fergal32> works usually under crunchbang and arch and opensuse
<well_laid_lawn> sounds strange that it doesn't work
<fergal32> well_laid_lawn: but that would be lame, wouldn´t it? ;-)
<well_laid_lawn> just a workaround
<fergal32> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1244578
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1244578 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm-session runs xrdb with -nocpp option" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<well_laid_lawn> any workarounds mention in the bugtracker ?
<fergal32> well_laid_lawn: just trying
<fergal32> be back in 5 min
<fergal32> well_laid_lawn: nope, doesn´t work
<fergal32> removing nocpp option lightdm-session didn´t help
<well_laid_lawn> fergal32:  the bug mentions two lines, did you change both ?
<Nehal> hi, i booted the latest version of xubuntu daily build iso, and it asked me for a login and password. i went into the console and created a user, but then when i went back to X and tried to login with that user, the screen went blank for a split second and it went back to the login screen.... i was expecting that for the live cd, there should be no login required. please assist. thanks.
<ObrienDave> LOL use xubuntu for user. known bug
<Nehal> ah... ok :)
<ObrienDave> bug 1259525
<ubottu> bug 1259525 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu & Xubuntu & Ubuntu Kylin lightdm session fails to start. user-session is not set" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259525
<Nehal> ObrienDave: thanks
<ObrienDave> yup
<john_rambo> When I try to enable the apparmor profile for Firefox I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6625367/
<KoSoVaR> anyone have luck with 13.10 kernel 13.11 and amd proprietary drivers, specifically 13.12 straight from their website?  this is the issue i was running in to http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20716003/error-installing-amd-catalyst-13-12-driver but the patch (in the answer) method isn't proving too helpful
<KoSoVaR> i updated to 3.12.6 to see if that might help but still no dice
<KoSoVaR> Sorry.  Let me go back.  Distro:  Xubuntu 13.10.  Kernel:  tried 3.11 and 3.12.6.  AMD drivers:  tried latest and beta from their site.
<xubuntu116> hey
<Nehal> Hi, I just tried the latest daily snapshot of xubuntu 14.04. Most of the menus showed up in what looked like Hindi. Shouldn't it be English by default? I couldn't find any bug reports on this.
<brainwash> Nehal: you mean Bangla?
<GridCube> Nehal, its probaly the first in the lang list
#xubuntu 2013-12-24
<Nehal> Oh, hmm. perhaps a dialog came up with the languages and I did not set it to English. I probably assumed that would be the default.
<brainwash> bug 1245585
<ubottu> bug 1245585 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Try Xubuntu does not auto login and when you do the wrong language is selected by default" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245585
<Nehal> brainwash: thanks
<c2tarun> Hi friends, When I log in into Xubuntu, I have to manually click on Message icon in system tray and click on available to start pidgin. How can I make pidgin to start automatically on system start?
<SonikkuAmerica> Put it in Session and Startup in System Settings.
<c2tarun> SonikkuAmerica, aahh, great :) thanks
<NotRs> Hello all :)
<SonikkuAmerica> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<KoSoVaR> .u
<ROPA> test
<cfhowlett> ROPA, pass
<cfhowlett> !tes
<cfhowlett> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<KoSoVaR> Anyone able to successfully get 13.10 working with AMD's 13.12 drivers along with the new SDK ?
<KoSoVaR> I found this earlier http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?91885-AMD-Catalyst-13-12-GPU-Driver-For-Linux-Released&p=381954#post381954
<xubi> after xubuntu update, on system boot, when xfce is loaded i get some error. The options for popup error box is cancel or report problem. Where i need to look to know what cause this error. Thanks
<cfhowlett> xubi, you don't need to look, just click "report"
<xubi> yes
<Unit193> (That shows you what's up before finally reporting.)
<xubi> ok, but can i look to some logs now ? where errors is logged ?
<Dermhye> Hello
<ObrienDave> greetings
<Dermhye> I am new to Linux. I am using Ubuntu Studio my basic interest is using the graphics softwares
<Dermhye> I noticed the Blender version preinstalled in U. S 13.10 is an old version then I uninstalled and downloaded the latest version from Blender's website
<Dermhye> I got a page online that told me how to extract it and use...
<ObrienDave> check here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/339634/downloading-latest-blender-version-from-ppa
<Dermhye> But I will like to have blender in my application list. How do I do it
<Dermhye> Thank you...
<Dermhye> Checking now
<ObrienDave> once you install it, it will show up in the "graphics" menu
<Dermhye> Do I need to have the old blender version installed before I can use the instructions on the link
<ObrienDave> no, i don't think so
<ObrienDave> add the ppa, update the list, install blender. that should work nicely
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, actually, you could probably have both versions installed.
<ObrienDave> yes, that is possible
<bsdtux> Hi Everyone, I am having problems with getting my bumblebee to work properly. when I try optirun glxgears I get Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:4:0:0
<bsdtux> I have done a lot of googling but nothing seems to be correcting the issue
<bsdtux> I did notice that when checking I get bumblebee-nvidia (3.2.1-3), nvidia-304, nvidia-319-updates, nvidia-setings-304, nvidia-settings-319-updates. Do you think the 304 and 319 are conflicting
<xubuntu214> hii
<cfhowlett> xubuntu214, greetings
<xubuntu214> help me dual booting windows 7 and xubuntu
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xubuntu214> after update-grub command .The system reboot but i windows 7
<bekks> Where did you install grub to?
<KoSoVaR> anyone able to assist with and 13.12 driver install?
<GridCube> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<brainwash> KoSoVaR: your name looks familiar... doing coin mining?
<KoSoVaR> yes sir
<brainwash> so do the usual guides not help?
<KoSoVaR> no
<KoSoVaR> im stumpe.d..
<brainwash> any specific errors?
<KoSoVaR> yea
<KoSoVaR> OpenCL older version is loading instead of the newer version in cgminer
<brainwash> that is a very special issue I guess
<KoSoVaR> http://pastebin.com/YQXjzfV4 can see i'm running 13.25.5
<KoSoVaR> when I run the miner, I'm seeing CL Platform 0 version: OpenCL 1.2 AMD-APP (1214.3)
<KoSoVaR> but I should see CL Platform 0 version: OpenCL 1.2 AMD-APP (1348.4)
<brainwash> well, you could try asking in #ati
<KoSoVaR> yea i'll check it out
<KoSoVaR> just doesn't make sense
<KoSoVaR> :-/
<brainwash> I'm afraid that no one here might be able to help you with this issue
<KoSoVaR> ya it's all good
<KoSoVaR> thought i'd try
<brainwash> it's not xubuntu specific
<Dermhye> How can I increase the volume of my pc
<Dermhye> I am new to linux please
<GridCube> Dermhye, are you using 13.10?
<Dermhye> How do I repair my ubuntu studio installation or reinstall it?
<xubuntu007> hello threre
<xubuntu007> happy Xmas
<uBUXUBu> may the peace of buntu be with u
#xubuntu 2013-12-25
<jdm> ola
<ObrienDave> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<SonikkuAmerica> ObrienDave: Were you planning on speaking Spanish here?
<ObrienDave> only if you understand taco, burrito, enchilada and frijole ;P
<SonikkuAmerica> Entiendo más de solamente estas palabras
<ObrienDave> no, i'm serious, taco, burrito, enchilada and frijole is ALL I understand of spanish ROFL
<SonikkuAmerica> LMBO
<ObrienDave> oh, yea. carne asada and carnitas works also LOL
<SonikkuAmerica> ObrienDave: Big Unit193 is watching us !ot in here :3
<ObrienDave> ahh, he'll get over it ;P
<SonikkuAmerica> :P
<batzy> Hey guys I'm havin a little issue
<batzy> I plugged in an hdmi monitor on my xubuntu machine and uhhh
<batzy> when i set the monitor to the external
<batzy> the screen got a bunch of black boxes and such
<batzy> so i restarted the machine and now the session wont load
<batzy> im not really sure how to fix it
<ObrienDave> i have no idea how to fix that either. stick around a bit, someone will know
<batzy> Yeah, I'm just really looking for a way to reset to the default screen
<batzy> i think i might know of a way actually if i can get to the shell
<ObrienDave> i think alt-F1 will get you a shell
<SonikkuAmerica> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<ObrienDave> ok, ok PFFFFFFFT ;P
<batzy> yeah i did that
<batzy> but like i cant find how to reset the screen here sec ill look it up
<ObrienDave> you might ask in main channel. bunches more people there
<batzy> ?
<batzy> main channel?
<batzy> whats the main channel
<ObrienDave> #ubuntu
<ObrienDave> the main difference between Xubuntu and Ubuntu is the DE. Desktop Environment. they are fundamentally the same
<ObrienDave> all of the ?buntu versions share the same core
<batzy> Yeah i know that
<batzy> i usually just get shit though when i do that
<ObrienDave> yea, they do tend to get a bit touchy. and some will get touchy about the language here as well ;) LMAO
<SonikkuAmerica> !language | AHHHH I JUST HEARD A BAD WORD :<
<ubottu> AHHHH I JUST HEARD A BAD WORD :<: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<batzy> ^ just told me to ask in xubuntu
<batzy> rofl
<ObrienDave> don't mind SonikkuAmerica, he's one of the good guys. OH? he WAS one of the good guys ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> Ohoho
<batzy> you guys know each other well eh
<SonikkuAmerica> batzy: HDMI is a little tricky in Xubuntu... first thing I might have you do is disconnect your screen...
 * SonikkuAmerica drags Unit193 in by the ear into this conversation
<Unit193> !ot | SonikkuAmerica
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SonikkuAmerica> Unit193: Well, actually, if you could tag-team us here, that would be great - we have an HDMI problem in the house.
<batzy> SonikkuAmerica: yes im just trying to get back to my default laptop screen
<batzy> SonikkuAmerica: i dont care if the hdmi works or not
<batzy> but right now its trying to load the hdmi automatically and it isnt working
<SonikkuAmerica> batzy: Did you disconnect your screen now?
<batzy> the hdmi screen yeah?
<SonikkuAmerica> So it's disconnected now.
<Unit193> SonikkuAmerica: Fixed the session won't login issue?
<batzy> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> Unit193: Huh?
<batzy> xfce wont start on my user now SonikkuAmerica
<batzy> with my normal screen
<SonikkuAmerica> batzy: Does it loop back to the lightdm login?
<batzy> no
<SonikkuAmerica> What does it do?
<batzy> it's just hung up and frozen, no mouse even
<batzy> i believe its because i set the default screen for this user to the hdmi monitor
<SonikkuAmerica> batzy: Can you Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<batzy> yep
<SonikkuAmerica> Log into the terminal, then type [ sudo service lightdm restart ]
<batzy> SonikkuAmerica: a quick other detail. When i login the screen flashes black and then all it is is the wallpaper and it hangs up
<SonikkuAmerica> (It should switch into the GUI
<SonikkuAmerica> Just do what I say for now and report your findings.
<batzy> yes it did
<batzy> okay im at the GUI
<SonikkuAmerica> At the login?
<batzy> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> The heck? Did I get kicked?
<batzy> we;cp,e nacl
<batzy> nah it said you left
<batzy> welcome back*
<SonikkuAmerica> Did it say "requested by"?
<SonikkuAmerica> And thx
<SonikkuAmerica> Anyway... what happened when you logged in?
<batzy> uhhh
<batzy> the screen goes black
<SonikkuAmerica> And dies a horrible death?
<batzy> it's just...black
<batzy> i mean i can tell you why
<batzy> it's because it's looking for that hdmi monitor
<batzy> i just need to reset the default monitor for this user
<batzy> but im not familiar with what CLI utilities can do that
<SonikkuAmerica> Try [ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ]
<batzy> what does that do
<ObrienDave> reconfigures the xserver
<batzy> kk
<batzy> i typed it in
<batzy> hold on one sec
<ObrienDave> your display
<SonikkuAmerica> You may want to restart lightdm after that too
<batzy> k the screen flashed black
<batzy> the back wallpaper is up...
<batzy> annddd nothing
<SonikkuAmerica> Right-click?
<batzy> nope. there's no cursor either
<SonikkuAmerica> can you pastebin the output of /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? (Install pastebinit first)
<batzy> yeah whats the syntax for pastebinit
 * ObrienDave suggests hooking HDMI back up and seeing if you can turn it off from there
<batzy> wait hold on im just gonna connect to irc on that my sachine
<batzy> ObrienDave: no
<ObrienDave> ok
<batzy> the screen got a buncha black squares and such
<batzy> wasnt pretty
<ObrienDave> ok, gotcha
<batzy> alright ill be right back
<batzy> Alrighty
<batzy> what did you lot want me to do again?
<SonikkuAmerica> Reconnect your HDMI monitor, black squares and all, and see if you can turn off the screen from there.
<batzy> No like
<batzy> It didnt' load like that
<batzy> it freezes
<batzy> you wanted what file again?
<SonikkuAmerica> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ObrienDave> what about xrandr?
<batzy> SonikkuAmerica: it doesn't exist :o
<SonikkuAmerica> You don't have an xorg.conf file?! :o
<batzy> no I guess not.
<batzy> Not there at least
<SonikkuAmerica> You could try Super+T, then [ xrandr -s 800x600 ] first
<batzy> Super?
<batzy> wat
<batzy> WHATS THE SUPER BUTTON
<SonikkuAmerica> If that doesn't work, [ xrandr -s 1024x768 ]
<SonikkuAmerica> The one with the Windows logo on it
<SonikkuAmerica> (usually)
<batzy> and where do i want to press super t?
<SonikkuAmerica> (1) Ctrl+Alt+F7 (2) Super+T (3) [ xrandr -s 1024x768 ] <ENTER>
<batzy> is something supposed to show up when i press super t?
<batzy> cuz like
<batzy> the screen is just black over there
<ObrienDave> yres, you should get a terminal screen
<ObrienDave> *yes
<batzy> nah, thats not working
<batzy> it doesnt do anything
<SonikkuAmerica> batzy: Does something appear in the garbled portion of the screen?
<batzy> it's odd though because i can login on my guest account too
<batzy> nope
<SonikkuAmerica> You see this is where the one hundred and ninety-third unit could step in if he's around.
<batzy> ?
<batzy> and yeah the guest account works perfectly..
<SonikkuAmerica> Try this: Hit Ctrl+Alt+F1, log in (if you aren't already) and run [ rm -rf ~/.Xauthority ] , then restart lightdm.
<batzy> k
<SonikkuAmerica> Any luck?
<batzy> noope
<batzy> it dims my screen tho lol
<ObrienDave> dang
<batzy> :(
<SonikkuAmerica> Maybe doge'ing about it would help.
<Unit193> No.
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, I'm outta ideas. :(
<batzy> doge?
<SonikkuAmerica> I won't explain that here, Unit193 hates it.
<SonikkuAmerica> Also it's !ot
<batzy> okkk so what now
<SonikkuAmerica> Google? (I already did, your sitch seems to be a common problem)
<batzy> If it's common how come there's no way to fix it..
<SonikkuAmerica> Are you using a proprietary driver?
<batzy> uhh
<batzy> just the intel one
<batzy> idk? no i guess not
<SonikkuAmerica> xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<batzy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6632307/
<batzy> idk if that will tell you anything, i didnt look at it
<SonikkuAmerica> Probably, if you have Intel HD graphics. Without your /etc/X11/Xorg.conf I can't tell.
<SonikkuAmerica> (We're kind of at an impasse without it)
<batzy> i have intel hd
<batzy> when i do xrandr --prop it says 'cant open display'
<batzy> dfl
<batzy> sd
<batzy> ad
<batzy> bye
<SonikkuAmerica> r3
<SonikkuAmerica> >sigh< -1 for me
<ObrienDave> wow
<ObrienDave> he just *poof* like that?
<ObrienDave> well, dang. me thinks me need some sleep. c ya
<SonikkuAmerica> bai
<batzy> SonikkuAmerica, I fixed it
<jdm> I remember using Kubuntu and Ubuntu live DVD/CD/USB's
<jdm> and something worked on the Ubuntu liveCD but it didnt work on Kubuntu
<jdm> which is why i wanted to try out Xubuntu first
<jdm> im back in windows 7 now
<jdm> it is using 1.7GB of RAM
<jdm> and i have xchat and pidgin open and that's it
<batzy> I used to use Arch
<batzy> Then I went to Gentoo, and now I'm on Xubuntu
<jdm> ive used almost all of them
<jdm> but i havent used linux on the desktop in years
<jdm> i started out on Slackware and Mandrake Linux
<holstein> jgm: its more likely different versions. like, ubuntu 12.04 "worked" and kubuntu 13.10 "didnt work"
<holstein> jgm: the kernels and the software support are much the same..
<ObrienDave> Merry Krishna, Bah Humbug, and all that ;P
<Guest28236> hola!!
<Guest28236> hello?
<Guest28236> someone here??
<ObrienDave> nope
<batzy> Yes Guest28236
<batzy> I am here
<Guest28236> hello!!
<batzy> Hi.
<Guest28236> I have a problem with the card sound
<Guest28236> is the integrated ac97
<Guest28236> doesnt work
<batzy> great.
<batzy> 'doesnt work'
<Guest28236> motherboard gigabyte ga7va
<batzy> did it ever work?
<batzy> what audio driver you have? is that card supported?
<Guest28236> I think that yes
<Guest28236> the update solves the problem??
<Guest28236> I have xubuntu 13.10, new installation
<Guest28236> what is the best format for xubuntu (old machine 2004) , ext2 ext3 or ext4 or other??
<cfhowlett> ext4 is the default and works for most everyone ...
<Guest28236> ok thacks
<Guest28236> thanks
<jonas_VLC> hi again!!
<jonas_VLC> the sound works
<jonas_VLC> but, mmm the botton of control sound dont works
<jonas_VLC> only this
<jonas_VLC> all ok
<jonas_VLC> xbmc is great for this version!!!
<jonas_VLC> bye!!
<brihat> Some application started to write into the log file upstart/startxfce4.log, that my /home partition run out of space. Is there a way to limit the file size of that log file?
<cfhowlett> brihat, great question!  IDK the answer though.  if no answer here, try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-server
<popsch> hi. I can't mount a usb drive. I already gave my account the permissions under system -> users -> permissions
<popsch> I can see the drive in thunar, but when I click on it, it says 'not authorized'
<popsch> I can mount it as root, but my parents won't understand doing this all the time
<bazhang> put it in fstab?
<popsch> bazhang, but it's always a different sdX, depending on how many other drives are attached
<bazhang> how many are we talking
<popsch> I don't know how many they will plug in, and as usual with parents, they're computer illiterate and short tempered
<bazhang> and is this a usb hdd, or a usb stick
<popsch> it's a camera
<popsch> but lsusb lists it as a card reader (sdc at the moment)
<bazhang> !find gmtp
<ubottu> Found: gmtp
<bazhang> some cameras can be read as media storage devices
<bazhang> check it's set that way
<popsch> hm. but I can mount it via mount /dev/sdc
<bazhang> installing gmtp may help as well
<popsch> it's also visible in Thunar
<popsch> as a mountable drive. there's somewhere a quirk in the permission system
<bazhang> highly doubtful
<popsch> beats me. I just rebooted and it automounted the drive
<bazhang> sounds like an unclean removal tbh
<popsch> I installed usbmount, because I read that ubuntu-based servers need it
<popsch> the system is based on xubuntu, but I thought, better give it a try
<bazhang> and your parents are going to working with a server?
<bazhang> not sure what "based on xubuntu" means there
<bazhang> a server has no gui
<popsch> no, it's a desktop-based xubuntu
<popsch> I just installed it, because I thought it might help
<popsch> and it did
<bazhang> xubuntu is gui, ie desktop
<popsch> bazhang, no, I meant I installed the system from a xubuntu install image
<popsch> so it's ubuntu + xfce
<bazhang> did you mean a distro not actually xubuntu, but based on it?
<popsch> I mean the distro
<bazhang> so ubuntu and xubuntu-desktop or the like
<popsch> correct
<bazhang> thats still ubuntu
<tnwnsf> does xubuntu 12.04 have pulseaudio working by default ?
<bazhang> as is kubuntu, lubuntu, edubuntu, ubuntustudio, and uh
<brainwash> tnwnsf: yes it does
<popsch> bazhang, thanks for the responses. it turns out that my install was missing pmount + usbmount
<bazhang> ok
<tnwnsf> brainwash, does adjusting the audio in applications change the system-level output ?
<tnwnsf> master-level*
<brainwash> depends
<bazhang> which apps tnwnsf
<popsch> tnwnsf, I think if it's the only application then yes, otherwise no
<popsch> I meant that if only one application is running, then it affects the master-level, otherwise it does not
<tnwnsf> well vlc on debian is retarded, wheneever i change the volume it changes the master-volume as well
<bazhang> never seen that happen
<tnwnsf> so i'm hoping xubuntu doesn't do it
<tnwnsf> bazhang, i've been banging my head trying to figure it out. it's retarded and annoying
<bazhang> of course, vlc goes above 100% for volume, so who knows
<tnwnsf> bazhang, even if i adjust audio lower than 100% it adjust master as well
<bazhang> sounds like a bug then tnwnsf
<bazhang> does mplayer do this on your system as well?
<popsch> tnwnsf, I just tested it
<popsch> tnwnsf, if you crank up the volume in vlc beyond the master-level, then vlc will increase the master-level
<bazhang> heh
<popsch> if you then decrease the volume, the master-level will stay where it is and just the application-specific level will decrease
<tnwnsf> let me switch over to xfce, just a sec
<popsch> so: app-level 10, master level 15; you crank up the volume to max: app-level 100, master level 100; you decrease the volume: appl-level 50, master level 100
<bazhang> he quit
<tnwnsf> popsch, try just adjusting volume down, the master is also reduced
<bazhang> so: app-level 10, master level 15; you crank up the volume to max: app-level 100, master level 100; you decrease the volume: appl-level 50, master level 100 tnwnsf
<bazhang> what he posted right after you quit
<tnwnsf> bazhang, yeap
<us_0gb> That's lame. Most sound applications have a separate volume level where <application sound> * <system sound> == <actual output>.
<SuperEngineer> In case y'all hadn't noticed - it's /Christmas - have a good onne folks. ;)
<conor> hey
<conor> Having trouble with terminal colors / zsh
<conor> http://i.imgur.com/2jsy5tB.png
<conor> for some reason the arrow shows up as green
<conor> when it's supposed to be red
<Meerkat> conor, 3 of them look red. in the middle
<conor> Meerkat: So, it stays red if I do something wrong ... like try to cd into a non-exisitant directory
<conor> This is probably more of a zsh question rather than a xbuntu question come to think of it
<brainwash> conor: yes, you better ask in #zsh :)
<mortrevere_> Hi all
<mortrevere_> Is this the right channel for Xubuntu support ?
<Meerkat> yes
<Meerkat> bienvenue
<mortrevere_> Great ! So here's the problem : i just got my vaio pro 13 for xmas (really nice machine btw), but it came with Win 8 preinstalled ... I'm a big xubuntu fan since 2 years and wanted to install it (alone, not alongside win 8)
<mortrevere_> So i proceeded to the installation, everything went fine and the system seems to be installed, but i am unable to boot on it at all
<mortrevere_> When i power up the computer, i get the VAIO splash screen, then it goes black, same splash screen again, and then "Your VAIO computer was unable to start windows" (oh, no shit, I wiped the disk twice ...)
<Meerkat> when you installed xubuntu did you check to make sure you overwrote all partitions of the drive?
<TheSheep> mortrevere_: make sure you have secure boot disabled in bios
<mortrevere_> As this has never happened to me with previous installations I was wondering if some issues were known about installing in UEFI and all ? (since it's the first time i'm trying to install on this, i always did it on regular BIOS machines)
<Meerkat> win8 seem to have several partitions, some which are only used to boot for windows8.
<mortrevere_> TheSheep: done
<mortrevere_> i'm struggling with this since this morning actually
<mortrevere_> Meerkat: I deleted all partitions and created new ones for xubuntu
<mortrevere_> So ... windows should have disappeared right ? Why is the UEFI trying to boot on it ?
<TheSheep> they probably just used the word 'windows' in the message instead of 'system'
<mortrevere_> (i tried everything from boot-repair to replacing .efi file on /boot by hand ... getting kinda stuck here)
<mortrevere_> TheSheep: yeah probably
<TheSheep> if all else fails, you could ask the Sony support, after all they got money for it
<TheSheep> just don't let them say that they don't support linux, this is not a problem with linux
<mortrevere_> that's right, do you think they support linux installations ? (i don't really wan't to call to hear "just reinstall windows" as a solution)
<TheSheep> linux didn't even boot yet
<Meerkat> mortrevere_, did you to an advanced install or just pretty much click next all the way through when installing Xubuntu?
<Meerkat> if advanced, try a normal "easy" install and see if that boots.
<TheSheep> I wish this was true: http://xkcd.com/806/
<mortrevere_> Meerkat: during the day I installed the thing about 6 times, advanced and basic, nothing works
<Meerkat> mortrevere_, does it say anything about missing boot device?
<mortrevere_> TheSheep: i'll try the "shibboleet" thing then, i guess ...
<ozberk> hi guys
<Meerkat> ...when booting
<TheSheep> mortrevere_: good luck
<mortrevere_> Meerkat: "system couldn't be found"
<TheSheep> mortrevere_: oh, I assume you googled your laptop's make and model with 'ubuntu' already
<ozberk> I need some help with that  http://u1312.hizliresim.com/1j/t/vw81k.png   I installed the xfce4-mixer but the icon on the pannel is so big how can I change it
<TheSheep> ozberk: I'm not sure you can
<TheSheep> ozberk: I mean, not easily
<Meerkat> mortrevere_, in bios boot options, can you see the hard drive or an entry named "ubuntu"?
<ozberk> TheShepp I would like to use standart pluseaudio applet but it is not work
<mortrevere_> TheSheep: let's say that half of the google page for "Vaio pro 13 ubuntu" is purple :(
<mortrevere_> Meerkat: the thing is that there are only 2 things in the boot options : external device (USB) or Internal SSD
<mortrevere_> oh well i found something else http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeNTtn231cU
<TheSheep> mortrevere_: it's not here? http://www.linlap.com/sony
<mortrevere_> looks like a solution ?
<mortrevere_> TheSheep: no
<TheSheep> well, at least you know it works for somebody
<uBUXUBu> merry christmas
<mortrevere_> yeah, i was thinking it may be impossible
<mortrevere_> (which is very unlikely but who knows what's happening with secure boot and windows 8)
<TheSheep> mortrevere_: so did you try http://askubuntu.com/questions/360285/13-10-on-vaio-pro-with-uefi ?
<mortrevere_> yep that's one of this first things i tried
<Meerkat> mortrevere_, does it have a cd drive?
<Meerkat> odd question, I know. It's just that I had massive problems with booting a computer that I installed via a USB memory stick.
<mortrevere_> no cd drive, the thing is to thin ahah
<mortrevere_> a real mac book air, 2000€ cheaper
<mortrevere_> i'm gonna try the method of the guy from the video
<mortrevere_> ok i gave up on installing in UEFI mode, works like a charm in Legacy mode !
<mortrevere_> too bad but ...
<mortrevere_> thanks everybody
<TheSheep> too bad
<TheSheep> but yeah, it's important that it works
<TheSheep> and kudos for getting rid of windows :)
#xubuntu 2013-12-26
<xubuntu222> why the bar window is not displayed
<elfy> you'll need to explain what the bar window is :)
<xubuntu222> parameters in the file manager is inaccessible. the windows do not have borders and can not close or reduce ...
<xubuntu222> What can I do with please?
<oaky> xubuntu222: do u have a panel on the bottom of the screen?
<elfy> xubuntu222: try Alt+F2 then command xfwm4 --replace
<xubuntu222> there here
<xubuntu222> the windows opened are automatically placed in the corner and can not be move also
<xubuntu222> my Xubuntu becomes completely uncontrollable
<elfy> only time I've ever heard of that is with something like devilspie - you could try removing session information
<elfy> open settings manager - session and startup - session tab - clear saved sessions, logout - make sure it's not saving session - login
<superpazzo> hi
<superpazzo> Xubuntu 14.04 is installing! Maybe this time I'll manage to give a new life to the old crappy Acer Aspire 1350 with only 512 MB RAM
<superpazzo> I meant 12.04 of course!
<olbi> it wasn't problems with installing it, like crash or smth?
<olbi> oh, 12.04 you mean :P
<superpazzo> no..... for the moment :)
<superpazzo> yes, LTS
<superpazzo> Lubuntu 13.10 and Xubuntu 13.10 failed for this old laptop, strange crazy errors :(
<superpazzo> so I decided to try Xubuntu 12.04
<olbi> 13.04 and laters have pae kernels, maybe that's why
<superpazzo> this is a VEEEEERY crappy machine
<superpazzo> e.g. CD-ROM does not work, and BIOS does not support USB sticks
<olbi> I have same problems on some machines when try to install 13.10
<superpazzo> I used an USB floppy disk to boot!!!!!
<olbi> and CPU doesn't support PAE :P
<superpazzo> ok, let's forget 13.10 and le'ts wait for the real 14.04 :)
<olbi> hehe :)
<superpazzo> PAE? not a problem, I don't have spare RAM  chips, I'll use the old 256+256 .....
<superpazzo> Ibought this laptop in 2003
<superpazzo> ah!
<superpazzo> now I got it
<superpazzo> well let's give it a shot with 12.4
<superpazzo> at least I got to the GUI! it's a GREAT thing! and the USB stick this time has no damaged files (I used UNEtBootIn)
<superpazzo> ok,it installed thelanguage packs (Italy), going on!
<superpazzo> xubuntu rocks
<xubuntu631> i've tried to set up duel monitors on my laptop. and now when i disconnected i have no display on my laptop screen on my main account. however the guest account works fine. help anyone?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu631, xrandr is the app multi-display application.  I'd suggest looking for the hidden .xrandr configuration file in your guest account and copying it to your /home
<cfhowlett> xubuntu631, OR find, kill and restart the .config account in /home
<xubuntu631> how could i search for that?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu631, manually.  go to file manager, display your /home, hit ctrl-h to display hidden files and look for .xrandr?  but first bring this question to #ubuntu.  Someone there may have a more direct solution
<xubuntu631> okay thanks man
<cfhowlett> xubuntu631, best of luck
<xubuntu631> i get permission denied, so i tried to do sudo -s in terminal and cd to the home dir, and still permission denied:((
<akis63> hi all. i followed theese details http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/07/download-and-install-androidsdk-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ and i installed in my /home android. because it does not work properly i deleted /android from my /home. is there any possibility that it has anything be changed from this application on my /root (except of course of openjdk-6-jdk and libgl1-mesa-dev which are necessary to run the application)?
<bekks> akis63: Unless you did it using sudo: no.
<akis63> bekks: i didn't use sudo. i only installed penjdk-6-jdk and libgl1-mesa-dev from software center and i konw that they have been installed in my /root. But the androids-sdk i downloaded from here: http://dl.google.com/android/android-sdk_r20-linux.tgz and then i unzipped it in my/home and i run it from there.
<bekks> akis63: then it didnt change anything outside your /home
<akis63> bekks: ok. thank you for confirmation. is it clear that nothing has been changed outside my /home although sdk-manager downloaded the newest android packages?
<bekks> akis63: Unless it used sudo privileges to do so - nothing has changed outside /home
<junka> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound-gtk2/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in Ubuntu Studio "[SRU]Update indicator-sound-gtk2 with patch" [Undecided,New]
<junka> has this been fixed?
<cfhowlett> junka, if it was fixed, it would state same so ... not yet
<junka> where does then "fix released" apply to? 14.04 alpha 1?
<akis63> bekks: no sudo pirivileges were used. just an update procedure from sdk manager as it is described here: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/07/download-and-install-androidsdk-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/#tc-comment-title under 'Install Android updates if there are any available'
<brainwash> junka: right, saucy is listed separately and the updated package is available in the proposed repo
<junka> thanks
<acalbaza> anyone know how to fix menu editor in 13.10?  i cant get it to keep my additions.
<phil__> hello there !
<phil__> any idea on how dkms terminate is compile; with no messages anyway ...
<phil__> something wrong or not ?
<Orioa> is there anyone around
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> !ask | Orioa
<ubottu> Orioa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Orioa> i need help changing the network shares when i click on browse network it opens to windows network but my network is different
<Orioa> then when i open windows network it has workgroup i need to change that to my network but do not know how
<Orioa> to my workgroup sorry
<TheSheep> "windows network" is for the type of network, not for the name
<TheSheep> it should list all the workgroups that are available
<Orioa> ok
<TheSheep> if it's not listed, you should be able to open it with Go -> open location
<Orioa> ok ty
<brauleinchen> i need to convert a 16:9 avi file to 4:3, that is aspect ratio. I just mkv'ed the file (mkvmerger), how do I do that?
<bazhang> handbrake?
<brauleinchen> bazhang, is that a program?
<bazhang> brauleinchen, a gui one, yeah
<bazhang> you could use ffmpeg for the cli
<brauleinchen> bazhang, what is ffmpeg?
<brauleinchen> and im trying to figure how to change the aspect ratio, but i cannot find anything
<brauleinchen> tips welcomed
<bazhang> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 6:0.8.9-0ubuntu0.13.10.1 (saucy), package size 94 kB, installed size 241 kB
<bazhang> ^ brauleinchen
<brauleinchen> what does ffmpeg do? encoder and transcoder doesnt say enything to me
<bazhang> which is why I suggested the gui handbrake
<brauleinchen> the one imusing
<bazhang> http://superuser.com/questions/26416/how-to-convert-a-169-movie-to-a-43-letterbox-version
<brauleinchen> thx
<bazhang> np
<omegahacker> [redir from #xfce] I just upgraded from ubuntu/mint 13.04 to 13.10 last night, and now have a serious problem with xfce4-terminal - when I start it one one screen, *every* terminal on the other screen (all workspaces) dies instantly with 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)' etc
<omegahacker> and sorry, meant xubuntu in that, pasted from my previous brainfart
<bazhang> which mint
<omegahacker> not mint, xubuntu
<holstein> omegahacker: i would test as another user, or with the config removed or moved out of the way.. then, you can see if the issue is with the actuall application, or just your user config
<omegahacker> k, will try that when I have a breaking point in my coding
<holstein> if you are carrying a config over from mint, that could do it.. a bunch of custom or outdated xfce user configs
<omegahacker> no, mint was a typo, it was never involved
<holstein> if you upgraded from a version of mint with the upgrade too, thats a bad idea
<holstein> upgrade tool*
<omegahacker> fresh install of xubuntu 13.04, upgraded last night to 13.10
<holstein> then, you have no reason to be too put off by trying a fresh install of 13.10, since that will likely take much less time over all, and you have no data to bother with backing up or saving
<omegahacker> no, I have plenty of data, the 13.04 was a long time ago
<speckle> by fresh install, you mean you didn't keep up with upgrades?
<speckle> or you mean 13.04 was the first version you installed?
<omegahacker> I mean I got new hard drives at that time
<speckle> ah!
<omegahacker> new drives, 13.04 fresh, do lots of work, upgrade to 13.10 last night
<speckle> I had a couple issues with 13.10 but nothing too serious - it does feel less table than 13.04 though :(
<speckle> *stable
<omegahacker> starting rsync of home from / to my raid just in case I'm forced to reinstall, but really hoping not
<brainwash> you mean separate X screens?
<omegahacker> and if I reinstall I'll be splitting / and /home into separate partitions so I don't have this mess again
<omegahacker> yes
<brainwash> ah, found it
<brainwash> bug 1243354
<ubottu> bug 1243354 in xfce4-terminal (Ubuntu) "Xfce4-terminal cannot run on more than one X screen at a time" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243354
<omegahacker> yup, looks to be it
<brainwash> sadly no progress on this one :/
<holstein> omegahacker: you can have whatever data you have, but the fresh install last night of 13.04 will be the same as the fresh install of 13.10 i was saying you shouldnt be afraid of doing
<omegahacker> guess I can try to compile the xfce4-terminal version from 13.04 and see if that is enough to fix it
<holstein> omegahacker: so, the issue happens as another user?
<speckle> holstein, it was found to be a confirmed open bug
<holstein> omegahacker: you are certain its not your config? and its an issue with 13.10?
<omegahacker> first, the fresh install of 13.04 was many many months ago, after which I've got 80GB of /home on root
<holstein> i had read nothing that indicated there were mulitple x screens..
<omegahacker> I haven't actually logged in as another user yet because I haven't had a stopping point in my work yet, so I have no idea if it's a user config issue yet, but I strongly doubt it from the bug report
<holstein> assuming its relating to your actual problem, it seems plausible
<omegahacker> "when I start it one one screen, *every* terminal on the other screen"
<holstein> omegahacker: sure.. but that doesnt mean to me an x session is split
<bsdtux> Hey guys and gals, where can I get the xubuntu documentation for offline viewing? I check /usr/share/doc/xubuntu-doc and xubuntu-desktop but only say a copyright and changelog.gz
<Unit193> /usr/share/xubuntu-docs/desktop-guide/
<bsdtux> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Sure, just make sure xubuntu-docs is installed.
<xubuntu114> Hi! Is it possible tyo install a software in xubuntu that plays music has a playlist and you can edit the order in whgich the songs wqill paly?
<xubuntu114> such application does evene xist?
<TheSheep> sure, lots of them
<xubuntu114> sorry for the bad typying
<xubuntu114> i tried lots and couldn find one that did
<TheSheep> if you like winamp, you will like audacity
<TheSheep> the default is rockbox, I think
<holstein> xubuntu114: i cant think of many that dont.. what did you try?
<xubuntu114> gnome music player does not play them sequentialy
<holstein> xubuntu114: you can select if you want them to go in order or random
<xubuntu114> im goin  to try audacity now
<TheSheep> sorry, not rockbox
<TheSheep> gmusicbrowser
<holstein> xubuntu114: audacity is not a player like that
<holstein> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-1 (saucy), package size 2395 kB, installed size 6330 kB
<TheSheep> holstein: how was it called then?
<TheSheep> sorry
<holstein> xubuntu114: you can open the one you were using, and configure it to play sequentially
<xubuntu114> in gmusic i couldnt change the order of stuff in the playlist
<TheSheep> seems I've forgotten all the names :(
<TheSheep> xubuntu114: that's strange, should work
<xubuntu114> it does not do that
<xubuntu114> seems like a bug
<xubuntu114> on the gnome music polayer
<holstein> xubuntu114: it does.. but choose one, and lets get into it
<xubuntu114> i remeber it working fine somewhere else
<xubuntu114> right!
<holstein> xubuntu114: what would you like to use? banshee is a popular one
<xubuntu114> i'll try both audacity and banshee
<holstein> xubuntu114: audacity, is *not* a player like that
<holstein> xubuntu114: you dont want audacity.. its a recorder
<xubuntu114> ok
<xubuntu114> i get it
<holstein> xubuntu114: no need to try it at all for what you are doing... it has no playlists
<holstein> !info banshee
<ubottu> banshee (source: banshee): Media Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 4504 kB, installed size 13677 kB
<xubuntu114> Banshee is just great!
<xubuntu114> thabnsk guys
<xubuntu114> what a nice application
<xubuntu114> holstein: thanks for recommending banshee it's so much better than the default one
<holstein> xubuntu114: its not actually "better".. its just preffered by you, and thats great.. enjoy, and i hope it meets your needs
<xubuntu114> XD~
<Sysi> if I install 12.04.1 with backported xorg and kernel, will I get newer 12.04.3 xorg and kernel with apt-get upgrade?
<holstein> Sysi: you'll get whatever is in the repos.. everything should just come in, assuming you are OK with that much coming in
<holstein> Sysi: it'll maybe be similar to downloading the new iso
<Sysi> holstein: different point-releases just have those backported from different releases, I can upgrade them manually too
<Unit193> !info xserver-xorg-lts-raring
<ubottu> Package xserver-xorg-lts-raring does not exist in saucy
<Unit193> !info xserver-xorg-lts-raring raring
<ubottu> Package xserver-xorg-lts-raring does not exist in raring
<Unit193> Bah, whatever, it's in precise.
<holstein> Sysi: im just saying, if you want to end up with the updated 12.04, the data tranfer of installing the older one and upgrading is probably quite similar, if not even a bit more than just downloading the newer iso
<holstein> Sysi: last time i did it, i think it was 900 or so mb's after the install, using an older 12.04 iso
<Sysi> holstein: I don't really care about that
<holstein> Sysi: the end result is, you get the latest from the repos
<Unit193> Yes, but the -lts-bleh packages don't get auto installed, at least not from the dep trail I see.
<holstein> Sysi: sure. but, that is literally the only thing to care about.. the data transfer and the time.. if the end result is the same
<holstein> the time will be less to just download the latest iso
<Sysi> holstein: like Unit193 said, it won't be
<Unit193> You can easily install the metas, though.
<Sysi> sure
<Sysi> I guess I'll do that, I'd probably gone with 12.04 original if I had ".0" 32bit image handy
<Sysi> hum, I have mini.iso
<holstein> i like the mini iso. its handy
<Gllm> Hi there
<Gllm> first time here.
<uBUXUBu> hi
<Wilsonb>  could someone tell me what the best way to back up my t428 with Xubunut flashed on it?
<Wilsonb> <Wilsonb> I updated and configured it, now want to try other flavors, but worked on it for a while.
<Wilsonb> <Wilsonb> How to backup the Roms?
<sideup66> hey room
<xubuntu550> Hello, i need help
<sideup66> i have a question regarding a wireless adapter on my toshiba laptop running xubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu550> How i can uninstall programs from xubuntu.
<sideup66> xubuntu550: look up the program you want to remove in synaptic
<sideup66> and click on it and select remove
<sideup66> then apply
<Unit193> sideup66: What card/chip?
<sideup66> my question is, what is going on with my netgear wna1000 usb dongle, for some reason itll connect from a cold system start, however a reboot and it becomes disabled and does not connect to the network
<sideup66> i dont think the usb is honestly going to sleep because itll show it under network connections as disabled by hardware switch
<sideup66> its just strange how its affected by powering off vs rebooting
<sideup66> unit193: for some reason it loads up a realtek driver to run things
<brauleinchen> can i play m4v on linux?
<brauleinchen> that is not apples format, is it?
<Mike-Linux-NL> brauleinchen: m4v should be playable
<Mike-Linux-NL> in vlc or totem
<brauleinchen> Mike-Linux-NL, i checked, it is apple
<brauleinchen> isnt it?
<Mike-Linux-NL> it is, but still playable.. apple uses that format as well
<Mike-Linux-NL> and you can convert m4v's into mkv's or mp4 with Handbrake
<xyzone> isn't m4v just mp4 with a different extension?
<Mike-Linux-NL> an m4v is very similar to mp4, but as an option you can add DRM to it...
<Mike-Linux-NL> apple uses it to put tv episodes or other restricted content on iTunes
<Mike-Linux-NL> DRM options like copy protection etc...
<Mike-Linux-NL> for more info regarding M4v please check: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M4V
<xyzone> still looks like it's just an extension change. the drm is going into mp4 containers
<xyzone> drm is so goofy
<brauleinchen> any linux program to turn m4v into mkv or anythhing else?
#xubuntu 2013-12-27
<grub9> after install Im getting can not find device error and getting kicked to grub_rescue> prompt
<uBUXUBu> are u using IDE
<uBUXUBu> might be a good idea to try this by booting from USB including live Ubuntu...
<speckle> for xubuntu 14.04 please change default text editor from mousepad to gedit :)
<SonikkuAmerica> speckle: Why gedit?
<SonikkuAmerica> (Furthermore, it's not like it isn't in the repos, you can install it yourself and ditch mousepad)
<speckle> yeah, luckily it switched the default to gedit after I uninstalled mousepad :) that was nice
<speckle> I'm mostly for XFCE compared to GNOME, but gedit is the one GNOME application I like
<speckle> Because it has tabs!
<SonikkuAmerica> I'll agree that mousepad is pretty primitive, but when I need a plain text editor I nano
<speckle> The file manager has tabs and Firefox has tabs, and I think it's really hard to be reasonably productive without them.  I understand the lightweight philosophy of XFCE, but I consider them a very basic feature for something like a text editor.
<SonikkuAmerica> So does Chrome.
<speckle> terminal-based text editors are probably too technical to be a default for any *ubuntu, heh
<SonikkuAmerica> Um... nano comes with any *buntu these days.
<speckle> I mean, the default when you double click on a file.
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh
<speckle> So yeah..
<us_0gb> Gedit has syntax highlighting.
<us_0gb> How can you live without syntax highlighting after having tried it? That's reason enough to switch to Gedit.
<Unit193> mousepad has it as well, and generally speaking, gedit is overkill for a default editor.
<speckle> I dunno, I feel like syntax highlighting is an advanced feature because it creeps into IDE territory
<speckle> tabs are important if you just want to have more than 1 thing open without cluttering your taskbar
<speckle> s/taskbar/panel/ ?
<us_0gb> I've never thought of syntax highlighting as an advanced feature, but maybe you're right.
<speckle> I just think of casual text editing use as saving/editing/loading up some random text that's *unrelated* to any programming or scripting language.
<us_0gb> I use tabs on just about everything besides Thunar. I was exited to have tabs in Thunar when I installed the PPA (my distribution, Trisquel, uses an old version of Xfce that doesn't have tabs yet), but then I found I actually didn't find them as useful as I thought.
<speckle> maybe gedit has overkill features, but they're don't get in the way of casual text editing unlike if you're using a full IDE.  Tabs, on the other hand..
<us_0gb> I like tabs for text editing, but I could live without them.
<speckle> I think file manager tabs become less important if you use the terminal a lot, because a lot of your filesystem locations are just open in the terminal.  Probably the same for the text editor, actually.
<us_0gb> I use the command line for package management, but not much else.
<speckle> Ah, I see.  I used to use tabs in file managers a lot, but now I just use the terminal as my file manager and open tabs there :P
<us_0gb> Usually when I need multiple locations in the file manager open, I'm moving files from one location to the other. Tabs are somehow mildly inconvenient for that.
<speckle> You have a good point.  Now I feel like tabs in a text editor are even more important than in a file manager :)
<Kodachi> Greetings anybody home?
<xubuntu079> hi
<xubuntu079> i need help
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pjotter> Hello everybody. Iḿ o Xubuntu 12.04 and would like to upgrade evince 3.4.0 to the latest version. Does anybodu know how to do this? I tried some of the suggested PPA's but I alwasy get evince 3.4.0, no matter what I do.
<xubuntu079> How I enter to the software center? I can see any button.
<xubuntu079> *can't
<TheSheep> xubuntu079: it should be in the 'applications' menu
<xubuntu079> I can't see it, that's the problem
<pjotter> Maybe it got hidden somehow? Try Menu->Settings->Main menu. SOftware center should be enabled in the root of the menu.
<Slesa> xubuntu079: Or try out Alt+F2, type Software and hit the cursor down key. It should appear in the list then.
<pjotter> Maybe it got removed from the system? Try this: Alt-F2 en type in: software-center <enter>
<xubuntu079> Thank you!
<pjotter> Did it work?
<xubuntu079> Yeah!
<pjotter> Great
<xubuntu079> Thanks a lot <3
<pjotter> No problem
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> Hi all! Люди тут есть кто русскоговорящий, неужели нет трезвых сегодня людей?
<cfhowlett> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> ubuntu-ru don't work right now
<cfhowlett> so ... English then?
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> so, I try to speak without brain-breaking mistakes
<cfhowlett> :)
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I would like get advice: how to install a file-server in home-network from a man, who did this already
<cfhowlett> npocTo4eJIoBeK1, come ask in #ubuntu  --- more people.  I don't know the answer.
<koegs> !samba | npocTo4eJIoBeK1
<ubottu> npocTo4eJIoBeK1: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> difficulty is in the remote installation
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I haven't any monitor for second pc
<koegs> npocTo4eJIoBeK1: then i would recommend installing "openssh-server" on the server and use ssh
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I'll stay here in this chanel and try ask in #ubuntu too
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> ok, but i have little thing, that I don't understand: Any time then server starts it ask to login, haw can I solve this, autologin or something like that?
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> *how
<Rory> How can I remove the ctrl-F4 shortcut from being "switch to workspace 4"? I tried reducing the number of workspaces to 3, but the shortcut still remains and I can't find an option in either keyboard shortcuts, or workspace settings
<Rory> I would like to do this becuase XFCE, like KDE, has this thing (papercut/bug IMO) where you can't use ctrl-f4 to close a tab in the browser because it's already mapped to workspace 4
<TheSheep> Rory: settings -> window manager settings -> keyboard
<Rory> Thanks very much TheSheep :)
<TheSheep> Rory: also, you can use ztrl+w to close a tab
<TheSheep> ctrl+w
<GridCube> Rory, ctrl-w is close tabs in most, if not all programs
<Rory> Old habits die hard
<TheSheep> GridCube: not all, ctrl+w should be 'delete current word'
<TheSheep> GridCube: but someone imported the 'close the window' from windows :(
<GridCube> never heard of that feature
<TheSheep> GridCube: and now there is no 'delete current word' shortcut
<GridCube> mmhm
<TheSheep> so you have to backspace like a retard
<koegs> npocTo4eJIoBeK1: why should a server "auto-login"? that is not needed
<GridCube> or ctrl-shift-←-del
<koegs> npocTo4eJIoBeK1: please keep the discussion here
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> sorry, I don't know how to answer in the public channel to single person
<ObrienDave> npocTo4eJIoBeK1, use TAB auto-complete
<Meerkat> how big is the 13.04 -> 13.10 update?
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> in ubuntu nobody answered
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I must grow up to 40-level or something like that)
<holstein> npocTo4eJIoBeK1: you shouldnt need to autologin on a server.. most servers like that run headless.. what are you trying to accomplish?
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> When I Install server what should I do, when it ask to create a root and user?
<holstein> npocTo4eJIoBeK1: ubuntu server?
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> yes
<holstein> npocTo4eJIoBeK1: this is the xubuntu channel
<holstein> !ubuntuserver
<holstein> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<holstein> http://nixgeeks.com/how-to-enable-automatic-login-in-ubuntu-server/ states how to auto login in a server distro.. though, i wouldnt do that, and i dont think that is what you are asking
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> Oh my God!)
<holstein> npocTo4eJIoBeK1: ?
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I install server-version on pc whithout video-system
<holstein> npocTo4eJIoBeK1: sure. headless
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> where is no video
<holstein> npocTo4eJIoBeK1: correct.. no display.. headless
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> no displays
<holstein> npocTo4eJIoBeK1: right.. i understand that
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> server-version old-desktopbox with file-server soft on it
<holstein> npocTo4eJIoBeK1: sounds like a plan.. run what you like on it
<holstein> i connect via ssh to mine
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I dont know how it runs after start without any logins
<holstein> npocTo4eJIoBeK1: it runs headless.. and you can connect from the network with ssh
<holstein> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<holstein> npocTo4eJIoBeK1: it boots, and runs as you have it configured.. no need to auto login
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> just a minute...
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> Do I understand correctly:
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> ssh make another PC force loading, even when it asks login?
<koegs> npocTo4eJIoBeK1: any of the "server functions" like file server will run without any user logged in
<koegs> ssh is just a way to "connect to your server via commandline" and then execute commands
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I understand that it should whitout any logins, but I don't know what I must do for it
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> what I do wrong?
<koegs> what did you do?
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I install ubuntu-server, then it ask to create root pass and user pass what should I do?
<koegs> ubuntu server asks for a root-password?
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> yes
<koegs> i am pretty sure it does not
<ivant> Привет, ПростоЧеловек)
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I want to know way how to install or configure it without logins
<Sysi> !ru | ivant
<ubottu> ivant: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> Здарова
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> ivant не могу попасть на ubuntu-ru
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> Замучался иностранцам пояснять, что хочу
<ivant> i am nooby too
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> sorry for russian
<ObrienDave> it's ok
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I am in worse position russians linux-guru drinking or celebrate holydays
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> And my bad English don't take me connect better with non-russian speakers
<elfy> your bad english is whole lot better than my russian - don't worry, as long as people understand enough to answer questions :)
<ivant> cool
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> If i defeat my server-configuration problems i'll write a solution for russion users
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I learn English at school long time ago)
<ivant> in ubuntu,  u must work on user rights and configure system as root
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> Linux documentation force me to learn english better
<ivant> me too
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> i work whith ubuntu like user about 2 years
<ivant> and Google Translate)
<ivant> and week I
<tnwnsf> i love russian translations into english.  defeat my server-configuration problems
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> google translate is bad grammar, if i use it it was a grammar-abracadabra from russian to english
<ivant> It helps to learn words
<tnwnsf> i know, what are you trying to do
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> words... I know many on English, but it does not matter, if words in wrong places in sentence
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I can understand English-speakers, can translate from English to Russian, but I can't correctly translate Russian to English
<koegs> the best way to learn english is to keep the general talking in #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> sorry
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> i'll try to not do offtopics
<ivant> i have problem with sound driver( after install XUbuntu
<ivant> i am sorry to for offtopic
<Kodachi> Greetings anybody home?
<ObrienDave> nope
<Kodachi> i'll take that as a yes
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> yes
<Kodachi> are you really familiar xubuntu?
<Kodachi> i could use a few moments of help on something please
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I am a xubuntu user over 1.5 years
<Kodachi> ok
<ObrienDave> !ask | Kodachi
<ubottu> Kodachi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kodachi> do you know a way to get open office to run?
<ObrienDave> Kodachi, yes, I use LibreOffice. same thing basically
<Kodachi>  does it read  ms office documents?
<ObrienDave> yes
<ObrienDave> writes them also
<Kodachi> ok thanks you
<ObrienDave> np
<Kodachi> another stupid question how do you remove open office frolm a computer? i didn't install it through  the software center
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get purge openoffice
<Kodachi> Greetings everybody
<ObrienDave> welcome back
<Kodachi> thank you
<Kodachi> would you happendto know how to get dvd playback to work on 13.10 64 bit? i got the standard suite of software needed vlc player restriced extras what am i missing?
<Kodachi> vlc gives me the error cannot open disc  VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/dvd
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> you can't play video files from dvd or can't play it from menu
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> ?
<Kodachi> no
<Kodachi> but
<Kodachi>  i can see the dic open from desktop
<Kodachi>  but no play
<Kodachi> i get that error
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> what if try drag-n-drop 1 video file in VLC player?
<Kodachi> one moment
<Kodachi> LOL
<Kodachi>  that works
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> russian-style)
<Kodachi> ok
<ObrienDave> rofl
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> )))
<Kodachi>  ok
<Kodachi>  thank you for your time
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> But seriously, everything should work as it should, it is a temporary way
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I am not IT-man, just user
<ObrienDave> yes, i'm not sure why it would not open like normal. there is no RIGHT way. if it works, it works :)
<ObrienDave> Kodachi, you still there?
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> No, it should works normal-way
<lduros> hi, inside ~/.dmrc to load xubuntu-desktop instead of unity
<lduros> what string do I have to put there?
<lduros> could someone take a look at their ~/.dmrc and tell me what they have?
<lduros> I'm trying to change the desktop remotely over ssh for someone
<lduros> they have Session=ubuntu
<lduros> so maybe i need:
<lduros> Session=xubuntu
<lduros> or Session=xubuntu-desktop
<lduros> not sure
<lduros> i'll try Session=xubuntu
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> We need to wean from crutches, everything in system should work fine & humanly  it is not Fedora)
<Kodachi> hello again everybody
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> Salam)
<Kodachi> anybody know why xubuntu does not automount a dvd when you put it in a drive?
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1>  I noticed that xubuntu users willingly answer questions)
<Kodachi> yes and i am very grateful
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> coz automount is not-unix way)
<Kodachi>  ok
<tiox1> But so much easier.
<Kodachi> is there a way to get xubuntu to automount a dvd?
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> seriously, I don't know why)
<tiox> If you want mounting to be more Unix-like, use Fedora and type your password in every time you want to mount any filesystem. (Or edit Ubuntu's policy on it.) :P
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> but it is seriously unix-way
<tiox> Kodachi: DVDs should auto-mount because even in Fedora I can spin up a DVD in VLC no problem.
<Kodachi>  ok
<Kodachi>  thank you
<tiox> (After I add ATrpms to get libdvdcss2 anyway)
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> (autorun) this is the way of the ancient times, when the terrible virus could infect from flash drive or cd
<tiox> Now for the reason I came in here; Does anyone know of a guide I'm not privy to that teaches installation of Compiz in XFCE on Debian systems?
<tiox> Xubuntu fits the bill, and COmpiz isn't installed by default so I assume it's a relatively fresher start than on Ubuntu.
<tiox> (Earlier I tried using Debian's Squeeze repo to install it, by no means fun.)
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I want install compiz?
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> sek
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> Do you want install compiz or what&
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> ?
<tiox> Yes, I would like to have Compiz, but not the half-assed C++ implementation 0.9 had become.
<tiox> I can easily type in sudo apt-get install compiz [etc.] and get that.
<tiox> The most recent "Stable" build for modern systems is 0.8.9, compatible with MATE thanks to the likes of MATE forum's Nice&Gently but that's out of reach and 0.8.8 is the more notable stable build.
<lduros> so is ~/.dcrm still used?
<lduros> ~/.dmrc rather?
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> Is in xubuntu repos different compiz then ubuntu?
<tiox> No.
<tiox> The on;y difference is that you have to use xubuntu-specific packages for some things, but all Ubuntu systems carry the same base.
<tiox> xubuntu / XFCE-specific rather.
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> If you install it by apt-get it installed not correctly?
<tiox> I will say though, refer to Webupd8 if you want quick-and-dirty configuration informtion on fixing the sound issue it has.
<tiox> If you install via apt-get, I believe XFCE will request configuration by the end-user.
<tiox> You might screw that process up, but if you installed MATE before it should be no harder than that.
<tiox> KDE, Elementary, etc.
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I suppose, if after the mate works fine, it maybe so case could be that there are some components of the GNOME
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> sorry for my English, I hope you understand me
<tiox> GNOME and MATE kind of go hand-in-hand, the only real aim of MATE is to prodice a workable traditional environment that is still up to snuff with GTK3. It's more than a GNOME-Shell hack, it's a re-implementation fo GNOME 2 that functions with GTK3 / GSettings.
<tiox> of GNOME 2*
<tiox> (Which, gsettings function with dconf-editor)
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> Are U PR-manager of MATE?)
<tiox> I am not, just a user of many things.
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I was just a user of everything that students make, XFCE for REAL-Man)
<tiox> The aim of XFCE was to produce an environment using XForms / CDE, but after XForms became obsolete, XFCE simply became yet another GTK2 environment.
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> And its great)
<tiox> By all means. For some time, Linus' favored desktop environment.
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I don't want some pieces of my DE lying down after each update
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I am not Linus
<tiox> It's not that some pieces of your DE lay down, it's that you lay down.
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I want DE works
<tiox> If you can isolate issues with naming conflicts and stuff of that nature, you can very easily rename files and modify configuration files, even recompile programs if you had the experience to.
<tiox> The main goal of Ubuntu and related projects is to minimize the end-user's need to compile to produce an easy and marketable environment. The latter of that being more arguable.
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> Linus was OpenSUSE user, and It is "his precious" like KDE)))
<tiox> (As of recent anyway -- I was ready to give My heart to Ubuntu before Shuttleworth became an idiot and didn't at least try to halt GTK3 adoption and GTK2's subsequent abandonment until everything was "Just right")
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> And it is great then all works fine from start button)
<tiox> Yeah, until you try to modify it, then things get broken. In the old days things were less integrated, ergo less chance of getting broken.
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> Mark want to be a King)
<tiox> I'm not going to argue the ease of use when keeping it stock though, but I will argue that Linus prefers OpenSuSE because it uses RPM, which is linux standard base for software distribution.
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> Coolar than Jobs
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> RPM is child of RedHat)
<tiox> Shuttleworth became lame. He's not even CEO of Canonical anymore.
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> Debian more GNU-system than RPM-based systems)
<tiox> Huh. I thought the GNU project came along after Linus made Linux what it was. GNU Project and FSF wouldn't exist if Linux had a price tag like MINIX did.
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> and aptitude is a great thing
<Unit193> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tiox> Know your history; Debian came about because Ian Murdock wanted to make an easier-to-use Linux system -- Something his girlfriend could get into without much fuss.
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> thanks, holywars is Linus-things)
<tiox> Some can say He succeeded. But with the way Debian had become, with its "Free software only" philosophy, it's in actuality harder off the start to use Debian than a system with broader hardware support like Ubuntu, that doesn't care if the software behind the hardware is "Free".
<tiox> I am in no holy war. You're spouting silliness.
<Unit193> tiox, npocTo4eJIoBeK1: This is the support channel, please chat in another one (#ubuntu-offtopic, #xubuntu-offtopic)
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I use Debian on My Desktop PC and my Laptop with XFCE and it works betters than Ubuntu)
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> Ubuntu at my office-work
<tiox> Sorry Unit193; I came here to see if anyone knew anything more about installing Compiz in XFCE / Xubuntu and this guy showed up with broken English telling us what is better and speaking things without really looking stuff up.
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> )
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> Sorry, but who start PR company?)
<tiox> Compiz 0.8.8 rather.
<tiox> I am no part of any public relations, I am just mentioning the end goals of everything you are talking about.
<Unit193> tiox: Compiz "isn't supported" on Xubuntu, have you looked at Compton though?
<tiox> It's more than effects I am looking for Unit.
<Unit193> (Compiz is rather unmaintained, you can in theory get it to work, but not quit.)
<Unit193> Cool, what you looking for?
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> if you asked about XFCE keep way of question, don't tell MATE works better or something like that)
<tiox> I'm looking to have the flashy, yet functional desktop I had back in Compiz 11.x, when DockbarX and Avant Window Navigator meant something to people.
<Unit193> npocTo4eJIoBeK1: Please keep the offtopic somewhere else.
<tiox> Ubuntu 11.x rather.
<tiox> You know, all the "Cool stuff" before GNOME 3 / GNOME-Shell and Unity came along.
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> Sorry, it was stupid to give meal
<Unit193> Hmm, alright.
<tiox> I am going to veer quite a bit OT saying this, but if Ubuntu was really a "Community OS" by the people, and if Ubuntu really cared about using community-available software, it would have not made Unity, and instead worked on supporting what was popular (or at least well-known) at the time.\
<tiox> You know, stuff like Docky, DockbarX, Avant Window Navigator, people wanted all the cool stuff that came with Compiz 0.8, so when making COmpiz 0.9 reverse-compatiblity should have been the focus, etc.
<tiox> I am pretty damn sure Canonical could have made an AWN plugin that did the same thing as the dash button in Unity.
<Unit193> But that doesn't help here.  I'd look at compton, though I'm pretty sure it doesn't do what you want.  As far as other compositors?  All depends on your luck I suppose, at least when it comes to compiz.
<tiox> Fair enough. I should just give up and submit to KDE / KWin at some point.
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I am afraid Evil-moderater will cast banhammer for the great justice!
<tiox> lol
<tiox> Well, just so people know where I am coming from, I am literally a product of OMG Ubutu! and Webupd8.
<tiox> OMG Ubuntu!*
<tiox> I mean, My Ubuntu usability experience was based on what those two places posted.
<tiox> That and Compiz / GTK2 was "The thing" 2005 and up until 0.9 came out and broke everything.
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> U are Great man write more cool info, nobody knows true staff
<tiox> npocTo4eJIoBeK1: I stopped feeding the troll long ago. I want information and I got it. No use complaining in an OT channel because the natural evolution is to go away from what mate Linux a thing in the first place to many twenny-bopper Windows users.
<tiox> tweeny-bopper*
<tiox> Wow, typos everywhere. That's how mad I actually am about it. :P
<speckle> I think xubuntu is the best distro for people new to Linux, since it doesn't have the quirkiness of regular ubuntu or kubuntu
<speckle> But if you want flashy, maybe OpenSUSE is better since KDE is better than GNOME now, and it integrates the best with KDE
<speckle> I appreciate Ubuntu's newbie-friendliness compared to most other distros, but in the end I got Xubuntu because it gets rid of some of the quirks while keeping most of the user-friendliness :) Obviously Canonical has their own goals, I'm just happy they made a "Debian easy mode"
<tiox1> Right.
<speckle> Mint has its own issues, like not being able to do a major upgrade without having a separate boot partition, which you can't expect new users to always have
<tiox1> No, but you can always expect users to have a USB drive and unetbootin on hand.
<speckle> I don't even know what unetbootin is without googling it first :P
<bazhang> usb-creator has a similar function speckle
<bazhang> write an iso to usb for installation
<Sysi> I don't know if I prefer kde or gnome anymore, but xfce does everything I need, usually nicely
<speckle> honestly though, I feel like 13.10 was a step backwards - it broke several things without any noticeable improvements. Both in Xubuntu-specific things and Ubuntu itself
<speckle> there are open bugs about those things, so I'm worried whether xubuntu is dying
<tiox1> Now all the people at NCHC have to do is to make Clonezilla as easy to use for backing up Linux partitions as it is for Windows partitions and poeple would have no trouble.
<bazhang> you can stick with what works for you now, even try 14.04 in roughly 3 mos time
<tiox1> people*
<speckle> the biggest problems with backups is not utilities but drive speeds, IMO
<speckle> then again you could just set it over night I suppose
<tiox1> speckle: Yep.
<tiox1> Or, you can start off with a small system, then grow the partition out after you're done.
<tiox1> That's what I did with Windows. Start out with 50GB, fill it out later.
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I am afraid ubuntu will go away from other DE with new MIR
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> Then how ubuntu might take XFCE?
<bekks> MIR isnt a DE.
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> I know
<bazhang> npocTo4eJIoBeK1, did you have an actual support issue?
<bazhang> npocTo4eJIoBeK1, this channel is for support not chit chat, try #xubuntu-offtopic
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> OK, i understand, but tell it anyothers)
<tiox1> speckle: Drive speed is less an issue these days with USB3, but it still would take a full workday to back up someone's PC, or rather, a full night's sleep. :P
<tiox1> Provided you keep the partition at least 100GB backing that up and using the rest for ~ might be more beneficial if you want to do system image backups.
<tiox1> You know, as I do.
<speckle> yeah, I guess users have to be proactive about organizing their files, and there's only so easy software can make that
<speckle> that's probably why cloud services are so popular, heh
<tiox1> Because people don't actually have to care about organizing their files? :P
<speckle> to a point, yeah
<tiox1> Here, I am going to post something on Pastebin, about how I set up my system. This assumes Windows but can also be used for Linux setup.
<speckle> Windows??!
<tiox1> M = Make, CP = Copy, http://pastebin.com/QiaNLFy8
<npocTo4eJIoBeK1> how to make icons of unmount partitions not displayed with mount devices (like flashdrive) on table?
<tiox1> Yeah, I use Windows because games and shit.
<tiox1> Also, ~ = ~~, or equal approximate.
<speckle> playonlinux works better for older games :)
<tiox1> I gt a bit lazy toward the end, I should mean to have said make per-month image backups of SDA1
<tiox1> But makes sense to me.
<tiox1> Also, crap, messed it up a bit -- There;s some talk about SDA7 in there, wrong -- I thought I could make two extended partitions.
<tiox1> Seems not, but I can make three primary = 1 extened for my Fat16 partitions with other backup stuff.
<speckle> thanks, I'll think about adopting some of those practices
<tiox1> Just touching it up so it makes actual sense after my revelation about extended partitions.
<tiox1> The only rreason I would make partitions to backup drives first then copy is to guarantee 1:1 backup not needing a larger partition to make 1:1 file backups with. It's less relevant to do for places where you'll keep images, but when the images get large enough, the extra space will be appreciable.
<tiox1> Here we go, the version that should make more sense; http://pastebin.com/2q0tRqXJ
<speckle> cool, thanks
<tiox1> speckle: I got called away, but you don't even need those two FAT16 partitions, I could get away with making the Windows install backup an NTFS partition but I don't want to somehow set that as boot by accident. I am all about the paranoia.
<speckle> ah, I see
<tiox1> And maybe the other Fat16 partition could be a Fat32 partition and be copied to CD instead, but I keep it to Fat16 because of the hard 4GB limit.
<tiox1> It's predictable.
<speckle> Where do I report packages that are missing important files?
<TheSheep> !bugs | speckle
<ubottu> speckle: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<speckle> thanks!
<speckle> ahhh, I have to create an account and everything, I can't just post it
<speckle> oh well
<xubuntu279> Hello
<xubuntu279> I need help.
<xubuntu279> Please, help me, annyone?
<xubuntu279> I'm using Xubuntu 13.10.
<bekks> !ask | xubuntu279
<ubottu> xubuntu279: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu279> I've installed Xubuntu 13.10, I'm getting random "System Program Problem", it's annoying, I'm trying to make a USB install to Ubuntu, but ALL SOFTWARES crashes everytime here, my Windows 8.1 also isn't shown at Grub, I need help into that.
<xubuntu279> All softwares crashes while creating USB Bootable disk, this is only happening into this glitchy Xubuntu, never happened at Ubuntu or Windows.
<xubuntu279> Also I can't get to AMD Catalyst Control Center, it shows the same "System Program Problem" error.
<xubuntu279> Almost everything at everytime shows as "System Program Problem" error, it's a fresh install.
<xubuntu279> Trying to create the bootable USB to install Ubuntu again, hope is doesn't crash this time, it's the 6th try.
<xubuntu279> Since Xubuntu Grub destroyed everything I'm trying to to this now.
<xubuntu279> And it simply corrupted one of my hard disks while these random crazy crashes, more than U$10,000.00 worth files damaged.
<xubuntu279> Wow, crashed again
<xubuntu279> This is the shittiest OS ever.
<bekks> Too long, didnt read.
<bekks> Keep your actual question in one sentence please.
<xubuntu279> my actual question is the first and it's in one sentence
<xubuntu279> no one answered.
<xubuntu279> again:
<xubuntu279> I've installed Xubuntu 13.10, I'm getting random "System Program Problem", it's annoying, I'm trying to make a USB install to Ubuntu, but ALL SOFTWARES crashes everytime here, my Windows 8.1 also isn't shown at Grub, I need help into that.
<tiox> xubuntu279: Does it happen with Ubuntu? How about Linux Mint?
<xubuntu279> No, only in this Xubuntu.
<bekks> I dont see a single question until now.
<xubuntu279> I've done fine at Linux Mint too, but I'm trying different distros.
<bekks> However, I am out.
<xubuntu279> Tried Xubuntu and it's destroyed everything.
<tiox> xubuntu's a bit on the buggy side yes, but being destructive? I don't know about that.
<xubuntu279> Ok bekks, how can I mount a bootable USB to install Linux since Xubuntu crashes at every 20 seconds?
<tiox> The worse I have seen is sound not working off thre bat, which had been covered for users to fix.
<xubuntu279> Can you help me?
<bekks> Create a bootable USB, which doesnt require mounting.
<xubuntu279> I'm just trying to mount but the file manager crashes too, terminal crashes, tried to install Nautilus then it crashed too.
<xubuntu279> bekks, I can't copy files since terminal or file managers crashes.
<xubuntu279> That "System Program Problem".
<tiox> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unetbootin && sudo unetbootin
<bekks> USe a terminal and use "dd" to transfer the file to the USB.
<xubuntu279> Already tried this tiox and bekks.
<xubuntu279> Both solutions.
<bekks> And?
<xubuntu279> "System Program Problem"
<xubuntu279> The same crash.
<tiox>  /_\
<xubuntu279> Then the app close.
<bekks> Which app?
<xubuntu279> Terminal
<xubuntu279> And UnetBootin
<xubuntu279> Tried usb-creator-gtk too.
<bekks> Use ctrl alt f1 to get to a TTY.
<bekks> It will not abort like that.
<xubuntu279> Then use the dd copy?
<bekks> Yes.
<xubuntu279> Never used ctrl+alt+F1, there's a step by step using the command into this ctrl+alt+f1 screen?
<xubuntu279> I mean, the copy dd command.
<bekks> dd if=/the/full/path/to/the/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX    where sdX represents your USB.
<bekks> And be carefull, it will overwrite alll content on the USB without asking you. And ensure you are using the correct device.
<tiox> Speaking of such, I'm doing dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M to wipe a USB drive giving me problems in Windows.
<xubuntu279> Ok, I can use cd command there and check if it's correct, ok?
<tiox> xubuntu: dd is VERY unforgiving. Not recommended for novice users without some information of what they are doing.
<xubuntu279> If it's the correct sdX, right?
<bekks> xubuntu279: Windows has no dd.
<tiox> bekks: Unless one were to install cygwin. :P
<bekks> tiox: As a novice user? :P
<xubuntu279> Yes, but isn't the case right here, I'll try using Ctrl+ALt+F1.
<tiox> Even still, I say no to DD unless I'm doing a drive format, of which I can destory things real easy with dd. :P
<xubuntu279> I'll cd the sdX to check if it's the correct USB device
<tiox> Just do dmesg after plugging rhe drive in.
<bekks> Thats not going to work.
<bekks> xubuntu279: you cannot cd into /dev/sdX
<bekks> xubuntu279: you would have to mount the content, to see whats in there.
<xubuntu279> cd /dev/sd(number)?
<xubuntu279> mount command?
<tiox> No, but he can udisks --mount /ev/sdXn and browse to wherever it ends up in /media
<xubuntu279> Ok.
<tiox> ...
<xubuntu279> Thanks for the help guys.
<xubuntu279> I'll try it.
<tiox> udisks --mount /dev/sdXn, example, udisks --mount /dev/sda1
<xubuntu279> Got it.
<tiox> But...
<tiox> You have to sudo apt-get install udisks to do that first becaue xubuntu doesn't even come with that.
<bekks> unmount it before using dd :)
<tiox> Don't ask why,
<xubuntu279> Ok.
<xubuntu279> Thanks.
<tiox> I guess, no perceived need for udisks when XFCE handles mounting just fine normally.
<brainwash> newer versions of xubuntu ship with udisks2
<xubuntu650> Thanks for the help bekks and tiox, solved here, succesfully mount Ubuntu Installer USB.
<xubuntu650> Using Ctrl+Alt+F1
<xubuntu650> Didn't crashed.
<tiox> udisks2? I should look into that. So it's udisks2 --mout?
<tiox> mount*
<xubuntu650> Yes.
<xubuntu650> Like bekks said.
<xubuntu650> Worked like a charm, now I gtg guys, thanks again.
<xubuntu650> Cya.
<tiox> Bye.
<tiox> Glad we could help.
<patrickd> Folks, is there anyway to enable sound when running xubuntu in virtualbox ?
<tiox> The same way you enable sound normally, by modifying the service file. I'll fetch it.
<tiox> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/xubuntu-1310-sound-indicator-fix.html
<brainwash> tiox: udisks2 installs udisksctl, see "man udisksctl"
<patrickd> tiox, Thanks for the link, this is the first time I've come across the sound icon not working out of the box that wasn't caused by missing drivers or the silly muted by default option.
<tiox> Welcome patrickd
<tiox> brainwash: I am in Windows at the moment, but could it be fair to say I could do alias udisks=udisksctl in ~/.bash-aliases and expect it to work just the same?
#xubuntu 2013-12-28
<g_grower> what is good distro for a new gateway laptop?
<ObrienDave> g_grower, that depends on your preferences. try a few ;)
<g_grower> tried a couple, none worked.. :(
<ObrienDave> define "none worked"
<g_grower> think it is something to do with uefi
<ObrienDave> ahhh, sec....
<ObrienDave> Win8?
<g_grower> currently
<g_grower> got it for xmas.
<Unit193> Ubuntu flavors support UEFI.
<Unit193> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<g_grower> i have xubuntu and ubuntu 13.10
<g_grower> dont complete bootup process to get to installation process..
<g_grower> and studio dvd
<ObrienDave> yes, you need to change a setting for it to work. I have no clue about UEFI
<Cajunfiend> what is a good filemanager other than the one that comes with xfce desktop
<Unit193> Other than thunar?  I like pcmanfm. :P
<Cajunfiend> wow i tried to uninstall thunar and it wanted me to uninstall xubuntu-desktop too :o
<Unit193> Of course, xubuntu-desktop is the meta that pulls it in.
<SonikkuAmerica> Cajunfiend: Not that you had to worry too much; xubuntu-desktop, like Unit193 said, is just a meta; you can un- and install it at whim without any huge system corruption or anything
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, my sound has stopped working, and I have no idea how to go about fixing it.
<Wayward_Vagabond> Panel's mixer only shows dummy outputs.
<Wayward_Vagabond> amixer and alsamixer both throw errors-
<Wayward_Vagabond> amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory
<Wayward_Vagabond> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<uBUXUBu> no idea if this works for u but just saw someone recommend this to a guy who has sound issues:PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture for alsa info.
<Wayward_Vagabond> aplay -l returns this:
<Wayward_Vagabond> aplay: device_list:252: no soundcards found...
<Wayward_Vagabond> I have pulseaudio and alsa setup, and I've not the slightest clue what broke.
<uBUXUBu> i suppose its possible that a hardware failure has occured...
<Wayward_Vagabond> Built in sound on a laptop motherboard
<uBUXUBu> u prolly already tried sudo also force-reload right?
<uBUXUBu> alsa i meant
<uBUXUBu> im reading this now: http://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1304-quick-tip/
<uBUXUBu> but u prolly already saw it
<Wayward_Vagabond> I did jut now, no effect
<uBUXUBu> did u scroll down lower on page and see the 2nd fix?
<uBUXUBu> wonder if it would work in ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<uBUXUBu> ...long shot i know
<Wayward_Vagabond> I'm on quantal, actually
<uBUXUBu> hmmm
<Wayward_Vagabond> I didn't touch any settings the last uptime sound worked in
<uBUXUBu> guess im just chicken but too me i gotta be in 1204 lts
<uBUXUBu> ive had issue that made me pull hair outta my head when i too kthose upgrades
<uBUXUBu> makes no sence cuz those drvers should be same but once bitten i learn fast
<peyam> anybody here?
<ZatsuneNoMokou> Hi
<ObrienDave> greetings
<ZatsuneNoMokou> I have just one question, will Xubuntu support Wayland or Mir? because other distros like gnome said they will only support mir, if I'm right
<ObrienDave> i've heard Mir. don't quote me.
<ZatsuneNoMokou> you're not sure? I see
<ObrienDave> nope. not sure
<ZatsuneNoMokou> That mess that Canonical made by deciding to make their own. I understand the independance problem, but still... a mess
<Sysi> after porting xfce to gtk3, there should be wayland support
<ZatsuneNoMokou> but noone here knows?
<Sysi> gimme couple more minutes to look into mir..
<ZatsuneNoMokou> they didn't post a decision or what?
<Sysi> as long as xfce supports xorg it's possible to use xmir
<ObrienDave> most of us here are not official Xubuntu staff. knome, elfy, and Unit193 would know more. afaik
<Sysi> so basically both should work in future
<elfy> only decision we have made this cycle is that we'll not be looking at either for the upcoming LTS release
<Sysi> elfy: btw. is there even a possibility for gtk3 panel for 14.04?
<elfy> Sysi: yep - getting closer - and it's on the roadmap
<ZatsuneNoMokou> so, no decision yet about what will be supported?
<elfy> Sysi: you can look at that with a ppa of you want - in fact you can do so for both 13.10 and 14.04
<elfy> ZatsuneNoMokou: supported for which release?
<Sysi> elfy: not that I'd really need it for anything, but nice
<ZatsuneNoMokou> No release in particular, just to know if Xubuntu will support Mir or Wayland, in the future
<elfy> ZatsuneNoMokou: no decision's have been made
<ZatsuneNoMokou> Okay
<elfy> the best place to see if that turns up will be when we start talking about the 14.10 cycle after LTS releases
<elfy> it'll be in a community meeting - as always
<ZatsuneNoMokou> okay
<benedikt> after upgrading to 13.10, lightdm won't log in any more. The login prompt vanishes but the desktop and xfce4 are never loaded
<benedikt> i've tried apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop and apt-get install xfce4
<benedikt> and creating a new xorg file
<benedikt> xmonad works fine however
<jBart> hello
<jBart> does anyone know how buggy xubuntu 14.04 still is?
<bekks> jBart: It is still not released.
<jBart> yea
<jBart> but there are nightlis
<jBart> 13.10 has broken a lot for me, and i thought 14.04 maybe is less broken...
<Sysi> something missing from 12.04?
<bekks> Yeah, then wait until April and/or stick 12.04 until then.
<jBart> i cant stick with 12.04
<jBart> i need clang 3.2
<elfy> what's broken a lot in 13.10 for you then?
<jBart> sound indicator, wireless
<Sysi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/261636/how-do-i-backport-install-a-newer-version-of-clang
<bekks> According to the LLVM homepage, there are 12.04 binaries of latest clang.
<jBart> hmm
<Sysi> the sound indicator is quite easy to fix, can't say about the wireless without more information
<jBart> the soundindicator would be easy, but it upsets me that it got into the release...
<elfy> maybe we should have not released 13.10 then - unfortunately given the amount of people we have available to do things - it's easy for  people to complain
<elfy> maybe you could volunteer time to help with the coding
<jBart> i think i will try 14.04. i have to reinstall my system anyways since there is also surely some upgrade fuckup going on
<jBart> maybe if i have to procrastinate
<ObrienDave> *whistles*
<Nick7887> hello! anyone knows if xfce comes with a service manager?! i dont mean startup applications manager! i mean a service manager so i can control if apache2 and mysqlserver services will running by default or not at the boot time!
<TheSheep> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<TheSheep> Nick7887: see that last link
<Nick7887> thank you so much! i would prefer bum as i am newbiew but since its written at GTK +2 it wont give more "unessesary" packages to a gnome 3 installation?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> lots of xubuntu default apps are already gtk2
<TheSheep> also, those packages are not "unnecessary" if you need them for bum to work :)
<Nick7887> aha ! ok thank you so much :)
<xubuntu356> mouse
<xubuntu356> i am a mouse
<xubuntu430> hello I cannot open the xubuntu i386 desktop torrent file in uTorrent (the program freezes and hangs on while trying to start the torrent) and the http download from the Portugal mirror was corrupted MD5 doesn't match tjhis happens for more than a week now
<xubuntu430> so seems impossible for me to get a clean copy of Xubuntu... what's happening?
<xubuntu430> anybody? well i hope that someone sees the log of this message since it's weird uTorrent not being able to open the torrent and all HTTP downloads come out corrupted thanks anyway thought you would like to know about this
<xubuntu430> i'll try another http mirror for one last time after that i'll just install Voyager 13.10 since the hash checks out fine...
<xubuntu325> Hello good sirs. Can anyone recommend a good, free antivirus for Xubuntu so that I can scan downloads and drives to use on my Windows machine?
<ObrienDave> that does not exist afaik
<bekks> xubuntu325: clamav
<bazhang> clamav
<ObrienDave> for scanning windows files and drives?
<xubuntu325> Is it viable to torrent download things to my Xubuntu comp that with clamav make sure they're clean, then?
<ObrienDave> my apologies. Immunet 3.0, powered by ClamAV is a fast, fully featured Windows desktop Anti-Virus (AV) solution that utilizes the power of advanced cloud based detection techniques and the strength of the time tested ClamAV engine. This unique combination of technologies allows for a highly effective approach to today’s fast moving malware threats.
<ObrienDave> http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/about/win32/
<David-A> xubuntu325: in some torrent clients you can specify a command to be run when a download is complete. that way you can run clamav on them automagically. but remember you cannot be 100% sure that any antivirus program will detect every virus.
#xubuntu 2013-12-29
<Squall> Hi all. New to Xubuntu and only recently installed it. I'm a complete noob to Linux in general but so far i really like it. Anyways i was wondering if someone could help me with a problem i'm having, I cant seem to get flash to work, i'm using opera too btw. Anyone know what i can do?
<bekks> Squall: Install Google Chrome, not Chromium. Chrome ships with a current implementation of Adobe Flash.
<Squall> Ok thanks
<Squall> Any way to get it working with opera?
<LAURENTIU> enter to web:   labs.adobe.com
<Squall> on the site then what
<bekks> 11.2 is the latest native Adobe Flash version for Linux. It is heavily outdated.
<ObrienDave> 11.2.xxxx is the last flash version adobe will release
<bekks> ObrienDave: Thats wrong ;) 11.2.xxxx is the last native flash version for linux. Adobe still develops Flash for Linux, but being used by the PepperAPI of Google Chrome only.
<ObrienDave> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/adobe-abandons-linux/10418
<bekks> So get Chrome, and be happy :)
<bekks> ObrienDave: Please notice the importanzt detail you missed.
<ObrienDave> i have chrome, i am happy ;P
<bekks> :P
<Squall> What about if i want to use opera though? Even if it is outdated, i'm not that bothered cause i don't use it that much anyway
<LAURENTIU> Try the best browser on the world: AURORA http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/all-aurora.html
<Squall> If i have to use chrome then so be it its just that opera is the best browser imo
<Squall> When i say opera is best i'm talking about opera 12 not opera 115 or later
<Squall> *15
<ruenoak> Hi Squall do you know if you have Flash installed on your system? does it work in Firefox ?
<Squall> i got rid of firefox but i do have flash installed
<Squall> opera knows the plugin is there but whenever i go to a page with flas i get a message saying shockwave flash has crashed
<ruenoak> did you install Opera from there site, it should have detected that you were using Ubuntu and give you the option to in stall using the deb installer
<ruenoak> oh I see
<Squall> before i got rid of firefox i had the same problem with it too
<Squall> yeah i downloaded the deb from their site and then opened it with the ubuntu software centre and installed it
<David-A> Squall: did you install flash using the one of the packages xubuntu-restricted-extra or flashplugin-installer or similar?
<Squall> i tried it with the xubuntu restricted extra and the individual one and had the same problem both times
<Squall> On a seperate note does anyone know if xubuntu is pronounced x-u-buntu or zoo-buntu?
<David-A> Squall: it depends. what is your native language? in swedish it is ex-ubuntu. in spanish too I would guess, but not sure.
<Squall> english
<ruenoak> I've always said X-ubuntu but I have heard allot of people say Zoo as well
<Squall> ok cool
<Squall>  thanks
<David-A> Squall: does opera have the special url "about:plugins" too see what plugins it have found?
<Squall> i'll try one sec
<GridCube> kzubuntu
<Squall> yeah it does
<Squall> it says shockwave flash and where its installed and it says icedtea-web plugin and where thats installed too
<ruenoak> Just installed Opera seems to find the flash Plugin ok  "/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so"
<Squall> Yeah it says /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so on mine too
<David-A> Squall: shockwave flash is flash, isn't it? (icedtea is java)
<Squall> yeah its flash
<Squall> Everything looks ok to me but it just doesn't work when i go on youtube or whatever
<Squall> It did exactly the same thing on firefox too
<LAURENTIU> Please respond my question: What is minimum resources for xubuntu ( processor, video card memory ) ? ( I now the RAM is 192 MB ). Thanks.
<bekks> LAURENTIU: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<bekks> Minimum is 64M for installing using the alternate CD, but for actually running 512M is the minimum.
<Squall> i'm using a 18ghz AMD Athlon XP 2600+ with a 64MB IGP and it woorks fast for me
<bekks> As long as you are confident with the performance, there is no minimum for CPU and GPU VRAM.
<Squall> that should have said 1.8ghz
<Squall> If i have to use chrome then i will its just damn irritating when i know it should work
<Squall> When i did a google search it seems that quite a few people were having the same problems with firefox and opera on ask ubuntu
<Squall> i tried the solutions and it didn't seem to make any difference
<Squall> g2g guys but thanks for trying to help. Until i find a solution i'll just use chrome for youtube and whatnot and opera for everything else. Thanks again
<LAURENTIU> I try to install Linux Mint 9, but not suported. I am windows xp installed on my sistem.   Support my system OS  XUBUNTU ?  ( Processor Intel Celeron 533 MHz / 128 KB , RAM 256 MB / 133 MHz, HDD 20 GB, video card memory integrated intel 82810 / 32 MB / 1024 X 768 ) .
<bekks> LAURENTIU: Your system specs support xubuntu, but you have a pretty slow and low-RAM system.
<bekks> LAURENTIU: you are better off using lubuntu, maybe.
<LAURENTIU> Thanks for information and alternative.
<ruenoak> I second Lubuntu, I have managed to install Lubuntu on a Pentium 3 Machine the install was slow but it runs quite well
<LAURENTIU> <ruenoak> What is configuration on a Pentium 3 machine ?
<ruenoak> it's an old Compaq Machine   I just check
<David-A> LAURENTIU: I think 256 MB RAM is too little for a comfortable experience in firefox or chromium. I am not sure but I think the cpu and graphics may be to weak to play videos with higher resolution than dvd (480p or so, I think).
<ruenoak> P3 700MHz 256MB SDRam Trident CyberBlade Video Card  30GB HDD
<ruenoak> I had to make a custom xorg,conf for the Video card
<ruenoak> I use to have Xubuntu 10.04 running on it but newer versions of Xubuntu are a bit to heavy now
<LAURENTIU> <ruenoak> What is for me ? : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/PreviousReleases OR  http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<ruenoak> hmm You might get away with the Graphical installer for Lubuntu  but your Ram is quite low. you can use the Lubuntu Alternate_ISO which is better for low ram systems https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
<ruenoak> the Alternate ISO is a bit less user friendly but is great for old systems there are some Instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/AlternateInstall
<David-A> LAURENTIU: Do you want to keep Windows XP? That is, make a "dual boot" install with both Linux and Windows XP?
<LAURENTIU> No, I do not want to keep xp.
<bekks> LAURENTIU: then first get a lubuntu live cd, and see how it's working for you.
<LAURENTIU> Thanks all.
<xubuntu343> hey guys, i have a question.
<xubuntu343> i can't login anymore, even though auto-login is enabled.
<xubuntu343> i can ssh in, but then X isn't running
<jaygatsby7> setup a new user .  autologin may be your issue
<xubuntu343> nvm, back to reinstalling xubuntu 12.10
<jaygatsby7> these shortened support cycles are kind of a pain
<jaygatsby7> 13.10 had a few issues for me that I needed to iron out
<SonikkuAmerica> And now they're all ironed out and here comes 14.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> You can hold onto 14.04 for 3 years, you know
<jaygatsby7> I thought it was 5 years
<jaygatsby7> or does that not incl xfce version
<SonikkuAmerica> Xubuntu doesn't follow Ubuntu's and Kubuntu's LTS cycles. That was a decision that Pasi Lallinaho (knome), director of the Xubuntu project, made.
<jaygatsby7> software just gets dated.  12.04 is solid but I refuse to use it
<SonikkuAmerica> And then it gets engaged and married. We all go sometime.
<jaygatsby7> funny
<jaygatsby7> fortunately it's kind of a hobby for me to fix my computer
<SonikkuAmerica> But everyone meets a Daisy Fay Buchanan in life... right?
<jaygatsby7> daisy was bad news
<SonikkuAmerica> To be sure.
<SonikkuAmerica> But for me it's not that much of a pain; I don't hold on to an interim release, like some dol
<SonikkuAmerica> *do.
<jaygatsby7> I couldn't get my machine to resume from suspend in 13.10.
<jaygatsby7> that's a deal breaker for me.  would have loved to just stick with 13.04
<jaygatsby7> got it fixed though
<SonikkuAmerica> But I must ask, why Xubuntu?
<jaygatsby7> xfce is just what I like for now
<jaygatsby7> it keeps getting better and I like it
<SonikkuAmerica> XFCE is a solid choice. I like GNOME better, but it's not a solid flavor of Ubuntu yet. I'm going over to Ubuntu Studio (provided it plays nice with UEFI)
<jaygatsby7> I'm using crunchbang on this machine
<jaygatsby7> also nice
<jaygatsby7> you should try fedora should work with uefi
<jaygatsby7> pure gnome
<SonikkuAmerica> I have already. Nice, but not Ubuntu. <3 Ubuntu.
<jaygatsby7> i agree with you
<xeddy123> Hi sll
<xeddy123> *all
<xeddy123> Just trying out  xubuntu
<xeddy123> For some reason my volume icon isn't working ... its greyed out with two -- across it.. any ideas?
<well_laid_lawn> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xeddy123> Nothing happens when I click on volume..
<xeddy123> a small grey bar appears on top but it looks like an empty menu
<xeddy123> with nothing in it
<xeddy123> Note that sound itself works.. its just the icon not working
<well_laid_lawn> have you tried a right click ?
<xeddy123> that just brings up the indicator applet properties
<xeddy123> With just the options "Move, Remove, Panel"
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<well_laid_lawn> I've no idea why it would be greyed out ...
<xeddy123> http://i.imgur.com/J8R5Rgi.png
<xeddy123> Is there any other tray icon volume control thingy I can install?
<ROPA> xeddy123 it's a known problem, the fix is easy.
<xeddy123> ROPA, oh?
<ROPA> y, ur running 13.10 xubuntu, right???
<xeddy123> ya
<ROPA> it has to do with the icon itself, there are 2 command line entries to make, it installs a proper icon.
<ROPA> I am not sure if I have notes on this computer though, I am not at home at the moment.
<xeddy123> k
<ROPA> xeddy123 it is in the known bugs category, with 2 differnt bug reports (an original and a 'dupe'.
<well_laid_lawn> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<well_laid_lawn> derp
<xeddy123> yep found it
<xeddy123> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound-gtk2/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in Ubuntu Studio "[SRU]Update indicator-sound-gtk2 with patch" [Undecided,New]
<ROPA> xeddy123 standby, let me see if I can find it in the notes I have on this computer.
<ROPA> xeddy123 yes, that sounds very much like it.
<xeddy123> cool, thanks guys :)
<ROPA> xeddy123 google will find the fix though.............
<xeddy123> heh
<ROPA> xeddy123 GL to you-glad to help out.
<xeddy123> Other than that.. liking xubuntu so far
<xeddy123> looks very nice and polished
<xeddy123> got rid of that silly Apple-like dock though, and moved the panel to the bottom, the way it should be :P
<ROPA> xeddy123 have url's that are related to this issue..............
<xeddy123> ROPA, dw, found the fix
<ROPA> xeddy123private chat for transfer of urls? There are 7 of them.
<xeddy123> I fixed it ROPA , thanks
<ROPA> xeddy123 ok, great!!!!! I'm headed for la la land, have a great day..........by the way, I found 13.10 xubuntu to be unstable and won't use it. Hope you have better luck.
<xeddy123> Oh :(
<xeddy123> Why do you say that ROPA ?
<ROPA> xeddy123 software center causes lock ups.............system errors occur often.
<xeddy123> hmm
<xeddy123> oh well, I'll give it a try and see how it goes
<xeddy123> thanks for your input tho
<ROPA> xeddy123 try it yourself.....it also has an issue with running gparted and unwanted mounting of partitions at very inoppourtune moments::>
<ROPA> xeddy123 GL.
<xeddy123> ooh :O
<xeddy123> well thx for the heads up :)
<junka> Do i have to open a launchpad account to report bugs?
<junka> how do i delete
<junka> ubuntu foroum account?
<mapps> not sure if you can why would you want to
<junka> because I am supposed to be "open" and "free"
<junka> ubuntu one has an option to delete permanetly the account
<junka> does this include the forum one too?
<fibz_> yes
<fibz_> wait, no
<fibz_> you can delete youyr ubuntu one account without deleting your ubuntu sso account
<fibz_> if you wish
<junka> i wanna delete both
<junka> when i go to my ubuntu forum settings it says that i dont have 10 posts
<junka> and i cant access it
<junka> for the sake of God
<dane> hello, is anyone here? I need help in setting up samba so it can  read windows 7 WORKgroup shares.
<elfy> dane: not needed to do so for a long time - but when I did I used the wiki information - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<dane> I'll check it out.
<dane> i'll report back if it works.
<elfy> dane: ok - better to have a specific issue at that point than a really general one - which should be the case once you've started :)
<elfy> dane: though you might be ok to just try and connect with gigolo - from the system menu
<dane> elfy, okay, will try gigolo...
<elfy> http://www.uvena.de/gigolo/help.html
<dane> elfy, well it works, but only for users/public files on the 7 machines.
<elfy> I'm unfortunately not going to be any help with it other than generally pointing in the right direction - sorry
<dane> elfy, it's okay. for now, i'm trying out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide
<dane> also, i disconnected the share in gigolo *facepalm*
<dane> wait, it's still connected... ???
<dane> elfy,  by the way, any chance you know how to solve the "Server's Role (logon server) conflicts with share-level security" error?
<dane> been googling about it but can't find any straight answers.
<elfy> nope sorry
<dane> ah, ok.
<elfy> but hang about - people come and go in here
<elfy> ask again a bit later
<dane> yeah, will do.
<xubuntu720> hi guys, i have one question. The folders 'downloads', 'music', etc are not translated into my language. But when i rename them, the folder representing it with a watermark, like music, pictures etc. dissappears, and a blank folder appears. How can i rename the folder, keeping the folder icon like default?
<xubuntu654> hi. After installing 13.10 only an admin user can get automount to work when a camera is connected, a desktop user cannot get it to automount. Is there some policy/rule/config file to edit to fix this? I have googled and tested but I cannot get it to work
<xubuntu654> as for DVDs it doesn't work for admin user either
<tiox> Well, from my experience with fedora, might have something to do with a polkit config file I am not sure about automounting DVDs either. Mounting as in, for data transfer right?
<tiox> Also, sorry for the run-on there, sometimes my fingers tap the keys a bit too lightly. :P
<xubuntu654> yes, setting up the computer for my parents so when they connect their cameras a script is run to copy the photos +++ automatically. It worked before, but not now after i reinstalled 13.10
<tiox> Here's a tidbit from a forum thread about policykit;
<tiox> "This is just the same as in regular ubuntu, not xubuntu-specific. Maybe there is a slight difference between xfce and xubuntu sessions during login when you upgraded from previous versions of xubuntu where still hal was used over udev."
<xubuntu654> only I get it to respond (they are only a dekstop user as they managed to start 13.10 upgrade en then kilel the power, so admin rights are revoked ;-) )
<xubuntu654> as I understand udisks2 is now used?
<tiox> udisks2 / udisksctl, yes.
<tiox> I know nothing about this, sadly.
<xubuntu654> but it would be the same on ubuntu?
<xubuntu654> i mean not a thunar vol issue
<tiox> This appears to be an XFCE bug of some sort, as I found a bugzilla post about no automount. Real fast, could you open thunar and give me the version?
<xubuntu654> 1.6.3
<xubuntu654> one question
<tiox> Ah, this but is for 0.8.0, but might still be relevant, I would think they fixed this by now. From what I am reading, Thunar itself uses udev to mount devices, but thunar-volman prefers to use
<tiox> Whoops, lol
<xubuntu654> I went into the user rights on the user account and of the admin account
<tiox> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9193
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 9193 in General "Automount doesn't work." [Normal,New]
<tiox> Yeah, what's going on there?
<xubuntu654> the admin account has far less rights hooked than user, is that normal?
<xubuntu654> I mean use mode, sound unit, etc... are hooked for user, not admin
<xubuntu654> like FUSE is for user, not admin
<xubuntu654> use mode=usemodem
<tiox> Interesting. Another thing I know nothing about, but admin should have nearly as much rights as root.
<tiox> Just for the sake of trying, see if you cannot add a password for root and log in as other/root.
<tiox> Then, make a ne wacount in root as admin and log into that.
<tiox> new account*
<tiox> I don't know what it will do, but it's worth a shot and you can lock it back down later.
<tiox> If xubuntu is anything like ubuntu, this information should be relevantl https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tiox> ;
<cfhowlett> tiox, xubuntu IS ubuntu with XFCE4 flavoring
<tiox> Right. I am under the assumption if he made a new admin account as root, he might be able to fix some of the issues he is having by barrowing the account settings or transferring certain necessary files into the new user, then deleting the old account if the new account has certain rights the current user account has.
<tiox> Or figure out how to make the user an admin and not a regular user, etc.
<tiox> I may be so very wrong, since I am still a greenhorn on certain sbjects.
<tiox> subjects*
<xubuntu654> yes, I guess making them admin would solve some issues, but I don't want them to be that :-)
<xubuntu654> need to log in as the user to test something, brb
<tiox> xubuntu: Do your parents ever use the terminal and type in stuff like sudo apt-get?
<tiox> Blah.
<tiox> xubuntu436: Try installing finch or irssi so you can drop to shell and chat there, instead of having to log out every time.
<tiox> Anyway, any luck?
<xubuntu436> strange thing seems something happend
<xubuntu436> wait a bit to test again
<xubuntu436> now it works ??? not sure why. I'll reboot to test again.
<MaximB> what is a good hard disk check health tool for xfce/ubuntu?
<TheSheep> fsck?
<TheSheep> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<koegs> fsck is for filesystem, smartmontools for the hdd itself https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<TheSheep> koegs: actually fsck has an option to check the whole disk and update bad blocks
<MaximB> TheSheep: but fsck takes ages, I need 5 min tool
<MaximB> smartmontools won't support usb check
<ObrienDave> wow
<MaximB> I mean trought usb
<MaximB> it demands esata connector
 * TheSheep shrugs
<dr_chaos> hey, how to disable blueman-applet forever?
<ObrienDave> uninstall it?
<dr_chaos> just turn off
<dr_chaos> disable deamon
<dr_chaos> or how to unistall
<dr_chaos> i have no bluetooth and don't need this daemon
<ObrienDave> go to sessions and startup, application autostart, uncheck blueman-applet
<ObrienDave> save session when done
<ball> Just put a tinfoil hat over it. ;-)
<ObrienDave> ahhhh, my favorite fix ;P
<dr_chaos> oh thanks
<dr_chaos> where I can just chat and meet new freinds?
<ObrienDave> the offtopic channels are for general chatting
<ObrienDave> #xubuntu-offtopic
<ObrienDave> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ObrienDave> still have to follow the CoC
<Dem> help for install skype on xubuntu
<Dem> help for install skype on xubuntu
<ObrienDave> dem, use the repo version
<Dem> repo are all on,
<bazhang> its in partner
<Dem> software center non have
<bazhang> yes it does
<bazhang> !info skype partner
<ubottu> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bazhang> Dem, ^
<Dem> software center no inside skype
<bazhang> Dem, you need to enable the partner repo
<Dem> scheel  non instal skype
<Dem> non inside in sheel
<ObrienDave> you might have to enable the canonical partners repo
<bazhang> sheel?
<Dem> enable the partner repo?
<bazhang> yes
<Dem> were partner repo?
<ObrienDave> software sources
<Dem> ah
<Dem> i moment
<Dem> ......
<Dem> partner repo all on
<Dem> no skype
<bazhang> sudo apt-get update
<ObrienDave> ok, refresh repos. then open software center
<Dem> done
<Dem> my pc is crash. now pentuym 3
<Dem> 1 g
<Dem> 1g ram
<Dem> 1g CPU
<Dem> is problem on skype
<Dem> ?
<Dem> on xp, skype go
<Dem> i go  after
<ObrienDave> dem, did you reboot/relog after install?
<ObrienDave> lol, whatever
<Soelen> hey ho, I might need help to rename files via command line! badumtss.ogg.mp3 <- how do I remove the .ogg in the middle for multiple files?
<TheSheep> Soelen: the easiest way is actually to use the gui renamer that you can get in thunar by selecting multiple files and pressing f2
<TheSheep> Soelen: it even shows you the preview of the results
<Soelen> TheSheep: heh, unfortunately I'm working with ssh
<TheSheep> then you need to muck around with basename
<Soelen> TheSheep: alright, will try
<Slesa> What about rename 's/\.ogg/\.mp3/' *.mp3 (not tested)?
<Slesa> Found on http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/150
<TheSheep> for f in *.ogg.mp3; do mv $f `basename $f '.ogg.mp3'`.mp3; done
<TheSheep> somethinf like this
<TheSheep> warning, make a backup
<TheSheep> also, it wont work if the files have spaces in the names
<Slesa> Ah, got it. rename 's/\.ogg//' *.mp3 should do
<Soelen> Slesa: did the trick, thanks buddy!
<Soelen> TheSheep: you too, thanks a lot!
<Slesa> Thank you for asking. Had the same problem several times before, but was too lazy to look for it ;)
<Soelen> heh ^^
<vorsorken> editing the xfce4 terminalrc by hand and I'd like to break the ColorPalette option into a line for each color
<vorsorken> does it work just having each line like ColorPallete1=... etc?
<Bransonb3> Helloooooooo
<ObrienDave> greetings
<Bransonb3> why say greetings there is nothing fun sounding about that
<ObrienDave> whatEVER, how's that for "fun sounding"?
<Bransonb3> thats better :)
<Squall> Hi all
<Squall> Having a problem and was wondering if anyone can help
<ObrienDave> !ask | Squall
<ubottu> Squall: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Squall> I just downloaded the deb for google chrome and installed it but when i try to open it nothing is happening. The processes are there in the task manager but nothing is appearing.
<Squall> @ubotto ok no worries
<ObrienDave> lol ubouut is an info bot :)
<ObrienDave> *ubottu
<ObrienDave> anyway, where did you get the .deb from? how did you install?
<Slesa> (and why)
<Squall> lol not used to xchat. i got the deb from the google website and i've tried installing it both with the ubuntu software manager (it installed but wouldn't load) then removed it and purged it and then tried again with GDebi Package Installer (again it installed but won't load). I've tried rebooting too but to no avail.
<ObrienDave> try Software center. if not there, go here: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_chrome
<Squall> @slesa i mainly use opera as my default browser. I'm only installing chrome for youtube and stuff cause i can't get flash to work with opera
<Squall> The only one i can find in software centre is chromium browser not google chrome
<ObrienDave> ok, you need to enable the ppa from the link. follow the instructions
<Squall> Do i need to remove google chrome again before i do that?
<Slesa> Squall: Yeah, ok. I use chromium instead, you know.
<ObrienDave> umm, maybe, maybe not. enable the ppa and we'll go from there
<Squall> @ObrienDave Ok cool. @Slesa Does that have the preinstalled flash too?
<Slesa> Squall: I have no idea, I do not use Flash and do not visit pages with flash on it
<Squall> @Slesa Not even youtube?
<Slesa> Squall: Youtube works fine for me
<Squall> @Slesa That might do the job instead for me then cause youtube uses flash for the videos
<ObrienDave> Squall, that would be a clue that chromium has flash support
<ObrienDave> oops, sorry, you saw that. my bad ;P
<Squall> @ObrienDave I've setup the key and the repository.
<ObrienDave> ok, sudo apt-get update
<ObrienDave> in terminal
<Squall> Done that and got this at the end: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<Squall> brb
<ObrienDave> k
<ObrienDave> you're going to have to disable/delete one of the google repository entries
<ObrienDave> anyway, do sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable
<Squall> back now. sorry about that i got a phone call
<ObrienDave> not a problem
<Squall> how do i delete one of the google repository entries?
<ObrienDave> under software sources, you will find your repo list
<ObrienDave> software & updates
<ObrienDave> sorry
<ObrienDave> other software tab
<Squall> Ok i removed the duplicate. Now i need to do the sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable
<Squall> It said google-chrome-stable is already the newest version
<ObrienDave> ok, sudo apt-get purge google-chrome-stable
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get autoclean
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get autoremove
<ObrienDave> wait
<ObrienDave> dang. that will delete the .deb
<Squall> so far i've only done the purge
<ObrienDave> good
<ObrienDave> sorry
<Squall> no worries
<ObrienDave> ok, sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable
<Squall> its doing it now
#xubuntu 2014-12-22
<pixelkat> minecraft
<pixelkat> wrong chat room sorry
<knome> pixelkat, please pay attention.
<pixelkat> but im poor
<pixelkat> in money
<pixelkat> rich in spirit
<pixelkat> :3
<knome> pixelkat, you can stop the nonsense now and stay in the channel or continue it and get in problems
 * DalekSec waves to dalekusa.
<pixelkat> :(
<xubuntu54w> hello i want to change my theme but in gnome-tweak-tool i have a triangle with an exclamation mark next to the shell theme section
<xubuntu54w> i have gnome shell 3.14.3
<knome> then you probably want to ask the ubuntu gnome (or whatever flavor is using that) channel
<gowned> hi, how do I reload an updated wallpaper?
<knome> gowned, you can do that at least by switching to some other wallpaper and back
<gowned> o
<gowned> thx knome
<knome> no problem
<xubuntumallio> hi  all
<xubuntumallio> somebody know wy pokerstars won't work??
<xubuntu38w> when will be the next kernel build with ldt16 be for 14.04 and 14.04.1?
<xubuntu09w> i cant install adobe flash player in chromium, xubuntu 14.04
<sim642> I had xubuntu crash on me (due to GPU driver issues I think) and now there's numerous things broken with my install: 1. all fonts in xfce are different, 2. half of the settings groups are gone from the settings manager (e.g. there's even no sound settings). What can I do now?
<brainwash> sim642: did you maybe start the normal Xfce session instead of the Xubuntu one?
<brainwash> and is the guest session affected too?
<sim642> brainwash, I started up as usual, only had to delete .Xauthority to get it to log in to my account at all
<sim642> I can't switch user either, it's been a while like this
<brainwash> you cannot?
<sim642> it's grayed out in the menu that comes up clicking on my username in top right panel
<sim642> I think I read somewhere it being broken after some update, not sure
<brainwash> you can log out and then select the guest session
<sim642> it's kinda awkward to test if I have to log out entirely
<brainwash> can you lock the screen? this should offer you the option to switch to a different user also
<sim642> I've tried, new login just goes gray on click too
<brainwash> xscreensaver or light-locker?
<brainwash> or something else
<brainwash> maybe you should explain in more detail how the fonts changed and which settings launchers are missing
<sim642> should be xscreensaver
<brainwash> sounds settings should run "pavucontrol"
<sim642> I went and had a look at the guest account, I think it had the nice default fonts everywhere
<brainwash> can you manually launch pavucontrol?
<brainwash> ah, you are using xubuntu 14.04, right?
<sim642> manually launching works fine
<sim642> 14.04.1 LTS it should be
<brainwash> bug 1320560
<ubottu> bug 1320560 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "Removal of gdmflexiserver breaks user switching" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320560
<brainwash> it has been fixed in 14.10
<brainwash> look at comment #4 for an easy workaround
<brainwash> back to the initial problems: I guess you could configure the font to your likings
<sim642> I could change some of the fonts in the settings from Sans to Droid Sans or something which seemed to look like it was before
<sim642> but there are still places which were unaffected by that
<sim642> it makes me believe that for some odd reason the default Sans font has changed or something
<sim642> because I was on all default fonts before
<sim642> thanks for the user switching tip, it worked at least
<brainwash> well, you could reset your Xfce settings by deleting ~/.config/xfce4
<brainwash> delete or move (backup)
<sim642> I contemplated about it but didn't do it yet hoping there's some less destructive fix
<brainwash> furthermore, an altered menu structure may be saved somewhere in ~/.local/share
<brainwash> which also affects the settings manager
<sim642> removing that xfce4 config should fix the settings manager too?
<brainwash> you can take a closer look at ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/ and only delete certain config files
<brainwash> I think "xsettings.xml" contains the font settings
<brainwash> I don't know if this will fix the settings manager problem
<sim642> I doubt that because I checked the settings manager in Guest session as well and it also had numerous missing items
<brainwash> they should not magically disappear, that's all I know :)
<sim642> well yeah
<brainwash> do they show up in the whisker menu search?
<brainwash> or listed in the "all" section
<brainwash> bug 1320251
<ubottu> bug 1310264 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1320251 Can't search/find items in the Settings Manager" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1310264
<brainwash> woops
<brainwash> bug 1310264
<ubottu> bug 1310264 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu Trusty) "Can't search/find items in the Settings Manager" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1310264
<brainwash> this one ^
<brainwash> maybe related
<sim642> oh I just searched what whisker menu looks at and I don't have that, I just have the xfce application menu or whatever it should be called
<brainwash> the classic app menu
<brainwash> you can add whisker menu to the panel
<sim642> I don't even have it in the new panel items list
<brainwash> does the classic app menu show the "settings" category?
<sim642> yeah it does
<sim642> it doesn't list the missing items either
<sim642> for example I can't found Sound from there
<brainwash> any other examples?
<sim642> it's quite difficult to remember any like this because I don't constantly use settings but I remember there certainly being many more
<brainwash> ahh, isn't this launcher suppose to show up in the multimedia category?
<brainwash> supposed
<brainwash> Categories=AudioVideo;Audio;Mixer;GTK;
<brainwash> "PulseAudio Volume Control"
<sim642> I've never had it under multimedia I think
<sim642> but also, when I try to open sound settings from the sound indicator
<brainwash> maybe someone else can verify this
<brainwash> I don't have xubuntu running at the moment
<sim642> it starts up a very different settings manager which I think is the gnome-control-center.real process
<sim642> and only has 3 items in it
<brainwash> bug 1359249
<ubottu> bug 1359249 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Launching PAVUControl works from Xubuntu, but not from Xfce" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359249
<brainwash> that's an indication for my previous theory: you are not running the xubuntu session
<brainwash> but the Xfce one
<brainwash> open a terminal window and "echo $DESKTOP_SESSION"
<brainwash> and run
<sim642> xfce it is
<brainwash> log out and select the xubuntu session then :)
<sim642> I find this odd because I've always used only xubuntu session and I certainly haven't changed it
<brainwash> it is odd
<brainwash> but you've deleted some hidden files in your home dir, or?
<brainwash> one might have saved the currently running session type
<brainwash> without it you'll get the first session entry in the list
<sim642> it's back to normal now, thanks
<brainwash> awesome
<sim642> it even took me a while to figure out where I could change the session on the login screen, I don't think I've ever seen that tiny option
<brainwash> heh, it really is subtle
<xubuntu87w> Hello. Anyone can help me with my proble? my problem that os cant start if wireless mouse's adapter plugged on. os hangs at black screen. If try to start without adapter, os start correctly. And then i can use my mouse fine. BTW mouse Logitech Perfomance
<holstein> xubuntu87w: nah.. what i would do is just unplug to boot.. i have seen that, actually, with a few USB devices.. not sure if its a bios level thing or something with linux specificially..
<AgAu> it's giving you hint.... wireless mice are terrible :P
<holstein> well, wireless mice are wireless... if you want wireless, its necessary
<AgAu> indeed
<AgAu> but why would you want wireless :P
<holstein> the same reason there are no wires on phones..
<AgAu> well i don't use a mouse when im walking around
<AgAu> in mid air
<holstein> anyways, for this issue, its nothing to do with the wireless, its just that there is a particular USB device plugged.. happens to me with a flip camera
<GrinchCube> ._. my wireless mice works fine
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> i've been googling to find a solution for the xfce panel battery indicator issue
<amundsen> but haven't find it
<amundsen> did anyone solve this problem?
<amundsen> i know it is solved in 14.10
<amundsen> but not in 14.04
<xubuntu81w> i downloaded the xubuntu it came as an iso file, and now i don't know how to continue, i want to install is, what should i do ?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | xubuntu81w,first verify the .iso
<ubottu> xubuntu81w,first verify the .iso: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sh3r1ff> !burn | xubuntu81w
<ubottu> xubuntu81w: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<junebug> I am trying to figure out if something similar to open location is possible. I often use ctrl + L for open location in Thunar but i usually want to start typing at the end of the path, and not nessesarily to type in a whole new path. Is there some shortcut that will put my cursor in focus at the end of the path?
<brainwash> junebug: end key?
<junebug> brainwash: that's an option but i'd love to be able to do it in one keystroke if possible
<drc1> junebug: You want a CTRL+L + ENDKEY in one keystroke? Have you looked at Edit>Configure Customs Actions in Thunar ?
<junebug> drc1: that's correct. I am aware of it but i thought that was more for context menus? any idea how i would add a custom keystroke?
<drc1> Nope, never used it before.
<drc1> Just aware of it's existence...it seemed the simplest way (if possible)
<brainwash> junebug: you should take a look at xdotool -> http://www.semicomplete.com/projects/xdotool/
<junebug> brainwash: thanks for the link. i will check it out.
<brainwash> you basically use this little tool to send the keystrokes
<brainwash> use the Xfce settings interface to define a custom keybind which runs xdotool
<junebug> brainwash: thanks for the help
<brainwash> junebug: however, maybe it's worth to file a report on the Xfce bug tracker and request it to be changed by default
<brainwash> place cursor at the end
<zleap> hi
<zleap> my  menu bar in thunar has disappeared and ctrl M isn't working to bring it back , can someone help please
<drc1> I'd start by closing (all) Thunar(s), use a terminal to rename/move (so you can restore it if this doesn't work) ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/thunar.xml, and reopen Thunar.
<Buddyb> Hi all
<zleap> drc1, ok i have opened that file
<zleap> ah change last menu bar to false
<zleap> or last menu bar visible to false
<zleap> seems to work
<drc1> ok, from what you said that seems to work too.  So...problem solved?
<zleap> yeah thank you
<drc1> No problem (especially as you you found your own solution) :)
<zleap> http://zleap.net/xubuntu-thunar-file-manager/
<zleap> i have also updated my webpage on this to include your solution and given you credit for helping
<drc1> So much for keeping a low profile :)
<zleap> sorr
<zleap> y
<zleap> not sure how many people read that page anyway
<brainwash> can you reproduce this behavior (ctrl+m fails)?
<brainwash> if yes, please file a bug report
<zleap> ok will see if I can figure out what happened
<zleap> it is working fine now,  but i must hasve hit a setting that produces a preferences button which is why the menu bar didn't toggle
<drc1> zleap: You haven't reassigned CTL+L anywhere else, have you?
<drc1> er...CRTL+M, that is....CRTL+L was another problem earlier :)
<zleap> not that i know of
<drc1> Chalk it up to rogue christmas elves then.
<zleap> if I trigger the same issue I will update the page and then file a bug report
<zleap> yeah
<fartface> Hey is there anything in XFCE like what happens when you hit Super in Gnome?  What I'm referring to is the 'open window showcase', where it shows all of the open windows as thumbnails?
<xangua> alt+tab ¿
<brainwash> fartface: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/07/xfdashboard-gnome-shell-like-dashboard-xfce-xubuntu.html
<fartface> brainwash: cool!  That is basically the trick!
<fartface> Thanks!
<terratoma> if i use the default ubuntu desktop session, sound works fine.  if i start with xubuntu desktop, no sound.  what did i do wrong ?
<HassanCehef> i had issue with the sound too.
<HassanCehef> i uninstalled pulseaudio and went back to alsa-mixer
<HassanCehef> you lose the nice widget but it works again
<terratoma> i will try that
<HassanCehef> to set the volume of your headphones/speakers, you'd have to do it in a terminal, but it's like a GUI, it's easy :)
<AgAu> did you actually just open the pulse volume panel and check to make sure the sound is coming out of the right device?
<HassanCehef> in my case, pulseaudio crashed after ~30min, or if i played a flash video.
#xubuntu 2014-12-23
<Guest4291> I know this question has been asked before but how would I go back to Windows from Xubuntu? I already downloaded the ISO but I have no clue what to do next.
<Guest4291> I installed FuriusISO, GParted, & Unetbootin. I have no clue what im doing.
<drc> OK, I'm confused...You installed Xubuntu over Windows and now you want to get rid of Xubuntu and go back to Wndows?
<Guest4291> That's correct
<Guest4291> I love the OS but my touch screen works best on Windows
<drc> Then simple boot from your original install/restore disk (whatever came with your computer) and re-install windows.
<Guest4291> I've been looking through forums but for the life of me can't find what work
<Guest4291> I have an ISO downloaded. This pc didnt come with a disk drive.
<drc> I'd be very careful of using a "downloaded" windows iso (unless you are really really sure it's from MS).
<Guest4291> i am 100% sure the iso is good.
<drc> But unetbootin should burn the iso to a usb (I'm assuming thats what you want to do?)
<drc> You may want to google on how to use unetbootin.  I use it all the time, but never to burn a wndows disk, I have no idea if there
<drc> 's anything spewcial to do.
<Guest4291> is there a way to boot the windows iso without a usb or cd? like put it on a partition or something? idk
<bazhang> !find yumi
<Guest4291> so you never installed windows over ubuntu? you've ran xubuntu all your life?
<ubottu> File yumi found in kayali, picon-usenix, texlive-lang-japanese
<drc> sure, but that's way beyond the scope of the channel...and besides, if you have to ask, I'm not sure you have the skill set to accomplish it.
<drc> I ran BSD long before I ever saw windows :)
<drc> I have installed Linus/BSD over windows many times.
<bazhang> something like yumi, be sure in ##windows Guest4291
<Guest4291> i've done this before on a different pc but that was a while ago
<bazhang>  /join ##windows for confirmation
<Guest4291> alright thanks
<bazhang> np
<bazhang> !find grml
<ubottu> Found: grml-btnet, grml-debootstrap, grml-rescueboot, grml-shlib, grml2usb
<Guest4291> Would you happen to know how to create a new partition?
<bazhang> with gparted live disk
<Guest4291> ok i had unallocated space so i made a new partition and extracted my iso into the new partition. is it possible to boot this partition and have windows be installed at the bios screen?
<Guest4291> or is that a #windows question
<artag> i have usually installed windows first, then run the ubuntu installer from the cd or usb stick
<artag> the installer creates a boot menu that allows you to select an OS
<artag> I don't think windows does this well if you do it the other way around
<artag> the installer will allow you to choose what partitions you create
<artag> though i don't think it allows you to repartition - you'll have to do that first
<artag> (i say install windows first .. i don't ever have a need to do that, but sometimes I get a machine with it already on, so I repartition it into a little space)
 * ObrienDave aims a bazooka at google translate. *BOOM*
<mathematician> hello
<mathematician> i have a question that maybe the result of faulty wifi card but need to make sure
<mathematician> anyone here?
<drc> We're all waiting for you to actually <ask> the question.
<mathematician> ya sorry,
<drc> or asleep. it's hard to tell
<mathematician> i can connect to the internet through wired connection
<mathematician> but wireless
<mathematician> wireless does not work on any other live linuxes as well.
<drc> mathematician:  you <still> haven't ask a question.
<mathematician> any ideas on as to how get wireless up and running?
<bazhang> what does ifconfig show
<bazhang> lo etho and wlan0?
<bazhang> eth0 that is
<mathematician> shows all
<mathematician> eth0 has the correct info
<bazhang> sudo dhclient wlan0
<mathematician> ok, what am i looking for?
<artag> there's all that wpa_supplicant stuff, and iwconfig, if you want to do it manually. Or there's network manager, if it isn't broken
<bazhang> a lease
<mathematician> i do not mind manual labour
<mathematician> just would like to get it up and running
<mathematician> this is from
<mathematician> iwconfig:  IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=16 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off
<bazhang> whats the return from sudo dhclient wlan0
<mathematician> no return. just sat blank
<artag> i don't know my way around that stuff. I did it once, but was quite relived when it became automatic
<mathematician> i have inputed all the correct info to network manager
<artag> right, so it hasn't connected. it needs to do that before it gets a lease
<mathematician> im on wired now
<mathematician> should i disconnect etherchord and try again that command?
<artag> no, you can have both connections. it won't work well but you'll get further than that
<mathematician> retying the command
<artag> are you running xfce desktop ?
<xubuntu70w> What is the command to install grub bootloader?
<xubuntu70w> I want to do this from terminal
<mathematician> no luck on that command sudo dhclient wlan0. just a blinking text box
<artag> no, it can't get a dhcp lease because there is no wireless connection
<JackFrost> xubuntu70w: Read up on grub-install,  man grub-install
<mathematician> no luck with the wifi connection. it sees the connects aviable but goes in circles with the end result being "diconnected"
<mathematician> connections*
<mathematician> is there a an update specifically for the wireless firmware?
<artag> i don't know. I have seen similar problems in the past but am not suffering them now
<mathematician> ok, i tried setting up wireless with iwconfig and got this message: Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<artag> http://superuser.com/questions/42460/can-you-explain-how-to-understand-what-the-iwconfig-command-displays-in-ubuntu
<andrewXubuntu> Hello, can anyone say if it's possible to correct a mistake that I did with FDISK?
<holstein> andrewXubuntu: possibly.. share some details, and a voluteer will try and answer
<andrewXubuntu> holstein, alright! So I was installing xubuntu on my machine which already had windows xp, so I shrink the partition with success, and then I use FDISK to re-write the partition, the problem is, my old partition started at 63 but on the new I only can choose 2048, maybe this is a problem?
<holstein> andrewXubuntu: what do i do? i do complete backups of *all* data, before resizing partitions like that.. you *can* lose data, and break things..
<holstein> andrewXubuntu: what do i think you should do? stop, and try and access any important data, and back it up.. use a live ISO via USB.. the xubuntu installer for example
<andrewXubuntu> holstein, the problem is that I can see the partition
<andrewXubuntu> I mean the content
<andrewXubuntu> Is possible to set the start of sector manually?
<holstein> andrewXubuntu: do you mean, the problem is, you *cant* see the content? from where? a live iso? as i said, you can break partitions like that.. is the partition broken? if so, you can try something like the test disk suite
<holstein> andrewXubuntu: most *anything* is possible.. the problem would be to just move forward doing things, without having a backup
<andrewXubuntu> holstein, yes I know that,
<holstein> andrewXubuntu: if i had important data on that disk, i would back it up, ASAP.. if the partition is not accessible, i would use test disk and see what i can get. is that the case?
<andrewXubuntu> In fact I have some backups,
<andrewXubuntu> but I would like to know if is possible to fix that mess that I made
<holstein> andrewXubuntu: sure.. so, do you have *everything* backed up? if not, do that first.. its a good idea, and good practice, since *all* drives fail
<andrewXubuntu> No, unfortunatelly not everything
<holstein> andrewXubuntu: what i would do *before* attempting *any* fix is, as i stated, backup what i need
<holstein> andrewXubuntu: if the partition is not mounting from a live iso, i would use test disk.. photorec for example
<andrewXubuntu> holstein, test disk
<andrewXubuntu> inside live iso?
<holstein> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<holstein> andrewXubuntu: you want to run that tool *not* from the drive you are trying to recover from
<holstein> andrewXubuntu: if that means a live iso, then, yes.. and, as i indicated before, thats waht i would use.. the live iso installer for xubuntu
<andrewXubuntu> I see, I'm currently running from USB, so I'm ok
<andrewXubuntu> I think
<andrewXubuntu> sorry for newbies questions
<andrewXubuntu> I'm windows user trying to change
<holstein> andrewXubuntu: only you can see for sure.. i would want to be running from the live environment, and ask one of the tools to recover data
<holstein> andrewXubuntu: sure.. try and approach it as much like you did windows as possible.. for example, you didnt shrink a partition when you installed windows.. you likely intalled windows, or bought a machine with windows on it
<andrewXubuntu> holstein, yes, in fact in windows I did using partition magic
<andrewXubuntu> I should have used again
<andrewXubuntu> :)
<holstein> you should use whatever tools you can do the job with.. but, i think you are assuming some things, right now
<holstein> i would backup the data, with a recovery tool, if need be, and test the hard drive before moving on
<andrewXubuntu> holstein, I will read that link you gave me
<andrewXubuntu> now
<holstein> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step is where i would start..
<holstein> though, this is not a fix for your problem, at all..
<andrewXubuntu> yes
<andrewXubuntu> Time to read brb
<dbenson> Does anybody know how to get xfce4 kiosk mode working?  I've followed quite a few tutorials and done some experimenting with various config files but haven't had much luck.  Any help or links would be appreciated....
<holstein> dbenson: i, recently, have not been able to make it work, either
<dbenson> holstein - thank you for letting me know...
<dbenson> holstein: in case you're still working on it, I've been creating launchers in the user profile (.desktop files) and then changing the owner/perms as root to prevent changes.  I also had to uninstall things like nm-applet to prevent network changes...  little hacks like that have gotten me a bit closer, maybe it will help you too...
<holstein> dbenson: i just went with a read-only setup in a different desktop environment, then, didnt need to do it any longer..
<bathtub95> I suddenly can't mount any drives because 'Not authorized to perform operation'. Networking is also disabled and can't be reenabled. Any ideas? Sounds like user permissions but I'm a newbie.
<andrewXubuntu> holstein, Hey are you there?
<Luyin> andrewXubuntu: if you've got a question, ask the room
<andrewXubuntu> Luyin, No is not a question, I just want to thank him, I was able to fix a mess that I made with FDISK using the links he pointed out, I'll leave a msg to him then! :)
<nanogeek> hey there! I'm new to this channel and i hope we have many things in common
<cfhowlett> !details | nanogeek,
<ubottu> nanogeek,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<madduck> is there a recommended way to mount a Samba share upon login without requiring additional authentication?
<madduck> thunar seems not to give me a way to do it via gvfs, clicking on browse network gives «failed to open "/ on ".»
<madduck> «operation not supported»
<madduck> gvfs-backends is installed, thunar-* is installed… :/
<rosaecaeruleae> is GPG already installed in xubuntu or do I have to get it?
<Pici> should already be installed.
<rosaecaeruleae> Pici, ok, how do I use it?
<Pici> rosaecaeruleae: What do you want to do with it?
<rosaecaeruleae> Pici, send encrypted mails
<Pici> Well, gpg is just for file encryption, you'll need to find a plugin or similar for your mail client to use it.
<Pici> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<dmfrey> my last upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04.1 ran into some issues.  I would like to reinstall or reconfigure the window manager, however, I am unsure as to which packages I should do this to.  Which packages should i work on?
<dmfrey> disregard
<laci_> hello to all!
<Manj-811-Xfce> right clicks on my touchpad register as a leftclick.do you know a quick fix?
<slickymasterWork> !hi | laci_
<ubottu> laci_: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<drc> Manj-811-Xfce: Have you tried Mouse and Touchpad in Settings?
<Manj-811-Xfce> i have but theres no option in there for clicks
<slickymasterWork> Manj-811-Xfce: in the Devices tab of Mouse and Touchpad you have a Buttons and Feedback sub-tab
<drc> Does Buttons and Feedback (under the appropriate Device)>right-handed and Left-handed not work?
<Manj-811-Xfce> uh it does work. i selected right-handed
<drc> So..Problem Solved? :)
<Manj-811-Xfce> not really lol. when i select left-handed iget the right click dropdown menu
<Manj-811-Xfce> but i cant click and grab anything
<drc> and what happens when you select right-handed?
<Manj-811-Xfce> but when i select right-handed i can click and grab but i cant get the right click dropdown menus
<Manj-811-Xfce> i hope you understand what im saying
<Manj-811-Xfce> well i found a workaround. tapping my touchpad with two fingers register as a right click. that'll do i guess
<drc> I can't get my trackpad (which I very rarely use) to misbehave like that, so, I'm out of ideas, sorry.
<kol_> hi
<kol_> i have a questoin about the keyboard layout
<kol_> i'd like to set a new shortcut to change my keyboard layout with setxhbmap but it does not work :/
<kol_> if anyone would like to help me, i'd be really happy :)
<wbled> I have a problem with xubuntu
<wbled> 14.10 to be exact
<wbled> whenever I boot, I get no sound so I always have to type "sudo alsa force-reload" in the terminal
<wbled> can someone tell me how to fix this?
<wbled> seriously
<wbled> pls
<wbled> dangit you people
<wbled> k, whatever
<wbled> buh-bye!
<wbled> merry early christmas!
<drc> wow...a whole 3 minutes...
<drc> In Xubuntu 14.10, does the Power Manager Plugin (for the panel) actually <do> anything (other than sit there and tell you the state of your batteries if/when you click on it)...as opposed to the old indicator-power (which would at least tell you if your box was on batter or powercord) ?
<octetcloud> It says "Discharging" when on battery, which isn't really explicit, but gets the job done.
<octetcloud> drc: ^
<drc> octetcloud: from what I can tell, one still has to "mouse over" the icon to tell that.
<drc> the icon itself doesn't change.
<drc> as opposed to the old system :)
 * drc thinks change is good...but only if I like the change :)
<drc> But I was wondering if I was missing something in the new system.
#xubuntu 2014-12-24
<ghostnxs> I have some questions on my computer not shutting down or restarting properly
<xubuntu84i> anyone up?
<xubuntu84i> anyone up?
<Success> (Success) I just booted Windows over Ubuntu without a usb or cd fellas. Thanks to the guy who told me it wasnt possible.
<cfhowlett> Success, nice.  what method did you use?
<Success> Its gonna be tough to recollect but i screenshotted various things that helped from the internet
<cfhowlett> Success, enjoy the buntu!
<Success> But the main thing i used was Grub4Dos
<Success> I love K,X,L,Ubuntu but Windows is simple & easy to use. I like that kinda OS on my pc
<xubuntu41w> Good day
<GridNet> !hi | xubuntu41w
<ubottu> xubuntu41w: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu41w> Where can I get update package for offline update my xubuntu 14.04
<xubuntu41w> Hello
<deshipu> !info apt-zip
<ubottu> apt-zip (source: apt-zip): Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.18 (utopic), package size 20 kB, installed size 128 kB
<gwilherm> hi :)
<xvx> Booting Xubuntu; Pae error - http://pbrd.co/1zTT8FO - what to do?
<holstein> xvx: booting a live iso? booting to install? booting a previous installation? have you tried the "forcepae" option?
<holstein> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<xvx> booting to install/try
<xvx> The machine doesn't have 3GB RAM
<holstein> xvx: assuming you are trying to install, you should be able to select the forcepae option from the installer menu
<holstein> xvx: that link discussing the ram only explains some facts about pae i thought would be helpful
<holstein> xvx: you can try the forcepae option, or upgrade the hardware
<holstein> xvx: http://zo0ok.com/techfindings/archives/1546 outlines exactly how i would deal with it
<xvx> Trying forcepae but it's frozen, seeing if it'll work though
<holstein> xvx: you may need multiple comproimses.. forcepae and nomodeset..
<holstein> compromises*
<xvx> so I should type both?
<holstein> xvx: there really is no "should".. just what compromises you'll need to do to (hopefully) make xubuntu work on a machine that you were not promised linux support for
<holstein> xvx: i'll do exactly what you are doing, and just *make* the live iso work on the hardware, before installing.. in some cases, i'll find it easier to use the mini iso, and get a working install to them build from
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xvx> I used forcepae and it looks like Xubuntu is working. Had to wait 10 minutes on a black screen
<holstein> xvx: seems like an older machine.. you'll likely hit compromises like that
<xvx> yes, it's ~11 years old
<xvx> Trying to play a CD. Getting "GStreamer back end error - Could not handle CDDA URI"
<holstein> xvx: on hardware of that age, i would be testing the actual phyisical hardware
<holstein> xvx: could be a bad optical drive, could be a lack of codec support.. could be a bad disc
<holstein> xvx: what is the goal here? if it is to install xubuntu 14.04, and use that machine as good as new, you may need to re-evaluate your intentions..
<xvx> I want to install Xubuntu but the priority is to be able to play the CD
<holstein> xvx: sure.. but, have you *ever* plade "the CD" on a other cd player? or computer? has the computer optical drive been tested in any way recently?
<xvx> Yes, I played the music on the CD on another computer today
<holstein> xvx: i typically get "known good" cd's.. and test with them, or, extract the audio and play it locally..
<holstein> xvx: you are still in the live environment?
<xvx> yes
<holstein> xvx: so, you literally just want to play that cd, right now, from the live environment?
<xvx> yes
<holstein> xvx: i would try installing vlc, which may be the shortest path to a "Fix" for you..
<xvx> I'll try it
<holstein> xvx: in a terminal, assuming you are online, "suco apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc"
<xubuntu41w> what is the command via terminal to view all partition on my computer?
<xubuntu41w> Does anyone know that off the top of their head?
<holstein> xubuntu41w: http://askubuntu.com/questions/182446/how-do-i-view-all-available-hdds-partitions
<holstein> lsblk ..though, i'll use fdisk -l as well..
<xubuntu41w> Nice, thanks for that.
<pleia2> hm, I recall there was once a setting to show window geometry when resizing a window, anyone know where that setting is? (or if I just imagined it)
<jigglebells> hello
<jigglebells> the installer does not offer me to dual boot
<jigglebells> why?
<xangua> UEFI system¿
<jigglebells> no
<jigglebells> there should be an option to install alongside windows
<vincentf> hi
<vincentf> first of all, I'm a complete newbie
<vincentf> so if I ask stupid questions... my bad
<vincentf> is there a good how-to-start out there that I can read ?
<vincentf> Just installed a xubutu on my 10 year old AMD computer that I want to use as a home made NAS
<vincentf> But been working with Windows and OS X the last years.
<vincentf> So this is a complete culture shock to me :)
<vincentf> I installed a programma called Tonido
<vincentf> Copied files to the hard drives, and that worked fine
<vincentf> But it works true the internet
<vincentf> It should be easy to make a network folder share somehow
<vincentf> Just can't figure out how to do this
<vincentf> Any suggestions?
<artag> if you mean something that windows machines can access, Samba is the thing that does that
<artag> however, you might be better off using a distribution specifically for a NAS rather than ubuntu
<artag> not that ubuntu can't do it, but the other distribution will be configured ready to go
<artag> i don't have direct experience but freenas or openmediavault might be worth a try
<vincentf> Hi artag
<vincentf> thank you... but no windows here, just a OS X machine at the moment
<vincentf> I've read that Samba is not the best choice
<vincentf> Also, I've read about Freenas...
<vincentf> this good old computer does not meet the min. req. for Freenas to run :)
<vincentf> Its just me playing around for the holidays trying to understand how the h*ll this thing works
<vincentf> After the holidays I think i'm buying a QNAP :-)
<artag> what's a good usb3 card for linux ? I've just fitted one and am having problems, it seems VIA was not a good choice
<artag> is it VIA ? Possible VLI
<bekks> Why wasnt it a "good choice"?
<artag> googling suggests it may have had problems. there seems to have been a change to stop it setting up streams, because it doesn't do them well
<artag> I wanted it to use with a Saleae logic analyser, which very probably uses streams
<xubuntu15w> i have a toshiba  satellite lap top running utopic unicorn xubuntu 14.10 i opened the music player sellected a photo and it proceded to put that photo on the icon and the desktop backgreound since then i cant find out how to get the defalut bacgrounds back thanks in  adcvsnce
<xubuntu15w> advance
<punkunity> hello
<aliensbrah> hi
<knome> xubuntu15w, what is it that you are trying to do?
<bekks> artag: So do you experience any problems with your USB3 devices?
<punkunity> all my icons went all ghetto after i updated to 14.10 from 14.04
<knome> punkunity, meaning...?
<punkunity> i tried Appearance under settings but nothing happens when I select a different look of windows or icons
<knome> punkunity, do you use PPA's?
<punkunity> looks like some 8-bit NES icons lol
<punkunity> ya. like webupd8
<knome> do they ship (icon) themes or something that not working could cause the problems you are describing?
<punkunity> i really doubt it
<punkunity> im running apt update now to see if any software sources are bad
<punkunity> aha. videolan and getdeb are bad
<knome> punkunity, check if they do that, then make sure you have xubuntu-icon-theme installed
<knome> (or tbh, xubuntu-artwork..)
<punkunity> ok, ill check those out
<punkunity> i mean i have restricted-extras installed
<punkunity> but i always get that
<knome> that's unrelated
<punkunity> i know
<punkunity> re-running apt-get update
<punkunity> im building an android rom atm on this system.
<punkunity> so its using most my threads. a tad slow atm... thanks for the help
<punkunity> ok. my system seems better. I'll look for those programs and also upgrade
<xubuntu15w> im trying to get my desktop default background back
<punkunity> both xubuntu-icon-theme and xubuntu-artwork are newest versions
<punkunity> download an all black wallpaper
<knome> xubuntu15w, go to the settings manager -> desktop and pick the default wallpaper
<punkunity> xubuntu15w, and get it in oyur monitors resolution too
<punkunity> no updates or dist-upgrade, othin
<knome> punkunity, if they wanted a *black* background, they wouldn't need an image... but they want the wallpaper *back*
<punkunity> maybe just a reboot
<punkunity> ty knome
<knome> punkunity, if that doesn't help, try logging in with the guest account
<knome> and see if the problem is persistent there
<xubuntu15w> well thats the thing when i go there there isnt anything there since i was in the music player and tried to add photos to some songs and they went on the desktop back ground and sort of took it over i guess
<knome> if not, then it's a user configuration problem
<knome> xubuntu15w, which xubuntu version are you using?
<AgAu> /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops/
<AgAu> that's the location of the default wallpapers
<xubuntu15w> unicorn
<xubuntu15w> utopic
<knome> xubuntu15w, ^ that's what you need to go to in the "folder" dropdown
<xubuntu15w> 14.10
<xubuntu15w> so i go to settings desktop
<knome> that's correct
<xubuntu15w> and it shows nthe drop down with a little gold star where the different choises used to be but are no longer there
<knome> select "other..."
<xubuntu15w> o i did that
<knome> and navigate to the directory AgAu just pasted here
<xubuntu15w> i didnt find that in the search but i found a file called xfce4
<knome> did that solve the problem?
<xubuntu15w> in there i found som flags thank you Kgnome
<knome> ok, enjoy
<xubuntu15w> got it back
<punkunity> all fixed
<knome> good to hear
<punkunity> reboot fixed being able to change icons and window settings. then found out everything highlights in pink by default in 14.10
<punkunity> intended...so i went into theme manager to fix that
<knome> O:)
#xubuntu 2014-12-25
<xubuntu15w> i did that too
<xubuntu15w> i kinda liked the way voyager has the dock at the bottom but i like being able to just right click and bring up the aplcation doilog
<knome> you can change your panel configuration to be similar in xubuntu too if you wish
<xubuntu15w> yes i looked at that but decided i didnt really care for that I have an i mac with maverick and the lap top my Mom uses i put xubuntu voyager on and like the way it looks andfunctions but alot of it is not nessicary
<knome> fyi, voyager doesn't have anything else to do with xubuntu except it's based on xubuntu - it's not official, there is no cooperation between the two teams
<knome> so there isn't really an OS called "xubuntu voyager"
<xubuntu15w> yes i know the voyager guys are al french
<xubuntu15w> I like the help the have pretty good suport exept the is a slight language barier
<xubuntu15w> there
<xubuntu15w> I found the os qiute simaller though
<knome> of course, most of voyager comes directly from xubuntu
<knome> anyway, if you want to continue the discussion, you can join our general chatter channel at #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<xubuntu15w> also i got the voyager theme or whatever out of linux mag cd ok thanks
<xubuntu89w> I need help
<windobu> how can I remove the icons on the window buttons?
<cfhowlett> system > appearance > settings > Toolbar Style > Text
<windobu> Where is this? I googled this and they said to edit the gtk theme itself, but I figured there was an easier way
<brainacid> using xmonad w/ xubunt 14.04
<brainacid> hey
<brainwash> hi
<brainacid> hi brainwash
<rosaecaeruleae> hi, I have a problem with radiotray. Terminal output here: https://etherpad.mozilla.org/7eRgvEdR64
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: bug 1033421
<ubottu> bug 1033421 in radiotray (Ubuntu) "fails to start due to XML error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033421
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: I suggest that you try to google for a solution before asking here
<rosaecaeruleae> thx brainwash +
<brainwash> you're welcome :)
<flux242> yep, always ready to brainwash you again
<flux242> ; )
<squeegily> I have an Acer Aspire One 751h that can't suspend on Linux. Well, it suspends OK, but then it won't respond to any keys or the power button.
<squeegily> I already tried pm-suspend with different combinations of quirks
<squeegily> Once it worked when I used --quirk-s3-bios, but I couldn't figure out why it happened to work that time
<squeegily> Windows XP suspends and resumes without issue on this laptop
<squeegily> I've already scrubbed Google
<brainwash> squeegily: did you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend ?
<squeegily> brainwash: Okay.. Installing the mainline kernel nw
<squeegily> brainwash: Okay, did the pm_trace. System suspended and I pulled the battery. After it booted, I did dmesg | less and searched for "hash" and didn't find what it said to look for.
<squeegily> The thing is, I think it's related to the BIOS since it doesn't even start to resume (no HDD access, the power light never turns green for a second) and the --quirk-s3-bios worked once
<squeegily> IT WORKED AGAIN
<squeegily> I booted with init=/bin/sh and then ran mount -o remount,rw /; pm-suspend --quirk-vbemode-restore
<brainwash> squeegily: sadly I have no idea how to deal with this problem, it's basically trial & error
<squeegily> I'm really having a hard time nailing down the constants
<squeegily> I can't tell what makes it work.. I haven't found the pattern yet
<squeegily> The thing is, I'm a student going to do the NM supercomputing challenge, and coding on Windows is not an option.. but a laptop that can't sleep.... :/
<squeegily> Is just as much fun
<brainwash> but that's linux, some things just don't work out of the box or don't work at all
<squeegily> Okay, running it with init=/bin/sh and then running pm-suspend --quirk-vbemode-restore DID work, but just now I tried suspending with --quirk-vbemode-restore in /etc/pm/config.d/gma500 and that didn't work
<brainwash> gma500 :/
<squeegily> Yeah Intel hardware is fun
<squeegily> My Radeon HD 4350 was easier to use with Linux than this
<brainwash> I'm using the acer travelmate 8471 (gm45 + radeon 4330)
<squeegily> Right now I have /etc/pm/config.d/gma500 containing the line: "ADD_PARAMETERS='--quirk-vbemode-restore'"
<squeegily> Without the double-quotes
<squeegily> What should I do?
<squeegily> I ran pm-suspend from a console and it didn't work
<brainwash> well, the obvious answer: buy some better hardware :>
<squeegily> Crash again
<squeegily> Yeah I just got $100 for christmas to go towards my computer savings
<squeegily> This is a gift from a friend who didn't need it anymore
<brainwash> you could file a bug report, but this bring you a solution any time soon
<squeegily> It still has the XP installation on it because I knew something like this would happen when I installed Linux
<brainwash> which xubuntu version?
<squeegily> I think I figured it out
<squeegily> 14.04
<squeegily> I installed it yesterday
<brainwash> maybe it's worth to test 14.10 or even 15.04 (dev release)
<squeegily> Perhaps the constant is the console
<squeegily> How can I disable the graphical driver for the VTTYs?
<squeegily> It seems that if the console looked all blurry (like with init=/bin/sh), it resumed fine
<brainwash> you want to unload the gpu driver (kernel module)?
<squeegily> I just want the vTTYs (Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6) to not have good resolution
<squeegily> Like 1360x768
<squeegily> I'm looking up stuff about Grub now
<brainwash> so you want to disable modesetting
<squeegily> I just booted with nomodeset and the console still looks sharp.. in a second I'll see if suspend works
<squeegily> Nope
<squeegily> Perhaps I need to try the GFX_PAYLOAD thing
<squeegily> I used an Ubuntu derivative so I didn't have to do this stuff :(
<brainwash> but your gpu is trash (not supported by intel)
<brainwash> so don't expect any miracles
<squeegily> The point of Linux is you can pull a computer out of the trash, boot up a USB, and it becomes working
<squeegily> I expected a miracle :(
<squeegily> Okay, Grub is using 1360x768. How can I make the console use the same resolution?
<brainwash> it won't work properly if the driver support is broken, incomplete or missing
<squeegily> Ugh Grub didn't even use the right resolution
<squeegily> I'll take a break for now
<squeegily> Bye
<brainwash> well, please head over to the grub channel :)
<brainwash> ok, good luck
<squeegily> Thanks for your helo
<squeegily> Help*
<bjorn_> Hi there, just installed xubuntu 14.10 and have problem with computer suspending upon closing lid. is this a known bug?
<deshipu> bjorn_: what bug?
<bjorn_> deshipu, before installing 14.10 I could close the lid and nothing would happen, now it suspends.
<deshipu> bjorn_: you can set it in the power manager settings
<bjorn_> deshipu, But it does not work for me
<bjorn_> therefore i ask
<deshipu> I don't know, you could look for it on launchpad
<bjorn_> deshipu, ok.
<bjorn_> thank you
<flux242> bjorn_: there was a bug related suspending.
<flux242> at least in 14.04
<bjorn_> Now it wakes up with the screen lit, its better than in 14.04, then it did not turn on the screen.
<bjorn_> but
<bjorn_> it is still annoying that it suspends...
<flux242> you set it to not suspend?
<flux242> try this: xset -dpms; xset s 0 0; xset s off &
<bjorn_> it there such an option (explicit)
<bjorn_> ok..
<bjorn_> no difference
<flux242> ok, there was some option to activate, cannot remember
<bjorn_> and one probably trivial question, how can I see the battery percentage in the panel  :]
<bjorn_> found it, had to click the battery, surely trivial!
#xubuntu 2014-12-26
<Roo79x> hi all is there a way to have single instance in mousepad?
<xubuntu32w> Hi. I'm doing an upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 in xubuntu and it's asking me if I want to 'replace the customized configuration file '/etc/mime.types'? With choosing either "keep" or "replace." I'm not sure what to do.
<xubuntu32w> I feel like I should choose "keep" but I've Googled around and a few people have chosen "replace" instead.
<xubuntu32w> I'm a total newbie and don't want to wreck things by choosing the wrong thing. Thanks.
<xubuntu32w> anybody?
<knome> xubuntu32w, have you change a lot of mime type associations?
<knome> either option will work and not "wreck" anything
<xubuntu32w> I'm sure I've changed things but I don't even know what mime means. The "details" show like 20-30 "differences."
<knome> mime types mean the default applications associated to each file type
<xubuntu32w> okay. So since there are quite a few "differences" would it be wise to choose "keep"?
<knome> probably
<xubuntu32w> Okay. Thanks very much, knome. I really appreciate it.
<knome> you're welcome, and enjoy
<mijk> hi, I can't seem to write to the debugfs folder
<mijk> even using sudio -s
<mijk> or sudo -9
<mijk> sudo -i
<mijk> I'm trying to set up vgaswitcheroo
<roo79x> hello everyone how are you? I would like to know if there is a way to get mousepad to run in single instance mode? so if mousepad is open and I open another file mousepad opens the second file in a new tad instead of a new window. Thanks
<roo79x> hello everyone how are you? I would like to know if there is a way to get mousepad to run in single instance mode? so if mousepad is open and I open another file mousepad opens the second file in a new tad instead of a new window. Thanks
<squeegily> Hey.. fun question, but: how can I get hardware acceleration working in VLC with Intel GMA500?
<squeegily> I want to watch my anime (720p H.264 MKVs) on this laptop (an Acer Aspire One, AO751h)
<squeegily> I already tried enabling VA-API in settings
<squeegily> Yes I know I should be using actually supported hardware but I got this from a friend for free
<squeegily> It's running Xubunntu 14.04
<holstein> squeegily: it doesnt matter why you want it, you just need to check the 3d driver support for linux, and, if you have 3d support, you have 3d
<squeegily> There is no 3D support
<squeegily> I just need 2D support for H.264 decoding
<holstein> squeegily: then, you wont get what you are seeking
<squeegily> According to the Arch Wiki, this card has excellent 2D support for HD H.264 video decoding
<holstein> squeegily: you should be able to play the file, and, you will be getting 2d support
<holstein> squeegily: sure.., try jut playing the content
<squeegily> I tried that. It can't keep up
<holstein> squeegily: 2d means, you *wont* get 3d support
<squeegily> I don't care about 3D support
<holstein> squeegily: right.. its a lot for that device to handle
<squeegily> I don't have any games, even Minecraft
<squeegily> There is literally nothing on here that needs 3D support, and I never mentioned that I need 3D support. I just need to figure out why this 2D 720p H.264 video can't be decoded in read-time.
<holstein> squeegily: sure, but what you are asking about is similar, requiring driver support... intel typically supports linux well, and then are welcome to provide you a 3d driver
<roo79x> hello everyone how are you? I would like to know if there is a way to  get mousepad to run in single instance mode? so if mousepad is open and I  open another file mousepad opens the second file in a new tad instead  of a new window. Thanks
<holstein> squeegily: you meantion you want hardware acceleration
<squeegily> holstein: Why do you bring up 3D at all
<holstein> squeegily: that will require the driver
<holstein> squeegily: if you dont have the driver support, you dont get hardware acceleration, hence, why  you are asking about 2d support.. which, you have, but, its laggy, as i would expect
<squeegily> Is there any way to play 720p video on this?
<holstein> squeegily: nothing about xubuntu/ubuntu/linux is prventing that
<holstein> squeegily: if you dont have "good" driver support, the answer may be no.. or, not up to your quality expectation
<squeegily> I came here for troubleshooting help.. The video is not playing and I suspect it is because this hardware is shit
<squeegily> And because it is not being accelerated
<squeegily> Which is driver issue
<squeegily> Which is OS issue
<holstein> squeegily: thats what i think, as well
<squeegily> Which is why I bring it to the Xubuntu IRC
<holstein> squeegily: i think you dont have the driver support from intel you need.. you were not promised a linux 3d driver
<squeegily> Nor do I want one or have ever asked for one. What I need is H.264 decoding
<holstein> squeegily: there is *nothing* xubuntu is doing to prevent intel from faciliating you playing that content, and having a nice driver.. and, they usually do
<squeegily> This is the bag of fun that is the gma500 though
<holstein> squeegily: you have h.254 decoding.. what you want is "better" performance
<holstein> squeegily: i had one of those chips, and i passed it on ASAP..
<squeegily> What I want is to be 100% sure the GPU is doing it
<squeegily> Because I'm pretty sure that if this chip can play 1080p video, like the Arch Wiki says, it should definitely by able to do this
<squeegily> So I'm suspecting no GPU support
<holstein> squeegily: did you run a supported operating system on the hardware? you should be able to look at the intel site, and see what drivers they provide, likely for windows, and try the content in windows with the driver that intel promises supports the hardware
<holstein> squeegily: no doubt, that content *will* play on something like a raspberry pi.. but the driver support is there for linux
<squeegily> This chip was abandoned by intel
<squeegily> Leaving it in the domain of the OS maintainers as far as I can tell
<holstein> squeegily: they promised support for it for windows, and released a driver for it
<holstein> squeegily: sure, but its not something that linux is allowed to address..
<squeegily> What isn't something that Linux is allowed to address?
<holstein> squeegily: driver support for that hardware.. *all* of linux is completely open, if intel wanted to provide support for it, and address the issue you are having they can
<holstein> linux is not preventing that.. or breaking it.. but, there can be little linux can do to address, or faciliate support.. you just cant force things to work like that
<holstein> though, i realize, since i actually had that chip, and abandonded it myself, i realize that it can be frustrating
<squeegily> I'll try VLC on Windows with this then
<squeegily> If it doesn't play there, I'll just chalk it up to not-enough-powar
<holstein> that would likely work as promised
<holstein> well, as i stated above, we *know* its enough power.. phones, and low powered arm tablets play that content... the pi i mentioned
<holstein> the deal is and was for me, when i had that chip, the driver support
<holstein> i mean, linux is capable of playing that content, devices with lower specs than that are capable of playing that content, and that device is well known to have been not well supported in linux by intel..
<squeegily> So if it plays on Windows, but not on Linux.. who should I go to
<squeegily> I'm about to reboot
<squeegily> If it doesn't work on Windows, I'll give up
<holstein> squeegily: ideally, you would be able to ask intel for a driver that would faciltate the same performance in linux as in windows.. they didnt promise that, though
<squeegily> If it DOES work on Windows, which channel should I complain to
<squeegily> so to speak
<holstein> squeegily: you can ask intel, or the creators of the hardware.. but, there is nothing "broken" to complain about
<squeegily> Fine then. What's the term for video not playing.
<holstein> squeegily: they never promised "wipe windows and run whatever OS you choose and enjoy complete support of all the hardware to its fullest capacity", you know?
<squeegily> Yes
<squeegily> That's what IRC and other support channels are for
<squeegily> To help approach full capacity
<holstein> sure.. but we cant make tyhem give you a driver ;)
<holstein> squeegily: we try, believe me.. we ask.. the upstream linux community asks..
<squeegily> I'm not asking for a driver from Intel. They're a faceless corporation who doesn't give two farts about Linux
<holstein> squeegily: they actually factually support much of the hardware they create in linux
<squeegily> What I am saying is that if it doesn't work on Linux
<squeegily> I need to go to the Linux-specific support channels
<holstein> squeegily: linux is 100% open.. *any* one can support it
<squeegily> Your point?
<holstein> squeegily: intel can support it.. you can.. i can.. any one making hardware can support it.. if they dont, and didnt promise to, they may not, and some, like the chip i had, and you still have, can "fall through the cracks"
<squeegily> I am saying that I wanted to use this laptop for playing the videos. I cannot play the videos on Xubuntu. So I came to the Xubuntu support channel.
<squeegily> Don't waste time blaming Intel; they're useless. What I need is help with this OS
<squeegily> This OS on this chip
<holstein> squeegily: sure, and you *can* play some videos.. but, without proper driver support, you will likely not be happy with the performance
<holstein> squeegily: this OS is not preventing anything from playing there
<squeegily> So long story short: Intel doesn't support Linux, so oh well
<holstein> intel actually does.. and supports linux on most chips..
<squeegily> holstein: but not on this one and who cares about the others
<holstein> squeegily: i do, and it is just a fact, is all
<holstein> i know it can be frustrating.. it was for me with that chip..
<squeegily> Yes, and I'm coming here to get solutions, not to hear about how intel doesn't support it
<holstein> cool.. enjoy your time here, and try #ubuntu since this is a larger driver issue not relating to xubuntu or xfce, you may get "better" support
<holstein> its just unfortunately relevant that there is not a 3d driver for the hardware available..
<squeegily> Relevant?
<holstein> correct.. relevant in that, there just is no driver to do what you are trying to do.. no support for it
<holstein> i know, for me, i just passed that netbook on, and aquired others..
<squeegily> What I'm trying to do has nothing to do with 3D though so I fail to see how it's relevant
<holstein> squeegily: its the GPU driver, thats why its relevant
<squeegily> But 3D is entirely irrelevant here
<squeegily> In every sense
<holstein> hardware acceleratation is what you want..
<squeegily> yes, but not 3d
<holstein> that *requires* the driver..
<squeegily> Just a 2D driver
<holstein> squeegily: you *have* the 2d driver
<squeegily> And it's not decoding like it should
<holstein> squeegily: you are enjoying the 3d driver right now..
<squeegily> How so?
<holstein> squeegily: it doesnt do hardware acceleration like you are trying to do..
<holstein> squeegily: you are enjoying the 2d driver**
<holstein> not the 3d... that was a typ
<squeegily> This chip is specifically listed to be able to decode H.264 video at 1080p
<holstein> typo*
<holstein> squeegily: at intel?
<squeegily> At the Arch Wiki
<squeegily> Which is Linux
<squeegily> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/poulsbo
<holstein> squeegily: sure.. anything relevant there would be relevant here
<squeegily> It's the same gma500 driver
<squeegily> So it is
<holstein> squeegily: and, they list "tricks".. try them
<holstein> squeegily: you are using mplayer?.. you state using vlc.. the guide you link suggests mplayer..
<holstein> specifically https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/poulsbo#Poor_video_performance
<squeegily> But that's not working either
<squeegily> Mplayer lags just as much
<squeegily> Even with 4 threads and frame dropping
<holstein> sure.. i know, as i stated before, when i had that chip, i personally just gave up on it.. these days, when i can get better supported hardware so easily, i dont fuss much
<squeegily> Except I am poor
<squeegily> I have nothing to eat
<squeegily> I spent all my savings on a charging cable
<squeegily> kidding
<holstein> squeegily: sure.. i have several supported machines that i got for free.. but, if you cant eat, why not just watch some lower res videos ;)
<squeegily> Because it's a pain in the azz to recode them when this chip, properly accelADD_PARAMETERS='--quirk-vbemode-restore'Kerating, should play them O
<squeegily> Wow that message messed up
<squeegily> Because it's a pain in the azz to recode them when this chip, with proper acceleration, should play it
<holstein> sure.. and, as we stated, you *dont* have proper acceleration.. that is known. the link you gave states that, i know it from having the chip in the past, and you are experiencing that as well, and the creator of the hardware didnt promise it
<squeegily> We *do* have proper acceleration for 2D H.264 decoding
<holstein> squeegily: sure.. you are trying the svn version of mplayer?
<holstein> and, is https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/xf86-video-modesetting-git/ compatible with the linux kernel you are using? have you tried it?
<holstein> squeegily: there are 6 steps here.. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/poulsbo#Poor_video_performance have you tried them all?
<holstein> i dont know anything about that guide, or documenatation, or what kernels are supported by what it references, so, i cant promise you it will work.. what i *can* promise you is, you will spend a lot of time hassling with this chip and accept some compromise
<holstein> either, spending a lot of time forcing something mediocre to happen with it, compromising a lot of your time, or, compromise your expectations, and play lower resolution video
<JesseDhammu> hello
<JesseDhammu> i have installed teamviewer in my xubuntu 12.4 yesterday ,, and today there were some system updates notifications...
<bazhang> did you follow them
<JesseDhammu> so i updated and upgraded the system .. but after that i am not able to startup.. the boot screen shows "starting Teamviewer daemon starting" and it just hans up there .. it dosent go beyond that screen
<JesseDhammu> how to resolve that issue
<JesseDhammu> cos i have a database installed on that ...
<bazhang> !info teamviewer
<ubottu> Package teamviewer does not exist in utopic
<JesseDhammu> how do i resolve this issue ..?
<bazhang> how was teamviewer installed
<JesseDhammu> i downloaded the package from the official website and just doubleclicked to installed it .. .
<bazhang> sounds like it was caused your issues
<JesseDhammu> see i restarted the sever, now its showing *stopping system V runlevel compatibility [OK]
<JesseDhammu> *starting TeamViewer remote contorl daemon [OK]
<JesseDhammu> and now its just freezed there ..
<JesseDhammu> its not going further ..
<JesseDhammu> plz help
<JesseDhammu> if i boot in recovery mode and run dpkg would it work ..??
<bazhang> remove it?
<JesseDhammu> how do i do that ..?
<roo79x> hello everyone how are you? I would like to know if there is a way to  get mousepad to run in single instance mode? so if mousepad is open and I  open another file mousepad opens the second file in a new tab instead  of a new window.
<roo79x> well this place is a hive of activity???
<cfhowlett> roo79x, ask you ubuntu questions
<roo79x> I did half an hour ago and I'm still waiting, even for an acknowledgement.
<cfhowlett> roo79x, could be that folks are enjoying their xmas holiday (gasp) away from IRC.
<roo79x> but it's ok the friendly people over at #xfce are actually helpful..
<roo79x> cfhowlett: then why bother being on here? (gasp) it's a help channel right? why be on here if they can't be bothered helping
<cfhowlett> roo79x, indeed
 * roo79x note to self "Don't bother trying to get help on #xubuntu... it's full of lurkers
<xubuntu831> Hi all. i have a problem whis suspend mode. My notebook can't show me desktop after exit from suspend mode/
<xubuntu831> can You help me&
<xubuntu831> ?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu831, ask #ubuntu ... more eyes
<xubuntu092> How can i deinstall apps
<oew> open Ubuntu Software Center, search for the application you want to remove, higlight it and click Remove
<xubuntu092> But if it is not  listed?
<wolf1> can u use a terminal xubuntu092 ?
<xubuntu092> what do i have to input to do that? this is my first linux
<brainwash> !uninstall
<ubottu> To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<wolf1> ctrl + alt + t
<xubuntu092> It worked. Thanks
<wolf1> ?
<Eldunar> Hello, i have some problems with xubuntu 14.10. 1) each time when i log in to desktop its colours are mixed ( some parts of wallpaper and font is painted in red/pink) 2nd i can not get play on linux database application. 3rd is that: previously it was fglrx now ubuntu switched it on its own to xorg and do not want to switch again to fglrx.4rd is that i can not update my system via apt-get
<holstein> Eldunar: you mean, xubuntu switched on its own to xorg in stead ot fglrx? but, thats not right either
<Eldunar> yeah i do not know why
<holstein> Eldunar: you are trying to say, you installed the proprietary driver? you you feel that, xubuntu automatically swtiched back to the open one?
<holstein> Eldunar: anyways, i suggest not worrying about "why" what did what, and just see what *is* running, and make whatever you want to happen, happen
<holstein> Eldunar: what driver are you using?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/23238/how-can-i-find-what-video-driver-is-in-use-on-my-system
<Eldunar> i used the propertiary one for a week but when i logged in desktop was mixed and i saw taht xubuntu is using xorg not
<Eldunar> now its xorg
<holstein> !xorg
<ubottu> X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<Eldunar> xserver-xorg-video-ati
<holstein> Eldunar: xorg is *not* the driver.. it would be in use with the propriatary driver..
<holstein> Eldunar: so, use the link i gave, look and see what driver you are using, and share here.. please..
<holstein> !paste | Eldunar
<ubottu> Eldunar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Eldunar> http://pastebin.com/M2WQCDdN
<holstein> Eldunar: so, you *are* using, as you can read there, the radeon driver..
<Eldunar> sorry thats not it
<holstein> Eldunar: now, the question is, why is your screen different colors, and without seeing it, i can tell you a few reasons why it may do that.. bad hardware.. bad GPU card, or monitor.. that can cause that.. you can test that with a live ISO
<holstein> Eldunar: if the screen is "Fine and dandy" in a live iso, then, the problem is with your install somewhere
<Eldunar> http://pastebin.com/80s6c9bV
<Eldunar> after relog its fine. and in windows 7 its also fine
<holstein> Eldunar: so, if its "Fine" in windows, then the hardware is likely just fine.. what do you mean by "after relog"?
<holstein> seems like what you have is dual GPU
<Eldunar> not i have not its PC.
<Eldunar> relog i mean
<Eldunar> log out
<Eldunar> and log in
<Eldunar> without restart
<holstein> Eldunar: sure, what does that mean?
<Eldunar> here is radeon 6850
<holstein> Eldunar: you mean, you boot, and your graphics are "bad"? then, you logout and back in, and they are "fine" ?
<Eldunar> yeah
<holstein> Eldunar: from your link.. description:    Intel Graphics
<holstein> Eldunar: intel is not amd.. ati
<holstein> Eldunar: so, from what i see, you dont need the amd driver..
<Eldunar> whats weird. here is Intel i5 CPU and ati radeon 6850 so I HAVE have ati driver
<holstein> Eldunar: im not saying, you didnt install the driver, what im saying is, you dont have the hardware
<holstein> Eldunar: the link you give states intel graphics, which could mean you have dual GPU.
<holstein> Eldunar: what im trying to determine is, what you did, and why?
<holstein> Eldunar: can you start there? what did you install? and why? and when were the graphics OK? from the live iso? was the graphics fine then? then, you installed, and all was well? then, you added a driver somehow and broke things?
<Eldunar> everything worked fine untill last restart. before i done that i made some projects in blender and i installed PlayonLinux
<holstein> Eldunar: ok.. describe your installation of "playoninux".. did you add a PPA? what exactly did you do?
<Eldunar> thats in software center
<holstein> Eldunar: ok.. so, what are you saying to me, friend?
<holstein> Eldunar: you opened the software center? searched for "playonlinux" ? and what? *exactly*
<Eldunar> i want to say that : PlayonLinux is in software center. i marked it in software center pressed install and voila, no errors, no warnings just new software aeared in menu. But now i have broken apt-get / software center i can not uninstall it or even other software
<Eldunar> is there some way to reinsal or return to previous value apt-get ?
<Eldunar> or sth llike that?
<Eldunar> E:Write error - write (28: No space left on device), E:IO Error saving source cache, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. ( one of errors which gave me software center)
<cfhowlett> Eldunar, you can recreate your software sources ... http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<holstein> Eldunar: how about this, friend.. open a terminal, and run "sudo apt-get update" and share errors.. share the entire output in a pastebin, please
<Eldunar> it stucked : http://pastebin.com/kdykf5CD in place where u see
<holstein> Eldunar: what does "it stucked" mean?
<Eldunar> just nothig. it says that dowloading headers and nothing happened for 15 min
<Eldunar> !!
<Eldunar> ~~
<holstein> Eldunar: friend, please close *everything*... software center, other terminal.. leave *only* this windows open
<holstein> Eldunar: then please open a terminal, right now, and run this command.. "sudo apt-get update" and share the entire output in a pastebin..
<Eldunar> ok
<drc> "E:Write error - write (28: No space left on device)" tells me that his device/drive is full.
<holstein> could be ^ that would cause issue as well
<cfhowlett> could be ... :)
<drc> Eitherway, it's a problem that needs to be solved :)
<holstein> sure.. unless it already has been, or that message is from who knows where
<Eldunar> after recreating sources.list its apear to be fine
<Eldunar> ill check it by relog
<akis> hi all. since yesterday my brand's new laptop HP-14-r107nv with 14.04.1 on it functions keys worked perfectly. F1-F12 worked pressing them simultaneously with FN key and wireless on/off key (f12) nad sound on/off key (f6) and inc/decrease sound (f7&f8) where also worked properly. today f1-f12 work without need to press simultaneously FN key and all other functions are not working. On bios was enabled direct function of f1-f12 (without FN) but x
<akis> ubuntu asked for FN and although i tried to disable it (=fn+f1-f12 needed) nothing changed. any idea on this issue?
<holstein> Eldunar: check it by opening just a terminal, and running "sudo apt-get update"
<holstein> that wont fix a hard drive space issue, if you have one
<HassanCehef> akis, how do the FN keys behave on Windows, if you have windows available on your computer?
<akis> i dont have windows on the machine, only OS is xubuntu.
<HassanCehef> I'd try to enable and disable the option
<HassanCehef> The latest Xubuntu bugs a lot I think :(
<akis> everything was workink perfectly till yersteday.
<holstein> akis: try as another user.. try with the live iso.. try looking for and applying all upgrades.. try booting the older kernel, if you took a kernel update yesterday
<HassanCehef> I have issues with the sound, Chromium crashes at startup, and i had to reinstall everything because I had an issue with FF : it would be so slow, slowing the whole machine.
<holstein> !bug | HassanCehef
<ubottu> HassanCehef: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<akis> my system is update. i didnt took any new kernel yesterday.
<holstein> HassanCehef: i would look at my GPU drivers for the ff slowness, but without details i can only guess..
<holstein> akis: but, you are implying that yesterday, something changed.. what changed?
<HassanCehef> holstein, actually I think it was a hard drive issue.
<HassanCehef> but sure I also have issues with my GPU. Dual gpu intel-ati
<holstein> HassanCehef: cool.. then, if it is, lets not FUDD about xubuntu bugs.. file, and help us make it the best it can be
<HassanCehef> I never managed to use fglrx :D
<HassanCehef> well, the Chromium & pulseaudio issues, I have them since 14.04 and on a fresh install.
<HassanCehef> But i'll definitely send sth for pulseaudio :)
<akis> holstein: these are the latest updates http://pbrd.co/1H2K0Sl
<xangua> did you try to reset keyboard shorcuts configuration?
<akis> xangua: n. i just gave some new shortcuts after i read an advise on net and i made sound on/off/dec/increase to be working. but later worked without any shortcuts! and still wifi on/off doesnt work and i dont any command to arrange a shortcut.
<akis> why although fn function was disabled through bios xubuntu earlier asked for fn to be f1-f12 functioned and now doesnt asked any more (and that is the reason i think dont the other functions on/off etc work) and although i enable the function of fn through bios to be working with f1-f12 xubuntu doesnt accept it?
<akis>  why although fn function was disabled through bios xubuntu earlier asked for fn to be f1-f12 functioned and now doesnt asked any more (and that is the reason i think dont the other functions on/off etc work) and although i enable the function of fn through bios to be working with f1-f12 xubuntu doesnt accept it?
<CoreSaint> this is crazy with the services in ubuntu
<CoreSaint> there is so much mixing and matching it is insane
<CoreSaint> is there a manual that describes how to manage the system but not through gui's
<brainwash> what do you want to manage exactly?
<CoreSaint> i want to know exactly what services are set to start at boot and how to disable the ones i dont want.... it seems like there are two init systems melted together
<CoreSaint> one being dead project "upstart"
<brainwash> CoreSaint: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<CoreSaint> brainwash, thank you...
<brainwash> not really a xubuntu specific question
<brainwash>  / problem
<brainwash> also, you could disable a service by removing the according package
<CoreSaint> sure but you don't always want to remove the package, although i am not sure why almost every distro by default is running avahi
<CoreSaint> it is really usless service for most people
<CoreSaint> useless*
<brainwash> you can set up a minimal installation and then only install the software you really want/need
<brainwash> so, do you have any xubuntu specific questions?
<CoreSaint> i don't think i have one at the moment... i am just trying to get the feel for distro overall, just looking for a home for my main Desktop... i do like it overall, i guess i just need to learn to do thing differently then in others distros
<CoreSaint> i am also tempted to try out Mint as everyone seem to like it so much
<CoreSaint> i've been running Debian Jessie for a past few weeks, and i really liked it...
<bjorn_> hi, is there a keyboard shortcut to lock the screen?
<bjorn_> reason for asking is that i cant lock the screen from the "menu" (padlock) and don't understand why
<Wlsonjl3> i have a .msi file for a game i want to play, is there a way to run it in xubuntu?
<knome> Wlsonjl3, depends on the game
<Wlsonjl3> pokemon uraniun
<Wlsonjl3> uranium*
<knome> doesn't look like that
<Wlsonjl3> i can't then?
<Wlsonjl3> is there a way to run it at all?
<knome> that's what i said
<knome> you can try with wine, but the developers don't promise that it works
<Wlsonjl3> how do i do that?
<knome> !wine | Wlsonjl3
<ubottu> Wlsonjl3: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Wlsonjl3> oh okay, thank you Knome
<knome> good luck
#xubuntu 2014-12-27
<xubuntu123> When i installed xubuntu i encrypted my ssd and now im trying to install windows 8.1 OS and its saying i have no free space on my drive but it should be empty. Is this because its encrypted? If so how do i fix this problem?
<delt> Hello
<delt> Someone care to test a mac/osx like xfce theme? A user has been having problems with it, but we couldn't figure out what is wrong.....
<xubuntu123> When i installed xubuntu i encrypted my ssd and now im trying to install windows 8.1 OS and its saying i have no free space on my drive but it should be empty. Is this because its encrypted? If so how do i fix this problem?
<delt> It's actually just a modified version of Greybird, with osx titlebar buttons and a thicker lower-window border. Any screenshots of this on your system would be VERY appreciated ---> www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/greybird-mac.tar.gz
<delt> uh.... i mean http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/greybird-mac.tar.gz
<delt> untar to your /usr/share/themes, select in the window manager control panel, and take a screenshot :D :D
<delt> here's my screenshot ---> http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/greybird-mac.png
<kasad> aloha
<kasad> so, doing favour to a friend, who needs old machine "renewed" and adapted so his mother can follor something online
<kasad> they have 200 gig ntfs data partition
<kasad> I have 55 gig free
<kasad> what partition scheme do you recommend for xubuntu for those 55 gig
<kasad>  double the ram for /swap and rest /
<kasad> is that ok?
<kasad> and should I use ext4 for /
<kasad> also should I maybe separate /home to diff partition?
<wolf1> i would recommend a separate /home partition kasad  and i would use ext4
<bazhang> ext4 is really de rigeur for /
<bazhang> perhaps you were thinking of /boot
<kasad> de rigeur?
<kasad> so separate /boot / and /home
<bazhang> de rigeur = a must
<bazhang>  /boot is optional, but better not to use btrfs for that
<delt> kasad: for swap, at least the amount of ram you have, maybe more depending what you want to do.
<delt> kasad: and yeah, a small primary partition for /boot, otherwise your system won't be able to boot on some motherboard/bios setups.... 1 or 2 GB should be enough for /boot
<delt> the rest you can simply leave for / ....unless you have some fancy configuration with several hard disks or something
<delt> if you want to install across, say 2 harddisks/partitions, personally i'd put the smaller one as / and the larger one as /home
<xubuntu38w> Hello I am having trouble with Youtube displaying buttons while watching a video here is what it looks like http://s18.postimg.org/ubwi7clvd/Screenshot_12272014_02_29_39_AM.png
<xubuntu38w> anyone?
<sunsetjessie> I need wallpaper help.  How do I changwe the wallpaper?  when I try to change to my own image the files are disabled.
<brainwash> sunsetjessie: can you please rephrase your question? what do you try exactly? which files are disabled?
<brainwash> maybe even upload a screenshot
<sunsetjessie> I can change the background to one of the default files. but, if I change folders to say the download folder where I have some images downloaded the jpg files are disabled.
<brainwash> sunsetjessie: how are they disabled?
<brainwash> did you test different image types?
<brainwash> an alternative approach would be to right click on the file in the file manager and set it as wallpaper
<sunsetjessie> llet me try that
<brainwash> your problem does seem to be a common one. I've only heard about missing preview pictures in the desktop settings window
<sunsetjessie> the right click idea worked, thanks Brainwash
<brainwash> great :)
<fox9hound__> hola
<knome> hello
<xubuntu72w> What do I do now????
<xubuntu72w> Can anyone help with installing Skype. I am completely new to Xubuntu and will need step by step instruction and I mean baby steps at that???
<SkippersBoss> xubuntu72w:    MS has provided a nice .deb file which the software centre can work with
<kasad> which virtual box version do zou recommend for xubuntu 64 bit (LTS)
<kasad> you*
<kasad> diff keyboard layout not my machine, cant get used
<GridCube> kasad, the one in the repos
<kasad> aight thanks
<xubuntu415> hey, any1 that can help me with trouble with windows 8 after installing xubuntu ?
<xubuntu415> useto have dos partition and windows 8
<xubuntu415> after installing xubuntu cant get grub menu nor option to boot windows
<xubuntu415> so been running xubuntu from usb keyand used gparted to delete dos partition
<xubuntu415> inside windows i already had resize hdd for xubuntu installation, so then after restatrting xubuntuvia usb, i changed sda5 to ntfs /windows
<xubuntu415> im now retryng to install boot to windows in hope it will show grub menu and option to boot from windows to xubuntu
<xubuntu415> any1 there with knowledge to help me withthis situation
<xubuntu415> ???
#xubuntu 2014-12-28
<jimmyd> whats is the open topic chanal again I just got e verything running in utopic unicorn and though i had too search around  its allworking fine
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<holstein> jimmyd: is that what you mean?
<jimmyd> yes
<cq-aux> hey guys, I'm on trusty, just had an update, got two battery monitors now
<wlxmhls> hello! xubuntu 14.10 turns blank after 10 min while watching flash video. how can i disable blank while playing it?
<wlxmhls> help!
<cfhowlett_> !help | wlxmhls
<ubottu> wlxmhls: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Rafal_Shellmaste> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daychilde> Good morning. I come here in a panic because I appear to have lost the partition xubuntu is installed on. Booted, got grub rescue. Googled, did ls and tried to find boot on each of the three, but got unknown file system. Now Im booted to a livecd (which goes extremely slow on this old computer) and I see the ntfs partition on the hard drive, but not the xubuntu one. Started Gparted and it has been searching for about 15 minutes, s
<daychilde> 3 showing ni grub rescue were (hd0), (hd0,msdos2) and ...msdos1
<daychilde> gparted is ";searching /dev/sda partitions"
<daychilde> sorry for typing, on a tiny bluetooth keyboard on my kindle. heh
<daychilde> I'm not a bad Windows dude historically, but I'm rather a Linux newbie. Been using xubuntu for my OS for about a year now, learning slowly.
<daychilde> Aww, everyone's asleep on a Sunday morning. lol
<daychilde> Up to 20 minutes on gparted searching. How long before I should give up? lol
<nanogeek> daychile are you using the CLI?
<nanogeek> daychilde are you using the CLI?
<daychilde> At the moment, booted into livecd
<daychilde> with gparted now at 25min searching. heh
<nanogeek> this means that you can boot with your ubuntu?
<nanogeek> this means that you can't boot with your ubuntu?
<nanogeek> sorry
<daychilde> No worries, sorry to be verbose. Right, booting computer without livecd, it boots to grub rescue, and all three listed partitions say unknown file system
<daychilde> if you specifically mean ubuntu as opposed to xubuntu, don'lt have one, but can make one
<daychilde> I know they're using NTFS because I was dual-booting windows
<nanogeek> daychilde have a look here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc_y7OYzXtQ
<daychilde> Had found something similar, though they said to set boot to whichever one /boot existed on, which was none of my three. If I try each one, will I harm anything? If not, I'll give it a go :)
<daychilde> What I'd found said to do "ls", which returned the three results I mentioned above. Then it said to do, e.g. "ls (hd0)/boot" to find which one had boot, but each on returned unknown file system for me, so I stopped...
<daychilde> Just did more googling and found the "set" command, which reveals that cmdpath=(hd0), prefix=(hd0)/boot/grub, root=hd0
<daychilde> So I just ran: set boot=(hd0)
<daychilde> then ran: insmod normal
<daychilde> which returned: error: unknown filesystem
<daychilde> running set again shows that boot is now = to (hd0)
<daychilde> rebooting returns me to grub rescue
<daychilde> So to be clear: boot entry was missing, but now set again, and prefix indicated which of the three partitions to use, I assume.... although still unknown file system (which is known to be ntfs)
<brainwash> daychilde: how is this a xubuntu problem? maybe try #grub and/or ##windows
<daychilde> Because I'm a newbie and I don't know what's related to what. It'ls not a Windows problem for sure, I haven't booted into Windows for months. But I'll give #grub a go, thanks
<brainwash> xubuntu issues are mainly specific to the actual desktop environment
<brainwash> maybe you could also ask in #ubuntu
<daychilde> ok, thank you
<brainwash> :)
<xubuntu843> hello
<xubuntu51i> gateway error 55500
<xubuntu51i> Comment allez-vous ?
<Chromtrast> I'm french.
<knome> !fr | Chromtrast
<ubottu> Chromtrast: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Chromtrast> It's not problem.
<Chromtrast> ubottu > Do you speak french ? :o:
<ubottu> Chromtrast: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Chromtrast> Oki.
<knome> then please explain where you have that error
<Chromtrast> knome > It's just when i am online but It's resolved
<knome> ok
<_littleb> hi people, I have a problem with transfering files to my htc. I get VERY slow rates and thunar gets very laggy. Any idea y?
<Chromtrast> !en Chromtrast
<Chromtrast> !fr Chromtrast
<Chromtrast> Reuh.
<daychilde> About to reinstall xubuntu from livecd. Previously had trouble with boot partition being too small, so I was thinking of creating the partitions myself, but I'm a newbie and reading online I'm not sure what to do. Anyone have time to advice me what partitions to create, perchance?
<xangua> I just make a root and a home partition
<daychilde> so... say... a gig for root... ext4?, then the rest for /home also ext4?
<daychilde> or actually.... /home should be not that large, and... I know I sound dumb, but just new... root should have a decent amount of space....
<Chromtrast> I like Xubuntu on VirtualBox. :)
<kasad> aloha
<kasad> I suddenly seem to have free 100GB partition (friend's setup, some reqs changed) that was ntfs, which I would like to format to ext4 and mount as /home
<kasad> do I just format it, mount it somewhere as say tmphome, rsync with home, edit fstab and reboot
<kasad> considering that homedir is encrypted, does that have anything to do with it
<kasad> so guys, any tips on moving encrypted home dir to new partition
<flux242> kasad: disable encryption, rsync, enable encryption
<kasad> flux242: can you point me how to disable encryption (first time I ever used it)
<kasad> I don't care if I lose it tbh
<kasad> or is it readily available (alt tabbing and googling)
<flux242> you better google for the precise description of doing that. I'm sure google knows
<kasad> oh, basically just copy it
<kasad> and encryption is gone
<kasad> (from another user preferably)
<xubuntu12o> hello any one ca i install Xubuntu in my server linux ? withaut additional hardware ?
<xubuntu12o> can Xubuntu install on my VPS (OpneVZ) ?
<kasad> guys help me out here
<kasad> last thing I did was: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<kasad> LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<kasad> and rebooted
<kasad> and now I get login prompt, I enter correct pass, then i get 1 sec like it's loading then  1-2 sec of black screen and back to login prompt
<kasad> (other accounts login fine)
<kasad> where do I start to look for fubar
<holstein> kasad: your xfce session
<holstein> kasad: the one for the "account" that is failing, which, i assume means one specific user
<kasad>   holstein:  thanks, fixed it, was root user
<holstein> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<holstein> kasad: you shouldnt have a root user.. and should consider leaving it stock.. with sudo
<kasad>   yeah dunno what i was thinking
<kasad> thing is
<kasad> I made horrible mistake, I am doing this as a favour to friend
<kasad> (and his mom, it's a little off topic story, he's great guy, I owe him much, always helping everyone, and he is currently being targeted politically in media because he is on the shortlist for becoming basically 2nd man in police in my country
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kasad> so corrupt politicians are now smearing his name in the media, he even got arrested for one morning)
<kasad> and his mom is worried sick, so he asked me to fix one secure machine for him and for his mom to use as well
<kasad> so stupidly I enabled encrypt home dir when I was installing xubuntu
<kasad> (i said a little OT, it's a bit related)
<holstein> kasad: reagardless, none of that matters.. security is a balance between convenience and safety
<kasad> yeah, and now, he agreed that we kill his old winxp install on which his mom is used
<kasad> and I virtualized it
<kasad> and now I got 100 GB partition that I would like to mount as /home
<kasad> but as you can guess, encrypted home dir is obstacle
<kasad> I found like 5-6 guides, every single one is different
<kasad> and I know that swap is also encrypted, so I dunno what to expect, and I spent like last 15 hours configuring everything, everything is ready, VM is finally working (after he agreed to let me virtualize XP)
<kasad> and now I don't know what to do :S
<kasad> I mean, i configured everything, from tons of software, their cloud storage accounts, chromium/chrome/firefox extensions
<kasad> every single thing
<kasad> and now I risk losing everything :S
<holstein> kasad: well, you lose everything, since all hard drives fail..
<kasad> so holstein if you have some tip how to disable encryption of home dir I would be most grateful, he is waiting for machine (actually his mom is) I've been doing this whole day (and good part of the night before)
<kasad> why oh why did I enable homedir encryption
<drc> kasad: If security is the most important factor (as it sounds), I'd cut my losses, start all over and do it correctly.  Otherwise you run the chance of leaving a big hole you don't know about.
<holstein> yes.. i agree with drc .. reinstall, start fresh properly..
<holstein> kasad: you need to think about what encryption does, and if you even need it
<holstein> kasad: encryption, for example, doesnt do anything when the user is logged in, the partition or drive is open and in use, and the the user is compromised
<drc> The only thing that would cause me to encrypt would be a really good chance that someone I didn't want would have physical access to the computer itself.
<drc> Plus what holstein said^
<kasad> yeap, so no point in encryption, I didn't reasearch, I mean I know for that option for like years, never tried it
<kasad> and he absolutely doesn't need it
<drc> Live and learn, especially the last :)
<kasad> because I will provide him with a vpn, since we don't hide anything from the world
<kasad> sec coffee
<holstein> kasad: what a VPN do?
<holstein> kasad: you are trusting your VPN server.. the copper where you are and where the VPN is.
<holstein> kasad: you really need to research *all* of these tools, and understand the actual risk
<holstein> kasad: setup these things, and try and break them.. see what you are trusting, and how.. and why.. what do you own? and who can "touch" the path or the connection
<holstein> kasad: you can /join a security channel for more information, but, the best take away for you is.. trust no one.. and nothing
<holstein> kasad: anytime you have a sentence that goes "im afraid.." address that fear, and remove it
<holstein> kasad: it may be, your "friend" cant use the internet, and shouldnt.. and shouldnt be online at all
<kasad> well, he is only lets say "informately" surfing
<kasad> his mother is worried sick and is following every news article, his FB support page etc etc
<kasad> other means of posting content
<kasad> I mean aside the interviews and what newspapers/tv usually spew
<holstein> kasad: none of that negates any of the facts
<holstein> kasad: if *anyone* is online, they are exposed
<kasad> I completely agree with you
<holstein> kasad: the only sure way to be "safe" online is to get offline.. that being said, there are steps you can take, and tools you can use. but, you have to research them
<kasad> but thing is, I can't devote myself 24/7, tomorrow afternoon, I am traveling with fiancee to capitol, for important medical exam
<holstein> kasad: sure.. so, you quote a rate, and leave the job as you can do it..
<kasad> no, this is all his friends, we do everything to support him
<kasad> you can give fb like if you want, at fb page is called "pravda za zorana brdjanina" (means justice for Zoran Brdjanin)
<kasad> completely voluntary, his friends, people whose life he touched in some way, because he is really awesome guy, always helping, always with a smile, always trying to do good
<holstein> kasad: you get what you pay for.. make no guarantees, state the risks..
<kasad> I am actually music producer, kinda retired, I can write some code, just due to sheer volume of years spent using the computers
<kasad> so my knowledge is next to none compared to you guys, never did any of this professionally, I mean I did some small things, but I am faaar from expert on the subject, and this being specific surrounding, we don't have the people who can do things that are required to be as safe as possible
<holstein> kasad: the facts are searchable
<holstein> kasad: you research each step...
<holstein> kasad: safe as possible is *not* the goal.. safe as needed is
<holstein> kasad: as i stated, and you can see no one disagrees, and you wont search and find one that disagrees, safe as possible is to get offline
<holstein> kasad: other than that, if all the man wants is to search the internet, give him a live cd.. tails, and dont save *anything* ever.. take the hard drive out of the computer
<holstein> use something like lastpass.. research 2 factor authentication.. dont trust it either.. etc
<kasad> how? I am like most tech savvy person from the crew, and he needs to read news (this isn't meant for posting content), and his mother is worried sick
<kasad> yeah that was the plan for her account
<holstein> kasad: sure.. address the worry with education
<holstein> kasad: you need to thin this out, and address the issues and the people one at a time.. stop trying to please everyone completely.. sometimes "no" *is* the answer
<kasad>  ramen
<kasad> oh well 25 min till backup is complete
<kasad> then I try to mount free partition as /home, if it dies, another night w/o sleep, have to, tomorrow we (me and fiancee) are traveling to hospital, and will be absent for three days
<kasad> and I need to return him laptop till then
<holstein> kasad: you seem to be assuming encrypting the home partition makes him safer online
<holstein> kasad: it doesnt
<holstein> kasad: the "best" would be, as i stated, remove the hard drive.. dont let him save *anything* ever.. and use tails.. its made for that
<kasad> i know, I don't assume, it was stupid mistake when I was installing, then I read about it and figured it is pointless
<kasad> but this is not the box for posting content anyway, just reading news sites that are public
<drc> +1  Live DVD, no hdd...start over when you get back and have time to research what you really want/need.
<holstein> https://tails.boum.org/
<holstein> kasad: its not a "stupid mistake".. its an assumption.. its the wrong tool for the job
<kasad> it is stupid tho, because it offers no benefit and now it made me waste hours and hours trying to figure how to mount new /home partition
<drc> And from it sounds like, Tails was/is the <right> tool for you/him/her.
<kasad> reading up now
<kasad> I was thinking of something like that for posting
<kasad> I am not admin of fb page, it is some women, wife of another policeman, she is refusing any suggestions, so we are kinda losing momentum, so google+ page needs to be up asap
<holstein> kasad: fb is also not the right tool
<kasad> I should have all the content ready when I am back, and I was thinking of using tor and/or vpn for posting
<kasad> well, I have nothing to do with it, it was the outraged people
<kasad> who started the page
<holstein> kasad: sure, so you say "you are causing a security issue with that tool, and i cant help you with that"
<holstein> kasad: "no" *is* the answer, sometimes.. as i said
<kasad> neither him or me have no control over fb page
<kasad> it's completely fan driven
<holstein> kasad: then, its nothing you have to touch, at all ..ever
<kasad> which is good in it's own way
<holstein> kasad: and, its irrelevant
<drc> then don't use it (the fb page)
<kasad> only if (she) didn't started slacking last couple days
<kasad> we don't, never posted anything there, still gathered over 1500 likes in 2 days with 0$ spent, which is considering that over the year (when it's not summer season) there are like 5000-10000 people in the city is awesome
<kasad> but then she stopped posting, and he needs any media attention he can get
<holstein> kasad: mom? who is worried?
<kasad> his mom, wife mostly, they read, and they can read, as long as him, or me don't touch anything there
<holstein> kasad: that is a case for education..
<kasad> forget about it
<kasad> this is montenegro
<holstein> kasad: its *you* who cant forget about it.. you are asking, and discussion security..
<holstein> disscussing*
<kasad> we are like 30 years behind the world, and people like his mom, or my mom are barely able to open fb and it won't change soon
<holstein> kasad: then, they shouldnt be using the tools.. period.. you know this
<kasad> well I have pretty good idea (still need more research) what to do when we need to post content (or email it to certain reporters)
<holstein> kasad: anyways. this is *way* offtopic, and im happy to discuss in the #xubuntu-offtopic channel..
<kasad> let's move there
<kasad> and right now I am not that worried about security, I am more worried about mounting this stupid partition and somehow disabling homedir encryption to be honest
<holstein> just backup, as you should regardless, and reinsatll
<kasad> 9 mins remaining
<kasad> you think all guides to disable homedir encryption are flukes?
<kasad> everyone suggests slightly different thing
<kasad> I was thinking simply format the newly available partition as ext4, mount is temporary somewhere, rsync, edit fstab, reboot and profit
<holstein> kasad: i didnt say that.. im saying, i think i would spend more time fiddling with that, and i can just resinsatll and do it properly in minutes
<kasad> but configuring all software, extensions, (i put 3 different browsers because I am unsure which she will prefer), set everything I could think of to make her transition to linux smoother because she really isn't tech savvy
<kasad> I can't do that in minutes, it takes hours
<kasad> for me at least
<holstein> you need those backed up regardless
<holstein> that hard drive is going to fail.. back up the configs for everything
<kasad> yeah, I have everything backed up, just that I had to convert vmware machine for virtualbox
<kasad> and now that it's set up, that backup is eating most of the time, rest is backed up already
<holstein> kasad: if you have "everything" backed up, then, it doesnt take hours to put the configs back in place
<kasad> it takes almost 2 hours to copy his vm (old laptop, no gigabit network connection)
<holstein> why do it over a network, at all.. that is also a security issue ;)
<kasad> well, it's not _that_ hardcore :), as I said we are like 30 years lagging behind the world
<holstein> then, you accept the compromise
<kasad> he is the only cop in the country (who btw passed all positions in his career, from apprentice, to station chief) with FBI training (invited by US gvmt, and completed training with honors)
<kasad> he was basically picked for fighting against corruption
<kasad> and now the "machine" is sticking it to him, smearing his public image, and he is 100% clean and honest.
<kasad> can you imagine this, he is being charged with corruption, for something he had to do upon insisting of high ranking gvmt official in the city he was chief of police, which was, prolong working visa for 7 physical workers who were finishing daycare center for persons with disability...
<kasad> as someone in the news commented (since that official was highest ranking member of ruling political party in the city), what would happen if he refused? (we are aware that whole thing was a setup)
<kasad> backup complete
<kasad> now to decide upon one of 4634643 methods I found and hope for the best. (any tips welcome)
<kasad> (btw tails rocks)
<kasad> as far as I read which isn't much
<holstein> kasad: there are many tips.. you just have to research, and try.. there is no one single answer, or tool.. or way to accomplish this
<kasad> holstein: how this looks to you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#How_to_Remove_an_Encrypted_Private_Directory_Setup
<holstein> kasad: as i said, for me, personally, i feel i can do it, both quicker, and more reliably, by reinstalling and building what i want from scratch.. but, it really doesnt matter how it looks to me
#xubuntu 2015-12-21
<ronin> "processing was halted because there were too many errors " ..searching for obsolete software
<ronin> sounds promising, my update from 12.04->14.04
<harpreet> hello
<harpreet> i am having a problem with my wireless keyboard
<harpreet> problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2306815
<toskanosu> I want to know that how to save my display setting of multi monitors.
<toskanosu> I have to set display setting, after every reboot.
<toskanosu> Ubuntu 15.10 MATE and Linux Mint 17.3 MATE have a function to save it. Linux Mint 17.2 Xfce can auto save.
<toskanosu> My panel on dektop will be disappeared after every reboot on Xubuntu 15.10.
<toskanosu> Help me, please.
<bazhang> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<toskanosu> Than you ubottu, but I want to know that how to save my display setting of multi monitors.
<GridCube> toskanosu: install arandr, set your screens however you want, save a script from it, its a sh with a xrandr command, add that script to the autorun settings
<Network2501> mmm now i want tonkotsu
<toskanosu> Thank you GridCube, i will try it.
<q598643> Mir or xorg in Xubuntu? "April 2016  Pending GPU driver availability and achieving Unity8 feature parity, enable Unity8-Mir as a potential default desktop configuration. " https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec?action=show&redirect=MirSpec
<knome> q598643, xorg for now
<q598643> I know. Mir will be in Xubuntu?
<pragomer_1> how to set/enable auto lock screen after e.g. 5 minutes in xubuntu 15.10 ?
<q598643> I use VirtualBox. In virtualbox Wayland does not work and most likely won't work Mir. On a real computer is preferable to Mir, if this is not an ancient PC
<q598643> Xubuntu Guest
<knome> q598643, if the xubuntu team thinks it's the best technical choice, then yes
<knome> q598643, but not for 16.04 at least.
<q598643> vrtualbox + Xubuntu + Wailand= start Xubuntu and black screen
<q598643> Wayland
<q598643> Almost nobody in Linux distributives not uses Wayland instead of Xorg default. Looks like Mir will only use Ubuntu
<xubuntu31w> .
<linuxr> hello, how can I find out more about why my Xorg crashed, using a "_usr_bin_Xorg.0.crash" file? thanks
<q563452> Xfce supports Wayland?
<q563452> or only Gnome?
<q563452> kde?
<genii> I think KDE for now
<nvt_> is it generally fine / safe to copy files from linux to NTFS and back?
<nvt_> 15.04 looks amazing
<q563452> 15.10
<q563452> Real PC. Does not work standby mode. If i press exit in standby mode is activated after 1 second, the disc stop on 1 sec, HDD does not have time to stop within one secondand then again start PC. The APU A4-4020, A55BM-E, HDD SATA2
<q563452> with Windows standby mode works
<makem> anybody got any experience with rygel?
<makem> it does not seem to play mpg when installed on xubuntu
#xubuntu 2015-12-22
<xubuntu95w> Hello, does anyone know the best method to use a windows-orientated program under xubuntu?
<xubuntu95w> Is Wine the best, or is there another, better possibility?
<xubuntu95w> I mostly (about 99%) work with Xubuntu 14.04 LTS, but there are 1 or 2 programs which I use, which are only there under Windows.
<Meerkat> xubuntu95w, what kind of programs? You may be able to run them better in a virtual machine. I do that for Hammer and some other applications.
<q3575634> No have vpn L2TP (no encryption). My provider use vpn l2tp  or a small number of pptp users pptp. pptp not works normaly internet speed only 2000 kbits. But new users only L2tp In my country I think it will be more than one hundred thousand connected to that ISP. Provider gradually translate users on PPPOE but the full transition will take I think at least 5 years if not more
<q3575634> pptp/L2TP not works normaly internet speed only 2000 kbits on Linux, Windows - ok
<q3575634> No have vpn L2TP (no encryption). My provider use vpn l2tp  or a small number of pptp users pptp. pptp not works normaly internet speed only 2000 kbits. But new users only L2tp. In my country I think it will be more than one hundred thousand users. Provider gradually translate users on PPPOE but the full transition will take I think at least 5 years if not more
<q3575634> i not use router
<q3575634>   There are only two options: to have a router or VirtualBox/vmvare Player on Windows.
<q3575634> This disease is almost all Linux. Not working properly PPTP/L2TP. How are things going with the server version. There is support by default, l2tp on the server version of Ubuntu without configuring through command and additional installation of packages l2tp?
<xubuntu37w> Hi !  I have a quick question...   How to report a bug in Xubuntu 14.04 LTS??
<q3575634> bug or not bug How to use vpn L2tp?
<xubuntu822> trying to get a live usb for gparted to reduce my dir - maybe that is THE only way to avoid long waits...just don't know yet
<bazhang> get the gparted iso then
<bazhang> 60mb at last check
<bazhang> gparted.sourceforge.net should have it
<xubuntu822> Thanks - newbie here...Had to reinstall after I tore up tables or such - I was booting off usb Ubuntu then openning up gparted - prob not the procedure but I gave it a shot...then lost all - Rebooting and re-installing now so I can make the live usb gparted... thanks for the info - this is my first awareness of on-line presence - awesome!
<xubuntu822> I assume Ill need an installer of sorts... thx for the heads up on 60mb partition size!
<xubuntu822> thanks bazhang!
<bazhang> np
<xubuntu822> my goal is to install versions of windows in their own partition...or maybe I should keep the remaining space for the various virtual drives... or not...
<simon> when I plug my usb, in dmesg I see "[   42.185119] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk", but I can't see it in file manager
<simon235> Hi, when installing from usb, I don't see my ssd. I've followed this guide: http://superuser.com/questions/863073/ubuntu-14-04-doesnt-see-my-ssd-drive/863086#863086 , but I got this error: "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.". Then I've followed this guide: http://askubuntu.com/questions/207663/cannot-update-grub-with-paramters-on-live-usb/333011 , but still got the same error. Someone knows how to fi
#xubuntu 2015-12-23
<pjotter> Hi people
<robotics> pjotter, hi
<pjotter> Has anyone noticed lagging vertical scrolling in mousepad lately?
<pjotter> Hi robotics
<robotics> pjotter, hi pjotter
<pjotter> By lagging I mean, it scrolls very slow or 'heavy'. It kind of drags behind the mousepointer.
<robotics> i haven't
<pjotter> It started after recent updates. Suddenly mousepad scrolling behaves odd.
<pjotter> I tried installing gedit. It too has the lagging scrolling. Other apps such as firefox are fine.
<robotics> it's strange
<pjotter> Not sure what caused it. I have a somewhat strange setup here. 14.0.4.3 with an upgrade to xfce 4.12
<knome> pjotter, does it happen without the PPA?
<pjotter> knome. I don;t know. I haven't tested it yet. I could try to revert back to 4.10 and see if that helps
<pjotter> Ok, here goes... :)
<pjotter> I will probably have to reboot.
<Unit193> IMHO, if you want to update to 4.12 you should maybe use 15.10.  Also, no reboot would be required, just log out and back in.
<pjotter> brb
<pjotter> Hi there. Back again. 4.12 removed. Back on 4.10 again. Lagging is gone :D
<knome> there we go
<pjotter> Alright. Enough fiddling for tonight. I really must get some sleep.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Sweet dreams, pjotter.
<pjotter> Thanks JohnnyComeL8ly. Thanks for the help everyone!
<Unit193> knome: I know GTK3 has 'smooth scrolling', and mousepad went from 2 to 3 over that time, but didn't GTK3 introduce smooth scrolling more recently?
<knome> i have no idea - i'm on 15.10 and i don't see the "lagging" effect
<knome> but if i've had it, and there is any way to have disabled that, there's a chance that i did it...
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> having a weird problem and would appreciate a little help if possible
<glitchd> been searching and searching but have found no answer
<glitchd> so randomly, my wm or dm, not sure which one, will switch and i will be left with huge icons and everything is misplaced
<xubuntu09w> is 15.10 systemd by default
<Unit193> Yep.
<xubuntu09w> thanks
<xubuntu36d> Hello
<xubuntu36d> this is my first time here
<xubuntu36d> can i ask questions here?
<well_laid_lawn> wasn't that a question ?
<Zeioth> hi, I'm experiencing a boot problem in Xubuntu 15.10: I can see the login screen but my mouse and keyboard are disabled, and after about 10 seconds, the image freezes
<Zeioth> there's any precedent of this error?
<Zeioth> this is after a fresh install
<xubuntu63i> quick pls help
<trixtator> Good evening!
<Voyage> I cannot install skype; can anyone have a look? http://pastie.org/10649481#1,3,24,133,227,238-239
<genii> Voyage: I'm already trying to assist you in #kubuntu
<Voyage> yes; this message is old and was sent before you tried to help (thanks)
<custom> Linux is too hard to use im going back to windows
<flocculant> okey doke
<flocculant> it can often be best for some people
<Slumlord_> it is a big learning curve, but you won't be sorry
<Slumlord_> once you turn make the corner
<Slumlord_> you should try compiling all the software yourself by hand that you want to install
<Slumlord_> play with a command prompt for awhile
<Slumlord_> learn some commands
<flocculant> Slumlord_: long gone
<Slumlord_> i suppose
<flocculant> oh - not been back here for a bit - didn't see the time stamp by you :)
<flocculant> probably not at that point :)
<Slumlord_> yeah i just come and go
<Slumlord_> i love xubuntu it's probably my favorite os
<Slumlord_> i have it on my laptop and man does the os fly
<the_rooter> hello everyone
<the_rooter> need some help on xubuntu 5.10
<flocculant> hi :)
<the_rooter> sorry about the wrong area flocculant
<flocculant> we'll all assume 15.10 :)
<the_rooter> sorry it been a long day yes. 15.10
<flocculant> the_rooter: no problem - you can hang there still - you might wake people up :D
<the_rooter> its ok
<flocculant> the_rooter: anyway - best thing is to just ask the question in one line as best you can :)
#xubuntu 2015-12-24
<the_rooter> i went to the xubuntu website and read about some issues that the 15.10 and i want to format my usb sticks so i can make a new usb flash for xubuntu lts, but it keeps crashing and at the site said there is another method and i cant figure it out for the life of me on how to do this
<pleia2> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pleia2> that goes over a couple methods
<the_rooter> i read them both through twice and i understand how to make the usb flash drive. I first format my usb stick with the disk program and then i use unetbootin to make the flash install. I try to keep an up to date usb flash drive for lts and one for the most current. its just dont understand the other method
<flocculant> the_rooter: disk program?  what one>
<the_rooter> its just called disks
<flocculant> ok
<the_rooter> i use that to format my usb drive and it doesnt go through it fails
<flocculant> the_rooter: I use that all the time
<flocculant> 2 ticks
<flocculant> the_rooter: so make sure you have the right drive highlighted < IMPORTANT
<the_rooter> i know it worked for the lts version but under the current 15.10 it says its a bug and to use another method.
<flocculant> then in the menu, restore disk image and it will do what you want
<the_rooter> it crashes when i do that
<flocculant> the_rooter: mmm
<the_rooter> at the website it sayss there is an issue with this same thing i am having under 15.10 and to use another method
<flocculant> ok well it uses dd as far as I know
<the_rooter> its wierd
<flocculant> which website? the ubuntu wiki or us?
<the_rooter> hold on let me check the exact site
<flocculant> the_rooter: all the mthods have been a pain for at least a year - the ubuntu tool should have been fixed now
<the_rooter> that is wierd......i just checked after trying like 5 times and it just now let me format it. thanks and sorry
<flocculant> or fixed in wily
<the_rooter> i think i caught my mistkae
<flocculant> the_rooter: no problem - disks has been the most reliable in my experience
<the_rooter> which one do u use wily or the stable release
 * flocculant is trying to lead the QA team, I've been using xenial a day or so after wily landed - so ... if you wanted to hang about on a particular day and see if YOU could really help - which I expect you could, then https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2015-December/010985.html 
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> testing is one of the places people can help without doing too much - no coding required :p
<the_rooter> ok thanks
<flocculant> welcome :)
<the_rooter> hey guys i am back with another wierd issue on making a usb flash drive. i use the program disks to format to fat32 and the unetbootin to make the flash file  and when i go to reboot it says syslink error
<the_rooter> any ideas?
<the_rooter> sorry meant syslinux
<q456533> May be take the code for the L2TP/PPTP from openwrt or dd-wrt to use L2TP in Xubuntu and PPTP worked fine.
<sim642> I unlocked my laptop and all of a sudden it says "Networking disabled" and it most definitely is not disabled anyhow physically, nor did I do anything to disable it
<Guest11856> is it possible to somehow still add favourites in new thunar
<Guest11856> in the side bar
<Guest11856> also I would like to know how can I get the text horizontal in the taskbar when put in vertical mode, as default all the text is also vertical
<Guest11856> horizontally*
<FernandoBasso> Guest11856, right click on a directory --> send to --> side pane. Is that what you mean?
<FernandoBasso> For the other question, I don't know.
<Guest11856> yes, that helped
<SonikkuAmerica> Eek! xfce4-appfinder isn't working!
<Guest11856> install Gentoo
#xubuntu 2015-12-25
<Network2501> if by gentoo you mean freebsd sure
<nomic> can't get virtual box working
<nomic> ie .. it won't connect to the interrnet ... xubuntu 15.10 .. xubuntu 12.04 in virtual box .. doesn't connect
<nomic> anyone know why virtualbox / ubuntu 12.04 won't connect over bridged adapter
<nomic> xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> nomic:  if no one here knows someone in #vbox might
<HoHoHoAmerica> Why are no applications showing up in the application finder (Alt+F3)?
<jaba>  /new xubuntu user/ does the letter icon in the panel show an alert for newly received emails?
<pepe> hi
<xubuntu18w> hello
<xubuntu18w> is there anybody to elp me
<xubuntu18w> help
<knome> ask the question
<xubuntu18w> I use bot win7 and xubuntu while ago and i have to formatted win7
<xubuntu18w> xubuntu starter is gone now
<xubuntu18w> it is grub i think
<xubuntu18w> bu i belive i not deleted partition of xubuntu
<xubuntu18w> how can i fix it
<knome> xubuntu18w, these might help you:
<knome> xubuntu18w, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<knome> !bootrepair | xubuntu18w
<ubottu> xubuntu18w: Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<xubuntu18w> thank you
#xubuntu 2015-12-26
<RoadRunner> what's the check sum for:  xubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso (can't find it on xubuntu's site)?
<knome> RoadRunner, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04.3/release/
<Legendre_> hi hi.. need help setting up a legacy gamepad / gameport on Trusty..
<Legendre_> can't get /dev/input/js0 to appear.. =/
<bazhang> please dont crosspost to multiple channels Legendre_
<RoadRunner> knome: thank you :)
<JetLI> yowwzers
<RoadRunner> is there an app or a "universal driver"... under linux, to enable the usage of extra buttons in mice and trackballs?
<bazhang> RoadRunner, a kernel module if anything
<RoadRunner> bazhang: please explain?
<RoadRunner> are you saying that unless the linux kernel itself can't do it, the ship has sailed?
<Legendre> Need some help setting up legacy gamepad / gameport on Trusty.. anyone help?
<Legendre> anyone.. anyone..
<knome> you have asked this only some time ago, now ask it again and after a minute, impatiently asking whether anybody is around to answer your question - on the christmas day
<knome> patience, please.
<bazhang> Legendre, why are you still crossposting
<knome> that too.
<Legendre> bazhang: because I don't know who is or isn't in which channel/
<Legendre> ?
<Legendre> pardoj me, I'll quiet down
<bazhang> RoadRunner, check the code for that device or tell us
<bazhang> RoadRunner, what game are you trying to use it with, details matter
<Legendre> so.. is there no longer a js / joystick module?
<Legendre> or is it simply not shipped as built with xubuntu kernel?
<Legendre> I've also heard that some (boards / SB chips?) don't pass the gameport data to the bus any more.. but how the heck would one ever discover that?
<Legendre> and to make matters worse, the USB versions of this device are either not or poorly supported in recent Linux.. ie any of the Retrobit sticks / stapters
<Legendre> goal here, is to get one or two '5 button' sticks running, so I can play C64 / Atari / Sega emu
<bazhang> thats on the manufacturer not linux
<Legendre> bazhang: the board / SB chip? Yes, it certainly would be! =)
<bazhang> any device at all
<Legendre> but the way to discover the issue might be on the OS side.
<bazhang> sure
<Legendre> bazhang: oh I know.. the USB to 2-Stick adapters are screwed.. they don't meet the HID specs correctly.
<bazhang> I've had great joypad support on certain games / emulators
<Legendre> as have I, in the +past+.. but that was in the Slack days.
<Legendre> long, long ago.. 10+ yrs at this time
<bazhang> this is wine/dosbox and others and just in the last couple of weeks
<Legendre> what kind of gamepad are you using? USB?
<bazhang> yeppers
<Legendre> in this case, I'd like to get my legacy GP pad running.. as it did for a long time, in years past.
<Legendre> as I'm broke and it's all I have.. =/
<Legendre> but if you can suggest a decent USB pad that will do 5-button type mode, I'm all ears..
<bazhang> well make some concessions til the finances improve and stick to some of the ultra reliable uses/games/emus
<Legendre> not sure I get you.. my emu is very reliable.. X64
<Legendre> just that I'd like some kind of controller that isn't KB.. so clumsy.
<bazhang> I just buy the cheapest under 10 buck one and configure it
<Legendre> send me an ebay item..
<Legendre> (item number, I mean.. as an example that works under Truty)
<bazhang> I doubt ebay would carry something that cheap
<Legendre> I find that statement very funny.. but OK! =)
<Legendre> heck, if I can get a working USB game-whatever, I'll just stick a DB9M on the side ;-)
<Legendre> and plug in my Wico stick
<RoadRunner> bazhang: my device is an older Windows trackball and I am not trying to use it with a particular game; I am just used to using "accessory" buttons instead of the main ones
<Legendre> one prob for me is too many vars.. FOIK, the gamepad is defective.. =/
<Legendre> worked fine years ago, doesn't mean something didn't go awry.
<Legendre> but when I jack-in, dmesg is mute
<bazhang> cheap items wear out sometimes
<bazhang> not much other on topic help I can offer, apologies
<Legendre> oh sure, the world is an imperfect place.. but this is an orig. Gravis PC game pad.. they were very well regarded.
<Legendre> the type with a purple D-pad, screw-in stick and R/G/B/Y buttons, and two switvches to select button mode or LH / RH mode
<Legendre> IOW, the one we all knew from when Gravis was on top..
<Legendre> anyway, thanks for your time.. and Merry Christmas!
<lionelhutz> hi guys I have a question. How do I instal virtual box guest additions onto a xubuntu 15.10 guest?
<lionelhutz> I tried running autorun.sh but it didn't work
<GridCube> lionelhutz, sudo apt-get them
<Bean6754> Hi :)
<ibm-r40> hi
<rigo2532345> hi. im pretty sure its a common problem. but please help me on this one. i tried w10 on my laptop now i want to use xubuntu. after installing it from a stick it keeps rebooting. what info do you need?
<rigo2532345> i have a 500gb hdd, 450 at the end is used for data. i completely deleted the first 50gb, created a 45gb ext4 and a 5gb swap. the sda1 45gb has the boot flag.
<rigo2532345> i already tried to add nomodeset to grub. but the laptop still keeps rebooting endless loop about 0 msec after booting up.
<dowe> what make is the laptop?
<dowe> http://linlap.com/ might have info on it
<dowe> auch! didn't see rigo2532345 has left ...
<fnord> what to do after installing Xubuntu? compact & only what necessery. Could be in German :-)
<xangua> Lots of guides for that
<xubuntu996> hablan español?
<xubuntu996> buenas tardes
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu996> gracias
#xubuntu 2015-12-27
<xubuntu65w> Alguien me puede ayudar?
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu65w> mi Xubuntu tarda demaciado para abrir
<bazhang> or is that portugues
<xubuntu01w> some of the shows I watch now has no streams why
<flowers> Hey hey
<flowers> I have what I hope is a quick question: what is the sources URI for xbunutu-desktop and its deps?
<flowers> for LTS, 14.04
<flowers> xubuntu-desktop package is broken so I am trying "sudo apt-get build-dep xubuntu-desktop" then "sudo aptitude reinstall xubuntu-desktop" and I get the error "E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list"
<flowers> On the first command
<flowers> Unless that is the wrong approach to fix a broken xubuntu-desktop package. I'm just following a thing I found online
<flowers> nvm, fixed it!
<nomic> zz.z.z.
<nomic> z.z.z.z.
<GeekDude> I'm trying to set up winlirc on my 15.10 laptop. I have been following the configuration guide at http://www.lirc.org/html/configuration-guide.html , but I'm stuck at the "configure systemd" step. I do not have a lirc_options.conf to update, as it suggests.
<GeekDude> Should I just create the file from scratch with the [lircd] section in that configuration guide?
<knome> it doesn't hurt to do that at least.
<knome> i don't know lirc, but there is a lot of software which do not have configuration file(s) until you create it/them
<GeekDude> It seems to suggest the file should already be there, and searching Google yields other config files that seem to have standardized starting contents
<knome> maybe the file exists in a different location in different distros
<GeekDude> I don't think it is somewhere else. A quick search with `find` didn't bring up any files I didn't already know about
<knome> then try creating that file
<GeekDude> knome: no apparent effect, and it seems that the directory /var/run/lirc gets deleted on reboot, and has to be recreated for lirc to work properly. I'll investigate later, but for now lirc seems to be working if run explicitly as non-daemon from the command line :)
<GeekDude> knome: Looks like it uses hardware.conf instead of lirc_options.conf. Substituting values for similar ones in that file, it appears to work as expected, except for it won't find the IR receiver after reboot unless if I disconnect and reconnect the USB device
<GeekDude> 123467890
<GeekDude> Sent via remote. There's no 5 there because I accidentally mapped 5 to KEY_4
<pjotter> Goodevening everybody. My icons seems to align to the top panel with no space between them and the panel. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<knome> add a separator
<knome> (if you are trying to do what i think you are)
<pjotter> Hi knome. On the panel, you mean?
<knome> yep
<pjotter> I'm not sure if this would fix the problem. The problem is that there is no space between the top panel and the first icons there. They are displayed against the top panel, without any spacing between them and the panel.
<knome> so you are referring to the icons on the desktop?
<pjotter> Yes, my mistake. The icons are on the desktop.
<knome> right, then i don't think i know the answer, i don't use desktop icons myself
<pjotter> Good idea, maybe I should try that too ;)
<pjotter> I'll fiddle around with it some more.
<knome> fwiw, i just use keyboard shortcuts for all the applications i use regularly, then i have a *few* selected launchers on the panel (for really often used things)
<knome> and then i enable the application on right-clicking the desktop, which gets me access to the rest of the apps
<pjotter> I see. A minimalistic use of the desktop.
<knome> (my panel has a 100% transparent background, and its width is 90% of the screen, so the bottom left/right corners always have a small space where the desktop is right-clickable)
<knome> well actually i think it's like 97%, but you get the idea
<pjotter> There is a panel-option that regultaes the spacing at the edges of the panel. When I toggle it, the icons are aligned correct. But when I log out and back in, they are misaligned again...
<pjotter> I'll do some more tests. brb...
<clockwork> Hey Guys, just installed xubuntu
<knome> hello.
<clockwork> hello
<clockwork> is there a way to hide that mouse on the start menu?
<clockwork> I was looking for themes but I didn't understand how to install them
<knome> the mouse where in the menu?
<knome> from the button where you open the menu?
<clockwork> yes
<knome> also, which themes have you tried to install?
<knome> try right-clicking the menu and select options/preferences
<knome> i don't use the menu myself, but you should be able to change the menu icon
<clockwork> options/preferences?
<clockwork> settings/apperance I have
<knome> that's likely it
<clockwork> okay Im in there
<knome> if you are where i pointed you to, there's a large icon in the dialog, you can't miss it
<knome> i see "Properties" on right-clicking the menu
<clockwork> just missed "right-clicking" part..
<clockwork> I see it now :D
<clockwork> I click left first
<clockwork> there are many themes on the net for xfce4 or gtk+ etc.
<knome> yes
<clockwork> which are my version, how can I check that?
<clockwork> I heard xfce when I was downloading xubuntu over ubuntu
<knome> just trying them out and seeing if they support modern stuff
<knome> many doesn't, unfortunately
<knome> there are some themes available/installable from the repositories too
<clockwork> is there a keyword to find specifically built themes for my xubuntu?
<clockwork> I mean, supported
<knome> unfortunately no
<knome> well, most xfwm4 (window border) themes should work
<knome> gtk themes not so well, most of them don't support gtk3 well (enough)
<clockwork> thanks!
<clockwork> I think Im happy with my theme, after I changed that mouse with your help
<knome> in that case, enjoy
<pjotter> hello
<pjotter> Ok, I'm still here :)
#xubuntu 2016-12-26
<hvariant> hey guys I have a question about battery display
<hvariant> so I'm using the 2016 xps 13
<hvariant> when the battery is discharging I can get percentage of battery left and time remaining etc with upower or acpi
<hvariant> but when it's charging acpi/upower change to full instantly and doesn't show how long it takes to fully charge/current percentage/etc
<hvariant> when discharging `acpi -V` shows this:
<hvariant> Battery 0: Discharging, 88%, 06:10:43 remaining
<hvariant> wait nvm
<hvariant> so apparently if the battery is below 90% the system thinks it's full
<Slown> Hello guys
<Slown> what's up ?
<Slown> I'm new xubuntu user
<Slown> I'm looking for good themes and icons for my system
<Slown> any advices ?
<knome> i like the default ones
<knome> or in other words, you know best what you want
<Slown> seriously ?
<knome> seriously what?
<Slown> I mean you just use the default ones ?
<knome> yes indeed
<Slown> and you have no idea about another
<knome> i have "idea about other" themes, but i have no idea what you would like, thus it doesn't make sense to list any and every theme i know about
<Slown> don't be mad my friend
<Slown> just relax and take it easy
<knome> if you want actual suggestions, maybe tell the channel what you dislike about the default themes or what you would want from the other themes
<Slown> life is good :)
<Slown> may be less grey
<Slown> numix icons theme is good
<Slown> I like it
<knome> then use that
<Slown> lol
<Slown> tanks for the advice
<knome> (yes, it is that easy...)
<Slown> thanks*
<Slown> oh my god you can smile
<Slown> just once
<knome> (:
<Slown> that's better
<xubuntu68w> hi / OI
<knome> hello
<xubuntu68w> Aluguem poderia me dar uma ajuda?
<knome> english please
<xubuntu68w> ok
<xubuntu68w> :)
<xubuntu68w> I installed xubuntu on my PC, but it is not rolling video driver and wireless card
<knome> what do you mean "rolling"?
<knome> is something not working?
<xubuntu68w> yes,
<xubuntu68w> my diver video
<xubuntu68w> not installed
<knome> yes, but what's not working?
<xubuntu68w> i using, but don't have acess in WEBGL
<xubuntu68w> i'm  looking forum Intel, but don't hav suppot plataform Linux
<xubuntu68w> someone?..
<xubuntu68w> c'mon, I need support.. Pls
<knome> patience as well, please - people are volunteers here
<xubuntu68w> Thank you and sorry.
<knome> you can look for answers at other sites while you are waiting
<knome> like the ubuntu forums or askubuntu
<xubuntu68w> I just needed to learn how to install drivers
<xubuntu68w> In XUBUNTU
<knome> intel has good support for linux
<knome> installing drivers in xubuntu or linux in general isn't as common as it is in windows
<knome> and windows drivers will not work with linux
<xubuntu68w> i know
<xubuntu68w> I found several files for download, but I do not know which is right or wrong, you know?
<knome> without knowing which files you are talking about at all, i have no idea
<xubuntu68w> I downloaded some, but I have no idea how to install it, it's very confusing to know
<knome> again, without knowing what kind of files you have and where you have downloaded it, there'sr no way to know
<xubuntu68w> I went to site 01.org, found my video river (onboard), which is 3150, I downloaded a package
<xubuntu68w> Driver*
<knome> you need to be more specific
<knome> which graphics card do you have, can you point us to the exact file you downloaded etc.
<xubuntu68w> ok!  How to install "intel-gpu-tools-1.17"
<malysps> xubuntu68w: What version of Xubuntu?
<malysps> Too late.
<MrDaVamps> good evening all, i'm not sure if this is an "issue" or soemthing i'm not looking at proper, but it seems that my sound blaster audigy(unsure as of right now which) is only play audio out of 1 of the 2 audio outputs. i'm using pulseaudio
<MrDaVamps> i'm using a 2.1 channel speaker set, and my left speaker has sound coming thru, but my right doesnt, and in windows it plays thru both speakers.
<knome> MrDaVamps, did you try changing the profile under the configuration tab in volume control?
<MrDaVamps> knome, yes, it is set at Analog Surround 2.1 OUtput + Stereo Input
#xubuntu 2016-12-27
<django_> hey
<django_> can i use  Startup Disk Creator to make a bootable xubuntu?
<django_> USB
<xangua> Yes
<weston> hi guys
<weston> Anybody aware of the nbd-client 3.11 availability as a deb package?
<weston> bug in 3.7 which is causing download issues in my 14.04 machine.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nbd/+bug/1578185
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1578185 in nbd (Ubuntu Trusty) "nbd-client 3.7 connects read-only to newer nbd servers" [Medium,Triaged]
<xubuntu46w> hello?
<bazhang> did you have a support issue xubuntu46w
<xubuntu46w> I'm downloading 16.04 as a torrent into my google drive.  How do I install it? I'm using crouton on a chromebook.
<xubuntu46w> hello?
<bazhang> be patient please
<xubuntu46w> sure
<bazhang> checking search engines takes more than a single minute
<xubuntu46w> I currently am running precise 12.04
<bazhang> http://www.howtogeek.com/162120/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-your-chromebook-with-crouton/
<xubuntu46w> that's the article i used to get 12.04.  but i want to upgrade to 16.04.
<bazhang> so the os is already on there
<xubuntu46w> yes,...12.04
<xubuntu46w> not 16.04
<bazhang> so follow the lts to lts upgrade path
<xubuntu46w> ?
<bazhang> 12.04 to 14.04 to 16.04
<xubuntu46w> 12.04 to 14.04 to 16.04???
<bazhang> two jumps
<bazhang> yes correct
<xubuntu46w> tried it and it didnt work
<bazhang> what is the exact nature of 'didnt work'
<xubuntu46w> i could not get into it using sudo startunity
<bazhang> thats not an upgrade version command at all
<xubuntu46w> do you know how to install the file "xubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent"?
<bazhang> thats a torrent, not applicable here
<xubuntu46w> how to change from "xfce" to "unity"
<bazhang> install the package ubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> logout, login , select it
<xubuntu46w> how?
<bazhang> how to logout? how to select? how what exactly
<xubuntu46w> when i logout, it brings me back to the shell
<bazhang> did you install the package yet
<xubuntu46w> no chance to "select ubuntu-desktop"
<xubuntu46w> i guess not
<xubuntu46w> how to
<bazhang> you need to install it first
<bazhang> install packages?
<xubuntu46w> yes
<xubuntu46w> 16.04
<bazhang> have you used your system at all
<xubuntu46w> newbie
<bazhang> never used it?
<xubuntu46w> trying to install retropie for my kids
<bazhang> what is retropie
<xubuntu46w> google it
<bazhang> !info retropie
<ubottu> Package retropie does not exist in yakkety
<bazhang> just tell me here
<xubuntu46w> it works in 16.04 i hear
<xubuntu46w> nintendo emulation
<bazhang> is this the very first day of your ubuntu use
<xubuntu46w> almost
<bazhang> have you ever logged into the system and used it
<xubuntu46w> yes 12.04
<xubuntu46w> 14.04
<xubuntu46w> and 16.04 untill it would not start again
<bazhang> which one
<bazhang> so you want to do a completely fresh install of 16.04
<flocculant> bazhang: I wonder if the upgrade just didn't complete properly here?
<xubuntu46w> yes!
<bazhang> flocculant, the way he is reporting is sketchy
<flocculant> perhaps apt-get install -f would help
<bazhang> so follow the guide given above xubuntu46w
<xubuntu46w> sorry for reporting sketchyly
<flocculant> xubuntu46w: :)
<flocculant> it's just hard to follow what and where you are
<flocculant> xubuntu46w: open a terminal and run lsb_release -a |pastebinit
<flocculant> then give the url you get, at least we'll know exactly where you are
<xubuntu46w> sorry, should include the "run"?
<flocculant> nope
<xubuntu46w> ctrl d and type: lsb_release -a |pastebinit ???
<xubuntu46w> sorry
<xubuntu46w> ctrl alt t
<flocculant> yea
<xubuntu46w> ERROR: unknown command: lsb_release
<xubuntu46w> error
<xubuntu46w> got to go
<xubuntu46w> thanks
<skafta> Hello to all of you, I want to assign a static ip to my pc (to maintain open ports in filesharing). What should be the simpliest way to?
<GridCube> it depends on your router, look how to do that on your router on the internet
<GridCube> its different for every router out there, but usually quite trivial
<redblade> skafta: you can set a static ip in networkmanager settings, and forward ports using your router's settings. alternatively, a lot of routers (including dd-wrt based ones) allow you to create "static dhcp" by having the router assign a specific ip to a mac address.
<skafta> have found it on router side - thanks very much for your help
<redblade> if your router offers "static dhcp" as an option, when combined with port forwarding settings, that is the easiest way
<redblade> you're welcome :)
<redblade> also, avoid use of upnp
<redblade> it's more secure to disable upnp and forward ports manually
<xubuntu07i> hello everybody
<Daniel_> Hey
<Daniel_> Is anybody here? I cant See a channel list
<knome> yes.
<Daniel_> My WLAN stopped working. Do you know what i should do to fix it?
<knome> first, please elaborate on "stopped working"
<knome> when? did you do something? does it work with other computers etc.
<Daniel_> It stopped some weeks ago and i changed nothing on the system AS far as  i know. Yes all other divices can connect
<Daniel_> I even can See all the networks in the PC, but cant xonnect
<knome> where can you see the other computers?
<knome> oh sorry, you said networks
<knome> so a few weeks ago, what happened? did you upgrade or do something else?
<Daniel_> No it just dosent work anymore and i had no time to check it
<Daniel_> Sorry i habe to go now. But thanks for your time
#xubuntu 2016-12-28
<LinuxNovice> hello, can Xubuntu 16.10 be upgraded to the newer release once it's support period expires?
<Tm_T> LinuxNovice: yes
<jarnos> Update manager tells updating would install from unauthenticated sources.
<jarnos> But I do not know which? Are trusty backports unauthenticated?
<flocculant> jarnos: I think apt-get update will tell you which source is unathenticated
<flocculant> http://askubuntu.com/questions/85641/how-do-i-deal-with-unauthenticated-sources-errors-in-the-software-center
<jarnos> flocculant, zsh was suggested for update. There is a newer version in trusty-backports with lower priority than the currently installed version from main. However, update-manager does not show the update anymore.
<jarnos> apt-get update does not show any warnings.
<xubuntu01d> Hi! I have a laptop with Xubuntu 16.04. My laptop screen is not functioning, so I am using an external VGA-monitor. In Xubuntu I have shut off the laptop screen. However when I boot the computer, the login screen shows up on the laptop screen (which is not working). The laptop screen shuts down only after logging in. Is there a way to avoid the laptop screen to turn on during boot?
<xubuntu29d> ...
<xubuntu84w> I hve trouble installing flash in chrome.
<xubuntu84w> Can anyone help ??
<gr1dl0ck> xubuntu84w: how are you trying to install it?
<xubuntu84w> Through adobe-flash plugin.
<xubuntu84w> It works normal in Firefox.
<bekks> xubuntu84w: Why dont you just use PepperFlash which is built into Chrome?
<xubuntu84w> I used it but I get an error that says 'download failed ''.
<glitchd> xubuntu84w, give chromium a try, i believe flash works in there without a hitch
<xubuntu84w> Ok, will try
<xangua> Bundled flash in Google chrome doesn't work so try chromium? :-\...
<Blakes5> Hey all I'm trying to install xubuntu to a Acer Travelmate B TMB117. It came with a 32GB eMMC with windows 10. I've installed a 120GB SSD and want to install Xubuntu to it. While the installation goes smoothly itwill only boot directly into windows. I've tried installing with UEFI off, same thing. CAn anyone help?
<glitchd> Blakes5, sounds like its not installing grub..?
<Zx9> Okay, so... I kind of need some help. I just installed updates (Xubuntu 16.04) and now neither USB nor Ethernet are functioning.
<Zx9> Ideas?
<glitchd> Zx9, reinstall
<Zx9> It's that bad?
<knome> i'd say that's just one opinion...
<glitchd> probably the easiest option
<knome> depends
<Zx9> I find it really odd that I installed updates but just ended up breaking stuff.
<knome> if you have a lot of data to backup and a custom configuration, maybe not
<knome> Zx9, well that's not actually meant to happen, and most of the time doesn't...
<knome> Zx9, did you upgrade from 14.04 or 15.10 ?
<Zx9> Is there no way to undo it? Perhaps get it to at least connect so I can install a fix?
<knome> oh wait, updates
<Zx9> Yeah, just updates. It was a 16.04 install.
<Zx9> Is 16.10 worth getting, with only eight months of support left?
<knome> if you are willing to do upgrades every 6 months
<knome> because that's what you'll need to do then, at least until 18.04
<Zx9> Why are we skipping 17.04?
<knome> we aren't
<knome> if you upgrade to 16.10, then you have to go to 17.04 and 17.10 before 18.04
<Pici> LTSes are released every 2 years.
<Zx9> Ah, k.
<knome> alternatively you can jump from 16.04 to 18.04 directly
<Zx9> Can I somehow revert to an older set of drivers? I'm just so baffled. This config took me a while and I don't use optical drives, so no custom config stored. >.>
<knome> that really doesn't sound like "drivers" if ethernet stopped working
<knome> is this an older or a very new computer?
<Zx9> New
<knome> one simple thing you could try is to boot with an older kernel
<Zx9> It still handles some of the newest games.
<knome> so not "very new"
<knome> in terms of not known technology
<Zx9> I have been booting with 4.2 and only after these updates did 4.2 break for me.
<knome> you could still try booting with an older one from the series just for the sake of debugging
<Zx9> Yeah, it's only a few years old.
<Zx9> Due to all the space that /boot/ was taking up, I only have 4.2 and 4.3 on my system. When I go into the boot menu and select them discover, I get a blank screen. But if I choose the regular boot option, I can get to my encryption unlock screen and into the OS. The only noticeable chances being the eth0 cannot be detected and nothing USB works.
<Zx9> *directly, not discover
<Zx9> Swypo
<knome> hmm.
<Zx9> *chances=changes
<flesk_> Hello.
<knome> hello
<flesk_> I just installed Xubuntu on an old laptop, and I forgot to disable password login during setup. How do I turn that and lock screen password prompt off?
<flesk_> I'm also having lots of trouble with the software manager. It's constantly timing out. I tried switching mirrors, but that didn't seem to help much, if at all.
<knome> you might want to try another package manager, like synaptic
<flesk_> Is the default one known to be unreliable?
<knome> it can be slow at times, and it's not for everyone
<flesk_> Hmm. I might do that. I couldn't even get it to install the Chrome .deb.
<knome> any reason not to use the chrome ppa?
<knome> over a manual .deb installation, that isr
<flesk_> I didn't know there was one.
<flesk_> UbuntuUpdates?
<knome> there's one from google as well
<flesk_> Oh, wait. That was the first result from Google.
<flesk_> Yeah, just found it.
<flesk_> Apt is plenty fast enough at least, so it seems it's just the graphical package manager that's having issues.
<flesk_> Is there a way to enable single-click open applications from desktop?
<flesk_> I'm able to do so from the file manager, but couldn't find a way to activate that from the desktop.
<knome> settings manager -> desktop -> tab icons -> single click to activate items?
<flesk_> knome: Is that xfce4-desktop?
<knome> yes
<flesk_> I don't see a tab icons entry.
<flesk_> There's "backdrop", "desktop-icons" and "last".
<flesk_> Noting resembling single-click under either.
<knome> are you sure you are looking at settings manager, not settings editor?
<flesk_> No, I'm not entirely sure. I used Norwegian as system language since my kids will be using the computer, and I'm not sure what that is called in Norwegian.
<knome> ok, sounds like you are looking at the settings editor
<knome> if you use the whisker menu, you can use the cog icon on the menu to get to the settings manager
<flesk_> I'm using the default menu. Is that whisker?
<knome> in 16.04, yes
<flesk_> Sorry, I've never used Xubuntu or XFCE before.
<knome> no worries
#xubuntu 2016-12-29
<flesk_> The cog icon has System next to it (same word in Norwegian), but that only brings up Gigolo and Oppgavebehandler (task manager).
<knome> no, not that
<knome> the one in the very bottom
<knome> (or top, i forgot already, as i don't use it myself)
<flesk_> Oh, that looks more like a flip switch icon to me.
<knome> right, that's likely it
<knome> (again, i don't use whisker, so things slip...)
<knome> anyway, once you get it open you should find the setting under the desktop dialog
<knome> fwiw, you also could have gotten that dialog open by right-clicking the desktop and pressing properties (iirc, i don't use that menu either)
<flesk_> What does the settings manager icon look like?
<knome> the flip switch icon sounds right
<knome> from there, you want the desktop dialog
<flesk_> Oh, right. So I'm in that panel now.
<knome> yep
<flesk_> Yes, that's it! Thank you. :)
<knome> np
<flesk_> I don't suppose you know how to turn off password login too?
<knome> maybe ;)
<flesk_> Greeter settings maybe?
<knome> did you want autologin or just no password?
<flesk_> Autologin would be great. More convenient for my kids.
<flesk_> That would still require password for things that require sudo privileges though, right?
<knome> yes
<flesk_> Autologin would be great then.
<knome> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin <-- you'll want that
<knome> use the command line method
<flesk_> That directory already exists. I'll create that file then.
<knome> yep
<flesk_> Do you know if that also applies to the lock screen?
<knome> i'm not sure, but if not, you can set the computer not to lock
<flesk_> Good point.
<flesk_> Autologin worked nicely. Thanks again.
<knome> no problem
<flesk_> knome: Will this bring up the key ring unlock prompt on every login though?
<flesk_> If so, I don't know if much is gained, since it seems impossible to dismiss it.
<knome> shouldn't, aiui, but this might be related to setting this up after the setup
<flesk_> Could be.
<xubuntu50w> anybody here?
<xubuntu98i> hello
<cardboard64> hi
<knome> hello
<cardboard64> when I log in, the volume is at max level. how can I fix that?
<knome> the system should remember the last volume level on log out
<cardboard64> it doesn't
<Pelo1968> evening folks
<bazhang> hi Pelo1968
<Pelo1968> anyone remember how to ad a path for an executable file ?
#xubuntu 2016-12-30
<Pelo1968> evening folks, new to xubuntu but not to linux,  trying like heck to get the correct keyboard layout after the install but not getting anywhere
<Pelo1968> HELP !!
<bazhang> with what
<xubuntu78d> hiyas xubuntu folks.  gnubee here.  trying to figure out how to tell whether my xubuntu install is 64 bit or 32 bit.  any suggestions?
<gr1dl0ck> xubuntu78d: uname -a
<xubuntu78d> thanks.  does i686 mean it is 32 bit?
<xangua> Yes
<xubuntu78d> is there some list of terminal commands somewhere on the net? or do I just need to invest in a book?  appreciate your assistance
<xangua> ! Terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<xubuntu78d> well, I have been using the CLI (terminal).  just wondering how to easily learn the commands.  XUbuntu 16.04.1
<xubuntu78d> will look thru that guide, thanks heaps for your helpfulness
<Bagira79> Hello there!
<Bagira79> Is there any way to use my pc with an S3 Trio grapics card with Xubuntu?
<Bagira79> Is anybody here?
<knome> no, we're all lurking.
<knome> oops, i spoiled our cover.
<Bagira79> :-)
<knome> anyway, you can try the live DVD to see if xubuntu works with your computer
<knome> the graphics card is hardly ever the showstopper...
<Bagira79> It doesn't. One half of the screen is dark, and the image on the upper half is also distorted.
<Bagira79> My previous motherboard has died. The actual one doesn't have any AGP ports in.
<Bagira79> Ok, thans. Happy new year!
<flocculant> nomodeset from the bootup F6 menu *might* help to boot
<knome> s3 trio's are really old, right?
<flocculant> iirc
<knome> so might be something else affecting this stuff as well
<Bagira79> flocculant, would you please explain what to do?
<flocculant> Bagira79: look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<flocculant> lunch time here - not really about - that said it might not help anyway
<Bagira79> If I try to boot, grub is ok, but after a few mins comes a blank screen with some strange characters.
<Bagira79> Good appetite!
<flocculant> I do have vaague recollection of s3trio being deprecated a while back - drivers seem to be available for 14.04 last
<_maddy> problem with parole/xfburn on mp3 file: "Could not initialise Xv output", I guess I am missing some package?
<_maddy> some suggestions on google say to install gstreamer 0.10 plugins (I have gstreamer 1.0 plugins installed)
<_maddy> or to do "parole --xv false", but that doesn't work
<xangua> Morning everyone, I've used both Xubuntu and Lubuntu in this old laptop, but I can't suspend
<xangua> Well I can suspend, but when trying to resume the screen will stay black
<xubuntu01i> help to shutdown xubuntu 16.04
<gr1dl0ck> shutdown -h now
<gr1dl0ck> oh he's gone
<flocculant> shutdown at wall then :p
<xubuntu91i> hellas
<urmygoogle> Can this be used for tablet?
<knome> urmygoogle, xubuntu? no.
<knome> well, i guess you *can* if you insist, but not really.
<urmygoogle> Why knome
<knome> because we don't have any builds suitable for tablets
<urmygoogle> Which are other option
<knome> other options for what?
<urmygoogle> For Linux on tablet
<knome> i haven't got the answer for that, i don't own a tablet or have been looking for alternatives
<urmygoogle> Xubuntu supports touch?
<Artemis3> more like, is your touch device supported?
<urmygoogle> Tablet is touch
<knome> if touching the screen essentially produces a mouse click, yes
<urmygoogle> Yes
<Artemis3> yes try that first
<knome> urmygoogle, if you have to ask this many questions, then practically the answer is that you can't get xubuntu in your tablet
<Artemis3> ok then its a matter of adding a helper add for gestures etc
<Artemis3> app
<urmygoogle> Xubuntu supports drivers internally?
<Artemis3> some programs like chrome already have gestures out of the box
<urmygoogle> What's gestures?
<knome> urmygoogle, despite your nick, we are NOT your google
<urmygoogle> Never tried on Google chrome
<Artemis3> lol xD
<urmygoogle> knome:  only you have clarified
<Artemis3> touchegg is one i think, to add gestures to other apps
<urmygoogle> I just need touch and click action
<urmygoogle> Nothing fancy
<Artemis3> perhaps other desktops are better suited for touch screens, but i guess you can make xfce usable by tweaking a few things
<urmygoogle> Xubuntu is desktop?
<xangua> So  using Lubuntu, but I've tried Xubuntu and I can't get suspend to work... Well actually works but when trying to resume the stern
<xangua> Screen stays black
<xangua> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1303736 I've tried some "fixes" mentioned the but they are only temporal, next time I reboot I can't resume from suspend
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<Pelo1968> evening folks, and new xubuntu user , just switched over from ubuntu and I'M having difficulties setting up a samba share so I can connect with my phone,  can anyone help ?
<Pelo1968> nvm ,managed it myself
<Pelo1968> trying to launch at startup but no work,  the command line I use works in the terminal but not in a launcher or in alt-f2,   any suggestions ?
<Pelo1968> brb
#xubuntu 2016-12-31
<xubuntu13w> Fuck, I don't understand anything.
<knome> please notice this is a family-friendly channel
<xubuntu13w> Aaaa, I'm sorry
<knome> also, if you have a support question, just ask
<xubuntu13w> I'd like to listen some music via headphones... And I don't know what to do. :D I've always used Windows. (This is my boyfriensa computer)
<knome> plug in the headphones?
<xubuntu13w> And these headphones are wireless (or whatever)
<knome> have you tried just turning them on?
<xubuntu13w> Yes. I tried. :D
<knome> and nothing happened?
<xubuntu13w> I think i just have to move something somewhere.
<knome> maybe... i don't use wireless headphones myself, so i'm not going to be of much help
<knome> that said, if they usually work, i can't imagine there being anything weird you need to do
<xubuntu13w> OMG, I made it :DD
<knome> enjoy
<xubuntu13w> Sorry for bothering
<knome> no worries
<xubuntu13w> Regards: Idiot from Finland
<knome> this is an english-only channel, but hyvää vuodenvaihdetta anyway ;)
<xubuntu13w> Sitä sammaa :D
<xubuntu13w> Anyway!
<urmygoogle> Hi
<senpos> Hello. I found an article, that starting from 17.04, Ubuntu (so probably Xubuntu too) will use swap-file instead of swap-partition. But as far as i know, hibernation doesn't work with swap-file. Does it mean that hibernation will be not active in future?
<senpos> And do i need to install my fresh system (16.04.1) with swap-file for opportunity to upgrade to 18.04 in the future, which will use swap-file?
<flocculant> senpos: as far as I am aware if you have swap partition already then you don't need to do anything
<flocculant> as far as hibernate goes - no idea - not something I would care about personally
<Artemis3> flocculant, interesting, why would ubuntu do that? and if i were to guess hibernate would probably not care as long as the file is bigger than ram
<flocculant> Artemis3: http://blog.surgut.co.uk/2016/12/swapfiles-by-default-in-ubuntu.html
<Artemis3> flocculant, i see... doesn't make much sense to me but whatever
<Arashk> Hello
<Arashk> My "Software" is unable to start.
<Arashk> Today, for the first time I clicked on it to run it but it encountered an error and could not run.
<Arashk> Today, for the first time I clicked on it to run it but it encountered an error and could not run.
<xubuntu68w> Can someone answer me?
<xubuntu91w> Hello
<xubuntu91w> "Software" cannot run.
<xubuntu91w> Today, for the first time I clicked on it but it encountered error and could not run.
<xubuntu91w> What is wrong and what is the solution?
<xubuntu91w> I want to uninstall some applications.
<gr1dl0ck> xubuntu91w: try synaptic
<92AAAUUYV> Hello.
<flesk_> Is seahorse (Gnome keyring GUI) supposed to work with XFCE?
<flesk_> It doesn't appear to be to me. Nothing seems editable.
<flesk_> I've found some old forum posts on disabling the unlock keyring prompt in XFCE, but they don't seem to work.
<flesk_> And the files related to keyrings on XFCE seem to be located under ~/.local/share/keyrings, which is different from the path my Google searches have turned up.
<flesk_> Thinking I might rename/remove login.keyring to see if that solves anything, unless anyone has any better ideas?
<flesk_> That does exactly what I want: Deleting ~/.local/share/keyrings/login.keyring opens a prompt to set a password for the new keyring the next time I trigger the keyring, and if I just enter blanks, I'm able to use a passwordless keyring.
<flesk_> Does anyone know if there's a global setting for changing context menus from right-click to some other button combination?
<flesk_> Or alternatively, disabling it altogether.
<knome> tbh, i don't think so
<flesk_> That's a shame, if so. :/
<knome> well it's a pretty essential/core feature to any modern desktop, would feel weird to disable it
<flesk_> I'm trying to configure this installation to be as easy to use as possible for two toddlers, and that always inadvertently gets in the way.
<flesk_> Depends on your usage. You can easily use a browser and type into a text editor without ever having to use it.
<knome> i understand, but that's not what the majority of people are doing... :P
<flesk_> I don't use it much myself to be honest.
<flesk_> Yeah, I know it's not. :P
<flesk_> Other than that, Xubuntu does seem very promising as the basis for a "toddler friendly" desktop OS though.
<knome> not sure if that's going to be one of the best selling points, but if you post that on social media (has to be one where xubuntu has an account), i'll get it shared from the official account :P
<flesk_> And I really want my kids to get started with Linux before it's too late.
<flesk_> You mean that I want to disable the context menu or that I think it's promising as a "toddler OS"?
<knome> the latter
<flesk_> Ah, yeah.
<knome> sorry if that disappointed you ;)
<flesk_> Haha, no, it's OK. :P
<flesk_> I only started experimenting with it a few days ago though (when we last spoke here).
<knome> yep
<flesk_> I will keep you updated though.
<knome> stuff like that might not be something useful for you, but you might want to look at different kind of things targeted for so called "kiosk" environments
<knome> eg. public places where you don't want anybody to mess with the system, basically only as much UI as you want to show them
<flesk_> Yeah, that might be an option too.
<knome> or an additional tweak or two.
<knome> i tried to do/did something like that more than 10 years ago
<knome> not for toddlers, but to keep people from messing up with the system as much as possible
<knome> ...with guests that were likely going to try to do that
<flesk_> What are the main disadvantages (if any) of kiosk mode?
<knome> back then, it wasn't working perfectly, but we found our way to work around most of the issues
<knome> but i'm not sure you'll want complete "kiosk mode"
<knome> especially as i believe stuff will be better now
<knome> practically it could mean you would be much more limited than you wanted
<flesk_> I need to at least be able to open and save custom files and "wrap" a few web pages in something like NW.js for easy access.
<knome> (and fwiw, i don't think right-click context menus are removed with any kiosk mode)
<flesk_> What kind of limitations are we talking about?
<knome> yeah, that's kind of a problem already - in true kiosk mode, sessions and files are wiped on logout
<knome> limitation as in you can only use the browser
<knome> or a small subset of the UI
<knome> which might be too tight for your needs
<knome> kiosk mode is usually referring to a "browser only" environment, where all session data is wiped when logged out, often with some kind of timer
<flesk_> Maybe right-click context mode isn't so essential. Right now they find it confusing that the mouse buttons have different behavour, but maybe it wouldn't take them too long to learn. I don't know.
<knome> learning the idea of the context menus will be useful
<flesk_> Yeah, that would be too limited. :/ They'd want to make drawings and write files that they can save.
<knome> you can always close them by pressing ESC, so you don't need to maneuver the mouse to close it either
<knome> so maybe that's the sensible workaround - tell the users to press ESC when one appears and they don't want it
<flesk_> Yeah, that might work.
<knome> now that i think it, it MIGHT be possible to handle both of the mouse buttons as left buttons
<knome> eg. not touch the context menu functionality, but rather change what kind of signals are sent to the system
<knome> don't ask me how to do that though ;)
<flesk_> Another thing: Is it possible to rename desktop shortcuts? Rename is one of the options in the context menu, but changing that name seems to rename the name of the .desktop file, which isn't what I expect. I could make copies in ~/.local/share/applications and change the name there I guess, but it seems like more of a workaround to something that shouldn't really be a problem.
<flesk_> Haha, ok. I'll try to google that then, thanks.
<knome> i don't use desktop icons myself, but have you tried to select the icon and press F2?
<flesk_> knome: Wow, that works! Thanks! :)
<knome> np
<flesk_> I wonder why that isn't what the option in the context menu does though. Seems really confusing as it is.
<knome> the desktop is actually handled by thunar, so judging it from that point of view, it's a bit more logical
<flesk_> Thunar is the file manager, right?
<knome> yes
<flesk_> Is that exclusive to XFCE? I've not heard of it before.
<knome> no, you can use it with any desktop
<knome> it's an "xfce project" though
<flesk_> Yeah, I meant as in pre-installed only on XFCE.
<knome> i've no idea
<knome> and "only on xfce" doesn't really make sense as there is no xfce os, all distributions using xfce do their own file manager choice and the xfce team isn't affecting that at all
<flesk_> Yeah, I know, but that wasn't what I meant. Just musing over why I hadn't heard of it before.
<knome> i guess the file manager name isn't that important for people :)
<flesk_> Heh, you're probably right.
<flesk_> It doesn't even say Thunar unless you open the About menu.
<flesk_> It just says "Filbehandler" (file manager).
<knome> indeed
<flesk_> Dolphin, on the other hand, has its name placed prominently at the top of every window.
<knome> different approach then, i guess
<flesk_> Dolphin is more of an all-purpose tool though, I think.
<flesk_> I use it for managing remote network disks, including smb and ftp connections.
#xubuntu 2017-01-01
<xubuntu11w> suddenly, my cursor has become practically unusable. It flickers and jumps across the screen
<xubuntu11w> How can I resolve this issue?
<xubuntu11w> I have no control over my trackpad. Rebooting hasn't helped either
<raju> I was using Xubuntu 16.04 and everything was going fine until my wifi stopped working. It would not be detected. I tried the solutions at https://superuser.com/questions/1162152/wifi-driver-not-detected-in-xubuntu-16-04-for-dell-inspiron-15r-5521 but none would work. Finally, I decided re-installing Xubuntu and when the OS booted up for the first time, the wifi adapter was detected. But again after another boot, the problem returned. 
<raju> Please guys somebody do respond.
<Nod32> good morning Happy New years for All !
<vanghorn> Hi, happy new year
<vanghorn> I'm looking for Separate+ for Gimp
<raju_> someone please help me.
<raju_> I just did a clean install of xubuntu and my wifi driver is not detected.
<Prinz_IRCman> LibreOffice 5...Any reason to install GTk3 over the standard GTK2 support?
<Nod32> Bonjour toutes et tous slt aux op@
<nkz> I accidentally opened thunderbird and now I have a bell icon permanently in my taskbar area. How can I remove it? I don't use thunderbird. Here is the image: http://i.imgur.com/3b5Gzjb.png
<xubuntu58w> the other night my cursor failed and stopped working
<xubuntu58w> But now it's fine, any particular reason for this?
<xubuntu58w> It started to flicker and jump across the screen, making it very difficult to use (I don't have a USB mouse or anything like that). I rebooted once, which didn't work. After leaving my machine off for the night and booting up this morning, it's fine
<DrCool> Hey, any suggestions for a cheap xubuntu desktop box.  Don't plan to do much, just websurf and videos, word processing when I don't feel like using the tablet. I looked at the ODROID-XU4 ARM board.
<xangua> Uuh tablet?
<DrCool> my old PC broke a while back and I have been using a tablet mostly.  However, sometimes I feel like sitting at a desktop.
<knome> pretty much any modern pc should handle xubuntu easily.
<knome> the browser takes most of the resources today
<DrCool> that's what I see doing most.  Was trying to see if a small lower power option was out there.
<xangua> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<DrCool> interesting.  I should be able to build or get it set up myself.
<DrCool> maybe I can build a small PC with a Athlon 5350 processor.
#xubuntu 2017-12-25
<casey> im already confused. first thing im doing is installing i3
<casey> idk if i even want it, it doesnt seem widely supported
<jk^> hi all Happy Xmas
<jk^> How to reinstall "Schermo". I unistalled it accidentallly
<flocculant> jk^: the problem we've got here is that we don't know what Schermo is, nor is Monitor something you can install ...
<jk^> mmhh :\ in Italian version thi application is called "Schermo"
<jk^> its translation maybe is "Monitor"
<jk^> i think it is a system app to edit monitor preferences
<flocculant> you could try installing xubuntu-desktop and see if that grabs it, open a terminal and then sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop
<jk^> but i can't find it in "Software" to reinstall it
<flocculant> that's pretty normal Software misses whole bunche of stuff
<jk^> flocculant, but this app didn't appear on desktop
<jk^> :\
<flocculant> xubuntu-desktop is a package that includes all of them - a meta package
<flocculant> jk^: do you have something missing from here? https://i.imgur.com/jKjT2TT.png
<flocculant> jk^: also - assuming you know when this happened, check /var/log/dpkg.log for that date and see what got removed
<jk^> i saw when an app is removed it appears "remove" in log
<jk^> i search by word "remove" :\
<jk^> but it doesn't appeart that application i removed accidentally
<flocculant> did you install xubuntu-desktop>
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1z-ei26vQbDmNwrNp-2XWuvxvmOfaoZSf
<flocculant> jk^: ok - when did this Schermo get removed - what date?
<jk^> mmmhh :\ i don't remember exactly few days ago
<flocculant> jk^: you've not done any installing between January and December?
<jk^> i use xubuntu since few days
<flocculant> ok
<flocculant> well that logs not much help
<flocculant> so - did you check the imgur image - what do you have missing? did you install xubuntu-desktop like I said?
<jk^> the applications installed and unistalled are all in that log?
<flocculant> jk^: ok in a terminal run this command, cat /var/log/apt/history.log | pastebinit
<flocculant> when it's done it will show a url - give the url please
<jk^> i uploaded it
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1642VWClHDRTffd-EfGqwY--ufpWyjZj4
<knome> !imagebin | jk^
<ubottu> jk^: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<knome> preferrable to google drive..
<jk^> i use g drive for comfort
<knome> and for others' discomfort? :)
<jk^> :-
<flocculant> jk^: if you're asked to do something - can you do it - all I wanted was the url - and I don't particularly like google
<jk^> :-o
<jk^> i have no image to share
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/n3eBXZwW
<flocculant> jk^: where is it this Schermo should appear - assume it's in a menu somewhere - upload an image
<jk^> i unistalled it from "Software"
<flocculant> sigh
<flocculant> don't care about that - I want an image of the menu that it is supposed to be in
<flocculant> you've got about 5 minutes - it's xmas day and kid is awake
<jk^> i don't know in which menu it could be appear :\
<flocculant> then how do you know it's even missing?
<jk^> i just see it in "Installed" within "Software"
<jk^> for error i clicked "Unistall"
<flocculant> ok - well without something we can actually work with no-one's going to be able to help you - a vague name isn't enough
<flocculant> that said - if you don't know what it IS - don't worry, wait until you can't actually do something - then you'll have more information for us to help you with
<flocculant> have a good day
<jk^> thanks :)
<jk^> happy Xmas :)
<flocculant> no problem - I'd really suggest waiting to see if you find something missing
<verynewuser> merry xmax/ is anyone here
<verynewuser> xmas* oh or happy holidays
<verynewuser> ok so I cant be entitled about getting help espesially on a holiday but shoot in the dark here goes: ive been installing xubuntu since noon yesterday and I just got an ip address ... im having trouble getting on wifi tried doing all the things I got from google but some things needed a reboot (dont know if I can reboot while installing)
<verynewuser> first time with linux thought this distro would be good for an old mac
<zleap> verynewuser: we can try and help
<zleap> normally you reoot right at the end
<zleap> reboot
<verynewuser> wow thanks
<zleap> recent installs seemed to pick up the wifi during the install process,
<zleap> you just need the wifi password,  however i am sureif you connect to a working wired connection there is an install option to download drivers etc as you install
<verynewuser> I dont have a ethernet cable but I could get one if need be
<verynewuser> is it normal ive been istalling since noon yesterday?
<zleap> no,  for me it takes < 1 hour
<verynewuser> every thing other than wifi seems to work
<zleap> and this is on an oldish netook
<zleap> netbook
<verynewuser> im on a 2007 mac that I am trying to give new life
<zleap> what version of xubuntu are you tryingto install
<zleap> i am guessing 17.10
<verynewuser> the latest one I think, I dont know how to check
<verynewuser> 17.10
<zleap> ok
<zleap> hmm,  normally in hte terminal window you can type lsb_release -a (on a working system)
<verynewuser> im at starting network name resolution
<zleap> i would see if you can get a network cable,
<verynewuser> no lsb mudules are available
<zleap> hmm
<verynewuser> fair enough
<zleap> so are you just selecting install or going to the live session then installing
<verynewuser> am I on a good distro for a new user?
<zleap> should be,  it could just be your hardware
<zleap> but xfce is low resource,
<verynewuser> I did instal with out trying it first
<zleap> ok
<zleap> either is fine, the live session is useful to see how quick it runs from live
<verynewuser> I did get a harning about my hard drive being bad and had to retry the instal
<verynewuser> warning (im not used to this keyboard)
<zleap> np i am sure my b key is a bit dodgy here
<zleap> i get so
<verynewuser> im willing to go get a ethenet cable if thats the first thing I should try
<zleap> i get warnings here too,,  someties they are harder to interpret
<zleap> i would, it can then pull in any drivers it needs
<verynewuser> I dont have a wifi icon, I tried setting up wifi with instaluating with terminal, tried setting up with the wifi settings
<zleap> i am not sure what elese to suggest, if the hdd is dying then that could explain the slowness
<zleap> i am guessing 2007 would be old ide hard disk
<zleap> or very early sata
<verynewuser> should I consider getting an ssd?
<zleap> not sure,  would that work on a 2007 mac?
<verynewuser> but even know
<zleap> not sure
<zleap> how much ram memory do you have
<verynewuser> 4 I think
<zleap> 4gb should be more than enough
<verynewuser> theres a youtube vid about adding an ssd so maybe its a thing
<zleap> ssds are faster
<zleap> it may also be worth booting the install cd and running a memory test,   that can take a few hours but as it is quiet
<zleap> you can run that,  and then when there are people here  say you have done that and provide results
<verynewuser> memtest86?
<zleap> it should be on the install / boot menu
<zleap> but yea
<verynewuser> im instaling on a usb
<zleap> ah ok so from install media to usb
<zleap> it should not that very long either way
<verynewuser> im not on the boot menu thats the thing I was on, im in the destop enviroment
<verynewuser> theres the instal window
<verynewuser> with a black box with codelike things being displayed
<verynewuser> im not using the corect words sorry about that
<zleap> hmm
<zleap> ok that could be a terminal window
<zleap> normally graphical install doesn't display that
<zleap> i ammore worried about giving out bad advice,  i would ask when someone is around
<verynewuser> thank you thow
<zleap> unless you get a terminal window up
<zleap> no problem
<verynewuser> I can use the terminal
<verynewuser> ive had mixed results with it
<zleap> ok
<zleap> so this is a terninal window
<zleap> yeah the command line is powerful if you know how to use it
<zleap> can be a steep learning curve
<verynewuser> can I put open memtest86 on the comand line?
<verynewuser> unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or ttry with --fix-mising
<zleap> hmm
<zleap> i can never get these commands right
<zleap> i am sure that is apt-get update --fix-missing
<zleap> prefix with sudo i think
<verynewuser> some index files failed to get dl. they have been ignored or old one used instead
<zleap> sounds like something is wrong somewhere
<zleap> do you have an ip address ?
<zleap> ifconfig (old way but still works)
<verynewuser> ether 58:b0:35 ....?
<zleap> hmm
<zleap> so no actual ip address
<zleap> that could be the issue
<verynewuser> I think so because I read in the black screen that it made an ip adress
<zleap> ip addr | grep inet
<zleap> ip is the newer ifconfig,  that willor does here display my ip address
<zleap> ipv4, unless you're using ipv6
<verynewuser> im having trouble making a vertical line....
<verynewuser> got it
<verynewuser> inet 127.0..... scope host lo
<verynewuser> inet 6 scope host
<verynewuser> so tomorow imm going to buy a ethernet cable and perhaps an ssd and follow ifixits guide
<verynewuser> thank you for your help
<verynewuser> I know I am fairly clueless
<zleap> no proble,
<zleap> it is nice to try and help
<zleap> if you are new,  make lots of notes
<verynewuser> so I see a icon with a arrow pointing up and one pointing down
<verynewuser> when I click on it I see edit conectings
<verynewuser> I tried adding my wifi but ÙI could get it to work
<verynewuser> I dont see a wifi signal looking logo
<verynewuser> my cursor is a loading thing and has been like that since yesterday afternoon
<zleap> it maybe worth restarting
<zleap> sounds like it has stalled
<verynewuser> can I do that while it says installing and had lines of code like stuff runing
<zleap> try doing ctrl-alt-fn, (f1 to f10) i am sure one of those may display something useful
<zleap> i think so
<zleap> but it if has been the same since yesterday there is clearly an issue
<verynewuser> im on a multilingual can keyboard, but with a physical mac keyboard
<zleap> ok
<zleap> yeah when you choose the keymap you will need to specifiy the riht mac keyboard
<verynewuser> ok I did f1
<verynewuser> now I see xubuntu login:
<verynewuser> and I dont know my usename
<verynewuser> I think its xubuntu but it didnt work
<zleap> you have not setthat up yet
<zleap> wh\t do the other fn keys do
<verynewuser> f5 made me get back to destop
<zleap> ok
<zleap> i am sure one should give you kernel or oher output
<zleap> this is where i need help to help you
<verynewuser> f8 give me a black screen with a horizontal line that is blinking
<zleap> that is normal
<zleap> sounds like it has stalled durin install if it had installed you would know the userid password
<verynewuser> I remeber my passwrd but not the username
<zleap> ok
<verynewuser> maybe I should reinstall
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> which is what restarting will do,
<verynewuser> should I get a new xubunto 17.10
<zleap> maybe
<verynewuser> re dl it to make sure its ok
<verynewuser> ok im in no rush
<zleap> did you check the integrity of the iso file when you downloaded it
<verynewuser> and should be patient
<zleap> md5sum usually
<verynewuser> no I did not, nor do I know how to do that
<verynewuser> ill google it
<zleap> download iso file
<zleap> download the md5sums file (MD5SUMS)
<zleap> essentially that is a list of checksums for the iso file
<zleap> put everything in the same place
<zleap> then run i think md5sum -c MD5SUMS
<zleap> most will fail, the iso you downloaded should get listed as ok
<zleap> what that does is take each file in turn in the MD5SUMS and checks the calculaed checksum with that in the MD5SUMS file
<verynewuser> I decided to check disk for defects
<zleap> ok
<zleap> there should be instructions on the xubuntu website
<zleap> so in the MD5SUMS file you have file.iso and a list of letters / numbers in a line which is a hexadecimal represenaton calcuation of the data on the cd
<zleap> so whqt yuou download should match what is in the MD5sum file for that iso
<zleap> it is like paraty checking
<verynewuser> I dont really understad what Im doing, what I did was dl the iso and unziped it and then restarted the mac while holding a buton
<zleap> er ok
<zleap> normally you put the iso file onm to a disk
<zleap> as a disk image
<zleap> rather than file on disk
<verynewuser> the words you are using dont mean much to me...
<verynewuser> oh
<zleap> don't worry
<verynewuser> ive got no errors
<zleap> ok
<zleap> so how did you make the current install disk
<verynewuser> so I did the wrong thing but then managed to dl it anyways...
<zleap> you downloaded it
<verynewuser> is it because I didnt do the right thing that I could fully dl it
<zleap> you need to put the iso image file on to a recordable (dvd probably) or you can put it on to a spare usb flash disk
<verynewuser> the file I dl was an iso
<zleap> yes
<zleap> whuch is a disk imag
<zleap> e
<zleap> this goes on to a cd, this is confusing for a lot of people
<zleap> so what OS are you using right now with irc
<verynewuser> on this comp win 10
<verynewuser> oh sorry
<verynewuser> yes win 10
<zleap> so there should be a windows tool to put the image on to a cd / dvd
<verynewuser> irc is this chat thing
<zleap> yeah
<verynewuser> so you recomend using a cd instead of a usb
<zleap> you can use either
<rud0lf> i always use rufus for windows
<zleap> rud0lf: is tere an iso checking tool for windows,  that isn't cli based as my md5sum -c MD5SUM does assume you're using linux based system
<rud0lf> i bet there is
<rud0lf> but why not cli based?
<rud0lf> zleap: google gave me http://www.winmd5.com/
<zleap> well verynewuser is using win10
<rud0lf> looks simple
<verynewuser> when I tried xubunto with out isntaling I boot to a desktop enviroment
<verynewuser> now I see 2 icons with up and down arrows
<zleap> that is the live cd
<zleap> that i think is the network tool
<verynewuser> it says enable conections, edit conections
<zleap> ok
<zleap> i would get an ether net cable
<verynewuser> ok
<zleap> that way if you connect computer to a network socket you know it is connected
<verynewuser> thank you very much
<verynewuser> im getting one tomorow
<verynewuser> I have to go
<zleap> but if it is getting as far as the live desktop that is a good thing the cd is working
<zleap> i am still confused how it is booting but may e it finds a iso image on the mac and can boot from it, i am not famioar with the mac hardware / boot system
<zleap> familiar
<zleap> chat later
<verynewuser> well I think I dl the amd version....
<verynewuser> dont really know what im doing dl 16.04 on a newly formated usb, going to buy an ethernet tomorow
<verynewuser> ok had a 2nd error related to the hard drive
<verynewuser> I think im going to bite the bullet and get an ssd
<roadapathy> Hello!
<roadapathy> Where can I go to report a bug/regression?
<well_laid_lawn> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<roadapathy> Thank you, and Merry Christmas! ;-)
<roadapathy> Does it matter that it's a bug in Xubuntu though? It's part of the core. My microphone and cam mic doesn't work in Xubuntu 17.10 anymore....
<well_laid_lawn> roadapathy:  "If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives" so a bug in xubuntu counts
<roadapathy> I reported it as a possible issue with recording devices.
<roadapathy> Thanks!
<roadapathy> I hope this helps. I'm not the expert on this. I couldn't fix it. I tried compiling new Kernel, updating Alsa and Pulseaudio- so I believe a bug report is in order.
<verynewuser> well my mistake was user errer/incompetence I think im going to get it
<verynewuser> with xbuntu one needs to configure a wifi before using it and after you set the security you get a prompt for a password, because I didnt see a prompt for a password I assumes there would be none
<verynewuser> very newbie mistake
<verynewuser> but I think I can get it to work
<knome> verynewuser, actually you shouldn't need to do that, but sometimes network manager can be a bit wonky and it won't let you connect even if it asked you the password and you type right password
<Maxis> error*, an errer is a person who errs
<knome> Maxis, and that provided what kind of value to the discussion? (or in other words, i'm the only language police on this channel :P)
<Maxis> It provided comfort to a brain hearing one word and two eyes hearing another! Sorry, it's an annoying habit.
<knome> no worries
<well_laid_lawn> I thought it was funny ...
<knome> we do have #xubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chatter if you're into that kind of thing
<knome> well_laid_lawn, this channel isn't a popularity contest to make comments that the majority of people think are funny ontopic
<knome> #xubuntu-offtopic is that channel
<knome> (literally)
<verynewuser> if it helps english is my 2nd language and im out of practice
<verynewuser> I did aprechiate it
<knome> verynewuser, let me reassure you - it's ok - as long as we can understand you
<knome> verynewuser, and for that matter, your english is fine :)
<verynewuser> ok so ive added a wifi conection
<verynewuser> ive put the same ssid and password as the one store on my win 10 pc
<verynewuser> its checked by default to automatically connect to it
<verynewuser> also is it normal that my installation says amd64 (I have intel)
<knome> yes, the i386/amd64 names are a remnant from legacy times
<verynewuser> ok
<verynewuser> ty
<verynewuser> when it prompts me to restart do I hold the same button I needed to hold when booting of the iso usb?
<verynewuser> alt (its a mac)
<knome> prompts to restart when?
<verynewuser> during instal
<knome> also please note that mac's aren't officially supported
<verynewuser> noted
<knome> when prompted to restart, just restart as you'd normally do
<verynewuser> ok ty
<verynewuser> if I cant put linux on this 2010 mac i
<verynewuser> I dont know what to do with it, software is obsolete and apple stopped supporting it
<knome> that's what happens with proprietary software
<knome> granted, open source projects stop supporting certain os versions too, but you can most often just update to the latest and still get away with it
<knome> (but 10 year old computers are 10 year old, and releases from this year are released 10 years after them, so obviously it doesn't always work out)
<verynewuser> my family wont be buying anymore macs :)
<knome> this isn't mac-specific, it also affects windows-powered machines
<verynewuser> right, but is it to the same degree
<knome> but yes, obviously coming from a linux channel, i recommend buying hardware that can run theoretically any operating system you might want to use
<verynewuser> maybe ive just never seen a pc be too old to run a new version of windows
<knome> this is starting to get a bit offtopic, but briefly more or less yes: many windows machines are on the lower end of the performance scale even when bought, and if you are trying to run an operating system 10 years from the future with one...
<verynewuser> ive only seen it on a mac, my one data point isnt very scientific
<knome> but also "runs smooth" is subjective, so some setup with an old computer and new OS might be acceptable for you but not me
<verynewuser> its a spare comp for trip and what not
<knome> depens on the use case too: if you only need to have a computer to check your emails once a month, anything that boots should be fine, but if you use your computer daily for work (even indirectly), it might not
<knome> that's subjective too: some people don't mind some slowness on a trip, some want their hardware to be as fast as possible so they can get done with it ASAP
<knome> again - totally subjective :)
<verynewuser> thank you for the education/wisdom
<knome> no problem
<verynewuser> I have to go your guys are the best
<knome> good luck
#xubuntu 2017-12-26
<Table> hello all
<Table> my xubuntu is having trouble logging in; i have to ctrl alt f2 into the log in and i get could not find key with description, could not find valid key in user session keyring and error parsing options
<Table> df -h and df -i shows that my tmpfs is 100% in usage, not sure how because it was working fine just earlier today
<Table> it's also running 5 /dev/loop all at a 100% usage
<zxd> hi
<zxd> hi
<zxd> isn't sleep mode supposed to turn off Powersupply fan?
<red> help
<Guest42875> sam one?
<ram8> I have 8 gb of ram (2X4), but when I run "free -g" in the terminal it shows 7 gigs total. Why is this?
<ram8> I just installed a second 4 gig stick last night
<knome> some memory is always reserved
<knome> shouldn't be 1/8GB, but it's likely rounded or sth
<knome> where are you seeing this 7 gigs total?
<well_laid_lawn> free -m   has less rounding so gives a better idea of how the system sees things
<ram8> free -m gives this output
<ram8>   total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available Mem:           7864        1524        5265         100        1074        5956 Swap:          3975           0        3975
<ram8> *total mem: 7864
<ram8> total swap: 3975
<well_laid_lawn> so 136mB is reserved not a Gig
<ram8> okay
<ram8> thanks
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
#xubuntu 2017-12-27
<xubuntu77i> sooo
<lingbing> hey there, could someone help me with a screen resolution issue?
<lingbing> xubuntu doesn't list my native monitor resolution. i can add it using xrandr as per various forum posts, but then selecting the desired resolution and pressing "Apply" has no effect.
<lingbing> i found an old bug report on this claiming it was resolved.
<lingbing> pretty much at the tearing my hair out stage
<hk238> hello
<hk238> is there a 'hotcorners' package for xubuntu?: o
<knome> !info hotcorners
<ubottu> Package hotcorners does not exist in artful
<hk238> I mean something with the functionality that you can move the mouse to a corner and have it do something..? :o
<knome> not in the default system at least
<hk238> alright : )
<JackFrost> https://github.com/brianhsu/xfce4-hotcorner-plugin
<JackFrost> It was packaged in extras at one point.
<hk238> thanks I'll see if I can make that work : )
#xubuntu 2017-12-28
<xubuntu57i> hi
#xubuntu 2017-12-29
<jk^> hi all
<jk^> i'm trying xubuntu
<jk^> but it often is slow :(
<jk^> i don't know if the problems are the no-official drive, or what :\
<jk^> is there in xubuntu a log of what i see during starting up?
<flocculant> jk^: no idea what no-official drive means, check /var/log for various logs and also journalctl
<jk^> ehm excuse for my english
<jk^> i mean
<jk^> i just installed xubuntu but after i had not installed audio drivers, video drivers and ethernet drivers like i did on windows...
<jk^> i guess i have to install driver downloaded from official site such as "Intel (for video card), HP for audio card and official site of my usb-ethernet adapter)
<flocculant> that's because in windows you need to install that stuff - I sometimes install a graphics driver, never the other 2
<flocculant> if there is a graphics driver available for you it will be in Additional Drivers in the Settings menu
<flocculant> open a terminal and run top - leave it running, when you think the machine is slow - look at top and see what's the first process
<flocculant> also of course it could be slow because low ram, slow cpu
<jk^> where i found "top"?
<jk^> i prefer gui way
<flocculant> just type top in the terminal and then enter
<jk^> flocculant, i did it
<jk^> but isn't there another way to open this "top"?
<jk^> i prefer gui way :\ in terminal i have too much fear to do wrong, error
<jk^> however flocculant i have problem even with archive manager
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dEUp2r1yoNFog-pfVGTfK6pF4EJXTP5K/view?usp=sharing
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ezzAz0mCP0C_DYldM23nY59MlzgqhgtV/view?usp=sharing
<jk^> however flocculant i tupe "top" in terminal but i don't understand anything about what i see
<jk^> :\
<flocculant> jk^: no idea about the archive manager - don't understand what it says
<jk^> i translate for you
<flocculant> didn't expect you to understand top - you just need to know what the first process is when the machine slows down
<flocculant> and also - you've not said what spec the machine is
<jk^> 1,4 GHz Celeron M; 2 GB RAM;
<jk^> flocculant,
<jk^> i read the reccomendend system requirements, it should be run on this machien
<jk^> machine
<flocculant> yea it will run - not the fastest experience though
<jk^> i went in "Sotware"->"Utility"->"Archivation"
<jk^> but there isn't app like file roller or ark
<jk^> :\
<jk^> they don't appers
<jk^> appears
<flocculant> it's in Accessories
<flocculant> oh
<flocculant> what is Sotware"->"Utility"->"Archivation ?
<jk^> ok but sometimes, the experience is not the fastest but it's properly very slow :-o
<jk^> eh
<jk^> software
<flocculant> is that the software app?
<jk^> the app to install and unistall apps
<jk^> utility is an its section
<flocculant> oh right - there is an archive tool installed
<jk^> and after there is the section of the archive manager apps
<jk^> but it doesn't appear anything
<flocculant> yea ok - understand that
<jk^> yes but the default app, give me error messages
<flocculant> sigh
<flocculant> which you've screenshot in google (again) in some language - sorry bud but I can read English
<flocculant> try the italian channel - which you know about :)
<jk^> "It happens an error during the archive loading - "Fatal error"
<jk^> in the other image is the same
<jk^> messages
<jk^> except for "UTF-8 error"
<jk^> flocculant, i'm trying also to search for "ark" or "roller" in the Software's searchbox, but it doesn't appears anything, i need to open those archive, in them there are many important information i can't lose :( pls help me
<bazhang> jk^, how many channels are you crossposting to now
<bazhang> please don't
 * flocculant wanders off
<jk^> i'm looking for someone can help me
<jk^> :\ i need those info included in those archives :(
<Maxis> Asking again and again won't help, just wait, someone might come back and know how to help you. It's understood that you urgently need whatever is in them, but knowing that doesn't help anybody know what to do.
<bazhang> jk^, it's a holiday weekend, so patience is a must
<Maxis> From Christmas to New Year's, things will always be slow.
<bazhang> jk^, if you need very immediate help, you might check out a ubuntu loco or lug
<bazhang> yep, with around a week on either side
<flocculant> jk^: if you have an error with the archive with one tool - you're likely to have the same issue with others
<flocculant> you've given no-one any real information about the problem - just 2 very generic pictures
<bazhang> jk^, if you tell us what region you are in, we might point you to a local channel or linux users group
<flocculant> getting help in linux is a 2 way thing - you give us info - we try to help
<flocculant> bazhang: italian - at least they talk italian in the #u-it channel
<flocculant> which they know about
<jk^> ok
<jk^> thanks a lot
<jk^> i'll wait
<bazhang> flocculant, yeah the two bits of info he showed were not very helpful at all
<flocculant> bazhang: yup
<bazhang> jk^, waiting wont create new answers until you give very detailed info
<jk^> however i don't know which kind of info give you
<jk^> i use linux since 4-5 days
<jk^> :\
<jk^> i have to be disintossicated from windows
<jk^> :\
<bazhang> jk^, you some hdd/usb stick or what with info you MUST Have
<jk^> i have to detoxify myself from windows :P
<jk^> excuse for my english
<bazhang> jk^, did you wish to chat or get help here
<jk^> get help by chatting
<jk^> how to gather detailed info do u need?
<bazhang> jk^, you have had that count for several months
<bazhang> but you say 4-5 days
<jk^> yes, i installed few days ago
<jk^> before i had to resolve many other problems
<jk^> even problems in my life
<bazhang> jk^, I *just* asked a question above
<jk^> i don't understand, excuse me
<jk^> <bazhang> jk^, you some hdd/usb stick or what with info you MUST Have
<jk^> this?
<bazhang> jk^, HDD oe USB stick or what
<jk^> now the os is installed on hdd
<jk^> before i just tried it on usb
<jk^> just to try
<bazhang> the info you must retrieve and need NOW is where
<jk^> after i installed it
<jk^> ahhhhhhhhhh
<jk^> the archives is on an external hd
<bazhang> jk^, was it a windows ntfs hard drive
<jk^> yes
<bazhang> jk^, what happened when you connected it to a windows computer
<jk^> autoplay
<jk^> and it ask me what to do
<jk^> i open it by file manager
<bazhang> jk^, so the files are all movies, music and so on
<jk^> even documents, photo
<jk^> software
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> so they work great with connecting to a windows computer
<bazhang> jk^, dont think about software, windows software is not going to just run on a ubuntu computer, lets focus on getting the documents/movies/music/photos
<bazhang> jk^, is the problem that you cannot get them, OR is the problem that they will not autoplay on your ubuntu computer
<bazhang> jk^, are you still there?
<bazhang> jk^, can you understand what I am asking?
<jk^> yes, they work great even in xubuntu
<bazhang> jk^, you didnt answer what I was asking
<jk^> wait, i have to read again
<jk^> my poor english
<bazhang> jk^, works on windows computer yes or no
<jk^> ok documents, movies, music, photos work great... i know the software file will not run in linux, for examper .exe file... that's not a problem...
<bazhang> jk^, sorry I cannot help as you will not even answer the most basic things I am asking you
<jk^> external hd autoplay even in ubuntu
<jk^> to browse it by file manager
<jk^> my problem is with archives
<jk^> for the precision, now i'm having problems with .rar
<bazhang> jk^, the archive sounds corrupted
<bazhang> jk^, so it's some kind of file-sharing rar that wont open for you
<jk^> what corrupt them? :-o
<jk^> before i uninstall windows and install xubuntu they works
<bazhang> jk^, that happens sometimes when downloading things on the internet
<jk^> and i don't do any operation on them
<bazhang> jk^, so get  another one
<flocculant> rarely use archives - but does file-roller actually support .rar files?
<bazhang> I just get 'unp'
<bazhang> that handles it all
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> never heard of that - thanks bazhang :)
<bazhang> np!
<flocculant> that says "blah blah "unrar-nonfree" ..."
<bazhang> jk^, so you cannot get something.something.rar to open
<flocculant> looking at synaptic - file-roller doesn't appear to support rar
<bazhang> and it's likely some drm/pw-prtected thing
<jk^> what is synaptic?
<bazhang> jk^, what is the rar of
<flocculant> jk^: don't worry about synaptic
<jk^> please i hope you understand my difficult, i use xubuntu since few days, after about 20 year of bill gates dipendence
<flocculant> sigh
<flocculant> that shouldn't stop you answering questions
<bazhang> jk^, please just answer what I ask
<jk^> so now i have to accustom tu linux world
<flocculant> stop it
<bazhang> jk^, what is the RAR of
<jk^> i don't know what is synaptic... and RAR is a simple file with several file within it bazhang
<jk^> with password
<dax> as far as .rar files go: if unrar from ultiverse doesn't work, you're screwed on Linux pretty much
<jk^> there's even personal text document
<bazhang> jk^, it's corrupt, file-roller wont help, get another copy
<dax> it's a crap file format with a bunch of stupid extensions that aren't supported by random unarchivers
<dax> s/ultiverse/multiverse/
<dax> so if you don't have a Windows handy to use WinRar to get it open... too bad
<bazhang> !ultimatix
<ubottu> Ultamatix is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu.  Use of this software may cause damage to your Ubuntu install.  Do not suggest its use in this channel. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/99905.html and !automatix for more info.
<bazhang> haha
<flocculant> 0_0
<flocculant> lol - not seen that for a long time
<bazhang> that slipped by somehow
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> jk^: enable Multiverse in Software & Updates (it's in the Settings menu) then close that and reload when it tells you
<flocculant> then you will be able to install unrar, sudo apt install unrar
<flocculant> then use that
<jk^> ok
<flocculant> https://askubuntu.com/questions/41791/whats-the-easiest-way-to-unrar-a-file
<jk^> it's already checked
<jk^> flocculant,
<flocculant> ok - so do the next thing - install unrar
<flocculant> and if you still have problems - then the issue is the archive itself
<jk^> software doesn't show me anything :\
<flocculant> do you EVER read anything?
<flocculant> I told you how to install it ...
<jk^> is unrar an app?
<flocculant> well - I didn't say use a terminal I suppose
<jk^> and to install an app, have i to use "Software" right? :\
<flocculant> open a terminal - sudo apt install unrar - enter - tell it the password
<flocculant> Software is neutered - half of anything useful never shows up
<jk^> but I opened software, i went in "Utility" and in the Subsection for the archiviation tools, but it doesn't appears anything
<flocculant> still wish we didn't seed it ...
<flocculant> jk^: will you please READ
<flocculant> stop using Software - it won't show there
<jk^> even if i try to searc the word "rar" in the search box, there is the simbol which rotate rotate rotate with no end, and it doesn't show me any results
<bazhang> jk^, please close 'software'
<flocculant> ...
<bazhang> jk^, did you close 'software'
<jk^> yes
<bazhang> jk^, open a terminal
<bazhang> jk^, did you open a terminal
<jk^> yes
<bazhang> jk^, in the terminal type this  sudo apt install unrar
<bazhang> jk^, then give it your password
<jk^> i did it
<bazhang> jk^, and what happened
<jk^> i think it installed somethign
<jk^> something
<bazhang> great
<jk^> now may i try to open the archive?
<bazhang> jk^, go to the .rar and right click  open with unrar
<jk^> i can't find it
<bazhang> find what
<jk^> it appears just the default archive manager
<bazhang> did you use the right hand button on your mouse
<jk^> yes
<bazhang> and did that open a menu
<jk^> yes
<jk^> i try with default app
<jk^> second icon of default app
<jk^> and even with "open with"
<bazhang> jk^, choose 'open with' unrar
<jk^> but it doesn't appear "unrar"
<jk^> :(((((((((((
<jk^> so sad
<jk^> so nervous
<jk^> now i have to go away
<jk^> i will try when i just can :\
<jk^> 22 hours without sleep :\
<jk^> thanks a lot
<jk^> to all of you
<jk^> i will try later
<flocculant> bazhang dax - thanks for joining in :)
<bazhang> flocculant, we'll always have automatix!
<bazhang> 'play it , sam'
<flocculant> ha ha ha
<flocculant> that was about when I first turned up - didn't use it though
<bazhang> ages and ages ago
<flocculant> yup
<flocculant> been hanging about for 10 years
<flocculant> anyway - off to do nothing all day :)
<bazhang> bye! happy new year!
<flocculant> you too :)
<TudorMan> Hi guys
<TudorMan> I just had a weird problem with my Xubuntu setup
<TudorMan> I configured my laptop to use the proprietary NVIDIA drivers. I tried nvidia-340 because they were claimed to work with my GPU. I reboot, kernel error occurs. Keeps looping round listing a bunch of broken commands and basically just refusing to boot.
<TudorMan> Instead of booting to recovery and just removing the NVIDIA drivers, I removed the NVIDIA drivers and installed nouveau
<TudorMan> This prompted a lot of xorg packages to be removed and only nouveau reinstalled. Could anyone tell me why this happened?
<TudorMan> This basically ended in my laptop booting to a black screen for a while until I reinstalled xorg, and at that point my mouse and keyboard wouldn't work at the login screen, so I followed some advice on stackexchange and installed xserver-xorg-input-all, xubuntu-desktop, and xserver-xorg-video-vmware
<ikonia> depends what the kernel error was
<TudorMan> This fixed my problem and I'm now booted again, but I'm not sure whether I'm missing any other important packages
<TudorMan> apt is also saying I have some unneeded packages, except they seem needed to me
<TudorMan> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<TudorMan>   bbswitch-dkms dkms lib32gcc1 libc6-i386 libcuda1-340 libxfont2 libxnvctrl0
<TudorMan>   screen-resolution-extra xserver-xorg-legacy-hwe-16.04
<ikonia> probably not needed
<TudorMan> thanks ikonia. It seems they're leftovers from the nvidia drivers.
<TudorMan> I'll just do a quick reboot to make sure everything still wors
<TudorMan> *Works
<TudorMan> Doesn't seem dead
#xubuntu 2017-12-31
<rowinofwin> Hi all, I have a strange issue on a lenovo laptop with ubuntu mate and xubuntu 16.04. The touchpad isn't working, but neither is an external USB mouse. xinput doesn't show either, but lsusb shows the usb mouse just fine.
<xubuntu84d> hay i need help
<flocculant> wait longer then ...
<jk^> Hi all
<jk^> Problem at starting
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FaMH9Vh7so2oMjBhjEEsiWlFzl6xCHSw/view?usp=drivesdk
<jk^> Pls help me
<flocculant> jk^: I have a couple of questions which you need to answer. I am not interested in any babbling like we've had from you previously - I've very little time to spare today
<flocculant> 1 - what did you do before this happened?
<flocculant> 2 - what random webpages have you been following before this happened?
<Guest95753> hello there, should i use "sudo" for installing snaps? some sites use it some oter no, i'm kinda confused :S
<well_laid_lawn> Guest95753:  some linux distros have a root user that doesn't need sudo. With the 'buntus ou need to escalate permissions with sudo to install stuff
<Guest95753> well_laid_lawn, i know this, i just thought, snap was somehow different
<well_laid_lawn> if it installs anything anywhere that is not your $HOME then you'll need sudo
<Guest95753> well_laid_lawn, ok thnx for the info
<well_laid_lawn> Guest95753:  https://docs.snapcraft.io/core/usage
<well_laid_lawn> says you use sudo to login then don't need sudo for commands
<Guest95753> well_laid_lawn, thnx, i'm readin it asap
<well_laid_lawn> it says if you don't login you'll need root priveleges for most things
<Guest95753> yep
<Guest95753> well_laid_lawn, i thought snap used polkit for local auth
<Guest95753> i think fedora does this for the software from its own official repos and it doesn't need password, at least in gnome software
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use it I just read the sites directions
<Guest95753> ok
<jk^> hi
<jk^> where are the options to manage the "Keychains"?
<jk^> In my distro language is called "portachiavi"
<jk^> everytime i open chromium it ask for password
<jk^> i don't want it
<jk^> well_laid_lawn,
<jk^> Guest95753,
<Guest95753> jk^, i dont know what "Keychains" is, but as far as i know chrome uses gnome keyring by default on xubuntu
<jk^> ok how to disable for chromium?
<well_laid_lawn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/31786/chrome-asks-for-password-to-unlock-keyring-on-startup#191490
<Guest95753> run it as google --password-store=basic
<Guest95753> run it as google-chrome --password-store=basic
<Guest95753> but then your passwords won't be encrypted
<Guest95753> otherwise follow well_laid_lawn's link
<jk^> i don't find the gui way
<john90> gui way for what?
<jk^> to disable keyring for chromium
<john90> did this "google-chrome --password-store=basic" worked from terminal?
<jk^> :\
<jk^> i can't use terminal
<jk^> my fear is to do trouble
<jk^> already happened
<john90> yes ok dont worry
<jk^> https://askubuntu.com/questions/533324/change-keyring-password-on-xubuntu
<john90> there is no way to change the password manager from gui as far as i know
<jk^> seahorse
<jk^> where is?
<john90> open the "start menu" and type something like password
<jk^> i already did it
<john90> ok take a look at software center
<jk^> john90,
<jk^> yes but in software the name of app are translated
<john90> look for seahorse
<john90> jk^, just a moment....
<jk^> there is a way to open the keyring manager in xubuntu?
<jk^> a gui method
<jk^> in which menu i can find it?
<jk^> in ubuntu is called "Password and keys" but in xubuntu there isn't
<jk^> johtso,
<jk^> john90,
<jk^> <jk^> there is a way to open the keyring manager in xubuntu?
<jk^> <jk^> a gui method
<jk^> <jk^> in which menu i can find it?
<jk^> <jk^> in ubuntu is called "Password and keys" but in xubuntu there isn't
<jk^> or it has another name
<jk^> however, i'm boring, so i try to type seahors in terminal
<jk^> it told me seahors is not installed
<john90> sudo apt install -y libpam-gnome-keyring seahorse
<john90> copy paste this in terminal
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<john90> and then search seahorse in the "start menu"
<jk^> john90, i found in software
<jk^> Password and chiavi (keys)
<jk^> i installed it
<jk^> there are 2 items: "Chrome safe storage control" and "Chromium safe storage"
<jk^> but the password it show me is not the one i choose to create chromium keyring :\
<jk^> so strange
<jk^> isn't there in xubuntu a password and key manager?
#xubuntu 2018-12-24
<nikolam> I think that "Document > Word Wrap" does not work like it should in 'mousepad' in Xubuntu 18.04 LTS
<nikolam> When magnet link is pasted, it does not display whole link visible , but first part in the first line and second part not wrapped
<brainwash> nikolam: the second part is seen a single word then
<brainwash> as a
<nikolam> no as large non-wrapped line
<brainwash> nikolam: I guess you should open a bug report then if you think it is not working properly
<xubuntu73i> hello, how long is the Long term support? thks
<xubuntu80i> hello
<xubuntu80i> helllooo
<diogenes_> hello
#xubuntu 2018-12-25
<yaboiparkcity> hallo
#xubuntu 2018-12-26
<skinnymg1> hello everyone
<skinnymg1> so, once this is done installing I should be able to reboot into the install?
<docadams> I have a system with 4TB drive.  If I install xubuntu 18.10, I can take the whole drive in remaining after swap space allocated.  If I clean the drive, install win10 (need it for one thing) and then run live cd and using gparted 0.32.0 I can only get partition of less than 2GB.  Installed with dual boot and still can not resize the /ext4 partition.  Can I get the whole 3TB+ in one partition?
<docadams> Sorry.  That should be 2TB instead of 2GB for each of the two partitions I make up after the win10 partition.
<well_laid_lawn> docadams:  is it an older computer, 32bit ?
<docadams> No.  It is a 64bit Intel i5 with quad core.  Have 8GB of main memory.
<docadams> I can give you lshw listing (long!!).
<well_laid_lawn> a bios setting is the only other thing I can think of for a file size limit
<docadams> I would think the bios setting would come into play with the installation of xubuntu taking the whole drive.  It does not as I can get one partition over 3.5TB.
<well_laid_lawn> k
<docadams> Here is message I get if I install gparted and try to resize with the system installed.
<well_laid_lawn> docadams:  a quick web search says you need to use gpt
<docadams> ======================
<docadams> libparted : 3.2
<docadams> ======================
<docadams> partition length of 4480573440 sectors exceeds the msdos-partition-table-imposed maximum of 4294967295
<well_laid_lawn> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<docadams> Thanks.  I'll log out and use the steps in the URL.  ciao.
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<Orioa> evening
<mnan> hi
<mnan> Hi. I have a quick question. While installing xubuntu from the usb installer onto a usb 3.1 stick, I can't select the stick a main installation directory pointer so that I could encrypt the USB 3.1 drive. Is there any other possibility to change the main installation onto the usb stick so that I can make use of the encryption other than taking the harddisk out of my laptop ? :) thanks
<faithinstrangers> ok dumb question - i have 16gb of ram, do I need swap?
<faithinstrangers> if so, how much? a guide on redhat is suggesting i use 8gb, but i'm not sure
<brainwash> you would need it for what?
<faithinstrangers> i'm not sure what you're asking
<faithinstrangers> i thought it was common practice to have a swap partition, no?
<brainwash> if you run out of memory, or if you want to use suspend-to-disk
<brainwash> is this the case?
<faithinstrangers> i'm intending of having the computer run 24/7 without suspending or sleeping
<faithinstrangers> it's a desktop if that helps
<brainwash> there you have it then
<faithinstrangers> ok cool
<faithinstrangers> thanks :)
<brainwash> np
<xubuntu09w> hello
<xubuntu09w> need help
<xubuntu09w> I have installed xubuntu on virtualbox, how to make the screen right size?
#xubuntu 2018-12-27
<user___> hello everyone!
<xubuntu72i> hello
<BackTheNerd> woohoo, this is fun.:)
<xubuntu77w> Hello, I was hoping to ask a question about xubuntu and no audio over hdmi. Am I in the right place?
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu77w:  yep
<well_laid_lawn> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xubuntu77w> When I have done that, I don't see the HDMI as a possible output. Seems to only want to output to internal speaker.
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu77w:  what video card do you have? the hdmi sound goes through the vid card
<xubuntu77w> I have an AMD/ATI Radeon HD 4200
<xubuntu77w> I am still a bit new to linux, so just to be sure I did it the right way, I used sudo lshw -c video
<xubuntu77w> to get that information
<xubuntu77w> configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<xubuntu77w> it is a pretty fresh install as well.
<gnrp> xubuntu77w: When you do `aplay -l`, what comes out?
<xubuntu77w> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC662 rev1 Analog [ALC662 rev1 Analog]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<gnrp> hm, so it does not even find the hardware
<xubuntu77w> I read somewhere that it might be the video driver. I did try to install the new ati drivers, but that failed saying I did not have the proper tools, that is when i finally threw my hands up and asked here.
<gnrp> yep, it is video drivers very likely
<gnrp> there is this information that you need a kernel parameter at boot
<gnrp> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI#HDMI_audio
<well_laid_lawn> with the hdmi cable connected in a terminal run   sudo adduser YourUser audio
<gnrp> I don't know how recent it is, though
<xubuntu77w> Adding user `animal' to group `audio' ... Adding user animal to group audio Done.
<well_laid_lawn> log out of eerything and log back in
<xubuntu77w> that will cause me to drop from here, so I will be back shortly
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<xubuntu66w> Hello, I was just here, and had audio over HDMI issues. I did a full reboot.
<xubuntu66w> not sure what I was trying to accomplish by logging out and back in, but when I ran the command
<xubuntu66w> aplay -l **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC662 rev1 Analog [ALC662 rev1 Analog]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<xubuntu66w> so, it does not seem to have helped.
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use hdmi, the best options from the net are to install the right vid driver or set the group
<xubuntu66w> I went to https://www.amd.com/en/support/graphics/amd-radeon-hd/ati-radeon-hd-4000-series/ati-radeon-hd-4200 and got  amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<xubuntu66w> when I run it using Chmod and ./ It seems to start, but then fails saying I don't have the proper tools, but does not tell me what those tools are.
<xubuntu66w> so, basically I don't know how to update the video drivers.
<well_laid_lawn> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<well_laid_lawn> !ati
<xubuntu66w> so. :) basically ati is a pain?
<well_laid_lawn> can be...
<xubuntu66w> that page you sent looks very promising, I am going to try it now.
<xubuntu66w> sorry, I did not find it earlier. I swear I looked.
<xubuntu66w> I am dropping from the chat, thank you for all your help. I will continue working on this tonight, I got to the additional drivers part, which did not work, so I am going to have to try to install manually.
<xubuntu66w> Thanks again!
#xubuntu 2018-12-28
<xubuntu77w> Hello
<xubuntu77w> my keyboard have a bad error
<xubuntu77w> when i use the shift or ctrl some keys not work
<xubuntu77w> for uppercase
<xubuntu77w> have solution for it
<xubuntu77w> ?
<xubuntu77w> i use a notebook lenovo thinkpad e431
<diogenes_> xubuntu77w, how you know they don't work?
<xubuntu77w> because the keys work normally
<xubuntu77w> when single
<xubuntu77w> some keys is x c v
<xubuntu77w> if shift+x per exemple not working
<diogenes_> xubuntu77w, are you dual booting?
<xubuntu38i>  Hello, I have trouble installing xubuntu 18.04. It's a dual boot with windows 10, efi. Install gets stuck on "grub2". I believe I might have a bit wrong setup... but i have no clue really https://i.imgur.com/IKVL0tL.png
<xubuntu38i> Explaining the https://i.imgur.com/IKVL0tL.png: /dev/sda1 was windows boot manager; sda2, sda3, sda4 belong to windows; sda5 is mounted as root folder / ; sda6 is swap; sda7 is mounted as /home.
<xubuntu38i> I have no clue where the grub2 or /boot/efi or whatever-you-call-it-should go.
<Kumool> i have not tried dual booting in a while but I think you should keep sda1 intact and dont use grub?
<Kumool> oh, left
<xubuntu40i> ola
<xubuntu40i> oi
#xubuntu 2018-12-29
<TechEmporium> Hi. I hope there's someone online here. I came here since I'm using Xubuntu, but I'm not too sure if the question I have would be related more towards Python or Apache server configuration
<TechEmporium> So I'm trying to experiment with setting up a Gopher server under Xubuntu. I currently have the standard LAMPP stack installed (the 2 Ps being Python & Perl) & I'm wondering what's the best route to take, to have Gopher working
<xubuntu45i> hi. i'd just like to say thanks, 'cause I use Xubuntu everyday
<xubuntu45i> au revoir !
#xubuntu 2018-12-30
<Jj> Greetings fellow *ubuntu users, it's safe uninstalling "mugshot"?
<JackFrost> Yeah, it's just for setting avatars and whatnot.
<Jj> Thank you!
<Alvaro-Chile> Hola alguien en español?
<Alvaro-Chile> Hola alguien en español?
<kubast2> what could cause a "Scratchy" sound on an audio jack?
<kubast2> it happens at times when I open a new tab in firefox
<kubast2> I haven't had it happen on kubuntu, so I thought it is some pulseaudio unrelated issue
<bodiccea> Only when you do this ?
<kubast2> yes it happens at random when I open a new tab and go to some site
<kubast2> it doesn't happen every time I use firefox
<bodiccea> And only for firefox ?
<kubast2> I don't use other browsers and no it doesn't happen with mpv or vlc
<kubast2> nor with some unrelated irc action
<bodiccea> Strange. Do you have a plugin which tries to make a sound when opening a new tab ?
<kubast2> nope I just have the openh264 plugin that's about it
<kubast2> and I doubt ublock origin extension does something like this
<diogenes_> bodiccea, are you the queen of celts?
<bodiccea> Hum. strange. Firefox does not access audio normally when opening a new tab. You may try restarting in safe mode, just for a quick test
<bodiccea> diogenes_: Queen of the Iceni ;-)
<diogenes_> i knew that :)
<diogenes_> what if you try a different browser to see if you get the same behaviour
<kubast2> Yeah I will see
<bodiccea> To restart FF in safe mode (temporarily) go to the right menu (the 3 horizontal lines icon), then "help", then "restart with addons disabled"
<kubast2> it doesn't happen right now, I checked dmesg for recent messages but there was nothing in there, maybe it happens during long idle periods
<bodiccea> Try to restart with no addons when it happens again (and also try another browser, opening the same tabs), and come back then ;-)
<arec> hi, after upgrading to 18.10 pulseaudio hasn't an output-device anymore. I tried to purge and reinstall pulseaudio but with no success.
<arec> i purged now alsa-base as well, after an alsa force-reload if have my audio-device back until i reboot, but after a reboot I have to force-reload alsa again.
<Kumool> ah pulseaudio
<Kumool> bane of everyone's existence
<arec> to sad that there aren't any proper alternatives
<Kumool> arec: to be honest IDK why pulseaudio even exist, but anyway i'll try to help, so what does { systemctl status | grep pulseaudio } output?
<arec> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gnDt9VMdGv/
<Kumool> ossv4 does everything that pulseaudio does
<arec> well, it's working (for now) after i force-reloaded alsa
<arec> should I reboot?
<Kumool> mine is just 5905 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<Kumool> no no, you can probably just kill everything
<arec> probably you dont have an inidicator in your panel?
<Kumool> I do
<arec> if i kill pulseaudio, it will autospawn again and have a device and plays sound
<Kumool> try {pulseaudio --kill;pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog}
<Kumool> also pulseaudio --dump-conf | pastebinit
<Kumool> it doesn't need to --daemonize=no if its properly configured
<arec> first command doesn't change anything (except the pid of course)
<arec> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3vsDZVdncb/
<arec> the internet said i should remove timidity-daemon, but i haven't have it installed
<Kumool> arec: can you ask in #ubuntu
<arec> I found just this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1801538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210472 in timidity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1801538 Timidity daemon doesn't play nice with pulse audio" [High,Confirmed]
<arec> ill try and ask otherwise in #ubuntu. hopefully they will not forward me to here :D
<arec> thanks for your help!
<Kumool> nah, never
<Kumool> hey I tried :)
<Kumool> lol, just /join #ubuntu
<Kumool> arec:
<arec> disableing timidity-service seems to work, but I think this shouldn't be the perfect solution
<Kumool> i thought you didn't have it installed
<arec> timidity-package is installed. otherwhere it where suggested to remove timidity-daemon, which i haven't installed
<Kumool> ah
<Kumool> do you need timidity?
<arec> tbh i'm not sure
<Kumool> try removing it, unless you're playing midi files or connecting a midi instrument I don't think it's necessary
<Kumool> if you are then you might need a solution
<Kumool> i still think you should /join #ubuntu
<arec> I'm not sure if any game need it
<Kumool> don't have to leave the channel btw
<arec> I haven't left the channel, I reboot ;)
<Kumool> ah
<arec> i cannot join #ubuntu
<arec> they are forwarding me to #ubuntu-unregged, even after i have registered my nick
<Kumool> ah
<Kumool> nevermind then
<Kumool> pacmd list-source-outputs | pastebinit
<arec> 0 source output(s) available.
<arec> but now i have sound output
<Kumool> pacmd info then
<arec> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SFJJ3nwW8Q/
<arec> ah, now i can join ubuntu, i had to mail-verify my account
<arec> I'll ask them how I have to configure timidity properly.
<Kumool> don't ask that, ask your first question and paste that last pastebin
<Kumool> i don't timidity is the problem
<Kumool> however i don't have it installed, if you want just remove it
<arec> timidity can work with nice soundfonts which makes midis sounds much better
<Kumool> did you try to remove timidity to see if it actually is the problem?
<arec> The problem disappeared after disabling the timidity service
<Kumool> ah
<arec> as i wrote above ;)
<Kumool> https://askubuntu.com/questions/822303/timidity-and-pulse-audio-playback
<arec> i think this references to the timidity application, not to the midi playback service, or im wrong?
<Kumool> no clue, anyway i'm giving up, also you can select soundfonts in audacious amidi plugin, I'm sure other players as well
<arec> yes, but this will not work in openttd
<arec> thank for your help, at least i have sound now after stating my system
<arec> about this timidity-think i'll try to figure out more. at least we have narrowed the problem to that
<arec> but probably you are right and the working sound after diableing timidity is just a side-effect of a deeper problem
<Kumool> I do not have 18.10 so I can't check to see if its reproducible, you're better off notifying in #ubuntu that the timidity service in 18.10 disables output devices
<Kumool> if you make it sound urgent, someone might actually help :P
<arec> yes, I'm trying, but for now nobody responsed to my questions
<Kumool> arec: and that's how you ask a question :)
<Kumool> arec: try out Ioria's suggestion
<Kumool> arec: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/timidity#Daemon
<Kumool> let me know how it goes, off to eat!
<arec> i'm trying, but it seems not enables midimusic again... im try to figure out where there problem is
<xubuntu96w> I had a unexpected shutdown. My battery was running out and the computer shut down. Is all ok or will there be some files corrupted ?
<Kumool> bahahaha
<Kumool> everything is fine
<Kumool> xubuntu96w: depends on your filesystem
<Kumool> xubuntu96w: if you were using a text editor, vim tends to keep a backup of everything you write as well
<Kumool> in case of that
<Kumool> xubuntu96w: you should however configure xfce-power-manager to go to sleep when the battery goes into critical status and so on
<xubuntu96w> I dont work with anything.. I change battery, it needed to be uncharged before first use and i forget to turn it off manually.
<xubuntu96w> In windows files can be corrupted.. that is why i ask... But linux is another thing i guess.
<Kumool> they can be corrupted as well
<Kumool> but whenever you boot fsck auto launches
<Kumool> and does a file integrity check and fixes if it finds errors
<xubuntu96w> Are there any log i can chec for that ?
<xubuntu96w> *check
<Kumool> arec: did you end up uninstalling a soundfont when you uninstalled timidity?
<xubuntu96w> All works fine anyway.
<Kumool> xubuntu96w: you can check /var/log/syslog to see boot system messages
<Kumool> xubuntu96w: if you are in a laptop install laptop mode tools
<arec> Kumool: yes i unistalled but reinstalled also
<arec> the missing midi sound seems to be an openttd-related problem
<Kumool> openttd has a channel in fnode i think
<Kumool> never used it, i think you need to have the data files so
<arec> yes, i found the channel and have the data files
<xubuntu96w> Kumool: When all works as normal and no error messages then all is ok ? What will you do use it and dont care anymore ?
<xubuntu96w> I guess all is ok.. thank you..
<Kumool> ??
<Kumool> yes, don't care about it and move on
<Kumool> however, you should always have a backup in places, the hdd might fry or mobo or w\e
<Kumool> put a bunch of printf statements on your program
<Kumool> woops
<puff> Hi.  I'm trying to figure out how to set the login screen background.  I tried the lightdm greeter app, but when I logged out and logged back in, it still showed the old login screen.  I tried editing lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf and yeah, it already has the path to the image I selected.
<puff> Could it be a problem with the image being in a personal user account?  Do I have to stick it in /usr/share somewhere, or something?
#xubuntu 2019-12-23
<xubuntu61w> Anyone aware of launchers not working when trying to execute shell script
<diogenes_> xubuntu61w, what is the Exec=?
<xubuntu61w> Tried mate-terminal -- scriptname   also /bin/bash scriptname
<xubuntu61w> When using mate-terminal get G_DBUS errors
<rud0lf> `xfce4-terminal -e /path/to/script` maybe?
<xubuntu61w> Does xfce4-terminal require a sudo apt install ?
<rud0lf> not on default xubuntu which is xfce4
<xubuntu61w> I am using Lubuntu now. Am going to try xubuntu...
<rud0lf> ah
<xubuntu61w> Apparently it has something to do with GUI tie in.
<rud0lf> maybe `lxterminal -e /path/to/script.sh`
<rud0lf> but `Exec=bash script.sh` should work with no problem
<xubuntu61w> Problem is ansi screen control codes get lost. And that
<xubuntu61w> screws up applications that use for example cursor position
<xubuntu61w> As we speak Xubuntu is installing on a VM to try..
<xubuntu61w> By default Lubuntu has something called  qterminal
<xubuntu61w> I have these old languages Cobol, Focal, Bybasic and Fortran.
<xubuntu61w> Xbuntu is now adding VM guest additions.
<jonzen> any1 have any idea how to install chromium on 19.10 without snap   cant stand snap   was nothing wrong with the old way
<jonzen> ive tried to find a deb file but cant get any of them to install
<jonzen> xubuntu since 2011   now i guess ill have to replace it like the old gnome when they made it all funky
<xubuntu61w> I have in some cases seen the newer versions of the OS breaks things.
<xubuntu61w> Like between Ubuntu 18.04 and 20.04
<xubuntu61w> Like Debian 10 doing any development work is a real pain
<xubuntu61w> Missing libraries and applications. Not straight forward like Ubuntu & Mint
<xubuntu61w> I like Vim I have it under Linux and Windows...
<xubuntu61w> It's nice to have concisity on different platforms.
<brainwash> can we focus on your problem with xubuntu (if there is any)?
<xubuntu61w> I have not forgotten. It's loading the aps now.
<xubuntu61w> It's loading the developers aps now
<xubuntu61w> OK this  Exec=/home/ken/bin/cal.sh  works on Xbuntu but not Lbuntu ??
<xubuntu61w> I don't understand why one and not the other? Both based on Ubuntu.
<brainwash> you would have to ask in the lubuntu channel
<brainwash> it works in xubuntu, so there is not much we can help you with
<xubuntu61w> On Lubuntu I need   Exec=mate-terminal -- /home/ken/bin/cal.sh
<xubuntu61w> and that's where I get gofey results.
<xubuntu61w> Actually doing guest adins on both requires:
<xubuntu61w> If guest additions do not start automatically. Do the following assuming the folder did show up.References to {username} mean user you loged in with.Start a terminal session (right click on desktop and select open terminal) thencd /media/{username}ls -l  to see version.cd /media/{username}/VBox_GAs_6.1.0  (Or version displayed with ls)sudo
<xubuntu61w> ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run		Enter password for {username} when requestedIt should proceed compiling and wait for the press enter prompt. Takes some time...Reboot using  shutdown -r 0			# 0 means immediate rebootLog in and  open terminal session	thensudo adduser {username} vboxsfexit
<xubuntu61w> bye
<someone235> Hi, for a weird reason I can't pick the option "span monitors" in my panel preferences. Someone knows what could cause it?
<Robert54> What is the most appropriate way to run a 32-bit application on a 64-bit Xubuntu?
<tomreyn> Robert54: use a xubuntu release which still supports it, install any i386 libraries it dpeends on, run it.
<Robert54> does "Xubuntu 19.10 amd64" support running i386 applications?
<tomreyn> some. https://ubuntu.com/blog/statement-on-32-bit-i386-packages-for-ubuntu-19-10-and-20-04-lts
<tomreyn> xubuntu builds on the same foundations as ubuntu, this means it can only provide i386 libraries available on default ubuntu (for the same release).
<tomreyn> this blog post may require putting into context - originally the plan was to drop i386 support entirely starting 19.10.
<Robert54> I've heard that
<tomreyn> related: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2019-September/001265.html
<Robert54> I'm trying to run FreeArc, and I've tried to install i386 libraries it depends on. Here is the output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sNjfFNYB2g/
<Robert54> "apt-file -a i386 search libgmp.so.3" doesn't find any package :(
<tomreyn> libgmp is not mentioned on the package list the above mailing list post links to
<tomreyn> you can still install an older (x)ubuntu release in chroot / container or VM and use the software there.
<Robert54> Is that the easiest way to solve it? or, perhaps, there are some other possible ways...?
<Robert54> I've thought of running any Windows in VM and running FreeArc there... but using VMs is not convenient
<tomreyn> https://sourceforge.net/projects/freearc/ states "Last Update: 2013-04-03", and the latest release seems to be https://sourceforge.net/projects/freearc/files/FreeArc/FreeArc%200.51/ from 2009. you should translate this as "do not use".
<tomreyn> software which was last updated 10 years ago is most definitely full of security bugs.
<tomreyn> i suggest you find an alternative software (or maybe someone forked freearc and still maintains it).
<Robert54> the latest release (I'm trying to use) was on May 20, 2010, but that does not change the situation, as I suppose...
<Robert54> oh, I can't accept the fact that this software works fine on Windows :(
<Robert54> Thank you
<tomreyn> the same security implications will apply to windows
<tomreyn> (or, more likely, worse)
<Robert54> I'm also trying to install Guitar Pro (released in 2016) which is 32-bit as well... here is the output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zcr5369Csy/
<Robert54> What am I supposed to in this case? "apt-file -a i386 search libportaudio0" does not find anything, but "apt-file -a i386 search gksu" find lots of packages...
<Robert54> supposed to do*
<Robert54> oh, I'm sorry, I meant these commands: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R6WNJJdZG7/
<tomreyn> Robert54: by pointing you to the list of available i386 packages, i think i provided a way which should generally enable you to detemrine whether a i386 software can be run on ubuntu 19.10 and later.
<tomreyn> you probably do not require gksu, though.
<tomreyn> (use pkexec or sudo instead)
<Robert54> I thought you had meant to say that some 32-bit software might work and some might not
<tomreyn> Robert54: yes, that is correct
<tomreyn> Robert54: sorry, i should have written "generically", not "generally".
<tomreyn> i.e. you now have a means to tell for any given i386-only software (which you know the dpendencies of) whether it can run on 19.10 and later or not.
<Robert54> Thank you so much! I wonder if it is possible to install required libs which are not listed on the package list. They've existed in old releases of Ubuntu's package lists I suppose
<Robert54> Maybe I could install them myself, somehow... even if they don't work properly
<tomreyn> mixing packages from diffierent distributions (or (x)ubuntu releases) is not supported here, and has a good potential of break apt.
<Robert54> Okay, I'll keep it in mind
<bea19> Hi does someone know Parcellite?
#xubuntu 2019-12-25
<sande> Hi!
<sande> I am facing issues with Bluetooth on my Xubuntu 18.04 where it shows no adapters found!
<sande> Any assistance would be appreciated
<Sasha2> Hello
<Sasha2> All hello!
<rud0lf> what sort of greeting is "all hello"?
<rud0lf> foreach nickname say "hi $nickname"
<Kumool> that's
<Kumool> just no
<Kumool> leave me alone
<Kumool> but hi rud0lf
<santana> hello
<nikolam> I can't get resolution automatically to 1920X1080, when I put new monitor on DVI->VGA port of AMD 7850 on Xubuntu 19.10
<nikolam> I get only resolution 1024X768
<nikolam> Philips 23" is only recognized ad "Digital Display", while at the same time, on integrated Intel graphics, 17" CRT on VGA port form motherboard (i5 4570 intel graphics) recognizes it's 1280X1024
<santana> what does mean the xubuntu symbol?
<nikolam> santana, what do you mean? Logo? Xfce Logo is a mouse.
<nikolam> you can change it on properties
<nikolam> I bet Xubuntu uses variant/themed xfce mouse so different logo is used for Xubuntu
<Kumool> nikolam: what does xrandr output?
<Kumool> wait, I can't solve this!
<Kumool> go to #Ubuntu
<santana> a xfce symbol in xubuntu.... But why a mouse?
<Kumool> santana: ask in #xfce
<Kumool> who even knows that answer?
<Kumool> because mouse is small and fast?
<Kumool> maybe?
<Kumool> unlike gnome
<Kumool> which is an rhino
<Kumool> probably
<Kumool> kde is probably a sloth
<nikolam> Back on monitor issues, I have ready 5-monitor.conf  /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/5-monitor.conf , but it prooved being a problem if I change monitor and put it on 7850 output, it keeps pushing 1920X1080 no matter what monitor is. https://pastebin.com/wcpSrkNV
<santana> thanks guys
<Kumool> go to #ubuntu
<nikolam> santana, you can maybe ask on /j #xfce :P  Every project have some symbol. You can always recompile it with different name/branding and call it something like "Cowfce" and put cow there :D
<Kumool> friggin hate xorg issues
<nikolam> He didin't hear that.
<nikolam> ok.
<Kumool> I have a xorg issue with my raspberry pi
<Kumool> damn thing is on 800x600
<Kumool> still haven't solved it
<nikolam> Kumool, you can fix it with 5-monitor.conf like I did, but resolution is then forced like that
<xubuntu60w> Hello, I was installing Xubuntu on my laptop and it cannot ext4 partition not created
<xubuntu60w> It failed to create file system on the disk
<diogenes_> xubuntu60w, you dual boot?
<fabibz> Happy days, installing a clean xubuntu 18.04, my former unbuntu 16.04 was messed up when upgrading to 18.04
<fabibz> done, rebooting now...
<jdwwatts> Merry Christmas
<diogenes_> Merry Christmas
<rud0lf> Very Christmas
#xubuntu 2019-12-26
<hans_> iirc there is a button you can press during boot to see... a bootlog, probably dmesg, what button is it?
<hans_> (by default there's some pretty boot logo with a spnning thing instead)
<tomreyn> hans_: if escape doesn't work (i guess it may no longer work) then you can still modifying the kernel parameters
<JackFrost> You can change the boot line and remove 'splash', perhaps also 'quiet' for more verbose.
<tomreyn> !bootlog
<ubottu> To get a more verbose log of the boot process, remove "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel boot parameters and add "debug systemd.log_level=info". For info on editing kernel boot parameters, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<JackFrost> Heh, shiny.
<nikolam> I have 7850 with DVI>VGA adapter on 1080p monitor and , while playing video in Firefox/Youtube and I turn on CRT monitor on Intel graphivs/VGA (i5 4570, intel 4600) in Xfce "Display" settings, then screen gets garbled on 7850/1080p screen
<nikolam> Screen on radeon does not get garbled when I turn on second monitor on Intel, If I DON't play a youtube video (pause)
<nikolam> Bah it also garbles after pausing and some time is spent. But playing video, then pausing, switch it on right
<nsh> has anyone noticed that workspace switching can get very slow (as in multiple seconds after pressing SUPER+F1/F2/etc.) and clicking in the picker sometimes doesn't switch at all?
<nsh> or thoughts as to what might be causing such slowness
<brainwash> probably compositing
<brainwash> xfce settings > window manager tweaks > last tab
<nsh> will check, thanks
<nsh> certainly more responsive now but the picker still doesn't respond to clicks. trying removing it and adding again
<nsh> hmm, that's better now
<nsh> ty brainwash
<luizsn00> Tenho o adaptador: 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)mas no Xubuntu quando tento ativar o bluetooth ele não mostra nem o adaptador nem os dispositivos para parear. Alguém tem alguma solução para isso?
<luizsn00> I have the adapter: 0a12: 0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)but on Xubuntu when I try to turn on bluetooth it shows neither the adapter nor the pairing devices. Does anyone have any solution for this?
<luizsn00> When I give the command "hcitool scan" no device is found
<deadrom> hi all
<diogenes_> hi
<deadrom> nvidia GTX7xx and 18.04 - video (i.e. YT) tears tho nvidia-settings is set to vsync. what could I do about that?
<diogenes_> deadrom, is composition on?
<deadrom> diogenes_: check where?
<deadrom> diogenes_: "display composit" in "fine tuning of window manager"? no, isn't.
<diogenes_> window manager tweaks
<deadrom> yup. was off for reasons unknown to me. let's try...
<deadrom> mmmhm better but not good
<diogenes_> deadrom, nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceCompositionPipeline = On }"
<mamamac> ;D
<deadrom> diogenes_: killed my Xserver
<diogenes_> deadrom, hmmm it shouldn't have to.
<diogenes_> deadrom, then your best bet is either compton or xubuntu 19.10.
<deadrom> I'll wait for LTS
<diogenes_> good option too.
<braddoro> I managed to break my installation of 18.04 LTS by killing my grub bootloader. Is this the right place to look for help?
<diogenes_> !ask | braddoro
<ubottu> braddoro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<braddoro> I'm looking for a way to reinstall grub or setup the bootloader
<diogenes_> braddoro, what happens when you boot?
<braddoro> i tried running boot-repair but it did not fix it.  Here is the report if that helps http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/38yjc2Ymd6/
<braddoro> diogenes_ Originally it booted to the grub_repair prompt.  After trying to fix it now it just does not boot at all.
<diogenes_> braddoro, i'd re-install but you could try a live iso of MX Linux which has a boot repair tool.
<braddoro> can I reinstall without losing my data?
<diogenes_> braddoro, only if you have separate /home partition.
<braddoro> I do have a separate partition with my data
<diogenes_> then make sure not to format it.
<braddoro> :)
<braddoro> thanks
<diogenes_> np
<PataGarage> Hello i am new user of Xubuntu. I am satisfied with OS but my touchscreen isn't working. :(
#xubuntu 2019-12-28
<xubuntu56w> Hi! Is there any way to install Xubuntu with encrypted partition and booting properly in UEFI mode?
<xubuntu56w> Hello? Is there anybody who can help with Xubuntu installation?
#xubuntu 2019-12-29
<seadoo> sup
<Hob20> What can be the reason of this? imgur.com/a/9ojYPny . It disappeared after rebooting.
<Hob20> https://imgur.com/a/9ojYPny
<Bashing-om> Hob20: I would suppose a broke graphic's driver. What does the log file relate ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' ?
<Hob20> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ScM7Czccjq/
<Bashing-om> Hob20: Humm ..manager does not see an issue, What shows ' sudo lshw -C display '?
<Hob20> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ycrmwBTQZn/
<Bashing-om> Hob20: Still looks good - driver conflicts ? : dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia .
<Hob20> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G5jStGNzvs/
<Bashing-om> Hob20: Clean there too :D All looks good for the graphic's driver. Only thought that I had :(
<Hob20> Thank you :)  Does that mean there is nothing to worry about?
<Bashing-om> Hob20: Well, if the display is distorted then there is an issue somewhere .
<Hob20> Perhaps, it is the videocard's issue, then...
<Bashing-om> Hob20: Maybe - wait here and see what others can advise to test the hardware ?
<xubuntu18w> Did you try on the Desktop going to settings and Display and verify it?
<Hob20> No, how shall I do that?
<xubuntu18w> Bring up main menu click on top left, then settings, them display.
<Hob20> I've opened it, what's next?
<xubuntu18w> Do the settings seem what's expected?
<Hob20> No, https://imgur.com/a/xEm6E92
<xubuntu18w> What is actually the matter? Is this a VM or real machine?
<Hob20> It is real machine.
<xubuntu18w> What is actually the issue?
<Hob20> Some days ago the screen suddenly became distorted. https://imgur.com/a/9ojYPny I'm trying to figure out what could be the reason of that issue.
<Hob20> After rebooting the PC the problem didn't appear
<knopper-hr> BIOS update?
<xubuntu18w> So it's distorted? What's the refresh rate? Is it 60HZ? Is your display 60HZ?
<knopper-hr> had the same issue
<Hob20> Yes, it is exactly 60 Hz
<knopper-hr> it is noǌ
<Hob20> At this moment it isn't distorted
<knopper-hr> no it is not
<xubuntu18w> Is the entire display filled?
<Hob20> Yes
<knopper-hr> thanks hob
<xubuntu18w> See if you can change the refresh to something like 57HZ But remember what it is.
<Hob20> I cannot change it, the only function available is 60 Hz
<xubuntu18w> You say it's clear now?
<Hob20> Yes
<xubuntu18w> Can't trouble shoot a non-problem. Try a shutdown reboot and see how it looks.
<xubuntu18w> I'll stay a little while...
<Hob20> It is the same as it was. I've rebooted it many times
<knopper-hr> Hoǌ can I stop sharing mi destop?
<xubuntu18w> Well if it looks OK now wait for it to come back.
<Hob20> okay, thank you
<succour> I'm trying to transfer files from my PC to my phone. But the phone does not appear in Thunar. Previously, in Xubuntu 19.04 it worked fine.
<knopper-hr> intersting
<succour> What am I to do to make it work?
<xubuntu18w> Good night
<knopper-hr> Night
<succour> I cannot transfer files to my phone -- the phone doesn't appear in Thunar, what shall I do?
<diogenes_> succour, android?
<succour> Yes
<succour> in Xubuntu 19.04 I could do it successfully, but now I can't
<diogenes_> succour, when you connect the phone to pc, do you get the notification on the phone about how you want to connecr, data transfer or something?
<succour> Yes, I get the notification and I choose "Transfer files" instead of "Charge the device"
<Robo2020> Hello. (:
<Robo2020> I have screen tearing. I know about compton, and I know how to install it, but is it really the best option currently?
<diogenes_> Robo2020, xubuntu version and GPU?
<Robo2020> 18.04, integrated intel gpu (on CPU)
<Robo2020> let me check what cpu it is
<Robo2020>  Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-6006U CPU @ 2.00GHz
<Robo2020> GPU is Intel HD 520
<diogenes_> Robo2020, did you enable compositing and synchronize drawing...?
<Robo2020> yeah
<Robo2020> I did switch to compton on my last install, and it seemed to work fine.
<diogenes_> Robo2020, run: apt search xserver-xorg-video-intel
<diogenes_> see if it's installed.
<Robo2020> Oh, I mean. I had to reinstall my xubuntu due to another issue, that's why compton isn't installed right now.
<Robo2020> It looks like there are some drivers.
<Robo2020> Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<diogenes_> Robo2020, see if xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed.
<diogenes_> it should say [installed,automatic]
<Robo2020> One of the entries says that, can't copy it for some reason. But I see xserver-xorg-video-intel on the list, just without the [installed, automatic] part.
<Robo2020> xserver-xorg-video-intel-hwe-18.04/bionic-updates,now 2:2.99.917+git20171229-1ubuntu1~18.04.1 amd64 [installed,automatic]
<diogenes_> ok, now run: man intel
<diogenes_> just tell me if you get a page.
<Robo2020> Yeah.
<Robo2020> There's a page.
<Robo2020> Could try to enable TearFree, I guess?
<diogenes_> Robo2020, run: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<diogenes_> what is the output?
<Robo2020> no such file/directory
<Robo2020> I could follow this guide: https://askubuntu.com/questions/418398/tear-free-disabled-in-intel-graphics-tearing-in-xubuntu
<diogenes_> Robo2020, sudo mkdir sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<diogenes_> wait
<diogenes_> sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<diogenes_> tell me when done.
<Robo2020> I did: sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<diogenes_> now: sudo nano  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<diogenes_> i will pastebin what you need to write in there.
<Robo2020> okay ready
<diogenes_> Robo2020, http://dpaste.com/3VEPE12
<diogenes_> after writing that file, hit ctrl+o, hit enter, hit ctrl+x
<diogenes_> tell me when done.
<Robo2020> Yeah.
<Robo2020> I done did it. Restart now?
<diogenes_> ok now double check, run: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link here.
<Robo2020> https://termbin.com/66jy
<diogenes_> looks good, reboot.
<Robo2020> Thank you, I think it works now!
<diogenes_> you're welcome.
<xubuntu88i> hey ^
<xubuntu88i> ^^*
<succour> Where can I find the logs of this IRC channel?
<succour> ah, I'm sorry, I found it...
<succour> didn't read well enough
